# September Babies



## Sproglett

Hey ladies, I'm Sally, I'm 25yrs old, I live with my dh Mikey who I've been married to for just over 2years. and we are expecting our first baby on 9th September (2 days after Mikey's birthday), we are team :yellow:! 
I came over to tri 3 myself a week ago and thought it would be nice to get a thread going for ladies that are due in September, where we can share our experiences etc and get to know each other, hopefully it will help us get through the final trimester together.

Me & dh before BFP


Me at 27w+6 (and 3 course anniversary dinner lol) with my dh


Babies Nursery


12w+4 / 20w+2 / 22w+2



*DUE DATES*


*28th August* - MonmaAlexis (Alex) :pink: - baby girl born 05/09/2012 - congratulations x x

*1st *- vwbabymomma (Jessica) :blue:

*2nd *- Katix333 (Katie) :pink: - baby girl born 09/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Ljayne :blue: - baby boy came 15/08/12 - congratulations x x

*3rd *- Becky1987 (Becky) :yellow: - baby boy born 06/09/2012 - Congratulations x x

Clobo (Cloey) :yellow: - baby boy born 17/09/2912 - congratulations x x

Flowerew (Leanne) :pink: - baby girl born 27/08/2012 - congratulations x x

Holywoodmum (Lucy) :yellow: - baby boy born 06/09/2012 - Congratulations x x

Pixie19 :Blue: - baby boy born 05/09/2012 - congratulations x x

ShockingB (Daniela) :pink: - baby girl born 11/09/2012 - congratulations x x

*4th *- Ayannaplus1 (Ayanna) :pink: - baby girl born 03/09/2012 - congratulations x x

FloridaGirl21 :blue: :blue: - twin boys born 20/08/2012 - congratulations x x

*5th *- Broodyhen :yellow: - baby boy born 17/09/2012 - Congratulations x x 

Lizzie K :blue: - baby boy born 04/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Mummyb1 (Ashlie) :pink: - baby girl born 02/09/2012 - congratulations x x

*6th *&#8211; budgie23 (Steph) :pink: 

Kasey c (Kate) :blue: baby boy born 07/09/2012 - congratulations x x

kateKate :pink:

susannah14 :blue: - baby boy born 12/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Sweet83 :pink: - baby girl came 30/08/12 - congratulations x x

*7th *&#8211; Cherrylicious (Zyanne) :blue: - baby boy born 19/09/12 - congratulations x x

cloud9 :yellow:

Horselover21 (Becca) :yellow:

jasminemarie (Jasmine) :blue: - baby boy born 12/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Pinkcatgirl :pink: - baby girl born 12/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Racheal021106 (Racheal) :yellow: - baby girl born 04/09/2012 - congratulations x x

SatansSprite (Alicia) :blue: - baby boy born 29/08/2012 - congratulations x x

*8th *- Haylz9 :pink:

holly2012 (Holly) :blue: - baby boy born 07/09/2012 - Congratulations x x

Katy Bug :blue:

lilysmum2 :pink: - baby girl born 10/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Sunnie1984 :yellow: - baby girl born 30/08/2012 - Congratulations x x

*9th *&#8211; Agcam :blue: - baby boy born 19/09/2012 - congratulations x x

ds0910 (Nikki) :blue: - baby boy born 06/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Lala222 (Laura) :blue: - baby boy born 23/07/2012 - congratulations x x

Pink Ribbons :yellow: - baby boy born 12/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Shantehend :yellow: - baby girl born 27/08/2012 - congratulations x x 

Smile181c (Chloe) :blue: - baby boy born 08/09/2012 - congratulations x x 

Sproglett (Sally) :yellow: - had a baby boy 04/08/2012  x x

*10th *&#8211; curiouser5 :blue:

harmonylain (Harmony) :pink:

JessicaR4bbit :blue: baby boy born 22/09/2012 - congratulations x x

lola_90 :blue: - baby boy born 21/09/2012 - congratulations x x

mrsM78 :yellow: - baby boy born 01/09/2012 - congratulations x x

xjennax :pink: - baby girl born 11/09/2012 - congratulations x x

wifenmom :blue:

*11th *&#8211; CoffeePuffin :pink: - baby girl born 10:09/2012 - congratulations x x

Hellylou :yellow: baby boy came 24/08/12 - congratulations x x

MissDimity :yellow: - baby boy born 14/09/2012 - congratulations x x

squiligi :blue: - baby boy born 03/09/2012 - congratulations x x 

*12th * Amber1216 :blue:

campost006 (Tammy) :blue: - baby boy born 07/09/2012 - congratulations x x

cassarita :pink: - baby girl born 10/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Fidget :blue: - baby boy born 10/09/2012 - Congratulations x x

izzy29 :pink: - baby girl born 07/09/2012 - Congratulations x x

Magnacarta :pink: - baby girl born 13/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Murrie (Amy) :pink: baby girl born 06/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Vixxen :pink: - baby girl born 21/08/2012 - congratulations x x

*13th *&#8211; Angel Blue (Lucy) :blue:

angellove12 (Lauren) :blue: - baby boy born 27/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Baby2012 :pink: - baby girl born 07/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Becky81 :pink: - baby girl born 20/09/2012 - congratulations x x

c1403 :pink:

Courtfrog :blue: - baby boy born 01/09/2012 - Congratulations x x

Emmipez1989 (Emma) :blue: baby boy born 14/09/2012 - congratulations x x 

Geordie Boo X (Ally) :blue: - baby boy born 06/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Jem_5500 (Jo) :pink: 

Loves_cookies (Michelle) :yellow: baby girl born 09/09/2012 - congratulations x x

seaweed eater :blue: - baby boy born 24/09/2012 - congratulations x x

*14th *- 2012 - :blue:

Jade_2012 :pink:

Looneycarter (Erica) :pnik:

Rachelkt :yellow: - baby boy born 18/9/2012 - congratulations x x

*15th *- Chitown_James :yellow:

Darkest :yellow: - baby girl born 21/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Freeeg :pink:

Mrs M :yellow: - baby girl born 21/09/2012 - Congratulations x x

Tanni31 (Tanni) :pink:

wantingno.2 (Laura) :yellow: - baby girl born 10/09/2012 - congratulations x x

*16th *&#8211; Charlotteee (Charlotte) :blue: - baby boy born 27/09/2012 - congratulations x x

jaymarie1991 (Jessy) :blue: - baby boy born 04/09/2012 - Congratulations x x

*17th *&#8211; baby5hopeful :blue: - baby boy born 10/08/2012 - congratulations x x

Babyblueskye :pink: - baby girl born 13/09/2012 - congratulations x x
Briellamonroe (brittany) :pink:

*18th *- Ezza BUB1 :pink:

Kra :pink:

mummyat18 :yellow:

pandn :blue: Baby boy born 31/08/2012 - congratulations x x

*19th *&#8211; becastar (Becky) :yellow:

Jellybean2009 :yellow: (C Section 13/9)

Marie000 (Marie) :pink:

Miss Vintage (Phoebe) :blue:

Sapphire83 (Nicole) :pink: - Baby girl born 17/09/2012 - Congratulations x x

*20th *&#8211; dancermom (Hannah) :pink:

ElmoBumpToBe (Danielle) :blue: - baby boy born 13/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Numero_uno - baby boy born 28/09/2012 - congratulations x x

TT84 (Tania) :pink:

*21st *- cutedimples :pink:

Laurenj22 :yellow:

Pink Sunshine :pink:

Shellyvet2007 :blue:

SophL :blue:

xangex :blue:

*22nd *&#8211; Baby321 :yellow: (C Section 7/9)

Buzzymomma (Kailey) :yellow:

jensonsmummy (Joanne) :blue: (C Section) 

Jessy16 :girl:

lollypops :yellow:

smawfl :yellow: - baby girl born 25/09/2012 - Congratulations x x

*23rd *- Annabel :blue: - baby boy born 28/09/2012 - congratulations x x

DragonTamer (Amanda) :blue: - baby boy born 18/9/2012 - congratulations x x

Fuze :yellow: - baby girl born 20/09/2012 -congratulations x x

HPmum2B :yellow: - baby girl born 21/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Jaydensmommy9 :pink: - baby girl born 10/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Rachel89 :blue:

WishfulX1 :pink: (Induction at 38w)

*24th *&#8211; babybean12 (Catherine) :pink:

Elhaym :pink:

Lou+Bubs :pink:

Starstryder :pink: - baby girl born 13/09/2012 - congratulations x x

*25th *- DeeDee80 (Dianna) :pink:

Laurakiaora :pink:

MaisyMay :yellow:

MomOf3Kiddos (Jamie) :pink:

suze12 :yellow: - baby boy born 10/10/2012 - congratulations x x

*26th *- 2boyz1onway :blue:

AngelofTroy (Helen) :yellow: - baby boy born 06/10/2012 - congratulations x x

Clucky as :blue:

Dana_Scully :blue:

doodles999 :pink:

Ethereal :pink: - baby girl born 06/10/2012 - congratulations x x

mylilcherub :blue:

robyn1990 :pink:

Soontobe3 :yellow:

*27th *- mumsince2010 (Kat) :pink:

Mysteriouseyes (Kellie) :pink: - baby girl born 14/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Pinkvc :yellow:

Remlap :pink:

Shezza84uk :blue: - baby boy born 18/09/2012 - congratulations x x

Suspectpink :blue: - baby boy born 25/09/2012 - congratulations x x

xhaylesx :yellow: - baby boy born 28/09/2012 - congratulations x x

*28th *- Faythe (Tamz) :yellow:

Shingie :yellow:

*29th *- sparkle28 :yellow:

tracyc :yellow:

*30th *- aegle (Jessica) :pink:

Bon 18 (Siobhon) :blue: :blue: yup TWINS!!! (will be delivered the first week of September)

Charlene_b_x :pink:

KathrynW :yellow: - baby girl born 13/10/2012 - congratulations x x

tmmommy07 :pink: 

*2nd October* - fluttery :blue: (c-sections September)
​


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yaay good idea :) I just came over yesterday, im a few days early, due 20th. My names Danielle - Danie to my OH. This is my 3rd baby boy! :) 

How you feeling Sally? Im finding this pregnancy so different, i felt so much..."more pregnant" with my 2nd baby Jackson than i do this time. Weird eh, they are all different! Oh and im 25 too :) Just last week x


----------



## Sproglett

Hey Danielle, I'm feeling really good thanks, baby is really lazy (other than through the night he/she decides to snuggle up to my bladder) I get a few odd kicks and baby's bum under my ribs but thats about it lol. I was 25 on the 8th June :)


----------



## loves_cookies

Hiya,

I'm Michelle, and I'm 27. I've been married for nearly 2 1/2 years and I'm due 13th September with our first. Baby is currently breech, and is a :yellow: bump!


----------



## Sproglett

Hey, hope baby turns for you, I have 2 friends that have had breech babies, one turned 2 days before she went into labour (which was 5days over due) the other's waters broke 2w+2early so had to have an emergency c section.
Glad i started this now its so nice to get to know people :)


----------



## beth_terri

It seems crazy that September mummies are in third tri at the same time as early July mummies like myself lol


----------



## Sapphire83

Hi there! Lovely thread, Sproglett! I'm Nicole, DF and I are expecting our first on 19th September. I'm convinced our little girl keeps practicing martial arts in my belly, might change her middle name to Ninja. :winkwink:


----------



## Sproglett

beth_terri said:


> It seems crazy that September mummies are in third tri at the same time as early July mummies like myself lol

and June mommies lol



Sapphire83 said:


> Hi there! Lovely thread, Sproglett! I'm Nicole, DF and I are expecting our first on 19th September. I'm convinced our little girl keeps practicing martial arts in my belly, might change her middle name to Ninja. :winkwink:

aww bless, thanks for joining in :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

my little man isnt very active either, unlike his brothers who were soooo active! But i do have an anterior placenta, maybe thats something to do with it!

Iv no idea what position he is in, i seem to have only had...i think 3 mw appointments, my booking in, my 16 week, 22 weeks and i will go just before i turn 29 weeks! Maybe she will tell me then, at my last appointment she didnt actually feel my tummy x


----------



## baby5hopeful

hi ladies im due the 17th september, but i will be having a section at 37 weeks due to already having 4 sections, so baby willl be here the end of aug :) we are having a boy his name is Harry James, i already have a Jack, Oliver, Amy and Katie xxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Gals! :wave:

I'm Chloe, 21, been with OH for 5 and half years and due 9th September with a little (huge) blue bump :thumbup: He'll be called Max :) xx


----------



## budgie23

Hey girls :)

My name's Steph and I am due September 6th with a gorgeous baby girl...

I don't know about you guys...but man is pregnancy just starting to hit me hard!!

hope you are all keeping well :)

xx


----------



## Starstryder

Helo ladies, sneaking over early. :D

Due 24th but c-section will probably be at least 7 days earlier, changing OB's though and although it is the OB that delivered first kiddo I haven't seen him yet to discuss these things. 

So far it appears that this wee one is a girl but she is stubborn at scans lol, so hopefully we will get to see definitively on the 6th of July.


----------



## Smile181c

Steph, pregnancy has DEFINITELY hit me these past couple of weeks! :haha:


----------



## budgie23

Hey Chloe :)

Oh man is it hard!!

I tell you what these last two weeks I have gained so much respect for women who go OVER their due date!!

What's the thing that's hit you the hardest?

x


----------



## Smile181c

Just being so big! I look full term already :haha: 

And lack of sleep is starting to hit me. I get so warm/uncomfortable during the night, it's difficult to rest properly - roll on maternity leave!

What about you?


----------



## jaymarie1991

yay finally a september thread, i now know my little man will be coming soon, 
im jessy and 20 married 1 year, i have a pretty tiny blue bump still havent gained any weight but because im 5'11 and hubby is 6'3 the baby's arms and legs are measuring 2 weeks ahead. docs say i have a basketball player in there and he's already practicing cause hes very active and strong sometimes i feel like im being punched in the gut!


sorry for talking so much this is my first yall


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I felt like you ladies with my 2nd pregnancy, im not so bad so far this one, but i am finding it hard to carry my youngest upstairs already, carrying myself plus a chunky 1 year old leaves me breathless!

Iv been so hormonal today, this morning i cried because i didnt want my OH to go to work and leave me. I get so snappy getting the boys up and having jackson kick my bump while i try change his nappy, and my eldest nag nag nag for anything and everything edible in the house lol dont get me wrong i love them and im sooo lucky but sometimes on a morning its all a bit too much for me lol x


----------



## baby5hopeful

i have a really big blue bump, but my excuse is its number 5 lol, you seem to get bigger with every pregnancy.............well i do lol xx


----------



## Sapphire83

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> I felt like you ladies with my 2nd pregnancy, im not so bad so far this one, but i am finding it hard to carry my youngest upstairs already, carrying myself plus a chunky 1 year old leaves me breathless!
> 
> Iv been so hormonal today, this morning i cried because i didnt want my OH to go to work and leave me. I get so snappy getting the boys up and having jackson kick my bump while i try change his nappy, and my eldest nag nag nag for anything and everything edible in the house lol dont get me wrong i love them and im sooo lucky but sometimes on a morning its all a bit too much for me lol x

Aw, Hun. Sorry to hear the hormones got you good today. Hope you feel better soon. 
I've gotta say that I haven't really changed throughout this pregnancy in terms of hormones (DF agrees). I guess I'm just being my usual bitchy pre-pregnancy self. :blush:


----------



## budgie23

Danielle your a trooper hun :) I struggle to get out of bed to go to work in the mornings, let alone looking after kids whilst feeling like this!

Another group of women who are my hero's...the ones that are already full time mums AND going through this rollercoaster!

I have to admit I am jealous of the girls that have their beautiful bumps...mine is still tiny and people don't realise how far along I am, but it still feels like I'm carrying around a balling ball in my woohoo :haha:

I think the broken sleep gets to me the most...it's like a chain reaction...

Horrible sleep + Making a life = One very emotional/irrational human being!


----------



## Sproglett

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> my little man isnt very active either, unlike his brothers who were soooo active! But i do have an anterior placenta, maybe thats something to do with it!
> 
> Iv no idea what position he is in, i seem to have only had...i think 3 mw appointments, my booking in, my 16 week, 22 weeks and i will go just before i turn 29 weeks! Maybe she will tell me then, at my last appointment she didnt actually feel my tummy x

hey, my mw appoitments were

Booking in (approx 8w)
16w (heard hb)
24w (heard hb)
28w (heard hb, measured fundal height and checked baby's position on my request - baby was lying with their butt under my ribs, spine down my belly and head towards my hip)

I also had one at 25w but that was cuz i requested to see her due to suspected spd.



Starstryder said:


> Helo ladies, sneaking over early. :D
> 
> Due 24th but c-section will probably be at least 7 days earlier, changing OB's though and although it is the OB that delivered first kiddo I haven't seen him yet to discuss these things.
> 
> So far it appears that this wee one is a girl but she is stubborn at scans lol, so hopefully we will get to see definitively on the 6th of July.

good luck with the c section, my lo was stubborn (luckily i didnt wanna find out) but had a follow up scan at 22w and babies tried to give us a full potty shot, my dh and i had to turn away lol.



jaymarie1991 said:


> yay finally a september thread, i now know my little man will be coming soon,
> im jessy and 20 married 1 year, i have a pretty tiny blue bump still havent gained any weight but because im 5'11 and hubby is 6'3 the baby's arms and legs are measuring 2 weeks ahead. docs say i have a basketball player in there and he's already practicing cause hes very active and strong sometimes i feel like im being punched in the gut!
> 
> 
> sorry for talking so much this is my first yall

Bless, i'm 5ft2" and my hubby is 5ft6" (short arses lol) babies femur length was showing about spot on, but abdominal measurement/head circumference etc were all showing bigger (by nearly 2 weeks) ... not sure if they've got my dates slightly off (due to baby being a short arse too lol) or if i'm gonna give birth to a sumo baby lol. oh and my fundal measurement put me on the 90th centile line (30cm rather than 28cm) lol.


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

Hey all I came over a bit early as my ticker is a bit off. I'm Jamie, married 8.5 years. We've been together 11 years. This is my fourth baby. It's a girl Parker Leigh. I have 2 girls and a boy now. 
I'm measuring almost 8 weeks a head in fh so far. I have a huge belly this time. My back is a wreck and my hips are as well. 
It's been in the upper 90s this week, it's gonna be a long hot summer!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks for the sympathy girls, your sweet :)

To be honest some days its stil sinking in! This baby was a BIG suprise! I wasnt planning on having them quite so close together lol there will be 16 months between my youngest and the baby, so we need a double buggy which is a shame because i love the Quinny buzz i bought for my youngest! 

Have you all got your pushchairs etc figured out yet? x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

MomOf3Kiddos said:


> Hey all I came over a bit early as my ticker is a bit off. I'm Jamie, married 8.5 years. We've been together 11 years. This is my fourth baby. It's a girl Parker Leigh. I have 2 girls and a boy now.
> I'm measuring almost 8 weeks a head in fh so far. I have a huge belly this time. My back is a wreck and my hips are as well.
> It's been in the upper 90s this week, it's gonna be a long hot summer!

wow hun how do you cope with that heat, especially having such a big bump, you poor thing x


----------



## Sproglett

hey i'm rather organised tbh. were going for the silver cross 3d travel system as it suits our needs :)


----------



## Sapphire83

Pushchair as well as etc has yet to be figured out. Honestly, no nesting, no nerves- nothing!! Even my colleagues keep telling me how they've hardly ever experienced someone as far gone to be this relaxed. DF and I might start the process this coming Sunday (next scan will be on Saturday).


----------



## Sproglett

I've added some piks to my original thread


----------



## jensonsmummy

Hey ladies, im Joanne and im 26, and been married for 4 years. This is our second blue bump, due 22nd Sept but having a c section so will be before this and we are calling him Logan , cant decide on middle name though. Elmobumptobe, would love to hear your names, i love your two boys names :)


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

Running the air conditioning all day and night! I had to food shop in the 95+ heat yesterday and about dropped. 
Just moving slow and not doing much. 
Feels like the first half went so quick.


----------



## Sapphire83

Sproglett said:


> I've added some piks to my original thread

Well, you will have one gorgeous baby, that's for sure.


----------



## Lizzie K

Hello, I'm Liz. I'm 27, I've been married 5 years, and this will be our 4th, 3rd September baby. I'm also a September baby. I'm due the 7th. I haven't been able to find out the gender, but I'm guessing boy, since we've already got three. Hoping for a girl, though.


----------



## kasey c

Hi there, just popping in to say hello and to introduce myself :flower: I am Kate, pregnant with my second baby, another big blue bump due on September 6th :) We moved to the US in May from the UK so we are finally starting to settle in. I met my obstretician on Monday for the first time and she is lovely :) I have an ultrasound on 9th July at 31+4 weeks just because I'm new so will be lovely to see our little man and how much he has grown from the 20 week scan! Wishing everyone a very healthy and happy last few months of pregnancy :) xxx


----------



## Hellylou

Hi I'm due Sept 11th with my 3rd, although my first two are 13 and 11, so quite an age gap. Don't know what I am having, although my hunch is boy. He/she is certainly very active - I get battered morning noon and night (and as I type this). Feeling good so far.


----------



## vixxen

Hi all i'm due the 12th sep with my 4th baby,team pink :winkwink:.
Though if i get further along i will probably be induced at 37 weeks!


----------



## lola_90

Hi :)

My first baby and I am due Sept'10! With a :blue: bump!

I think my little man is having a growth spurt! I am so hungry two hours after eating a big meal :dohh:

How's everyone else finding it?

:flower:


----------



## Sapphire83

Someone say 'big meal'?? Where???


----------



## jem_5500

hi i am Jo 30 married five years have son 2.5 and number two is pink due 13th Sept but get section dare next weds for 38 weeks. that's if she hangs in there that long as she tried to escape at 24+5!


----------



## Geordie Boo x

Hi my name is ally
I am 27 and 27.6 weeks pregnant
With my second baby
A boy!! ;-)
We already have one girl

Baby is lazy lol and only moves when he feels
Like it he he
Loving feeling him move around in my tummy tho
He's currently breech 
But have been told he will prob move

Big hugs to all fellow september bumps
 xxxxxx 
Ally
Due her handsome little Boy 
13.9.12 xxxxxx


----------



## Sproglett

lola_90 said:


> Hi :)
> 
> My first baby and I am due Sept'10! With a :blue: bump!
> 
> I think my little man is having a growth spurt! I am so hungry two hours after eating a big meal :dohh:
> 
> How's everyone else finding it?
> 
> :flower:

Hey, I'm having a really easy time tbh, other than suspected SPD. my first 14w i was constantly hungry, but this has now eased off and i'm eating as i was before the pregnancy (although i've managed to gain 1stone 11lbs since my booking in appointment :blush:



jem_5500 said:


> hi i am Jo 30 married five years have son 2.5 and number two is pink due 13th Sept but get section dare next weds for 38 weeks. that's if she hangs in there that long as she tried to escape at 24+5!

she tried to escape? what happened? x x



Sapphire83 said:


> Sproglett said:
> 
> 
> I've added some piks to my original thread
> 
> Well, you will have one gorgeous baby, that's for sure.Click to expand...

Thank you hunny :blush:


----------



## vixxen

jem_5500 said:


> hi i am Jo 30 married five years have son 2.5 and number two is pink due 13th Sept but get section dare next weds for 38 weeks. that's if she hangs in there that long as she tried to escape at 24+5!

Hopefully we will at least get to august!:hugs:


----------



## Tanni31

hello September ladies!!! I'm Tanni and having my third baby, team :pink: Due 15th september. Still having a disagreement about due date with midwife as scan put me as 2nd october but this is impossible. But little one does measure on the scale for my dates. Sonographer reckons she is on the small size as I dont have big babies. 

I've always wanted a nursing chair and my hubby is treating me to one this time as baby is our last. I've picked it just got to order it which I'll do next week after I've gotten my ds's birthday out of the way (which is friday). It's like christmas at the moment as we get bits for baby - just bought a moses basket and bouncer for her and put them in the nursery. Does anyone else play with their little one's clothes??? I love wandering into the nursery when I cant sleep and opening the wardrobe and playing with her little booties and dresses. (I've bought ahead and they are mostly 3-6mths +). I bought a book to learn to knit and I've made her two sets so far. 

wow love your piccy's! So many bumps! Tanni


----------



## MamaHix1409

Hi, Im Emma, 
Due Sept 13th
Baby is a bruiser, i think im having an acrobat. He is a blue bump called Nathan Andrew. 
Been with oh for 9 years this November. 
xx


----------



## mummyb1

Hiya Ladies 

I'm Ashlie and my little girl is due the 5th September :)


----------



## Miss Vintage

Hi, I'm Phoebe. Blue bump due 19th September, name not decided yet. In fact, haven't even bought anything for him yet, I think I'm in denial about how close September really is...


----------



## Becky1987

Hey I'm Becky, 24, 1st baby due on 03/09/12 and team yellow! Looking forward to finishing work for maternity leave! x


----------



## Lizzie K

Miss Vintage said:


> Hi, I'm Phoebe. Blue bump due 19th September, name not decided yet. In fact, haven't even bought anything for him yet, I think I'm in denial about how close September really is...

Oh good, I'm not the only one! I haven't bought anything, either. FIL bought a pack of cheap bibs and a friend has a bassinet that her grandson just outgrew, as well as a bunch to clothes she's going to give us. We are actually trading clothes, when my 2yo outgrows his stuff, I give them to her and she gives me the stuff her grandson outgrows.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hiya fellow September ladies!

I'm Helen, I've been with my gorgeous fiancé for 2.5 years. We got engaged last October and had planned on getting married within the year and then TTC.. baby had other plans so the wedding is on hold until LO can toddle down the aisle in a tiny tux/flower girl dress!

We live together in Bristol UK with our blue eyed fur-baby Kahn. We're team yellow, very excited about becoming a little family. :)

Oh and we're due on 26th September! I forgot to say the due date. :dohh:


----------



## Miss Vintage

Lizzie K said:


> Miss Vintage said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm Phoebe. Blue bump due 19th September, name not decided yet. In fact, haven't even bought anything for him yet, I think I'm in denial about how close September really is...
> 
> Oh good, I'm not the only one! I haven't bought anything, either. FIL bought a pack of cheap bibs and a friend has a bassinet that her grandson just outgrew, as well as a bunch to clothes she's going to give us. We are actually trading clothes, when my 2yo outgrows his stuff, I give them to her and she gives me the stuff her grandson outgrows.Click to expand...

Sounds like a good system! This is my first baby, and there are no others in the family, so I think I'm going to have to get organised and go shopping. Seems like such an energetic thing to do though, I might just order it all online and let someone else do the leg-work!


----------



## racheal021106

hello finally a September thread :happydance:

i'm Racheal, 21 not married but ive been with my gorgeous boyfriend for 6 years this nov. we already have a 2 year old called Holly and expecting number 2 on the 7th September and were Team :yellow: baby decided to keep its 'area' hidden ;)


----------



## Miss Vintage

AngelofTroy said:


> Hiya fellow September ladies!
> 
> I'm Helen, I've been with my gorgeous fiancé for 2.5 years. We got engaged last October and had planned on getting married within the year and then TTC.. baby had other plans so the wedding is on hold until LO can toddle down the aisle in a tiny tux/flower girl dress!
> 
> We live together in Bristol UK with our blue eyed fur-baby Kahn. We're team yellow, very excited about becoming a little family. :)
> 
> Oh and we're due on 26th September! I forgot to say the due date. :dohh:

Your cat is gorgeous. I miss living with cats, but a third floor flat and an unaccommodating landlord put paid to that.


----------



## Sproglett

ok so i've now added everyones name/due date and team to my original thread too so we can get to know each other x x


----------



## Miss Vintage

thank you, so nice to have this thread. I'm going to be horribly pedantic, though, but you've spelt my name wrong. Phoebe is oe, not eo. Sorry!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Miss Vintage said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Hiya fellow September ladies!
> 
> I'm Helen, I've been with my gorgeous fiancé for 2.5 years. We got engaged last October and had planned on getting married within the year and then TTC.. baby had other plans so the wedding is on hold until LO can toddle down the aisle in a tiny tux/flower girl dress!
> 
> We live together in Bristol UK with our blue eyed fur-baby Kahn. We're team yellow, very excited about becoming a little family. :)
> 
> Oh and we're due on 26th September! I forgot to say the due date. :dohh:
> 
> Your cat is gorgeous. I miss living with cats, but a third floor flat and an unaccommodating landlord put paid to that.Click to expand...

Aw thank you :) Our landlord doesn't exactly know about our cat tbh! Here's a picture of him on the Jubilee:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/P5310615.jpg

:)


----------



## Miss Vintage

He's lovely, I'll have to look at that picture to get my cat fix (that sounds wrong...)


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hi Ladies im due 27th September, I am team pink and my little girl is going to be called Esmee Sophia! I havent properly moved over to 3rd tri yet as I still have 7 days left, but I do look in here and will be joining next week :) 

I have been with my fiance for 7 years :) got engaged last August :) we went to primary & high school together but he was a jerk in school :)

Im from Woking, Surrey (right near Thorpe Park) and hoping to have a water birth (fingers crossed) xxx


----------



## lala222

Add me for sept 9 as well please bump buddy!!! :D


----------



## lala222

lala222 said:


> Add me for sept 9 as well please bump buddy!!! :D

Oh and I don't remember if I told you my name a while back it's Laura.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Oh and my name is Kellie :) please add to the list xx


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett I love this thread :D


----------



## lala222

Oh yeah I should introduce myself as well:flower:

I'm Laura, I'm 22 and my OH Thomas is 24. This is our first baby...a little boy to be named Neil after my grandpa who passed away when I was 8.

I am so excited to be part of this thread with you September mommies and getting to know you all better! It will be so nice to finish off this pregnancy journey together (and then after!)

I've been feeling the pregnancy aches a lot more in the past week or so as well, including problems sleeping and my sciatic nerve in my lower back feeling pinched all of a sudden..never had that problem before now!:haha:


----------



## jem_5500

Vixxen fingers crossed they will survive till August!!

Sproglett -I had to do an emergancy stop 29th May.. There were road works and my lane was the main one on with another lane feeding in blocked off by road works. ANyway I sped up so the woman coming up could go behind me but she decided to speed up to ge tin front. If I hadnt breaked I would have hit her for sure. ANyway she carried on. i started to get bad pains, pulled into the road works with the little dude sweeping the road and asked for help. He pulled over a couple who called the ambulance who couldnt find me! I ended up with two ambulances and a para on a bike and gas and air whilst the roadworks dude.... carried on sweeping the road around all of us :D. ANyway got to hospital and they said they thought she was on her way and I was dilating. Somehow things started to settle and contractions have gone from every 4 minutes to every hour or so... We shall see. My son was a 36 weeker so even if we hold our till then I will be happy x

I love the pic of the cat!!!! We have 4...:dohh: and they are all as soppy and as as placid as you could ever imagine... amazing with my son! - 

Lovely thread thak you for setting it up x


----------



## katix333

Hi ladies! My names Katie and I'm due 2nd sept!! This is my 3rd baby, (2nd with df who also has 2 from a previous) also getting married 13th July xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

> I love the pic of the cat!!!! We have 4...:dohh: and they are all as soppy and as as placid as you could ever imagine... amazing with my son! -

Thanks that's really good to hear! Kahn is soppy as anything with us but a lot of people's comments seem to suggest he'll turn into a saber-tooth-tiger when he meets baby lol!x


----------



## Sproglett

lala222 said:


> Add me for sept 9 as well please bump buddy!!! :D

No probs hun, your bump is looking beautiful. X x


----------



## Sproglett

jem_5500 said:


> Vixxen fingers crossed they will survive till August!!
> 
> Sproglett -I had to do an emergancy stop 29th May.. There were road works and my lane was the main one on with another lane feeding in blocked off by road works. ANyway I sped up so the woman coming up could go behind me but she decided to speed up to ge tin front. If I hadnt breaked I would have hit her for sure. ANyway she carried on. i started to get bad pains, pulled into the road works with the little dude sweeping the road and asked for help. He pulled over a couple who called the ambulance who couldnt find me! I ended up with two ambulances and a para on a bike and gas and air whilst the roadworks dude.... carried on sweeping the road around all of us :D. ANyway got to hospital and they said they thought she was on her way and I was dilating. Somehow things started to settle and contractions have gone from every 4 minutes to every hour or so... We shall see. My son was a 36 weeker so even if we hold our till then I will be happy x
> 
> I love the pic of the cat!!!! We have 4...:dohh: and they are all as soppy and as as placid as you could ever imagine... amazing with my son! -
> 
> Lovely thread thak you for setting it up x

Bloody hell hun, that sounds terrible, really glad everything is ok now x x


----------



## Miss Vintage

AngelofTroy said:


> I love the pic of the cat!!!! We have 4...:dohh: and they are all as soppy and as as placid as you could ever imagine... amazing with my son! -
> 
> Thanks that's really good to hear! Kahn is soppy as anything with us but a lot of people's comments seem to suggest he'll turn into a saber-tooth-tiger when he meets baby lol!xClick to expand...

The cat we had when I was little was a right moody git with everyone (not violent, just anti-social), but would follow me anywhere and let me dress him up in my dolls clothes, with no protest whatsoever. My mum has several photos of a very embarrassed looking cat wearing a bonnet.


----------



## kasey c

jem_5500 said:


> Vixxen fingers crossed they will survive till August!!
> 
> Sproglett -I had to do an emergancy stop 29th May.. There were road works and my lane was the main one on with another lane feeding in blocked off by road works. ANyway I sped up so the woman coming up could go behind me but she decided to speed up to ge tin front. If I hadnt breaked I would have hit her for sure. ANyway she carried on. i started to get bad pains, pulled into the road works with the little dude sweeping the road and asked for help. He pulled over a couple who called the ambulance who couldnt find me! I ended up with two ambulances and a para on a bike and gas and air whilst the roadworks dude.... carried on sweeping the road around all of us :D. ANyway got to hospital and they said they thought she was on her way and I was dilating. Somehow things started to settle and contractions have gone from every 4 minutes to every hour or so... We shall see. My son was a 36 weeker so even if we hold our till then I will be happy x
> 
> I love the pic of the cat!!!! We have 4...:dohh: and they are all as soppy and as as placid as you could ever imagine... amazing with my son! -
> 
> Lovely thread thak you for setting it up x

Gosh how scary, hope your little one holds on until later in the third trimester. :hugs: Are you on any medication to stop you going into premature labour? Xx


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm expecting on 11th September. Although I have a feeling she may come a little early. Or maybe that's just what I'm hoping!


----------



## sweet83

hi girls.. i am due on sep-6th .. and team pink (first baby) :happydance::happy dance:

hope u all are having good time


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks so much for adding me, but my due date is 26th not 28th! xx


----------



## jem_5500

AngelofTroy said:


> I love the pic of the cat!!!! We have 4...:dohh: and they are all as soppy and as as placid as you could ever imagine... amazing with my son! -
> 
> Thanks that's really good to hear! Kahn is soppy as anything with us but a lot of people's comments seem to suggest he'll turn into a saber-tooth-tiger when he meets baby lol!xClick to expand...

Honestly they are great, we had two when we had my son and never tried to get into bed with him and one was only four months when we had him the other a year. 

The other two are a year now and again just gorgeous with my son. So hoping we will be as lucky with baby.


Havi g problems at moment girls please read my post if u can... It's called please read lol.

Thank you for the lovely support x


----------



## Marie000

Another September baby here! 

I just entered the third trimester. My name is Marie, I am expecting a little girl for September 19. She'll be my first (and probably last) baby.

I cannot wait until I become a mommy :crib:


----------



## lala222

Sproglett said:


> lala222 said:
> 
> 
> Add me for sept 9 as well please bump buddy!!! :D
> 
> No probs hun, your bump is looking beautiful. X xClick to expand...

Thank you, as is yours!!!:winkwink:


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

Reading through this thread... I have bought nothing yet :/ my girls are a bit older and this baby was a huge surprise. I have some used things from my friend but I just had a freaking panic attack, no crib,no car seat. We still have to sell our car and buy a minivan. 
I do have blankets though lol crap


----------



## vixxen

MomOf3Kiddos said:


> Reading through this thread... I have bought nothing yet :/ my girls are a bit older and this baby was a huge surprise. I have some used things from my friend but I just had a freaking panic attack, no crib,no car seat. We still have to sell our car and buy a minivan.
> I do have blankets though lol crap

lol My daughter is 3 and last sep i done a car boot sale and got rid of all her baby clothes and well SURPRISE New Years eve i have a super faint positive test:haha:


----------



## pinkcatgirl

Hello! I am due 7/9/12 with my first, a little :pink:.

So excited, although not prepared much as also having kitchen extension built since March, which won't be done til mid August. Just hoping its all finished in time and I can get the house straight before LO arrives!


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

I fell off the toilet when the test came up positive. I'm happy now but was shocked to say the least.


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

My 7 year old DD watched a baby story and just panicked for me. Haha


----------



## mrsM78

Hello. This is our first baby, team yellow. Due Sept 10th!! 

I have anterior placenta so although I do feel the bubs, the kicks aren't very strong so she/he is not disturbing my sleep yet. But I do have PGP which is very annoying. 

I surprised my DH with a BFP on New Years Day morning. He'd had a few drinks the night before and took a long while to understand what I was trying to show him. :)


----------



## Mrs M

Hi, im due the 15th September and this is our second child. We have a dd who is 2 years and 5 months. We are team yellow and so excited to be having a brother or sister for our dd. Me and dh have been married 3.5 years and been together nearly 11 years. Look forward to chatting to everyone. x


----------



## Flowerew

Hi everyone, my name is Leanne, this is my 3rd pregnancy. I'm due on 3rd September with a little girl. I have 2 boys aged 2 and 10 months. x


----------



## Annabel

Hi everyone,

We're expecting a little boy on the 23rd. I have a son who is also a September baby and turns 2 this year! 

September is a good month! x


----------



## Katy Bug

You can add me to September 8th! I am on team :blue: :)


----------



## haylz9

Hi everyone :)

I'm due on the 8th and team :pink:


----------



## Shezza84uk

I'm still 2nd tri due over in a week!!! I'm due on 27th with a boy.... I've kidnapped my girls mysteriouseyes and ace as my bump buddies, well they've just found this out haha xx


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm just popping over a bit early but I'm Kaitlyn, 29, 2nd child that they THINK is a girl due September 30th. The ultrasound tech told me she was 55% sure she was a girl then 70% sure but in the doctor's report she put "55% female?" so not very reassuring. I will hopefully know before July 7th. I have placenta previa and we are checking to see if it's still in the way but the doctor is supposed to call and tell me the date of the next ultrasound.


----------



## campost006

Hey ladies :hi: 

My name is Tammy and we are expecting baby boy #2 due September 12th 3 days before OHs birthday :). OH and I have been together over 5 years and we are pretty excited to be adding to the family. How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks ladies for joining, please check i've got all your details correct on the first post, anything you wish to add or remove let me know and during the last trimester we'll keep updated on here and see how many of us have our baby's early/late etc :)

Am i the only person greatful of the miserable weather (the other week when it was hot my feet and ankles were soooo swollen) x x


----------



## Smile181c

I am kind of grateful, cause it means I'm not a sweaty, swollen mess, but I hate looking at the rain! :hissy:

:rofl:

28w mw appointment today :thumbup:


----------



## xjennax

Ohh good idea....

Hi Ladies :flower:

I'm 25 and been with OH for 7 1/2 years, our little bundle of joy is due on 10th September and we're team PINK!! :pink:


----------



## Sproglett

Smile181c said:


> I am kind of grateful, cause it means I'm not a sweaty, swollen mess, but I hate looking at the rain! :hissy:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 28w mw appointment today :thumbup:

Yay for your appointment, my BIG HEFFA BUMP measured at 30cm (on the 90th centile line) at mine on monday.... I've always said my baby is a heffa hehe


----------



## Smile181c

I'm looking forward to seeing how big I measure cause I feel huge lol and everyone always comments on how massive I am (which is a bit annoying!:haha:)

Also dying to know which way Roo is lying!


----------



## Miss Vintage

I'm very grateful for the cooler weather, I'm no good in the heat not pregnant, so the last few weeks nearly killed me. I get a bunch of evil looks every time I say that I hope it stays this way for the rest of the summer!

Enjoy your appointment Chloe! Mine's next Wednesday.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

jensonsmummy said:


> Hey ladies, im Joanne and im 26, and been married for 4 years. This is our second blue bump, due 22nd Sept but having a c section so will be before this and we are calling him Logan , cant decide on middle name though. Elmobumptobe, would love to hear your names, i love your two boys names :)

 Ah thank you joanne! I wish i had names to tell you hun but with this baby i am SO stuck. A couple i like are Tate, Harper, and i love Seth but my other half doesnt like any of them and he HATES seth :( so i really have no bloomin idea what we will call him! I'll keep ya posted though :) 



kasey c said:


> Hi there, just popping in to say hello and to introduce myself :flower: I am Kate, pregnant with my second baby, another big blue bump due on September 6th :) We moved to the US in May from the UK so we are finally starting to settle in. I met my obstretician on Monday for the first time and she is lovely :) I have an ultrasound on 9th July at 31+4 weeks just because I'm new so will be lovely to see our little man and how much he has grown from the 20 week scan! Wishing everyone a very healthy and happy last few months of pregnancy :) xxx

 Wow how exciting moving to US! How did that come about if you dont mind me asking? x 



AngelofTroy said:


> Hiya fellow September ladies!
> 
> I'm Helen, I've been with my gorgeous fiancé for 2.5 years. We got engaged last October and had planned on getting married within the year and then TTC.. baby had other plans so the wedding is on hold until LO can toddle down the aisle in a tiny tux/flower girl dress!
> 
> We live together in Bristol UK with our blue eyed fur-baby Kahn. We're team yellow, very excited about becoming a little family. :)
> 
> Oh and we're due on 26th September! I forgot to say the due date. :dohh:

Hellen, we have been together for 2.5 years (or there abouts - see ticker! :) ) and we had the wedding booked for this coming November but same as you, our baby had other plans! So we moved the date to next May! x



jem_5500 said:


> Vixxen fingers crossed they will survive till August!!
> 
> Sproglett -I had to do an emergancy stop 29th May.. There were road works and my lane was the main one on with another lane feeding in blocked off by road works. ANyway I sped up so the woman coming up could go behind me but she decided to speed up to ge tin front. If I hadnt breaked I would have hit her for sure. ANyway she carried on. i started to get bad pains, pulled into the road works with the little dude sweeping the road and asked for help. He pulled over a couple who called the ambulance who couldnt find me! I ended up with two ambulances and a para on a bike and gas and air whilst the roadworks dude.... carried on sweeping the road around all of us :D. ANyway got to hospital and they said they thought she was on her way and I was dilating. Somehow things started to settle and contractions have gone from every 4 minutes to every hour or so... We shall see. My son was a 36 weeker so even if we hold our till then I will be happy x
> 
> I love the pic of the cat!!!! We have 4...:dohh: and they are all as soppy and as as placid as you could ever imagine... amazing with my son! -
> 
> Lovely thread thak you for setting it up x

That must have been terrifying for you!!! I hope everything has settled now? x



Smile181c said:


> I am kind of grateful, cause it means I'm not a sweaty, swollen mess, but I hate looking at the rain! :hissy:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 28w mw appointment today :thumbup:

I will miss the sunshine but to be honest the rubbish weather today is a relief because i have had the most awful hayfever, it gets me down and makes me very snappy lol x


----------



## Sproglett

Smile181c said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how big I measure cause I feel huge lol and everyone always comments on how massive I am (which is a bit annoying!:haha:)
> 
> Also dying to know which way Roo is lying!

Can't wait to hear how you get on :)



Miss Vintage said:


> I'm very grateful for the cooler weather, I'm no good in the heat not pregnant, so the last few weeks nearly killed me. I get a bunch of evil looks every time I say that I hope it stays this way for the rest of the summer!
> 
> Enjoy your appointment Chloe! Mine's next Wednesday.

lol we definately didnt time our pregnancies well, but luckily the British weather is really paying off for us lol


----------



## baby5hopeful

oh i so tired today, i feel like going back to bed, i dont feel great either, hows is everyone today xxxx


----------



## Sproglett

baby5hopeful said:


> oh i so tired today, i feel like going back to bed, i dont feel great either, hows is everyone today xxxx

shattered today too, woke up at 3:30 needing a wee (think baby is training mummy for get ups lol) went back to sleep but really didnt wanna get up at 6:30 with my alarm. Left the house 5-10 mins late got stuck behind 2 coaches turning right at a set of lights, followed by a bin lorry, then a milk float, then another bin lorry, i made it to work with about 20seconds to spare lol, should have just turned round and gone back to bed!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Im stil feeling a bit fed up and moody for no good reason, wish i could snap out of it! x


----------



## Smile181c

This is where I'm glad my job is on flexi-time - I can't be late for work! lol

I was up and down all night, cause I was way too warm. But everytime I stuck a leg out the quilt, my cat attacked it! :haha: I had the window open but cars going past were SO loud - who drives around in the early hours of a wednesday night?! And then it started pissing down with rain and that kept me up :dohh:

So this morning I am shattered :sleep:


----------



## mysteriouseye

I had a terrible sleep last night!! Esmee barely moved so I was scared, then this morning I used the doppler to try and find her heartbeat and I was nearly in tears!! I couldnt find it :( Then when I found a heartbeat I wasnt sure if it was hers or mine, it was really fast but then I wondered if it was my heartbeat? Ahhh emotional day xxx


----------



## Miss Vintage

I'm tired too, I was at my aunt's yesterday evening while my boyfriend fixed her computer. It took a lot longer than expected so we didn't get home till 11. This doesn't sound late, unless you're used to falling into a coma at 9pm. Got tomorrow off, though. Going to sleep and watch old movies and eat, with no-one there to judge me for being greedy!


----------



## Miss Vintage

mysteriouseye said:


> I had a terrible sleep last night!! Esmee barely moved so I was scared, then this morning I used the doppler to try and find her heartbeat and I was nearly in tears!! I couldnt find it :( Then when I found a heartbeat I wasnt sure if it was hers or mine, it was really fast but then I wondered if it was my heartbeat? Ahhh emotional day xxx

Poor you, I hate quiet days, they mess me up good and proper. Probably the fast hb was your little one x


----------



## holly2012

hi Ladies!

I'm Holly 29, DH is 32 and we have 4 children, DD 12, DD 11, DS 3 and DD 18mths (last 2 being DH's). 

This baby was a total surprise! It took some getting used to at first as i knew i would have to go on blood thinning injections all thru my pregnancy which at first was hell, but now its not a big deal. (the injections are because i developed DVT in last pregnancy at 38wks and this time im on them as a preventative measure) This baby is due *8th September*, and is a little BOY, which is great as my DS will have a play mate lol.

xxx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Ahhh Miss vintage I hate it when that happens too, my fiance's family were over last night and they didnt leave untill 22:30, In my head I was begging them to leave so I could go to bed!! LOL

I hope that was her heartbeat :( xx


----------



## Sproglett

Smile181c said:


> This is where I'm glad my job is on flexi-time - I can't be late for work! lol
> 
> I was up and down all night, cause I was way too warm. But everytime I stuck a leg out the quilt, my cat attacked it! :haha: I had the window open but cars going past were SO loud - who drives around in the early hours of a wednesday night?! And then it started pissing down with rain and that kept me up :dohh:
> 
> So this morning I am shattered :sleep:

Aww hun :hugs: not good, i like on a really quiet street full of oap's and retired folk, its a crescent too, so the only traffic we get is traffic for the street which is good. Although I'm very jealous you can sleep with your window open... i cant risk it as I wouldn't be able to breathe with my hayfever :( (my hayfever seems worse today than yesterday even though the pollen count is low today, it's almost like it's being pushed back into the air by the rain drops lol.



mysteriouseye said:


> I had a terrible sleep last night!! Esmee barely moved so I was scared, then this morning I used the doppler to try and find her heartbeat and I was nearly in tears!! I couldnt find it :( Then when I found a heartbeat I wasnt sure if it was hers or mine, it was really fast but then I wondered if it was my heartbeat? Ahhh emotional day xxx

my goodness, my lo doesnt do alot of moving so scares me alot too, my dh listens to the hb by putting his head on my belly (although it seems harded to find the bigger baby gets) i wish baby was in a regular waking pattern of kicking etc.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Shezza84uk said:


> I'm still 2nd tri due over in a week!!! I'm due on 27th with a boy.... I've kidnapped my girls mysteriouseyes and ace as my bump buddies, well they've just found this out haha xx

Us 3 are def bump buddies :) xxx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Sproglett said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> This is where I'm glad my job is on flexi-time - I can't be late for work! lol
> 
> I was up and down all night, cause I was way too warm. But everytime I stuck a leg out the quilt, my cat attacked it! :haha: I had the window open but cars going past were SO loud - who drives around in the early hours of a wednesday night?! And then it started pissing down with rain and that kept me up :dohh:
> 
> So this morning I am shattered :sleep:
> 
> Aww hun :hugs: not good, i like on a really quiet street full of oap's and retired folk, its a crescent too, so the only traffic we get is traffic for the street which is good. Although I'm very jealous you can sleep with your window open... i cant risk it as I wouldn't be able to breathe with my hayfever :( (my hayfever seems worse today than yesterday even though the pollen count is low today, it's almost like it's being pushed back into the air by the rain drops lol.
> 
> 
> 
> mysteriouseye said:
> 
> 
> I had a terrible sleep last night!! Esmee barely moved so I was scared, then this morning I used the doppler to try and find her heartbeat and I was nearly in tears!! I couldnt find it :( Then when I found a heartbeat I wasnt sure if it was hers or mine, it was really fast but then I wondered if it was my heartbeat? Ahhh emotional day xxxClick to expand...
> 
> my goodness, my lo doesnt do alot of moving so scares me alot too, my dh listens to the hb by putting his head on my belly (although it seems harded to find the bigger baby gets) i wish baby was in a regular waking pattern of kicking etc.Click to expand...



Its horrible isnt it :( you just cant help but fear the worst! My baby used to kick every morning and every night, but now she only kicks in the night and thats only occassionally xxx


----------



## mummyb1

mysteriouseye - I'm sorry you had a rubbish night sleep and your worry this morning how are you feeling now?

I am not having a brilliant day as my carpal tunnel is really bad today, is anyone else feeling like that can't get any bigger? I look like I am about to pop already I can't wait for September hurry up please !


----------



## Smile181c

I definitely feel ready to pop!! Look like I'm due already :haha:


----------



## mysteriouseye

Thanks mummyb1 :) Whats a Carpel Tunnel? :) It seems us ladies need to catch some zZzzzZ :)

I am feeling OK now :) much more confident, I guess I just have the constant worry in the back of my head that something will go wrong xx


----------



## Sproglett

mysteriouseye said:


> Its horrible isnt it :( you just cant help but fear the worst! My baby used to kick every morning and every night, but now she only kicks in the night and thats only occassionally xxx

I know yeah, it scares the crap out of me.... baby hasnt kicked at all today, i did have their back against me stomach earlier so obviously he/she has been moving. just wish they did more!


----------



## Miss Vintage

I have that constant 'what if' worry too, feels like I hold my breath between kicks


----------



## Sproglett

Smile181c said:


> I definitely feel ready to pop!! Look like I'm due already :haha:

ditto


----------



## mummyb1

That's okay :) oh it's where you have pressure on the nerves in the wrist which causes swelling and weakness it's really painful today and my fingers look like sausages :dohh: 

Oh yes I agree I think we could all use some sleeps today! oh I know what you mean I have days like that where she is really quiet and I panic I am a worry wart I will say, I am glad that your feeling better though hun :hugs: xx


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> I definitely feel ready to pop!! Look like I'm due already :haha:
> 
> dittoClick to expand...

Girls I am totally with you there!


----------



## mysteriouseye

mummyb1 said:


> That's okay :) oh it's where you have pressure on the nerves in the wrist which causes swelling and weakness it's really painful today and my fingers look like sausages :dohh:
> 
> Oh yes I agree I think we could all use some sleeps today! oh I know what you mean I have days like that where she is really quiet and I panic I am a worry wart I will say, I am glad that your feeling better though hun :hugs: xx

That sounds Freaking painful.. eeek when does that start?

Thank you so much lovely :) I cant even imagine how us ladies will be when our LO come out, we will be worrying 24/7 that somethings wrong LOL xxx


----------



## mummyb1

mysteriouseye said:


> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> That's okay :) oh it's where you have pressure on the nerves in the wrist which causes swelling and weakness it's really painful today and my fingers look like sausages :dohh:
> 
> Oh yes I agree I think we could all use some sleeps today! oh I know what you mean I have days like that where she is really quiet and I panic I am a worry wart I will say, I am glad that your feeling better though hun :hugs: xx
> 
> That sounds Freaking painful.. eeek when does that start?
> 
> Thank you so much lovely :) I cant even imagine how us ladies will be when our LO come out, we will be worrying 24/7 that somethings wrong LOL xxxClick to expand...

It's not the best that's for sure, I got it around 28 weeks but have suffered with bad swelling in my hands and feet since around 20 weeks for some reason which has now turned in to this silly thing

That's okay hun oh I know tell me about it! I just know I will be a totally worrier even more so haha xxx


----------



## HPmum2B

Hey, I'm 26 married and expecting my first. We are team yellow and due 23rd September.


----------



## Miss Vintage

Being pregnant has finally made me realise why my mum was such a worrier when me and my brother were little - you just can't help yourself!


----------



## mysteriouseye

I know!! I now finally understand why she worried so much, all I ever used to do was roll my eyes and my mum, and she would say 'you wait one day untill you have kids then you'll understand' lol then id roll my eyes again xx


----------



## pandn

Hi I'll be 25 in August. This will be our first baby :) and we are expecting a boy :) OH and I will have been together 5 years 2 days before LO due date. His expected to be here 18th September...but wouldn't mind 2 days earlier :) will be a great anniversary present :cloud9:


----------



## mummyb1

Aww that would be a lovely anniversary present, OH's birthday is on the 18th Sept so he is hoping we go overdue so she can come on his birthday I am hoping she is out wayyyy before then haha


----------



## angellove12

Hi im Lauren, I am 28 weeks pregnant with with a little boy Dontae Lee my first. Due 13th September, he is currently breech but plenty of time for him to turn :) .


----------



## pandn

mummyb1 said:


> Aww that would be a lovely anniversary present, OH's birthday is on the 18th Sept so he is hoping we go overdue so she can come on his birthday I am hoping she is out wayyyy before then haha

I know that would be an awesome present!!! :happydance: 
Also, I bet your OH wouldn't be thinking that if he was the one
cooking LO lol:dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

Just back from midwife :)

Roo is head down (not engaged) and I'm measuring spot on :thumbup:


----------



## mummyb1

pandn said:


> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Aww that would be a lovely anniversary present, OH's birthday is on the 18th Sept so he is hoping we go overdue so she can come on his birthday I am hoping she is out wayyyy before then haha
> 
> I know that would be an awesome present!!! :happydance:
> Also, I bet your OH wouldn't be thinking that if he was the one
> cooking LO lol:dohh:Click to expand...

Aww I will have my fingers crossed for you :D 
That's a very good point actually if only they knew what it was really like ay haha


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> Just back from midwife :)
> 
> Roo is head down (not engaged) and I'm measuring spot on :thumbup:

Smileeee your here :D 

Aww Laila is head down to and don't I know it the little madam, I am glad that your measuring bang on and everything went well :)


----------



## corri

We have chosen almost the same name for our baby girls : ) good choice it is a beautiful name! Mine will be Laila Roseanne x


----------



## kasey c

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> jensonsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, im Joanne and im 26, and been married for 4 years. This is our second blue bump, due 22nd Sept but having a c section so will be before this and we are calling him Logan , cant decide on middle name though. Elmobumptobe, would love to hear your names, i love your two boys names :)
> 
> Ah thank you joanne! I wish i had names to tell you hun but with this baby i am SO stuck. A couple i like are Tate, Harper, and i love Seth but my other half doesnt like any of them and he HATES seth :( so i really have no bloomin idea what we will call him! I'll keep ya posted though :)
> 
> 
> 
> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, just popping in to say hello and to introduce myself :flower: I am Kate, pregnant with my second baby, another big blue bump due on September 6th :) We moved to the US in May from the UK so we are finally starting to settle in. I met my obstretician on Monday for the first time and she is lovely :) I have an ultrasound on 9th July at 31+4 weeks just because I'm new so will be lovely to see our little man and how much he has grown from the 20 week scan! Wishing everyone a very healthy and happy last few months of pregnancy :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow how exciting moving to US! How did that come about if you dont mind me asking? x
> 
> [Click to expand...

Thanks - we moved due to my husband's job. It has been pretty good so far although had a few problems with trying to acquire car as have no US credit history and they don't take into account UK credit history, driving insurance is really expensive as we again have no driving history in the US and no US driving licence, health care is confusing especially when we have been used to the NHS - it makes me realise how much we take it for granted being back in the UK! 

It is so hot here at the moment yesterday it was 35 degrees celsius- my DS and I braved going out for a bit but decided it was too hot, fortunately we have air conditioning in our apartment so I have been keeping nice and cool and sleeping well at night. 

My bump is huge, one of my Facebook and fellow Bnb friends was 38 weeks pregnant and I look bigger than her and I still have 9 weeks left to get to 38 weeks....

Hello to all the new people who have joined the thread - there was a lot to catch up on this morning when I woke up! Have a good day! Xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm here indeed :D

See I was convinced that he was transverse! She didn't tell me where arms/legs were though so all I know is head down and thats it :haha: She told me to book my next appointment for 32 weeks but I thought it was meant to be 31? That's what the mw wrote in my notes at my booking in appointment :wacko: When's your next appointment?


----------



## kasey c

Smile181c said:


> Just back from midwife :)
> 
> Roo is head down (not engaged) and I'm measuring spot on :thumbup:

Glad to hear Chloe xx


----------



## lola_90

This thread moves so quickly!!!

Glad everything went well at midwifes chloe :flower:

Anyone have the anti-d injection yet? I had mine on tuesday and my arm is soo sore :(

Got my glucose results back and i passed! So i celebrated with a twix :dohh:

So glad the weather is crappy, when it's hot i just swell up!


----------



## lola_90

Smile181c said:


> I'm here indeed :D
> 
> See I was convinced that he was transverse! She didn't tell me where arms/legs were though so all I know is head down and thats it :haha: She told me to book my next appointment for 32 weeks but I thought it was meant to be 31? That's what the mw wrote in my notes at my booking in appointment :wacko: When's your next appointment?

I've got my 28 week appointment next week! But she said three weeks after that my appointment will be with my doctor and then I go back to the midwife at 34 weeks!!! Bit confusing! Don't know why i have to see the doctor :shrug:


----------



## mummyb1

corri said:


> We have chosen almost the same name for our baby girls : ) good choice it is a beautiful name! Mine will be Laila Roseanne x

Aww yay :D it is a beautiful name I love Roseanne to it's very pretty x



Smile181c said:


> I'm here indeed :D
> 
> See I was convinced that he was transverse! She didn't tell me where arms/legs were though so all I know is head down and thats it :haha: She told me to book my next appointment for 32 weeks but I thought it was meant to be 31? That's what the mw wrote in my notes at my booking in appointment :wacko: When's your next appointment?

Oh really I didn't think she was either actually until they told me now she's making it known exactly where she is haha aww that's okay though at least you know he knows what direction to go :haha: do you know what it's funny you should say that because I thought it was 31 weeks to for some reason but my next one is at 32 weeks to :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

Hmm! Oh well! Wonder when they'll see us after that?


----------



## susannah14

Good thread! I am 27, DH is 28, first baby. It's a boy. Due SEPT 6! 

We've been married for 5 years and together for 10. This baby was A HUGE HUGE SURPRISE. :haha:


----------



## Miss Vintage

Glad everything went well Chloe. My next appointment after 28 weeks is at 32 weeks, and then every two weeks after that (I think, I don't have my notes with me to check). At 32 weeks I also have to have another scan to see if my low lying placenta has moved up - it's going to be a busy week!


----------



## Sproglett

Smile181c said:


> Just back from midwife :)
> 
> Roo is head down (not engaged) and I'm measuring spot on :thumbup:

WOO HOO, fantastic news hunny x x



Smile181c said:


> I'm here indeed :D
> 
> See I was convinced that he was transverse! She didn't tell me where arms/legs were though so all I know is head down and thats it :haha: She told me to book my next appointment for 32 weeks but I thought it was meant to be 31? That's what the mw wrote in my notes at my booking in appointment :wacko: When's your next appointment?

Mine is at 31w with my mw



lola_90 said:


> This thread moves so quickly!!!
> 
> Glad everything went well at midwifes chloe :flower:
> Anyone have the anti-d injection yet? I had mine on tuesday and my arm is soo sore :(
> Got my glucose results back and i passed! So i celebrated with a twix :dohh:
> So glad the weather is crappy, when it's hot i just swell up!

Please dont say that, i've gotta have my anti-d next week :sad2: i'm petrified of jabs (my eyes actually run when i have blood taken... yes i cry)...
i was told anti-d goes in your butt/top of leg :shock:


----------



## c1403

Hi September Ladies

I am due the 13th with a :pink: bump.

28 weeks today, had my GTT test this morning (was so boring sitting in a hospital for 2 hours and have really gone off lucozade now), hopefully get results in a few days .

So excited time is going so fast now, I finish work in 5 weeks and have 7 ish weeks at home before my due date.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Remlap

I'm 26 and dh is 27 (but both birthdays are June and July so will be 27 and 28 when baby is here) 
Baby is due on 27 Septemebr and we are team pink! We have named her Annabel Mary (Mary being after my gran)


----------



## lola_90

Sproglett said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> Just back from midwife :)
> 
> Roo is head down (not engaged) and I'm measuring spot on :thumbup:
> 
> WOO HOO, fantastic news hunny x x
> 
> 
> 
> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> I'm here indeed :D
> 
> See I was convinced that he was transverse! She didn't tell me where arms/legs were though so all I know is head down and thats it :haha: She told me to book my next appointment for 32 weeks but I thought it was meant to be 31? That's what the mw wrote in my notes at my booking in appointment :wacko: When's your next appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is at 31w with my mw
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> This thread moves so quickly!!!
> 
> Glad everything went well at midwifes chloe :flower:
> Anyone have the anti-d injection yet? I had mine on tuesday and my arm is soo sore :(
> Got my glucose results back and i passed! So i celebrated with a twix :dohh:
> So glad the weather is crappy, when it's hot i just swell up!Click to expand...
> 
> Please dont say that, i've gotta have my anti-d next week :sad2: i'm petrified of jabs (my eyes actually run when i have blood taken... yes i cry)...
> i was told anti-d goes in your butt/top of leg :shock:Click to expand...

dont worry! They did mine in the top of my arm :thumbup: I nearly did cry when i had the injection but that was because i had a shitty morning as it was straight after my glucose tolerance test and my 28 week bloods! You'll be fine! You might not even need it! The had to look at my 28 week blood to see if you need the injection or not as some people can produce anti-bodies i think so they don't need it.

:flower:


----------



## racheal021106

c1403 said:


> Hi September Ladies
> 
> I am due the 13th with a :pink: bump.
> 
> 28 weeks today, had my GTT test this morning (was so boring sitting in a hospital for 2 hours and have really gone off lucozade now), hopefully get results in a few days .
> 
> So excited time is going so fast now, I finish work in 5 weeks and have 7 ish weeks at home before my due date.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

i had mine done almost 2 weeks ago and the stupid woman lost my bloods so yesterday when my midwife was meant to give me the results she couldn't find them :growlmad: so i had the choice to either go through another boring 2 hours for another GTT or just do a random one and see what my resting glucose level is. sorry but just took the test yesterday like im going to sit through another 2 hours :haha: stupid midwife bruised my arm though when trying to take blood :dohh:


----------



## lola_90

I had my glucose test on tuesday, i had another one at 18 weeks because of family history of diabetes.

Both times i ended up lying down on a bed for an hour because i feel so dizzy but my results are fine :shrug:

You'll be fine :flower:


----------



## jem_5500

Wow loads of writing!,, so much t catch up on! All I can say is today I am exhausted however my lovely songs engrossed in umizoomi so getting rest!,,

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> Hmm! Oh well! Wonder when they'll see us after that?

I think the next one is at 34 weeks well it's supposed to be but who knows when they will see us again, your bumps getting more lovely each time I see it I feel like a huge hippo at the moment I seriously don't think I can go another 11 weeks without going bang :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Lol me either! I can't get over how round your bump is, I'm jealous!


----------



## cloud9

Can I join in please :flower:
I've been married for 2 years and we're expecting our 1st baby on 7th September- we are team yellow!


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

I can't believe my butt hurts already-- tmi 
This is going to be a long hot summer. Thank god the air is set at 70 lol 
I can't relieve my bum though. 
I'm in a bad crabby mood for some reason. Can't shake my pissy attitude. I need to get out and get my nails done or something. :/


----------



## Jellybean2009

Hi my name is Nicky i'm 28 years old and my OH and I are expecting our second bundle of joy on 19th Sept, but our C-Section is booked for 13th Sept unless nature takes things into it's own hands. We are also on team yellow


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Hi everyone. can i join! We are expecting outr 2nd princess on the 24 th of september! Really struggling with agreeing on names. With my first i just knew what she would be called this time i just dont know where to start!


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> Lol me either! I can't get over how round your bump is, I'm jealous!

Haha wanna swap because I am jealous of yours! :haha:

Hello to all the new ladies :D


----------



## Agcam

Thanks for the thread Sproglett. Would you add me to it, please?

We're expecting our first baby on the 9th of September - a little boy. DH and I have been together almost 10 years, though married less than 2. We're both thrilled! :) 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## DragonTamer

I'm Amanda and due Sept 23 with a bouncing baby boy. OH and I have been together for 5 years and I am 32 and he is 35. My birthday is Sept 16 so when LO is born I could be 32 OR 33...if induction happens at 39 weeks like currently planned I will be 33 but if my Diabetes ends up being a pain I will be induced at 38 weeks or sooner. This is baby #4 for me and baby #1 for my OH


----------



## mrsM78

I'm seeing a midwife at 31 weeks again and I just saw her today. Not sure what comes after that, but I think it's every 2 weeks. 

I had GTT yesterday too and got the results today. All good. Phew. DH would not have been happy with me if I tested positive.


----------



## jasminemarie

Hey all! :thumbup: I'm Jasmine, and I'm due September 7th with a darling baby boy named Lucas. :baby: Lucas was not planned but is in no way an accident or a mistake. 

I am 19 years old, and my boyfriend Mike will be turning 19 in two days. We have been together for around a year and a half. We will be living with my parents, as a request by them. :flower:

Lucas is my first child, but hopefully will not be my last! :)

As for the pictures posted below:
The first one is a joke me and Mike tried to play on my mom, he was doing work at his uncle's and we thought it would be funny it we made it look like I was using the jackhammer, to freak her out. Unfortunatly she didn;t fall for it though, it did freak out other people one Facebook, however!

The second one is of my beautiful jack-a-bee named Holly, being held by Mike. I post it because she is like my little daughter and I love her to death, one of the biggest parts of my life.

The third one is of me and Mike on my sister's wedding day back in February in the Dominican, no one knew I was pregnant at this point, but you can see a little tiny belly forming, not by much though so one one noticed.

And the last one is a picture I took today of myself and I only posted it because I got a haircut yesterday and I'm quite happy about it! :) 

Hopefully I didn;t bore you ladies too much, and I hope I get added to the thread! And I look forward to chatting with you lovely ladies!
 



Attached Files:







jackhammer.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 10









mikenholly.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7









menmike.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 11









me.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## vixxen

I'm sure Lucas won't be your last:winkwink:
I was your age when i concieved my first lol i'm now on my 4th and i think my last!,im 31.
Oh and very cute photos:flower:


----------



## kasey c

Jellybean2009 said:


> Hi my name is Nicky i'm 28 years old and my OH and I are expecting our second bundle of joy on 19th Sept, but our C-Section is booked for 13th Sept unless nature takes things into it's own hands. We are also on team yellow

Nicky - I bet you will have your baby before me then as I think it will be very likely I will be overdue as was late with Ben!


----------



## seaweed eater

Awesome...our final trimester!! I'm expecting a boy on September 13th. I feel like he'll be early but we'll see!


----------



## aegle

Sproglett- thanks for the group!

My name is Jessica (22), OH is Damian (25) and we've been together for 1 1/2 years, decided our priority was baby first, wedding someday when we can afford a nice party. 

I am due Sept 30th, with a girl (Isabelle) and strong intuition that she'll be here early. She has SUA (single umbilical artery), which can cause low birth weight and preterm labor, but she's growing perfectly so far.

I can't wait to get to know you ladies and watch for your "**this is it!**" threads :)

I've attached a pic of OH and I below
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1013.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cassarita

Hello! I'm due September 12 with number 2. We have a 5 year old son! We are having a girl and her name is Belle. I think I might go a bit early with her as she has been measuring 2 weeks ahead every doc appointment but we shall see. I have an appointment next week to decide if I can have a vbac or not.


----------



## Lizzie K

DragonTamer said:


> I'm Amanda and due Sept 23 with a bouncing baby boy. OH and I have been together for 5 years and I am 32 and he is 35. My birthday is Sept 16 so when LO is born I could be 32 OR 33...if induction happens at 39 weeks like currently planned I will be 33 but if my Diabetes ends up being a pain I will be induced at 38 weeks or sooner. This is baby #4 for me and baby #1 for my OH

Your birthday is two days after mine. I'll be 28 on the 14th.

On my last doctor visit, I was told I was measuring a week behind on FH, so they wanted to change my due date to my birthday. I am not changing my ticker or my date in here though unless I get an ultrasound that says so.


----------



## DragonTamer

Lizzie K said:


> DragonTamer said:
> 
> 
> I'm Amanda and due Sept 23 with a bouncing baby boy. OH and I have been together for 5 years and I am 32 and he is 35. My birthday is Sept 16 so when LO is born I could be 32 OR 33...if induction happens at 39 weeks like currently planned I will be 33 but if my Diabetes ends up being a pain I will be induced at 38 weeks or sooner. This is baby #4 for me and baby #1 for my OH
> 
> Your birthday is two days after mine. I'll be 28 on the 14th.
> 
> On my last doctor visit, I was told I was measuring a week behind on FH, so they wanted to change my due date to my birthday. I am not changing my ticker or my date in here though unless I get an ultrasound that says so.Click to expand...

If you just started measuring behind they shouldn't be changing your due date they should be investigating further to make sure baby is growing ok. I don't like to scare people but sometime between 24 and 28 weeks my daughters growth slowed, the first tip off was a FH that was behind by a week or two. At 32 weeks I had an ultrasound and sure enough her growth had slowed, she was behind by 2 or 3 weeks in size. They monitored me weekly from then on and at 36 weeks determined that she would be better off out of me. Sure enough their scan measurments were almost right on. They said she was 4.5lbs and turned out she was a touch smaller, 4lbs 3oz and 16.5 inches... she was the approx size of a 32 week preemie... sorry to go off topic but I would hate to see anything bad happen because the doctors just changed the due date...

Oh and my Little man is due on his sister and cousins birthday (sept 23)...lol


----------



## Sproglett

Added all the newbies to the list, please check the details to make sure i've not got any wrong :)

Thanks 

Sal



lola_90 said:


> dont worry! They did mine in the top of my arm :thumbup: I nearly did cry when i had the injection but that was because i had a shitty morning as it was straight after my glucose tolerance test and my 28 week bloods! You'll be fine! You might not even need it! The had to look at my 28 week blood to see if you need the injection or not as some people can produce anti-bodies i think so they don't need it.
> 
> :flower:

No i'll definately need it, had to have one when I had my laparoscopy to remove my ectopic angel.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :( TO SCARY NEEDLES


----------



## Smile181c

Needles suck :( I've got a big fat bruise on my arm where the midwife took my blood - never been bruised before from a blood test!


----------



## Sproglett

Lizzie K said:


> On my last doctor visit, I was told I was measuring a week behind on FH, so they wanted to change my due date to my birthday. I am not changing my ticker or my date in here though unless I get an ultrasound that says so.

hey, my mw appointment monday (28w) I measured at 30cm (on the 90 centile line). with my mw you only get sent for a growth scan if baby's growth is over the 90th or under the 10th centile line. but they will not change dates without a scan, also we only start getting measured at 28w! it could just be the quantity of water you carry, how many cms were you measuring?


----------



## Hellylou

Smile181c said:


> Needles suck :( I've got a big fat bruise on my arm where the midwife took my blood - never been bruised before from a blood test!

I have blood tests regularly and have done for years - I find it depends hugely on who does it - some people have really hurt me and I've had bruises that cover my whole inner arm from it, and others I have barely felt it and there has been no bruise at all. It's all in the technique - some are good at it, and others aren't so good!


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah usually they take their time, but this time she just wrenched the needle out afterwards and it really stung! Still aching today :grr:


----------



## Starstryder

Wow so many responses already. :D

Eugh today sucks, got a stomach bug and the in laws are breaking my poor sweet boy's heart today. :( 

His school concert and they cancelled at the last minute this morning. :( With some really lame excuses to boot...


----------



## Sproglett

Starstryder said:


> Wow so many responses already. :D
> 
> Eugh today sucks, got a stomach bug and the in laws are breaking my poor sweet boy's heart today. :(
> 
> His school concert and they cancelled at the last minute this morning. :( With some really lame excuses to boot...

Aww hunny big :hugs: i hate it when people let children down.


----------



## Smile181c

aw sorry about that starstryder :nope: :hugs: xx


----------



## Sproglett

just saw your "i'm a pregasaurus. rawr" :rofl: might have to steal lol


----------



## baby5hopeful

Blimey i need some motivation, i feel tired all the time :-0


----------



## mummyb1

I'm cream crackered today I'm sitting in work fantasising about my bed :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: I liked it :) 

baby5 when you find some can you share it round? I can barely keep my eyes open today x


----------



## mummyb1

It seems like we could all do with going back to bed to top that off my hands and feet are soo swollen today my right foot is alot bigger though for some reason I look like I have something wrong with me not impressed today lol


----------



## baby5hopeful

mummyb1 said:


> It seems like we could all do with going back to bed to top that off my hands and feet are soo swollen today my right foot is alot bigger though for some reason I look like I have something wrong with me not impressed today lol

oh i know what you mean, i look aright mess atm lol but i wouldnt change it for the world, i cant believe im gonna be 28weeks on monday, woohooo im so excited :happydance:


----------



## mummyb1

Nope I make you right there I wouldn't change it for anything but I am counting down the days :haha: 

Aww yayyy for your 28 weeks Monday :D


----------



## mysteriouseye

Today I dont feel like doing anything, I just wanna lay in my bed..

Damn shame im stuck at my desk... roll on 5:30 so my weekend can start :) My joint really hurt xx


----------



## Sproglett

aww ladies, seems you've all been struck with tri3 tiredness.... its not got its claws into me yet :)


----------



## xangex

Helloo.. 

Just came over from 2 nd tri today. Due on 21st september with a little boy.

Cant wait.

Hope everyone is well.. I currently have fat feet/ankles and a bad back!!!! x


----------



## Smile181c

I think I'll be fine once I'm on ML. Its the early mornings that are killing me! Plus well, it's work and I just can't be bothered lol once it's taken out of the equation I can relax and I know my energy will come back! 4 weeks today and counting!


----------



## Sproglett

xangex you've gone on the list


and bless ya chloe x x


----------



## Starstryder

Thanks Sproglett, the poor kid cried so hard I ended up crying with him. :( What's worse to me is that they are such cowards that they haven't bothered phoning him to apologise or anything.

Now that he is done crying though he is very cross at them, can't blame him. We have decided that however now it is up to them to make the first move. They have been making lame excuses for two months now so at this point I doubt they will even meet this wee one until she is older.

Eugh enough of this though...time to go find something good and fun to do! :)


----------



## Hellylou

My stomach muscles are completely destroyed. Every time I try to turn in bed I get a pain like a pulled muscle. I had a scan yesterday and had a terrible time trying to get off the table afterwards - I was like a turtle stuck on its back! :blush:


----------



## baby5hopeful

xangex said:


> Helloo..
> 
> Just came over from 2 nd tri today. Due on 21st september with a little boy.
> 
> Cant wait.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.. I currently have fat feet/ankles and a bad back!!!! x

Welcome xxx


----------



## Sproglett

Starstryder said:


> Thanks Sproglett, the poor kid cried so hard I ended up crying with him. :( What's worse to me is that they are such cowards that they haven't bothered phoning him to apologise or anything.
> Now that he is done crying though he is very cross at them, can't blame him. We have decided that however now it is up to them to make the first move. They have been making lame excuses for two months now so at this point I doubt they will even meet this wee one until she is older.
> Eugh enough of this though...time to go find something good and fun to do! :)

Awww, :hugs: yeah find something fun to do instead, your son is much more important. How dare people call themselves grandparents! its bloody sickening how they can tear the heart up of a child, some people are just so inconsiderate of others feelings, it makes me so mad... GRR (Rant over lol) go get some ice cream. i know the weather isnt great but icecream makes everyone feel a bit better x x



Hellylou said:


> My stomach muscles are completely destroyed. Every time I try to turn in bed I get a pain like a pulled muscle. I had a scan yesterday and had a terrible time trying to get off the table afterwards - I was like a turtle stuck on its back! :blush:

:rofl: at turtle stuck on its back, but sorry you're getting pains, i get like muscle pains when i roll in bed too, i've found it seems to be more to do with where the little monkey is lay and manage to over come it by rolling slowly whilst holding my bump. hope this helps x x


----------



## Smile181c

Ice cream always makes me feel better :haha:

I'm like a turtle too - takes me 5 minutes to roll over in bed sometimes, OH gets so annoyed - says I'm like a beached whale :rofl:


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> I think I'll be fine once I'm on ML. Its the early mornings that are killing me! Plus well, it's work and I just can't be bothered lol once it's taken out of the equation I can relax and I know my energy will come back! 4 weeks today and counting!

Same as that even though I don't have a date yet all I know is I start a 3 day week at 36 weeks I think that will help a bit with breaking up the week but we shall see, 4 weeks omg that's come around really quick I bet you can't wait!



Hellylou said:


> My stomach muscles are completely destroyed. Every time I try to turn in bed I get a pain like a pulled muscle. I had a scan yesterday and had a terrible time trying to get off the table afterwards - I was like a turtle stuck on its back! :blush:

Owch that doesn't sound nice I feel for you! haha the turtle comment made me laugh so much because I actually feel that's what I look like sometimes :haha:



Sproglett said:


> aww ladies, seems you've all been struck with tri3 tiredness.... its not got its claws into me yet :)

Hmm yes I think it has I am hoping it doesn't last to long I feel like a zombie haha fingers crossed it stays away for you!


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi, I'm Pink from Australia. I'm due September 9th with baby #4 and am on team :yellow: I already have 3 girls, but have never found out the gender before, and decided not to again. I'm thinking blue this time, but will most likely be wrong! Looking forward to the countdown to September.


----------



## lola_90

Sproglett - Boo for needles indeed! Try not to stress about it, my arm feels better today :)

Does anyone find it scary seeing this is it threads? i just feel like i shouldn't be in the third tri bit! Can't get me head around the fact that there is a baby that will probably come out from my vajayjay! Oh gosh and i am the biggest wimp as well! Labour is going to suck!


----------



## mummyb1

Haha aww I am the same don't worry I get bad when I have a belly ache so I dread to think what I will be like in labour! just think though it's that one pain for how ever long then you have your baby at the end of it that's what I keep telling myself when I get scared :)


----------



## Smile181c

mummyb1 said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll be fine once I'm on ML. Its the early mornings that are killing me! Plus well, it's work and I just can't be bothered lol once it's taken out of the equation I can relax and I know my energy will come back! 4 weeks today and counting!
> 
> Same as that even though I don't have a date yet all I know is I start a 3 day week at 36 weeks I think that will help a bit with breaking up the week but we shall see, 4 weeks omg that's come around really quick I bet you can't wait!Click to expand...

Oh that sucks you don't have a date yet! 36 weeks is quite far to go to still be working :hugs:



lola_90 said:


> Sproglett - Boo for needles indeed! Try not to stress about it, my arm feels better today :)
> 
> Does anyone find it scary seeing this is it threads? i just feel like i shouldn't be in the third tri bit! Can't get me head around the fact that there is a baby that will probably come out from my vajayjay! Oh gosh and i am the biggest wimp as well! Labour is going to suck!

Haha I'm exactly the same - though at the same time I'm secretely jealous that they're getting to meet their babys :haha:



mummyb1 said:


> Haha aww I am the same don't worry I get bad when I have a belly ache so I dread to think what I will be like in labour! just think though it's that one pain for how ever long then you have your baby at the end of it that's what I keep telling myself when I get scared :)

I do this too :) Literally the only part of labour I'm scared about though is the pushing! And not even that, just the fact that a baby is gonna come out of there lol I can't imagine it stretching that far! Eek! :ignore:


----------



## Sproglett

lola_90 said:


> Sproglett - Boo for needles indeed! Try not to stress about it, my arm feels better today :)
> 
> Does anyone find it scary seeing this is it threads? i just feel like i shouldn't be in the third tri bit! Can't get me head around the fact that there is a baby that will probably come out from my vajayjay! Oh gosh and i am the biggest wimp as well! Labour is going to suck!

I'm rather random when im in pain, i usually laugh alot, roll in a ball and cry or fall asleep, none of which will be good in labour!!! :shock:



Smile181c said:


> Haha I'm exactly the same - though at the same time I'm secretely jealous that they're getting to meet their babys :haha:

I caught you saying you are secretly jealous :rofl: see not just me!!!


----------



## Miss Vintage

This is it threads put the wind up me, and also, when I say I'm due in September, people have stopped saying it's ages away and now keep saying 'not long'. Stop scaring me!


----------



## Sproglett

Miss Vintage said:


> This is it threads put the wind up me, and also, when I say I'm due in September, people have stopped saying it's ages away and now keep saying 'not long'. Stop scaring me!

awww hun, bless ya. I'm too excited still to be scared, i wonder when it'll dawn on me! lol


----------



## Miss Vintage

I veer between being really excited and then really scared - what if I never figure out what I'm doing? I so want to be a good mum. Sorry to be on a downer, I think I'm just having a hormonal day! Did someone mention ice cream?


----------



## Smile181c

I'm definitely having a scared day today :haha:


----------



## mummyb1

mummyb1 said:


> Haha aww I am the same don't worry I get bad when I have a belly ache so I dread to think what I will be like in labour! just think though it's that one pain for how ever long then you have your baby at the end of it that's what I keep telling myself when I get scared :)

I do this too :) Literally the only part of labour I'm scared about though is the pushing! And not even that, just the fact that a baby is gonna come out of there lol I can't imagine it stretching that far! Eek! :ignore:[/QUOTE]

Haha I am scared that I will be a complete tart and scream that is one thing I do not want to do I have given permission that if I scream I am to be slepped! :haha: oh god don't even get me started on that I still don't quite know how it's possible for something that small to deliver something that big lalalaaa not listening lol 



Miss Vintage said:


> I veer between being really excited and then really scared - what if I never figure out what I'm doing? I so want to be a good mum. Sorry to be on a downer, I think I'm just having a hormonal day! Did someone mention ice cream?

Aww don't worry you will be a brilliant mum no doubt about that I promise you :hugs:


----------



## Miss Vintage

Thank you. I think it's just fear of the unknown, but I really can't wait to hold my baby so I know there's a lot of love there


----------



## cassarita

I know how you feel Vintage. It use to feel like so far away. Then today I looked at my tracker and it's only about 11 weeks away I almost died. I remember when I was 11 weeks pregnant and it felt like I hadn't been pregnant for long at all!


----------



## Miss Vintage

That's just it, I feel like I spent the whole of the 1st tri being scared something would go wrong, and then the 2nd tri went so quickly, and now here I am in double figures! It sounds silly, but I feel like I haven't got my head around it yet. I think it would definitely help to start buying baby stuff (I'm a terrible procrastinator), so me and my boyfriend are going shopping tonight. At least I'll be a little more prepared!


----------



## DragonTamer

I'm eager to finally hold my baby boy so labor is just a temporary obstacle that I have to overcome to get to my goal...I've gotten through 3 labors previously so I know I can do it again :)


----------



## lola_90

I'm jealous that they get to meet their babies but then glad i still have a while to go!

So much to buy its worrying! We have a lot of clothes and we have a pushchair etc, just need to buy cot, mattress, wardrobe, bouncer, muslins, breastpump etc

Have any of you booked ante-natal classes? We've gone for the NCT ones and i've managed to get 90% discount as I'm at uni so only cost us like £17!! Bargain! It's spread out into 5 sessions and its like 20 hours in total, so hopefully I will feel more prepared afterwards!!!

:flower:


----------



## Agcam

Smile181c said:


> Needles suck :( I've got a big fat bruise on my arm where the midwife took my blood - never been bruised before from a blood test!

Needles do suck. The phlebotomist put the needle in and then jogged it by mistake so it went vertical. Ouch!
Not pleasant at all.


----------



## Agcam

Sproglett said:


> awww hun, bless ya. I'm too excited still to be scared, i wonder when it'll dawn on me! lol

I'm definitely excited as well. I can't decide whether 11 weeks is short or long, though. Sometimes I think, "Only 11 weeks" but at others it's more like, "ELEVEN weeks??!!". Hahaha. 

If I ever start feeling fearful, I'm just going to hit the :ignore: button.


----------



## DragonTamer

lola_90 said:


> I'm jealous that they get to meet their babies but then glad i still have a while to go!
> 
> So much to buy its worrying! We have a lot of clothes and we have a pushchair etc, just need to buy cot, mattress, wardrobe, bouncer, muslins, breastpump etc
> 
> Have any of you booked ante-natal classes? We've gone for the NCT ones and i've managed to get 90% discount as I'm at uni so only cost us like £17!! Bargain! It's spread out into 5 sessions and its like 20 hours in total, so hopefully I will feel more prepared afterwards!!!
> 
> :flower:

No classes here...if I'm to get help with the cost I would only qualify for breastfeeding classes, I don't qualify for pre/ante natal class discounts because I've already had babies before...even with this being OHs first baby...if we wanted to take them we would have to pay full price through the hospital :/ I personally don't HAVE to take them, although a refresher would be nice but my OH is totally new to this...I don't feel like having to explain EVERYTHING to him...lol as for stuff for our son...crib/cot, dresser, some clothes, some diapers/nappies and some class bottles for expressed milk and a few other odds and ends...but the list of needs is longer than the haves


----------



## becastar

Hi I am Becky. Been married to OH for 2 1/2 years. Due a yellow bump on the 19th September 3 days after my birthday. First baby and 28 yrs.


----------



## smawfl

Can I join please? Our first is due 22nd September and we're team yellow :yellow:

Very excited! How is everyone feeling?


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've booked onto a 'birthing class" I got a deal £19 instead of £54. It combines pregnancy yoga techniques, hypnobirthing ideas and more traditional techniques for labour. It's every Sunday morning for 6 weeks starting in early July. 

OH and I will also go to any NHS ones we're offered. Best to be prepared!


----------



## Sproglett

Morning ladies I've updated the list, just noticed a couple of comments about :ignore: button :rofl: I think that's great but I feel an :eject: button may come in useful too hehe


----------



## Shellyvet2007

Hello ladies. Im due september 21st with my 3rd baby boy. Nice to see all you other september babies on here. :-D


----------



## curiouser5

Hi ladies, I'm currently 28+5 with my second baby ( DS!!!), he is due 10th of September. I'm 25, engaged to my high school sweetheart ( been together 11 years this year!) And we have a beautiful daughter together who will turn 2 five days before LO is due :)


----------



## lola_90

Anyone else freak out when watching Eastenders last night? Can't believe she has 11 weeks to go though she looks massive!


----------



## Smile181c

It was very close to home wasn't it! My heart was in my mouth!


----------



## Baby321

Hi there, I have just joined third tri today. I have three daughters which are 11, 9 and 7 and I am due my fourth baby on 22nd September but will be having a c-section on the 7th September. Nice to know that all you ladies are here and that I am not alone x


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies :) I'm due my little princess September 23rd although to Be induced no later than 38weeks due to HBP so I'm thinking around September 10th :) 
Already have a little boy who will be 4 in this little ones due date :) 
DH is Turkish and been married 5 years :) x


----------



## lola_90

Smile181c said:


> It was very close to home wasn't it! My heart was in my mouth!

I cried so bad!!! To think that is the size of the baby in my tummy right now freaks me out!!!! Still don't think it's hit me that I am pregnant!!! :haha:

On another note am having a ridiculous hungry day!!

So far i've had

Scrambled egg on toast for breakfast with orange juice and a banana
Mid morning large chunk of yummy chocolate orange cake :cloud9:
Massive bowl of macaroni cheese for lunch
2 oranges


AND am still hungry so have just sent OH out to buy me fish and chips :blush:

Anyone else having a bad day????!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

lola_90 said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> It was very close to home wasn't it! My heart was in my mouth!
> 
> I cried so bad!!! To think that is the size of the baby in my tummy right now freaks me out!!!! Still don't think it's hit me that I am pregnant!!! :haha:
> 
> On another note am having a ridiculous hungry day!!
> 
> So far i've had
> 
> Scrambled egg on toast for breakfast with orange juice and a banana
> Mid morning large chunk of yummy chocolate orange cake :cloud9:
> Massive bowl of macaroni cheese for lunch
> 2 oranges
> 
> 
> AND am still hungry so have just sent OH out to buy me fish and chips :blush:
> 
> Anyone else having a bad day????!!!Click to expand...

Quite bad! I had a healthy start with fruit, yoghurt and granola, but then I had 3 thorntons chocolates, a HUGE jacket potato with lots of butter, mackeral and salad, and I'm going out with DF for nandos later!


----------



## lola_90

AngelofTroy said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> It was very close to home wasn't it! My heart was in my mouth!
> 
> I cried so bad!!! To think that is the size of the baby in my tummy right now freaks me out!!!! Still don't think it's hit me that I am pregnant!!! :haha:
> 
> On another note am having a ridiculous hungry day!!
> 
> So far i've had
> 
> Scrambled egg on toast for breakfast with orange juice and a banana
> Mid morning large chunk of yummy chocolate orange cake :cloud9:
> Massive bowl of macaroni cheese for lunch
> 2 oranges
> 
> 
> AND am still hungry so have just sent OH out to buy me fish and chips :blush:
> 
> Anyone else having a bad day????!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Quite bad! I had a healthy start with fruit, yoghurt and granola, but then I had 3 thorntons chocolates, a HUGE jacket potato with lots of butter, mackeral and salad, and I'm going out with DF for nandos later!Click to expand...

Oh Nando's! Get the houmous with the pitta bread! I love that! Jealous!


----------



## Smile181c

Everyday is a bad day diet wise for me haha today I've had a McDonalds breakfast (well, oatso simple porridge and a hash brown) then a burger and chips for lunch and a chippy tea! :dohh: I have had a banana though so not ALL bad :haha:


----------



## lola_90

Burger and chips sounds soo good right now! I am having a mega craving for an xl bacon double cheese burger from burger king! Might have to 'treat' me and baby to one soon!

Oh and after my dinner I am snacking! Had a big handful of nuts, another slice of cake and am having a strawberry ice lolly as we speak :blush:

Off to have a warm bath and attempt to shave my legs! Nervous I am going to get stuck in the bath and have to get a crane to remove me though!!!

Will update later!!!


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Got my 36 week growth scan date through today. cant wait to see my baby girl again! And find out if sje going to be a chunky monkey like her sister!


----------



## lola_90

Well bath was eventful!

I decided to lie on my stomach for a bit, don't know why in hindsight! And when i was turning around i managed to pull the shower curtain and the pole down into the bath, which knocked the toilet roll into the bath!

My oh rushed in, there was me sitting in the bath, looking like a whale with a shower curtain around me and a soggy toilet roll! He laughed and asked if he needed to call for a crane!

Think I will stick to swimming pools from now on!


----------



## SatansSprite

Haha Lola, that image is just funny to picture.

Anyways, hope it's ok for me to jump into here. My name is Alicia and I am 26, OH is 30. We have been together for close to 6 and a half years. We have an almost 5 year old DS who will be 5 on Sept 7, which also happens to be the due date for bump.

We found out we're on Team :blue:

Currently 29 weeks, and hoping for a VBAC after my son was an emergency c-section. He had growth issues so I am actually getting a few extra regular ultrasounds to keep an eye on this one's and make sure it's on course. Last one was at 26 weeks and baby was measuring in the 44th percentile. My last MW appointment (I am under midwife care, which unlike UK is actually quite uncommon here in Canada) was at 28 weeks and my FH was 27 weeks, so a week behind but they didn't seem concerned though. Got another ultrasound on July 3rd at 30 weeks, with my next MW appointment just a few hours after.

Sorry for the long post :oops:


----------



## Murrie

Figured I would go ahead and introduce myself since I finally moved into Third Tri. 

My name is Amy and I'm 21 and my DH is 20 (young, I know. :haha:) We've been married for 1 year and 4 months. We're on team pink and her name will be Monica Rose. I'm due on September 12th. :cloud9:


----------



## Starstryder

27 weeks today, I feel like I reached another milestone! :) Hormonal and frustrated with hubby but that seems to be par for the course lol, equal amounts of loving him and wanting to smack him in the head these days. :D

And finally tummy bug free although I have lost almost 2lbs this week and my gut feels like it has been punched and stabbed. But wee one kept doing her thing throughout which was a relief. And my boyo is feeling better so the weekend might end well.


----------



## SatansSprite

I totally understand the "reached a milestone" feeling.

I had a miscarriage at 18 weeks last year and so this time around, I got a weekly email thing set up, I don't read it but I love getting it because each time I do I realize I've made it another week and I LOVE that feeling.


----------



## smawfl

Ditto for the milestone thing. I was just saying to my cousin my next milestone will be my 28 week midwife appointment, very excited!

Also decided to have a 4D scan done, DH's friend owns a 4D scanning place so have said to come have one, quite looking forward to it now. Was a bit unsure at first though!


----------



## Fuze

Hey. Hope you don't mind me joining. I am moving over today as I'm 27 weeks today. I am 29 so is my DH. This is our first and we are on team yellow (much to everyone else's exasperation!!). 

I can't believe I'm already 27 weeks. I had a SCH in first trimester so it went really slowly as I was constantly a bag of nerves. 

Does anyone else notice how you can't wait to move away from 1st trimester as you think all your worries will go away and you can enjoy your pregnancy but actually each trimester brings new worries? Now in the 3rd trimester all I do is worry if baby has moved enough every day! Anyway hello to you all!!


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Fuze :) I think I know what it means already but what is SCH?

29 weeks today :thumbup: can't believe i'll be into the 30's next week! 3/4s down 1 quarter left!


----------



## lollypops

Hey thought id come join in, hope uz dont mind, its the home stretch :) , im 29 & this is my 2nd child, my dd is 5, looking forward to holdin ma new bubba, excited x


----------



## sparkle28

Hey, put me down for the 29th ;) I'll be joining you all in over a week!! YAY exciting times :D x


----------



## Ayannaplus1

Hey ladies I'm sooo late joining third tri I spend all my time in teen pregnancy(I'm 19) but I would love to be added to the group My name is Tatyana but i go by Ayanna I'm due with a little girl on September 4, 2012 and I am too excited!!!


----------



## Faythe

Hey, I'm Tamz and my LO is due 28th September :flower:


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Hi everyone! I am due on the 21st. :baby: I can see by the list I am joining 2 lovely gentlemen on that day. We are proudly team :pink: 

:flower:


----------



## mummyb1

lola_90 said:


> Anyone else freak out when watching Eastenders last night? Can't believe she has 11 weeks to go though she looks massive!




Smile181c said:


> It was very close to home wasn't it! My heart was in my mouth!

I know I am a bit late with these comments I apologize as I haven't been on over the weekend but I could not believe it I really thought she was ready to pop when she said she still had 11 weeks left I was gob smacked, it really did hit home though as I say now I just want her out but after seeing that I most definitely do not! on a brighter note I can't believe I am 30 weeks Wednesday :yipee:

Hello to all the new ladies :wave:


----------



## Becky1987

I'm 30 weeks today :happydance: I just cannot believe it!!! September will be here in no time for us all! X


----------



## mummyb1

Yayy for your 30 weeks :happydance: it's coming around quick girlies!


----------



## Sproglett

Fuze said:


> Hey. Hope you don't mind me joining. I am moving over today as I'm 27 weeks today. I am 29 so is my DH. This is our first and we are on team yellow (much to everyone else's exasperation!!).
> 
> I can't believe I'm already 27 weeks. I had a SCH in first trimester so it went really slowly as I was constantly a bag of nerves.
> 
> Does anyone else notice how you can't wait to move away from 1st trimester as you think all your worries will go away and you can enjoy your pregnancy but actually each trimester brings new worries? Now in the 3rd trimester all I do is worry if baby has moved enough every day! Anyway hello to you all!!

Hey Whats you're actual due date?
definately worry about movement, i have the laziest baby ever, the most i get is baby's bum in my ribs and the occasional kick 2-3 times a day!!! SCARY!!!!



Smile181c said:


> Hi Fuze :) I think I know what it means already but what is SCH?
> 
> 29 weeks today :thumbup: can't believe i'll be into the 30's next week! 3/4s down 1 quarter left!

Chloe where is the time going? x x



lollypops said:


> Hey thought id come join in, hope uz dont mind, its the home stretch :) , im 29 & this is my 2nd child, my dd is 5, looking forward to holdin ma new bubba, excited x

Hey what team are you?



sparkle28 said:


> Hey, put me down for the 29th ;) I'll be joining you all in over a week!! YAY exciting times :D x

Hey hun, did you want me to put your name on or not? How is everything going? loved your bump piks on your fbook (you and your sis) me and my sis are HUGE in comparison lol, she's due to pop in 1w4d :) x x


----------



## Fuze

SCH= sub-chorionic Haematoma. 

My actual due date is 23rd September! 

For those of you that work when are you finishing for maternity leave? I have stopped doing out of hours work now (on call nights and weekends) but still doing the day job until August 31st.


----------



## Smile181c

Ah yeah I thought so :thumbup:

I finish work in 4 weeks so I'll be 33 weeks. I'm taking 5 weeks annual leave then my maternity leave starts at 38 weeks :)


----------



## Sproglett

Fuze said:


> SCH= sub-chorionic Haematoma.
> 
> My actual due date is 23rd September!
> 
> For those of you that work when are you finishing for maternity leave? I have stopped doing out of hours work now (on call nights and weekends) but still doing the day job until August 31st.

Hey i go on annual leave on 16th August (i'll be 36w) then mat leave on 1st September (39w). But i work in a school so i'll be breaking up from work latest 23rd July, but due to the school being shut down for good this year, it might even be 6th July i finish. Confusing i know!


----------



## Starstryder

Hello ladies, gosh this thread is growing so quickly. :D

Sprite ~ I agree, every week is awesome and realising that wow we are one week closer now brings a vast sense of relief. :)

smawl ~ Ooh how awesome, I am missing out on a 4d this time round because we have to change hospitals. :( Nothing quite like it, you will absolutely love it.

Poor kiddo cried himself to sleep last night, my heart is broken and I have never been so angry at anyone in my life. I thought he was doing better but last night the dam broke. *sigh* If it was up to me we would never see the in-laws again, his trust is completely shattered in them. 

Anyhoo, I am sure you guys are getting tired of hearing about bad in-laws lol.


----------



## Smile181c

:( Your poor boy! 

I feel really lucky to have such great in-laws after all the horror stories I hear on here :nope: though, my family are totally crazy, so my OH gets to tell all the stories :haha:


----------



## smawfl

Fuze said:


> For those of you that work when are you finishing for maternity leave? I have stopped doing out of hours work now (on call nights and weekends) but still doing the day job until August 31st.

I'll be finishing on the 5th September when I'll be 37+4. I've got 12 days holiday to take so my maternity pay won't actually start until the 24th Sept!



Starstryder said:


> smawl ~ Ooh how awesome, I am missing out on a 4d this time round because we have to change hospitals. :( Nothing quite like it, you will absolutely love it.

Aww thanks! I'm really looking forward to it! :happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

just saying hello ladies, it's my first day in 3rd tri and we are having a girl due on 24th Sept :D


----------



## Sproglett

Starstryder said:


> Poor kiddo cried himself to sleep last night, my heart is broken and I have never been so angry at anyone in my life. I thought he was doing better but last night the dam broke. *sigh* If it was up to me we would never see the in-laws again, his trust is completely shattered in them.
> Anyhoo, I am sure you guys are getting tired of hearing about bad in-laws lol.

you're in-laws need a slap, i'd tell them he's been up crying over it and they need to think about him and not themselves (or get the oh to ;) )



Elhaym said:


> just saying hello ladies, it's my first day in 3rd tri and we are having a girl due on 24th Sept :D

welcome :) x x


----------



## Miss Vintage

I start mat leave on 1st September when I'll be 37+5. Decided not to add my annual leave to my mat leave, taking Fridays/Mondays off during the summer instead, I just can't face 5 day weeks anymore!


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning ladies

I am 32, married 2 years and 4 months, pregnant with my second baby. My first pregnancy was a boy named Kieran and he is 6 already and now i am pregnant with a little girl. We will be naming her Shiloh. Shiloh is due on the 21/09 bt i will probably be having another C-section, so it will probably happen 10 days before estimated due date.

Time is going way to fast now....this pregnancy is totally different to my first.


----------



## Elhaym

I'm leaving quite early - starting ML at 35 weeks, but 3 weeks holiday to take before that. So less than 5 weeks till I finish :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Elhaym said:


> I'm leaving quite early - starting ML at 35 weeks, but 3 weeks holiday to take before that. So less than 5 weeks till I finish :happydance:

LOL I'm counting down too.. 10 weeks for me though! Still :happydance:


----------



## lollypops

Ive managed to stay team yellow tho that may change as I have a growth scan 2nd july x I think its a boy :) x


----------



## smawfl

lollypops said:


> Ive managed to stay team yellow tho that may change as I have a growth scan 2nd july x I think its a boy :) x

I'm team yellow too!! Having a 4D scan in a couple of weeks so hopefully wont see anything, but we both think girl! x


----------



## Sproglett

stay team yellow ladies, be strong ;) its nice, but frustrating at the same time lol


----------



## Sunnie1984

I'm still team yellow! 

Due on the 8th of September, so can't wait to meet our LO.

x


----------



## smawfl

Yay for Team Yellow! :yellow:


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm team yellow too! I'm hoping I don't get referred for another scan, it was so hard to hold out during the last one! I'm definitely happy we've stayed yellow though.


----------



## smawfl

Just looking at people's tickers.. do we stay eggplants for about 3 weeks? I'm sure I was an eggplant last week, now egg plant again, and loves_cookies' sig is showing egg plant at 28 weeks?!


----------



## SatansSprite

Smile181c - your comment about having the crazy family and your OH getting to tell the awful in-law stories made me feel glad I'm not alone.

I feel so much like the reverse of everyone else on all kinds of threads I see because I absolutely adore my OH's family (I can't officially call them in-laws since OH and I aren't married, even if we might as well be).

His family is awesome though. In fact when we had our son it was his family who rallied together for us and managed to help us get practically everything we needed for him. And then when summer came along and we were stuck in the top floor of an apartment building that got ridiculously hot, they even bought us an air conditioner so that kiddo (and us too, but it was our son they were mostly worried about) wouldn't get overheated. Even since they've been there for advice and everything. It's them we turn to if we ever have any questions.

My family on the other hand, well if it weren't for the fact that OH's family lives about half an hour away in one of the smaller towns just outside the city and my family was actually in the city and therefore a little more convenient to ask to look after kiddo, I would never let them look after him without me around. My family does NOT listen to my wishes for him (like his schedule, what to/not to give him, etc). My own mom is the worst and if I try to bring it up to her afterwards she gets all huffy and threatens to never watch him again. She just has no common sense about things, I mean this is a woman who will give my son a good half or so can of soda (Pepsi or Coke) just shortly before going to bed. 

So like I said, I swear my complaints are the exact of most peoples, the same complaints they have for their MIL's are the ones I have about my own mom. And I managed to write another essay post. Sorry guys!


----------



## loves_cookies

smawfl said:


> Just looking at people's tickers.. do we stay eggplants for about 3 weeks? I'm sure I was an eggplant last week, now egg plant again, and loves_cookies' sig is showing egg plant at 28 weeks?!

I think it changes to squash at 29 weeks.


----------



## Miss Vintage

If you go on thebump.com there are different fruits/vegetables for every week, but apparently they haven't updated it for the tickers yet.


----------



## Starstryder

I think hubby wants to slap them as well lol, he said this morning that it is a good thing they haven't called or anything. What he wants to say to them would be the sort of things that would ruin any sort of relationship he has with them.

Wee one has a lot of hiccups today, so cute and am enjoying the fact that it hasn't happened yet at 3 am lol.


----------



## smawfl

Starstryder said:


> Wee one has a lot of hiccups today, so cute and am enjoying the fact that it hasn't happened yet at 3 am lol.

I dont think I've felt baby hiccups yet! I did feel something early on but wasnt sure!


----------



## Becky81

Hi, I am 30 and expecting my first baby on 13th September, team :pink:
Nice to meet you all
:D


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm starting maternity leave at 37+5, but like Sproglett I work in a school so I have 6 weeks off from 30 weeks-36 weeks! I have a second job supporting a boy with cerebral palsy so I'll still be working 14 or so hours a week but it'll certainly be a welcome break from full time work!


----------



## Sproglett

i've not had any hiccups at all, and i barely get kicked, i quite literally am carrying the worlds laziest baby, i get baby's ass in my ribs all the time, but not many kicks at all.
As for your in-laws i'm sorry they are un-approachable, mine are usually great, although the other day they upset me, my dh and i were both out at work, my dh got a call to say they'd dropped some stuff at ours and had let themselves into our house (without asking first to do this). I've told my dh that he needs to nip it in the bud quickly as if it starts to happen more or if nothing is mentioned then it could escalate to other problems. I know it might sound daft, but at the same time imagine if we'd had a random rampant session on the stairs and my underwear was hanging from the light (ridiculous scenario as this would not happen) but you get my point. I don&#8217;t want people mooching around my house when im not there and I shouldn&#8217;t have to make sure that I remember to file a bill away on the off chance someone turns up!
It&#8217;s usually my mother that&#8217;s the problem; she has an obsession with being in our face. i just cant tolerate her and my dh tries so hard but gets wound up that every time we see her, I end up upset. It stems from her betraying me 6 years ago and now I can&#8217;t trust her plus she sais things that are really insensitive. I can&#8217;t even take it when she tries to touch my bump. (I actually nearly broke her hand for her).
She tries to get involved, she puts herself in the middle of your business and she seems to think that its her life.... e.g.
She slept with my ex (while I was with him) at my 19th birthday party, which was a house party so ALL my friends saw them go off upstairs together.
I had a mmc with my first baby she-

Walked out a room in tears because she would never get to meet HER grandchild, (ignorant of the fact it was mine and my dh&#8217;s first baby)
brought a puppy, I then had to go to her house everyday to look after said puppy, she then told her colleagues at work (who to my knowledge knew nothing about the pregnancy) that she&#8217;d brought the dog to cheer me up because of the mc, followed by telling me not to have too many mc, as she cant afford any more dogs.
She even told me off the other day as I was holding a piece of paper in front of my bump and I was &#8220;covering her grandchild&#8221;
Oh and this same woman has the audacity to moan that her colleague was booking off the 8th june to spend the day with her hubby as it was her hubby&#8217;s bday (she moaned as it was only her colleagues hubbys birthday not her colleagues). As it was preventing her from booking the day off as it was my birthday. I&#8217;d actually told her I wouldn&#8217;t see her during the day off my birthday (my hubby arranged a meal on the night where we would see her) I actually asked my mom not to book it off! She&#8217;s now talking about booking time off when my baby (sorry HER GRANDCHILD) is due so she can see him/her&#8230;. Urm no! I do not think so, told my dh if she turns up he&#8217;s to answer the door and tell her I&#8217;m asleep and he&#8217;s only just got baby off too. I don&#8217;t mind her seeing her grandchild but she is not spending the whole first 2 weeks of their life at my house! There are other people that will want to see baby, such as me, my dh, my dad and step mom, my sister, my dh parents and sister our friends
Etc so I totally have the psycho family!
Sorry RANT OVER! X x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sproglett said:


> i've not had any hiccups at all, and i barely get kicked, i quite literally am carrying the worlds laziest baby, i get baby's ass in my ribs all the time, but not many kicks at all.
> As for your in-laws i'm sorry they are un-approachable, mine are usually great, although the other day they upset me, my dh and i were both out at work, my dh got a call to say they'd dropped some stuff at ours and had let themselves into our house (without asking first to do this). I've told my dh that he needs to nip it in the bud quickly as if it starts to happen more or if nothing is mentioned then it could escalate to other problems. I know it might sound daft, but at the same time imagine if we'd had a random rampant session on the stairs and my underwear was hanging from the light (ridiculous scenario as this would not happen) but you get my point. I dont want people mooching around my house when im not there and I shouldnt have to make sure that I remember to file a bill away on the off chance someone turns up!
> Its usually my mother thats the problem; she has an obsession with being in our face. i just cant tolerate her and my dh tries so hard but gets wound up that every time we see her, I end up upset. It stems from her betraying me 6 years ago and now I cant trust her plus she sais things that are really insensitive. I cant even take it when she tries to touch my bump. (I actually nearly broke her hand for her).
> She tries to get involved, she puts herself in the middle of your business and she seems to think that its her life.... e.g.
> She slept with my ex (while I was with him) at my 19th birthday party, which was a house party so ALL my friends saw them go off upstairs together.
> I had a mmc with my first baby she-
> 
> Walked out a room in tears because she would never get to meet HER grandchild, (ignorant of the fact it was mine and my dhs first baby)
> brought a puppy, I then had to go to her house everyday to look after said puppy, she then told her colleagues at work (who to my knowledge knew nothing about the pregnancy) that shed brought the dog to cheer me up because of the mc, followed by telling me not to have too many mc, as she cant afford any more dogs.
> She even told me off the other day as I was holding a piece of paper in front of my bump and I was covering her grandchild
> Oh and this same woman has the audacity to moan that her colleague was booking off the 8th june to spend the day with her hubby as it was her hubbys bday (she moaned as it was only her colleagues hubbys birthday not her colleagues). As it was preventing her from booking the day off as it was my birthday. Id actually told her I wouldnt see her during the day off my birthday (my hubby arranged a meal on the night where we would see her) I actually asked my mom not to book it off! Shes now talking about booking time off when my baby (sorry HER GRANDCHILD) is due so she can see him/her. Urm no! I do not think so, told my dh if she turns up hes to answer the door and tell her Im asleep and hes only just got baby off too. I dont mind her seeing her grandchild but she is not spending the whole first 2 weeks of their life at my house! There are other people that will want to see baby, such as me, my dh, my dad and step mom, my sister, my dh parents and sister our friends
> Etc so I totally have the psycho family!
> Sorry RANT OVER! X x

Your mum SLEPT WITH your boyfriend? God, how do you get past something like that?!


----------



## Sproglett

AngelofTroy said:


> Your mum SLEPT WITH your boyfriend? God, how do you get past something like that?!

I don't think i have, i think thats the main problem. but thats how i met my dh.

My ex was m dh's housemate and boss at the time. it was my 19th birthday and my ex came to my party with his house mates, after my ex disappeared upstairs with her, his housemate (now my dh) was talking to me, the next day he came to see me and the following day asked me out, i then stopped at his house and never left, 6yrs later here we are. (it took 3yrs to get the ex out of the house though)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sproglett said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Your mum SLEPT WITH your boyfriend? God, how do you get past something like that?!
> 
> I don't think i have, i think thats the main problem. but thats how i met my dh.
> 
> My ex was m dh's housemate and boss at the time. it was my 19th birthday and my ex came to my party with his house mates, after my ex disappeared upstairs with her, his housemate (now my dh) was talking to me, the next day he came to see me and the following day asked me out, i then stopped at his house and never left, 6yrs later here we are. (it took 3yrs to get the ex out of the house though)Click to expand...

Ah so in a way she led you to your true love :)


----------



## Sproglett

AngelofTroy said:


> Ah so in a way she led you to your true love :)

see my dilema lol


----------



## lola_90

She slept with your boyfriend! WOW! 


I AM FINALLY A SQUASH :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so glad I'm not the only one with a crazy mum lol she refers to the baby all the time as HER Max and I'm just like err no, he's MY baby! :dohh: She keeps going on about her taking him round to her friends house to show him off and I'll have to say no as all her friends do is sit in their kitchen, smoking and gossiping and I don't want my baby anywhere near it!

Hands are constantly on the bump, which I don't usually mind but if anyone else tries to get a look in, their hands are slapped away or she physically moves ME so I can't be touched by anyone else! Also, I completely hate my stepdad cause of how bad he treats my mum, but she stays with him for god knows what reason and she thinks I'm gonna let him take Max fishing? She was like 'he can't wait to take him off for fishing trips' :saywhat: OH was like if anyone is taking my son fishing it's me and he won't be going anywhere with stepdad (but not to my mums face. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it :haha:)

Plus, they've done nothing for the baby so far. Matt's mum has been so amazing and if anything she's been too generous. Nearly everything we have so far for him has come from her :thumbup:

Oops! Sorry for the rant :dohh:


----------



## Sproglett

Smile181c said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one with a crazy mum lol she refers to the baby all the time as HER Max and I'm just like err no, he's MY baby! :dohh: She keeps going on about her taking him round to her friends house to show him off and I'll have to say no as all her friends do is sit in their kitchen, smoking and gossiping and I don't want my baby anywhere near it!
> 
> Hands are constantly on the bump, which I don't usually mind but if anyone else tries to get a look in, their hands are slapped away or she physically moves ME so I can't be touched by anyone else! Also, I completely hate my stepdad cause of how bad he treats my mum, but she stays with him for god knows what reason and she thinks I'm gonna let him take Max fishing? She was like 'he can't wait to take him off for fishing trips' :saywhat: OH was like if anyone is taking my son fishing it's me and he won't be going anywhere with stepdad (but not to my mums face. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it :haha:)
> 
> Plus, they've done nothing for the baby so far. Matt's mum has been so amazing and if anything she's been too generous. Nearly everything we have so far for him has come from her :thumbup:
> 
> Oops! Sorry for the rant :dohh:

sorry Chloe but i think i won with the rants ;) I'm glads its not just me tbh. grr my moms annoiying!


----------



## Smile181c

damn!:haha: 

I don't understand what is wrong with some people lol x


----------



## Sproglett

lola_90 said:


> She slept with your boyfriend! WOW!
> 
> 
> I AM FINALLY A SQUASH :happydance:

yup! i know lol.



Smile181c said:


> damn!:haha:
> 
> I don't understand what is wrong with some people lol x

me either!


----------



## Rachel89

Hi everyone =) I'm my first baby (team blue!) on September 23rd. It's nice to meet everyone xx


----------



## Sproglett

Rachel89 said:


> Hi everyone =) I'm my first baby (team blue!) on September 23rd. It's nice to meet everyone xx

hi and welcome, sorry about the rant over the last few posts :) x x


----------



## mummyb1

Oh I love the OH's parents rant I could go on forever with mine, they didn't speak to me and OH for weeks when they found out I was pregnant even though a few weeks before that his mum was commenting on how we would make beautiful babies and if we had thought about having kids? His mum said they were not ready to be grandparents yet, right okay so shall we just hang on until you give us the go ahead? his dad even said he wished I wasn't pregnant he also said that he doesn't want Laila calling him grandad which I think is pathetic tbh the first 7 weeks of this pregnanct I spent every single night crying my eyes out because of them and only now are they finally accepting it sort of anyway.

They didn't agree that we put our wedding plans on hold until after the baby they suggested that we have a quick wedding before she's born and because that wasn't what we wanted they was really funny with us, they also couldn't understand why I didn't want to get married quickly and move 2 and a half hours away when I have a severely disabled mum at home who has now recently been diognoised dementia and I didn't want to chance her not knowing her own grandaughter with the rate that she is deteriorating also the fact that me and my dad are really close my dad is more like a mum to me as of what happened to my mum I kind of hold him together at times and moving far away from him would really kill him, OH is fine with that just his parents for some reason.

The latest one is OH's mum telling me everything that I should be doing and what I shouldn't all the classes that I need things to ask my midwife ect I just know that she will be one of these "oh your not holding her right" I am not looking forward to that and I won't stand for it either.

Sorry for the long rant just had to air that one lol


----------



## Smile181c

Oh god they sound like a handful! My mum 'banned' me and OH from having children until she was 40 (she was a teen mum which is why she's so young lol) but was pretty accepting when I told her I was pregnant when she was 38 lol 

I've had loads of unwanted advice too. My most annoying one is that I shouldn't breastfeed :wacko: because (and I quote) 'you have a short fuse anyway so I don't think you'll have the patience for it' << I get annoyed with people like you easily, how can you compare that to feeding my child?? She also said I'll be chained to the baby/house and that I need to put him in a strict routine from day 1. I told her how bf babies are generally fed on demand and she just kept saying 'oooh put him on the bottle love, get him on the bottle' :grr: When I first told her I was planning on breastfeeding she said 'why would you want to do that?' :dohh:

EDIT: Hope this doesn't cause any offence to anyone planning to FF - I have nothing against it, each to their own!


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone :wave:, loving all the chat and I can relate to so many things you are saying!!

Im Cloey (33) and OH is Ben (33) and this will be our first baby after trying for 2 years and a MC last year. We are team :yellow: and due *3rd September*!

I dont think ill ever moan about my in-laws again now, i thought mine were bad for wanting to come over from France for a week and stay when our baby is born!! Still not happy about it though!! :grr:

Im loving being pregnant and have been lucky so far with only some lower back pain and achey ribs recently!! I too feel like my bump cant stretch any further!!

:saywhat: So have you all done your nurserys and bought all your bits and peices yet?? Im getting there, here is a section of my nursery ....

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Nursery.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Name buddy :haha: My nickname from my family is clobo!

Your nursery looks ace :thumbup: I'm moving house next week so will get cracking on the nursey asap!


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> Oh god they sound like a handful! My mum 'banned' me and OH from having children until she was 40 (she was a teen mum which is why she's so young lol) but was pretty accepting when I told her I was pregnant when she was 38 lol
> 
> I've had loads of unwanted advice too. My most annoying one is that I shouldn't breastfeed :wacko: because (and I quote) 'you have a short fuse anyway so I don't think you'll have the patience for it' << I get annoyed with people like you easily, how can you compare that to feeding my child?? She also said I'll be chained to the baby/house and that I need to put him in a strict routine from day 1. I told her how bf babies are generally fed on demand and she just kept saying 'oooh put him on the bottle love, get him on the bottle' :grr: When I first told her I was planning on breastfeeding she said 'why would you want to do that?' :dohh:
> 
> EDIT: Hope this doesn't cause any offence to anyone planning to FF - I have nothing against it, each to their own!


They really are and the hardest part is that we used to get on so well before now it's like his dad can't even look me in the eye and his mum is ashamed. Haha aww bless your mum omg really your mums going to be a yummy nanny :haha: OH's parents are in thier 50's which I personally think is a great age to become grandparents but obviosuly they think differently.

OMG seriously how can anyone say that? I do wonder what is wrong with these people :wacko: most people are so the other way saying that breast is best and you should do that from day 1 ect ect not the other way around, you would think that she would be supporting you in your choices not telling you to do different I wish sometimes I could had a mute button for people haha

Hi Clobo and welcome :D
your nursery looks lovely I will have to upload some pics of mine soon 
your due on the 3rd 2 days before me!!


----------



## smawfl

Clobo said:


> Hi everyone :wave:, loving all the chat and I can relate to so many things you are saying!!
> 
> Im Cloey (33) and OH is Ben (33) and this will be our first baby after trying for 2 years and a MC last year. We are team :yellow: and due *3rd September*!
> 
> I dont think ill ever moan about my in-laws again now, i thought mine were bad for wanting to come over from France for a week and stay when our baby is born!! Still not happy about it though!! :grr:
> 
> Im loving being pregnant and have been lucky so far with only some lower back pain and achey ribs recently!! I too feel like my bump cant stretch any further!!
> 
> :saywhat: So have you all done your nurserys and bought all your bits and peices yet?? Im getting there, here is a section of my nursery ....
> 
> xxx

Ah your nursery is lovely!

Is your cot a cot or cot bed if you dont mind me asking? where is it from?

I'm really struggling to find white cots!


----------



## Miss Vintage

I don't have a nursery, in fact baby doesn't even have a room as we live in a tiny one bed flat and won't be moving until next year when our contract is up. Our bedroom isn't even big enough for a moses basket, so it looks like baby will sleep in the living room and I'll sleep in there with him as I don't want him sleeping on his own. We bought a load of baby stuff at the weekend and now you can barely walk down our hallway without injury because of all the stuff piled up there. It's not ideal, but we'll manage, and I'm looking forward to decorating his room in the future.


----------



## Clobo

Hi :flower:

Thanks girls! Yup im called Clo or Clobo most of the time!!

I got the tree idea for the nursery from the B&Q advert but got the stickers from a company on Etsy from the USA, was so exciting when we put it up!!

Its a cot-bed and its a Mamas and Papas Coastline one but I got it from the Boots website, it was about £260 but with your Boots welcome pack you should get a voucher for £50 off if you spend over £250 on nursery furniture and also 10 points per £1 on your Advantage card which was another £25 worth!! Bargain!! Its lovely too, really good quality ... just looked and they are £208 now anyway!!

Just looking forward to getting my pram now, I Candy Peach in Sweetpea, need to pick it up from the shop, apparently they are like golddust at the moment so im worried someone will nab it from under me!!!

Ooh id love to see your nurseries!!

xxx

https://www.boots.com/en/Mamas-Papas-Coastline-cot-bed-White_1035797/


----------



## Miss Vintage

smawfl said:


> Clobo said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :wave:, loving all the chat and I can relate to so many things you are saying!!
> 
> Im Cloey (33) and OH is Ben (33) and this will be our first baby after trying for 2 years and a MC last year. We are team :yellow: and due *3rd September*!
> 
> I dont think ill ever moan about my in-laws again now, i thought mine were bad for wanting to come over from France for a week and stay when our baby is born!! Still not happy about it though!! :grr:
> 
> Im loving being pregnant and have been lucky so far with only some lower back pain and achey ribs recently!! I too feel like my bump cant stretch any further!!
> 
> :saywhat: So have you all done your nurserys and bought all your bits and peices yet?? Im getting there, here is a section of my nursery ....
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ah your nursery is lovely!
> 
> Is your cot a cot or cot bed if you dont mind me asking? where is it from?
> 
> I'm really struggling to find white cots!Click to expand...

I think Ikea do white cots?


----------



## smawfl

thanks hun!

I'll have a look in IKEA, but I think they all have round bars? I would prefer the flat bars really


----------



## Smile181c

mummyb1 said:


> They really are and the hardest part is that we used to get on so well before now it's like his dad can't even look me in the eye and his mum is ashamed. Haha aww bless your mum omg really your mums going to be a yummy nanny :haha: OH's parents are in thier 50's which I personally think is a great age to become grandparents but obviosuly they think differently.
> 
> OMG seriously how can anyone say that? I do wonder what is wrong with these people :wacko: most people are so the other way saying that breast is best and you should do that from day 1 ect ect not the other way around, you would think that she would be supporting you in your choices not telling you to do different I wish sometimes I could had a mute button for people haha
> 
> Hi Clobo and welcome :D
> your nursery looks lovely I will have to upload some pics of mine soon
> your due on the 3rd 2 days before me!!

Haha her excuse is just 'well you, your brother and sister were all bottle fed and you turned out fine' :dohh: she'll support what I choose but just knowing that she has no faith in my ability to 'stick it out' so to speak riles me!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've not seen our cotbed, so don't even know what colour it is! SIL-to-be is giving us her daughter's old one as she's got a 'big girl bed' now! 

Most of our nursery is organised though, just need to wash and put away everything, put up the cot bed and the wall stickers.


----------



## Elhaym

I'm another with no nursery - hoping to move in a few months so if we don't find anywhere baby will be in our room, though I want to keep her with us for 6 months anyway. Currently decluttering as we have 7 years worth of accumulated crap :haha: I do half hour to an hour each night so it's not too overwhelming - filled 2 bin bags today already! So far I just have a moses basket and a few clothes, I am so unprepared :dohh:


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Haha her excuse is just 'well you, your brother and sister were all bottle fed and you turned out fine' :dohh: she'll support what I choose but just knowing that she has no faith in my ability to 'stick it out' so to speak riles me!
> 
> Haha my nan said that to me about my dad I just didn't know what to say she really got me there as I couldn't say anything back lol I know what you mean though it's nice for people to have faith in what your doing but I suppose it gives us more to prove them wrong :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Vintage

smawfl said:


> thanks hun!
> 
> I'll have a look in IKEA, but I think they all have round bars? I would prefer the flat bars really

Yes, I think you're right. I've also seen a white cot in the window of Zara Home, but only as I went by on the bus, so I'm not sure which bars it has.


----------



## Starstryder

Ah ladies, virtual hugs for everyone! :) I think it is the generational thing lol...

Also no nursery here yet, we moved in a month ago but I just haven't had the energy to sort it out yet. One of these days lol. Love the tree! It looks amazing.


----------



## Sproglett

I'm all done on the nursery front (see my link in my signature) got all my bits, other than the isofix base for my car seat, and teething and weaning bits, my dh calls me "monica" because i'm mega organised with everything, for any of you that watch friends you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Clobo

:rofl: my friends call me Monica too!! Glad I am not alone!!

Im just too organised really, just started writing a list things to go in my hospital bag and think a giant suitcase will be needed!!

Aw dont worry you two on the no nursery, if circumstances dont allow for one right now then thats fine, i agree they are in with us for a few months anyway!!! You'll have them all sorted by the time baby has any idea whats around them anyway! :baby:

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

I really need to start making a list soon - luckily I have quite a lot of time off work before my EDD so should have chance to sort it then. Will stop me getting bored on maternity leave! Will be having fun shopping online during August I think :)

One thing I won't be short of is clothes - my sister has loads of clothes to give me from her little girl, sizes up to 12-18 months, some still have the tags on! She loves buying clothes and used to go a bit mad in Next... :haha:


----------



## Jessy16

Hello! :wave: I'm Jessy, I'm 16 and I'm due on September 22nd with a little girl who'll be called Cora


----------



## Rachel89

Sproglett said:


> Rachel89 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone =) I'm my first baby (team blue!) on September 23rd. It's nice to meet everyone xx
> 
> hi and welcome, sorry about the rant over the last few posts :) x xClick to expand...


Thank you!! Sorry for the typo :wacko: Don't worry about the "rant" I'm dealing with crazy folks too I really understand:flower:


----------



## lola_90

Jealous of all these lovely looking nurseries!

I am moving in 2 weeks, so once that's done i need to get cracking. Still debating over what theme to go I really like these two but haven't decided yet.

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...playA_4294963774_10751_-1_14552_135374_10001_ 

OR

https://www.next.co.uk/homeware/nursery-collections/7

Anyone else mega clumsy at the moment? I nearly fell over in the kitchen from bending over and picking up a tea towel! And then cut my hand opening a can of tuna :dohh:


----------



## kasey c

Can't wait to get started on the nursery although my 3 year old son will be sharing with his new little brother - hope that will work out ok. Its a massive room so will be big enough for both of them. We got the keys for our new apartment on Friday, yesterday was trying to visualize where all the furniture etc was going to go, everything arrives next Monday :) Don't worry for the rants - I sometimes struggle to get on with MIL - when we lived in the UK she expected DH to call every night, even though DH didn't get home until 7:45 so we had limited evening together as a family anyway and then we had to see her every other weekend. I have to say that is definitely one advantage of moving abroad we have more time as a family to do our own thing :)


----------



## mummyb1

Lola I am clumsy to I am always falling over things sometimes I even fall over myself I don't know how that's possible but there we go lol as for your nursery I love them both! sorry I am seriously no help with these things :dohh:

I am sitting here packing my hospital bag haha I haven't gone mad it's only because I am house sitting for a friend in a couple weeks for 3 and a half weeks so I thought it was best just to have it ready in the boot just incase, you watch now she will be mega late!


----------



## Clobo

What are you putting in your hospital bag?? I wrote my list this afternoon and it seems im going to need a suitcase!!!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## mummyb1

Clobo said:


> What are you putting in your hospital bag?? I wrote my list this afternoon and it seems im going to need a suitcase!!!! :rofl:
> 
> xxx

It's so funny you should say that because I actually have got a small suitcase!!!!! :haha: I had a small bag but just couldn't fit everything in there I think I really have everything but the kitchen sink I have a list I will post it on here if you like lol xx


----------



## Elhaym

I might start getting a list together for the hospital bag. I've got one of those pull-along small suitcases on wheels, sounds like I might need it :haha: I'm one of those people who'd rather take too much stuff in case I need it, I hate going somewhere and thinking 'Crap, I wish I'd brought that!'

I'd like to see your list mummyb1! x


----------



## seaweed eater

Ha I never considered not taking a suitcase on wheels! :haha: Why not? I'm sure they see them every day, and they'll be easier to carry around!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've started a hospital bag list already! My mum bought me a lovely holdall type bag for my birthday, do you think it'll be big enough?


----------



## lola_90

Ooh hospital bag! Aren't you organised! I feel so unorganised at the moment! Even though I wrote like a million lists when I was like 6 weeks! I blame this house move! Once that is done I can become super organised again!

For my hospital bag I plan on taking

4 nighties
3 pairs of pj bottoms
some baggy tops
tracksuit bottoms
probs leggings and a top to come home in, nothing special

like 10 pairs of pants!
maternity pads
flip flops
3 nursing/maternity bras
breast pads

nipple cream
arnica
tea tree water
plastic bowl or jug for water to help with weeing after
shampoo
conditioner
shower gel
toothbrush
toothpaste
hairbrush
hair grips and bobbles
hair band
lip balm
make up nothing special just mascara, foundation, face cream
make up wipes
face wash
body moistruiser
hair straightners? my hair is mega girly and i imagine with a sweat on it won't look good! I don't straighten my whole head usually it's just the front bits.

Lots of snacks, squash, magazines, phone chargers, camera, loose change for machines, change of clothes for oh

And baby

3-4 sleepsuits in newborn/first size
3-4 vests
scratch mits
hats
cardigan or pramsuit
2 blankets
muslins
pack of nappies
cotton wool pads

Feel like I am missing something, silly pregnancy brain!


----------



## mummyb1

Elhaym said:


> I might start getting a list together for the hospital bag. I've got one of those pull-along small suitcases on wheels, sounds like I might need it :haha: I'm one of those people who'd rather take too much stuff in case I need it, I hate going somewhere and thinking 'Crap, I wish I'd brought that!'
> 
> I'd like to see your list mummyb1! x

Oh yes that's exactly what I have a little case on wheels haha yeah I am the same as that I have packed some things I probably won't use but at least I will have it just incase as you say otherwise it's the oh god did I really forgot that senario.

Yeah sure I will write it up now, I will apologise now though how long it is now haha x



seaweed eater said:


> Ha I never considered not taking a suitcase on wheels! :haha: Why not? I'm sure they see them every day, and they'll be easier to carry around!

Well I was wathing one born every minute and someone on there had one and I thought that's a good idea as I just couldn't fit everything in my carry case, yeah that's right saves us carrying it about if it's heavy ect 



AngelofTroy said:


> I've started a hospital bag list already! My mum bought me a lovely holdall type bag for my birthday, do you think it'll be big enough?

I'm sure your hodall will be big enough I had a small carry case sort of weekend bag but a smallish one and I have packed way to much stuff anyway that's why I can't fit all my stuff in I'm sure yours will be fine :)


----------



## lola_90

Oh and I am definitely taking a suitcase! and have a cute holdall for babies stuff :flower:

Would rather have too much stuff than too little, would dread to give me oh a list to bring in, he would come back with all sorts!

Don't know how I will do it though as clothes that are fit are limited so might have to buy some cheap nighties!


----------



## mummyb1

lola_90 said:


> Ooh hospital bag! Aren't you organised! I feel so unorganised at the moment! Even though I wrote like a million lists when I was like 6 weeks! I blame this house move! Once that is done I can become super organised again!
> 
> For my hospital bag I plan on taking
> 
> 4 nighties
> 3 pairs of pj bottoms
> some baggy tops
> tracksuit bottoms
> probs leggings and a top to come home in, nothing special
> 
> like 10 pairs of pants!
> maternity pads
> flip flops
> 3 nursing/maternity bras
> breast pads
> 
> nipple cream
> arnica
> tea tree water
> plastic bowl or jug for water to help with weeing after
> shampoo
> conditioner
> shower gel
> toothbrush
> toothpaste
> hairbrush
> hair grips and bobbles
> hair band
> lip balm
> make up nothing special just mascara, foundation, face cream
> make up wipes
> face wash
> body moistruiser
> hair straightners? my hair is mega girly and i imagine with a sweat on it won't look good! I don't straighten my whole head usually it's just the front bits.
> 
> Lots of snacks, squash, magazines, phone chargers, camera, loose change for machines, change of clothes for oh
> 
> And baby
> 
> 3-4 sleepsuits in newborn/first size
> 3-4 vests
> scratch mits
> hats
> cardigan or pramsuit
> 2 blankets
> muslins
> pack of nappies
> cotton wool pads
> 
> Feel like I am missing something, silly pregnancy brain!

That sounds like everything to me your organised to! I am going to wirte my list now as I write it I will probably think of thousands of other things I need haha


----------



## lola_90

I write lists, won't actually pack it for ages though!!!

My organisations skills can be misleading!


----------



## lola_90

I forgot deodrant!!! Don't want to be stinking after all i will be getting my sweat on!

And wills probs take my maternity pillow or my own pillow and my blanket! Can't sleep without it :blush:

not a dressing gown but something like this 

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca..._-Mothercare%20Grey%20Marl%20Maternity%20Robe

plastic bags for dirty clothes

car seat

not taking any bottles or anything as planning on breastfeeding

And dark towels!!!!


----------



## kasey c

lola_90 said:


> Ooh hospital bag! Aren't you organised! I feel so unorganised at the moment! Even though I wrote like a million lists when I was like 6 weeks! I blame this house move! Once that is done I can become super organised again!
> 
> For my hospital bag I plan on taking
> 
> 4 nighties
> 3 pairs of pj bottoms
> some baggy tops
> tracksuit bottoms
> probs leggings and a top to come home in, nothing special
> 
> like 10 pairs of pants!
> maternity pads
> flip flops
> 3 nursing/maternity bras
> breast pads
> 
> nipple cream
> arnica
> tea tree water
> plastic bowl or jug for water to help with weeing after
> shampoo
> conditioner
> shower gel
> toothbrush
> toothpaste
> hairbrush
> hair grips and bobbles
> hair band
> lip balm
> make up nothing special just mascara, foundation, face cream
> make up wipes
> face wash
> body moistruiser
> hair straightners? my hair is mega girly and i imagine with a sweat on it won't look good! I don't straighten my whole head usually it's just the front bits.
> 
> Lots of snacks, squash, magazines, phone chargers, camera, loose change for machines, change of clothes for oh
> 
> And baby
> 
> 3-4 sleepsuits in newborn/first size
> 3-4 vests
> scratch mits
> hats
> cardigan or pramsuit
> 2 blankets
> muslins
> pack of nappies
> cotton wool pads
> 
> Feel like I am missing something, silly pregnancy brain!

Good list- my only other suggestions for your list are dressing gown, bottles of frozen water (they melt slowly so you can't drink too much at a time but really refreshing) a flannel (OH can bathe your head with a cool flannel), energy tablets as you might not be able to eat when you are in active labour (I puked everytime I ate something) and I will also be taking my breast feeding pillow but that's down to own personal preference! X


----------



## mummyb1

Right so here is my list - 

General -
Maternity notes
Change for car park & drinks ect
Mobile phone & charger
Camera & charger
Hair bands & clips
Snacks & drinks
Car seat

Labour- 
Birth plan
Dressing gown
Slippers & socks
Nightie
Flannel 
Water

After Birth-
Tracksuit/something comfy to wear
Shoes & socks
Disposable maternity knickers
Big knickers
Breast pads
Nipple cream
Maternity pads - thousands :haha:
Shampoo (all travel size)
Conditioner 
Shower gel
Deodorant
Toothbrush & toothpaste 
Arnica gel
Lip balm
Hand cream
Face wipes
Flannel
Tissues
Plastic jug
Nursing bra
Nursing top
Make up 
Hair dryer ect

For Laila-
3 x Vests
3 x Sleep suits
3 x Hats
Coming home outfit
Cardigan
Jacket
Blanket
Dummies
Muslins
Pack of nappies
Baby wipes
Cotton wall balls
Nappy cream
Moisturizer
Scratch mittens 
Ready made bottles (incase she doesn't latch hospital doesn't provide any formula milk)
3 x bottles

For Daddy-
Mobile phone & charger
Change of clothes
Underware
Mags/Ipod
Snacks & drinks
Jacket 
Change for food drink ect

Please if anyone thinks that I have forgotten anything please do let me know :D


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks for the lists lola and mummyb, really handy! :thumbup:

Still can't believe we're at the stage where we have to start thinking about these things :wacko: went to look at the birth centre at the weekend and it was lovely, am definitely booking in there if I stay low risk.... but it is dawning on me that quite soon I have to push this baby out somehow and I have no idea what it's going to be like! x


----------



## mummyb1

That's okay I'm glad that I could share my list haha Lola that's a good idea about the dark towels I only have dark flannes packed so I will have to get some towels now :)
Oh Elhaym I know what you mean I am starting to get worried about that to I can't wait to experience it in a werid way and I also can't wait for it to be over and to have my little girl x


----------



## Sproglett

Wow haven't started my hospital bag yet, it's the only thing I haven't done, I'm gonna try to do it just before my 35w scan lol


----------



## Agcam

Wow! I'm seriously impressed. You ladies are all so organised. I still have a ton of stuff to do to prepare for baby, and haven't even started thinking about my hospital bag.


----------



## lollypops

Jessy16 said:


> Hello! :wave: I'm Jessy, I'm 16 and I'm due on September 22nd with a little girl who'll be called Cora

Hey, welcome :) im also due the same day as you x


----------



## Starstryder

Wowee I so need to get on board with packing...I went into labour at 34.6 weeks and only had half a bag. :nope: I have no indication this one will be early but don't want to get caught with a partial bag again.

Ack, still need to get so many things though. I don't have a decent dressing gown and would ideally like a pair of new pj's for the hospital. Although at this point I haven't even seen the darn hospital I will be at yet so it is adding to the panic a wee bit.

Will definitely be taking a small rolly suitcase lol, it just makes sense...who wants to carry when you can wheel. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh thanks for the lists :) I have my own but I had forgotten a few bits! Xx


----------



## mummyb1

Starstryder said:


> Wowee I so need to get on board with packing...I went into labour at 34.6 weeks and only had half a bag. :nope: I have no indication this one will be early but don't want to get caught with a partial bag again.
> 
> Ack, still need to get so many things though. I don't have a decent dressing gown and would ideally like a pair of new pj's for the hospital. Although at this point I haven't even seen the darn hospital I will be at yet so it is adding to the panic a wee bit.
> 
> Will definitely be taking a small rolly suitcase lol, it just makes sense...who wants to carry when you can wheel. :haha:

Oh god yeah I can imagin baby wanted to surprise you early lol that's why I have got mine ready now just incase and as I am house sitting for a friend soon I didn't want to get caught out as my house is half an hour drive from hers on a good day didn't want to be panic packing whilst in labour haha

Don't worry I am sure you will get your new pj's and dressing gown before :) and don't worry about not seeing the hospital yet I haven't seen mine all I have is a route to get there but I have never been passed it before as it's not my usual hospital so I know there will be panic on the day maybe I should drive passed soon

Haha yes with the wheely suitcases :D



Smile181c said:


> Ooh thanks for the lists :) I have my own but I had forgotten a few bits! Xx

No problem chick :) I always like to look at other peoples incase I have forgotten something or they have any handy bits I didn't think of xx


----------



## Smile181c

Oh a thing I don't remember seeing (and I'm too lazy to go back a page on my phone lol) did you put lip balm down? X


----------



## mummyb1

Haha lazy girl you :haha: oh you've made me wonder now I'm not sure if I did I think I put it on my list but I don't think I have actually packed one :dohh: x


----------



## Sproglett

lol, my sis only packed her bag at 36w, (she had her last one at 37w+2) and here's us guys packing already. go us and our organised selves lol


----------



## mummyb1

I know tell me about it lol if I wasn't house/dog sitting I probably wouldn't have done it until around 34/36 weeks or something but this has made me get all organised I should house sit more often haha


----------



## Smile181c

I have to be organised or I get freaked out :haha: like with Max's nursery. I need it done before he's here even though he won't be sleeping in there for months lol if it's not done I just won't feel ready!


----------



## Sproglett

Smile181c said:


> I have to be organised or I get freaked out :haha: like with Max's nursery. I need it done before he's here even though he won't be sleeping in there for months lol if it's not done I just won't feel ready!

i know that feeling, I was in a total panic that mine wasn't done by 24w, even though i've got a crib that will be in my room lol. then i told my dh it needed to be done by the time I was 27w... and other than the door being planed, it was done at 26w+6 lol


----------



## mummyb1

:haha: Oh that made me giggle! Isn't it crazy how organised we get I know what you mean though I toss and turn at night because I haven't picked up her crib yet!


----------



## Sproglett

I've got my baby plan delivery due on 1st august, i'm so tempted to change the date and get it early, i keep thinking what if i pop early etc.

My baby plan order includes...

mattress for cotbed
mattress for crib
pushchair
car seat
steriliser (inc bottles, bottle warmer etc)
breast pump

i do intend to breast feed, but i wanna try to express on occasions if we're going out etc, and to let dh feed baby. Also my mom lost her milk with my sis (her first) and my sis lost her milk with her first (not sure how she'll do with her milk with the 2nd... awaiting her popping lol)


----------



## Miss Vintage

I'd only vaguely begun to think about what to put in my hospital bag, and now I don't have to, I can just steal your lists! Joking, but it has given me a shot in the arm. I don't know why, but reading the lists has made me really excited all over again. I did always like packing to go on holiday though...:blush:


----------



## Starstryder

Hehe I too love packing for holidays, hubby insists that I pack the car too. He sucks at it, don't have the patience to pack so everything fits and everyone is comfortable lol. 

I started sorting out clothes today, it started feeling properly real (like kicks in the vajayjay doesn't make it real right? lol). All these teeny tiny things and knowing a little person will be going into them, my heart just melted and ended up crying of course. lol darn hormones...


----------



## Smile181c

I think I'll have a little cry when I'm sorting his clothes out too lol

first thing I'm doing is unpacking them all, washing them and putting them in their right place :)


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett said:


> I've got my baby plan delivery due on 1st august, i'm so tempted to change the date and get it early, i keep thinking what if i pop early etc.
> 
> My baby plan order includes...
> 
> mattress for cotbed
> mattress for crib
> pushchair
> car seat
> steriliser (inc bottles, bottle warmer etc)
> breast pump
> 
> i do intend to breast feed, but i wanna try to express on occasions if we're going out etc, and to let dh feed baby. Also my mom lost her milk with my sis (her first) and my sis lost her milk with her first (not sure how she'll do with her milk with the 2nd... awaiting her popping lol)

I was going to do that baby plan but I got so impaitent so just got everything myself but I think that's so handy to have knowing when everything will arrive though, you could get it sooner if you felt like you wanted to it won't hurt having it all there just incase.

Oh thank you, you have just reminded me that I need to get a breast pump to actually



Miss Vintage said:


> I'd only vaguely begun to think about what to put in my hospital bag, and now I don't have to, I can just steal your lists! Joking, but it has given me a shot in the arm. I don't know why, but reading the lists has made me really excited all over again. I did always like packing to go on holiday though...:blush:

Haha you can steal my list I don't mind, I got excited last night when I was packing my bag but I don't know why because I usually get really stressed with packing, but now I know who to call when I next go on holiday and need some help :haha:


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> I think I'll have a little cry when I'm sorting his clothes out too lol
> 
> first thing I'm doing is unpacking them all, washing them and putting them in their right place :)

Aww that's so cute I got really happy when I was washing her things and folding her little vests it hasn't actually hit me yet that I am going to be a mum but that sort of made it more real if you know what I mean


----------



## Miss Vintage

mummyb1 said:


> Sproglett said:
> 
> 
> I've got my baby plan delivery due on 1st august, i'm so tempted to change the date and get it early, i keep thinking what if i pop early etc.
> 
> My baby plan order includes...
> 
> mattress for cotbed
> mattress for crib
> pushchair
> car seat
> steriliser (inc bottles, bottle warmer etc)
> breast pump
> 
> i do intend to breast feed, but i wanna try to express on occasions if we're going out etc, and to let dh feed baby. Also my mom lost her milk with my sis (her first) and my sis lost her milk with her first (not sure how she'll do with her milk with the 2nd... awaiting her popping lol)
> 
> I was going to do that baby plan but I got so impaitent so just got everything myself but I think that's so handy to have knowing when everything will arrive though, you could get it sooner if you felt like you wanted to it won't hurt having it all there just incase.
> 
> Oh thank you, you have just reminded me that I need to get a breast pump to actually
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Vintage said:
> 
> 
> I'd only vaguely begun to think about what to put in my hospital bag, and now I don't have to, I can just steal your lists! Joking, but it has given me a shot in the arm. I don't know why, but reading the lists has made me really excited all over again. I did always like packing to go on holiday though...:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha you can steal my list I don't mind, I got excited last night when I was packing my bag but I don't know why because I usually get really stressed with packing, but now I know who to call when I next go on holiday and need some help :haha:Click to expand...

I'm happy to lend my services!


----------



## mummyb1

I may just take you up on that offer! :haha:


----------



## squiligi

Due September 11 and having a boy :)


----------



## Clobo

Hiya :wave:

Yay for lists, i love lists, often i have a list of lists!!!

Ok, suitcase it is although i think Ben will take his big "man bag" with his things and ill take my baby bag with baby things in so ill have to lay it all out and see!! Im guessing massive dressing gown and slippers and things are better suited for winter so might get away with lighter things for us "summer" ladies!! 

Dont think i have thought of anything else to add to the list although one website suggested taking a nice soft toilet roll in case the hospital ones are scratchy :loo:!!!!

I guess its all about being prepared "just in case" ... hopefully we will be in and out in a matter of hours and wont need half the things we have packed anyway ..... :saywhat:

I dont think my brain is letting me think about labour at the moment ... im not worried at all but i probably should be!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

ok this is my list (and it's pretty extensive - I like to pack for every eventuality :haha:)

- maternity pads
- towells
- hairbands/bobbles/grips
- breast pads
- lots of pants (just some cheapy black granny pants from primark, can't be doing with disposable :haha:)
- socks
- nightie/pjs for labour/afterwards
- slippers
- dressing gown
- music/ipod
- phone and charger
- money, snacks
- toiletries
- cooling spray/mini fan
- bottled water - some frozen?
- going home clothes
- soft loo roll
- nipple cream
- energy tablets
- flannels
- lip balm
- 3 x nursing bras
- empty carrier bag (to put dirty clothes in)
- hot water bottle?
- pillow
- plastic water jug for when I wee after :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

For Max I've got:

- nappies
- cotton wool/wipes
- 3 x babygrows
- 3 x vests
- 2 x hats
- scratch mitts
- blanket
- muslin cloths
- snowsuit (to go home - weather depending)
- nappy sacks
- fold up change mat?
- going home outfit

Am I missing anything?


----------



## wantingno.2

Hi ladies, 

Can I join in? I posted a lot bfp to 20wks but since then nesting has taking over my life so much I haven't really been on. I'm Laura 29 married for 3 yrs, have 2 boys and a stepson. Due 15th team yellow :)


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> For Max I've got:
> 
> - nappies
> - cotton wool/wipes
> - 3 x babygrows
> - 3 x vests
> - 2 x hats
> - scratch mitts
> - blanket
> - muslin cloths
> - snowsuit (to go home - weather depending)
> - nappy sacks
> - fold up change mat?
> - going home outfit
> 
> Am I missing anything?

I think you've got everything there :thumbup: haha the plastic jug always makes me laugh OH asked me what it was for, I told him and he said he wished he never asked :haha: 



wantingno.2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join in? I posted a lot bfp to 20wks but since then nesting has taking over my life so much I haven't really been on. I'm Laura 29 married for 3 yrs, have 2 boys and a stepson. Due 15th team yellow :)

Hi Laura :hi:
Congrats and welcome!


----------



## jaymarie1991

When do you start packing hospital bags? And what are your plans for weightloss afterwards?


----------



## vwbabymomma

Hi ladies:flower: My name is Jessica and im 25 turning 26 tomorrow. My BF and I are expecting our first bundle of joy. We are team :blue: and due September 1st :happydance: I cant wait to meet him time just seems to be dragging :wacko:


----------



## tmmommy07

My one suggestion to all making their lists...is Tuck's pads. They are also known as Witch Hazel Pads. They are typically for hemorrhoids but my hospital gives them to us and tells us to wipe with them instead of toilet paper. The witch hazel helps the healing and it feels OH SO GOOD compared to toilet paper! I had a 4th degree tear with my son and I think I used those for what seemed like a month after he was born.

I don't know if you can get them in the UK or if they are called something different. So, I'm including a link for you! https://www.tucksbrand.com/medicated-pads/

And also, I packed my bag when I had my son way late! The doctor said, "We can get you induced tonight. Can you be at the hospital at about 6pm?" I said, "Well, since it's 5:15pm already, can we make it 7? I still need to pack and I live a half hour away." He was so shocked I wasn't packed as I was almost a week overdue! I'm such a procrastinator! :blush:

Anyways, I can't stress enough how GREAT the Tucks pads are!


----------



## wantingno.2

List looks good smile, I need to start my bag. 

Only other thing I'm taking is ready made first milk bottles. I might still bf for a while but haven't fully decided and my hosp dosent supply formula although I know a lot do x


----------



## jaymarie1991

What do u guys think about this hospital grade post partum recovery kit 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0029U098W/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## Smile181c

Ah yeah that reminds me - I want to add witchhazel and arnica to my list! :dohh:


----------



## mummyb1

tmmommy07 said:


> My one suggestion to all making their lists...is Tuck's pads. They are also known as Witch Hazel Pads. They are typically for hemorrhoids but my hospital gives them to us and tells us to wipe with them instead of toilet paper. The witch hazel helps the healing and it feels OH SO GOOD compared to toilet paper! I had a 4th degree tear with my son and I think I used those for what seemed like a month after he was born.
> 
> I don't know if you can get them in the UK or if they are called something different. So, I'm including a link for you! https://www.tucksbrand.com/medicated-pads/
> 
> And also, I packed my bag when I had my son way late! The doctor said, "We can get you induced tonight. Can you be at the hospital at about 6pm?" I said, "Well, since it's 5:15pm already, can we make it 7? I still need to pack and I live a half hour away." He was so shocked I wasn't packed as I was almost a week overdue! I'm such a procrastinator! :blush:
> 
> Anyways, I can't stress enough how GREAT the Tucks pads are!

Oh I don't think you can get those in the uk :nope: I have just had a look on the internet but can't find anything like that, they sound really good though I'm bummed about that really.


----------



## cassarita

I feel so un prepared. We are buying a house very soon and so we haven't set up anything for the baby until we move. But we probably won't be in our house til september. baby is due september 12th. We don't have everything for baby. We still need a lot of stuff. The nursery hasn't been set up and to top it off I haven't even thought about what to put in my hospital bag. This all of a sudden hit me today. I have NO TIME!!!


----------



## lola_90

Smile181c said:


> For Max I've got:
> 
> - nappies
> - cotton wool/wipes
> - 3 x babygrows
> - 3 x vests
> - 2 x hats
> - scratch mitts
> - blanket
> - muslin cloths
> - snowsuit (to go home - weather depending)
> - nappy sacks
> - fold up change mat?
> - going home outfit
> 
> Am I missing anything?

Camera?


----------



## Smile181c

Ah yes! Camera! :dohh:


----------



## lola_90

For all us UK girls, asda have a clothing sale on at the moment :)

Managed to get some half price nighties and pjs for labour

AND

they had packs of four big granny pant knickers reduced from £4.50 to £2

So I bought three! Now have 12 sexy granny pants for my hospital bag, work out cheaper than disposables :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## Smile181c

I don't know what size to go for with the granny pants? Obviously I don't want them tight cause we have to wear the huge pads too so do we just buy a size up from normal? :wacko:


----------



## wantingno.2

I always found my usual size fits, the pads really arnt that big and Ive never used the proper maternity ones for long then switched to a super/night pad. Think I only took 4 pairs last time and that was plenty Xx


----------



## mummyb1

I got some in the next size up and some in the next next size up just incase as some of those pads are gigantic but I didn't want to go to big incase there was any leakage from them being "to big" and not sitting right if you know what I mean


----------



## Miss Vintage

jaymarie1991 said:


> what are your plans for weightloss afterwards?

Desperate prayers to all known gods that the weight will 'just fall off'.


----------



## cassarita

Miss Vintage said:


> jaymarie1991 said:
> 
> 
> what are your plans for weightloss afterwards?
> 
> Desperate prayers to all known gods that the weight will 'just fall off'.Click to expand...

Lol and breastfeeding.


----------



## lola_90

I got one pack in my regular size, one pack a size up and another the next size up!


----------



## AngelofTroy

cassarita said:


> Miss Vintage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaymarie1991 said:
> 
> 
> what are your plans for weightloss afterwards?
> 
> Desperate prayers to all known gods that the weight will 'just fall off'.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol and breastfeeding.Click to expand...

Long walks with baby as I don't drive and don't fancy getting the pram on the bus on my own!


----------



## loves_cookies

lola_90 said:


> For all us UK girls, asda have a clothing sale on at the moment :)
> 
> Managed to get some half price nighties and pjs for labour
> 
> AND
> 
> they had packs of four big granny pant knickers reduced from £4.50 to £2
> 
> So I bought three! Now have 12 sexy granny pants for my hospital bag, work out cheaper than disposables :thumbup:
> 
> :flower:

Were they maternity nighties/pj's or just in a bigger size?


----------



## lola_90

loves_cookies said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> For all us UK girls, asda have a clothing sale on at the moment :)
> 
> Managed to get some half price nighties and pjs for labour
> 
> AND
> 
> they had packs of four big granny pant knickers reduced from £4.50 to £2
> 
> So I bought three! Now have 12 sexy granny pants for my hospital bag, work out cheaper than disposables :thumbup:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Were they maternity nighties/pj's or just in a bigger size?Click to expand...

Just in a bigger size, mine only sell maternity clothes online :growlmad:


----------



## lola_90

QUESTION -


How many scratch mits and hats are you ladies buying?

How many and what types of blankets are you buying?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

lola_90 said:


> How many scratch mits and hats are you ladies buying?

No scratch mitts unless they become necessary. Hats, we'll probably buy a few. (We live in a pretty mild climate.)



lola_90 said:


> How many and what types of blankets are you buying?

I'm going to wait and see until we're done getting them as gifts and see how many more we need. They seem to be a pretty popular gift. So far we have 4 receiving blankets, a swaddling blanket, and a sleep sack with a swaddle. If that's all we get, I'll probably buy a couple more receiving blankets and a few burp cloths. We're using cloth diapers, and obviously I don't want to use a diaper that's been used as a diaper for something else, but if we end up with extras (like from a brand LO ends up not liking) then we'll have those to use as well.


----------



## Elhaym

Miss Vintage said:


> jaymarie1991 said:
> 
> 
> what are your plans for weightloss afterwards?
> 
> Desperate prayers to all known gods that the weight will 'just fall off'.Click to expand...

Haha, this :thumbup:

Oh christ I haven't given a thought to how many blankets I'll need. I think I need fitted sheets for the moses basket mattress, and then sheets and cellular blankets for baby, and layer as appropriate depending on how warm it is? I don't know how many to get though.


----------



## wantingno.2

lola_90 said:


> QUESTION -
> 
> 
> How many scratch mits and hats are you ladies buying?
> 
> How many and what types of blankets are you buying?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:

My second was really bad for scratching his face I went through loads of scratch mits, there like socks you never find the pair again!!! Ha
The best thing was the sleep suits that have like built in mits you fold them over, they were a god send. 

Blankets- I just have a couple and wash alternately until lo big enough to go in sleep bag which I find much better x hth x


----------



## Clobo

Ah yes i have some of the babygrows with the foldover sleeves, they are such a good idea!!

Its so hard knowing how many of what to buy, im doing the same and seeing what I get from my baby shower and then having a days shopping for all the rest!!

*Lola*, thanks for the tip re Asda!!

Deffo need your camera!!! :baby:

xxx


----------



## mummyb1

lola_90 said:


> QUESTION -
> 
> 
> How many scratch mits and hats are you ladies buying?
> 
> How many and what types of blankets are you buying?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:

At the moment I have got 6 pairs of scratch mits, I am going to see how I get on with those and if she is a scratchy baby then I will get some more once she's here, I have also got 6 hats I will only really mainly use the hats when we go out ect and for the first few days once she's born so I am hoping that will be enough.

I have got loads of knitted blankets about 7 done for me by a family friend (she went slightly overboard) in different sizes and colours, but I also have 2 fleece blankets, 1 soft fluffy blanket and 2 cellular blankets x


----------



## Miss Vintage

I have a friend who is knitting lots of things for me as well. She doesn't want children herself, but loves to knit baby things for some reason, so she's filling her boots!


----------



## Sproglett

bless, i've got my aunty and nan knitting for me and also my step moms friend hehe, its so exciting. (really looking forward to my nans knitted ugg boots they're incredible) x x


----------



## mysteriouseye

My fiance's best friends mum has knitted me loads of things for baby :) its very sweet xx


----------



## wantingno.2

Sproglett said:


> bless, i've got my aunty and nan knitting for me and also my step moms friend hehe, its so exciting. (really looking forward to my nans knitted ugg boots they're incredible) x x

They sound ace


----------



## Smile181c

I'm expecting some knitted things from OH's nan - she makes a lot of cardigans/blankets etc so I doubt it'll be long before I receive a package! :haha:


----------



## Sproglett

bless, Staying team yellow is driving my nan mad as she's doing hats and cardigans in pink and blue so we can have the one we need lol. she'll sell the others to raise money for meningitis trust.


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that's nice of her :) she could do some nice white ones as well - can't beat a newborn baby in white!


----------



## Sproglett

Smile181c said:


> Aw that's nice of her :) she could do some nice white ones as well - can't beat a newborn baby in white!

yeah she's already done them too, I will prefer those to the coloured i think. i love newborns in white :)


----------



## Smile181c

I'm getting a maternity shoot done! :yipee:


----------



## Sproglett

wow fair play you, cant wait to see the piks :) x x


----------



## Clobo

Aw bless thats a good idea re knitting each colour and then using the others for charity!!

Yay for pregnancy photoshoot, my friend is doing me one, we both love photography and she is going to practise on me! Cant really justify paying for a real one although i know our wedding photographer would do it and be FAB, maybe ill just ask how much he'd charge!! Yes we deffo need to see the pics!!

Anyone else ribs aching these days?? Im constantly having to make myself sit up tall to stretch out!!

xxx


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

I feel baby in my hips and ribs. I swear if I didn't know better I'd say there was two in there. I am having a pity party today. My back and hips are killing me. 
If my boobs get any bigger I'm afraid I'll smother. 
So how is everyone else doing? lol


----------



## Smile181c

Well this is a professional photographer but he only charges £25 and his pictures are really good :) He has said if I wanted to do topless ones (obviously covering my boobs with my arms/fabric etc) he'd do it for free cause it'll go in his portfolio but I don't think my OH would go for it! x


----------



## Clobo

Hmmm yes i guess you have to go careful with who you use, i think the ones with your clothes on but belly out are lovely, shows off your bump more!! Exciting!!

Momof3, i feel your pain, if i sit down for too long i get up and start walking like an old lady!!! Not complaining though, just could do with a good massage or something!!

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

His facebook page is Keiran Bingle Photography if you wanted to have a look :)


----------



## mummyb1

Aww clo that's wicked that your having a pregnancy shoot I'm well jel :haha:


----------



## Miss Vintage

Just back from my 28 week appointment - nice respectable outdoor clothes off, shapeless comfy indoor clothes on. Not enjoying the humidity today.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm excited :D Been speaking to the photographer and he seems really nice :thumbup:


----------



## mummyb1

I bet you are I would be to, I can't wait to see the pictures :) when are you having it done? it's good that his nice it always puts you at ease doesn't it

I am excited for the weekend it's my birthday Saturday and my friend has booked me a pregnancy massage \\:D/ I can't wait!


----------



## Smile181c

Happy birthday for saturday! I'm getting a pregnancy massage as a late birthday present in July so enjoy yours and let me know how nice it is! :haha:

I'm not sure when I'm getting it done yet, just chatting to the photographer to figure a date out :happydance:


----------



## mummyb1

Haha thanks hun, oh I will do don't you worry I have a feeling it's going to be like heaven :haha:

You will have to let me know when you have a date so I can look out for your pics! it's such a nice thing to have done and for the sentimental value to :D


----------



## lola_90

Pregnancy massage right now sounds amazing!

Yey for maternity photo shoot! Your pictures will look fab with your bump :)

Feeling so achey today, but cheering myself up as mothercare have 20% off if you spend over £100 so buying some towels, blankets, muslins and need to get a mattress. What mattresses are you all getting for your cots?

:flower:


----------



## lola_90

mummyb1 said:


> Haha thanks hun, oh I will do don't you worry I have a feeling it's going to be like heaven :haha:
> 
> You will have to let me know when you have a date so I can look out for your pics! it's such a nice thing to have done and for the sentimental value to :D

Happy 30 weeks!!! Only 1/4 left!!!!!

:flower:


----------



## mummyb1

Thank you hun! I can't believe it 7 weeks till full term :D


----------



## Starstryder

I have been knitting up a storm with blankets too, I wanted to knit other things but I swear I have lost some IQ lol. I just cannot wrap my brain around some of the patterns, I know they are easy but they are confounding me lol.

Oooh I would love a maternity shoot, but being plus-sized I am not sure I would feel comfortable doing it. A maternity massage sounds so divine, that is something I will definitely be looking into though.

I am so done with being pregnant in winter, I literally get over one cold and can breathe properly for a day and the next one starts. Or a tummy bug...blech.


----------



## Starstryder

Ooh grats on 30 weeks! :)


----------



## mummyb1

Starstryder said:


> I have been knitting up a storm with blankets too, I wanted to knit other things but I swear I have lost some IQ lol. I just cannot wrap my brain around some of the patterns, I know they are easy but they are confounding me lol.
> 
> Oooh I would love a maternity shoot, but being plus-sized I am not sure I would feel comfortable doing it. A maternity massage sounds so divine, that is something I will definitely be looking into though.
> 
> I am so done with being pregnant in winter, I literally get over one cold and can breathe properly for a day and the next one starts. Or a tummy bug...blech.




Starstryder said:


> Ooh grats on 30 weeks! :)

No I bet it's just baby brain today I get that alot I forget how to do something I've been doing for years or I get confused with the simplest things haha.

I know what you mean with the cold thing they are bad enough when your not pregnant let alone when you are and not being able to take the cold medications doesn't help either, colds suck and thank you :D


----------



## harmonylain

hiya! my name is harmony and i'm having a beautiful little girl on september 10th :) soooo excited too!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'd love a professional maternity photo shoot OR a massage! I'll have to manage with OH doing both for now lol :)


----------



## Sproglett

lola_90 said:


> Pregnancy massage right now sounds amazing!
> 
> Yey for maternity photo shoot! Your pictures will look fab with your bump :)
> 
> Feeling so achey today, but cheering myself up as mothercare have 20% off if you spend over £100 so buying some towels, blankets, muslins and need to get a mattress. What mattresses are you all getting for your cots?
> 
> :flower:

I've had the air flow (I think it's called that) from mothercare it's got a zipped top that's breathable that can come off to be washed, then the layer underneath is waterproof, also can be slept on whilst the topper is in the wash


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm due on the 26th with a little boy. :) Second pregnancy, first baby.


----------



## Sproglett

All up to date ladies. X x


----------



## Smile181c

My shoot is booked for the 9th July :thumbup:


----------



## Sproglett

Woo hoo... Exciting x x


----------



## mummyb1

Yayyyy :dance: I'm excited for you! I can't wait to see them


----------



## soontobe3

Hi I've just come over to third tri. This is my third baby i have 2 girls 8 and 2 and we are team yellow! Im due 26th Sept x


----------



## Smile181c

I can't wait either :D I was messaging him last night and he was telling me what I need to take with me etc - he said don't wear socks cause they're the worst bloody lines to edit out of a photo :haha:


----------



## mummyb1

I never thought of that actually haha aww he sounds really nice though which is good :D


----------



## Smile181c

Lol he asked what type of photos I wanted and I said nothing too cheesy but just nice and relaxed and he said 'feel free to bring baby shoes etc for the cheesey (I know) on the bump shots if you want them' :haha: also said 'ooooo, never done this, bring a scan pic if you have one'

I'm so excited! :yipee:

The OH doesn't understand why I want a shoot done, so doesn't want to come (boo him) but I don't care lol I'll just take a friend :)


----------



## mummyb1

Haha they will be lovely what ever shots you decided to have maybe even a cheesy one just to have as a keep sake it has to be done :haha: I think you will have a laugh it's nice when someone make you feel relaxed before your even there shows his good at what he does :) 

Oh I know the OH's don't seem to appreciate or understand these things for some reason but at least you will enjoy it!


----------



## wantingno.2

Sounds great smile, Will you get bump out kind of pics? wish I could do this but I just don't have the body for it.....stretch mark city over here! :( Fantastic reminder of pregnancy though, it actually goes so fast and is forgotten so quickly x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I definitely want some bare bump shots, not really sure what poses etc though! Will just go with the flow I think!


----------



## Clucky as

Hi I would like to join please. :) me and dh are on team blue. We are expecting our first child on the 26 th of September. Hope all u ladies are keeping well. I'm doing fine, struggling at work a little but doing ok. 
Does anyone think of ow they will miss their bump and their littl beans company when it's all over? I think I will.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Aw lush pregnancy massage, Ive been hinting to everyone that I want one but in the end last week I was so stressed I booked myself in for a pregnancy leg and foot massage which was LUSH!!!!!!! Enjoy!!

Glad the photographer seems nice, that&#8217;s important to put you at ease and have a nice relaxing shoot. I need to organise my friend to do mine, wonder what kind of things to do, props, poses etc?? Cant wait to see your pics *Smile*, might be better to take a friend the surprise OH with a lovely picky after?!

Hi *Harmony, Dana, Soontobe and Clucky* :wave:

Ooh *Sproglett*, good to know about a good mattress, there are so many it&#8217;s a real minefield and I have no idea which to go for!!

*Clucky,* I will definitely miss my bump when its gone, OH doesn&#8217;t really want another baby but I do, if he gets his way this will be it for me being pregnant so I want to make the most of it possible!!

Xxx


----------



## Starstryder

Wee one flipped during the night and is tap dancing on my bladder. Every time she kicks she of course hits my pubic bone and it feels like a knife is being stabbed in there. 

*sigh* I love being pregnant but the last week has been nothing but aches and complaints lol.


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi ladies x

Can I join please myself and OH are expecting our second baby on 21st Sep, we're on team yellow

Xx


----------



## lola_90

Chloe i love the cheesy photos! You definitely have to get one with a bare bump holding a pare of blue booties on your tummy!!!

How's everyone today?

I am soo pissed off with my midwife! Had my 28 week appointment today and went in and everything was fine, heard baby etc then asked if my bloods were all ok as had them taken at the hospital last week when I had my glucose and anti-d injection. She looked at the computer and said yeh they are all fine.

So i get back home and open a letter that is from my doctor with a prescription enclosed because i am anaemic!

Surely the midwife should of told me this seeing as she had the results in front of her :dohh:

Anyways got my prescription so will start taking those, in the mean time I am having a big burger tonight to make up for it!!!

Also decided that I NEED to go swimming as went for a walk today and got horrific sharp pains lower in my bump and at the side :( I know it's just everything supporting my uterus but reckon swimming at least will be better as I will be 'weightless'! Just need to invest in a maternity swimming costume!

Sorry for the rant!!!


----------



## Starstryder

Swimming is the best now, I was permanently in the pool with first kiddo 30 weeks onward.

So it finally happened last night...wee one kicked or jumped down so hard that I lost some bladder control. Only upside was that I was in the bath tub lol. Gross but at least it wasn't in bed or somewhere else.


----------



## mummyb1

lola_90 said:


> Chloe i love the cheesy photos! You definitely have to get one with a bare bump holding a pare of blue booties on your tummy!!!
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> I am soo pissed off with my midwife! Had my 28 week appointment today and went in and everything was fine, heard baby etc then asked if my bloods were all ok as had them taken at the hospital last week when I had my glucose and anti-d injection. She looked at the computer and said yeh they are all fine.
> 
> So i get back home and open a letter that is from my doctor with a prescription enclosed because i am anaemic!
> 
> Surely the midwife should of told me this seeing as she had the results in front of her :dohh:
> 
> Anyways got my prescription so will start taking those, in the mean time I am having a big burger tonight to make up for it!!!
> 
> Also decided that I NEED to go swimming as went for a walk today and got horrific sharp pains lower in my bump and at the side :( I know it's just everything supporting my uterus but reckon swimming at least will be better as I will be 'weightless'! Just need to invest in a maternity swimming costume!
> 
> Sorry for the rant!!!


Yeah I also think Chloe should get one of those done, it just has to be done :)

I know what you mean with the midwifes hun when I had my 28 week bloods done I was seeing the midwife 3 days later she checked everything and said oh it's all fine and just spoke about my hand more than anything, 2 days later my dad calls me at work to say that he has just picked up my prescription as he was getting his and there was one for me I was confused and told him that I knew nothing about any tablets turns out I am to anemic and needed to take iron tablets thanks for letting me know! :shrug:

Anyway I started my tablets and I have to say that this is my 3rd day on them and I am starting to feel less tiered which is a bonus so I am hoping after being on them a while this will continue.

Swimmings a great idea it's so good for you during pregnancy to I wanted to go but no where near me has any late nights which is a bummer and next and asos do some really nice maternity swimwear :)


----------



## Smile181c

Bloody midwives :grr: I was told that I could ring the doctors 'if unwanted to' to check the results of my bloods, but they'd contact me if anything was wrong. I didn't hear anything so called anyway and turns out I need iron too :dohh: 

I will definitely get some cheesey pics :haha: taking a scan pic, and want a pic with some blue ribbon round my bump too :)


----------



## Hellylou

I'm going to give swimming a go today. I tried a few weeks back but found the water kind of pushed bump upwards and made my breathing more difficult, but maybe it was just that day. I need to do some sort of exercise, as my legs are getting weaker and I am more tired and puffed out lately. I am slowing down noticably!


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> Bloody midwives :grr: I was told that I could ring the doctors 'if unwanted to' to check the results of my bloods, but they'd contact me if anything was wrong. I didn't hear anything so called anyway and turns out I need iron too :dohh:
> 
> I will definitely get some cheesey pics :haha: taking a scan pic, and want a pic with some blue ribbon round my bump too :)

These midwives ](*,) it's a good job that you did call even though that should have been checked for you, silly people.

Haha yes you have to! aww the scan one will be cute and I do like the ones with ribbon I'm looking forward to seeing them :)


----------



## Sproglett

I love going swimming, me and my dh started going a few weeks ago (we missed last sunday as i had a bad night sleep, was on edge awaiting a call of my sis to say she was in labour... still awaiting that call now lol) but we're definately going again this week, I had pains a few weeks ago and the mw suspected i have spd so i find swimming is helping me to get some excercise as walking for too long becomes painful. 

As for the photoshoot Chlo, i cannot wait to see the piks :) i'm so excited for you (and only a little bit jealous ;) ) x x


----------



## SatansSprite

Wow! you guys not being contacted for this issue is insane. As much as I normally hate dealing with the medical profession, this past year has given me a new respect for it, or well, everything in the past from after the point I had a 2nd trimester miscarriage that is.

I still wonder if the miscarriage couldn't have been caught, but I can admit it was a bit of a blessing in disguise. My DS was diagnosed with cataracts right after and we had to spend the next few months dealing with surgeries and recovery for that. Also in there he got a really bad UTI and had to spend 4 nights on IV antibiotics. So yeah, it was a chaotic second half to 2011 for us.

Anyways though, my midwives (and just so you all know, midwives are rather uncommon here. People mostly go to OBs instead) are being really attentive and stuff because of my history. In the beginning I was so paranoid because of having had the late loss that I asked if there was any extra tests I could get, and they listened and gave me them. I'm even getting extra ultrasounds and stuff to check this little ones size cause of my history with my DS (he was born at 36 weeks, but only weighed 3 pounds 5 ounces - about the size of a 32 weeker or so)

They are good at getting me the results and everything, even if things look ok they still tell me that. And they even show me all the numbers too, not that all of them mean anything to me, lol.

I had an OB with my son but with the last pregnancy decided I wanted the different route and so I had gone with midwives then. I knew it wasn't there fault I had the miscarriage though, so I went back for this pregnancy. I can honestly say I'm glad we have the choice here of midwives OR OB's, I love my experience with the midwives over the one I had with the OB. I can only just hope that the more relaxed dealing with the pregnancy leads to a more relaxed experience of getting my LO here when it's time instead of the emergency situation things turned into with my son.


----------



## Clucky as

My name has been added as chunky as. Lol had a little laugh at that even hubby laughed. It is serious when they drop their game and not contact u about stuff. pregnancy is essentially growing another life. I know women have been doing it for ever, but ( some ) doctors are a little laid back for my liking.


----------



## Fuze

I went swimming this morning. I try to go twice a week. It is lovely if it's quiet because you can just swim along at your own pace. It can get a bit hard if it's busy and people are rushing in the pool or banging into you. But on the whole it's great. If I feel a bit tired or out of breath it is good to have a swim on your back.


----------



## Clucky as

I want to swim now. it sounds lovely. the only thing is, no swim suit and very hairy legs that would require convincing hubby to shave for me. Lol


----------



## Clucky as

a warm bath it is. Haha


----------



## Clobo

I go to Aqua Bump once a week and im going to start swimming another night a week too, its lovely to float around and we use those floaty woggle things to support you too! I deffo recommend it if you can find a class! I too found it a little hard to breathe deeply to start with but it gets easier!

Im slowing down too, took Lola for a walk in the field just now and im cream crackered, think Ben will have to do the dog walks from now on!

xxx


----------



## Sproglett

Clucky as said:


> My name has been added as chunky as. Lol had a little laugh at that even hubby laughed. It is serious when they drop their game and not contact u about stuff. pregnancy is essentially growing another life. I know women have been doing it for ever, but ( some ) doctors are a little laid back for my liking.

OMG i'm so sorry :blush:, glad you took it well though, you have now been changed to Clucky as!!! x x


----------



## Clucky as

It's all good. u made me laugh which was what I was needing. my lungs cant seem to get enough air today and it's really getting to me. I used to be a smoker before I was pregnant, so it makes me paranoid. It's normal to get short of breath in third trimester right??


----------



## Smile181c

I'm short of breath all the time hun, I'm sure its normal - babys pressing on all sorts!


----------



## Sproglett

Well I'm glad it made you laugh, I don't tend to get shortness of breath too often but I do get it. Today I'm just struggling a little with my SPD, but all is good  x x


----------



## Lizzie K

I finally got an ultrasound! I was so happy to see the baby finally. It's another boy. I was a bit disappointed at first, had really hoped for a girl, but it will be ok.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yep i feel short of breathe all the time, I even took the lift up one flight of stairs the other day at work to use the loos as i couldnt be bothered to walk :blush:

xxx


----------



## lola_90

I'm with you all on the out of breath thing! Currently living in a top floor flat with no lift, so six flights of stairs! It's awful! Can't wait till we move :)

Glad i am not the only one with a rubbish midwife, shame though i liked her until yesterdays incident!!!


----------



## Angel Blue

Hi Girls!
My names Lucy, I'm 20 and expecting my 2nd son after losing my first to Gastroschisis. I've been with my boyfriend for 4 and a half years, we got engaged 9th May 2012 and I moved into his place last Saturday! I'm 29 weeks pregnant with Tyler William Rhys James and he's due 13th September 2012! :D


----------



## Clucky as

lola_90 said:


> I'm with you all on the out of breath thing! Currently living in a top floor flat with no lift, so six flights of stairs! It's awful! Can't wait till we move :)
> 
> Glad i am not the only one with a rubbish midwife, shame though i liked her until yesterdays incident!!!

Holly crap! Siz flights of stairs? just reading that is making me feel exhausted u poor thing.


----------



## Clucky as

Angel Blue said:


> Hi Girls!
> My names Lucy, I'm 20 and expecting my 2nd son after losing my first to Gastroschisis. I've been with my boyfriend for 4 and a half years, we got engaged 9th May 2012 and I moved into his place last Saturday! I'm 29 weeks pregnant with Tyler William Rhys James and he's due 13th September 2012! :D

Sorry to hear about your first son:hugs: that must have been hard. Congrats on your new boy. Tyler is a nice name.


----------



## Clucky as

Lizzie K said:


> I finally got an ultrasound! I was so happy to see the baby finally. It's another boy. I was a bit disappointed at first, had really hoped for a girl, but it will be ok.

Ultra sounds are fun.congrats on your little boy:flower:


----------



## Clucky as

Sproglett said:


> Well I'm glad it made you laugh, I don't tend to get shortness of breath too often but I do get it. Today I'm just struggling a little with my SPD, but all is good  x x

Might sound like a stupid question. But what is SPd? :blush:like what are the symptoms?


----------



## Angel Blue

Clucky as said:


> Angel Blue said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> My names Lucy, I'm 20 and expecting my 2nd son after losing my first to Gastroschisis. I've been with my boyfriend for 4 and a half years, we got engaged 9th May 2012 and I moved into his place last Saturday! I'm 29 weeks pregnant with Tyler William Rhys James and he's due 13th September 2012! :D
> 
> Sorry to hear about your first son:hugs: that must have been hard. Congrats on your new boy. Tyler is a nice name.Click to expand...


Thanks hun :hugs: it was really hard and still is, we haven't fully decided what we're doing with his ashes at the moment either... He's in a blue urn at the moment but that doesn't feel special enough. 
Thank you again! :) took us ages to choose his name but we are dead set on the name Tyler now :)


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Angel*, what a hideous thing to happen and for you to have to go through. Sending you massive hugs :hugs:. So happy that you are expecting again though and I love the name Tyler too :baby:

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Clucky as said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you all on the out of breath thing! Currently living in a top floor flat with no lift, so six flights of stairs! It's awful! Can't wait till we move :)
> 
> Glad i am not the only one with a rubbish midwife, shame though i liked her until yesterdays incident!!!
> 
> Holly crap! Siz flights of stairs? just reading that is making me feel exhausted u poor thing.Click to expand...

Yep it truly sucks! Luckily we are moving a week today :happydance: to a house!!! So excited!


----------



## lola_90

Angel Blue said:


> Hi Girls!
> My names Lucy, I'm 20 and expecting my 2nd son after losing my first to Gastroschisis. I've been with my boyfriend for 4 and a half years, we got engaged 9th May 2012 and I moved into his place last Saturday! I'm 29 weeks pregnant with Tyler William Rhys James and he's due 13th September 2012! :D

Congratulations, Tyler is a lovely name :) Sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

*Lola*, good luck with the move my dear, you'll not know yourself with only one lot of stairs!! xxx


----------



## Sproglett

Clucky as said:


> Sproglett said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm glad it made you laugh, I don't tend to get shortness of breath too often but I do get it. Today I'm just struggling a little with my SPD, but all is good  x x
> 
> Might sound like a stupid question. But what is SPd? :blush:like what are the symptoms?Click to expand...

Hey, SPD is pains in the pelvic and pubic area, they change in severity but some days it can be really painful to the extent I struggle to move, others just a slight pain when I'm getting out of bed. X x


----------



## Clucky as

Sproglett said:


> Clucky as said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sproglett said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm glad it made you laugh, I don't tend to get shortness of breath too often but I do get it. Today I'm just struggling a little with my SPD, but all is good  x x
> 
> Might sound like a stupid question. But what is SPd? :blush:like what are the symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, SPD is pains in the pelvic and pubic area, they change in severity but some days it can be really painful to the extent I struggle to move, others just a slight pain when I'm getting out of bed. X xClick to expand...

Sounds really bad. I kind of live by a saying, what doesn't kill u makes u stronger. I hope it doesn't get too bad for you.


----------



## Clobo

Aw yes that saying got me through my MC last year and its so true, it made me so much stronger emotionally! 

Hope your SPD doesnt get worse, i think I have a bit of sciatica sometimes when i have stayed still for too long ... luckily im a fidget bum!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Sproglett

I totally agree too clucky, that saying has also helped me through some hard times over the last couple of years xx


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Im 25 years old. Expecting my second baby 30th September and its a girl. My son was born at 36 weeks 5 days so not sure if this one will make an early appearance too xx


----------



## suze12

Hi ladies, 
Can I join you please? 
I'm 33 and expecting our first baby on 25th September. I have been married for 2 years in August. We are team yellow - eek!! Am so excited, but so scared about the labour part lol! x


----------



## Kra

.


----------



## Sproglett

All updated ladies, please check I've got all your details correct, thanks. Sal x x


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone and welcome :wave:

Just had my baby shower and it was ACE!!! :yipee: 

Sleepy now, typical baby has been asleep and quiet all afternoon with lots of bump rubbing but has now decided to wake up and get hiccups just as Im going to bed :rofl:

Hope you have all had good weekends??

xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies :wave:

Hope you are all ok and having lovely weekends??

Ive just had my baby shower and it was ACE!! Typical though after an afternoon of everyone wanting to feel baby kicking but being asleep s/he is now wriggling and hiccuping just as I want to go to bed :rofl:

Big hugs xxx


----------



## suze12

Thanks Sal, my details are correct :) 

glad you had a good baby shower clobo - I dont think im going to have one. I have never been to one either so wouldn't know what to organise lol xx


----------



## lilysmum2

I'm due 8th sept hun. Team pink xx


----------



## Pinkvc

Hey ladies, can I join please? I'm 30, married, and expecting my first - team yellow, on 27th sept x


----------



## Clobo

Hiya :wave:

Suze, my sister organised mine for me, doesnt need to be anything big, just your friends and family females round for tea and cake if you want one, for me it was a good excuse to see all my friends before baby comes along and all hell breaks loose :rofl:

xxx


----------



## mummyb1

Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi:

I haven't been on over the weekend as I hads quite a busy one had an amazing birthday but also a worry to we thought Laila was going to make an early arrival! was in a lot of pain Friday night braxton hicks but they were really painful which I was told they shouldn't be they were also coming every 5/6 minutes and I was having around 6 in 10 minutes and alot of pressure down there was very scary to top it off I tried to call my midwife but no answer, so I just decided to go to bed :dohh: 

I've had a few since then but nothing major but I have been told to monitor them and if I get like I was Friday I am to take myself up the hospital but I really have a feeling she won't be in there much longer.

On a brighter note I had my massage done Saturday morning and it was AMAZING! honestly the best thing I would suggest everyone have one done I felt so light and refreshed after and the lady was lovely she came to my house which was great because I didn't even have to get dressed :haha: she drained my hands and feet to which got rid of the swelling it was totally amazing.

I hope everyone is doing well :D


----------



## Sproglett

OMG hun, hope the braxton hicks stop soon...

I was up triage myself on Friday night, baby decided it would be funny to not move for over 24 hours, called the hospital (after trying all the tricks in the book to get movement). On the way to the hospital, i got the slightest little flutters so i started to feel a little better, but to reasure us we still had to go up. When i got to hospital i had general vitals checked (temperature and blood pressure) and was put onto a heartbeat monitor that allowed us to listen to baby's hb till the machine was happy that baby was ok... luckily this only took about 15mins, so we think that not only was baby being very lazy but had possible changed position too. All is good now though :).

They do like to keep us on our toes don't they x x


----------



## Starstryder

*hugs* ladies, it sure seems like the babies were acting up this weekend. I had a whole day of BH Saturday. It might have the been the stress of my in-laws visiting though, but dang it had me unnerved.


----------



## Sproglett

i (touch wood) havent had any at all, Although i dont think my lo will stay the duration (i want a september baby so think he/she will make their appearance in August lol)


----------



## lola_90

mummyb1 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi:
> 
> I haven't been on over the weekend as I hads quite a busy one had an amazing birthday but also a worry to we thought Laila was going to make an early arrival! was in a lot of pain Friday night braxton hicks but they were really painful which I was told they shouldn't be they were also coming every 5/6 minutes and I was having around 6 in 10 minutes and alot of pressure down there was very scary to top it off I tried to call my midwife but no answer, so I just decided to go to bed :dohh:
> 
> I've had a few since then but nothing major but I have been told to monitor them and if I get like I was Friday I am to take myself up the hospital but I really have a feeling she won't be in there much longer.
> 
> On a brighter note I had my massage done Saturday morning and it was AMAZING! honestly the best thing I would suggest everyone have one done I felt so light and refreshed after and the lady was lovely she came to my house which was great because I didn't even have to get dressed :haha: she drained my hands and feet to which got rid of the swelling it was totally amazing.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well :D

Glad you had a good birthday and a massage :flower:

Really hope Laila stays put for a while longer, that must have been so scary :hugs:

*Clobo* Ooh i want a baby shower as well, will need to drop hints!

:hi: to all the new people :flower:

*Sproglett* - Hope baby is behaving now! I always get worried about movements as well. Early on in pregnancy I thought that when I would be able to feel the baby kicking I wouldn't worry as much! But i think i worry more now!

I had a goodish weekend, really lazy one! Felt THE WEIRDEST movements last night from baby! I was sitting on the sofa and my OH had has hand on my tummy, up from my belly button to the left and I felt this weird sensation almost like kneading and I asked him if he was doing something and he said nope that's baby! Then baby did it like 4 others times again! I have never felt it before, it wasn't kicking or anything, maybe wondering if it was in my ribs?

Anyone else had that before?

Oh and 30 weeks today! 10 weeks left :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Clobo

*MummyB*, wow the massage sounds lovely! Sorry the BH are painful for you, so you think little one might come early then?? Ive been getting them but they are really sporadic and more uncomfy that painful. Oh the joys!! Take care of yourself :hugs:

*Sproglett*, oh no naughty baby! It is worrying though isnt it so glad you got yourself checked out, its always worth going I think. :hugs:

*Star*, is stress supposed to cause BH to happen? I can imagine it does, they say you if you get them you need to move around and change position and it helps them ease off. If only that would work with the In Laws too :rofl:

*Lola*, happy 30 weeks!! Hmmm, I keep feeling the baby roll around and its like a little Mexican wave on my tummy, maybe yours is doing a kind of cycling motion in there?? :bike:

Im having a stressful day, trying to sort out my number plate off my old car and onto my new one and its turned into a nightmare!! Im going to unleash the fury on someone soon!!! :gun:

xxx


----------



## mummyb1

Thank you everyone I am off to the hospital now as had some bad ones again this morning and I have alot of pressure down in my pelvis its very sore and uncomfortable, called my midwfie and she said to get checked straight away as its to early for her to come so I'm on my way now fingers crossed she is just in a funny position but she's been very quiet today so best to be safe and get checked x


----------



## Starstryder

Mummyb ~ *hugs* I hope they can manage to stop the contractions and she stays put for much longer.

Clobo ~ ROFL Indeed. :D 

Lola ~ Happy 30 weeks! I haven't had any movements like that but it sometimes feels like she is doing a super paddle or something weird.


----------



## Sproglett

*Lola_90* - Baby is behaving now, and as for the kneading feeling i kinda get that too, it feels almost like someones fist is under your skin rollling around lol it's strange.

*Chlobo* - this is the only reason i dont want private plates lol ;)

*Mummyb1 *- Really hope its nothing, i suffer with SPD which is like a pressing down pain on your pubic/pelvic bone, it might be something like that or as you said baby is in a funny position, FX x x


----------



## MissDimity

Hi all,

I was hoping to join this thread.

I'm due 11th September !

Can't believe this week will make it 30 wks!!!

Woo Hoo. Hoping the next 10 or so go quickly!


----------



## Sproglett

welcome missdimity, what team are you ? x


----------



## KathrynW

I'm new to here...

So, I'm Kathryn, pregnant with my 4th, due on 30th September. Team Yellow! x


----------



## Miss Vintage

I hope everything's ok mummyb1 x


----------



## Clobo

Yes MummyB hope all is ok chick :hugs:

Hello new ladies, congratulations on your bumps, nice to see more team yellows!!! :yellow:

Yup this number plate thing is a nightmare, havent broken out the "Im 7 months pregnant" card yet, ill save that for tomorrow i think!!

Big hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## doodles999

Hi ladies! 

I'm pregnant with my first, due September 26th, and Team Pink! I'm 31 and my DH is 33.


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi I've been in thrid tri for a week now. I'm pregnant with my first and due September 25th. We're team yellow :D xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies :hi: welcome!

A few pages back some of you were talking about pregnancy massage (I'm just getting caught up on 8 pages or so, LOL). Do you just go to your normal beauty/massage place and ask for a pregnancy one, or is it a specific thing offered by certain places? Sorry if this is a stupid question :dohh:

Got the pram ordered this weekend, got a fab deal on an Oyster package with free car seat! Things are really starting to feel a bit more real now x


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, we are officially team :pink:! No doubt left about it! I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Courtfrog

HI! I am due Sept 13th, but Dr. is taking him on the 6th (induce) for other reasons! SOOO i don't know where you wanna put me lol! I am on Team blue. I have a daughter who is 8, and two step sons 10,12. My husband and i will be married 3 years 7/31 :)


----------



## chitown_james

YAY! My wife is Due September 15th...lets see if she can hold out!! :) :) :)


----------



## mummyb1

Hi ladies thank you for all of your messages wishing us well I really appreciate it.

After being told by my midwife to get checked I got to the hospital and was sent straight to the labour ward where I was met by 3 midwifes I explained what had happened and they told me that it sounded like I was well on my way and to wait for a room, when I told them that I wasn't even 31 weeks they paniced they told me that it sounded like I was in the early stages of labour and that I needed to be sent to a different hospital as they didn't have the equiptment there to deliver a 30 weeker :nope: they only see women over 37 weeks with no complications which I was not perviously told.

I got to the other hospital and was in a state by this point as I was so worried after I had basically been told Laila was coming, as I was waiting to be seen they brought up a incubator with all the wires and monitors attached to it which just made me cry I had never been so scared in all my life.

I was taken in and met by a lovely midwife she told me not to panic and that if she was on her way she would be fine she would make sure of it, she done all her checkes monitored me ect then she had to examine me which wasn't to great as I was sore anyway but she looked up at me and said "darling don't panic she's not on her way just yet" :happydance: I was so relieved to hear those words as much as I want her here now I want her to be as healthy and as big as she can be.

It was then explained to me that I have SPD/PGP which is what is causing all the pain and she said that it's very common for women to mistake those pains for labour pains as they can be so extreme and the other pains I was having were braxton hicks and her pushing her head down as she is almost engaged now, I have been reffered for physio and they want to get me started as soon as so I am now waiting to hear from them in the meantime I am to take paracetamol every 6 hours to ease the pain I did wonder about complications during labour but she said they will take care of me the only thing I won't be able to give birth on my back I will either have to be on all fours or on my side which doesn't bother me really but I see my midwife next Monday and it was said they may speak about a c section so we shall see.

The main thing is she is not coming yet :) they are not sure when she will but it doesn't look like I will go full term fingers crossed I do and she comes out big and healthy, I will stop with the essay now thanks again for the messages and hello to all the new ladies :hi:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Is anyone else having trouble posting new threads?


----------



## Sproglett

Elhaym said:


> Hi ladies :hi: welcome!
> 
> A few pages back some of you were talking about pregnancy massage (I'm just getting caught up on 8 pages or so, LOL). Do you just go to your normal beauty/massage place and ask for a pregnancy one, or is it a specific thing offered by certain places? Sorry if this is a stupid question :dohh:
> 
> Got the pram ordered this weekend, got a fab deal on an Oyster package with free car seat! Things are really starting to feel a bit more real now x

Hey, my inlaws brought me vouchers for a spa who offer a "mum to be" package, so i think its only certain ones that offer it as it would be different trainig etc, congrat on getting a good deal on your travel system, i love a bargain x x



tmmommy07 said:


> Well, we are officially team :pink:! No doubt left about it! I'll post a pic tomorrow.

Woo hoo, looking forward to the pik, and i've updated you to :pink:



chitown_james said:


> YAY! My wife is Due September 15th...lets see if she can hold out!! :) :) :)

Congratulations, what team are you on?



mummyb1 said:


> Hi ladies thank you for all of your messages wishing us well I really appreciate it......

OMG hun that sound so scary, I'm so glad that all is ok with you and Laila, I have spd (luckily quite mild) and my friend also had it (hers was quite bad, she had to wear a support band for the majority of her pregnancy) she had an emergency c-section with her lo (not due to the spd, but baby was breach when her waters broke) really hope Laila sticks in till she's full term. Got my fx for you! x x


----------



## Sproglett

AngelofTroy said:


> Is anyone else having trouble posting new threads?

can't say i've tried tbh x x (sorry)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sproglett said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble posting new threads?
> 
> can't say i've tried tbh x x (sorry)Click to expand...

I've managed it now! I kept trying to paste in what I'd written but it would freeze every time. In the end I posted something different and then edited it!!


----------



## Sproglett

what a pain, lol, glad you've sorted it.


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett said:


> OMG hun that sound so scary, I'm so glad that all is ok with you and Laila, I have spd (luckily quite mild) and my friend also had it (hers was quite bad, she had to wear a support band for the majority of her pregnancy) she had an emergency c-section with her lo (not due to the spd, but baby was breach when her waters broke) really hope Laila sticks in till she's full term. Got my fx for you! x x

It wasn't a great day but just so glad she's not yet making a run for it, oh it's a pain in the bum isn't it silly spd I hope your's doesn't play up for you. Thank you hun xx


----------



## Sproglett

thanks sweetie, i think mine will make an early appearence, but only by about 2 weeks so he/she comes in august (cuz i want a september baby lol)


----------



## mummyb1

Haha aww well fingers crossed bubs stays in there until September for you :) so many people say September is a brilliant time actually x


----------



## Starstryder

Glad she is staying put! SPD sucks though, I had it with first kiddo and to a much smaller degree with this one thank goodness. Take it easy. :)

My next app is on Friday, new-old doc, new hospital and Kidlet gets to go with to see his sister again. Well, hopefully she is still a she on friday's scan lol. I won't be too sad if she turns into a he but I have gotten used to referring to wee one as she and have started using her name. LOL


----------



## Sproglett

If baby comes 1st September they will be the oldest in the school year, and will start school a year later than if they are born on 31st August. I personally like the idea of this as I feel it assists them academically. Also my hubby and I are both short (Im 5ft2 hes 5ft6) and even as the oldest in the year (born 7th Sept) my hubby was the shortest (can only imagine how noticeable that would have been if he was born in the august). He looked too small to be in school on his first year photo bless him.


----------



## Miss Vintage

Hey mummyb1, glad that Laila is not on her way just yet and that you had good care from the midwife. Take it easy, a perfect excuse to be lazy, I think!


----------



## AngelofTroy

We also get our LOs at home for longer :) if they're born at the end of August then they start school all day, 5 days a week, at just 48 months old. Now for some (like my OH's niece) who have been in nursery for a while at that age, it's no big deal. But for some children who are at home until then, that's a big jump to make at such a young age. On a selfish note I want as much time with them as possible!


----------



## Sproglett

AngelofTroy said:


> We also get our LOs at home for longer :) if they're born at the end of August then they start school all day, 5 days a week, at just 48 months old. Now for some (like my OH's niece) who have been in nursery for a while at that age, it's no big deal. But for some children who are at home until then, that's a big jump to make at such a young age. On a selfish note I want as much time with them as possible!

bless ya, well my nephew will be 3 in 2 1/2 weeks and he goes to nursery one day a week for socialising purposes etc, i think its been really beneficial to him, so im hoping to do that too. if i return to work after having baby, i want to return part time, so obviously i wanna get baby in a centre on the days i'll be at work as i dont want the grandparents battling over who gets baby when im working lol


----------



## KathrynW

My daughter has just turned 4 and goes to nursery for 3 hours each day, for the same purpose as your nephew. It's definitely been beneficial for her, she's made lots of friends and is a lot more sociable. Although we do still have tears most mornings, she said she'd rather stay at home and play with me and my other daughter! x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sproglett said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> We also get our LOs at home for longer :) if they're born at the end of August then they start school all day, 5 days a week, at just 48 months old. Now for some (like my OH's niece) who have been in nursery for a while at that age, it's no big deal. But for some children who are at home until then, that's a big jump to make at such a young age. On a selfish note I want as much time with them as possible!
> 
> bless ya, well my nephew will be 3 in 2 1/2 weeks and he goes to nursery one day a week for socialising purposes etc, i think its been really beneficial to him, so im hoping to do that too. if i return to work after having baby, i want to return part time, so obviously i wanna get baby in a centre on the days i'll be at work as i dont want the grandparents battling over who gets baby when im working lolClick to expand...

I am going to return to work part time, but hopefully respite work which will be evenings and weekends when OH is around, and more in the school holidays when my mum is able to look after LO. I'm certainly not saying I wouldn't consider nursery, I think it can be great for kids, but I feel blessed that I can spend quite a big chunk of my time with my future LOs when they're small.


----------



## Starstryder

First kiddo is a real little social bunny and we got him into a good nursery by the time he turned three. The first morning he cried (I cried harder though lol) but not once since then. This week they have a mid-term break and he begged to go to holiday care to play with other kids.

He was born beginning of December so he could have gone to "big school" this year but at 6 we felt it was a bit too early for that. I don't think he is mentally prepared for the amount of work they do.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Starstryder said:


> First kiddo is a real little social bunny and we got him into a good nursery by the time he turned three. The first morning he cried (I cried harder though lol) but not once since then. This week they have a mid-term break and he begged to go to holiday care to play with other kids.
> 
> He was born beginning of December so he could have gone to "big school" this year but at 6 we felt it was a bit too early for that. I don't think he is mentally prepared for the amount of work they do.


That's really interesting that you get to choose, I don't think we can delay starting school in the UK but I'm no expert! Mostly they start at 4. 

I think socialising is really important for children, I think my comment before was a bit selfish reading it back, wanting my LO home because I'd miss them! lol. Who knows what decisions we'll make later on, but I think one way or another I'll be making sure LO socialises and makes friends, whether that be classes and play groups, or a more formal nursery environment. 

I really hope to take LO to baby swimming and gym classes, does anyone know how young you can take a baby swimming?


----------



## Sproglett

AngelofTroy said:


> Starstryder said:
> 
> 
> First kiddo is a real little social bunny and we got him into a good nursery by the time he turned three. The first morning he cried (I cried harder though lol) but not once since then. This week they have a mid-term break and he begged to go to holiday care to play with other kids.
> 
> He was born beginning of December so he could have gone to "big school" this year but at 6 we felt it was a bit too early for that. I don't think he is mentally prepared for the amount of work they do.
> 
> 
> That's really interesting that you get to choose, I don't think we can delay starting school in the UK but I'm no expert! Mostly they start at 4.
> 
> I think socialising is really important for children, I think my comment before was a bit selfish reading it back, wanting my LO home because I'd miss them! lol. Who knows what decisions we'll make later on, but I think one way or another I'll be making sure LO socialises and makes friends, whether that be classes and play groups, or a more formal nursery environment.
> 
> I really hope to take LO to baby swimming and gym classes, does anyone know how young you can take a baby swimming?Click to expand...

i totally understand where your coming from in wanting to spend every moment possible with your lo. I dont think it's selfish at all :)

As for baby swimming i dont know if this will help at all?

https://www.waterbabies.co.uk/the_pools.php


----------



## mummyb1

Miss Vintage said:


> Hey mummyb1, glad that Laila is not on her way just yet and that you had good care from the midwife. Take it easy, a perfect excuse to be lazy, I think!

Thank you haha yep an for me put my feet up for a while :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sproglett said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starstryder said:
> 
> 
> First kiddo is a real little social bunny and we got him into a good nursery by the time he turned three. The first morning he cried (I cried harder though lol) but not once since then. This week they have a mid-term break and he begged to go to holiday care to play with other kids.
> 
> He was born beginning of December so he could have gone to "big school" this year but at 6 we felt it was a bit too early for that. I don't think he is mentally prepared for the amount of work they do.
> 
> 
> That's really interesting that you get to choose, I don't think we can delay starting school in the UK but I'm no expert! Mostly they start at 4.
> 
> I think socialising is really important for children, I think my comment before was a bit selfish reading it back, wanting my LO home because I'd miss them! lol. Who knows what decisions we'll make later on, but I think one way or another I'll be making sure LO socialises and makes friends, whether that be classes and play groups, or a more formal nursery environment.
> 
> I really hope to take LO to baby swimming and gym classes, does anyone know how young you can take a baby swimming?Click to expand...
> 
> i totally understand where your coming from in wanting to spend every moment possible with your lo. I dont think it's selfish at all :)
> 
> As for baby swimming i dont know if this will help at all?
> 
> https://www.waterbabies.co.uk/the_pools.phpClick to expand...

That's really interesting! Thanks! Has anyone taken their LO to waterbabies? It looks really good but seems expensive as as far as I can tell, 4 x 10 week terms, at £12-£15 a session? Is what.. £500 or more up front? Eek, have I got that right?


----------



## Sproglett

AngelofTroy said:


> That's really interesting! Thanks! Has anyone taken their LO to waterbabies? It looks really good but seems expensive as as far as I can tell, 4 x 10 week terms, at £12-£15 a session? Is what.. £500 or more up front? Eek, have I got that right?

wow hadnt read the details :( my sis was gonna take my nephew to swimming when she first had him but didnt get round to it, i think that as long as they have on a normal nappy aswell as a swim nappy over the top, and their cord has broken away, they're able to go (dont quote me on that though) x x


----------



## ShockingB

Hi September mummies, I'm Daniela and my baby girl is due on September 3rd. I'm hoping she comes early or that I can be induced because I am so NOT enjoying this pregnancy!! This is my first - and probably last. But I can't wait to meet her!! Feels like time is going by so slow but when I look back at it the last 7 months have gone by sooo fast!! I feel like she's ready to come out too! Her nursery is ready and I've just ordered the car seat and bathing/changing unit which were the only last 2 bits missing, now I just need to start buying nappies, creams, wipes, and ofcorse I need to start thinking of packing my bag!! 

Has anyone else packed their bag or has started to pack their bag???


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

*MummyB*, woah there what an awful day, so glad they have sorted you out though and yes you should now take real care of yourself. From what i have learned in preggo yoga you are better off not giving birth on your back anyway, "active, forward and open" is better for the baby to come out!!

I go to aqua bump and the lady there does aquababies too and she said the babies can come from 6 weeks, its usually dependant on when the mum can come ie. after c section/bleeding has stopped etc. Im deffo doing it!! Not cheap though i agree!

*Shocking*, ive started my hospital suitcase(!) list and its huge!! a few pages back quite a few ladies posted their lists, seems like there is a lot to pack but mostly for "just in case"!!

Im going shopping on Saturday with my parents to pick up the buggy :yipee: and to buy a few more bits and peices!! Cant wait, love buying baby things!! My bank balance doesnt like it much though!!

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Ashlie - that must off been so scary, so glad Laila is staying put and really hope she stays there for at least another 7 weeks! Try and take it easy - when are you finishing work?

I had to go up to the labour ward about 10 weeks ago when I had really bad stomach pains and they had the little cot in the room and it freaked me out, an incubator would have scared me so much more though! I think Eastenders is definitely making it worse!

Clobo - look at you being organised with your hospital bag! Jealous of baby shopping, I have just bought a cute sleepsuit and cardigan for my little man!

https://www.mothercare.com/Boys-Sup...baby%20All%20in%20one&q=superbaby&q=superbaby

and

https://www.next.co.uk/x493896s2#804052x49

*Everyone* - what breast pumps are you getting if you are buying them????


----------



## Clobo

Aw those are sooooo cute Lola!!!

My friend (washed, sterilised and ) gave me her Tommee Tippee electric breast pump that she swore by, really hoping to be able to BF and use it ... I have to admit to popping it on and giving it a little try .... obv nothing came out but it was the wierdest feeling!! I have been given some unused Avent bottles so if i need to use them then ill just decant from the TT bottle into the Avent ones!!

So complicated all this stuff!!!

xxx


----------



## Horselover21

Hi Mummies
I'm Becca. My little bump is coming the 7th September though I have a feeling the little monster is going to surprise me and turn up early. (Both me and my partner were early babies, 4 weeks for me and 6 weeks for my other half)
I have a stepson who has just turned 3 who lives with us (thats going to be interesting when bump pops out)
We dont know what sex bump is but we have a girl and boy's name picked.
Boy - Rylie Benjamin Johnson
Girl - Cora Bella Johnson (what do you think?)
We are nowhere near ready for bump. Between trying to move(still haven't found the right place) and planning a wedding bump surprised us all. 
Not planned but still a blessing, well except when the monster kicks my ribs. Can't wait to get to know you all. How has being pregnant been for you?


----------



## seaweed eater

lola_90 said:


> *Everyone* - what breast pumps are you getting if you are buying them????

Medela Swing. The advice I was given (I'm in the US) is that Medela is the only brand to even consider. They're expensive, but you can always get a used one and just replace the parts that need to be new.


----------



## mrsM78

I see quite a few people commenting they've got SPD. So do I but I've found something that really helps me. We just bought a new house and there is a lot of old wallpaper that I am stripping. All this stretching has got rid of my pain that I really suffered with before. The only time I struggle now is at work as I have a very sedentary job and it makes the pain worse.


----------



## Pixie19

Asif i've only just noticed this thread!! :dohh: 

Im 22, OH is 30, and we're expecting our little BOY Logan on 3rd September!!

:flower:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi ladies 

I took my LO to waterbabies from 9 months to 2 years he absolutely loved it and his confidence in water amazes us. It is pricey we paid £128.50 per term (each term is 10 weeks) there are breaks throughout which roughly tie in with school holidays. Not being a strong swimmer myself I found it priceless I waited until I had returned to work as then the lessons came from the extra wages I was receiving. They have recently started gift vouchers so may be something people could give baby 

Xx


----------



## mummyb1

ShockingB said:


> Hi September mummies, I'm Daniela and my baby girl is due on September 3rd...
> 
> Has anyone else packed their bag or has started to pack their bag???

:hi: Daniela and welcome!
I hope you and your little girl are well :) I have my hospital bag packed and ready I only started it so early as I am house sitting soon and thought Id best have in just incase but after Monday's palarva I am so glad I had it done x



Clobo said:


> Hi All
> 
> *MummyB*, woah there what an awful day, so glad they have sorted you out though and yes you should now take real care of yourself. From what i have learned in preggo yoga you are better off not giving birth on your back anyway, "active, forward and open" is better for the baby to come out!!

Thank you I will be taking it very easy from now on. Oh good thank you for that I kind of like the idea of being on all fours a tad animal like but I think it will be good and gravity might be on my side in that position x



lola_90 said:


> Ashlie - that must off been so scary, so glad Laila is staying put and really hope she stays there for at least another 7 weeks! Try and take it easy - when are you finishing work?
> 
> I had to go up to the labour ward about 10 weeks ago when I had really bad stomach pains and they had the little cot in the room and it freaked me out, an incubator would have scared me so much more though! I think Eastenders is definitely making it worse!

Thank you hun, I am going to take it real easy and try to keep her in there for as long as possible so she can cook :) I was supposed to be starting a 3 day week at 36 weeks but I am going to speak to my boss and try sort something else out as I don't think I should do that anymore.

Oh god it's horrid isn't it and it was strange I freaked when I saw it and do you know what that's the exact thing that was running though my mind Eastenders and that tiny baby, really didn't help matters x 




Horselover21 said:


> Hi Mummies
> I'm Becca. My little bump is coming the 7th September though I have a feeling the little monster is going to surprise me and turn up early.

:hi: Becca and welcome I love the names you have picked I loved the name Riley if Laila was a boy that was going to be her name :haha:



mrsM78 said:


> I see quite a few people commenting they've got SPD. So do I but I've found something that really helps me. We just bought a new house and there is a lot of old wallpaper that I am stripping. All this stretching has got rid of my pain that I really suffered with before. The only time I struggle now is at work as I have a very sedentary job and it makes the pain worse.

Thank you for this I will deffo give this a go!


----------



## Sproglett

lola_90 said:


> *Everyone* - what breast pumps are you getting if you are buying them????

Hey hun, i've ordered the tommee tippee electric as i've ordered the tommee tippee essentials set from mother care and it means my bottles will fit to it etc, im hoping to breast feed but my mom lost her milk very early on and my sis lost hers after only 9 days, so we will see. i know a few people that have used this one and love it, although i've also heard alot of positive reviews on the medela swing x x



Horselover21 said:


> Hi Mummies
> I'm Becca. My little bump is coming the 7th September though I have a feeling the little monster is going to surprise me and turn up early. (Both me and my partner were early babies, 4 weeks for me and 6 weeks for my other half)
> I have a stepson who has just turned 3 who lives with us (thats going to be interesting when bump pops out)
> We dont know what sex bump is but we have a girl and boy's name picked.
> Boy - Rylie Benjamin Johnson
> Girl - Cora Bella Johnson (what do you think?)
> We are nowhere near ready for bump. Between trying to move(still haven't found the right place) and planning a wedding bump surprised us all.
> Not planned but still a blessing, well except when the monster kicks my ribs. Can't wait to get to know you all. How has being pregnant been for you?

Hey :wave: you're due date is my dh's birthday lol, love your name choices, they are beautiful, My pregnancy is going really well, baby likes to give us the occasional panic etc, but thats all part and parcel. :) 



Pixie19 said:


> Asif i've only just noticed this thread!! :dohh:
> Im 22, OH is 30, and we're expecting our little BOY Logan on 3rd September!!
> :flower:

Welcome, as you've only just found us, use the baby brain excude it works wonders, glad you managed to find us though, the more the merrier :) x x


*EVERYONE IS UPDATED ETC, IF THERE ARE ANY DETAILS INCORRECT PLEASE TELL ME, THIS TAKES ALOT MORE EFFORT AND CONCENTRATION THAN I ORIGINALLY GAVE IT CREDIT FOR LOL!*


----------



## Smile181c

I'm back :D all in my new house now! Obvs a lot has gone on since I last came in, hope you're okay mummyb1!! xx


----------



## Sproglett

welcome back, We've missed you x x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Smile181c said:


> I'm back :D all in my new house now! Obvs a lot has gone on since I last came in, hope you're okay mummyb1!! xx

How exciting! Are you having a nursery? x


----------



## Smile181c

We are :) I can't wait to get it all sorted out!! :happydance:

Getting constant BH though since unpacking everything!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Take it easy! What are your nursery plans?


----------



## Smile181c

I will do :)

I think we're going for the Olive & Henri set from babies r us :) Are you having a nursery?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Cool! Yeah we've been slowly baby-fying the spare room :) We moved our Ikea unit https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/expedit-shelving-unit__0092718_PE229441_S4.jpg up there and bought brightly coloured canvas storage boxes to go in it, nappies in one, wipes in another, vests in another etc. Some we left empty for toys/family photos. 

We've bought some wall stickers of hot air balloons and clouds that we need to put up, and SIL-to-be is giving us her daughter's old cotbed.


----------



## katix333

Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on this thread I've been so busy with wedding planning and baby planning it's been unreal!! I can excitedly say though that we get married next Friday!!! Whhhhoooooooop!!! But unlike my other two babies at this stage we still have a baby no name as we can't agree on anything!! Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Miss Vintage

Congrats on your wedding! We have no name for baby yet either, with us I think it's got to the stage of 'well, if I can't have the name I want, you can't have the name you want'. Good to know that two such mature people are about to become parents!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Miss Vintage said:


> Congrats on your wedding! We have no name for baby yet either, with us I think it's got to the stage of 'well, if I can't have the name I want, you can't have the name you want'. Good to know that two such mature people are about to become parents!

I think we're at that stage too!


----------



## Elhaym

Haha Vintage, us too. OH doesn't want my fave name so I'm stumped. Ive given up thinking about it for now, too many other things to worry about!

Had 28 week app today, next at 31 weeks.... they're getting closer together! They took bloods and I really hope my iron level is ok so I can book at the birth centre *crosses fingers*


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> I'm back :D all in my new house now! Obvs a lot has gone on since I last came in, hope you're okay mummyb1!! xx

You'r back :) oh that's brilliant your in your new house bet it feels great to be in there now, were doing okay thank you hun x


----------



## mumsince2010

May i join?? Im due september 27th. We are having a girl 

My names kat. im 22 and this is my second pregnancy. i have a 21 month old son


----------



## Smile181c

mummyb1 said:


> You'r back :) oh that's brilliant your in your new house bet it feels great to be in there now, were doing okay thank you hun x

Ah I'm glad :)


----------



## TT84

Can I join this thread....pretty please!

My name is Tania and I have a little boy already who is 2 1/2. I am due on 20th September which is my OHs birthday and expecting a little girl :happydance:


----------



## Miss Vintage

Elhaym said:


> Haha Vintage, us too. OH doesn't want my fave name so I'm stumped. Ive given up thinking about it for now, too many other things to worry about!
> 
> Had 28 week app today, next at 31 weeks.... they're getting closer together! They took bloods and I really hope my iron level is ok so I can book at the birth centre *crosses fingers*

Yep, strangely, choosing a name seems the least of my worries! Fingers crossed for your blood test.


----------



## robyn1990

Hii im due 26th September with a little girl :) great thread xxxx


----------



## lola_90

Glad everything went well with the move Chloe, hope your BH settle down :flower:


----------



## DeeDee80

Hello. I'm Dianna. Just moved over from second tri ( a week late). My husband and I have been married for over 7 years, been together for over 8 years. In June our son turned 7 and we are due Sept 25th with our second child, a little girl. I find her to be much more active than my son was. He seemed more laid back. He also sat farther back so I had a lot of back pain with him and not as much movement. She sits so far up front and I get loads of movement from her but also more pain in my pelvic area. We are very excited to have her, and after this baby we are DONE! No more babies, we hope! LOL


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone

Wow September is going to be a busy baby month, must have been nothing on TV at Christmas!!! :rofl: :sex:

Ive been getting Braxton Hicks too, really tight, not sure my belly will stretch much more!!

Smile, glad the move went ok chick!!

xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Clobo said:


> Wow September is going to be a busy baby month, must have been nothing on TV at Christmas!!! :rofl: :sex:

Lol! Our :sex: was to combat the post new year anti-climax! We only :sex: without a condom the one time, after I thought I'd ovulated, so we know exactly when we made our :baby:!!


----------



## Starstryder

LOL for us it was a very quiet New Years...first time ever we didn't have anything going on, so um yeah as hubby put it, "Why not see the new year in with a bang?" rofl sorry if tmi but darnit if the cheesiest line ever didn't produce something awesome lol.

Am nervous and excited, tomorrow is my app with new-old doc and another scan. :D I can't wait to see if wee one is still in fact a little girl and to see if she is on target growth wise.


----------



## Sproglett

Morning ladies, i have updated the list with all our newbies again, so can you just check I've got your details correct if you are new. 

How is everyone doing? 

I'm good, currently I have had no bh which i am very greatful of and baby had hiccups for the first time ever yesterday, followed by having them again last night and my dh got to feel them WOOHOO.

I've gone onto 1/2 days at work now, as the school I'm working at is closing down on 20th July and we have no children in at all (they've all done their exams and left). So I'm working 8-1:30 (ish) which is nice.

I break up on Friday 20th, I'm having 3 weeks with no pay (boooooo), from 13-31st august i'm claiming holiday i'm owed and I will start my maternity on 1st september.

I've got my 31w midwife appointment on Monday, and I've got another scan on Tuesday 7th August, I can't wait to see baby again, MUST STAY TEAM YELLOW, MUST STAY TEAM YELLOW.


----------



## Smile181c

Whats your next scan for sproglett?

I'm having a sad day today - my friends little brother died last night, he was only 18 :nope: xx


----------



## DeeDee80

We were actually so busy at New Year's and Christmas it's amazing we fell pregnant at all! I honestly thought we had missed it and I was already anticipating my next period so that I could start my charting cycle all over again....


----------



## Sproglett

Smile181c said:


> Whats your next scan for sproglett?
> 
> I'm having a sad day today - my friends little brother died last night, he was only 18 :nope: xx

Hey, my scan is to check on baby's heart, my dh has heart disease, and the hospital are keeping a close eye on baby up to the age of 20 as it is genetic and theres a 50% chance of baby inheriting it. If it isnt picked up by birth baby will have to go to check ups every 3 years till they hit puberty then every year till they are 20, the condition (if baby has it) worsens as time goes on, but they are in the clear if nothing is picked up by 20. My dhs is quite mild, but that doesnt determine the severity that would be passed down (if it is).

Sorry to hear about your friends brother, what happened (if you dont mind me asking) big :hugs: to you x x


----------



## AngelofTroy

How often do you have to have scans Sproglett? Fingers crossed for you it's all clear. 

Sorry to hear about your friend's brother Smile :( that's awful especially so young.


----------



## Sproglett

AngelofTroy said:


> How often do you have to have scans Sproglett? Fingers crossed for you it's all clear.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend's brother Smile :( that's awful especially so young.

My consultant checked baby's heart at 20w but bay wasn't in the best position, so i had one at 22w which showed all is normal, the one at 35w should be my last one, its just to check if anything has progressed to ensure baby will be ok for a natural birth etc.


----------



## AngelofTroy

That must be worrying, I suppose at least you get to see lots of baby! 

I have my Anti-D injection tomorrow, I know it's nothing to stress over but I keep getting anxious! An injection AND bloods in one appointment seems like a recipe for me fainting!


----------



## Sproglett

AngelofTroy said:


> That must be worrying, I suppose at least you get to see lots of baby!
> 
> I have my Anti-D injection tomorrow, I know it's nothing to stress over but I keep getting anxious! An injection AND bloods in one appointment seems like a recipe for me fainting!

It kinda didnt dawn on me that its an actual disease (i think i've been in denial since i found out mikey had it lol) till he went last week for a check up on his (first time i've convinced him to go since we got together) and seeing all the tubes etc they attached to him, he's got an ultrasound on his heart the day after baby's scan, and they're hooking him up to a 48hr monitor to see his rythmic pattern etc, so i'll know more about what to expect with little one's check ups once we've got the results of his check up.

did you see the posts I wrote about the anti-d jab? i am such a scardy cat, i had mine last thursday, still have a bruise (i'm on daily aspirin though so i bruise easity) lol. I think i put something in my journal aswell about it, cant remember though lol :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

No I don't think I saw it, I'll search it now. How was it? I don't mind a bruise I just get scared of fainting, I'm such a scaredy cat! 

I was never frightened of injections and things till I gave blood, I was 17 and I was so keen to do something to help people, but I fainted with the needle in my arm and wouldn't come round at first and they had to go and get my mum from the waiting room. The nurse said not to come back! She was quite sharp with me saying I shouldn't have come if I was prone to fainting because it caused more harm than good. :(

It's daft, I've have 2 tattoos and no problems with them!


----------



## Miss Vintage

Sorry to hear about your friend's brother, Smile :hugs:


----------



## Sproglett

lol i also have a tattoo (shhhhh) lol. my hospital give the double dose, so you only have to have it once during the pregnancy, and they gave it in my leg. it was sharp going in and then i felt her push the fluid in, then it stung for a bit afterwards (which she told me it would) but i soon got over it. 
I had to be reminded to breathe by the midwife when i last had my bloods taken (at 28w) and when i did start breathing, i started to hyperventilate :rofl:


----------



## Miss Vintage

AngelofTroy said:


> No I don't think I saw it, I'll search it now. How was it? I don't mind a bruise I just get scared of fainting, I'm such a scaredy cat!
> 
> I was never frightened of injections and things till I gave blood, I was 17 and I was so keen to do something to help people, but I fainted with the needle in my arm and wouldn't come round at first and they had to go and get my mum from the waiting room. The nurse said not to come back! She was quite sharp with me saying I shouldn't have come if I was prone to fainting because it caused more harm than good. :(
> 
> It's daft, I've have 2 tattoos and no problems with them!

Once when I gave blood I fainted on the bus afterwards, right into some random guys arms. Sadly instead of being tall, dark and handsome he was short, old and very embarrassed.


----------



## SatansSprite

Sorry for being so quiet ladies, the conversation topics move so quickly I've had trouble figuring out how to jump in. Also been busy the past couple days and haven't been on computer much.

I gave blood once though and came quite close to passing out. They actually had to take the needle out before I gave a full donation cause I was feeling so lightheaded. I did throw up though, and since I was in school at the time they actually called my grandmother (whom I was living with at the time) to come and pick me up since I was in NO shape to be going back to class.

I had a 4th ultrasound just on Tuesday to check on bubs growth. My son was born so small (3pounds 5 ounces at 36 weeks) and it was determined after the fact that he was an IUGR baby. So they are keeping an eye on this one to make sure growth stays on track. Also I'm going to need at least one more because at my last ultrasound they found a potential issue with bubs kidneys. Not a major one, the only real thing that might happen if this problem IS there is that bubs could be a higher risk of contracting a UTI. Anyways this ultrasound I just had was too soon to re-check it, so I should be getting at least one more for that but I was gonna have one anyways to see where the growth is at again.

On a good news front, at my last ultrasound they told me bubs was in a breech position. At the ultrasound on Tuesday, he's flipped around to being head down. :happydance: Hopefully he stays that way, as being head down is the first step towards me trying for a VBAC.

Last month I had my Rhogam shot (what you guys anti-d). I hate these too but I find as long as I don't watch I can manage. The blood drawing is where I have issues, no matter how many times I get it done I ALWAYS need to be reminded to relax. Crappy part is I still need to get more blood drawn in a couple weeks as a follow up to it, to make sure it took or something? I dunno.

Had an appointment with my midwife on Tuesday too, and it kinda really hit home how close things are getting when she asked me what my intention for pain management was. I told her I want to try for as natural as possible. Now after my son being an emergency c-section I know too well this may not happen and could change very quickly but unlike with my son I feel a little more mentally prepared for that possibility (I had a pretty bad case of PPD with him from this reason). Fingers crossed though I get a good experience.


----------



## lola_90

AngelofTroy said:


> That must be worrying, I suppose at least you get to see lots of baby!
> 
> I have my Anti-D injection tomorrow, I know it's nothing to stress over but I keep getting anxious! An injection AND bloods in one appointment seems like a recipe for me fainting!

:hugs:

Hope it goes ok tomorrow, i had my GTT test, anti-d and 28 w bloods in one morning and it was shitty!

The injections itself is ok, mine hurt a but after but that was it, hope yours goes ok :flower:

*Chloe* - Really sorry to hear about your friend's brother, so so sad :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Can i join here pleaseeeee :) this thread seems like fun.

I'm Charlotte and due on the 16th with a litle boy :) xxxx


----------



## Hellylou

Just noticed - no one is due on the 14th yet! :wacko:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hey just noticed this thread! I wanna join :)

I'm Kailey, I have a 2.5 year old and due on September 22!


----------



## Jessy16

Yay, another lady due on the 22nd!


----------



## Buzzymomma

We can compare notes and have a "who'll go into labour first" contest :haha:


----------



## wifenmom

I'm due on the 10th but never made it to 39weeks


----------



## SatansSprite

So I just got word back from the midwife today with the results from my latest growth scan I had 2 days ago, and the news was not necessarily good news. I won't retype it all out here but if you go to the thread I just posted:

Troubling News From Midwife

You can read it.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Oh Hun I can imagine you are just sick with worry :hugs:

I know this is easier said than done but try to relax! Take it easy, lay on the couch! 

Baby could catch up again, maybe they're just having an off couple weeks. S/he could pack on some pounds in the next few!

About the kidneys... I know a lady whos scan also said fluid on the kidney, and it completely cleared up before she gave birth. 

Really try not to worry about it before there's something concrete to worry about :hugs:


----------



## mummyb1

:hi: To the new ladies!
I hope everyone is doing well 

Chole - So sorry to hear about your friends brother :hugs:


----------



## Sproglett

Charlotteee said:


> Can i join here pleaseeeee :) this thread seems like fun.
> 
> I'm Charlotte and due on the 16th with a litle boy :) xxxx




Hellylou said:


> Just noticed - no one is due on the 14th yet! :wacko:




Buzzymomma said:


> Hey just noticed this thread! I wanna join :)
> 
> I'm Kailey, I have a 2.5 year old and due on September 22!




wifenmom said:


> I'm due on the 10th but never made it to 39weeks

:wave: Welcome to the thread ladies, it moves very quickly (just to let you know) :) 

I've added your details to the first post now, Kailey and wifenmom what team are you guys on? i've put team yellow as it didnt say in your posts x x


----------



## Sproglett

mummyb1 said:


> :hi: To the new ladies!
> I hope everyone is doing well
> 
> Chole - So sorry to hear about your friends brother :hugs:

Hey Ashlie, is Laiala behaving now? x x


----------



## Smile181c

Satansprite :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed that baby is just having a slow couple of weeks and that she'll catch up! And I'm sure the kidneys are fine too - with the docs keeping such a close eye on you, they'll catch anything before it turns into anything serious! Lots of hugs for you though, I can imagine how worrying it must be xx


----------



## freddie

Hellylou said:


> Just noticed - no one is due on the 14th yet! :wacko:

I am I am!!! :hi:


----------



## Charlotteee

Morning ladies. God the weather is AWFUL here. It's thundering and lightning and absolutely throwing it down. Hoping it doesn't flood again! But it provably will, we are on flood alert.

I feel like crap too, I've done really well this pregnancy and not picked up any illnesses until yesterday. My throat is on fire :( just gonna spend the weekend chilling. Hope you girls are all ok. Happy Friday! xx


----------



## Smile181c

The weather is crap here too, we're on amber alert :saywhat:

It's meant to be July! :hissy:


----------



## Sproglett

rachelkt said:


> Hellylou said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed - no one is due on the 14th yet! :wacko:
> 
> I am I am!!! :hi:Click to expand...

welcome, you're now on the list x x



Charlotteee said:


> Morning ladies. God the weather is AWFUL here. It's thundering and lightning and absolutely throwing it down. Hoping it doesn't flood again! But it provably will, we are on flood alert.
> 
> I feel like crap too, I've done really well this pregnancy and not picked up any illnesses until yesterday. My throat is on fire :( just gonna spend the weekend chilling. Hope you girls are all ok. Happy Friday! xx

happy friday to you too, sorry you've picked up a bug now :( BOOOOOOO!



Smile181c said:


> The weather is crap here too, we're on amber alert :saywhat:
> 
> It's meant to be July! :hissy:

can't believe half the country is on amber alert, my hubby has been commuting to Grantham all week, he best not get stuck over there! i want him home!!! :(


----------



## 2012

I'm due 14th too!! Hi everyone


----------



## Sproglett

:wave: hi 2012


----------



## AngelofTroy

Had my injection! It felt really weird going in but feel fine now :) 
I told the midwife that movements have been less forceful than they were but she said if I was still feeling them frequently then that was ok. She did keep stressing that if I was at all concerned to call the hospital which scared me a bit! 

Off to my parents' house now for my brother's birthday, I have 2 plasters on my arm so hoping for lots of tea and sympathy! xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh and she said baby is lying across like it's in a hammock lol! Don't know how they're managing to kick me in the crotch from there, maybe it's an elbow!


----------



## Hellylou

AngelofTroy said:


> Oh and she said baby is lying across like it's in a hammock lol! Don't know how they're managing to kick me in the crotch from there, maybe it's an elbow!

I think I am having an octopus - I get kicked in about 10 places at once it feels!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha me too! He was head down at 28 weeks but I still feel lumps in my side!


----------



## Miss Vintage

Yep, me too, head down at 28weeks, getting kicks (?) way over on my left side!


----------



## suspectpink

Hi everyone ! Hope you dont mind me jumping in :flower: Im 28 weeks pregnant with my 3rd son  My 2 older boys are 13 and 11 so it feels like the first time all over again :dohh:

Im due 27th September :happydance:

I hope everyone is feeling great :hugs: I weirdly feel more comfortable the last week than I did a few weeks ago!! Im embracing it ha!!! My little boy is such a mover he never keeps still bless!! Im sure he's going to run out of room soon :winkwink: 

Big hugs to everyone xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







602469_10151077247780797_1371074194_n.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Charlotteee

Jenson was head down at 28 week scan too with his feet on my right side, I get punches down below and kicks and knees poking out at the top of my belly, I could grab his bum the other day hehe xxx


----------



## 2012

My doc Monday said he felt like he was head down (I cannot tel at all) but I get kicks/jabs everywhere!!


----------



## Sproglett

My lo was head down at 28w. butt under my ribs, ocasionally it feels like theres a spine down eaither side and a butt under each rib... If i didnt know better i'd think there was 2 in there! :shock:


----------



## Elhaym

Aww I don't know which way my girl is laying, mw didn't mention it at 28 week appointment. I'm getting kicks and squirming everywhere so impossible for me to guess! I wanna know, haha :)


----------



## loves_cookies

I had a midwife appointment last Tuesday and my little one was oblique breech! Head under my ribs on my right side, bum bottom left. I get lots of kicks and punches everywhere, except under my ribs on the left! It's favourite is trying to stick it's head out, so I get a really hard lump sticking out! Sometimes with a surprising amount of force!


----------



## Sproglett

i get the "hard lump" but with me its a bottom :) hope baby turns for you soon hun x x


----------



## suspectpink

WoW you lot are good!! I havent a clue how my lo is positioned :dohh: But I swear I have more than one baby in there too ) xxxxx


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett said:


> Hey Ashlie, is Laiala behaving now? x x

Hiya she seems to be for now I'm still quite sore and she is still being a madam but I'm making sure she stays put! :haha: thanks for asking hun, how are you getting on? xx


----------



## cassarita

My baby is head down and I get so much squirming right in my pelvis. It's honestly super uncomfortable I feel like she is going to pop out any second!


----------



## Miss Vintage

suspectpink said:


> WoW you lot are good!! I havent a clue how my lo is positioned :dohh: But I swear I have more than one baby in there too ) xxxxx

I don't think I'd have figured it out on my own, but once the midwife told me he was head down, and I knew what that felt like, I feel he's still there. I could be completely wrong though!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Smile, so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:

Aw babies are such a worry before they are even born arent they, ill read your other thread when Im at home and have more time to read and reply properly :hugs:

Think my baby is head down most of the time and kind of lolls about from side to side, i can often feel what im sure is a knee or a shoulder and think ive got an ironman in there from some of the jolts i get!!!

I know, where is the sunshine??? :saywhat:

Hope you all have nice weekends planned?? xxx


----------



## loves_cookies

Miss Vintage said:


> suspectpink said:
> 
> 
> WoW you lot are good!! I havent a clue how my lo is positioned :dohh: But I swear I have more than one baby in there too ) xxxxx
> 
> I don't think I'd have figured it out on my own, but once the midwife told me he was head down, and I knew what that felt like, I feel he's still there. I could be completely wrong though!Click to expand...

I was the same, I had no idea either until my midwife told me. Once you know where they are, you can judge whether the movement you feel is the same or whether it changes. If/when it does change you can have an educated guess at it's new position. At my 28 week appointment the Baby was vertical breech. He/she moved to it's current position about 2 days after that appointment. Then when I went on Tuesday the midwife confirmed exactly the position I thought he/she was in. 

My little one seems to like it because I feel a lot of movement, but the baby doesn't actually move if that makes sense!


----------



## mummyb1

I also had no clue were Laila was until my 28 week appointment when she was head down then as loves cookies said you can sort of tell from then on as you feel the movements and guess what parts they are ect she's still head down now and almost engaged and don't I know it the pressure is unreal at times and I also get those moving lumps and quick jabs my whole belly moves sometimes or I get a massive rock hard lump on one side where she is pushing against me my belly looks proper lopsided :haha: I love it she fascinates me so much already I just watch her for ages.

Do you know what amazes me though, when you see a newborn they move so smoothly and only the slightest little movements but when they are in there movements are so fast hard and it feels like a eartquake going on in there!


----------



## Clobo

Yes sometimes i get a real shudder going on in there and like baby is throwing a strop or something!! Its amazing isnt it!! xxx


----------



## Laurakiaora

Meeee! I'm due on the 25th but I'm measuring a bit ahead at the moment. I'm (hopefully, as everything's already bought :haha:) having a little girl :)


----------



## mummyb1

Haha I get that too! I love it, it will be funny to see what there movements are like when they are born then we will be like "ohh so that's what you was doing in there" haha xx


----------



## loves_cookies

mummyb1 said:


> Haha I get that too! I love it, it will be funny to see what there movements are like when they are born then we will be like "ohh so that's what you was doing in there" haha xx

I hope not, otherwise mine is going to be headbutting everything!


----------



## mummyb1

:rofl: I would have a newborn that was able to do the worm!!


----------



## SatansSprite

Buzzymomma said:


> Oh Hun I can imagine you are just sick with worry :hugs:
> 
> I know this is easier said than done but try to relax! Take it easy, lay on the couch!
> 
> Baby could catch up again, maybe they're just having an off couple weeks. S/he could pack on some pounds in the next few!
> 
> About the kidneys... I know a lady whos scan also said fluid on the kidney, and it completely cleared up before she gave birth.
> 
> Really try not to worry about it before there's something concrete to worry about :hugs:




Smile181c said:


> Satansprite :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed that baby is just having a slow couple of weeks and that she'll catch up! And I'm sure the kidneys are fine too - with the docs keeping such a close eye on you, they'll catch anything before it turns into anything serious! Lots of hugs for you though, I can imagine how worrying it must be xx

Thanks for the support guys. Like I said in my other post, I'm not TOO worried about the kidneys, its more the size that's got me worried. I want to have hope for it, but at the same time I'm too scared of getting emotionally crushed if things do keep sliding. I feel like I need to expect the worst to protect myself. I can get into a funk and break down quite easily, even when not pregnant and because of this and the way things happened with my son I had a pretty bad case of PPD with him. So like I said, I'm just afraid of letting myself have that hope and then ending up in a bad place emotionally if things don't go good.


----------



## Elhaym

OMG I know what you mean about the fast movements! It's so strange that they can move that fast isn't it? They suddenly shudder really quickly for a few seconds then stop, it's like, what the hell are you doing in there baby? :haha:

Satanssprite :hugs: I'm sorry I don't have much advice, but I'm sure they will keep an eye on everything and you will get the best care you can. Sending you love and hugs. x


----------



## Buzzymomma

Sometimes mine moves so fast and so crazy like I think there's two in there! >.<


----------



## wifenmom

sorry, I'm on the blue team! I'm having my 3rd musketeer! 

I can't believe it's so close to being over already, I really wanna go to my due date but based on my history I'll have a baby next month. Anything is possible though


----------



## jasminemarie

Is it normal for the kicks and movements to hurt? Just a quick question I thought I would ask you guys instead of creating a whole new thread for it.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Sometimes it can hurt. Mine kicks in one place so much it hurts whenever she moves!


----------



## seaweed eater

Like Buzzymomma, I have one spot that hurts. It's an elbow (or possibly a hand) that he likes to push out in the same place and sometimes drag across my belly. That can be pretty uncomfortable.

Also, feet in ribs doesn't feel so great.

It's pretty minor pain/discomfort for me though...if it's really bad for you then you might want to ask a doctor.


----------



## Starstryder

Yeah, same here for that one spot that hurts every single time. I think it is a leg that is getting pushed next to my belly button and it feels like she wants to push out "Aliens" style lol.

Happy appointment yesterday! My little girl is very much a she lol, no disputing that anymore. But whoa Nelly is she a big baby. Weighed in at just over 3 lbs and measuring two weeks ahead. So he set the c-section date for the 13th and darn if that isn't close now. I had a minor freak out because the nursery isn't ready yet. And that today she will be here in 68 freaking days...


----------



## Elhaym

Starstryder it will be OK! :flower: 68 days till you meet your little lady, wow! Is your son excited to have a little sister?

Are you ladies going to antenatal classes? I got the letter asking me to book yesterday. They're called 'from bump to birth and beyond' classes here for some reason. 5 weeks starting 7th August. I'm quite nervous but looking forward to them too I think! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Elhaym mine are at the birth centre starting on 1st august for 3 Wednesdays.

Does anyone get baby really high up so that it hurts to sit forward? And if you do you can't breathe lol xx


----------



## Elhaym

yes so they like push upwards into your diaphragm? Bloody uncomfortable :haha:


----------



## Starstryder

Elhaym ~ Yes, he is very excited :) He in fact wants her here now lol and complains that sixty plus sleepies is way too much to wait. I think his excitement might wane a bit when the crying starts though lol. We did antenatal classes with my son and it was great, very informative. I ended up just feeling so much more prepared. I think you will have heaps of fun!

Charlotteee ~ Oh yes, this little girl likes doing that too. It almost feels like she is trying to do hand stands or something lol. But at least for now she is giving my bladder a break. :D


----------



## Baby2012

Hello ladies, we did our classes early and loved them. Our hospital (Chelsea and Westminster) offered them and they were great. 

Movement question, I'm the opposite to your ladies my LO movements are really slow. Anyone else? She rolls about mostly or pushes her butt/head out. I'm thinking she's just tight on space but does anyone else's baby move slowly? X


----------



## Elhaym

I get both types of movement Baby2012 - mostly it's the slow rolling/squirming movements like you describe, the funny fast shaking thing only happens now and again to me, so it's surprising when it does! 

aww Starstryder, he sounds adorable! Yes he might not like the crying so much :haha:

Oooh, my new maternity jeans just arrived, put them on straight away, LOL. so comfy :thumbup: and only 15 quid in the ASOS sale. I had some from new look but the waistband was pretty rigid so they dug into my bump after only a few weeks (why make maternity jeans where the waistband sits right in the middle??). Think the sale is still on, they have some nice maternity stuff!


----------



## kateKate

Baby 2012 yes it can be normal. My first didn't move too much but that's cause her legs and feet were all tucked up tight :) as long as there's movements its fine. Good to sit quietly and focus on the movements here and there. 

Wow there's so many September babies due :) I'm due 6th Sept and just waving hi to you all :) 
Only 8.5 weeks to go. Omg!


----------



## MissDimity

I'm so amazed that some ladies know how their baby is positioned. I don't have a clue.

Can't believe I have just 66 days to go!


----------



## kasey c

Elhaym said:


> Starstryder it will be OK! :flower: 68 days till you meet your little lady, wow! Is your son excited to have a little sister?
> 
> Are you ladies going to antenatal classes? I got the letter asking me to book yesterday. They're called 'from bump to birth and beyond' classes here for some reason. 5 weeks starting 7th August. I'm quite nervous but looking forward to them too I think! x

I think the ante-natal classes are definitely worth it - I did them in my first pregnancy and they were really informative. I remember knowing nothing about sweeps/ induction etc. in the end was booked in for two sweeps and induction so was good to know what to expect! Fortunately, didn't have to be induced! :)


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah I have nooo idea what's coming outta where, but it does hurt. My mom keeps saying it's all in my head and it's not that bad, and it actually upsets me that she says it, and even HOW she says it. Like I making up some big lie and my problems are no big deal, she's always saying how much I bitch and complain. But really, every pregnancy is different, just because she didn't experience it, doesn;t mean I won't. It makes me cry at night because I get so frustrated I just wanna sleep and he won;t stay still and is sticking all sorts of body parts outta me and moving in such painful manuvers.


----------



## Shezza84uk

My baba kicks me in my vajayjay it hurts a bit too and if I'm not careful I'd pee myself lol 

I had my midwife appointment yesterday and he's breech he seems to prefer being sat upwards also measuring 36 weeks so having a growth scan in 2 weeks and getting section date on 26th! 

I have my 4D scan booked for next Sunday can they confirm sex at this stage? Hoping he won't hide the goods.. 

Can't believe it's going so fast can't wait for mat leave 20 working days to go!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have just been in Primark for literally HOURS! I thought I'd pop in for some bits for my hospital bag and 2.5 hours and £64 later I have a huge bag of huge pants, pajamas, nightshirts and hareem pants! I also have an aching back, a dislike for people and no will to carry on!!! 

Saying that I did get a lot of useful stuff, some for hospital bag, some for maternity and some for breastfeeding!

Exhausted now but off to pick up our pram and car seat as they're finally in store! Yay!


----------



## seaweed eater

Baby2012 said:


> Movement question, I'm the opposite to your ladies my LO movements are really slow. Anyone else? She rolls about mostly or pushes her butt/head out. I'm thinking she's just tight on space but does anyone else's baby move slowly? X

Like PPs I get both...mostly slow squirmy movements but sometimes the sharp kicks. I have definitely read that it's normal for them to have more of the smaller movements in third trimester since they start getting more crowded.



MissDimity said:


> I'm so amazed that some ladies know how their baby is positioned. I don't have a clue.

I had a guess and had it confirmed yesterday with ultrasound :thumbup:
The first clue was that I always feel hiccups down low, so I figured his head was down there. Then, the thing moving around below my ribcage must be hips. There's usually more happening on my right side, and my bump tends to be firmer there, so I thought his spine must be on that side. All correct! The thing that pokes me in the side is generally pretty close to my hipbone so it has to be an elbow or a fist.


----------



## lola_90

Hello ladies :)

Our ante-natal classes start next saturday and we are doing the nct ones, hopefully they will be worth it!

We are all moved into our new house! Still got a lot to unpack and need to order loads of furniture but we are getting there slowly!

Have only felt baby move once today, and it was only a light kick. So am going to go to the hospital to get checked out. Am sure everything is fine, its probably down to the stress of moving and not sleeping properly.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Elhaym

Good luck at the hospital Lola :flower: x


----------



## freeeg

I thought i was on this thread but looks like I've only been silently stalking LOL 
Anyways can you add me i'mm due on the 15th and we're team pink :)


----------



## magnacarta

Oh, yes, add me! Add me! I'm due Sept 12th with my first; team pink!


----------



## izzy29

Add me. I am due 12 sept, team pink!


----------



## broodyhen

I'm due 5th sept, team yellow! X:)


----------



## Sproglett

Hey ladies, sorry havent been on since yesterday morning and apparently everything has been happening lol, I've updated the list, so could you check your details are all good please?



mummyb1 said:


> Hiya she seems to be for now I'm still quite sore and she is still being a madam but I'm making sure she stays put! :haha: thanks for asking hun, how are you getting on? xx

Hey, I'm doing great thank you, baby has been really active again today and I've got my 31w midwife appointment on Monday, at the 28w check I was measuring on the 90th centile line, so let's see how my chubby chunk measures this time x



kateKate said:


> wow there's so many September babies due :) I'm due 6th Sept and just waving hi to you all :)
> Only 8.5 weeks to go. Omg!

Hey what team are you on x x



freeeg said:


> I thought i was on this thread but looks like I've only been silently stalking LOL
> Anyways can you add me i'mm due on the 15th and we're team pink :)

Welcome silent stalker :winkwink:


----------



## lollypops

Buzzymomma said:


> Hey just noticed this thread! I wanna join :)
> 
> I'm Kailey, I have a 2.5 year old and due on September 22!

Hi, im due the same day as u :) x


----------



## Clobo

Hi :wave:

*Lola*, glad you are all moved in chick!! Im sure all is good with baby but best to get checked out if you are worried :hugs:

I start my NCT classes tomorrow, im rather excited, not sure Ben is but he needs to know this stuff too!!! Not sure he quite knows whats going to hit in in September :rofl:

*Starstryder*, I hope everything is well chick, bless your OH :hugs:

*Angel*, :rofl: yup a trip to Primark will do that for you, I need a trip there too!!

I went shopping with my parents yesterday and picked up the buggy and cot mattress, ordered a car seat familyfix base too and got some bits in Boots for my hospital bag!! Cant wait to unpack the buggy on Monday at mums and have a spin!!!

Big husgs to everyone xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Oo which buggy did you go for Clobo? Ours arrived at MILs last week so we're going over for tea later and to have a play :D


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I went for the I Candy Peach in Sweetpea colour, I think I was lucky to get one, ordered it ages ago just before the UK started getting problems getting them in, phew!! Went for it mainly cos i liked the look and feel and also i wanted 4 wheeler big sturdy base for walking the lion-dog!!! :rofl:

Im thinking i might have to go later, cant wait till tomorrow and I have nothing else to do all day except wait for Ben to get up from his hangover .... i told him not to drink :wine:

What did you go for??

Xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Oh they are lovely! :D Nice and sturdy too so yup great for the dog, haha. We went for an Oyster with the grape colour pack :)

Yeah I think you should go over today, self inflicted hangover so no sympathy, LOL! I've got some asda shopping coming at lunchtime then I'm going to watch the tennis with some strawberries and cream :haha: x


----------



## Clobo

Sounds like a lovely day, im going to do my food shopping in a mo then make a chilli and a pork stew and freeze half ready for meals when baby comes, going to do that once a week from now on!! 

Ah yes the Oyster was my other choice, love the grape colour too!!

xxx


----------



## babybean12

Hiya,

I'm Catherine and our little girl is due Sept 24th. Can't wait for her to get here, although so not ready lol. We're having living room decorated next week so currently all living room furniture is in the nursery and conservatory. Nursery is the next job after that lol.

We're bought a buggy, got a Silver Cross although I'm not sure what model as we bought it from a friend and I can't find any other name on it lol. Its a travel system thingy anyway. That's about all we've bought really. Well, we've got a couple of clothes and friends have donated quite a lot of small things but we haven't really got any furniture for her yet. She better not come early otherwise she'll be sleeping in a box, lol, not really, she can sleep in her pram.

Ciao belles


----------



## suze12

Hey ladies - hope everyone is having a good weekend? 

Just a quick question - my bump goes really pink every night at around 7 and warm too, it sometimes does it in the day as well. It has been doing it since about 22 weeks, am now 28 weeks. The midwife saw it on Friday and said it is only confined to where my uterus is and then down the sides its not there, she phoned the hosp to ask them and they asked a registrar who also didnt know but said it s prob nothing to worry about as I have been tested for the dangerous rashes that are rubella and Pravovirus. Anyway, she ssent me to the docs for them to have another look, the doc just said it looks like an allergy rash, maybe a reaction to the strecthing and to keep it moisturised, anyway, has anyone else experienced anything like this? or I am the only weirdo lol! Sorry for my rambling, hope it makes sense. 

Also, the mw measured my bump and it is 28cm, does that mean the baby is 28cm or is that just the bump measurement?? sorry for the stuuupppiiddd questions this afternoon! 

Thanks - I'm not crazy honest! :rofl:


----------



## Laurakiaora

Hello, Suze.

28cm will be the length of your uterus, which is the same as mine at the moment and it looks like we have the same due date :) I think they base the size of the baby on the size of your uterus?

My measurement at this stage put me in about the 80th centile so my baby is measuring a little big, so yours may be too, though I'm told at this stage it doesn't really mean anything :)


----------



## suze12

Hi Laura, 

Thanks for the info, did the midwife tell you baby was measuring a little big? Thats what I was afraid of lol. I was looking in my pregnancy book last night and it says by 31 weeks baby should be measuring 28cm eekk!! People tell me my bump is really small and neat though, but I guess we will just have to wait and see. 

Am excited to find someone with the same due date! :)


----------



## lollypops

Have I been added to list? How do I check? X


----------



## SatansSprite

lollypops said:


> Have I been added to list? How do I check? X

Just go to the first page and scroll until you find your name. It will be in Sproglett's first post.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya, 

*Suze*, I wouldnt read too much into the actual measurement of your uterus, the important thing is that it grows over time at a sensible rate. It doesnt really tell you a lot about how big the baby is, mine changes depending on which midwife does it and also where the baby is lying. Your midwife will make you aware if anything is out of kilter.

Also in case you were worried ive been told big babies are easier to push out ... not too sure if thats true though!!!!

Hmmm, pink skin on your tummy, im sure its nothing to worry about, your skin gets more sensitive in pregnancy and obviously stretches a lot, mine is a little blotchy and veiny up close now and again and i think its just the way it deals with the changes. Keep an eye on it though and go back to your midwife if anything changes. :hugs:

:hugs: xxx


----------



## suze12

Clobo said:


> Hiya,
> 
> *Suze*, I wouldnt read too much into the actual measurement of your uterus, the important thing is that it grows over time at a sensible rate. It doesnt really tell you a lot about how big the baby is, mine changes depending on which midwife does it and also where the baby is lying. Your midwife will make you aware if anything is out of kilter.
> 
> Also in case you were worried ive been told big babies are easier to push out ... not too sure if thats true though!!!!
> 
> Hmmm, pink skin on your tummy, im sure its nothing to worry about, your skin gets more sensitive in pregnancy and obviously stretches a lot, mine is a little blotchy and veiny up close now and again and i think its just the way it deals with the changes. Keep an eye on it though and go back to your midwife if anything changes. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: xxx

Thanks clobo, yeah the midwife thinks its really strange and is baffled to what it is, she said maybe its my skin reacting to all the activity that is going on inside it lol. 

Yeah midwife didnt say anything about the measurements and I wasn't concerned until I read up about what happens at 28 weeks in my book - lol! 

lol heres hoping bigger babies are easier to push out!!! haha! xx


----------



## Baby2012

Thanks to all the ladies that replied :flower: and I hope the lady that went to check on movement (Lola I think) is ok.

I had the same thing a few days ago and as soon as they hooked up up to the monitor she started having a party :blush: but glad we went.

Can I please be added to the front page. I'm team pink due 13 September :cloud9: wow there are lots of September babies!!! It's nice to know everyone had a good Christmas 2011 :haha: xxxxxxxx


----------



## lala222

lola_90 said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Our ante-natal classes start next saturday and we are doing the nct ones, hopefully they will be worth it!
> 
> We are all moved into our new house! Still got a lot to unpack and need to order loads of furniture but we are getting there slowly!
> 
> Have only felt baby move once today, and it was only a light kick. So am going to go to the hospital to get checked out. Am sure everything is fine, its probably down to the stress of moving and not sleeping properly.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:


It must be something around 30-31 weeks with decreased movement because my normally nutty/always moving boy has barely moved since last night so I'm debating going to labour and delivery as well, just trying to get him going on my own first with some sugar and cold water, but if that doesn't work off I go! Hope everything turned out good for you! xx


----------



## kateKate

Sproglett said:


> Hey ladies, sorry havent been on since yesterday morning and apparently everything has been happening lol, I've updated the list, so could you check your details are all good please?
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya she seems to be for now I'm still quite sore and she is still being a madam but I'm making sure she stays put! :haha: thanks for asking hun, how are you getting on? xx
> 
> Hey, I'm doing great thank you, baby has been really active again today and I've got my 31w midwife appointment on Monday, at the 28w check I was measuring on the 90th centile line, so let's see how my chubby chunk measures this time x
> 
> 
> 
> kateKate said:
> 
> 
> wow there's so many September babies due :) I'm due 6th Sept and just waving hi to you all :)
> Only 8.5 weeks to go. Omg!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey what team are you on x x
> 
> 
> 
> freeeg said:
> 
> 
> I thought i was on this thread but looks like I've only been silently stalking LOL
> Anyways can you add me i'mm due on the 15th and we're team pink :)Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome silent stalker :winkwink:Click to expand...


Oh sorry hun. I'm team pink :) thanks for adding me


----------



## Elhaym

babybean12 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm Catherine and our little girl is due Sept 24th. Can't wait for her to get here, although so not ready lol. We're having living room decorated next week so currently all living room furniture is in the nursery and conservatory. Nursery is the next job after that lol.
> 
> We're bought a buggy, got a Silver Cross although I'm not sure what model as we bought it from a friend and I can't find any other name on it lol. Its a travel system thingy anyway. That's about all we've bought really. Well, we've got a couple of clothes and friends have donated quite a lot of small things but we haven't really got any furniture for her yet. She better not come early otherwise she'll be sleeping in a box, lol, not really, she can sleep in her pram.
> 
> Ciao belles

Hi, I'm also due on the 24th with a little girl! :thumbup:

Suze your uterus measurement sounds fine to me. it's your fundal height which is the length from the top of your pubic bone to your fundus (top of the uterus) and it's approximately the same as the number of weeks you are in cm - so at 28 weeks, around 28 cm (give or take around 2cm each way). Mine was 29. Clobo is right in that it's not hugely accurate and can vary depending on how baby is lying, amount of amniotic fluid, and lots of other factors. 28 cm at 28 weeks is bang on! :D 

lala22 I hope everything is fine I'm sure it is, I'm sure babies get lazier around this stage :haha: Such an easy life for them, and we get all the worry! x


----------



## Charlotteee

My fundal height at 28 weeks was 31. Fat porker xx


----------



## Baby2012

lala222 I think you're right anbout 30-31 weeks but if you're worried do get checked :flower: GAH! it's so worrying but not long for us now ladies :dance: :hugs:


----------



## suze12

[/QUOTE]Hi, I'm also due on the 24th with a little girl! :thumbup:

Suze your uterus measurement sounds fine to me. it's your fundal height which is the length from the top of your pubic bone to your fundus (top of the uterus) and it's approximately the same as the number of weeks you are in cm - so at 28 weeks, around 28 cm (give or take around 2cm each way). Mine was 29. Clobo is right in that it's not hugely accurate and can vary depending on how baby is lying, amount of amniotic fluid, and lots of other factors. 28 cm at 28 weeks is bang on! :D [/QUOTE]

Thanks Elhaym that has made me feel better - Im a bit of a worrier lol. Was thinking I was like 3 weeks ahead on measurements or something. 

I hope the ladies who haven't felt many movements are all ok?? :hugs: xx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks ladies :flower:

All is well with baby :) Sorry I didn't get back quicker, internet is mega slow in new house :( and have spent all day cleaning! No joke i spent 30 mins cleaning the toaster!!!

Was soo worried by the time I got to the hospital, by that time I had felt him move twice the whole day. But as soon as i got hooked up he was moving all around the place! 

Had to wait ages to see the doctor afterwards, as it was all kicking off there last night! This woman in the next room was wailing and was in early labour. Her partner would start singing to her every time she started making a noise. I was trying so hard not to laugh!

The phone was ringing non stop and pregnancy really isn't glamourous! The midwife was speaking to this lady and she said "do you feel very wet?" "Is the discharge thick or is it running out of you?". The convo's kept me entertained!

Hope everyone had a good weekend :)

Anyways I am rambling, baby is much more active today so that's all good. But if in doubt better to get checked out :flower:


----------



## SatansSprite

I've still had enough activity to keep me from feeling I need to get checked out, but at the same time LO has been a little bit lazier. 

Granted I'm also a little paranoid still of the decrease in movement cause the same thing happened with my DS, although I can't remember exactly when it started and he ended up with size/growth problems that this one is borderline having too, so I'm paying close attention to it.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi ladies :hi: Mind if I join you over here?

I'm 31+5 today, due September 4th by my dates with 2 boys.. Not long to go now for all of us :happydance:


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi FG xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: :D


----------



## lala222

Yeah they must just be getting squished in there the little buggers. After my post about lack of movement I decided it was MISSON: get baby DANCING TIME! So I went to the store, bought sugary treats and ginger ale and came home and pigged out. Afterwards, I lay on my left side (in a sugar coma, mind you) and drank iced water then the little stubborn guy started giving me some subtle twists and turns. Although he isn't kicking hard he has started to pick up this evening on twisting and sticking body parts out, so I'm putting it down to him just having a lazy day, the little bugger, oh but I love him so :D


----------



## Buzzymomma

Man this thread goes sooo fast!!

I have input on the fundal height thing... The amount of fluid you have, the directional tilt of your uterus and how far into your pelvis your uterus is all affect fundal height measurement! It's not a very accurate way to gauge how big baby is :) 

I think you just generally start feeling less big movements after about 30 weeks... There's no room in there any more for all those acrobatics! I find that of I stare at my belly her movements LOOK a lot bigger than they feel!

I had other stuff to say but I forget :dohh:

It was so hot here today... I live on the west coast of Canada and up until this week it had been quite cold... Then all of a sudden BAM it's roasting :( we went to the lake today an I got a sunburn! I was sitting in the shade the whole time!!!


----------



## Baby2012

That's so true buzzy mum, I tend to see more movement than I feel if that makes sense. I think I'm used to feeling big kicks so I don't really register swirms. I love watching my belly move. I had a rough start (daily ms up to 17 weeks) so I never thought I'd say this but...I think I'll miss being pregnant...although having my baby in my arms will be the icing on the cake :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: 

Have a good week all and hello to other new September mum X


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi guys, I am pretty late with this but wondering if I might be able to join this thread?? Im 30 weeks pregnant tomoro with my 1st and she is a Lil Princess!! So Team Pink it is and everything is going pretty good so far. Im due 18th Sept by scan dates, but originally my edd was the 7thSept .... im going with the 18th now and i get to see her again tomoz yay. 

cant wait to meet my lil girl and smother her with Kisses :)

cheers and heres to a smooth run for all of us from now until Sept yippeeee


----------



## Clobo

*Lola*, glad everything is ok chick. Lol at getting a glimpse at the glamourous side of labour!! I bet its nothing like we imagine to be!! Probably a good thing!

Yup i agree, my movements have been less like little kicks and things and more like big rolls now that there is less room in there!! I can usually feel a knee sticking out one side or other though!!

xxx


----------



## Starstryder

Lola ~ Glad all is ok, these babies are trying to freak us out it would seem...

Hello all the new ladies! :)

Happiness is me today, I finally got the nursery curtains hung. I really feel like it is happening now lol. Tomorrow I will get the housekeeper to move all the non-baby stuff out of the room so I can set up the rest of the things. It has been storage for Kenny's toy boxes that haven't been unpacked yet. 66 days (suddenly I am a count down freak) and I want a proper functioning room long before then.

Have a nice day ladies! :)


----------



## Sproglett

lollypops said:


> Have I been added to list? How do I check? X

Hey yeah you're on there (page 1 first thread) x x



kateKate said:


> Oh sorry hun. I'm team pink :) thanks for adding me

no problem, changed to :pink: for you




Charlotteee said:


> My fundal height at 28 weeks was 31. Fat porker xx

hey, my fundal height at 28w was 30cm, then today at 31w its 34cm I'm gonna have a chubby bhunk on my hands :) lol



FloridaGirl21 said:


> Hi ladies :hi: Mind if I join you over here?
> I'm 31+5 today, due September 4th by my dates with 2 boys.. Not long to go now for all of us :happydance:

congrats on the twinnies :) i've added you :)



lala222 said:


> Yeah they must just be getting squished in there the little buggers. After my post about lack of movement I decided it was MISSON: get baby DANCING TIME! So I went to the store, bought sugary treats and ginger ale and came home and pigged out. Afterwards, I lay on my left side (in a sugar coma, mind you) and drank iced water then the little stubborn guy started giving me some subtle twists and turns. Although he isn't kicking hard he has started to pick up this evening on twisting and sticking body parts out, so I'm putting it down to him just having a lazy day, the little bugger, oh but I love him so :D

lol, bless, glad he's started movng again for mommy, they do like to keep us on our toes dont they :)


----------



## mummyb1

Hi everyone! 

Lola - So glad everything was okay, it's horrid when these babies give us shocks but really really glad your all okay :hugs: 

:hi: Hello to all the new ladies! how is everyone doing?

I have just got back from my 31 week midwife appointment and well I am 31+5 today and I am measuring 35! the midwife was asking if I was sure that's only how far along I am so I have an appointment with the consultant on Wednesday to discuss everything and have a scan and another gtt done great fun, but apart from that everything is well she said Laila is head down and ready to go.

I am a bit worried about her size as I am only 5ft myself so the thought of having a 10 pounder in there scares me but we shall see what Wednesday brings.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## KathrynW

mummyb1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Lola - So glad everything was okay, it's horrid when these babies give us shocks but really really glad your all okay :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Hello to all the new ladies! how is everyone doing?
> 
> I have just got back from my 31 week midwife appointment and well I am 31+5 today and I am measuring 35! the midwife was asking if I was sure that's only how far along I am so I have an appointment with the consultant on Wednesday to discuss everything and have a scan and another gtt done great fun, but apart from that everything is well she said Laila is head down and ready to go.
> 
> I am a bit worried about her size as I am only 5ft myself so the thought of having a 10 pounder in there scares me but we shall see what Wednesday brings.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

Just replied to your other post! It's nothing to worry about, my eldest daughter was the same. x


----------



## Sproglett

mummyb1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Lola - So glad everything was okay, it's horrid when these babies give us shocks but really really glad your all okay :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Hello to all the new ladies! how is everyone doing?
> 
> I have just got back from my 31 week midwife appointment and well I am 31+5 today and I am measuring 35! the midwife was asking if I was sure that's only how far along I am so I have an appointment with the consultant on Wednesday to discuss everything and have a scan and another gtt done great fun, but apart from that everything is well she said Laila is head down and ready to go.
> 
> I am a bit worried about her size as I am only 5ft myself so the thought of having a 10 pounder in there scares me but we shall see what Wednesday brings.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

hey hun, i had my 31w mw today (at 31w+1) and my fundal height was 34cm, I'm 5ft2" so i know what you mean about the nerves of having a big baby, my dh was 9lbs7oz when he was born so I'm kinda expecting a big baby anyway. My mw hasnt booked me in for a scan as i have got a scan at 35w with my consultant already, lets see what that brings hey! My baby is also heqad down, not engaged yet but definately roughly in the right place :).

let us know how wednesday goes, take it Laila is still behaving? x x


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett said:


> hey hun, i had my 31w mw today (at 31w+1) and my fundal height was 34cm, I'm 5ft2" so i know what you mean about the nerves of having a big baby, my dh was 9lbs7oz when he was born so I'm kinda expecting a big baby anyway. My mw hasnt booked me in for a scan as i have got a scan at 35w with my consultant already, lets see what that brings hey! My baby is also heqad down, not engaged yet but definately roughly in the right place :).
> 
> let us know how wednesday goes, take it Laila is still behaving? x x

Hiya :D oh god it does make you worry doesn't it both me and OH were only 6 pounders so I am hoping it's all water with us being so small the though of delivering big babies doesn't sound to great does it? you will have to let me know how your scan goes I have my fingers crossed for you. I felt happy when she said she was ready to go as at least she's where she's supposed to be haha.

I will do thanks hun, she has her days the little madam but for now she is staying put well unless I get told otherwise Wednesday lol how's everything going with you? xx


----------



## Sproglett

everything is going really well thank you, can't believe i've got less than 9w till due date, i think baby might come early (only due to measurements etc) but I'm hoping he/she stays put till 1st September, after that they can come when ever is best for them lol. I'm still not struggling with tiredness or anything like that, i really am quite fortunate, being pregnant really seems to be suiting me :).

Glad Laila is behaving at the moment, that how it should be, hopefully she stays put till 37w (and if she comes then she wont be as big as if she waits till 40w :rofl:) x x


----------



## SatansSprite

I'm anxious for the 17th myself when I get another ultrasound, then have midwife's appointment (two different places, midwife won't have the results yet, not until 2 days later likely). Unlike you ladies worried about big babies, I have to worry about mine being too small. The past couple days I've had a crazy appetite though, and also bubs has been a little on the quiet side. Moving just enough to keep me not too worried about that, but yet still much quieter than normal, so I'm hoping the combo means that maybe he's going through a growth spurt and either catching up on the growth or staying on that curve he's on, albeit smaller. Hoping, but yet also trying to prepare myself to hear the worst too.


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Satans*, im sure your LO will have a growth spurt, now is the time they are laying down their fat stores so hopefully put on a few more pounds, good luck at your appointments, its good that you are being looked after really well :hugs:

Its funny how you get a feeling on whether you are going to be late or not, I keep feeling im going to be late, myself, im always early for everything and i finish work 3 weeks before so I think baby is going to take after Daddy and keep me waiting!! :coffee:

Has anyone been getting really achey?? My bones all feel like jelly at the moment and I have to sit up mega straight so I can fit any food in!!!

xxx


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett said:


> everything is going really well thank you, can't believe i've got less than 9w till due date, i think baby might come early (only due to measurements etc) but I'm hoping he/she stays put till 1st September, after that they can come when ever is best for them lol. I'm still not struggling with tiredness or anything like that, i really am quite fortunate, being pregnant really seems to be suiting me :).
> 
> Glad Laila is behaving at the moment, that how it should be, hopefully she stays put till 37w (and if she comes then she wont be as big as if she waits till 40w :rofl:) x x

Good I'm glad that your getting on well :) I know it's crazy isn't it how quickly this all has come around, aww well I have my fingers crossed your LO stays in there until at least the 1st how funny if it actually was the 1st :haha: really? that's really good so you sound like your enjoying your pregnancy which is good and some people do say they just really get on well with being pregnany me on the other hand I think someone needs to tell my body this is what it was made for :haha:

Thank you me to oh yes that's true 37 weeks would be great then she might not be a giat haha! xx


----------



## Sproglett

Bless ya, between the 2 of us there's gonna be some chunky babies coming up


----------



## mummyb1

Hahaa bring on the chunky bubbas :haha:


----------



## cassarita

I can't breath today!!!


----------



## Starstryder

Suddenly paranoid, spoke to a lady yesterday whose midwife told her that labour trends from previous pregnancies hold true. So if you had a preemie the odds are that you will again...bloody hellfire. It had better not be true!

Although the rational part of me realises how much hokum that is, this pregnancy is miles different from first kiddo. I have none of the issues that brought on pre-term labour so logically she will stay put for the remainder. 

Of course there is that little niggly voice...


----------



## Sproglett

hey, my friend had her 1st son 2 weeks early and her second 5 days late. Also my sister had her 1st 2w+5 early and she's currently overdue by 4 days :) hope this calms the nerves x x


----------



## Smile181c

My mum had me bang on my due date, my brother a week late and my little sister 2 weeks early! No pattern there :thumbup:


----------



## Sproglett

trust you to be bang on time chloe :) x x


----------



## Laurakiaora

I am finally a squash, after being an eggplant for the last 40 months...!

11 weeks (plus overtime which I'm _bound_ to have to put in...!) to go :baby:


----------



## Sproglett

bless ya, and yay for your ticker working again :)


----------



## Smile181c

I do like to be punctual :winkwink:

Happy squash week Laura :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sproglett

i keep trying to click that ticker to see what we are this week chloe, but it wont let me GRRR!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I'm hoping I come not long after 37 weeks (providing baby is healthy and ready of course), which would make her a late august baby. But due date's put her on 11th September. I'm getting really impatient now, time is really dragging.


----------



## x Helen x

I'm hoping our bubba will stick it out until September, as would love for her to have a head start at school :) I was an August birthday and always felt a little left behind academically, whereas my brother is a September birthday and he is a genius! But at the end of the day as long as she is born happy and healthy then I will be more than pleased :)


----------



## mummyb1

I know how you feel with getting impaitent I feel you there but Laila could come pretty much any time from now which also scares me a tad to lol oh the things we go through! :haha:

Chloe did you have your photoshoot done? :)


----------



## Sproglett

CoffeePuffin said:


> I'm hoping I come not long after 37 weeks (providing baby is healthy and ready of course), which would make her a late august baby. But due date's put her on 11th September. I'm getting really impatient now, time is really dragging.

yeah i'm inpatient but want my lo to be oldest in the school year rather than youngest, my hubby and i are not tall, so dont expect lo to be, my hubby was the oldest in his school year but he was so much shorter than his class mates bless him.



x Helen x said:


> I'm hoping our bubba will stick it out until September, as would love for her to have a head start at school :) I was an August birthday and always felt a little left behind academically, whereas my brother is a September birthday and he is a genius! But at the end of the day as long as she is born happy and healthy then I will be more than pleased :)

totally agree, i work in a school and really believe that the children get a little head start as they are going to school a whole year later and older.



mummyb1 said:


> I know how you feel with getting impaitent I feel you there but Laila could come pretty much any time from now which also scares me a tad to lol oh the things we go through! :haha:
> 
> Chloe did you have your photoshoot done? :)

Laila needs to stay put for the time being. keeping my eye on you hunny :)


----------



## Starstryder

Thanks ladies, it does help. :) It doesn't help that she is having a quiet day and making me wonder why.

*sigh* these little people...lol


----------



## Sproglett

Starstryder said:


> Thanks ladies, it does help. :) It doesn't help that she is having a quiet day and making me wonder why.
> 
> *sigh* these little people...lol

my lo did that just over a week ago, ended up in triage, it had been over 24hrs since i'd felt anything at all. he/she is fine, just being a little terror! lol


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett said:


> Laila needs to stay put for the time being. keeping my eye on you hunny :)

She does indeed the little madam, haha thank you hun :)



Starstryder said:


> Thanks ladies, it does help. :) It doesn't help that she is having a quiet day and making me wonder why.
> 
> *sigh* these little people...lol

Oh I know these little ones really know how to panic us at times, not much longer now and they will be here in our arms :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Ashlie, I didn't get my shoot done :nope: had to postpone it! Will be getting it done when I go on mat leave so in the next couple of weeks hopefully :D


----------



## mummyb1

Ahh that's a bummer, but I am glad your still getting it done that's the main thing :) I am just excited to see the pictures :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha me too! Wanna get it done before my stretchies kick in cause they're on their way!


----------



## mummyb1

It's a race against the stretchies !!! :haha:


----------



## lola_90

YES our cotbed is finally back in stock!!!!

Trip to ikea this weekend to get his chest of drawers and some bits for the house! Just need to paint one of the walls blue as it is currently purple :dohh: oh and clear it! Still haven't unpacked our clothes yet!!!


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi my name is Erica I haven't been on the website for a while im 30 weeks im due september 14,2012 im having a little girl named Zemirah Amarise Williams which is Hebrew for joyous melody sent from God...she is a very active baby and already weigh 3 pounds..


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi Erica :) what a pretty and unusual name!


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanks love..and what are you having and when are you due


----------



## AngelofTroy

We're team :yellow: and we're due 26th September. Doesn't seem long now does it?!


----------



## SatansSprite

Looney - if you check the first page you can look up the names of all the regular posters in this thread. All of our due dates and what we're expecting are listed on there.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya :wave:

*Erica*, welcome and i LOVE your little ones name!!

*Chloe*, must be the name, Im never late for anything either :rofl:

Im hoping to be at least 37 weeks otherwise I have to go straight to the big hospital rather than the community one 2 miles down the road!!

*Satans*, hope your mind is put at ease from the girls stories, ive also heard that these things arent always related, I guess its the issues that cause the early labour that might repeat themselves but if you have no signs of that this time then im sure you will be fine chick :hugs:

xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

Clo - Thing is, I had no signs I was going to go early with my son. I just woke up one night to go pee and started having contractions. I'm just waiting till the 17th when I have the next growth scan, and hopefully this little man has done a big growth spurt.


----------



## dancermom

Hi all! I'm Hannah. I'm due September 20th with a girl! first baby and so excited! I have been with my hubby for four years we got married a year ago in August. Baby will be Sophia Rose!:cloud9:


----------



## Clobo

Ah I see, well take each day as it comes then and if they are monitoring you then thats great. Try not to worry though chick :hugs:

Hi Hannah, love Sophia Rose too xxx


----------



## mummyb1

:hi: Erica and Hannah! 
I'm loving the names you have picked for your girls, very pretty :)

Alicia - I know it's easier said than done but try not to panic hun I'm worried about the same thing to so I know how much it plays on your mind but were both being monitored which is the main thing and if our little ones do decide to come early they will get the best care possible, I know it's a scary thought but on a plus side we will get to have snuggels sooner than anticipated :hugs:


----------



## SatansSprite

I'm trying to relax and stuff. Not always easy but thats what tv shows and the like are for though, eh? lol. At the same time I wish the 17th so I can get that next growth scan. 

I did have a couple days though where I just could not eat enough food. I swear I ate like my body weight (not literally but I did feel like I pigged out a lot though) and that was followed by 2 days or so of LO being really lazy, to the point of me getting worried a couple times and coming close to calling midwife to get checked out. Was right on the verge of calling, decided to do a kick count session (drink a bunch of cold water then lay down) and only then - like I said right on the cusp of me being ready to call - did LO start moving enough to reassure me. So, I'm hoping the appetite surge followed by that quiet period was a big growth spurt.

I had no worries about movement last night. I woke up for a potty break and when I got back into bed LO was making my belly dance around like a good thing. OH sleeps on the couch lately cause he wants me to get as much sleep as I can/need and he snores though and I can't sleep through that. So, because I was in the room alone I turned on my bedside lamp so I could watch the movement for a bit, it was so cool to see. Felt weird, but so neat too.


----------



## mummyb1

SatansSprite said:


> I'm trying to relax and stuff. Not always easy but thats what tv shows and the like are for though, eh? lol. At the same time I wish the 17th so I can get that next growth scan.
> 
> I did have a couple days though where I just could not eat enough food. I swear I ate like my body weight (not literally but I did feel like I pigged out a lot though) and that was followed by 2 days or so of LO being really lazy, to the point of me getting worried a couple times and coming close to calling midwife to get checked out. Was right on the verge of calling, decided to do a kick count session (drink a bunch of cold water then lay down) and only then - like I said right on the cusp of me being ready to call - did LO start moving enough to reassure me. So, I'm hoping the appetite surge followed by that quiet period was a big growth spurt.
> 
> I had no worries about movement last night. I woke up for a potty break and when I got back into bed LO was making my belly dance around like a good thing. OH sleeps on the couch lately cause he wants me to get as much sleep as I can/need and he snores though and I can't sleep through that. So, because I was in the room alone I turned on my bedside lamp so I could watch the movement for a bit, it was so cool to see. Felt weird, but so neat too.

No I know Eastenders really didn't do any favours for me, don't worry the 17th will come around soon enough I have my meeting with the consultant tomorrow and I have only had to wait 2 days for that but even those 2 days have felt like a lifetime.

These babies like to shock us and give us a scare every now and then I think they know when we are worried and just like playing mind games with us naughty babies :haha: what your saying about the eating could have been a growth spurt my midwife did also tell me that at this stage it's normal to feel less movement as it's all getting a bit crammed in there again I know that doesn't help when especially when your wanting and waiting for a kick as they are our reassurance.

I'm glad that your LO was active last night for you and it's amazing to watch them isn't it I could watch Laila for hours she amazes me already and she sometimes plays when she's not being a little madam! I agree with you that the movements feel strange though she's right down in my pelvis now and when she moves her head it feels so strange but nice at the same time knowing that she's just having a wiggle :) keep your head up hun and I have my fingers crossed that the 17th hurries up for you.


----------



## Bon18

Hi I'm Siobhon, I'm expecting two little boys sometime in the first week of September... My original due date was the 30th but since they're twins I'm getting delivered between 36-37 weeks...


----------



## mummyb1

Hi Siobhon :hi:
Aww twin boys how exciting! I think your actually the first September mummy on here due with twins! :D


----------



## wifenmom

I got got get a 3d ultrasound today!! I can't believe how big my little guy has gotten! I can't believe how close to the end I am and yet how far away it is


----------



## Charlotteee

mummyb1 said:


> Hi Siobhon :hi:
> Aww twin boys how exciting! I think your actually the first September mummy on here due with twins! :D

Florida girl is also due twin boys, she's on here xx


----------



## mummyb1

Whoops sorry Flo rida girl, I'm blaming that one on baby brain :dohh: x


----------



## KathrynW

Sorry to change the subject, but does anyone else feel like absolute rubbish? 

Constantly felt so sick, faint and just generally unwell today. The lack of sleep doesn't help either, but my 4 year old has got a tummy bug, so it looks like I'll be up most of the night with her! x


----------



## cassarita

Im there with you. It's been so so so hot here since Sunday I can't even think.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sproglett said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi: Mind if I join you over here?
> I'm 31+5 today, due September 4th by my dates with 2 boys.. Not long to go now for all of us :happydance:
> 
> congrats on the twinnies :) i've added you :)Click to expand...

Thank you!! :D



Bon18 said:


> Hi I'm Siobhon, I'm expecting two little boys sometime in the first week of September... My original due date was the 30th but since they're twins I'm getting delivered between 36-37 weeks...

Hi Siobhon! We're due with two boys September 4th, will be delivering sometime in August though, doctor doesn't want to induce until around 38weeks so if I make it that far we'll only be a couple weeks apart. :flower:


----------



## lala222

KathrynW said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but does anyone else feel like absolute rubbish?
> 
> Constantly felt so sick, faint and just generally unwell today. The lack of sleep doesn't help either, but my 4 year old has got a tummy bug, so it looks like I'll be up most of the night with her! x

YES! The full swing of being pregnant has hit with a vengeance. Leg cramps, sore bump, sciatica, upper back pain, heartburn that could spark a fire...oh JOY!!!!


----------



## DeeDee80

Yes, I have been feeling so exhausted and just mentally drained. I want to sleep all the time...I'm uncomfortable and her kicks and punches are getting stronger! And seriously I just want to lay on my back and belly when I sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## Bon18

Bon18 said:


> Hi I'm Siobhon, I'm expecting two little boys sometime in the first week of September... My original due date was the 30th but since they're twins I'm getting delivered between 36-37 weeks...

Hi Siobhon! We're due with two boys September 4th, will be delivering sometime in August though, doctor doesn't want to induce until around 38weeks so if I make it that far we'll only be a couple weeks apart. :flower:[/QUOTE]

Hello :hi: Hopefully you can make it till then, though I'm sure by now you have days where you want them out yesterday... It's great to have another :twinboys: everyone seems to be pink this year :shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm EXHAUSTED :sleep: 

only 7 working days left before ML though :happydance:


----------



## KathrynW

Kathryn's husband here - She has been admitted to hospital earlier this morning after fainting with suspected pregnancy induced supraventricular tachycardia.

As she already suffers from a heart defect, it has been decided to keep her under observation.


----------



## Smile181c

Oh God I hope she's okay! Let her know we're thinking of her x


----------



## loves_cookies

Smile181c said:


> I'm EXHAUSTED :sleep:
> 
> only 7 working days left before ML though :happydance:

I'm not so exhausted today thankfully, but for the last 3 days I've been unable to breathe unless I'm lying down on my side. It's making me feel really light headed and dizzy. Bless my high breech baby, it's showing no signs of turning round or moving down. Get out from under my ribs!!!

EDIT - Just seen the posts above, I hope everything's ok for you guys.


----------



## shingie

hey everybody. Im so glad i found this post :happydance:


----------



## Sproglett

KathrynW said:


> Kathryn's husband here - She has been admitted to hospital earlier this morning after fainting with suspected pregnancy induced supraventricular tachycardia.
> 
> As she already suffers from a heart defect, it has been decided to keep her under observation.

OMG i hope that your wife is ok, please keep us informed. We're all thinking of you guys x x

*I HAVE UPDATED THE LIST EVERYONE SHOULD BE ON THERE NOW!*

Hey hope everone is well, I'm fortunately not suffering with tiredness or back ache etc, I'm actually having a really easy time with my pregnancy to be honest, and I'm so greatful of it, MY friend called me heavily pregnant the other day and i was like "no i'm not, I'm only 7 months" lol, whilst my sis is pregnant (she is now overdue by 5days) i dont think i will see myself as "heavily pregnant" at all :)


----------



## Starstryder

Hope she is ok *hugs*

Woot, have most of a nursery together now. Cot up and ready to roll, still sorting clothes...blimey it feels like it will take forever though.


----------



## Miss Vintage

KathrynW said:


> Kathryn's husband here - She has been admitted to hospital earlier this morning after fainting with suspected pregnancy induced supraventricular tachycardia.
> 
> As she already suffers from a heart defect, it has been decided to keep her under observation.

Hope she's ok, keep us posted, sending :hugs:


----------



## mummyb1

KathrynW said:


> Kathryn's husband here - She has been admitted to hospital earlier this morning after fainting with suspected pregnancy induced supraventricular tachycardia.
> 
> As she already suffers from a heart defect, it has been decided to keep her under observation.

I hope she is okay, wishing her well please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Sapphire83

KathrynW said:


> Kathryn's husband here - She has been admitted to hospital earlier this morning after fainting with suspected pregnancy induced supraventricular tachycardia.
> 
> As she already suffers from a heart defect, it has been decided to keep her under observation.

Please send her our best wishes! :hugs:


----------



## KathrynW

She's doing okay. Still feeling faint and very unwell, and has fainted again since. Kids have been to see her, which cheered her up a bit. She's still being kept under observation as they aren't exactly sure what's wrong.

She said thankyou for all the messages.

-Ben.


----------



## Sproglett

thanks for letting us know Ben, we all have our fx that everytihng is ok x x


----------



## KathrynW

Thankyou. Will let you know if there's any change.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG Ben i hope she is ok ..and everything sorts itself out for her..at least she is in the best place right..take care


----------



## Baby2012

Oh gosh! Ben I hope she's ok! X


----------



## Elhaym

Sending another big hug to Kathryn, thinking of you both :flower:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hugs to Kathryn xx


----------



## Jade_2012

Hello all me and my partner are due 14th September and we are expecting a little girl :)

Exited much!!!


----------



## KathrynW

Thankyou all for the kind messages.

She's doing a little better, although there's no dramatic changes and she's still feeling quite unwell. She's just trying to get plenty of rest at the moment and then they'll see how she is in the morning, and go from there.


----------



## tracyc

Hey all im totally new to this :) I'm due my baby 29th sept and attending the Coombe. Really can't wait naturally. It's my 1st baby. Anybody due around then? Love reading the thread. Such a good idea for people to meet new moms to be :)


----------



## Jade_2012

tracyc said:


> Hey all im totally new to this :) I'm due my baby 29th sept and attending the Coombe. Really can't wait naturally. It's my 1st baby. Anybody due around then? Love reading the thread. Such a good idea for people to meet new moms to be :)

How are you?? We are due 14th September, Wish time would just go faster!!


----------



## suze12

big hugs to Kathryn - hope she is ok xxx


----------



## lollypops

Thinking of u kathryn :) xx


----------



## Angel Blue

Been away for a little while so only just really had a scroll through since my last post... Thanks to all the girls for their lovely comments and I'm gld you like the name Tyler! :) and we have finally decided what we are doing with Jordan's ashes :flower:

And also thinking of you Kathryn! Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Sproglett

tracyc said:


> Hey all im totally new to this :) I'm due my baby 29th sept and attending the Coombe. Really can't wait naturally. It's my 1st baby. Anybody due around then? Love reading the thread. Such a good idea for people to meet new moms to be :)

Hey and welcome, what team are you?



Angel Blue said:


> Been away for a little while so only just really had a scroll through since my last post... Thanks to all the girls for their lovely comments and I'm gld you like the name Tyler! :) and we have finally decided what we are doing with Jordan's ashes :flower:
> 
> And also thinking of you Kathryn! Hope everything is ok!

I'm glad you have decided what to do with Jordan's ashes, do you mind me asking what your decision is? hope you're well x x


----------



## Shezza84uk

tracyc said:


> Hey all im totally new to this :) I'm due my baby 29th sept and attending the Coombe. Really can't wait naturally. It's my 1st baby. Anybody due around then? Love reading the thread. Such a good idea for people to meet new moms to be :)


Hiya I'm due 27th so just before you, sending Kathryn hugs hope she gets well soon! 

I'm feeling totally crap SPD is making walking impossible. 


Huge Mexican waves.... I'm finally a SQUASH!


----------



## Starstryder

Gosh, hope she feels better soon!

Soo tired this week, this darn cold isn't going away. If not gone by the weekend I will have to go to the doctor for some help. I have managed to steer clear of antibiotics so far but if this keeps up I doubt he will let me get away with just letting it heal itself. :(


----------



## Sproglett

hope you feel better soon x x


----------



## KathrynW

Kathryn seems to be much better today. She is still being kept under observation while they run more tests to find out the exact cause of the problem.

-Ben.


----------



## Sproglett

sounds positive, thanks for the update x x


----------



## KathrynW

Sproglett said:


> sounds positive, thanks for the update x x

No problem.


----------



## mummyb1

Glad Kathryn is feeling better today, hopefully they find out the problem soon so she can get back home :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

I've just spent an hour with a colleague trying to break into my car cause I locked the keys in there this morning...Damn baby brain! :dohh:


----------



## mummyb1

Oh noo! :dohh: did you manage to get them out?


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah eventually, thank god! Thats the second time I've done it! Need to be more careful! lol xx


----------



## mummyb1

Good I'm glad you managed to get them out that's the main thing, oh god you will have to tie them to youself in future :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha have them on some elastic attached to my trousers :haha:


----------



## mummyb1

That was exactly what I was thinking haha! on a plus you would never leave them in the car again lol xx


----------



## Clobo

Ha ha *Chloe*, i can imagine you trying to break into your car looking like a theif with a massive bump!! Glad you got it all sorted!!!

*Ben* - so glad Kathryn is feeling a lot better and what a sweet husband you are to let us know and look after her :hugs:

Ive overdone it a bit today, the nesting really kicks in on my days off, have done 4 loads of :hangwashing:, some weeding, made some :cakes: and now could do with bed but havw 2nd NCT tonight!!

Welcome new ladies :flower: xxx


----------



## Miss Vintage

Hey Clobo, how are your NCT classes going? I start mine in a couple of weeks, but don't really know what to expect. It doesn't help that my boyfriend doesn't think it's necessary to attend them all. Are they all couples at yours? I hate the thought of being the only one there on my own!


----------



## KathrynW

mummyb1 said:


> Glad Kathryn is feeling better today, hopefully they find out the problem soon so she can get back home :flower:

They've said it's something to do with her existing heart problems, and have sent her home with lots more medication. She's trying to get plenty of rest now, with the kids. 



Clobo said:


> Ha ha *Chloe*, i can imagine you trying to break into your car looking like a theif with a massive bump!! Glad you got it all sorted!!!
> 
> *Ben* - so glad Kathryn is feeling a lot better and what a sweet husband you are to let us know and look after her :hugs:
> 
> Ive overdone it a bit today, the nesting really kicks in on my days off, have done 4 loads of :hangwashing:, some weeding, made some :cakes: and now could do with bed but havw 2nd NCT tonight!!
> 
> Welcome new ladies :flower: xxx

Thankyou. I try my hardest!

-Ben.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Bon18 said:


> Bon18 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm Siobhon, I'm expecting two little boys sometime in the first week of September... My original due date was the 30th but since they're twins I'm getting delivered between 36-37 weeks...
> 
> Hi Siobhon! We're due with two boys September 4th, will be delivering sometime in August though, doctor doesn't want to induce until around 38weeks so if I make it that far we'll only be a couple weeks apart. :flower:Click to expand...

Hello :hi: Hopefully you can make it till then, though I'm sure by now you have days where you want them out yesterday... It's great to have another :twinboys: everyone seems to be pink this year :shrug:[/QUOTE]

we had our first Lamaze class last night and there was like 16 boys and only 5 girl bumps! I have seen quite a few :twingirls: bumps here on BnB recently though. How are you feeling?? I have my good and bad days. 2 days ago was good, yesterday was horrible and today has been okay so far. I'm not sure what my fundal height is atm, but i'm sure we're measuring well over 40 weeks now. A month ago we were measuring 38weeks, so I'm feeling like I'm ready to pop!



Kathryn, hope you get to go home soon x

Chloe, glad you were able to get into your car! x


----------



## mummyat18

Havent been on this site in forever but thought id rejoin again :) 
Good to see all the september mommies, Im due on September 18th and its a surprise on the gender. Looking forward to it :) babys room is all set up and things bought :) 

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## Ezza BUB1

hahhahaha CHLOE!!!! thats classic... dont worry though i did it 2 times in 1.5weeks back in the uk when i was preggas the first time ..... STUPID isnt it ... felt so silly and the second time we nearly got em out ourselves and then dropped them on the floor DAMN it so had to call AA out 

Mummyat18 im due 18th sept tooo congrats!!


----------



## mummyat18

Thanks :) 
You too!!
How are you finding pregnancy lately ?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

mummyat18 said:


> Thanks :)
> You too!!
> How are you finding pregnancy lately ?

im doing FANTASTIC at the moment .. loving being preggas to the point where once she is here i am gonna miss my bump!! 

cant wait to meet the lil munchkin.. how you going?


----------



## Smile181c

Morning all :wave:

Feeling a bit pants today. Just really tired and feeling really heavy!


----------



## Sproglett

Awwww Chloe, sorry you're feeling pants today :hug: hope you feel better soon, i was just catching up with the latest posts, can't believe you locked yourself out your car bless ya. My sis had her baby yesterday 6 days late by water birth (9:09am, 8lbs 1oz, Boy - Regan James) both mom and baby are doing well, she was home from hospital by lunch time so i got to have a munch last night :) woo hoo... QUESTION.... WHY IS IT NOT SEPTEMBER NOW!!!! lol


----------



## Smile181c

Aw congratulations to your sister! (and to you aunty sprog!) nice weight! I have a feeling I'm gonna have an 8lber lol


----------



## Sproglett

lol, my measurements other than lenght of femur are always about 2 weeks ahead, my dh was 9lbs 7oz, my mw said that babies do like to follow the trend of their daddy.... THANKS!!!


----------



## lilysmum2

Hey ladies, how are we all doing??

quick question....is anybody suffering with sortness of breath??

Every now and again, i keep getting this horrible shortness of breath.


Having an episode at the moment. i have to take all clothes off top half including bra because it feels like somebody is sitting on my chest!!


Last time i visited the hospital they couldnt find anything wrong and my oxygen intake was fine. 

i cant even bare my daughter leaning on me because i feel even worse breathing wise!!


----------



## KathrynW

Thankyou for all the lovely messages you've all been sending! Ben's passed them all onto me.

Finally home and I'm feeling much better now, thankyou. My 5 year old son, and 4 year old daughter have said they're going to look after me, along with my youngest daughter. So looks like I'm in good hands! x


----------



## Sproglett

*Kathryn *- so good to hear you're out hun, and yes it does sound like you're in very capable hands there :) x x

*lilysmum2 *- i dont personally get it, but a few people i know had it during tri 2 & 3! :) hope this helps x x


----------



## KathrynW

Thankyou, so glad to be out! Don't think I could have coped much longer! x


----------



## lola_90

:hi:

I have to cancel my nct classes :( We are going to a naming ceremony tomorrow in london and are planning a trip to ikea beforehand! I completely forgot that my classes start that day as well :dohh: and don't think i can miss one of them! Will have to speak to the lady about it, got my letter through for my NHS ones but as I had booked my nct ones I ripped it up, so now can't remember when or where they are if I can't do the nct ones!

Anyone else have like an aching pain on the inside of your legs? I find it really painful to change position if I am lying down :shrug: I thought i might have pulled a muscle at first but it has been going on for a least 4 weeks and forgot to mention it to my midwife last time and not seeing her again till 34 weeks!

Anyone's eczema getting worse? Mine really flared up when i first found out i was preggers but got better and now i have two patches of it on my face! Not a great look, and stil need to register with a doctor

Sorry rant over

Hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm still undecided whether I want to do antenatal classes or not lol leaving a bit late aren't I! 

I don't get the pain on the inside of my legs but can still sympathise on finding it difficult to turn over as my hips get quite painful when I'm lay down! xx


----------



## doodles999

lola_90 said:


> :hi:
> 
> I have to cancel my nct classes :( We are going to a naming ceremony tomorrow in london and are planning a trip to ikea beforehand! I completely forgot that my classes start that day as well :dohh: and don't think i can miss one of them! Will have to speak to the lady about it, got my letter through for my NHS ones but as I had booked my nct ones I ripped it up, so now can't remember when or where they are if I can't do the nct ones!
> 
> Anyone else have like an aching pain on the inside of your legs? I find it really painful to change position if I am lying down :shrug: I thought i might have pulled a muscle at first but it has been going on for a least 4 weeks and forgot to mention it to my midwife last time and not seeing her again till 34 weeks!
> 
> Anyone's eczema getting worse? Mine really flared up when i first found out i was preggers but got better and now i have two patches of it on my face! Not a great look, and stil need to register with a doctor
> 
> Sorry rant over
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:

YES! I have this same pain. Anything that involves opening my legs is painful. And now I'm having sciatic pain radiating down my legs, as well as some pelvic pain. A lot of ladies on here have told me that it sounds like SPD...I'm going to the doctor on Tuesday, so we'll see what she says. I've found that putting an ice pack between my legs...which seems a bit silly, but feels great. I also try to be really careful keeping my legs smushed together when rolling over, getting dressed, etc. I'm still pretty miserable, though. Sigh.


----------



## mummyb1

Hiya girlies 

Kathryn I'm glad that your home and feeling better, bet your glad to be home :flow:

Lola I have had that pain to and it does sound like siatica/spd you've probably tried this but if you haven't try sleeping with a pillow inbetween your legs that really helps with my pelvis and legs so it's worth a go, hope it eases off for you soon 

Chloe I'm sorry your feeling poo today this being pregnant lark takes it's toll at times doesn't it :haha: 

Just a quick update to as I had my appointment with the consultant on Wednesday to check Laila's size after the midwife measured me 5 weeks ahead well she said that she was very happy with her size she measured her 3 times and each time she was measuring bang on :shrug: she said that the midwife must have measured me wrong! so thanks to her for making me worry that I had a elephant growing in there :dohh: she said that I am big but that could be as I am only small so baby has nowhere to hide anyway I am glad that she is healthy as that's the main thing.

:hi: Hello to all the new ladies September is becoming a busy month!


----------



## Sproglett

Yay mummyb1 glad your appointment went well and laila's measurements are all good, woo hoo.


----------



## mummyb1

Thank you hun! I still think she may be a little porker haha


----------



## Sproglett

Lol, between us were gonna have some right chunkies


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*MissVintage* &#8211; the classes are brilliant, it is all couples im afraid at mine, tell hubby mine didn&#8217;t want to go but he&#8217;s actually really enjoying it, he is the class clown and says some inappropriate things but he is surprisingly interested!! There are two that he doesn&#8217;t have to go to anyway which are the Women only one and the Breastfeeding one! Good luck!!

*Sproglett,* congrats to your sister :yipee: &#8230;.. love newborn cuddles!!!

*Lilysmum* &#8211; I feel short of breathe a lot, not to the extent I have to strip off but even just walking up the stairs sometimes, its basically our lungs being squished and I think sometimes depends where baby is lying, if the docs cant find anything specific then just take it easy. Do you have asthma or anything normally??

*Kathryn*, glad you are much better my dear, must have been scary but you are through it in good hands :hugs:

*Lola*, is it possible to just change the date of your first one that you will miss?? Perhaps be able to go to a different town?? Might be worth ringing the lady that runs yours and asking?? Strange how they do things differently, I didn&#8217;t get a letter for the NHS ones, just booked on with my MW. Rubbish eczema :grr: I don&#8217;t get it myself but my skin has deffo been drier.

*Chloe*, yep you might need to book on one asap if you want to do the NCT ones as they only run certain dates I think, I think they are well worth doing!!

*Mummyb,* glad everything is measuring ok chick :happydance:

*AFM*, so glad its Friday, after my day of nesting yesterday im knackered!! Out for a meal with a few mates tonight then home to bed!!!

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

So she's actually not measuring big at all? lol these midwives sometimes I swear lol I do wonder how they got their jobs!


----------



## mummyb1

Thank you Clobo :)

Nope she's not measuring big at all and the consultant measured me 3 times to make sure and each time she got the same measurments which is bang on 32 so I have no idea how the other one managed to get a measurment of 5 weeks ahead I just hope I don't have her next time as she obviously doesn't know what she is doing!


----------



## Starstryder

Kathryn ~ Glad your home and it does sound like you are in good hands. :)

Lola ~ Oops, but I bet the trip to Ikea will be fun, wish we had one in this country. Feels like we are living in the hinterlands sometimes.

Mummyb1 ~ Weird, wonder how the midwife measured so wrong lol

Sproglett ~ Congrats to your sister :) Love that newborn smell too, they are just divine...

I have been feeling very short of breath too lately, I was putting down to the cold but maybe it is just at that point of everything being squished now. :( Still feeling miz and every time I cough a bit of a metallic aftertaste. :*(


----------



## mummyb1

Oh Sproglett congratulations to your sister :D I don't know how I missed that post!


----------



## izzy29

lilysmum2 said:


> Hey ladies, how are we all doing??
> 
> quick question....is anybody suffering with sortness of breath??
> 
> Every now and again, i keep getting this horrible shortness of breath.
> 
> 
> Having an episode at the moment. i have to take all clothes off top half including bra because it feels like somebody is sitting on my chest!!
> 
> 
> Last time i visited the hospital they couldnt find anything wrong and my oxygen intake was fine.
> 
> i cant even bare my daughter leaning on me because i feel even worse breathing wise!!

I am feeling exactly like this too!mostly from breakfast to after lunch. Sometimes I don't even have the breath to talk and then in the afternoon I am fine, weird and not nice.


----------



## KathrynW

mummyb1 said:


> Hiya girlies
> 
> Kathryn I'm glad that your home and feeling better, bet your glad to be home :flow:
> 
> Lola I have had that pain to and it does sound like siatica/spd you've probably tried this but if you haven't try sleeping with a pillow inbetween your legs that really helps with my pelvis and legs so it's worth a go, hope it eases off for you soon
> 
> Chloe I'm sorry your feeling poo today this being pregnant lark takes it's toll at times doesn't it :haha:
> 
> Just a quick update to as I had my appointment with the consultant on Wednesday to check Laila's size after the midwife measured me 5 weeks ahead well she said that she was very happy with her size she measured her 3 times and each time she was measuring bang on :shrug: she said that the midwife must have measured me wrong! so thanks to her for making me worry that I had a elephant growing in there :dohh: she said that I am big but that could be as I am only small so baby has nowhere to hide anyway I am glad that she is healthy as that's the main thing.
> 
> :hi: Hello to all the new ladies September is becoming a busy month!

Thankyou. Yes, definitely glad to be home! Honestly don't think could have coped much longer! x



Clobo said:


> Hiya
> 
> *MissVintage* &#8211; the classes are brilliant, it is all couples im afraid at mine, tell hubby mine didn&#8217;t want to go but he&#8217;s actually really enjoying it, he is the class clown and says some inappropriate things but he is surprisingly interested!! There are two that he doesn&#8217;t have to go to anyway which are the Women only one and the Breastfeeding one! Good luck!!
> 
> *Sproglett,* congrats to your sister :yipee: &#8230;.. love newborn cuddles!!!
> 
> *Lilysmum* &#8211; I feel short of breathe a lot, not to the extent I have to strip off but even just walking up the stairs sometimes, its basically our lungs being squished and I think sometimes depends where baby is lying, if the docs cant find anything specific then just take it easy. Do you have asthma or anything normally??
> 
> *Kathryn*, glad you are much better my dear, must have been scary but you are through it in good hands :hugs:
> 
> *Lola*, is it possible to just change the date of your first one that you will miss?? Perhaps be able to go to a different town?? Might be worth ringing the lady that runs yours and asking?? Strange how they do things differently, I didn&#8217;t get a letter for the NHS ones, just booked on with my MW. Rubbish eczema :grr: I don&#8217;t get it myself but my skin has deffo been drier.
> 
> *Chloe*, yep you might need to book on one asap if you want to do the NCT ones as they only run certain dates I think, I think they are well worth doing!!
> 
> *Mummyb,* glad everything is measuring ok chick :happydance:
> 
> *AFM*, so glad its Friday, after my day of nesting yesterday im knackered!! Out for a meal with a few mates tonight then home to bed!!!
> 
> xxx

Yes, was very scary indeed but thankfully my son and 2 daughters are doing a brilliant job of looking after me! Thankyou for the messages though! x



Starstryder said:


> Kathryn ~ Glad your home and it does sound like you are in good hands. :)
> 
> Lola ~ Oops, but I bet the trip to Ikea will be fun, wish we had one in this country. Feels like we are living in the hinterlands sometimes.
> 
> Mummyb1 ~ Weird, wonder how the midwife measured so wrong lol
> 
> Sproglett ~ Congrats to your sister :) Love that newborn smell too, they are just divine...
> 
> I have been feeling very short of breath too lately, I was putting down to the cold but maybe it is just at that point of everything being squished now. :( Still feeling miz and every time I cough a bit of a metallic aftertaste. :*(

Yes, they're doing a very good job of looking after me! x


----------



## Miss Vintage

Thanks Clobo, I'm looking forward to them. My boyfriend has said he'll come to the first so I don't have to go on my own, hopefully he'll get hooked after that! One of them falls on his birthday though, and he absolutely refuses to spend the evening at a class instead of drinking beer and opening presents! 

Kathryn, glad you're back home and being well looked after.

Lola, I'm pretty sure the woman who runs my classes said it would be ok to miss one, so long as I give them plenty of notice. Might be worth asking them? 

Sproglett, huge congratulations to your sister, and yes I agree, how is it not September already?!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi ladies can't believe how big this thread is now looks like i missed loads! My laptop and phone were both broken but i can get back on with my phone now.

Got the new pram this week. Baby jogger city mini double in black! 68 days til due date lol x


----------



## KathrynW

*MissVintage* Thankyou! x

*Sproglett* Congratulations to your sister! x


----------



## Clobo

*MissV*, glad your bloke is coming to your first class, Ben wasnt keen untill he went the first time and now he doesnt mind at all. Hmmm, i suppose i can see his point about his birthday but still, will you take someone else with you instead?? Think the first is the important one to have someone with you anyway.

xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Erm I just measured my belly and its 36cm! I measured from pubic bone to top of uterus. He was measuring 31 at my 28 week appointment. I've never actually been on the line. Will soon see at the midwife on Tuesday  x


----------



## Elhaym

hello ladies! regarding the shortness of breath, I get it ALL the time. Any activity no matter how minor has me panting like I've run a marathon, and often I can't get enough breath and my heart starts beating really fast. Wearing a bra or top is sometimes so uncomfortable and, I got home from work yesterday and went straight upstairs, took my top and bra off and just lay on the bed panting like a whale that had washed up on the shore :rofl:

Charlotte that's a big measurement! I swear those graphs are a bit crap though. I've only measured 1cm bigger than my week so far which I thought was well within normal range yet still I'm over the 90th centile line, the lines seem way low? Hope all is OK at your next appointment, could just be a lot of fluid or your boy laid in a funny position! x


----------



## lola_90

Clobo said:


> Hiya
> 
> *MissVintage*  the classes are brilliant, it is all couples im afraid at mine, tell hubby mine didnt want to go but hes actually really enjoying it, he is the class clown and says some inappropriate things but he is surprisingly interested!! There are two that he doesnt have to go to anyway which are the Women only one and the Breastfeeding one! Good luck!!
> 
> *Sproglett,* congrats to your sister :yipee: .. love newborn cuddles!!!
> 
> *Lilysmum*  I feel short of breathe a lot, not to the extent I have to strip off but even just walking up the stairs sometimes, its basically our lungs being squished and I think sometimes depends where baby is lying, if the docs cant find anything specific then just take it easy. Do you have asthma or anything normally??
> 
> *Kathryn*, glad you are much better my dear, must have been scary but you are through it in good hands :hugs:
> 
> *Lola*, is it possible to just change the date of your first one that you will miss?? Perhaps be able to go to a different town?? Might be worth ringing the lady that runs yours and asking?? Strange how they do things differently, I didnt get a letter for the NHS ones, just booked on with my MW. Rubbish eczema :grr: I dont get it myself but my skin has deffo been drier.
> 
> *Chloe*, yep you might need to book on one asap if you want to do the NCT ones as they only run certain dates I think, I think they are well worth doing!!
> 
> *Mummyb,* glad everything is measuring ok chick :happydance:
> 
> *AFM*, so glad its Friday, after my day of nesting yesterday im knackered!! Out for a meal with a few mates tonight then home to bed!!!
> 
> xxx


All the other classes are in the evenings or during the day which we can't do as my OH works nights! In a bit of a pickle really and forgot to call the lady as well! Woops!


----------



## lola_90

Miss Vintage said:


> Thanks Clobo, I'm looking forward to them. My boyfriend has said he'll come to the first so I don't have to go on my own, hopefully he'll get hooked after that! One of them falls on his birthday though, and he absolutely refuses to spend the evening at a class instead of drinking beer and opening presents!
> 
> Kathryn, glad you're back home and being well looked after.
> 
> Lola, I'm pretty sure the woman who runs my classes said it would be ok to miss one, so long as I give them plenty of notice. Might be worth asking them?
> 
> Sproglett, huge congratulations to your sister, and yes I agree, how is it not September already?!

I know, but the class is tomorrow and I forgot to call her today :dohh: I've had a reminder on my phone everyday this week and I always forget! Will try to call her on monday and see what she says :shrug:


----------



## Miss Vintage

Clobo said:


> *MissV*, glad your bloke is coming to your first class, Ben wasnt keen untill he went the first time and now he doesnt mind at all. Hmmm, i suppose i can see his point about his birthday but still, will you take someone else with you instead?? Think the first is the important one to have someone with you anyway.
> 
> xxx

I'm not sure, I don't have any family living close enough, and I think most of my friends would balk at the idea of spending the evening at an antenatal class! x


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm so tired and I'm working a ridiculous amount this week! It's the last day of term on Wed and I thought I'd be able to chill out but for some reason I said I'd do 2 overnight respite shifts. One 14 hours straight from my other job and 25 hours Friday/Sat. Now it's come around I want to cry!


----------



## Sproglett

awww hun, :hugs: i'm glad to be finishing on friday, although my mat leave doesnt start till 1st september, i have 3 weeks annual leave 13-31st august, so between friday and 13th august, its gonna be a little tight but we'll get by. I'm still not feeling massively tired daily, its just when i have a bad night sleep like last night, i could not for the life of me settle, think baby's training me for their arrival lol. 
Hope you're well x x


----------



## Smile181c

Morning all :flower:

Its my last week at work! :yipee: Thank the lord! 

Had a spa day yesterday (the yummy mummy package - late birthday pressie from MIL :winkwink:) and it was amazing :thumbup: - all day use of the spa (hydrotherapy pool, jacuzzis, sauna, steam room etc (though I only used the pool) and I had an 85 minute prenatal massage, facial and manicure :) 

Aching a bit today though from the massage! My back and shoulders were so tight so the masseuse really got in there to unkink the muscles lol even my palms hurt from the hand massage! Not complaining though, cause it felt amazing yesterday :haha:

Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## Baby2012

Smile181c :wohoo: to it being your last week at work!!! Enjoy hun. I was JUST working out my countdown & thinking how tough my commute is getting. I do bus, train and tube into the city BOOOooo.

What are you mat leave plans? I cannot wait. I'm so jealous, I will live vicariously through you and all the other September mummys on mat leave until my time finally comes :haha: 

As of next next Friday I'll be working from home for two weeks with three days in our closer office due to the Olympics. I finish work August 10 so I'll be 35 weeks. I then have two weeks annual leave after that so 'offically' I'm working up to 38 weeks. 

To alll the ladies on mat leave ENJOY and all the ladies still working, not long to go now. Have a happy Monday all :flower: xxxx


----------



## Sproglett

aww Chloe, see we both break up at the same time too... wonder if we'll go into labour at the same time lol. We seem rather n sync :)


----------



## Smile181c

Well, I "leave" on Friday, but I'm taking 5 weeks holiday so my mat leave doesn't actually start until 38 weeks either lol :ninja:

I'm just looking forward to having a nap in the day if I need it and just generally being allowed to do what I want!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha sproglett, how mad would that be!


----------



## Sproglett

I'd say we should exchange numbers and do each other's labour thread, and let all the girlies here know when our lo are on their way... but that's not gonna work if we both go in at the same time lol :) x x


----------



## mummyb1

Chloe and Sproglett :yipee: for your last week at work! bet you both can't wait to be off

I'm glad you enjoyed your spa day a massage at this stage is so nice isn't it I so wish I could have another one right now I felt so good after that :haha:

p.s girls if you both go into labour at the same time I will update for you's haha


----------



## Smile181c

Haha yeah probably wouldn't work out! lol I'll definitely find a way of updating though :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha thanks Ashlie :thumbup: xx


----------



## mummyb1

No problem chick :D xx


----------



## Sproglett

Yay for Ashlie, :)

thanks hun... although you could go in at the same time as us, hehe, could be very amusing :)

Chloe, you've reminded me my MIL brough me a voucher for a beauty spa for my birthday, will have to book something in when i've finished work :) woo hoo x x


----------



## Smile181c

Definitely definitely go! It was SO nice :)

My sister has decided to throw me a baby shower lol I helped her with the guest list yesterday but apparently that was my only part to play cause the rest is gonna be a surprise  I put in a couple of requests but other than that I have to trust her not to embarrass me too much  xx


----------



## Sproglett

awww thats lovely, my sister suggested it ages ago, but my dh wasnt too sure about it. Also my sister had her baby on Friday, so think she may be a little pre occupied lol :)


----------



## Smile181c

If it was my choice, I wouldn't plan one, but she wants to do it for me so I'm letting her :) My OH isn't really bothered as long as he doesn't have to be forced to be around baby things all day  He's not into all the baby chat etc lol I'm pretty sure it's gonna be all girls anyway, so OH can do something with his friends x


----------



## Sproglett

yeah tend to be girly events :) think thats why my dh wouldn't want one, hehe. He likes to be included but i think it would just be a bit much for him hehe. think i would have liked one in one way, but not in another if you know what i mean. MY friend had one and had a great time, there are all sorts of games you can play etc at them.

I'm thinking of doing a sweep stake of baby weight guesses, (maybe weight and gender) charge either 50p or £1 a go, and who ever get the correct gender, with the closest birth weight wins either 1/2 or all the money. Haven't decided yet lol


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I'm the same, I want one to get all my friends together etc but at the same time I feel awkward having one cause it's like people feel obligated to buy a present and I don't want that!

My OH wants to do a sweepstake too!


----------



## Sproglett

lol, do the sweepstake its worth it, you could keep 1/2 the money for baby and 1/2 to the winner or give it all to the winner, its just a little fun! 

I guessed my sisters spot on, i guessed a boy 8lbs1oz! when she's collected the rest of the money i'm buying her lo a tigger outfit she likes! :)


----------



## lollypops

Hey ladies how are we all doing?.. Im totally exhausted these days, know the feeling with shortness of breath, I have asthma so is a pain, my baby us still sittin in breech so I am suffering really badly with sciatica my hips are killing me aswell as in my groin area. 

Got another scan nxt wk to check baby as I am borderline with gestational diabetes, baby was measuring on the 95th petcentile at 28 week scan :$, 

Gettin fed up checkin sugar levels everday but I seem to have controlled it so no need for meds yet :) x


----------



## Jade_2012

60 days to go for me!! Hurryyyyy uppppppp


----------



## Miss Vintage

I just passed my driving test! :wohoo: Totally off topic but I'm so excited and relieved and I'm home alone so have no-one else to share it with!


----------



## lola_90

So jealous of your spa day Chloe!

I really need to look into something like that, I feel like crap at the moment. Checked and saw a woman who does a pregnancy massage and its like £25 for 45 mins so not bad. Bit at the bottom of the page she said she doesn't offer any sexual services :dohh:

Might look somewhere else!!!

My trip to Ikea on sat was painful! My back and feet were aching, i started sweating and feeling mega dizzy. Literally so over that place. The bedside tables we needed for our room were out of stock as well. We managed to get babys chest of drawers, a bedside table for the spare room, some lights and like a billion coat hangers. So not bad but I will not be going back in a hurry!


----------



## lola_90

Well done Miss Vintage :)


----------



## KathrynW

*Miss Vintage* - Well Done! x


----------



## Smile181c

Well done miss vantage!

Lola - LOL @ the sexual services part! :haha:


----------



## Miss Vintage

Ikea is about the most soul destroying place I can think of.


----------



## Sproglett

Miss Vintage said:


> I just passed my driving test! :wohoo: Totally off topic but I'm so excited and relieved and I'm home alone so have no-one else to share it with!

Well done you, my firend quit her lessons when she was pregnant, couldn't deal with the additional worry (bless her) she's passed now though, her lo is 3! It'll be really handy for getting around and about for appointments etc :)



lola_90 said:


> Checked and saw a woman who does a pregnancy massage and its like £25 for 45 mins so not bad. Bit at the bottom of the page she said she doesn't offer any sexual services :dohh:
> 
> Might look somewhere else!!!

:rofl: i would look somewhere else too!!!


----------



## Miss Vintage

Thanks everyone. Sproglett, I was on the verge of quitting, but my boyfriend convinced me to give it one more go (it was my second attempt, I failed first time) and I'm so glad he did, because now I'll be good to go as soon as LO is born. Right after I learn how to drive our ancient car.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm glad you didn't give up! When I was learning to drive, I was under so much pressure cause me and my OH were getting our first place, and I needed to know how to drive to get to work etc! I ended up getting that worked up at each test, I didn't pass until my 5th one! And I had to take beta blockers to calm me down so well done! (I ended up passing about 2 weeks before we moved into our place :haha:)


----------



## Sproglett

bless ya, I'm so happy for you, i dunno what i'd do without my car, (although i have to be at work at 8am 12 1/2miles from my house and the buses would not get me here that early so i'd be well and truley donald ducked! lol)


----------



## lola_90

I really want a baby shower! Think i need to drop some major hints to one of my more 'sensible' friends! One friend offered to organise it on the condition that we could go to a stip club :dohh: Not really what i had in mind!

I want like a nice tea party with cute cupcakes and brownies on cake stands with yummy smoothies and cucumber sandwiches! Not naked people!

Anyone else having some major baby brain going on? i dried a load of plates yesterday and then put them in the fridge :dohh: then later poured loads of salt into a hot pan thinking it was oil!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Miss Vintage said:


> Ikea is about the most soul destroying place I can think of.

Agreed! I used to work there!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I love IKEA!

Def get one of your more sensible friends to organise it - why would anyone want a baby shower in a strip club?? I'm so curious to know what my sister is planning but she won't tell me anything! lol


----------



## Miss Vintage

Thanks Chloe. I really suffer with nerves, so I was quite surprised I held it together this time, because I had a complete meltdown last time! It was really raining hard throughout the whole test as well, but I think that probably helped cos it forced me to take it slow and not drive like a maniac!


----------



## Clobo

Aw this isnt fair, I still have 4 weeks left at work including this one, Im soooooo ready to leave :comp: What are all yuor plans for passing the time???

*Chloe*, wow spa day sounds cool, wish I could have booked one but they are £140 and we could do with that for other things right now!! How exciting about your baby shower, you will love it!!!

*Lolly*, hope all your tests come back ok chick and I feel you on the sciatica, I walk like an old lady after ive been sitting down for too long

*MissV*, :yipee: well done chick!!!! Do you have a car ready or need to get one!! You will be relieved you did it when you can drive you and baby round on maternity leave!!

*Lola*, hmmmm strip club for a baby shower, it would be different I suppose :rofl:

*AFM*, tired today, didn&#8217;t have a majorly busy weekend but im just generally tired now I think, cant believe im 33 weeks today, where has the time gone!! Just ordered my Pacapod :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah mine was £135 but it was a late birthday present, so luckily free for me! I wouldn't have had it done otherwise :haha: Happy 33 weeks!


----------



## Clobo

Cheers me dear!!

Well I hinted but we are doing stuff to our house at the moment and the next thing we need is a toilet and sink in the cloakroom downstairs and im happy to give up a massage for that if it means i havent got to go upstairs everytime (every 5 minutes) I need the loo :loo:

:rofl:

xxx


----------



## mummyat18

my OH decided he wanted a baby shower for dad and thats what his friends wanna do. lol


----------



## Miss Vintage

Clobo said:


> Aw this isnt fair, I still have 4 weeks left at work including this one, Im soooooo ready to leave :comp: What are all yuor plans for passing the time???
> 
> *Chloe*, wow spa day sounds cool, wish I could have booked one but they are £140 and we could do with that for other things right now!! How exciting about your baby shower, you will love it!!!
> 
> *Lolly*, hope all your tests come back ok chick and I feel you on the sciatica, I walk like an old lady after ive been sitting down for too long
> 
> *MissV*, :yipee: well done chick!!!! Do you have a car ready or need to get one!! You will be relieved you did it when you can drive you and baby round on maternity leave!!
> 
> *Lola*, hmmmm strip club for a baby shower, it would be different I suppose :rofl:
> 
> *AFM*, tired today, didnt have a majorly busy weekend but im just generally tired now I think, cant believe im 33 weeks today, where has the time gone!! Just ordered my Pacapod :happydance:
> 
> xxx

Thanks! We have a car, it's a real old banger, but it gets us from A to B.


----------



## lola_90

Smile181c said:


> Aw I love IKEA!
> 
> Def get one of your more sensible friends to organise it - why would anyone want a baby shower in a strip club?? I'm so curious to know what my sister is planning but she won't tell me anything! lol

I know, but she's a bit weird and a very obsessed with sex! 

I use to love Ikea too, but it is not fun when your pregnant!!! The place is just so big and i was just walking around grumpy and it was so busy! My oh hates shopping which made it worse as he was like "just get what you need and lets go". I think if i went with a friend then it would of been better but was in a rush as he was getting pissed off!

I need to go back though and get those bedside table and a big light for downstairs and some other bits, but will probs wait a while and go with someone else!

Having a mega hungry day today! For breakfast I had two bowls of special k, toast with jam and half a melon. Lunch I had a ham sandwich, tin of tomato soup and two slices of toast with butter, and I have just eaten a bag of doritos a big slice of cake and an ice lolly and i'm still hungry :shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm having a hungry day too!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Smile181c said:


> I'm having a hungry day too!

Every day is a hungry day for me lately. Cannot stop stuffing my face.


----------



## xangex

im the opposite not hungry at all and when i am hungry all i want is healthy food ha .. makes a change for me


----------



## Bon18

I would love a hungry day but I seem to have ran out of room for food already...


----------



## Clobo

Ive had cereals, chips/cheese/beans and a mint aero (which is basically air with 1 of your 5 a day .... mint is a plant isnt it????) :rofl:

I like Ikea but same as Lola only if I go myself or with a friend and not with Ben!!!

Need to go pick up a nursing chair from there but cant be bothered to make the trip for just one thing, boo!!!

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Definitely, now you've said that i really want some mint choc chip ice cream! Have to go out to buy food as am craving white choc chip cookies and this craving needs to be satisfied!!!


----------



## SatansSprite

The other day I had a craving moment that also doubled as a pregnant brain moment too. We were at Wal-Mart, and ours is great because its one of the superstore ones that has not only the stuff like electronics/clothes/household stuff, but it also has a grocery store too.

Any ways, we had gotten a little extra money and wanted to give ourselves a little treat before we have to start putting so much aside for LO. Well, OH was looking at some video games, cause he's a right gamer, haha. Well in the center of the main aisle, right by these games, was a stand with different chocolates and stuff, and one them was a 4 pack of Hershey's Cookies 'n' Creme chocolate bars. As soon as I saw these, I was like, "I waaaaaant!!!!" So I grabbed them.

Not long after OH realized he wanted to get some pop/soda so he took our son to go grab a cart so he could get the cases. Since we were at this store I wanted to take a look at some of the baby stuff, just cause I wanted to get an idea for some stuff (mostly bottle options - I'm planning to try breast-feeding but want to still be able to consider the expressing option too). So I was standing there looking at all this, when OH came back. Together we ended up actually looking at some of the pumps too. We knew we weren't getting it that day but still, we were looking to see what there was. I set down my thing of chocolate bars at some point while looking though.

We went back over to the bottles so I could show him which ones I had been looking at, when I realized I didn't have the chocolate, so we went back over to the pumps only to see one of the staff with it in a cart of stuff she was collecting from the aisles. I felt highly embarrassed and decided that rather than go and ask her for it back, I just went back to the stand and grabbed another pack, haha.


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee Satans, thats the sort of thing I would do too :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok today?? Im looking forard to the weekend already ... 16 days left at work after today!! :comp:

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm SO looking forward to the weekend - I'm so tired today! :sleep:


----------



## Clobo

Yup i think the tiredness has REALLY hit me this week .... i was tired in the 1st Tri and then really energetic for a while but these last few days i really could have spent all day in bed!! :sleep:

Getting some massive belly movements these days, think baby is getting its chubber on and it almost feels like he is trying to poke his way out of my belly button, actually jolts me sometimes!! Love it though!!

Ooh reminds me i must book in my photoshoot, you had yours yet Chloe?? xxx


----------



## izzy29

11 days of work until my Mat leave starts, cannot wait, starting to feel the tiredness now too.


----------



## Smile181c

The movements are huge aren't they!

Not had it yet, gonna plan it once I finish work this week :) x


----------



## Sproglett

any one struggling to sleep at the moment?

the last 2 nights i've woken up 4/5 times in the night, either needing to wee, freaking over a dream or generally just not being able to sleep. Other than that all is good in the world of Sproglett lol.


----------



## SatansSprite

Sleep? What's this phenomenon you speak of? lol.

I've been having horrid nights, can't get any at all. Sometimes I manage to squeeze in a couple hours and sometimes I'm even lucky enough to be able to grab a nap later but, ugh, I wish I was actually able to sleep at night. 

This happened last night actually and it was probably the worst night possible to not get any sleep because I've got three appointments today: 10am, 1:15pm and 2:30pm. I'm gonna crash so hard tonight, haha.

I am hoping for a good outcome from the appointment I have at 1:15. That one is my growth scan to see whether this little one has caught up in size at all, or has dropped off on the scale anymore. Won't get the results for another day or two though, unfortunately.


----------



## Sproglett

fx for your growth scan hun, and sorry you're not getting any sleep either :(


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed all is ok hun :hugs:

I'm not getting any sleep either :( Woke up at like 3am last night, went for a wee and when I got back into bed I just wasn't tired! Had to just lie there til I dropped back off. Up again at 5 and out of bed by 7! But even though I didn't wake up fully, I was tossing and turning all night trying to get comfortable :(


----------



## lola_90

Yep sleeping is not fun! Can't get comfortable and my hips hurt from lying on my side. Then wake up to pee at least three times a night..the list goes on!

Think i've eaten too many cookies, feel really dizzy now :( sugar induced coma methinks!


----------



## freeeg

Hey Ladies, i guess we're all suffering at the moment, i'm also having a hard time moving, sleeping, functioning LOL all I want is just lay on the couch and do nothing, but hard to do with a 5 yr old boy and a 10 months old puppy.

But i just had a Brazilian and now feel very refreshed other than the slight nausea I woke up with this morning. so hopefully today i could get somethings done around the house. Still need to rearrange DS's room to make room for the baby's cot. 

*Satan* I always do that when shopping, I blame my pregnancy brain too hehehe Good luck at your scan today..


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Freeg I feel your pain on the puppy, our labrador is 7 months and very energetic!!!!

I keep waking up in the night to pee, change position and after having wierd dreams but im kind of getting better at going back to sleep after, woke at 5am this morning though, boo!! 

xxx


----------



## freddie

Clobo said:


> Hiya
> 
> Freeg I feel your pain on the puppy, our labrador is 7 months and very energetic!!!!
> 
> I keep waking up in the night to pee, change position and after having wierd dreams but im kind of getting better at going back to sleep after, woke at 5am this morning though, boo!!
> 
> xxx

I'm with you on the weird dream front!! Last night I dreamt that I went on a really long coach trip somewhere only to realise about an hour into it that I had forgotten my baby lol! I had left poor baby in a cot all on it's own at home!


----------



## SatansSprite

Well update time! Had the ultrasound today and thanks to the midwife wanting to get results ASAP so we could see where to go, I got results today instead of having to wait 2-3 days. LO apparently went from dropping from the 44th percentile at the 26 week check, down to the 31st at the 30 week check, and now at 32 weeks is back within the 40's somewhere (midwife's call woke me up from a nap so I wasn't fully aware of all her exact numbers).

Also, OMG, this morning after waking I had about 5 straight hours where this kid was moving SOOO much. He literally was non-stop movement, to the point even where I felt like I was going to throw up from it. It was great to have all the movement, cause you know at least then that plenty of oxygen is getting through but OMG it was uncomfortable, haha. Anyways, at the very least I am so glad the growth went back up.

I did have a scary bit of time though while waiting in the midwives office. When I go in, I have to go to the bathroom to weigh myself and pee on this little test strip thing to check for glucose and protein in the urine. Well I did that like normal, only today I thought the protein looked like it was testing a little positive but I wasn't sure. So I got the midwife to check it, and she confirmed that yes it was a little bit positive. I asked if this was a sign of something wrong and she said only if my BP was high as well.

So while I was sitting waiting to be called all I could think the whole time was "please, please, please let my BP be good and normal". Felt like it took forever to get through the other stuff they go over first before checking that stuff, some paper work stuff, but finally got to the exam part, where they do BP check and check HR and FH. My numbers came back totally normal though. So they said they'd just double check it again next time in 2 weeks which they do anyways and that hopefully the protein being there this week was just a fluke. Obviously I'm still gonna be paying attention and on the lookout for any warning signs of issues and just hope none of them come up, at least not for another 2 weeks anyways so I can deliver at my local hospital instead of the more specialized one an hour away. Obviously going even longer is preferable, but 34 weeks is my minimum goal, haha.


----------



## Charlotteee

Glad everything is ok, the protein might just be because you have a slight water infection or thrush xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry about the protein test, SS, but glad baby is growing well and that your BP is ok :thumbup: you are in great shape for getting to 34 weeks. Even if you were diagnosed with preeclampsia TODAY (which you were not), the average time to delivery is 2 weeks so that would get you to 34 easily. And if you do end up with PE then you still have some time to go. Always a good idea to keep an eye out for the warning signs though (you know what to look for, right? swelling esp in your face, visual disturbances, pain in your upper right side, headaches, just generally feeling weird or ill, reduced fetal movement).


----------



## mumsince2010

i had an emergency scan last night (wont go into details) 

bubs is currently head down at 30 weeks, is there a chance she will still move into a breech position?


----------



## Sproglett

babies can change position up to the very end, but chances are good that she will stay head down if thats how she is currently x x


----------



## Smile181c

Hope you're okay hun :hugs:

Satan thats really good news about the growth scan! But sorry to hear about possible PreE! Just keep checking like you are and keeping an eye out for signs, I'm sure it'll be ok though.

AFM - I had my 32 week check today. All is well, Max is still head down! Found out I've put on about 3 stone so far...:blush:


----------



## Sproglett

boooo to weight gain, i've done about the same (only got weighted at my 12w, checked myself at home the other week as i said) but it cant be good now lol. hopefully when were running round chasing our little ones, and feeding etc. we'll lose it all :)


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Satans*, glad everything is getting better chick, yep you are in good stead now my dear, hang on in there :hugs:

*Mumsince*, hope all is ok, yes i think although they can change position they more or less stay where they are from now on, spend some time on your hands and knees and that should make sure they stay the right way round to!!

xxx


----------



## lola_90

In my weekly pregnancy email it says

_Your baby is probably spending most of their time in a head-down position by now. About 25 per cent of babies are still in the breech position at 32 weeks, but this percentage drops to about four per cent by 38 weeks. Some babies will be lying across their mother&#8217;s womb &#8211; what&#8217;s known as the transverse position &#8211; or in a diagonal position (oblique). This is more likely if you have a lot of amniotic fluid or if your placenta is lying low in your womb._

Don't worry, chances are bubs will probs move :thumbup:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Some babies wait until labour to turn around. No worries :)

And spinningbabies.com is really cool if baby does decide to go breech.


----------



## SatansSprite

Yeah, I'm relieved by the growth scans, I was so scared they'd reveal kiddo had lost more ground.

I'm not overly worried about the protein especially since my BP was totally normal, and when the midwife ran down a list of questions of "are you experience this? what about this?" and I was able to say No to them all, which made them not worried at all. They just said they'd check it next appointment, so, just gotta wait till then. Only this time the 2 week waiting, unlike last time when waiting for the growth scan, is easier and I'm not scared outta my wits at the outcome, haha.


----------



## jaymarie1991

I'm feeliong depressed, I gained 12lbs in 2 weeks I was going so good all along then bam this happens now I just don't want to eat


----------



## Courtfrog

ladies i can't believe we are on the downhill slide!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Laura (lala222) is being induced soon! :shock: I think that's the first September due date birth I've heard of on BnB?!
Wishing you all the best Laura!! Please come back and update!


----------



## lala222

Yep ladies looks like my September bump is coming in July! lol.
Big shock!!!!
Getting second round of steroids tomorrow at noon then will be induced soon ahhh.


----------



## Buzzymomma

Wow that's crazy!! Best of luck to you and baby :flower:


----------



## mummyb1

Hello Ladies 

Sorry I haven't been on for a while I hope everyone is okay, I've had a hectic few days after Laila was being a madam again! :dohh: 

I won't bore you all with the whole story but I was in hospital from 12 Monday as my sight went funny I had a pounding head I tried to lay down and then my left hand and face went numb and so did my tounge I called the emergency number and was told to go in straight away as they thought it was my blood pressure, cut a long story short my blood pressure was a little high but nothing major they gave me some pain killers which were amazing :D 

They took me to the labour ward and put me on a monitor to make sure Laila was okay they kept coming in checking and asking me if I was in any pain or having any tighnings turns out I was having regular contractions! but I couldn't feel them to me it just felt like she was pushing against me so had to stay on the monitor for hours as they thought I was in labour the consultant came round about half 7 and done out a swab test to see if I will go in to pre term labour which came back negative thank god so that's given me 2 weeks but they did say it could be wrong and they don't think she will be in much longer so now I now have midwife Monday and another swab test Tuesday and these will probably carry on until she's here 

Anyway that's all from me just looks like I have a very naughty little girl :haha: 

I hope everyone is okay x


----------



## Sproglett

lala222 said:


> Yep ladies looks like my September bump is coming in July! lol.
> Big shock!!!!
> Getting second round of steroids tomorrow at noon then will be induced soon ahhh.

OMG BUMP BUDDY. Hope everything goes well, fx. lots of love darling, speak to you soon, remember to keep us informed x x


----------



## smawfl

Good Luck LALA!


----------



## Smile181c

Omg Lala good luck!!

Ashlie, hope you're okay babe - little Leila being a madam already! :haha:

Fingers crossed she can keep cooking for a while longer, but how exciting if she does decide she wants to make an appearance soon! Xx


----------



## Sproglett

mummyb1 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on for a while I hope everyone is okay, I've had a hectic few days after Laila was being a madam again! :dohh:
> 
> I won't bore you all with the whole story but I was in hospital from 12 Monday as my sight went funny I had a pounding head I tried to lay down and then my left hand and face went numb and so did my tounge I called the emergency number and was told to go in straight away as they thought it was my blood pressure, cut a long story short my blood pressure was a little high but nothing major they gave me some pain killers which were amazing :D
> 
> They took me to the labour ward and put me on a monitor to make sure Laila was okay they kept coming in checking and asking me if I was in any pain or having any tighnings turns out I was having regular contractions! but I couldn't feel them to me it just felt like she was pushing against me so had to stay on the monitor for hours as they thought I was in labour the consultant came round about half 7 and done out a swab test to see if I will go in to pre term labour which came back negative thank god so that's given me 2 weeks but they did say it could be wrong and they don't think she will be in much longer so now I now have midwife Monday and another swab test Tuesday and these will probably carry on until she's here
> 
> Anyway that's all from me just looks like I have a very naughty little girl :haha:
> 
> I hope everyone is okay x

Wow Laila is really keeping mummy on her toes, thanks for letting us know and glad everything is ok (in general) hope Laila does stick there for a little longer for you x x


----------



## Miss Vintage

Good luck Lala!

Ashlie, sorry to hear you've been back in hospital, these babies do know how to worry us! Take care x


----------



## lala222

thanks lovely ladies! I will definitely keep you all up to date!xx


----------



## mummyb1

Smile181c said:


> Omg Lala good luck!!
> 
> Ashlie, hope you're okay babe - little Leila being a madam already! :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed she can keep cooking for a while longer, but how exciting if she does decide she wants to make an appearance soon! Xx

Thanks hun oh yes she sure is one madam that's for sure, I am getting excited about meeting her sooner I am so ready for her to be out now just would like to make it to at least 35-36 weeks but we shall see when she decides to greet us xx



Sproglett said:


> Wow Laila is really keeping mummy on her toes, thanks for letting us know and glad everything is ok (in general) hope Laila does stick there for a little longer for you x x

She is indeed I keep telling her I am not that great so she doesn't have to be so eager to meet me :haha: thank you xx



Miss Vintage said:


> Good luck Lala!
> 
> Ashlie, sorry to hear you've been back in hospital, these babies do know how to worry us! Take care x

Yes they do naughty little things, thank you :) xx

Oh and good luck Lala!! :D


----------



## Sproglett

mummyb1 said:


> she is indeed I keep telling her I am not that great so she doesn't have to be so eager to meet me :haha: thank you xx

this made me :rofl:


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett said:


> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> she is indeed I keep telling her I am not that great so she doesn't have to be so eager to meet me :haha: thank you xx
> 
> this made me :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Good luck *Lala*, hope everything is ok chick and cant believe we have a baby so soon! Cant wait to meet the little one!! :hugs:

*Ashlie*, you have a right little madam there havent you, glad you are all ok and hope you can keep her in a little while longer :baby:

I had cramp in my leg again last night, was sooooo painful, think Ben got a glimpse of what I will be like in labour .... "dont touch me", "it hurts it hurts it hurts" .... :rofl:

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Good luck Lala :flower:

Ashile - hope your little girl stays put for a while longer :flower:

I saw my gp today who said I do have spd but not much they can do about it! He said i could get a support belt but because a lot of the pain is in my legs then it wont help. he said I could take paracetamol if needed. So meh


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Lola* rubbish!! Paracetamol isnt what you want to hear is it! There is a girl in my NCT class who came in on crutches last week her SPD was so bad :nope:

Is there literally nothing you can do?? Bounce on a ball, massage etc??

xxx


----------



## mummyb1

Thank you Clobo and Lola I think she is just getting me ready for when she arrives she's going to be a handful :haha:

Lola - Sorry about your spd I really would really recommend having a massage done it makes you feel sooo good after I know it's only temporary but I found it really helped me, if not maybe find out about acupuncture as I have heard that can help to x


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, Ashlie, hope your girl hangs in there a little longer!


----------



## MadeIn88

Just read this last page and will go back a few (don't think I've been on this thread yet) to the lady with SPD...
I have SPD (now calling it PGP - pelvic girdle pain, as it can include pain at the back of ur pelvis too), I told my midwife as I've had it in first pregnancy, she said to ring physiotherapy and self refer, as they no longer refer themselves. First time I had it nothing got done and I just put up and struggled through. There is so much that can be done to help. It depends on why you are getting the pains to how it can be helped. Mine is purely the relaxin hormone loosening the joint so not much can help, but I've been given advice on how to walk, sleep, and basically deal with it, also given simple exercises to give me best chance to stop it getting much worse. I would say definately get in touch with someone to get physiotherapy, it costs nothing and its given me hope. I really hope u get somethin sorted as SPD can be very debilitating and u shudnt put up with it. Xxxx


----------



## tmmommy07

Clobo said:


> Good luck *Lala*, hope everything is ok chick and cant believe we have a baby so soon! Cant wait to meet the little one!! :hugs:
> 
> *Ashlie*, you have a right little madam there havent you, glad you are all ok and hope you can keep her in a little while longer :baby:
> 
> I had cramp in my leg again last night, was sooooo painful, think Ben got a glimpse of what I will be like in labour .... "dont touch me", "it hurts it hurts it hurts" .... :rofl:
> 
> xxx

Oh, be careful with those leg cramps! I was having really bad ones starting about 6 weeks ago and kept having them in the same spot for about 2 weeks straight. They were so bad that I tore a piece of my muscle away and there's a hematoma behind the section that tore now and it's still VERY painful for me! It's all bumped out real big on the back of my calf where it is. Do anything you can to prevent them!


----------



## lola_90

Thanks girls for your messages :flower:

My pain is mainly on the inside of my leg and in my lower back but it is only really painful if i am turning in bed or on the sofa! or bending down etc 

So as the pain isn't constant, I can't really justify taking paracetamol if that makes sense?

I think I need to invest in a ball to bounce on and use it when watching tv as sitting on a sofa is horrible, takes ages and hurts to much to get up! I've had acupuncture before and it cleared up my eczema so might try it for this. Really want a massage but only like really light pressure anything else makes me cry! No joke had a massage in spain on holiday once and it was so painful and I couldn't tell her to stop as she didn't speak english and i was crying throughout!!!

Am seeing my midwife next thursday so might call her before and see if she can put me through as she did mention physio last time. 

:flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Lola I definitely think you can take paracetamol even if the pain is not constant...why not?


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi ladies, can i join?

I'm Zyanne, Me & DF are expecting our first baby BOY on the 7th September! We're very excited and cannot wait to meet him! <3 :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

It's my last day at work! :yipee:


----------



## Sproglett

YAY CHLOE - :yipee:

ME TOO :yipee:


----------



## loves_cookies

Yay for both of you :) 

I'm so jealous though, 13 days after today is done for me.


----------



## Miss Vintage

I'm jealous too, I've still got 6 weeks to go! Hope to be working at home during the Olympics though.


----------



## Sproglett

hey Phoebe, i actually dont start my maternity till 1st september, I'm breaking up for 6weeks holiday (work in a school) but the school is closing down for good so will not be returning anyway. :(


I've got so much to look forward to though, the time is going to fly by... WOOHOO!!!

21/7/12 - Anti-natal class 10am - 3pm 
30/7/12 - 34w midwife 
1/8/12 - baby plan delivery (mattresses, steriliser with bits, breast pump, pushchair and carseat) 
7/8/12 - 35w Scan 
13/8/12- i actually go onto annual leave for 3 weeks & 36w midwife 
16/8/12 - Consultant appointment 
19/8/12 - FULL TERM 
27/8/12 -38w midwife 
1/9/12 - Go on Maternity leave 
9/9/12 - DUE DATE - WOO HOO & 40w midwife


----------



## Smile181c

Busy Busy!! 

I'm the same, I don't officially go on ML for another 5 weeks, but it's annual leave so I'm still off :D


----------



## AngelofTroy

Argh I woke up with a stinking cold :(


----------



## Miss Vintage

Wow Sproglett, you are going to be busy! Sadly I wasn't able to take my annual leave before maternity leave as we run a big course for new international students (I work in a university) in August/September and I have to be here to do the prep. I've made up for it my taking Fridays and Mondays off, so at least I don't have to do five day weeks. I'm sorry your school is closing, are you going to find another job after mat leave, or be a stay at home mum?


----------



## Miss Vintage

AngelofTroy said:


> Argh I woke up with a stinking cold :(

Hope you feel better soon, are you able to stay off work?


----------



## mysteriouseye

Im very Jealous!! I dont go on Maternity Leave untill the 17th September :( so I got like another 9 weeks :(

Here is my list of things to look forward to :)

21/07/2012 - Looking at wedding venues & **4D Scan** Yippee
27/07/2012 - 31 Week Midwife Appointment
15/08/2012 - 7 Year Anniversary with my fiance :)
17/08/2012 - 34 Week Midwife Appointment
18/08/2012 - First Antenatal Class! 
19/08/2012 - BABY SHOWER :D
06/09/2012 - FULL TERM :D
17/09/2012 - Maternity Leave begins
27/09/2012 - Baby Esmee Due :D xx


----------



## lola_90

seaweed eater said:


> Lola I definitely think you can take paracetamol even if the pain is not constant...why not?


I know but I really don't want to take pain meds unless the pain is really bad and constant. 

The pain that I get is off and on and don't really want to take it for the next 8 plus weeks

:flower:


Chloe + Sproglett enjoy mat leave :flower:


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Tmmommy*, thanks my dear, ive had it once in each calf now, it was horrendous and just aches for ages afterwards!! Im now drinking loads of water every day and trying to put my feet up when I can! 

Yay *Chloe* for last day at work, 14 more days for me :wohoo:, what are you going to do with your time now?? 

*Sally*, looks like you have loads to keep you busy, think that&#8217;s what ill have to do, ive already started washing and cooking frozen meals &#8230; whats left??

*Kellie*, yay for baby shower!! :happydance:

I washed all my baby sheets and blankets today, looked so cute on the washing line, really hoping its sunny tomorrow too and I can start on the clothes!! :hangwashing:
xxx


----------



## lola_90

I really want to start washing all his stuff but the weather is rubbish!

And need my OH to actually build his wardrobe first!!!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Hello Ladies, I'm coming in a little late..... I'm not one to get on here very often as I'm a VERY busy person with 7 other children and I'm going back to school full time. Its getting closer to the big day so I like to get on and read how others are doing. Good Luck to everyone, its not much longer and you will have your gorgeous baby in your arms ;)


----------



## Clobo

Hi WantaBelly, wow 7 other children, you sounds like a very busy lady!! nice to have you here though!!

I know, it isnt long, I cant wait!!! :baby: xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Miss Vintage said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Argh I woke up with a stinking cold :(
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, are you able to stay off work?Click to expand...

Not this time, working a 25 hour shift supporting a boy with cerebral palsy while his mum is on holiday. Someone's just come in to do lunch so I can have a break though yay! 

UK ladies - how nice is it to see the sun again?! :)


----------



## Clobo

I know its a lush day, have done my first lot of baby clothes washing, looks so cute on the line, its making me all emotional!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Clothes Washing 1.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AngelofTroy

Aw Clobo, they are so cute! I plan on doing mine this week too, I can't wait to have everything smelling fresh and folded away ready for baby... ahh it's starting to feel so real!!


----------



## lola_90

Soo cute Clobo :flower:


----------



## Sproglett

Miss Vintage said:


> Wow Sproglett, you are going to be busy! Sadly I wasn't able to take my annual leave before maternity leave as we run a big course for new international students (I work in a university) in August/September and I have to be here to do the prep. I've made up for it my taking Fridays and Mondays off, so at least I don't have to do five day weeks. I'm sorry your school is closing, are you going to find another job after mat leave, or be a stay at home mum?

We'll see what finances are like and if we can afford for me to stay at home I would like to, if not I'll be looking for ahob still in a school part time.



Clobo said:


> I know its a lush day, have done my first lot of baby clothes washing, looks so cute on the line, its making me all emotional!! xxx

Too cute


----------



## ShockingB

Wow, so many september babies!!


----------



## SatansSprite

So I just had what is likely going to be my last "get away" event for awhile, in the form of going to the wedding of one of OH's MANY cousins. It was fun, even if I do wish we could have stayed longer, but we had to get home though to take our sitter home.


----------



## Sproglett

Had a really productive weekend, firstly we went to our antenatal class on Saturday 10-3, and learnt all about what to expect when baby comes, my dh found it really helpful as he learnt alot of things (mainly regarding the drugs etc) that he didn't know, he also understood more about my birth preferences and the reasons why. Then last night I packed mine and baby's hospital bag, I've got a few bits to still get but nothing major . I've got my midwife visiting me wednesday for my birth plan discussion too. 6w6d till due date!!!!! Woooooooo

Here is my 33w bump taken yesterday x x
https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j96/salbob87/f249ab30.jpg


----------



## suze12

Hi ladies, not been on here for a while. Hope everyone is well? 
I ordered a pink lining changing bag yesterday so I can use it as babies hospital bag when it arrives, cant wait to see it and start packing it.  Sad arn't I? We also ordered our nursery furniture from babies r us, now just need to start emptying the room to tranform it into a nursery and throw all the junk away lol. 

When did/are people starting to pack their hospital bags?? xx


----------



## Sproglett

As I said I started mine yesterday, I've just got a few odds and sods to put in


----------



## Clobo

*Suze*, not sad at all, ive had great fun writing the lists and then getting together and packing all the stuff for hospital, ive found it less of a one off job and more an ongoing thing, like i packed the tens machine then realised i needed new pads and batteries for it etc etc!!

These things are fun!! :yipee:

Lush bump *Sally*, you look great! xxx


----------



## Starstryder

Great looking bump! :)

Soo tired lately, just can't keep up with the kidlet anymore. Sleeping at night is uncomfortably and not nearly enough and of course a nap is great but not enough. Eugh lol, just wish I could store up sleep to pull out when needed. :D


----------



## ShockingB

*Clobo*, only 41 days to go for us!! :D


----------



## mummyb1

suze12 said:


> Hi ladies, not been on here for a while. Hope everyone is well?
> I ordered a pink lining changing bag yesterday so I can use it as babies hospital bag when it arrives, cant wait to see it and start packing it. Sad arn't I? We also ordered our nursery furniture from babies r us, now just need to start emptying the room to tranform it into a nursery and throw all the junk away lol.
> 
> When did/are people starting to pack their hospital bags?? xx

I have a blooming georgeous bag from pink lining my friend brought it for me and I LOVE it ! :D they have so many handy little hidden bits haha x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Midwife in an hour, I've got my 31 week appointment 1 day early! Is it just a basic one?


----------



## lola_90

OMG next week we will be able to say, baby's due NEXT month!

This whole pregnancy thing really hasn't sunk in! Seriously keep freaking out about it :(

And have a major nursery dilema. We looked at paint to paint his room, we got sky blue, we tested a little bit on some wood at the shop and it looked good. Painted the room and i really don't like the colour :( but OH does and I can't tell him as he spent ages painting it and don't want him to be upset :(

Literally it makes me want to cry, i imagined like a baby blue and it is just too in your face iykwim?

No the bedding i wanted wont match :(

https://www.next.co.uk/x503230s1#972714x50

or this

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...d.html?cm_re=bedding-_-adviceinfo-_-happytown

really don't know what to do :( I know it sounds pathetic but i wanted his room to be perfect and know i feel like a crap mum :cry:


----------



## Starstryder

Blimey you gave me a gaspy momentary panic there Lola...I feel super pregnant but even though I expect a wee one at the end of it, it hasn't sunk in that it is soon. 

Aww pity on the colour, pretty bedding though! Can you maybe tell him that you truly think all one colour is too much and get one or two walls painted in a softer colour? 

We aren't painting the room this time round, the previous owners had freshly painted out before me moved in and it is a soft beige colour that is quite soothing. So we figure we'd leave it until she is old enough to decide a favourite colour. :) She might be like Kenny though and decide that each wall needs to be a different colour as well as the ceiling...he got his way on the walls but not a purple ceiling lol.


----------



## Miss Vintage

Lola, wanting things to be perfect for your LO makes you a great mum! I agree with Starstryder, could you repaint one or two of the walls? Also, the colour might fade to a softer blue, newly painted rooms always look a bit harsh.


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

I'm due September 10 with a boy :blue: 

And lol, I don't even have the nursery sorted out yet. I have the furniture in boxes and that's about it. No painting, decorating has been done. I figure I have 7 weeks to do it. But then I am a procrastinator to the extreme


----------



## Clobo

*Shocking*, I know its mental isn&#8217;t it!!! Had my 34 week apt today, measure 35cm so that&#8217;s good and very wriggly baby poking back at the midwife again!! Told her about my sciatica like pains and she said its generally the baby lying on the nerves so cant really do a lot about it, boo!!

Aw* Lola*, I would say something if I were you, get OH in a good mood and then explain, tell him how grateful you are but the more you think about it the more you realise you&#8217;d like a lighter colour, don&#8217;t leave it as it is if you are unhappy. As for being a crap mum that&#8217;s rubbish, you are a good mum for wanting the best for baby :hugs:

*Jessica*, congratulations, feel weird saying that when you only have 7 weeks left but hey ho!! You&#8217;ll be fine, I started my nursery at 20 weeks and I still have stuff to do, it will take as long or as little time as you need it to!

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks girls but he is soo happy and proud of himself for doing the nursery, he has put babys cotbed up in there now and made his wardrobe. 

He absolutely loves the room and keeps talking about how perfect it is and joking that he should become an interior designer! I don't want to burst his bubble :cry:

When we moved in originally he just wanted to get rid of the purple colour on one of the walls and leave it as it was. It was me that pushed for painting blue.

Spoke to my mum and she said that will teach you for not using a tester on the wall instead of in the shop :(

On the plus side we are going to have our first bbq in our new house tonight :happydance:


----------



## Clobo

Aw, I would still talk to him, perhaps painting two of the walls a lighter colour would make it look softer for you?? :hugs:

Mmmmm BBQ, yummy!! Im doing homemade chips with potatoes from dads allotment!!! :munch:

xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

*Lola* - what about about a stencil sort of thing around the middle of the wall, something with a different colour or a nice pattern or something? That way you could break up the look of the harshness or maybe even be able to use it to your advantage AND save yourself from feeling guilty by asking for a change.

It's insane how close things are starting to get. For me, I've already started being on the look-out for any possible signs of things starting simply because my son was an early delivery, being born at 36 weeks, which is where I will be in about 2 and a half weeks.

Its exciting, and yet nerve-wracking too to know that it's getting so close to the time of meeting this little mister. Closer it gets, the more hopeful I get that I'll be able/allowed to have my VBAC. As it stands I'm only 3 days away from the GA that they deliver at my local hospital, so yay for that at least. Sorry, just, after my late miscarriage every little milestone like that feels so huge to me.


----------



## Clobo

*Satans*, its only natural to be nervous after what happened before chick, good news that you are getting closer every day and should be able to deliver in your local hospital, ours doesnt do anything before 37 weeks!

Its so wierd now that we can count in days rather than weeks and it doesnt seem far away!! Need to chivvy Ben up to finish our lounge fireplace and wallpaper and move Lolas bed into the dining room again!! 

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks girls, might look at stencils and wall stickers :flower:

No bbq here now :( we had to go to b+q again (third time ive been in 4 days) and buy a stupid hose and have to go back again tomorrow as we need another attachment. My OH said it was "too late" to do a bbq :( So am hungry and don't know what to eat :(

Satans, your getting soo close now hun, your baby will be here safe with you soon :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing OK, I've not been on much lately - so busy at work trying to get everything sorted before I leave - my last day is THURSDAY! :happydance:

Lala I hope the induction goes well, can't believe we'll have our first Sept baby soon :D

I still feel so unprepared. Going to look at a house on Friday, so if we like it we could well be moving late Aug/early Sept so everything is going to be a bit up in the air for a while yet! My mind goes blank when I try and think of everything that needs doing :wacko:


----------



## Buzzymomma

We are moving september 1st... Have to get the whole place ready for baby in 3 weeks while heavily pregnant!! I'd still rather move before than after though. Last time I was pregnant we moved when I was 35 weeks, then again when baby was 4 months old... Way easier to do it before! Just kind of frustrated all my progress getting ready for this baby will be for nothing... But we're moving into a 3 bedroom instead of a 2 so everyone will have their own room! :happydance:

Anyone else incredibly frustrated with pants and underwear?! My belly is sooo low and hard (it literally pops out right above my pubic bone) that underwear just rolls right down and NO PANTS FIT because the stretchy part doesn't start low enough!! :dohh: I am incredibly frustrated! I can only wear leggings so much! And I can't wear underwear at all!! Ugh! I never had this problem last time :(


----------



## ds0910

Hello! I'm Nikki, married to DH for almost 2yrs, 30yrs old, pregnant with both of our first, and due on Sept 9th.....same as you:flower:


----------



## loves_cookies

Hey ladies,

I had my midwife appointment yesterday and the baby has turned! I got hiccups by my hip for the first time yesterday afternoon, they've always been by my hip before, so I think it might have turned yesterday morning. 

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## mummyb1

Lola - You have just made me realise that this pregnancy really is almost over! I have to say though that I am more than ready to meet my daughter now as much as I love knowing I am cooking a baby I am getting so uncomfortable now, I am sorry about your nursery hun I know what you mean when something doesn't go the way that you think it will I really hope that you manage to make it the way you want it and I am sure it looks lovely :)

Buzzymomma - I am! I would so go "commando" if I could getting underware that actually feels comfy right now is becoming almost impossible :dohh: 

I hope everyone else is doing well and hello to all the new ladies :hi: x


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm struggling with underwear and trousers too! I am basically living in 'Harem pants' or dresses. I've found that I have nothing to wear in the heat either, I had maternity trousers and tshirts for work but now I get too hot, and none of my vest tops fit anymore. :/ and my dresses are all looking a bit short at the front for work now!!


----------



## Sproglett

ds0910 said:


> Hello! I'm Nikki, married to DH for almost 2yrs, 30yrs old, pregnant with both of our first, and due on Sept 9th.....same as you:flower:

hi welcome to the thread, how are you doing? what team are your on?
Cheers
Sal x


----------



## mummyb1

Is anyone else struggling with this heat? My hands, feet and legs are ridiculously swollen and I am properly uncomfortable I never thought I would say this but I wish it would rain or something :nope:


----------



## Miss Vintage

Buzzymomma said:


> We are moving september 1st... Have to get the whole place ready for baby in 3 weeks while heavily pregnant!! I'd still rather move before than after though. Last time I was pregnant we moved when I was 35 weeks, then again when baby was 4 months old... Way easier to do it before!

Oh no, don't tell me that, we're moving when this little one is 6 months old! I'm already dreading it.

Ashlie, I'm so over the heat, only got two hours sleep last night, and only because I gave up and slept on the sofa as it's cooler in our living room than bedroom. I'm willing to do a rain dance, anything, to make the humidity go away.


----------



## mummyb1

Oh I know what you mean I done the same last night but just couldn't settle constantly sticky ands hot :dohh: I will join you in the rain dance that's for sure this weather is just not even nice


----------



## Sproglett

mummyb1 said:


> Is anyone else struggling with this heat? My hands, feet and legs are ridiculously swollen and I am properly uncomfortable I never thought I would say this but I wish it would rain or something :nope:

I've actually been singing to try to make it rain, I've never struggled with the heat pre pregnancy but as we have approx 40% more blood flowing round our body etc we've got a good excuse to want the rain lol. 
I've got an air cooling unit that followed me round the house yesterday and my hubby put it in our room so we could get some sleep last night too, first time i've slept through in weeks, no loo visits or anything lol (my hubby on the other hand spent the night tossing an turning, he told me sleeping with me is like sleeping next to an oven lol)


----------



## mummyb1

I think we should all wish for rain then it might happen haha! an air con unit sounds brilliant right about now I am at work in a stuffy office which really isn't helping, I'm glad you managed to get some sleep last night I bet it felt lovely to have an undisturbd sleep for once aww bless him my OH says I take up all the bed and sound like a warthog :haha:


----------



## Sproglett

:rofl: I'm sure you don't sound like a warthog  I guess my oh's lucky I seem to wake up everyday hanging off the bed, I literally have my knees hanging over the edge of the bed and sometimes the very front f my bump, I'm convinced I'll fall out of bed one day lol. Can't your work provide u with an air cooling unit? Mines just an oscillating tower air cooling fan, they're stronger than a desk fan, my work gave me mine to bring home as they've closed down for good last Friday :-(, the cooler is brill!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Hello September mummies! 

Question for you all, are any of your babies breech at or around my stage (31ish weeks!)

See my midwife yesterday who told me, she was not bothered at all and said only 1/100 breech babies at this stage wouldn't turn before labour. BUT last night I was even dreaming about it, a csection is really not what I want so the thought of it has scared the hell out of me!

Suppose I'm just looking for people in the same boat! Or even people whos babies have only recently gone head down!


----------



## Sproglett

Hey hun my friends little girl was breech from 31 weeks up to 38w when she finally turned on her own with no "interference" from the mw, if baby doesn't turn on their own usually the mw or hospital will turn baby for you, this is done quite late on to try to prevent the chance of baby turning back.


----------



## loves_cookies

rockys-mumma said:


> Hello September mummies!
> 
> Question for you all, are any of your babies breech at or around my stage (31ish weeks!)
> 
> See my midwife yesterday who told me, she was not bothered at all and said only 1/100 breech babies at this stage wouldn't turn before labour. BUT last night I was even dreaming about it, a csection is really not what I want so the thought of it has scared the hell out of me!
> 
> Suppose I'm just looking for people in the same boat! Or even people whos babies have only recently gone head down!

My baby turned yesterday! I didn't do anything special it just decided on its own!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Mine was transverse til a week ago but midwife now thinks baby is "heading head down". She also said they don't worry for weeks yet :) hope that gives you some reassurance!


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett said:


> :rofl: I'm sure you don't sound like a warthog  I guess my oh's lucky I seem to wake up everyday hanging off the bed, I literally have my knees hanging over the edge of the bed and sometimes the very front f my bump, I'm convinced I'll fall out of bed one day lol. Can't your work provide u with an air cooling unit? Mines just an oscillating tower air cooling fan, they're stronger than a desk fan, my work gave me mine to bring home as they've closed down for good last Friday :-(, the cooler is brill!

Haha I was mortified when he told me but I suppose that's can be expected when everythings being squished up :haha: oh don't could you imagin being woken up by falling out the bed that would be a proper shock lol well I have a desk fan but as we all know they are not the best but it's better than nothing and I have asked about an air con unit or something as it's unbareable so fingers crossed I can get something to take the edge off but I do love the tower fans! that's a real shame about your work sorry to hear that :( 



rockys-mumma said:


> Hello September mummies!
> 
> Question for you all, are any of your babies breech at or around my stage (31ish weeks!)
> 
> See my midwife yesterday who told me, she was not bothered at all and said only 1/100 breech babies at this stage wouldn't turn before labour. BUT last night I was even dreaming about it, a csection is really not what I want so the thought of it has scared the hell out of me!
> 
> Suppose I'm just looking for people in the same boat! Or even people whos babies have only recently gone head down!

Helloo :) 

My baby is not breech but I just wanted to say try not to worry to much I know it's hard as you don't want a c section I am also petrified of having one myself but there are other things that they can do to try and get baby in the right position have you had a look at spinning babies on the internet? that's a really good site with suggestions and ways to make baby move in to the correct position :)


----------



## Sproglett

*Mummyb1* - Yeah think it would be a shock to my oh too of I did and not too great for bumpy. Lol. Hope you get something sorted soon, the heat is unbearable!!!

Take it laila is behaving for you at the moment? My little one is currently getting into a new routine of sleep pattern and is up loads in the day, finally getting loads of movements etc, I couldn't be happier  x x


----------



## Miss Vintage

I only have a desk fan at work too, just feels like it's moving warm air around. The worst thing is the tube, it's like a sauna. Apparently it's going to rain Friday in London, I can't wait, but whenever I share my enthusiasm for colder weather I get dirty looks from all around!


----------



## Jade_2012

We are so close to being able to say baby is here next month!!


----------



## SatansSprite

In my area, if anyone were to complain if it were to rain, they would be absolutely crazy. We're practically in a drought here this year, we've probably had such few days with rain that I could count it all on one hand the total number of days we've had all summer. We NEED rain around here.

On another note, I had a bit of a scare this morning. Laying in bed, I had about 10 braxton hicks contractions in the span of about an hour and then when I got up and went bathroom, I was wiping some pretty big globs of mucus (TMI, sorry). Thankfully it's so far been about 20 minutes or so since the last BH contraction. I was gonna call MW about it if I had any more, cause while not painful I do know that there's a point when your supposed to call even if it is just BH ones.


----------



## loves_cookies

I think I was told any more than 3 BH contractions in an hour to call the assessment ward?


----------



## Sproglett

*SatansSprire* - I would call If I we're you, just to make sure everything is ok and so try have record on their system of your symptoms, expecially with the mucus. X x


----------



## lola_90

God this weather is awful, I cannot cope! I want it to snow! Or at least rain and drop like 15c, tooo hot!

Eugh, hungry as well but too hot to eat anything. 

Ashlie - just looked at my feet and got a nasty surprise! Think they need a soak to reduce the swelling, wondered why my shoes were tight this morning :dohh:


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett said:


> *Mummyb1* - Yeah think it would be a shock to my oh too of I did and not too great for bumpy. Lol. Hope you get something sorted soon, the heat is unbearable!!!
> 
> Take it laila is behaving for you at the moment? My little one is currently getting into a new routine of sleep pattern and is up loads in the day, finally getting loads of movements etc, I couldn't be happier  x x

No it definitely wouldn't be good so you stay in that bed! :haha: thank you I have my fingers crossed.

She is behaving herself for now thank you I am hoping she continues to behave her little self, aww I'm so glad your little one is being active for you it's lovely when you feel movements it makes me so happy Laila currently has hiccups :haha: xx

Lola- I know how you feel it's horrid isn't it I have just soaked my at work in a new bin haha it has helped and they are not throbbing now so I would deffo give them a soak :)


----------



## lola_90

Ashlie - i don't think i've felt hiccups yet, i really want to be able to distinguish which body part is what but can't! 

I know the heat is a joke, really want to buy a paddling pool or a massive chest freezer to lay in!!!

My spd is getting worse, really can't cope, it even hurts when i'm driving, its agony to change gears. Luckily am seeing midwife tomorrow so will see what she says

*Bouncers* Show me your ones for your boys

I am thinking of this one but not sure if it is boyish enough, what do you think?

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-capella-bouncer-babyplay/401182700/type-i/


----------



## ds0910

Sproglett said:


> ds0910 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm Nikki, married to DH for almost 2yrs, 30yrs old, pregnant with both of our first, and due on Sept 9th.....same as you:flower:
> 
> hi welcome to the thread, how are you doing? what team are your on?
> Cheers
> Sal xClick to expand...

Team blue here! Wow there is a lot of activity on this thread! I am doing pretty good, just really tired all the time lol. Think I'm gonna go nap for a little while even though I just got up:dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

lola_90 said:


> Ashlie - i don't think i've felt hiccups yet, i really want to be able to distinguish which body part is what but can't!
> 
> I know the heat is a joke, really want to buy a paddling pool or a massive chest freezer to lay in!!!
> 
> My spd is getting worse, really can't cope, it even hurts when i'm driving, its agony to change gears. Luckily am seeing midwife tomorrow so will see what she says
> 
> *Bouncers* Show me your ones for your boys
> 
> I am thinking of this one but not sure if it is boyish enough, what do you think?
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-capella-bouncer-babyplay/401182700/type-i/

I think it's lovely! We're team :yellow: so all of our stuff is unisex. I don't see why boys have to be in a blue bouncer, it isn't at all girly!


----------



## Clobo

*Lola*, love that bouncer, think its good for a boy! We have the plain grey/brown version from M&P as we are team :yellow:

Maxi dresses are my friend right now, im even going to New Look tomorrow lunchtime to see if there are any in the sale as i only have one suitable for work and still got two weeks left!!!

Tell me about the heat, loving the sunshine just would like about 10'c lower please!! My feet and ankles were doing really well untill today, I had to have a cold shallow bath to cool my legs!! Deffo need a paddling pool if this continues!!

xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

So, those BH contractions had stopped when I got up, but later on I had gone to lay down for a nap and when I woke up I had a bit of cramping this time. The pressure was still there too, so I actually did call the MW at that point.

She told me that in a normal circumstance, she'd have told the woman that she wasn't concerned and wouldn't have done anything but for me since I do have a history of early delivery and an atypical contraction pattern (meaning for me my contractions don't ever get overly painful, don't increase in intensity, don't get longer, don't get closer together, etc) she wanted to see me just as a precaution just to make sure nothing was going on.

So she actually came to my house and checked me internally, and said everything is still all long and closed and not showing any signs of having baby coming anytime soon.


----------



## Hellylou

Glad to hear that, satansprite. Stay put little bubba!

I'm suffering with terrible insomnia. About 3am til 5am LO has a proper party session in there and I just can't sleep a wink.


----------



## Sproglett

Glad baby is staying put for now SatansSprite  little monkeys like to keep us on our toes dont they  x x


----------



## Starstryder

Glad wee one is staying put Sprite!

Hello and welcome Nikki! :)

So just in time for my appointment tomorrow I started getting period-type achiness yesterday. Spent the rest of the day lying on the couch just in case. *sigh* Two weeks from now is when Kenny showed up timeline wise and of course I do worry a bit that she will follow suit. I might have been dreaming it last night but I felt BH tightness coupled with a bit of pain, but sleep was so weird that it really might have been a bad dream...

Eugh, come quickly tomorrow!


----------



## mummyb1

lola_90 said:


> Ashlie - i don't think i've felt hiccups yet, i really want to be able to distinguish which body part is what but can't!
> 
> I know the heat is a joke, really want to buy a paddling pool or a massive chest freezer to lay in!!!
> 
> My spd is getting worse, really can't cope, it even hurts when i'm driving, its agony to change gears. Luckily am seeing midwife tomorrow so will see what she says
> 
> *Bouncers* Show me your ones for your boys
> 
> I am thinking of this one but not sure if it is boyish enough, what do you think?
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-capella-bouncer-babyplay/401182700/type-i/


Aww I wasn't able to feel them as much before but I think she must have changed position because now everytime I eat she gets the cups and my belly jults :haha: I also wish that I could tell what parts are what I wish I could take a peep in there sometimes just to see lol 

Sorry your spd is playing up fingers crossed your midwife will be able to do something for you I am still waiting for physio for mine and my pelvis :dohh: at this rate I will have had her before I start that!

SatansSprite - I am glad that baby is staying put it looks like we have some naughty babies in here that's for sure


----------



## AngelofTroy

Starstryder and Satans, sounds like your LOs are eager to meet you! Glad they are staying put for now!

I only ever get what I think are BH when I'm walking too fast (bump goes tight with some pain). I know they're meant to be practice contractions. Do you ladies think if you get less/no BHs mean that you're more likely to go overdue?


----------



## mummyb1

I don't think it means you will go overdue my friend didn't have any (well none that she could tell) and she had her baby 2 weeks ealry :)


----------



## Miss Vintage

Glad baby is staying put Satans


----------



## Hellylou

AngelofTroy said:


> Starstryder and Satans, sounds like your LOs are eager to meet you! Glad they are staying put for now!
> 
> I only ever get what I think are BH when I'm walking too fast (bump goes tight with some pain). I know they're meant to be practice contractions. Do you ladies think if you get less/no BHs mean that you're more likely to go overdue?

I remember getting BH with my first and she was a day early - can't remember with my 2nd and he was 9 days late. Been having them this time since about 15 weeks. I think you notice them more with subsequent babies (not sure why my 2nd pregnancy is such a blur - probably because I was chasing a 2 year old round by then and paid less attention lol). I don't think it has any bearing on how late or early you will be though.


----------



## Clobo

*Satans*, aw chick, must be so weird to know that things aren&#8217;t likely to be normal for you and to have to ring at all these signs, its really good that the MW actually came to you though and that all is ok. Hang in there :hugs:

*Helly*, mine always has a dance around at night, usually when I roll over :happydance:, doesn&#8217;t help the sleep though you are right!!

*Stars*, you hang in there too chick, don&#8217;t stress about it and try not to worry, every day she is in there is a good thing. Hope tomorrow comes quickly for your scan.

*MummyB*, yes I always wish the same that I could tell what parts were what although I think I feel thigh/knee quite a lot near my ribs!! Does she get a lot of hiccups?? They are strong now aren&#8217;t they!!

Sweltering again today, NCT later, should be fun!! xxx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks girls will order the bouncer, as they said it won't be in until august.

I am seriously debating buying a paddling pool and just lying in it till sept!

Satans - glad baby is staying put :)

Ashlie - I do feel hiccups then!!! :dohh: Totally didn't realise that those movements were them, really happy now!

Clobo - new look have great maxi dresses, I have two from their maternity range and am living in them with leggings underneath so my legs don't rub! the joys of being a whale!!!!

I love these tops i have 4 already! Soo comfy https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/shop-department/maternity-black-shoestring-vest_247688301

Had midwife appointment today, am measuring 36 weeks! But have a growth scan already booked for monday so will see how big bubs is then! Had protein in my wee and i asked what it meant and she was like nothing to worry about :shrug: 

She has referred me for phsyio for my spd but she said it can take upto 2 weeks for them to contact me :dohh: I need something now!!! Might try and book an appointment with my doc and see if they can do anything, i want to try the support belt, but don't think i can wait for another 2 weeks. 

She also gave us a leaflet and spoke about perineal massage. I had told my OH about it a few weeks ago and he thought i was joking and he said "your sick babe you just want sex"! But the "massage" doesn't sound pleasant! Might give it a try!

Hope everyones having a good day :flower:


----------



## Pixie19

Hey September Mummy's :flower:

Has anyone else got a dodgy tummy? I've started getting really horrible bellyache the last couple of days....not changed my diet or anything like that, was just wondering if its normal? 
Thought i was starting to get sickness and diarroeah, but nothing....just feeling very off! :wacko: 

:shrug:


----------



## cassarita

Hey I noticed today that my stomach is very crampy. Like the same kind of feeling you get when you work out your abs. Hopefully it's nothing but I have been getting lots of braxton hicks contractions lately too.


----------



## Pixie19

I've had a couple of period pains, and some other pains that feel like they're in my cervix? 
Thought i was having BH before, but it just felt like when baby pushes out on my belly....not sure if it was BH or not? Or wether thats what my period pains are? :wacko: 
Pregnancy is so confusing lol! 

Either way, i hope its nothing, want my little man to cook for at least 3 more weeks yet!! :flower:


----------



## SatansSprite

I'm glad bubs is staying put too, he's gotta wait until at least tomorrow so I can deliver at my local hospital!!! haha.

Anyways, I think part of the whole reason for me getting concerned over stuff is the fact that I know things won't likely follow the normal labour pattern or such for me. Plus the fact that as of tomorrow, I'm only 2 weeks away from the point I delivered my son at. I was 36 weeks to the day with him. I don't remember any warning signs I was about to go into labour either, I just woke up in the middle of the night one night to go bathroom and was having contractions. Granted me and OH were still adjusting to a new place as we had only just moved in there the previous Saturday (this happened with my son on a Friday). 

So I think I'm just staying more alert and aware of things 'just in case' so I'm noticing more.


----------



## Hellylou

Hi ladies - there is a good chance that I wont make it to September now. I have high protein leak due to kidney probs and it's started rising lately. All other stats are fine, baby is growing well, but there is talk of putting me on meds I have to inject myself with and steroids, and we may well have to deliver early depending on how the next few weeks go...


----------



## Sproglett

Oh hunny really hope all goes well, even of they give u another 3w4d you'll be full term  fx for you x x


----------



## mummyb1

Clobo said:


> *MummyB*, yes I always wish the same that I could tell what parts were what although I think I feel thigh/knee quite a lot near my ribs!! Does she get a lot of hiccups?? They are strong now arent they!!
> 
> Sweltering again today, NCT later, should be fun!! xxx

I always get confused and wonder if I am feeling a leg, knee, bum or her back :haha: I so wish we could take a sneak peak in there! Yeah she gets them all the time at least 5 times a day and they are really strong my whole belly wabbles and I can actually feel them but they are really low below my knicker line sometimes they almost feel as if they are the top of my groin haha.

How did the NCT go? I bet everyone is glad it's cooled down a bit today I know I am! x



lola_90 said:


> Ashlie - I do feel hiccups then!!! :dohh: Totally didn't realise that those movements were them, really happy now!

Aww bless you I was unsure as to what they were at first to but now I bet you will feel them all the time :)

Oh I think these September babies like to be big we have had a few measuirng big including myself apart from the midwife measured me wrong :dohh: I hope all goes well on Monday I will be waiting for an update.

I hope that your refferal gets sorted quickly and doesn't take two weeks I am still waiting for mine which was sent off over 3 weeks ago! but I really think Laila will be here before that even comes through now 

Haha that sounds like something my OH would say about the massage :haha: you will have to let us know if you do give it a go! x 




Pixie19 said:


> Hey September Mummy's :flower:
> 
> Has anyone else got a dodgy tummy? I've started getting really horrible bellyache the last couple of days....not changed my diet or anything like that, was just wondering if its normal?
> Thought i was starting to get sickness and diarroeah, but nothing....just feeling very off! :wacko:
> 
> :shrug:

I have been wondering the same thing I had an upset stomach the other night and sickness which started with that bellyache and me feeling very strange and hot it only lasted a few hours but my god it was nastey I really think the weather has a lot to do with it, fingers crossed you feel better soon x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hellylou said:


> Hi ladies - there is a good chance that I wont make it to September now. I have high protein leak due to kidney probs and it's started rising lately. All other stats are fine, baby is growing well, but there is talk of putting me on meds I have to inject myself with and steroids, and we may well have to deliver early depending on how the next few weeks go...

I hope you're OK. It's good that baby is growing well, at least if you have to have bubs early then the doctors will be able to prepare you both, steroid injections etc so they'll have the best possible start. Premies do so well now especially as far along as you are. :hugs:


----------



## Sapphire83

Hellylou- fingers crossed you get to cook your LO for as long as possible. :hugs:


----------



## Laurenj22

lola_90 said:


> *Bouncers* Show me your ones for your boys
> 
> I am thinking of this one but not sure if it is boyish enough, what do you think?
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-capella-bouncer-babyplay/401182700/type-i/

Hi lola_90

Have you ordered your bouncer yet ? I followed a link in the freebie section on here and managed to get a £10 voucher which I used off this bouncer x


----------



## Miss Vintage

Just back from the hospital, had a scan to see whether my placenta has moved up and it has, so no c-section - yay! Baby was head down, measuring right on point and weighing 4lbs 5oz, it was so lovely to see him again.

*Hellylou* I hope everything goes well for you and baby. As others have said, you are in the best possible care as they know what they are working with and doing their best to make sure everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Laurenj22 said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> *Bouncers* Show me your ones for your boys
> 
> I am thinking of this one but not sure if it is boyish enough, what do you think?
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-capella-bouncer-babyplay/401182700/type-i/
> 
> Hi lola_90
> 
> Have you ordered your bouncer yet ? I followed a link in the freebie section on here and managed to get a £10 voucher which I used off this bouncer xClick to expand...

Thanks hun :flower: luckily i haven't ordered it yet! Will wait for the voucher to come through! really want to buy this blanket as well :dohh:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-gingerbread-striped-knitted-blanket/786009400/type-i/

Do you think it's a bit girly? We are having a boy, i think its fine but doubt my OH will!!!


----------



## Miss Vintage

Hi Lola, I think it's fine, but my boyfriend would probably agree with your OH!


----------



## Clobo

*Lola*, ooh those tops are only £3.49, bargain!! Good that you have a growth scan on Monday, the fundal height measurement always seems a bit iffy I think, so subjective! I don&#8217;t fancy the perineal massage either!! :haha: 

*Pixie*, ive been going between runny no.2&#8217;s and then being constipated, sometimes feel sicky but mainly through eating too much for my shrunken tummy!! Hope you feel better, maybe the heat isn&#8217;t helping?? We are Due Date Buddies!!!

*Satans*, so you made it to 34 weeks, good news chick, every day is a bonus for you now, hang in there :hugs:

*Helly*, :hugs: chick, hope everything is ok and you can hang in there for as long as poss too with a safe delivery.

*MummyB*, NCT was good thanks, Ben changed his first nappy, albeit on a doll :haha:

*MissV*, yay that&#8217;s excellent news my dear :yippee:. Wow 4.5lb, we felt a weighted doll last night to use in the slings they were showing us and that was 5lb and really heavy, amazing to think that&#8217;s what most of us are carrying around at the moment :baby:

*AFM*, im off to check out the freebie section I never knew was here &#8230;&#8230; :saywhat: xxx


----------



## Miss Vintage

Hey Clobo, I know, although right now I feel every one of those pounds!


----------



## seaweed eater

Great news, Miss Vintage! :thumbup:

Hellyou, I hope everything goes ok and you keep the baby in there for a few more weeks...how is your blood pressure? For women who are diagnosed with full on preeclampsia the average time from diagnosis to delivery is 2 weeks...and if you don't have high BP then you don't even meet the criteria for PE at this point. Here's hoping you make it to term :hugs:


----------



## Sproglett

so today has been an interesting day, I went with my friend to town for the morning, well we were probably there about 1/2 an hour and I told my friend I was hot and bothered and needed a drink, before walking 10 steps I started getting tightnings in my chest followed by intense pulsating pains in my lower back, before I knew it I grabbe t friend a arm and started to lower myself to the floor, I was sat on the floor for about 5mins before I could get up onto a chair the lady from the shop got me, well we calle triage and my husband and were sent to a&e (for the chest tightnings). After being monitored there I was sent to triage to have baby's heart and movements monitored, we were attached to the machine for over an hour and the machine was going mental, beepin with my pulse rate (was going from 80-130 and back) and baby's hb was changing between about 120 and 170 (anything over 160 for baby upsets the machine). After being on the machine for over an hour, and the machine not being happy I had urine and blood samples taken that came back normal, they decided to do a spectrum (internal exam of cervix and a swab) this came back negative for pre term labour, but they wanted to monitor me again tonight and get me in for a scan tomorrow so I've been admitted for the night :-(.


----------



## kasey c

How frightening Sproglett- hope they find out what is going on and good luck for scan tomorrow. Thinking of you Hun, take care of yourself, hugs xxx


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks hun, paid £10 for hospital tv and all i'm gonna do is watch the olympics opening as was gonna watch it with my hubby lol. Still waiting to be monitored again tonight though :-(


----------



## Hellylou

seaweed eater said:


> Great news, Miss Vintage! :thumbup:
> 
> Hellyou, I hope everything goes ok and you keep the baby in there for a few more weeks...how is your blood pressure? For women who are diagnosed with full on preeclampsia the average time from diagnosis to delivery is 2 weeks...and if you don't have high BP then you don't even meet the criteria for PE at this point. Here's hoping you make it to term :hugs:

Thanks (and everyone else for their good wishes - I really appreciate it).

My bp is actually low, I have no swelling, baby measures perfect, I am just kicking out 3.4g of protein in 24 hours, which is down to my kidneys, so we will find out next week what the plan of action is. If we can get me to 37 weeks it will be great. It's not pre-e, but I have risk of dvt and clots on the lungs...


----------



## lola_90

Sproglett, hope everything is ok hun :flower:

Hope everyone has a good weekend, I've just spent £200 online at next for little man and his bedroom :dohh:


----------



## Hellylou

Sproglett - hope everything's ok. :hugs:


----------



## jaymarie1991

Just got my second steroid injection for my baby's lungs, I was having bad back pain been admitted since yesterday, found out I was contracting but cervix is long hard and closed they say I need to take it easy :( I'm kinda scared don't want to have him early

Hope ur good Sproglett


----------



## Sapphire83

Sproglett and jaymarie- thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Hope you're ok sproglett, keep us posted buddy! Xxx


----------



## Katherinejjm

my little man isnt very active either, unlike his brothers who were soooo active! But i do have an anterior placenta, maybe thats something to do with it!


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks ladies, woke up a few times in the night, hearing babies crying on maternity ward, needing the loo and just being uncomfortable, other than that, baby seems ok, had hiccups this morning. Just gotta wait to see the dr, go for my scan etc.


----------



## Clobo

Hey Sally, 

Hope you are doing ok and that you get everything sorted out quickly today :hugs:

Gotta love those hiccups!!

xxx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Hiccups! :) That's good hope everything turns out fine we're here for u


----------



## jaymarie1991

Going home!!!! Getting a prescription to stop the contractions and being put on bed rest got to keep him in for at least another month! All my september girls word of advice, please take it easy, all the shopping doesn't have to get done in 1 day that's what sent me here


----------



## Clobo

Aw Jay, hope everything is ok for you and that baby can hang in there :hugs:. Good advice, ive definitely slowed down these last few weeks and asking for more help from Ben and family to do things like walking the pooch and doing the gardening etc. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely sunny weekend xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

Hope everything goes well for you ladies having issues.

Yeah, I'm so glad to have made it to 34 weeks. Overall I know it's best to keep munchkin in there cooking as long as possible, but oh my god the past couple nights have definitely made feel like one of those women who just wants the final stage here over with quickly as possible. I've been not able to sleep at night lately due to INSANE acid reflux. Seriously feels like someone trying to burn their way through my throat. Not to mention the INSANE pain I get whenever my body doesn't like the position I try and move into, even if it's just a SLIGHT change from one thats actually comfy.

I know I'll have munchkin to care for when all this is said and done but really now that I've hit 34 weeks and it's possible for me to deliver at my local hospital, I'd happily accept the situation if this kid decided he wanted to come out now, haha.

Also, as far as movements go, I have to have real proper turns and rolls and kicks (or hands/fists, elbows, knees, etc) as I'm not relieved or put at ease by just simply hiccups. I had hiccups galore with my son for some time before he was born, and he had major growth issues (the reason for my extra growth checks this time). I know this LO seems to be on a much better track, but, still because of what happened with DS I find it very difficult to count any hiccups as being movements.


----------



## Sproglett

After a night in hospital I woke this morning and had my bp checked followed by the dr coming round at about 10:30 to tell me they wanted to do a scan, he had a poke around of my belly and said baby feels large for its gestational age. I called Mikey to get to the hospital for the scan but was sent down immediately so unfortunately he missed the scan, baby is doing really well, showing breathing movements, has a strong heart beat and generally seems quite comfortable, but baby's measurements are a little "off" the femur length is showing at 33w+6 which is spot on but the head circumstance and abdominal measurements are showing between 39 and 41w. I was sent back to the ward to await the results, they want to scan me again in 2 weeks but in the meantime I've had more bloods taken to check the waters in my uterus are not causin the growth and I've been booked in to be checked for gestational diabetes, I then had to have a further blood test done to ensure that the bleed caused by my internal exam has not made baby's blood mix with mine (luckily this came back negative and I don't need to have another anti-d today) soi'm finally home.


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow between 39 and 41 weeks? :shock: I thought my baby had a big head, but his is only 2-3 weeks ahead! I'm glad yours seems happy in there, hope they find that it's just a crazy growth spurt and nothing is wrong!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Sproglett said:


> After a night in hospital I woke this morning and had my bp checked followed by the dr coming round at about 10:30 to tell me they wanted to do a scan, he had a poke around of my belly and said baby feels large for its gestational age. I called Mikey to get to the hospital for the scan but was sent down immediately so unfortunately he missed the scan, baby is doing really well, showing breathing movements, has a strong heart beat and generally seems quite comfortable, but baby's measurements are a little "off" the femur length is showing at 33w+6 which is spot on but the head circumstance and abdominal measurements are showing between 39 and 41w. I was sent back to the ward to await the results, they want to scan me again in 2 weeks but in the meantime I've had more bloods taken to check the waters in my uterus are not causin the growth and I've been booked in to be checked for gestational diabetes, I then had to have a further blood test done to ensure that the bleed caused by my internal exam has not made baby's blood mix with mine (luckily this came back negative and I don't need to have another anti-d today) soi'm finally home.

Good to know ur home! I'm sooooo happy I'm able to be in the comfort of my own home now, they say my little man was measuring large too and he might come early, have to go to my doc next week I don't know what their plans r gonna be for me, and to think I wanted to drive from new jersey to canada with hubby next week lol never gonna happen! But lots of bed rest girl, they said quick showers no lifting limited waling no stairs lots of water and definately no sex!


----------



## jaymarie1991

SatansSprite said:


> Hope everything goes well for you ladies having issues.
> 
> Yeah, I'm so glad to have made it to 34 weeks. Overall I know it's best to keep munchkin in there cooking as long as possible, but oh my god the past couple nights have definitely made feel like one of those women who just wants the final stage here over with quickly as possible. I've been not able to sleep at night lately due to INSANE acid reflux. Seriously feels like someone trying to burn their way through my throat. Not to mention the INSANE pain I get whenever my body doesn't like the position I try and move into, even if it's just a SLIGHT change from one thats actually comfy.
> 
> I know I'll have munchkin to care for when all this is said and done but really now that I've hit 34 weeks and it's possible for me to deliver at my local hospital, I'd happily accept the situation if this kid decided he wanted to come out now, haha.
> 
> Also, as far as movements go, I have to have real proper turns and rolls and kicks (or hands/fists, elbows, knees, etc) as I'm not relieved or put at ease by just simply hiccups. I had hiccups galore with my son for some time before he was born, and he had major growth issues (the reason for my extra growth checks this time). I know this LO seems to be on a much better track, but, still because of what happened with DS I find it very difficult to count any hiccups as being movements.

Sorry ur so uncomfy girl, I have the same burning in my chest (they say that means he/she has hair) but have u tried tumms, if that doesn't work ice cream does trust me especially since its cold it gives relief, my little man is really tall and I don't have a big bump so I feel everything, his legs are behind my breast and I have a permanent lower back ache but u'll be good I count this month as over so I say we have 1 more month before babies start dropping out we can do it! It will all be worth it when he comes full term healthy with no need for extra care cause I would be more stressed out if he had to stay in the hospital cause of that, be patient it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## jaymarie1991

Y did my bump change shape the round one was last week the white shorts was a few mins ago
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120723-00728.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120728-00733.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lola_90

Jaymarie - glad that baby is staying put! Bump probs changed as your baby moved position, mine sometimes looks a lot smaller or really big one side depending on how he is laying.

Sproglett - :hugs: bet your feeling better now your home. Hope all the tests come back ok and that they find out what is causing the growth. Did you have the gestational diabetes test at 28 weeks?

:flower:


----------



## Sproglett

Hey ladies, had a really good night sleep last night, thanks for all your words of encouragement, it does help. *Lola_90* no, I've not had a gestational diabetes check before, but got one on Monday. I'm also awaiting the results of the blood taken to check the waters surrounding baby (to check this isn't why baby is growing so quickly). Got a feeling I'm gonna have an August baby after all, although on Friday I was sure he/she was gonna be a July baby! X x


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Sally* im so glad all seems ok so far and that you are home .... will they be keeping an eye on you now?? Hope your results come through quickly and im sure you have a lovely healthy baby in there :hugs:

My boobs have had a growth spurt :holly: plus head down baby seems to be doing a lot of spinning an my vajeen!!! Have to sit with my legs wide apart these days so i dont squish anything!!!

*Jay*, yup mine changes shape too depending on whether baby's back is out the front or back!

xxx


----------



## Sproglett

Yeah they're monitoring me alot now, got more tests tomorrow and a scan in just over a week, so we'll see what the next step is.


----------



## lola_90

Clobo - jealous of your booby growth spurt! Mine havn't grown at all!!!! I can't believe it, your boobs are supposed to get bigger I got all excited about my boobs getting bigger and nope nothing! Even my friends are like 'have your boobs grown yet' :dohh: Hoping i go up like 12 cup sizes when my milk comes in otherwise i will feel hard done by!!!!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend :) i'm in lots of pain, stupid spd, will call the ante-natal clinic at the hospital tomorrow and see if i can see someone sooner. But just had a really nice bbq at ours with some friends and am feeling all loved up! 

Keep having dreams about my baby i love it! A few nights ago i had a dream that he was born and completely white! Then last night i had one that he was the same colour as my OH and i had dressed him in this cutest outfit and i was talking to him and he looked at me and smiled! So in love with my little boy can't wait for snuggles!


----------



## KathrynW

*Clobo* - I know where you're coming from with sitting with legs wide apart! My 4 year old turned round earlier and said "Mummy, why are you sitting like that? That's what daddy does!" Safe to say Ben found it absolutely hilarious! x


----------



## suze12

Hi ladies, 

Sproglett, sorry to hear that you have been in hospital, I hope everything is ok :hugs:

I hope everyone else is ok and had a good weekend. 

I went to see the midwife on Friday for my 31 week check, I have low blood pressure (not sure what low blood pressure can mean really) but she said if I go dizzy to sit down straight away otherwise I'll probably fall down and also when feeling my tummy she said my stomach muscles have seperated :wacko: so after baby is born I will be given some exercises to do to strenghten them again :wacko: not what I wanted to hear really but I hope all will be ok. 

I am also suffering from really bad acid reflux - I read a few pages back that someone else was? have tried Rennies today but they haven't done anything. 

Sorry ladies - I am having a right moan - didn't mean it to sound like such a moan lol! xx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Just realised ill be 34 weeks on friday my ticker is off, they say he might come early and he's head down he can come within the next 2 weeks, I'm not ready!!! Time is really flying guys!


----------



## mummyb1

Ladies I am sorry that you'se have been in hospital! I hope everything is okay and everyone is back at home getting some well deserved rest now :hugs: 

I caught some of the boobie talk going on earlier and at first I kept wishing my "girls" would grow now I have gone up almost 3 bra sizes :haha: they are massive not to mention sore and now for the passed week they have been leaking! it's a bit of a pain and makes them more sore but I know it's a good thing as it means that my girl should have lots of milk :D 

I have a stinking cold at the moment which sucks it's crazy considering the weather we have just had but there we go, I hope everyone is okay and had a nice weekend 

Also is anyone else feeling alot of pressure down there? I seriously feel like I have a bowling ball inbetween my legs it's been like this for 3 days now sometimes it actually feels like she is poking her hand out or something :haha:


----------



## Miss Vintage

Hey Sally, I didn't log on over the weekend so I didn't see your updates until this morning - hope you're doing ok and managing to get some sleep at least, I can imagine how scary this has all been. Good to know that they're monitoring you closely now.

Jaymarie, hope you're doing ok too, I don't think I'd feel ready either if they said my little man could be here in two weeks!

Regarding acid reflux, I swear by gaviscon. Hate the taste, but it really does work. I love the idea of using ice cream to calm it as well, what a great excuse the next time my boyfriend catches me polishing off a whole tub! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm working at home during the Olympics, got to force myself to actually do some work and not just watch gymnastics all day.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi ladies, hope you're all feeling well today. 

I'm all excited because we bought and put together a cot and a rocking stand for our moses basket yesterday!!! Our nursery is almost finished!!! :D


----------



## Sproglett

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well I'm currently back up the hospital having my glucose tolerance tests fx they come back ok.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Fingers crossed for you Sproglett, hopefully you won't have to wait too long.


----------



## mummyb1

Hope everything goes well today Sproglett :hugs:


----------



## Jade_2012

Almost end of July! Then we can say Next month !!!!!!!


----------



## lola_90

Hope they are okay sproglett :flower:

I called triage this morning about my spd as i couldnt get out of bed and was in a state! So they said they would contact the physio team and see if they could see me quicker and as i am at the hospital today for my growth scan she said that i should pop up and they can give me some codeine. So am happy that at least something is happening!

Can't believe i am 34 weeks already! I keep saying can't wait until sept etc but have seen a few threads about people giving birth at 36 weeks! So told my OH about it and he started panicking "what happens if he comes in 2 weeks" so am on orders to wash all his clothes and finish his room asap! I think someone's starting to panic!


----------



## mummyb1

Lola I'm glad that they are going to give you something for your pain as you say at least they are doing something which is good I hope they manage to speed things up with your physio to.

Haha aww has someone started panicing bless daddy :haha: it is scary the thought that I could give birth next week and it does scare me but I am quite ready for her arrive now I would prefer her to stay cooking for a few more weeks but if she did decide she wanted to come now I would be more than happy I'm dying for a cuddle!


----------



## AngelofTroy

mummyb1 said:


> Lola I'm glad that they are going to give you something for your pain as you say at least they are doing something which is good I hope they manage to speed things up with your physio to.
> 
> Haha aww has someone started panicing bless daddy :haha: it is scary the thought that I could give birth next week and it does scare me but I am quite ready for her arrive now I would prefer her to stay cooking for a few more weeks but if she did decide she wanted to come now I would be more than happy I'm dying for a cuddle!

I know what you mean! Even though it'd be too early, part of me would be really excited if baby decided to arrive in the next couple of weeks! I'm desperate to meet bubs now! But then I feel guilty because I know my tummy is the best place for bubs for a while yet.


----------



## mummyb1

AngelofTroy said:


> I know what you mean! Even though it'd be too early, part of me would be really excited if baby decided to arrive in the next couple of weeks! I'm desperate to meet bubs now! But then I feel guilty because I know my tummy is the best place for bubs for a while yet.

Oh tell me about it I feel guilty when I say I want her here but I really do I am so fed up of being pregnant now and I just want to meet her! I have told her a few times that if she really wants she can come now but like you I know she is best off in there, although my friend recently gave birth at 35 weeks and her little boy done amazingly and they were let out of the hospital 2 days after he was born he was just tiny which does give me some reassurance if she was born now, this last bit is testing although the end is very near it seems so far away!


----------



## ShockingB

mummyb1 said:


> although my friend recently gave birth at 35 weeks and her little boy done amazingly and they were let out of the hospital 2 days after he was born he was just tiny

So jealous


----------



## mummyb1

ShockingB said:


> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> although my friend recently gave birth at 35 weeks and her little boy done amazingly and they were let out of the hospital 2 days after he was born he was just tiny
> 
> So jealousClick to expand...

I know how you feel hun


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, had my bloods all done just gotto wait for the results tomorrow now  fx I haven't got gd!!!


----------



## ShockingB

Well, I've just called the maternity assessmet unit and I've asked to see a consultant, they are calling me back with a date and time. I've had enough of the SPD and rib pain, went into a&e on saturday morning after hurting myself by trying not to trip over and fall on friday evening all they said was to take codeine/cocodamol, got home and took some, felt spaced out, the pain was bareable but just didn't feel like myself, plus I could not keep my eyes open, then when I tried eating I threw it all up, haven't had a propper meal since saturday, I've stopped taking the cocodamol and so the pain is unbearable again. Can't wait to hear what the consultant will have to say.


----------



## mummyb1

Sproglett - I have my fingers crossed for you to! I will be watching for an update x

Shocking B - I hope that they get back to you soon and can do something for your pain quickly


----------



## ShockingB

Thanks *Mummyb1*, I'm just not coping at all anymore and the sickness is back(I'm sure it's because of the painkillers too) so I just don't know what more I can do! 


Has anyone packed their bags yet? I want to pack mine today but I'm a bit nervous that I will get too excited, perhaps I shud wait till 37 weeks to do it!? Just feels like it's the only thing that needs doing now and if I do it now all I will have to look forward to is going into labour which isnt going to happen any time soon I'm afraid.


----------



## mummyb1

I'm not surprised it doesn't sound like your having a great time that's for sure I have had enough myself now to so I know how you feel but with you having the added problems can't be making you feel great I really feel for you :hugs:

I have packed my bag I have had it packed since about 30ish weeks :haha: only because I had a scare which made me pull my finger out and get it done just incase I keep re doing it though and adding more bits that I think of and sometimes just so I get to look at all the suff lol


----------



## Sproglett

I've packed my bag now too, feels like I'm planning to stop for a month lol. But like Ashlie this is due to a scare. I can't believe how much stuff I've packed lol!!!
I've got 

baby's changin bag - 
1 pack of nappies
1 pack of wipes
Bag of cotton balls
Napier barrier cream
Nappy sacks
Foldable changing mat
Hand sanitised
2 Baby ready made milk (incase I can't breast feed)
2 bottles (once they get delivered)

Baby/dh's bag
Change of clothes for dh (incase he has to come from work as his job is dirt)
3 muslin cloths
3 vests
3 sleep suits
Baby's coming home outfit with pramsuit
2 blankets
Socks
Booties
Hat
Scratch mitts
Baby's first teddy
(Snacks for me and frozen energy drinks to go in on the big day)

My bag (all in one but will list in 2 sections)
For labour-
Birth plan
Maternity notes
Sponge for mopping face
Hairband/headband
Nighty/tshirt (waterbirth or not)
Socks - if not having water birth (apparently feet get cold)
Lip balm

For after-
Phone charger (and phone)
Camera with charged batteries
Towel
Nursing nightwear
Dressing gown
Toiletries - sample bottles shampoo, conditioner, toothbrush, toothpaste, hairbrush etc
Slippers
Maternity pads
Nursing pads
2 Nursing bras
Cheap pants
Comfy coming home outfit
Plastic bag for dirties

Think thats most of it, lol. I'll check when I'm home.


----------



## SatansSprite

Mine has been done since around 30 weeks or so only because there was no way I going to be caught off guard without it done. I was with my son and it made for things being very chaotic, running around my house having contractions scrambling to put it all together before rushing to the hospital about half hour away.

Now the hospital is closer, cause we've moved since my son was born, but his birth still turned into an emergency situation so it had been chaos to get everything together at home followed by chaos at the hospital. I'm fully aware this birth could turn emergency as well but if I can at least eliminate the chaos at home part, I want to.

Right now mine consists of:

- 2 coming home outfits for bubs (a smaller one and a larger one, cause not sure how big he'll be)
- a couple outfits for me just for the off chance I may be in for a couple days if something happens and I need another c-sec (all of it is either dark coloured or something i only wear at home anyways so not worried about it getting wrecked)
- slippers
- breast pads

Things still to go in:

- snacks and energy drinks
- toiletry things
- a soft/warm blanket for bubs from home (even when my DS was in the nursery we were encouraged to put him in things from home to help with familiarity and such)
- our digital camera (after making sure battery is charged)

I'm letting dad deal with his own bag, although I might just need to kick him in the behind to get him to do it. He remembers what it was like with our little guy so he should remember what to bring. I'm not bringing any diapers, formula, bottles, or maternity pads. My hospital provides all that for you, as well as one of those big mesh pair of underwear that are actually really comfy. And as stated earlier, we are much closer to hospital this time, less than 10 minutes away, so if after all is said and done I do find I've missed something I want, OH or maybe even somebody else could always pop home and grab it for me. 

If all goes well though, I'd be allowed home within a few hours cause of being under midwife care although I'm still on the fence about whether I'd want to or opt for the overnight hospital stay.


----------



## Ljayne

Hello everyone just noticed this post not been on here for a bit I am due 2nd September with a little boy. 

Having fun with hyperemesis and got to have an iron infusion tomorrow or wednesday, has anyone had one and can tell me what its like? I hate drips! lol

xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

OWWW, I got a cramp in my calf walking home just now. Ended up limping home reeeeally slowly and probably scaring people passing by who looked at me with a sort of fear in their eyes, I think looking at the pain on my face they thought I was in labour!


----------



## lola_90

Sproglett - Fingers crossed for your results :flower:

ShockingB - Hope the consultant managed to make you more comfortable :hugs:

Ashlie - thanks hun, i know i can't wait for cuddles!!! can't believe you are nearly 35 weeks!!!

Ljayne - i haven't had one, sounds tough, hope your okay :hugs:

Angeloftroy - i hate cramp :( eat bananas!!! apparently the potassium helps :thumbup:

Satanssprite - you're prepared!

So after calling the hospital this morning, they chased physio and luckily i was able to go in for an appointment this afternoon! Talk about getting fast-tracked!

Physio was alright she said that she wouldn't do a full examination as it hurt so much just getting on the bed! She gave me a support tubi grip thing to wear which is actually really comfy and like spanx! I also got some crutches!!! I had to practise with them and then she wanted me to try using them on the stairs so had to use them going past everyone in the waiting room! I looked like a fool!

Growth scan went fine, arrived 40 mins late as got appointment time mudded up :dohh: didn't get a picture as he was super squished but she said his growth has slowed down and everything was still well within the normal range so thats a relief. And he weighed a massive 5lbs 6 oz!!!!!!! He is going to be a right chunk when he is born, imagine if he stays put for another 8 weeks he will be huge! Scan was soo cute and when she was measuring his head she said can you see the fuzzy bit and i was like yeh and she said that's his hair!! So he has a full head of hair already!!! My OH said he is going to be hairy like his mummy!!!


----------



## Clobo

Come on *Lola*&#8217;s boobies &#8230;.. grow!!!! :rofl: Aw ive been thinking the same, just about to do an online shop from Boots for all the little bits and pieces I need for my hospital bag!! Apparently two packs of maternity pads will last me approximately 2 days!!! Oh dear!! Glad your scan was good chick and wow that is a good size, was wondering how big they would be by now, think mine is a chunker too by the feel of what im sure is a thigh.

*Kathryn*, how are you now my dear?? Hope everything is going ok?? :hugs:

*MummyB*, mine leak a teensy tiny bit now and again, nothing compared the amount im sure will spurt out once baby is here!! Sorry you have a cold, hope it goes away soon :hugs: Yes I feel like im constantly desperate for the toilet most of the time!!

*Sally*, hope your tests come back ok chick??

*Shocking*, Due Date Buddy, is that you in your avatar picture?? Beautiful! Hope the consultant is seeing you soon, my back has really been aching today, nightmare isn&#8217;t it. Yes I should pack your bag, its not really as quick as it seems, more like an ongoing thing I have found, mine are kind of half packed and I have a list of what else needs to go in there!!

*Angel*, I feel your pain on the cramps &#8230;. Ive had it twice now and my leg ached for ages after, hope your gets better soon.

xxx


----------



## Remlap

Hi girls, forgot about this thread! We are getting close to our this is it! Ive had a terrible pregnancy with horrific morning sickness whole way through and can't wait to meet my baby girl but it's mad how close we are to having our new born babies in our arms,

We can do it!!


----------



## mummyb1

lola_90 said:


> Ashlie - thanks hun, i know i can't wait for cuddles!!! can't believe you are nearly 35 weeks!!!

That's okay hun :) oh I know it's going so fast but dragging at the same time lol I just really want her here already!

God that was quick with your physio it's good that they finally got you in though, I don't blame you not having a full examination they are not great at the best of times I'm glad that they have given you something I may get one of those support belts for my pgp does it take any pressure off at all?

Good news about your growth scan I bet that's a weight off your mind knowing little man is measuring fine, haha aww he is going to be a very good weight that's for sure! I love little chunky babies they are the cutest I love thier little chunky legs :haha: aww that's really cute with his hair I'd love to know if Laila has hair as I have suffered bad with heartburn and I have heard that is related but some say it's an old wives tale a few more weeks and I will find out :)



Clobo said:


> *MummyB*, mine leak a teensy tiny bit now and again, nothing compared the amount im sure will spurt out once baby is here!! Sorry you have a cold, hope it goes away soon :hugs: Yes I feel like im constantly desperate for the toilet most of the time!!

Haha yes I am waiting for the big milk spurt once she arrives to! thank you I am feeling a bit better today so I am hoping it's starting to go now :) this last part is great isn't it I spend most of my time in the toilet :haha:


----------



## KathrynW

*Clobo* - I'm okay, thankyou. Lack of sleep is definitely catching up with me now though! I've been quite lucky and always managed with it, but I've got a poorly little boy at the moment, so been up most of the night with him. Hope you're okay too. x


----------



## ShockingB

Clobo said:


> *Shocking*, Due Date Buddy, is that you in your avatar picture?? Beautiful! Hope the consultant is seeing you soon, my back has really been aching today, nightmare isnt it. Yes I should pack your bag, its not really as quick as it seems, more like an ongoing thing I have found, mine are kind of half packed and I have a list of what else needs to go in there!!
> 
> xxx

Yep it is me, thanksh :)!! Do you know what your having?? I'm seeing the consultant on thrusday at 9:15am, I don't really know what to expect from it but I will let you guys know! 
I said I would do it on Sunday, then I said I would do it yesterday but I still haven't packed my bag! I'm so tired I just want to stay in bed and sleep :sleep: , I think I've got everything I need though, I've defo got everything for bubba, it's just stuff for me that I don't know what I will need...:shrug:


34 days to go :happydance:


----------



## ShockingB

*Lola_90*

I'm glad it went well for you, are the crutches helping? My OH had some in the house so I use his when I can't walk, I hate doing the stairs though as everytime I come up or go down the stairs I have something in my hands :dohh:. I hope you feel better though :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Clobo said:


> *MummyB*, mine leak a teensy tiny bit now and again, nothing compared the amount im sure will spurt out once baby is here!! Sorry you have a cold, hope it goes away soon :hugs: Yes I feel like im constantly desperate for the toilet most of the time!!

Haha yes I am waiting for the big milk spurt once she arrives to! thank you I am feeling a bit better today so I am hoping it's starting to go now :) this last part is great isn't it I spend most of my time in the toilet :haha:[/QUOTE]

My boobies leak every night when I'm on my side, I think they get squished! I never really notice it in the day but then I wear a slightly padded bra and they sometimes have white spots on the inside where I must've leaked :oops:


----------



## ShockingB

I have to say I'm a bit surprise that I havent leaked yet! To say how much my boobs have grown and are still growing, I used to be a 32b and now I'm a 36DD!! I will have to post some pics so you guys can see what I'm talking about lol!


----------



## AngelofTroy

ShockingB said:


> I have to say I'm a bit surprise that I havent leaked yet! To say how much my boobs have grown and are still growing, I used to be a 32b and now I'm a 36DD!! I will have to post some pics so you guys can see what I'm talking about lol!

I am so jealous! I haven't grown much! I was a 34B/C now I'm a 36B/C. I had hoped for more to be honest!!!


----------



## ShockingB

Haha, I loved them at the start but then the stretch marks came along and now I just want my old grap-sized-boobies back!! I really can not see how they are going to get bigger than they are now, but I guess when milk comes in I will be absolutely huge!


----------



## ShockingB

Before



After ( OH was being silly when he took this picture, laughing at my melons :growlmad::haha:)


----------



## Sapphire83

OMG, serious boob envy here... :sulk: Haha, just kidding! My girls have not grown a bit... Great avatar by the way, Hun.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow, they are impressive!!


----------



## lola_90

ShockingB - seriously jealous over here! Mine have not grown at all!!! Yeh the crutches do help but they hurt your hands!

Clobo - thanks, definitely need to start chanting and lighting candles and incense around my boobs and hopefully that will work!!!!

Ashlie - Thanks hun, and when i looked at the ultrasound sheet his weight was just above the 50th percentile! I thought 5 lbs 6 and this age was massive! I know i love chunky babies, their little rolls of fat are soo cute!!! Squishy babies!

I'm off for our first ante-natal class after we got banned from the nct ones :dohh: Will let you know how i get on later! Nervous, hope they don't show any videos!!!


----------



## jaymarie1991

ShockingB said:


> View attachment 450503
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> View attachment 450505
> 
> 
> After ( OH was being silly when he took this picture, laughing at my melons :growlmad::haha:)

R u sure u didn't get a boob job and telling everyone its becuse of the pregnancy lol cause that a major difference lol I've gone from a 36d to 38dd but I like my new boobs and my new butt lol loving my pregnant body


----------



## suze12

lola_90 said:


> ShockingB - seriously jealous over here! Mine have not grown at all!!! Yeh the crutches do help but they hurt your hands!
> 
> Clobo - thanks, definitely need to start chanting and lighting candles and incense around my boobs and hopefully that will work!!!!
> 
> Ashlie - Thanks hun, and when i looked at the ultrasound sheet his weight was just above the 50th percentile! I thought 5 lbs 6 and this age was massive! I know i love chunky babies, their little rolls of fat are soo cute!!! Squishy babies!
> 
> I'm off for our first ante-natal class after we got banned from the nct ones :dohh: Will let you know how i get on later! Nervous, hope they don't show any videos!!!

We start NCT classes tomorrow - if you dont mind me asking, how did you get banned?? Hope you get on well today with your class.

ps: shocking b - impressive boobage there! Mine have gone from 32a to 34c but dont look anwhere as impressive as yours lol! x


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee I love fat chunky babies with sausage legs too!!

Shocking, beautiful picky, its given me some inspiration for my photos on Sunday! We are team :yellow: Packing hospital bag is so hard!! Most of it is really for &#8220;just in case&#8221; but im going to actually take a suitcase and chuck everything in I can think of!! Need a trip to Boots at the weekend and then I should be good to go!! Wow those certainly are good melons :holly:

Lola, why were you banned from NCT?? Im surprised Ben wasn&#8217;t banned after our first session and all his inappropriate/funny comments :rofl: We didn&#8217;t see any birth videos! There was a knitted purple breast at the BF session though!!

8 days left at work for me :comp: I am seriously ready for some lazing around for a few weeks!!

xxx


----------



## mummyb1

Shocking - They are some impressive boobies :haha:

Lola - Ohhh naughty Lola why did you get banned from your nct classes? haha! 
Oh no I think that's a good weight for his age I wish I knew how much Laila weighed the last time I knew was at my 4d scan at 28 weeks and she was 2lbs 15oz I bet she is almost tripple that now! I can't wait to see pictures of all these September bubbas it makes me so excited :D

Suze - Good luck with your classes tomorrow chick!

Clobo - Chunky babies are the cutest I don't know what it is but I do have a thing for chunky baby legs haha, I bet you can't wait to be on mat leave not long now :)

Sproglett - Have you had your results back yet, hope everything is okay will be waiting for an update x


----------



## ShockingB

Impressive indeed lol! I've still not go used to them and they seem to be getting not bigger but just fuller if you know what I mean! 

*Clobo* I had my shoot a couple of weeks ago but still havent got all of the pictures I can show you some of mine if I've got them before sunday :) 

I totally love chunky babies too I dont know why lol I just think they are soo adorable, I cant wait to see what bubba is gonna look like, I try to imagine and picture it in my mind but I just cant!!


----------



## suze12

mummyb1 said:


> Shocking - They are some impressive boobies :haha:
> 
> Lola - Ohhh naughty Lola why did you get banned from your nct classes? haha!
> Oh no I think that's a good weight for his age I wish I knew how much Laila weighed the last time I knew was at my 4d scan at 28 weeks and she was 2lbs 15oz I bet she is almost tripple that now! I can't wait to see pictures of all these September bubbas it makes me so excited :D
> 
> Suze - Good luck with your classes tomorrow chick!
> 
> Clobo - Chunky babies are the cutest I don't know what it is but I do have a thing for chunky baby legs haha, I bet you can't wait to be on mat leave not long now :)
> 
> Sproglett - Have you had your results back yet, hope everything is okay will be waiting for an update x




Clobo said:


> Hee hee I love fat chunky babies with sausage legs too!!
> 
> Shocking, beautiful picky, its given me some inspiration for my photos on Sunday! We are team :yellow: Packing hospital bag is so hard!! Most of it is really for just in case but im going to actually take a suitcase and chuck everything in I can think of!! Need a trip to Boots at the weekend and then I should be good to go!! Wow those certainly are good melons :holly:
> 
> Lola, why were you banned from NCT?? Im surprised Ben wasnt banned after our first session and all his inappropriate/funny comments :rofl: We didnt see any birth videos! There was a knitted purple breast at the BF session though!!
> 
> 8 days left at work for me :comp: I am seriously ready for some lazing around for a few weeks!!
> 
> xxx

Thanks mummyb1 
clobo - thats what I'm worried about, that my hubby will try to play the class clown and make comments to be funny. Haha a knotted purple breast. 
At the baby show one of the stands was using a rubber breast and my dh was cracking up at it! :haha:


----------



## ShockingB

jaymarie1991 said:


> R u sure u didn't get a boob job and telling everyone its becuse of the pregnancy lol cause that a major difference lol I've gone from a 36d to 38dd but I like my new boobs and my new butt lol loving my pregnant body


Lol I can assure you its because of the pregnancy, I think that if I was to have a boob job I would not want them this big lol 

And yep my new butt is yummy :haha: I was a size 6 before and I am now a size 10/12, not sure I have any pictures to show you how much I've 'developed' lol but I've put on 20kilos! Dunno how much that is in stones:dohh:


----------



## ShockingB

Sapphire83 said:


> OMG, serious boob envy here... :sulk: Haha, just kidding! My girls have not grown a bit... Great avatar by the way, Hun.


Thanks you :hugs:


----------



## suze12

ShockingB said:


> Impressive indeed lol! I've still not go used to them and they seem to be getting not bigger but just fuller if you know what I mean!
> 
> *Clobo* I had my shoot a couple of weeks ago but still havent got all of the pictures I can show you some of mine if I've got them before sunday :)
> 
> I totally love chunky babies too I dont know why lol I just think they are soo adorable, I cant wait to see what bubba is gonna look like, I try to imagine and picture it in my mind but I just cant!!

shocking - love your photo - I did a shoot for my friend who is a photographer in her spare time, she used me as her guinea pig so to speak as she wants to get into maternit and baby shoots, we did ones with the material wrapped around me, they look really effective don't they?! xx


----------



## ShockingB

suze12 said:


> shocking - love your photo - I did a shoot for my friend who is a photographer in her spare time, she used me as her guinea pig so to speak as she wants to get into maternit and baby shoots, we did ones with the material wrapped around me, they look really effective don't they?! xx

Yep they do, I actually saw a picture online of a preggo woman with a big long black curtain wrapped around her and me and my photographer friend decided to give it ago, looked amazing! You wanna show us yours? :happydance:


----------



## Clobo

Ooh yes show me all your photos!! Give me some inspiration!!

So hope everyone is ok?? August tomorrow, not long to go!! Im getting quite excited now and im actually looking forward to going into labour .... am i mad :wacko: ??

xxx


----------



## KathrynW

Clobo said:


> Ooh yes show me all your photos!! Give me some inspiration!!
> 
> So hope everyone is ok?? August tomorrow, not long to go!! Im getting quite excited now and im actually looking forward to going into labour .... am i mad :wacko: ??
> 
> xxx

I think it's lovely that you're excited! This is my 4th, so I'm quite the opposite. I know what's to come! x


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee!! I dont think my brain is letting me worry about it, normally im a worrier but Ive found that some positive thinking gets you in the right frame of mind for things if nothing else!!! xxx


----------



## KathrynW

I definitely helps knowing that the pain is forgotten abouf once you meet your baby! It's honestly the most amazing feeling in the world! I'll probably get excited nearer the time. Ben and the kids have enough excitement to go round at the minute! x


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm definitely looking forward to labor...also definitely very anxious! But I think it could be absolutely amazing, and if all goes well we get to meet our LOs on the other end :cloud9:


----------



## Agcam

I forgot about this thread! :) Hope everyone is keeping well. 

I just realized that my ticker says that there are only 40 days to go. Not that much longer, ladies. :) 

Is anyone else still working?


----------



## Sproglett

Lol ladies, sorry I went AWOL today hehe, the hospital didn't call me (they said they would only call if there was a problem) yay but curiosity got the better of me and I called them, they said that try can't give results over the phone but had there of been any concern they definately would have called - yay no gestational diabetes!!!!!

As for the boobage conversation... I actually wanna chop mine off, I started as a 32/34 ff/g I'm now a 36g/h lol.


----------



## lola_90

Clobo - no your not mad! I am actually quite excited to meet my little man :)

Ashlie - completely forgot to answer you about the support belt :dohh: It has definitely helped me. Mine is basically like a tubi grip and really supports you, but like spanx will def be wearing it after the baby is born!!! I would try and get one. i found that before I could only walk for like 10-15 mins max before the front of my bump would ache, but now it's not as bad. Crutches are helping but it takes ages to walk and your hands get a bit sore!

Got banned from NCT because we missed the first one as I completely forgot that we were supposed to go to a naming ceremony up in London. By the time i realised it was too late to call them and when i did they said i couldn't go back as the group had bonded blah blah blah!!!

NHS ones were a bit of a joke to be honest! Arrived at the centre and they said the room had a leak and that they were being held at the church next door. Got to the church and they said it wasn't being held there! Called the number and it had moved to a different location 25 mins drive away!!!

Arrived one hour late, so missed all the getting to know you bit, and i looked like a douche walking in on my crutches! It was all about labour and informative, nothing that i didn't know already though. Next week's session is called 'when things go wrong' so am sure that will be delightful!!!

Right I am going to get back to my cheesecake!


----------



## Ljayne

Spent day waiting call for iron infusion but labour ward was too busy so got to call between 9-10 tomorrow again to see if they can do it. Not sure why got to be labour ward and not assessment unit but guess theres reasons, with my needle hate tho its horrible want it out way lol. Cant wait to feel less exhausted! On plus side today is the first day since I was 8 weeks I havent been sick 5+ times, I havent been sick once! New meds I love you lol x


----------



## 2012

Agcam said:


> I forgot about this thread! :) Hope everyone is keeping well.
> 
> I just realized that my ticker says that there are only 40 days to go. Not that much longer, ladies. :)
> 
> Is anyone else still working?

Hi hi everyone. I've forgotten about this thread too! Only 6 weeks and a couple days for me and yes I'm still working, until 40 weeks. Kind of regretting that decision now, I had to tell my HR dept 10 weeks in advance of when I wanted to start leave and at 28 weeks I felt great so thought I could make it to 40. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Hellylou

My last day at work is today, thank goodness. I don't think I could have done any more, and this week has been quite a struggle. Having a leaving do tonight, though. :happydance:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Our babies are due NEXT MONTH!!!! I actually can't wait for someone to ask when I'm due now, so I can say "NEXT MONTH!!!" :D

8 weeks to go for me today!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Hope everyones ok, im not online as much now I'm on ML but I'm trying to keep up in te background, promise! Xx


----------



## Starstryder

Yeah, the realisation struck me too. So exciting! For me it is 43 more days until c-section unless she decides to show early. And honestly I keep getting the feeling she will as well, making me a bit paranoid lol.

On friday she weighed in at 4.8 lbs and measured 2 weeks ahead overall, thank heavens for a big little girl. :D


----------



## smawfl

AngelofTroy said:


> Our babies are due NEXT MONTH!!!! I actually can't wait for someone to ask when I'm due now, so I can say "NEXT MONTH!!!" :D
> 
> 8 weeks to go for me today!!!

OMG!! We will meet our babies NEXT MONTH! :happydance:


----------



## AngelofTroy

This is my Facebook status: 

"So when is the baby due then?" ... "Oh.. let me think.. oh yes.. NEXT MONTH!!!!"

:D :D :D :D


----------



## suze12

clobo - how can they ban you for not going when you have paid!? I think that is really awful - got my first one tonight, am a bit nervous lol. 

LJayne - hope you get on ok today and it goes quickly for you. 

I can't believe we are having our babies next month :) :) I have also put this on my facebook status.

Ps: When I turn over at night I feel a pressure in my pelvis - does anyone else feel this? It feels really really heavy xx


----------



## katix333

Hi ladies! Hope your all well!! Struggle to keep updating with 2 little devils, a wedding which is now over :( sad that it's over but not missing the stress of all the planning ect!! And bad spd boo hoo!! Baby was measuring big at 28 week growth scan at 3lb, but at my next one at 34 weeks get growth had slowed right down and she was 5lb, not sure what to think really my other two were 8lb 6 and 8lb 4 so not exactly expecting a small baby! But have another scan next week to check things have improved! And also after my midwife appointment today have been referred to physio for my spd for next week. Still no name for our girl but hoping now the weddings out the way we can get our thinking caps on and get it sorted! Xxx


----------



## mummyb1

Katix - Congratulations on your wedding! :D I'm glad that your little girl has slowed down with the growing and I think that's a good weight for her at the moment are they now worried that she is to small? I hope everything goes well at your next scan, it's good that you have been reffered for physio I hope it comes through quickly for you and I am sure that you will find the perfect name for your girly :hugs:

Well I had an appointment today with the consultant just for my regular check up's everything is fine Laila is doing really well measuring exactly as she should and... she's 4/5th engaged!! :happydance: which would explain all of this extra pressure down below so fingers crossed it shouldn't be much longer now all in all I am a happy mummy (to be) at least she know's where the exit is :D


----------



## AngelofTroy

My bump has always been very high but today I noticed it was lower :/ has anyone else noticed this? Surely 32 weeks is too early to drop?


----------



## Baby321

Hiya ladies, August is here, September is next month!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyb1

AngelofTroy said:


> My bump has always been very high but today I noticed it was lower :/ has anyone else noticed this? Surely 32 weeks is too early to drop?

Don't worry mine started to drop around then to and I also got slightly worried but Laila is still in there now so don't panic, just means baby knows where the exit is :haha:


----------



## ShockingB

Does anyone else feel like crap? I've been having Braxton hicks since last night, my pelvic area is soooo sore, my spd isnt good, heartburn and sickness are a killer and my head hurts so much, plus I can't seem to stay away for more than 2 hours!! Oh and my rib pain is worse today too, everytime baby kicks it hurts, my tummy is sore! I just want to sleep and not wake up again until its time for her to come! 

Saw the midwife today - useless. Still, seeing a consultant tomorrow so we'll see!


----------



## ShockingB

mummyb1 said:


> Well I had an appointment today with the consultant just for my regular check up's everything is fine Laila is doing really well measuring exactly as she should and... she's 4/5th engaged!! :happydance: which would explain all of this extra pressure down below so fingers crossed it shouldn't be much longer now all in all I am a happy mummy (to be) at least she know's where the exit is :D

Do you see a consultant instead of a midwife?


----------



## Clobo

Yup Im still working till next Friday, boo! :comp:

*Sally*, poor big boobies :holly:

*Lola*, aw thats rubbish, i cancelled the NHS ones tonight and saturday as i thought it would be information overload after the NCT ones. If you want any info chick im happy to send you some of the stuff they gave us??

Im in pain with sciatica too, and im knackered!! I said after taking 2 years to get preggo and a mc that I wouldnt moan about anything but its starting to get to me a bit, wish i had finished work already really, that would deffo help!! Ive told Ben he has to make sure he is on doggy duty for the next few weeks as I cant cope with chasing after her any more!! I want to go to bed :sleep:

xxx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Sproglett how r u doing?


----------



## KathrynW

*Clobo* - I wish I'd finished work already too. I'm a Midwife, so I go to work and end up feeling so jealous of everyone having their babies! x

*Sproglett* - Hope everything is going okay! x


----------



## Clobo

Ah Kathryn, what a brilliant job you have!! Are you having your baby at the same hospital you work at??

xxx


----------



## KathrynW

It's great, just the long shifts are very tiring! Yes. Luckily it's only a 5 minute drive from where I live. x


----------



## Clobo

Thats good! Yes I imagine it must be, I have a friend who works in A&E and she finds exactly the same, you people do a very good job though! None of us would be able to have our babies as easily without you!! xxx


----------



## KathrynW

The 8 and a half hours Monday - Wednesday aren't too bad, but I work a 12 hour night shift of a Thursday, definitely the killer! We try our best! I work at Dewsbury & District Hospital, where they're talking about closing the A&E department, as well as cuts to our unit, so fx it all turns out okay! x


----------



## Sproglett

Hey ladies, still doing good, had my delivery from mothercare today  yay do I've been playing with my pushchair hehe


----------



## Agcam

2012 said:


> Hi hi everyone. I've forgotten about this thread too! Only 6 weeks and a couple days for me and yes I'm still working, until 40 weeks. Kind of regretting that decision now, I had to tell my HR dept 10 weeks in advance of when I wanted to start leave and at 28 weeks I felt great so thought I could make it to 40.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!

I was going to work until the very end of August, but am unlikely to do so now. I'll probably work till the 20th or so and then use up some of my vacation time to take the rest of the month off. I find that I have more Braxton Hicks when I'm tired from working all day, and will probably appreciate having some time to rest the poor old (big) feet. :)


----------



## Agcam

ShockingB said:


> Lol I can assure you its because of the pregnancy, I think that if I was to have a boob job I would not want them this big lol
> 
> And yep my new butt is yummy :haha: I was a size 6 before and I am now a size 10/12, not sure I have any pictures to show you how much I've 'developed' lol but I've put on 20kilos! Dunno how much that is in stones:dohh:

Nice photos, ShockingB! I haven't grown much up top, have just gone from a 32A to a 34B. Hmph. 

I always had a big behind for my frame (seems to run in the family), and even though it came with stretch marks from puberty I quite like it :D


----------



## Agcam

AngelofTroy said:


> Our babies are due NEXT MONTH!!!! I actually can't wait for someone to ask when I'm due now, so I can say "NEXT MONTH!!!" :D
> 
> 8 weeks to go for me today!!!

Someone at work asked today how much longer I have. I said, "Five and a half weeks". 

Her response was, "Wow. You still have a long way to go". 

Huh? :shrug:


----------



## Agcam

katix333 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope your all well!! Struggle to keep updating with 2 little devils, a wedding which is now over :( sad that it's over but not missing the stress of all the planning ect!! And bad spd boo hoo!! Baby was measuring big at 28 week growth scan at 3lb, but at my next one at 34 weeks get growth had slowed right down and she was 5lb, not sure what to think really my other two were 8lb 6 and 8lb 4 so not exactly expecting a small baby! But have another scan next week to check things have improved! And also after my midwife appointment today have been referred to physio for my spd for next week. Still no name for our girl but hoping now the weddings out the way we can get our thinking caps on and get it sorted! Xxx

Congratulations, Katix! :)

We haven't decided on a name yet, either. There are a couple of possibles, but we're still searching for more. I think my mother is panicking more about this than I am. :haha:


----------



## Agcam

ShockingB said:


> Does anyone else feel like crap? I've been having Braxton hicks since last night, my pelvic area is soooo sore, my spd isnt good, heartburn and sickness are a killer and my head hurts so much, plus I can't seem to stay away for more than 2 hours!! Oh and my rib pain is worse today too, everytime baby kicks it hurts, my tummy is sore! I just want to sleep and not wake up again until its time for her to come!
> 
> Saw the midwife today - useless. Still, seeing a consultant tomorrow so we'll see!

Yes, yes, yes, yes and yes, although the heartburn hasn't become too bad yet. I find that I have more Braxton Hicks when I'm tired than I otherwise do. 

I'm not complaining. Nope. Not at all. :haha: 

I've had lots of compliments at work today:
You look tired.
Nice waddle you have there.
Your belly looks kind of funny today.
Wow. You've really slowed down. 

:haha:


----------



## Agcam

ShockingB said:


> Yep it is me, thanksh :)!! Do you know what your having?? I'm seeing the consultant on thrusday at 9:15am, I don't really know what to expect from it but I will let you guys know!
> I said I would do it on Sunday, then I said I would do it yesterday but I still haven't packed my bag! I'm so tired I just want to stay in bed and sleep :sleep: , I think I've got everything I need though, I've defo got everything for bubba, it's just stuff for me that I don't know what I will need...:shrug:
> 
> 
> 34 days to go :happydance:

From Mothercare's handly little "Baby checklist" booklet - Checklist for a 1 or 2 day stay in hospital:

Hospital bag
Nursing nightwear x2
Dressing gown
Slippers
Comfortable cotton briefs x2
Disposable briefs
Maternity towels x48
Nursing bras
Breast pads x40
Toiletries/hairbrush
Toothbrush/toothpaste
Towel and face cloth
Newborn gentle wipes
Cotton wool
Nappies - approx. 10
Baby bodysuits x2
Baby sleepsuits x2
Baby blanket x1
Infant car seat
Comfortable clothes for going home (for mum)
Massage oil
Support pillow
TENS machine
brithing plan and notes
coins/money for car park
mobile phone and charger
drinks and snacks
ipod/music
camera/camcorder

I'm not sure how much of this you actually need, but there's the list.

And on that note, I'm going to stop hogging the thread :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

What wipes would people recommend for a newborn?

(I have a fear of cotton wool!)


----------



## Agcam

AngelofTroy said:


> What wipes would people recommend for a newborn?
> 
> (I have a fear of cotton wool!)

I've been wondering that myself. I've heard a lot of people on the boards say that hospitals don't recommend wipes. 
I've bought some boots fragrance-free sensitive wipes, but also cotton wool. Even if I don't use the wipes on baby to start with, I'm sure they'll be useful somehow.


----------



## katix333

Thanks for the congrats!! I thought 5lb was a good weight but apparently because she has had a steady growth close to the top lIne (sorry don't know the centile numbers!) and now shes closer to the bottom line they are concerned as to why there is a sudden difference!! 

Name wise I don't know why but all of a sudden I'm panicking about everything and not being fully prepared and don't want a baby no name !! Xx


----------



## SatansSprite

I had a midwife appointment yesterday and had a rather, unusual, experience. They took some blood to check for stuff (iron levels and other stuff, i'm not totally sure what all it was). Anyways, she stuck the needle in my first arm but didn't hit the vein. Ok, not my favourite thing since I hate needles but also not the first time it's ever happened. So she put it in the other arm, getting the vein this time and did her thing. Well, after she was done and I mean AS SOON as she was done, all of a sudden and out of nowhere I got this immensely dizzy/lightheaded feeling. The room seriously felt like it was starting to spin, not to mention that it was accompanied by a queasy stomach feeling that made me feel like I was about to throw up that very instant.

Thank god I was sitting on the bed thing already that I lay on for the FH measurement and baby heartrate check, and so was able to lay down right away for a few minutes while the feeling passed, which it did thankfully. But it was kinda weird that it happened though. I've had it happen once before, but it was 7 years ago when the blood bank did a drive thing at my high school and I donated but only got through half a donation due to the same symptoms I had yesterday. It wasn't even like it was a lot of blood she took either, so I honestly don't have any clue why I reacted that way.


----------



## jaymarie1991

katix333 said:


> Thanks for the congrats!! I thought 5lb was a good weight but apparently because she has had a steady growth close to the top lIne (sorry don't know the centile numbers!) and now shes closer to the bottom line they are concerned as to why there is a sudden difference!!
> 
> Name wise I don't know why but all of a sudden I'm panicking about everything and not being fully prepared and don't want a baby no name !! Xx

Speaking of names I'm naming my son jayden! Sorry for stealing ur name but I love it!


----------



## seaweed eater

AngelOfTroy, we'll probably be doing cloth wipes. I think there are some pretty easy recipes for things to wet them with (many include tea tree oil). We'll be doing cloth diapers too though so we'll have a laundry pail to throw them in easily -- might not make as much sense if you are doing disposable.

SS, that happens to me sometimes. I think of it as a needle phobia even though there's nothing that's actually scary to me about needles. I don't think it has to do with low blood sugar or anything physical like that, though. :shrug: Maybe it's different for you. I always ask to lie down now when I have to have blood drawn, and that helps a lot.


----------



## mummyb1

ShockingB said:


> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Do you see a consultant instead of a midwife?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply I had been seeing a consultant and midwife for the passed few weeks as they were worried about preterm labour but now I have been discharged back to my midwife for led care again xClick to expand...


----------



## ShockingB

Oh oki. I'm seeing the consultant this morning! Don't exactly know what to expect from it but OH is going with me (he's more annoyed at the level of care I've had so far than I am) I feels its pointless me going as no one seems to care about the mum anymore, as long as the baby is ok (sounds selfish I know but it is true) I'm gonna go get redi now


----------



## mummyb1

ShockingB said:


> Oh oki. I'm seeing the consultant this morning! Don't exactly know what to expect from it but OH is going with me (he's more annoyed at the level of care I've had so far than I am) I feels its pointless me going as no one seems to care about the mum anymore, as long as the baby is ok (sounds selfish I know but it is true) I'm gonna go get redi now

Good luck with your appointment today I hope everything goes well, no I know what you mean and it doesn't sound selfish sometimes it doesn't matter how rubbish we are feeling we don't matter as long as baby is okay and happy that's thier main concern, which is good but we still matter to we have to be happy healthy ovens lol


----------



## Ethereal

Hello can you add me to list? :flower:
Due our little girl on the 26th, which is also my birthday! Lol.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ethereal said:


> Hello can you add me to list? :flower:
> Due our little girl on the 26th, which is also my birthday! Lol.

Yay, another due date buddy! There are quite a few of us due 26th September!


----------



## katix333

Haha as soon as I knew I was pregnant with him I wanted jayden for a boy! Shame it's not that easy this time xx


----------



## ShockingB

Just leaving the hospital. Consultant was brill!! She seemed to really care about my health umlike everyone elSe ive seen so far! Shes given loads of meds to take amd asked to see me again in 3 weeks(38+3), if symptoms havent improved there will be talks about induction. For the first time i was told the position which baby was in - head down and back to back! I knew she was head down cus i feel a lot of pressure on my bum, and now that i know that shes back to back it explains why i cant lay on my back without being in pain! Im glad i asked to see the consultant, she was really good and i feel a bit more positive about things now thanks to her!


----------



## Starstryder

Glad it went so well :) It is always awesome to find a health professional that cares.


----------



## mummyb1

Glad that everything went well and you got a good consultant who listened to how your feeling to :)


----------



## Sproglett

Welcome Ethereal!

ShockingB, glad your appointment went well x x


----------



## ShockingB

Thanksh girlies :) I am now home and in bed, so tired just want to sleep!!


----------



## suze12

glad your appointment went well shocking b - make sure you get plenty of rest :)

Went to our first NCT class last night, it was a lot better than I was expecting to be honest and the group of people seem really nice. xx


----------



## monkeypope

Hiya!

Due date is Sept. 4th, team :blue:. He is an insanely active little guy, I'm anxious to meet him (and for him to stop kicking me!). :happydance:


----------



## mummyb1

Shocking - You take it easy now and get yourself some well deserved rest :hugs:

Suze - I'm glad that your class went well last night and that your group seem nice :) 

:hi: Monkey welcome over!


----------



## Ljayne

Had iron infusion took 6 hours but feel a lot better shame canula made me go dizzy lol x


----------



## mummyb1

Ljayne said:


> Had iron infusion took 6 hours but feel a lot better shame canula made me go dizzy lol x

I am glad your feeling better after it I bet your knackered now you make sure you get some rest to! I know what you mean with the canula's that's one of the main things I am dreading when I go in x


----------



## jaymarie1991

Anybody felling lower movement like right by that bone and slower movements(seem like he has limited space in there)? Oh and I peed myself for the first time last night, thank god it happened at home, a friend called and I started laughing and it just came out in the sofa, weird how u can't stop it once it starts flowing by the time I made it to the toilet it had all come out!


----------



## mummyb1

I am! and a hell load of pelvic pressure but she's 4/5ths engaged so my midwife said this is what's causing it she is still kicking me pretty hard though little madam, haha :haha: I so almost done the same the other day luckily I was on my way to the toilet when my laughting started to I litrally just made it! oh the joys of pregnancy ay :rofl:


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Agcam*, hee love your lots of posts!! Good list for hospital bag too, mine IS going to be finished this weekend :rofl:

*Angel*, I was told cotton wool too but the NCT lady said wipes are actually fine, the Huggies Pure ones say they are as sensitive as just water so might be worth a go, also Boots do some natural organicy type ones.

*Katix*, does it get harder as you already have two, the new baby name has to go with the two you already have??!

*Satans*, I always go like that as soon as I start thinking about what they are doing in a blood test, if I don&#8217;t look and its in and out quickly then im ok though. Maybe you hadn&#8217;t eaten or drunk enough?? Hope you are ok now??

*Shocking*, glad you had a good apt, good that baby is head down, I was also back to back but baby tends to spin round I think as sometimes I can feel back to the sides too. Plenty of time bouncing on ball, leaning forward and on hands and knees then! Hmmmm comfy!!!

*Suze*, glad your NCT is good, mine was brilliant and I know that ive made some new friends I will keep in touch with for sure.

*MummyB*, that&#8217;s my majoy phobia, needle in hand, canula thingys, im dreading having to have one but I guess if we need to then not much we can do about it!!

*Jay,* oh no :loo: I have leaked a tiny bit a few times :blush: yes im getting movement low down like head spinning and arms flailing about!! Hope its not uncomfortable for you??

*AFM,* got aqua bump again tonight, need some relaxation in the pool for sure!! xxx


----------



## suze12

I have been feeling pelvic pressure all day today, it feels like this when I have been out walking about on my feet all day, but I haven't so dont know why it hurts when I move. I keep getting a feeling like s/he is pressing on my bladder and like little kicks down there (I think) does this sound normal for 32 weeks? Thanks ladies xx


----------



## lola_90

Clobo - Thanks hun, but I think I will be ok, got loads of sheets the other day but thank you for the offer :flower:

Angelsoftroy - Huggies do these wipes called cotton sheets were you just add water to them, but they are really similar to a wipe. I am going to take some of those in i think. 

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=271345753

Sproglett - yey for having your pushchair! I love it when i get baby deliveries! 

ShockingB - Glad your consultant listened hun, hope your pain gets better :flower:

Jaymarie - I have this sometimes, worse if i am sneezing/coughing or being sick! I'm just trying to do loads of pelvic floor exercises and hope it helps!

Kathryw - you sound like you are working loads! Hope your managing to get some rest!

Ashlie - glad consultant appointment went well, hopefully your little girlie will stay put for a few more weeks!

I had two friends come over yesterday who both saw me and said that I look 'enormous' hardly what a pregnant lady wants to hear! Had to pop to sainsburys today and it was so difficult carrying a basket whilst using crutches. Lots of people kept tutting at me for being slow and then overtaking me!!!! I was soooo angry! Eugh the great british public!!!


----------



## katix333

Oh definitely clobo ! I feel sorry for people who have loads of children as it gets so much harder each time xx


----------



## SatansSprite

Well, my midwife called me with the results of blood work, the results of which actually provided a plausible explanation for the reaction I had because apparently my iron levels are a little low.

I had a full stomach and everything when I had the blood draw done because I had gone to the midwives straight from eating lunch. I got curious when she mentioned about the iron, and midwife totally agreed that it very well might be the cause for what I felt.

She also had the results from an ultrasound I had done yesterday to check on growth again. Baby is still right on his track at 44th percentile. I normally wasn't getting told but made it a special point to ask about estimated weight this time (which I know perfectly well could be off a bit but still wanted to know, since growth/weight is the main reason for these ultrasounds) and little bubs is roughly 5 pounds. Which is awesome because even if the actual weight were to be a little lower its still bigger than my DS was!


----------



## Clobo

So im feeling a little more prepared now, got the isofix base and carseat in the car all ready!! Wohoo!!

Aquabump made me feel so much better tonight, now off to bed, so glad its friday tomorrow :sleep:

Night xxx


----------



## KathrynW

*lola_90* - It's not too bad, luckily I have the 3 days off in between. Manage to get nearly enough rest, sometimes difficult with the kids. Can't wait to finish! x


----------



## briellamonroe

Hi! I'm Brittany, 24, and in an amazing relationship with Silas:hugs:. We are expecting our first baby on September 17th, 2012! I cant wait to meet our baby girl, we're naming her Chloe Novella! Chloe is head down, and has been for a looong time!


----------



## AngelofTroy

lola_90 said:


> Clobo - Thanks hun, but I think I will be ok, got loads of sheets the other day but thank you for the offer :flower:
> 
> Angelsoftroy - Huggies do these wipes called cotton sheets were you just add water to them, but they are really similar to a wipe. I am going to take some of those in i think.
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=271345753
> 
> Sproglett - yey for having your pushchair! I love it when i get baby deliveries!
> 
> ShockingB - Glad your consultant listened hun, hope your pain gets better :flower:
> 
> Jaymarie - I have this sometimes, worse if i am sneezing/coughing or being sick! I'm just trying to do loads of pelvic floor exercises and hope it helps!
> 
> Kathryw - you sound like you are working loads! Hope your managing to get some rest!
> 
> Ashlie - glad consultant appointment went well, hopefully your little girlie will stay put for a few more weeks!
> 
> I had two friends come over yesterday who both saw me and said that I look 'enormous' hardly what a pregnant lady wants to hear! Had to pop to sainsburys today and it was so difficult carrying a basket whilst using crutches. Lots of people kept tutting at me for being slow and then overtaking me!!!! I was soooo angry! Eugh the great british public!!!

Thank you! they look great!!x


----------



## suze12

Hi everyone, hope we are all ok
Hello Brittany :hi: hope your preganancy is going well so far?

I'm after a bit of advice - Im going to swee my family this weekend, they live 3 1/2 hours away, anyway my mum has a cold and my dad has bronchitis (sp) do you think it would be dangerous to the baby if I caught it off him?? 
Thanks x


----------



## Jade_2012

Cant believe next month our babies will be here! eeeeeeeeek


----------



## KathrynW

suze12 said:


> Hi everyone, hope we are all ok
> Hello Brittany :hi: hope your preganancy is going well so far?
> 
> I'm after a bit of advice - Im going to swee my family this weekend, they live 3 1/2 hours away, anyway my mum has a cold and my dad has bronchitis (sp) do you think it would be dangerous to the baby if I caught it off him??
> Thanks x

I'm actually a Midwife and as far as I'm aware, I don't think it would be dangerous for baby if you caught it. x


----------



## suze12

KathrynW said:


> suze12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope we are all ok
> Hello Brittany :hi: hope your preganancy is going well so far?
> 
> I'm after a bit of advice - Im going to swee my family this weekend, they live 3 1/2 hours away, anyway my mum has a cold and my dad has bronchitis (sp) do you think it would be dangerous to the baby if I caught it off him??
> Thanks x
> 
> I'm actually a Midwife and as far as I'm aware, I don't think it would be dangerous for baby if you caught it. xClick to expand...

Kathryn thank you for that x :flower:


----------



## KathrynW

*suze12* - No problem. Hope your mum and dad are better soon! x


----------



## suze12

KathrynW said:


> *suze12* - No problem. Hope your mum and dad are better soon! x

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Ljayne

Cannot believe there is only 30 days to go eeeek! And my eldest is 9 in 29 days :) x


----------



## ShockingB

Hi *Brittany*, hows ur pegnancy going so far?

*Ljayne* I know, 31 days left for me!!


----------



## Sproglett

Last night I was woken by the back pains again, after 10-15 mins of flipping round the bed and wakin my husband I tried to get back to sleep, have woken up this morning to me bleeding, so have phones triage and I have for to go and be checked as I'm O - blood. Let's see what my little Monkey is playing at today x x

Oh my waters have gone now too, so stopping in hospital for 48hrs to be monitored.


----------



## KathrynW

Sproglett said:


> Last night I was woken by the back pains again, after 10-15 mins of flipping round the bed and wakin my husband I tried to get back to sleep, have woken up this morning to me bleeding, so have phones triage and I have for to go and be checked as I'm O - blood. Let's see what my little Monkey is playing at today x x
> 
> Oh my waters have gone now too, so stopping in hospital for 48hrs to be monitored.

Hope everything is okay! x :hugs:


----------



## ShockingB

Wow Sproglett, when did your waters break?? Hope everything is ok and bubba is well. Does that mean you will be induced soon?


----------



## tmmommy07

Sproglett - I hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## Laurenj22

Good luck sproglett x


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks ladies, waters broke at 8:50 - they're not in any hurry though, baby is chilled and they don't wanna induce me till the end of next week if I don't go into labour naturally


----------



## Starstryder

Good luck Sproglett! I hope it all works out well.

ETA: heh I see we posted at the same time...I must admit that I just assumed that as soon as your waters broke baby will be born. With Kenny my waters broke (wow at the same place you are now) and they just rushed me into theater.


----------



## kasey c

Good luck Sproglett, thinking of you. Hugs xxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, good luck Sproglett! :hugs:


----------



## Baby2012

good luck Sproglett!

man this thread moves so fast! ShockingB wow you have a super sexy avatar WOW! you look amazeballs!!!!!!!

Ladies I'm in a pickle :cry:, is anyone elses baby transverse? 

Contray to my banner my little madam is and has been for the entire pregnancy. My MW said that if she stays like this by 36 weeks then they'll have to manually turn her with the risk of a c section and blah blah blah! I'm so fed up. I really don't want a section. she said baby is healthy and my uterus is normal shape so it;s just bubs prefered position :cry: when she stretches it's really uncofmy.

I'm thinking of trying moxibustion but my MW said that as she's been this way for so long she's unlikley to move or she'll move and then flip back because it's her prefered position!?! 

Does anyone else have any experience of it or transverse babies? thanks in advance :flower: and I hope everyone and is doing well x


----------



## ShockingB

Sproglett said:


> Thanks ladies, waters broke at 8:50 - they're not in any hurry though, baby is chilled and they don't wanna induce me till the end of next week if I don't go into labour naturally

Is that safe? :wacko::shrug:


----------



## ShockingB

Baby2012 said:


> man this thread moves so fast! ShockingB wow you have a super sexy avatar WOW! you look amazeballs!!!!!!!
> 
> x



Erm :blush:, would that be me? :dohh: If so, thank youu :):hugs:


Oh you've changed it now haha, didn't know whether you meant me or someone else, phew!!!


----------



## Baby2012

hahaha ^^^ yup I saw your name, you look great!!! x


----------



## suze12

wow good luck spoglett xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Baby2012 said:


> hahaha ^^^ yup I saw your name, you look great!!! x

Hihi thanks :happydance:, I wish I felt as good as I look then :nope:

How long has your midwife been feeling baby's position for? My midwife has never felt baby's position and never mentioned it either! But clearly yours has been checking your baby's position regularly, right? 
I wouldn't worry too much, you've still got a couple of weeks to go and time to do certain exercises if needed!


----------



## Baby2012

ShockingB said:


> Baby2012 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha ^^^ yup I saw your name, you look great!!! x
> 
> Hihi thanks :happydance:, I wish I felt as good as I look then :nope:
> 
> How long has your midwife been feeling baby's position for? My midwife has never felt baby's position and never mentioned it either! But clearly yours has been checking your baby's position regularly, right?
> I wouldn't worry too much, you've still got a couple of weeks to go and time to do certain exercises if needed!Click to expand...

Haha how have you been feeling? Apart from uncofmy and tired I fell ok.

Thanks for getting back to me. Yeah I'm guess I have two weeks, I think I'm just having an emotional day...bloody hormones! :dohh: My MW has been checking palpating my tummy since about 28 weeks and makes a note of it in my notes. Yup I'm going to start bouncing on my ball like a mad woman X


----------



## ShockingB

Ooh, my midwife feels my tummy too, but when I asked her if she could tell me the position of the baby she said she couldn't tell untill I was 36 weeks! Mind you, she is sh*t! 
Yep I know what you mean, I been feeling fed up all day and only just starting to feel better lol, but yeah get bouncing on that ball, I'm still deciding whether or not to get one!! At the moment the only place I can get comfy in is my bed and I'm begining to hate that bed now cus I've spent so much time in it!!


----------



## Baby2012

Hummm my mw is great she's very informative but I'm not sure if they're suposed to tell you the position.

I didnt buy one I'm just using my cousins. 

Glad to know I'm not the only one who's feeling ratty, although poor OH :haha:! Ah well at least it's the weekend. I hope everyone has a good one :hugs: x


----------



## lola_90

Sproglett :hugs:

Keep us updated if you can, really hope baby stays put a while longer, looks like your mothercare delivery arrived just in time!


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Brittany*, congratulations, love the name, hee hee!!

*Suze*, to be honest if it was me id probably keep away &#8230;. There is no way you want to have that even if there is no problems for the baby chick. Gotta take care of yourself.

*Sally*, blimey chick, you sound very chilled about it all my dear, its good that you can stay relaxed that will help you im sure. I hope baby can hang on a while longer till you are 37 weeks :hugs:

*Baby2012*, hmmm, I was told mine was head down but s/he moves so much that sometimes im sure that they are transverse, just make sure that the MW is checking you regularly and hopefully baby will make his way down naturally :hugs:

xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

My midwife told me baby was transverse at 28 weeks but she thought baby was head down by 31 weeks. 

She also said they don't worry til 36 weeks.


----------



## Agcam

*Sproglett* - Oh, wow! We had the same due date.
Good luck. Hope you and baby are doing well. Please let us know how you are keeping when you can. :hugs:

*Shocking* - If you look in your notes, they might have put down your baby's position. They checked mine, but didn't tell me so I just read through my notes. There's a column for "presentation"in the table. They did say that they don't really pay much attention to it until week 36. 

*Baby2012* - I remember seeing a website posted on the boards with some exercises to help with positioning. Spinningbabies.com, perhaps? 
Does that ring a bell with anyone? I've never been to the site or tried any of the exercises. 

I have a couple of questions: 
Does anyone else find it really uncomfortable when they check baby's position, especially lower down?

Is anyone else having pain in their fingers? My hands are swollen and it gets really painful when I try to bend my fingers, especially around the joints. Yesterday I was struggling to use a fork. My BP is not high, so it isn't that. :shrug:


----------



## jaymarie1991

Omg sproglett you are in my mind heart and prayers I kno the baby's gonna come very soon good luck and hope everything turns out great even tho I kno it will


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks ladies, still no sign they're hoping i'll go into labour naturally myself by 8:50 tomorrow morning, but if not they'll monitor me for another and plan to induce me at the end of next week. I'm on anti-biotic a to prevent infection and steroids to help lo. I just want it to start now, don't wanna wait now my waters have gone, want my lo in my arms.
Come on baby x x


----------



## Agcam

Good luck, Sproggy! Thanks for the update. 

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. Hang in there! :)


----------



## lola_90

Good luck hun, can't believe this is happening! 

Made me proper panic now that any of our babies could come early and i really need to get my arse in gear and do the lasts bits of unpacking (Even though i moved a month a go :blush:)!!!


----------



## Ljayne

Good luck Sproglett :) xx


----------



## Sproglett

I've got a baby boy!!!!

Went into active labour at 12pm and had baby Jacob at 9:05pm, he is a healthy 5lbs 10oz (considerig he is 5w+1 premmy) currently he is on the new-natal unit in an incubator as he passed blood in his maconium, but they ate hoping the blood is from me as obviously my waters went at 8:50am on Friday and there was alot of blood in them. 

Will update you more when I can, cannot wait to be able to cuddle my little boy!!!


----------



## kasey c

Congratulations Sproglett on your little baby boy- hope you can give cuddles to your little boy soon, sending lots of hugs and thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## SatansSprite

Congratulation Sprog! I'm sure your little guy will be fine in no time and since he seems to be a pretty decent weight it probably won't be long at all until you get to take him home. My little guy when he was born was 5 pounds right on when we got to take him home, and that was after 4 weeks of beefing him up from his birth weight of 3 pounds 5 ounces.

Sad as this sounds, even though I know it'd be best to keep my current wee one cooking for a bit longer, I can't wait till he gets here myself. I've been getting SO many aches and pains now, incredibly sore back that keeps me awake and while I know others have it way worse I want him here to get that little bit of relief from all these pains.


----------



## jaymarie1991

Awwwww omg congrats sproglett I knew he was coming soon he'll be fine omg I'm soo excited for u give him a little kiss for me congrats!


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww congratulations Sproglett!!! :cloud9: can't wait to hear more updates about you and your boy!


----------



## Baby2012

Congrats sproglett and what a brilliant weight for his gestation!!! Sounds like he'll do just fine. Can't wait to see and hear more x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Sprog! He sounds like he'll be just fine! Wishing you cuddles asap! xx


----------



## Starstryder

Aww congrats Sprog! Your little guy is very close (like a day and a 100grams) to weight and weeks born as my first kiddo. He did great and I am sure little Jacob will do fantastic! :)


----------



## Sapphire83

OMG... Huge congrats, Girl!! :flower: I'm sure you get to cuddle baby Jacob in no time. How are you feeling?


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations Sproglett! You'll get a cuddle in no time. Hope you're well. x :hugs:


----------



## Ljayne

Wow congratulations Sproglett, Im sure he will be fine and out in no time xx


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations Sproglett!!


----------



## MissDimity

Congratulations Sproglett!


----------



## Clobo

OMG Congratulations* Sally* :blue: im so happy for you and Jacob :cloud9: what a lovely name!! Really hope he is doing well and you can have a cuddle and take him home as soon as possible! 

Wow it really does bring home the fact that our babies could arrive any day really, i keep saying i have 4 weeks to go but it could be anytime from now for 6 weeks!! I just hope i can hang on another 8 at least so i have finished work and am full term so can go to the local hospital instead of the big one!

How is everyone else?? Still cooking?? 

xxx


----------



## Agcam

*Sproglett* - Congratulations! :hugs: Hope you are keeping well, and that you get to cuddle Jacob and take him home very soon :)

*Clobo* - Hope you are keeping well. Other than the usual niggles, everything is going on okay here. :)


----------



## ShockingB

Congrats *Sprog* 
, I have to admit, I am a bit jealous but still very happy for you and your little boy 

*Clobo* Yep still cooking! Impatiently waiting!


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks every one, unfortunately no cuddles yet, Jacob is in an incubator for jaundice and were only allowed to touch but not cuddle (frustrating) he's had some of mommys blood go into his system and they need to get his levels down, luckily they think he is stabilising well, so hopefully he might be able to go home in a week or so 

Here's our little man

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j96/salbob87/ef57d871.jpg


----------



## ShockingB

Sproglett said:


> Thanks every one, unfortunately no cuddles yet, Jacob is in an incubator for jaundice and were only allowed to touch but not cuddle (frustrating) he's had some of mommys blood go into his system and they need to get his levels down, luckily they think he is stabilising well, so hopefully he might be able to go home in a week or so
> 
> Here's our little man
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j96/salbob87/ef57d871.jpg

Awww, jheez he looks quite big to say how early you were! Sorry you can't hold him yet, must be very frustrating indeed but just think at least he is ok :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

He's beautiful babe :) can't wait for you to be able to have a cuddle of him! Xx


----------



## Baby321

Congrats Sproglett, your little man is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lola_90

Oh my goodness sproglett he is adorable! Can't believe he is here already! Hope you have cuddles soon :flower:

One of my dad's cousins who was due on the 31st of this month had a baby boy yesterday too!

Can't believe these september babies are coming already! Can't believe that I have an actual baby in my tummy!!!


----------



## ShockingB

lola_90 said:


> Can't believe that I have an actual baby in my tummy!!!

I know!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sproglett, he is beautiful! Well done! I'm sorry you don't get to cuddle yet but it's wonderful to hear he is doing well and could go home in as little as a week. Hang in there, he will be in your arms soon :hugs:


----------



## SatansSprite

he's gorgeous Sprog. And like the others, I'm in disbelief I got one of those inside me, but also very eager to meet my own little man, this last home stretch is just dragging on so much compared to how quickly the rest of it flew past.


----------



## Pixie19

Congratulations on your little boy Sproglett!!!!

The exact same thing happened to my baby brother when he was born, he got his mums blood in his system and was jaundiced. 
He's fine now though, happy healthy cheeky 3 year old :thumbup: 

Congrats again!! Hes a little cutie! 
Hope you get to hold him soon :hugs:


----------



## izzy29

Congrats sproglett, he is gorgeous


----------



## Ljayne

He is lovely Sproglett xx


----------



## Baby2012

Oh my!!!! He is adorable!!! I know what you ladies mean there's an actual baby inside us?!?! Amazing :)

I'm so looking forward to seeing my little girls face. I've tried to imagine what she'll look like but I'm looking forward to seeing her. Gosh if only life had a fast forward button! Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

It made me think that too! That there's an actual baby inside me! I think the fruit ticker has me convinced that I'm carrying a pineapple or something!!


----------



## Agcam

Oh, Sprog. He's adorable and so very cute :) 
I'm glad to know he's doing okay and you'll be bringing him home soon.


----------



## Baby2012

AngelofTroy said:


> It made me think that too! That there's an actual baby inside me! I think the fruit ticker has me convinced that I'm carrying a pineapple or something!!

:rofl:


----------



## ShockingB

It's weird ain't it. I'm so used to the kicks now that I actually think it's just a normal thing that my body does I forget that it is actually a baby inside me kicking me!! Same goes for all the other symptoms, spd, sickness, rib pain, I've gotten used to them so now I just think it's something normal that I have to live with and completely forget that I have a little bubba and a placenta in me! So so weird, I think the first time I see her it will be a complete shock to me, but I just can not wait!!


----------



## jaymarie1991

I can't stop looking at ur adorable little man glad to kno he's gonna be good, now how r u sprog how r u recovering?


----------



## Charlotteee

Sproglett he is gorgeous! Congratulations and I hope you get a cuddle with your.prince soon xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Sproglett!


----------



## suze12

aw congratulations sproglett - he is gorgeous, hope you get cuddles soon xxxxx


----------



## Rachel89

Congratulations Sproglett! He loooks soo adooorableeeee <3 I hope he gets out of there as soon as possible and you guys can be a family! Congratulations on your little man


----------



## Sapphire83

He is so darn cute!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats Sproglett!


----------



## Starstryder

Aww he is beautiful Sprog! :) Love the little cheeks, so cute.


----------



## suze12

Morning ladies - I was wondering if anyone had experienced anything like this but last night about 1am I woke feeling cold and sick, then started to have pains in my stomach that didnt last very long but really hurt, I think I probably had about 4 pains in total and one (I think it was the last one) was hurting my back at the same time as my tummy. I managed to go back to sleep and didn't have anymore and the sick feeling went away. Has anyone had this, is this braxton hicks? I have no idea what Braxton hicks feels like? but these pains bloody hurt! Hope my ramble makes sense LOL, Thanks xx


----------



## mumsince2010

Well ladies im getting a stretch and sweep at 37 weeks...

Has anyone had a successful sweep this early?? Should i take EPO or RLT to help prepare my cervix?


----------



## mummyb1

Omg I haven't been on in a few days and I can't believe how much has happened! 

A massive congratulations Sproglett! I love the name you have picked it's lovely I hope that your both doing well and can't wait to see pictures of your little man :D well done hun you must be so proud x

Quick edit - Earlier I was on my phone and for some reason I couldn't see pictures but Sally I have just seen your little man and he is beautiful! well done Mummy! :D


----------



## SatansSprite

So, my little man has decided to give his mommy another worry. Since lunch time yesterday I've only had a handful of sporadic movements, but nothing anywhere near his normal amounts, especially not through the night. Normally, and this has been without fail so far, he goes on a squirm party while I'm trying to fall asleep. Last night it was only just a couple small nudges I felt.

So, I've decided I'm gonna give til the 24 hour mark of when I first noticed this major movement decrease then gonna call the midwife. So, that gives this little man 3 and a half hours. Like the rest of you, this is one of those many many times I wish there was a little window or something we could open and take a peek into there to make sure everything was ok.

Edit to Add:: So, about two hours before the time I had decided to call at, little man started to throw his mini party in my belly. Little stinker making me worry though, haha.


----------



## Hellylou

suze12 said:


> Morning ladies - I was wondering if anyone had experienced anything like this but last night about 1am I woke feeling cold and sick, then started to have pains in my stomach that didnt last very long but really hurt, I think I probably had about 4 pains in total and one (I think it was the last one) was hurting my back at the same time as my tummy. I managed to go back to sleep and didn't have anymore and the sick feeling went away. Has anyone had this, is this braxton hicks? I have no idea what Braxton hicks feels like? but these pains bloody hurt! Hope my ramble makes sense LOL, Thanks xx

Doesn't sound like Braxton Hicks - they are painless, just a tightening of the uterus so your bump goes rock hard for a few seconds then eases off. Can be uncomfortable but not painful.

Could be indigestion or a bad tummy. I've had many random pains from muscular aches to gripey wind type pains to diarhea when something disagreed with me. I now have bad indigestion. If it starts up again though keep an eye on it and get advice if need be.


----------



## loves_cookies

Wow! I've missed loads! Congratulations Sproglett :)


----------



## Miss Vintage

Haven't logged on in ages, so I missed the big, exciting news - congratulations Sally! He is gorgeous, sure you'll be able to have cuddles soon. How are you feeling? x


----------



## suze12

Hellylou said:


> suze12 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies - I was wondering if anyone had experienced anything like this but last night about 1am I woke feeling cold and sick, then started to have pains in my stomach that didnt last very long but really hurt, I think I probably had about 4 pains in total and one (I think it was the last one) was hurting my back at the same time as my tummy. I managed to go back to sleep and didn't have anymore and the sick feeling went away. Has anyone had this, is this braxton hicks? I have no idea what Braxton hicks feels like? but these pains bloody hurt! Hope my ramble makes sense LOL, Thanks xx
> 
> Doesn't sound like Braxton Hicks - they are painless, just a tightening of the uterus so your bump goes rock hard for a few seconds then eases off. Can be uncomfortable but not painful.
> 
> Could be indigestion or a bad tummy. I've had many random pains from muscular aches to gripey wind type pains to diarhea when something disagreed with me. I now have bad indigestion. If it starts up again though keep an eye on it and get advice if need be.Click to expand...

Thanks - wasn't sure about the braxton hicks as I had heard them being described as you described them, have been ok today so it was hopefully nithing, like you said, maybe a bad tummy or wind pain lol. Thank you x


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Hello Ladies :wave:

Been a while since I have been on BnB, and now able to get back on. I would like to join your thread since I am due September 26th. Would that be ok?


----------



## Clobo

*Sally*, he is absolutely gorgeous my dear!! Hope you are able to have cuddles soon, it really must be frustrating not to be able to but he is in the right place for what he needs.

*Lola*, I know its weird isn&#8217;t it!! We know there is a baby in there but its so hard to imagine until they come out!!

*Suze*, ive had a couple of bouts of nausea and really uncomfortable Braxton Hicks. My BH doent really hurt though, more like my whole tummy is tightening up, worth a call to your MW though if it happens again and you are worried about it

*Mumsince2010*, do you mind me asking why you are being induced at 37 weeks?? Sorry I haven&#8217;t any advice.

*Satans*, sorry you had a worry, they know I think that they are causing dramas and then behave at the last minute! Naughty babies!!

Hi *2Boyz,* how are you feeling?? Do you know if you are having another boy or a girl this time??

xxx


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Hello Clobo.. I am having another boy :) after being told it was probably a girl... and can't wait to meet him. I just hope we don't meet him too early. I was diagnosed as gestational diabetic and I know that it can cause babies to be big and sometimes are born early due to weight. So fingers crossed on that one.

His name is going to be Lucas Gabriel.. Luke for short :):):)


----------



## Clobo

Ah i see well at least you can wait untill 37 weeks and they will do the best thing for you and the baby :baby:

Love the name too xxx


----------



## Clobo

*Question???? *
So when are you ladies going to start wearing/carrying pads for in case your waters break??

Are you going to put a waterproof mattress cover on your bed or something on your car seat just in case?? 

xxx


----------



## KathrynW

Clobo said:


> *Question???? *
> So when are you ladies going to start wearing/carrying pads for in case your waters break??
> 
> Are you going to put a waterproof mattress cover on your bed or something on your car seat just in case??
> 
> xxx

I think I probably will at about 34 weeks, purely because Macie was born at 35 weeks, so obviously there's a chance I'll go early this time too. Otherwise I think it'd be around 36 weeks. x


----------



## seaweed eater

My friend who had a baby recently said a waterproof cover for the bed is an especially good idea if you're planning to BF...it will stay useful after the baby comes.


----------



## Clobo

Thank Kathryn, think ill keep some pads in my bag from now on and a towel in the car, my friend has a watreproof mattress cover she said i can use so ill get that on the bed!!

Any other tips?? xxx


----------



## KathrynW

Just keep quite a lot in your bag! When the time comes, it's highly likely that you'll go through a lot more than you expect! x


----------



## Clobo

Lol, I have 5 packs already and have a big handbag so ill put a pack in tomorrow i think!!

xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

We just bought a waterproof mattress cover. I don't know what to do about the sofa though! I wear pantie-liners already but don't want to start wearing maternity pads or anything, think I'll put some big pads in my bag soon though just in case, and maybe some thin leggings that'll roll up small.


----------



## KathrynW

Yes, definitely a good idea! x


----------



## katix333

Hi again ladies hope your ok!! 

Well it's my growth scan tomorrow to see if her growth has picked back up to the region they want!! Feeling quite nervous now actually ! Xx


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks ladies, they've turned one of jacob's lights off now so were definately makin progress! I even got to lift him up in his incubator whilst the nurse changed his bedding! Then last night I got to change his nappy in there too and my hubby lifted him for his bedding to be changed again.
Love my brave little man!
I'm recovering well, just running back and forth to the hospital all te time at the moment but everytime we get there he has made some improvements. Fx he won't be in long!
I currently feel like daisy the cow, just expressing as much as possible for him as that's about all I can do at the moment for him.


----------



## mummyb1

That's brilliant news! and I am so glad that you got to lift your little man and change him he does sound like a very strong little boy that's for sure fingers crossed that he is allowed home soon with all the progress he is making :) glad that your recovering well apart from feeling like a cow :haha: please do keep us updated x


----------



## Sapphire83

Thanks for the update, Sproglett! Lovely to hear he's making progress.


----------



## KathrynW

Glad to hear he's making progress. Hope you get to take him home soon! x


----------



## suze12

aw glad he is making progress Sproglett, good to hear you are also recovering well. xxx


----------



## MissDimity

Awesome news Sproglett hope you get to take him home soon!

I have had a bit of bad run.
On Saturday was bleeding quite badly ( 1 cup). No contractions or pain. Rang midwife at hospital and advised to come in. They hooked tummy up to monitor fetal heart rate and that looked good then they did an investigation - apparently cervix had bled. 

They were quite happy that nothing was wrong with placenta but they took blood tests. And gave the all clear.

However midwife measured my fundal height as 32 instead of 35 so they decided to send me for an ultrasound to check on growth.

Results-
- bub has lots of hair
- heart, kidneys, cord flow, head/ brain size, stomach circumference all fine and are average for 35 weeks
- bubs weight approx 5lb 12
- long bones : humerus measuring 33 wks and femur measuring 32weeks!!!

Anyone have short long bones ? Should I be worried?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

hi hun my babys estimated weight at 32 weeks was 4lb 4oz. His head and tummy are above the 50th centile but his femure is below and its been the same for both my boys x


----------



## Baby2012

Sproglett I'm so glad your little man is making good progress and that you and your hubby are getting to bond with him. Sounds like he's doing very well and he'll be home soon! 

Miss dimity sorry about your bad run but glad all is ok. I have no idea about the lengths but I'm sure if the dr's were worried they would have said some. 

Xx


----------



## lola_90

That's great news sproglett :)

How was the actual giving birth like???

I'm supposed to be at my ante-natal class now, but it's called 'when things go wrong' and we've decided not to go as the last thing i want is to be scared about something that probably wont happen iykwim. Last weeks one was pap anyone so i wouldn't recommend the nhs ones!


----------



## Starstryder

Eugh, I think I am starting to get contractions. :( She had dropped down over the weekend and the pressure is crazy. If I stand for too long my stomach will tighten and hurt, tops of my legs will go numb and then it will go away. 

Only upside is that there is no pattern, but still makes me worry. I want her to cook for at least another few weeks. I am hoping for three more weeks at the very least...*sigh*


----------



## Clobo

Hang in there *Starstryder*, will you ring the MW when you think they are starting properly to go in and be monitored??

*Sally* - aw bless you, its really good that you are able to express and give Jacob all your lovely milk and must have been lovely to be able to lift and change him. Blow him a :kiss: from all of us! Yes tell us your birth story!

*MissDimity*, blimey chick hope you are ok, must have been quite a shock but glad they had you in for a scan, im guessing babies at the age they are now must all be different, i mean you get tall people and short people so its got to start somewhere. I take it the doctors werent actually worried about the results?? In which case neither should you be, just take it easy :sleep:

My MW appt this morning was good, all ok and what i thought was a knee is actually a big kicky foot!!! Maybe i have a footballer in there??!! :ball:

xxx


----------



## mummyb1

Lola - I don't blame you for not wanting to go to your class today I think I would have passed that one myself to I know that some people like to know what can go wrong but for me ignorance is bliss and I will cross that bridge as/when I come to it otherwise I would just worry myself from here on out with all the what if's, I still haven't been to any classes as the day I was supposed to go I was in hospital and they now don't have any spaces :dohh:

Starstryder - Sending hugs your way the same thing happened to me at 32 weeks so I decided to call the hospital as I got worried like yourself they got me in and put me on a monitor and could see that I was having regular contractions so they done a pre-term labour test which luckily came back negative and Laila is still cooking now I hope everything is okay :hugs:

I agree with the others Sproglett we would love to hear your birth story when you get a chance :) 

Clobo - Glad that your midwife appointment went well and you could have the next worlds best footballer in there :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey everyone, 
I haven't been on the trimester boards much this time round, but also due in Sept, so I though I'd say hi!
I'm Lucy, have 2 lovely girls aged 4 and very nearly 2. This third one was meant to be Team Yellow like the other two, but the doctor told me by mistake... but I'm keeping it to myself so it's still a surprise for everyone else...
I'm due 3 Sept, but both girls were nearly 2 weeks late, so I'm looking towards the middle of the month...
x


----------



## Clobo

Hey Holywood, another due date buddy for me and Shocking!! Are you on countdown now?? Were your two kids earlyor late??

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks Ashile, i wouldn't worry you haven't missed much! The first one we talked about what some labour terms meant like 10 cm, 2nd and 3rd stage of labour etc. So nothing new. Today's also covered pain relief, but I feel that I know about what my options are.

To be honest I've watched OBEM and have seen shoulders getting stuck etc, so I know about things like that, but really didn't want to be told about it for 2 and 1/2 hours. They also said they will show the epidural needle! If i did get it then i definitely would not look :dohh: 

I'm sure the class would be a great form of contraception but at 35weeks its a bit late to be put off and scared!!! And my partner said that last thing he wants is for us to worry about things in the last few weeks that probably wont happen.


----------



## holywoodmum

HI Clobo :) DD1 was induced and 12 days late, DD2 came after my third sweep and was 11 days late... 
I moved to Germany in the middle of this pregnancy, so I think attitudes to overdue are quite different here... I will have to sign a waiver if I decline induction at 7 days late - which I fully intend to do, I'll wait it out til 14 days if nothing else is wrong...
What about you, is this your first? Are you getting any twinges yet?


----------



## mummyb1

:hi: to hollywood mum! 
I can't believe that your doctor told you the sex my mistake but I take my hat off to you for keeping it to yourself I think I would find it so hard not to say anything :haha: can't wait to find out what your having now!

Thanks Lola it's good to know that I am not missing much I doubt that I will get any classes in now as I am cutting it fine so I may just have to come to you for a quick breif on the classes each week :haha: I know what you mean with knowing what can happen but 2 and a half hours of going through it would be enough to put anyone off. Haha that's so true they would be brilliant for all of that but not at our stage! I agree with your OH to at this stage we have enough worries going on the last thing we need is that added to the list


----------



## holywoodmum

mummyb1, I was dumbstruck when she said it, I'd told her specifically at the previous appt that I didn't want to know, but I think in Germany it's very much the culture to find out, so I'm the odd one out... I told DH (after he said he wanted me to...) but a small part of me still wonders if it's wrong or a double bluff!


----------



## mummyb1

holywoodmum said:


> mummyb1, I was dumbstruck when she said it, I'd told her specifically at the previous appt that I didn't want to know, but I think in Germany it's very much the culture to find out, so I'm the odd one out... I told DH (after he said he wanted me to...) but a small part of me still wonders if it's wrong or a double bluff!

I bet you was I would have been to especially with saying previously that you did not want to know, oh really maybe she was so used to telling people that she just forgot you didn't want to know but even still what a shocker, aww I bet maybe she told you the wrong sex so you still have a surprise at the birth :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

that's why I haven't bought anything!! We have plenty of "neutral" clothes in small sizes already... everything else can follow!


----------



## mummyb1

Haha aww that's a good idea babys look lovely in netural colours anyway and as you say you can always go on a shopping spree once s/he arrives that's a good excuse to go shopping! I will be waiting to find out now :D


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks for your update sproglett :cloud9: glad you got to lift an change him! Well done for expressing! Would love to hear your birth story :)


----------



## jaydensmommy9

can i join im due sept. 23 with a baby girl :)


----------



## amber1216

Hey all!!!

I am Amber.. expecting our 2nd child... this one is a boy! We are due 9-12 but I have already started thinning and dilating and my midwife says I won't go to due date! So we will see!!!


----------



## SatansSprite

lola_90 said:


> And my partner said that last thing he wants is for us to worry about things in the last few weeks that probably wont happen.

Haha, my OH would definitely agree with yours on this part here. I have a tendency to kinda overreact to things as it is, from already having done almost TOO much research on stuff. There's no way I'd be able to sit through a class like that and then not start examining every one of my symptoms just in case it's a sign of something like that. Like I said, I do that enough as it is and probably drive OH crazy already.


On another note, since last night I've this crazy amount of pressure from LO in between my legs, more than normal. I went to go to the toilet, and sat down and it felt like LO was RIGHT there. Granted it's felt like he's been low for awhile but this time felt Really low. I know it doesn't mean anything but with my son having been born early, 3 days from my current point actually, part of me is getting so anxious and even kinda eager for things to start.


----------



## lola_90

I know my poor fiance is soo worried about this pregnancy, even though the only problems i have had are spd. And since finding about about Gary Barlow's daughter he has been even more concerned. Bless, I wish I could re-assure him, he has been having lots of bad dreams and is not sleeping properly :( 

:hi: hollywoodmum :)


----------



## Remlap

lola_90 said:


> I know my poor fiance is soo worried about this pregnancy, even though the only problems i have had are spd. And since finding about about Gary Barlow's daughter he has been even more concerned. Bless, I wish I could re-assure him, he has been having lots of bad dreams and is not sleeping properly :(
> 
> :hi: hollywoodmum :)

Bless him. My husband worries too. I have not had a pleasant pregnancy at all with terrible morning sickness throughout, exhaustion, nose bleeds, bad back, low blood pressure etc but thankfully have avoided anything too serious (although awaiting results of o/c). Luckily he asks me questions rather than googling. I failed first gd test so had to go for 3 hr one and just told him lies about it, have done same bout o/c. I just get on with things, I won't panic just deal and definately never worry til I KNOW I have something to worry about. My lovely husband would worry and panic every second until I get the ok and even then worr they got result wrong.

Obv if I do get diagnosed with o/c I'll be honest with him but fingers crossed its all ok. 

Love that our oh's are so lovely and caring though :)


----------



## jaymarie1991

Can anyone here in the U.S tell me what I should pack to take the baby home, I'm in New Jersey and don't know how many layers of clothes he should be in


----------



## holywoodmum

Hello Amber and Jaydensmummy :wave:
Jay, the rule of thumb I was told is one more layer than you, so if you're in leggings and a t-shirt (sorry, no idea about NJweather!) then a onsie and vest would be equivalent for baby... Saying that I had two wee girls who always ran hot, so you may have to play it by ear!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Holywood*, yep this is my first and I cannot wait, after taking 2 years and several problems to get pregnant Im sooo looking forward to finally holding my baby in my arms!! No twinges yet, baby not engaged yet either so could be waiting a while :coffee:

I think my brain isnt letting me think of all the things that could go wrong, just trying to stay positive and know that the right thing will happen if anything does go wrong adn ill be rushed to the big hospital and sorted out. Ben is more worries about whether he can go on a stag do in a few weeks time :rofl:

*JayMarie*, im not sure about in the US but here in the UK we HAVE to take the baby home in long sleeves and legs and a hat!! Ive got a couple in several sizes and a couple of vests too just in case, its 37'c in the womb so they have to adjust down to our temperature for a few days.

xxxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Clobo said:


> im not sure about in the US but here in the UK we HAVE to take the baby home in long sleeves and legs and a hat!! Ive got a couple in several sizes and a couple of vests too just in case, its 37'c in the womb so they have to adjust down to our temperature for a few days.
> 
> xxxx

I'd never thought of it like that before!


----------



## Sapphire83

Wouldn't a blanket do the trick?


----------



## suze12

AngelofTroy said:


> Clobo said:
> 
> 
> im not sure about in the US but here in the UK we HAVE to take the baby home in long sleeves and legs and a hat!! Ive got a couple in several sizes and a couple of vests too just in case, its 37'c in the womb so they have to adjust down to our temperature for a few days.
> 
> xxxx
> 
> I'd never thought of it like that before!Click to expand...

me niether lol - I was planning on a vest, long baby gro and a little white cardigan or do you think bubs will be too hot in all that? UK weather being like it is, I haven't got a clue :nope:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Last year September and October were hotter than the summer so who knows lol! 

I have a going home outfit that's an all in one, with socks, booties, hat and a little jacket. I don't know whether it needs a vest underneath?

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/31SL29Q4NuL_SX85_SH35_.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/41wqRaHm7TL_SX85_SH35_.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/41Ozvk1lUnL_SX85_SH35_.jpg


----------



## holywoodmum

I've had two kids in the UK, and never taken a child home in a hat! nor a vest under their onsie... that may be your hospital policy, but I don't think it's a UK wide rule! The only thing they cared about was the car seat!


----------



## Ljayne

Argh stressful day my washing machine had a service and the very clever man screwed the back on my machine with the kitten on it and on a 90 degrees hot wash! Its not a light machine so between me and my boyfriend we yanked it out and unscrewed it, luckily we realised quickly before she got too hot! Feeling bit sore on my back now tho so hopefully havent done any damage xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Yikes! Glad you got her out OK - I'm sure your back will ease up, but take it easy!


----------



## SatansSprite

When I had my son, he was brought home in a (excuse my terminology here, I don't know what you UK ladies call things, I'm only familiar with what they are called here) slightly thicker sleeper, and a hat. We had a really light receiving blanket over him too. We put a blanket over his carseat to block the wind/sun when we came out but folded it back once we were in the car. He was brought home at the very beginning of October with an average temperature around here of anywhere between 37F (2C) and 68F (20C).

Lately I've been getting more BH contractions, especially at night time. It's also been accompanied by some cramping feeling (not at the same time, as in the contraction isn't causing the pain). Added on to all that is the fact that past few days I've also had a really nauseous feeling come and go. It sucks cause laying down is the only way I feel better but when I do I feel so guilty about leaving OH to look after our older son by himself. I mean, he understands and it's nothing he says or does to make me feel bad, its all me. 

I know this kid could use some more cooking time but man I'm really starting to want him here now!!!


----------



## doodles999

Congrats, Sproglett!!! He's gorgeous! Hope he's home with you soon! :hugs: 



jaymarie1991 said:


> Can anyone here in the U.S tell me what I should pack to take the baby home, I'm in New Jersey and don't know how many layers of clothes he should be in

I'm in Maryland...so we have basically the same weather. Based on the ungodly heat we've been having, I can't imagine September is going to be *too* much cooler. I'm packing a onesie, long sleeve shirt, pants, socks, a hat, and a receiving blanket...that way, I can layer more or less depending on the weather. Even if it's in the 80's outside, our LOs will need long sleeves for being in the air conditioning. They get colder than we do!


----------



## SatansSprite

So, I just got a call from OH's mom. They're intending to take our older kiddo when this one makes his arrival, however they are heading away for the night tonight and won't be home until tomorrow night.

So, I guess as eager as I am and as much as I want this kiddo here, he needs to hold on until at least then, haha.


----------



## mummyb1

Ljayne - What a hectic day you have had, I'm glad you managed to get her out and she was okay silly man!

SatansSprite - Fingers crossed your LO hangs on in there until the family are back :haha:

Well I am 36 weeks today which I can't believe where has the time gone? I can fully say now though that I would be more than happy if Laila decided to come now I am just so proud of her for staying in this long but I am sore in just about every single part of my body, my feet look and feel like they are going to burst but most of all I just want to meet my little lady now only 1 more day of work for me tomorrow then I am off until next Tuesday :D yayy nice long weekend for me for me!

I hope everyone is well and Sproglett I hope that you are your little man are doing well x


----------



## izzy29

Had my bp checked today and it was 98/68. Would u be concerned if it was this low? Also baby only put on 6oz in 2 weeks so back up for another growth scan in 2 weeks. I wish I got the same person and scanner each time. The inaccuracies from one to the next causes me worry!!


----------



## jaymarie1991

doodles999 said:


> Congrats, Sproglett!!! He's gorgeous! Hope he's home with you soon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> jaymarie1991 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone here in the U.S tell me what I should pack to take the baby home, I'm in New Jersey and don't know how many layers of clothes he should be in
> 
> I'm in Maryland...so we have basically the same weather. Based on the ungodly heat we've been having, I can't imagine September is going to be *too* much cooler. I'm packing a onesie, long sleeve shirt, pants, socks, a hat, and a receiving blanket...that way, I can layer more or less depending on the weather. Even if it's in the 80's outside, our LOs will need long sleeves for being in the air conditioning. They get colder than we do!Click to expand...

Thanks guys I'm just gonna bring these exact things!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Are BH a tightening of the entire stomach or just the thingy that the baby is in? Cause I will feel like hardening where the baby is but like at the top of my belly like at my ribs its soft so idk?


----------



## seaweed eater

Izzy, I wouldn't worry about that BP. 68 is perfect and 98 is not too low. But you should ask your doctor if you're concerned.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

my blood pressure is often that low hun x


----------



## izzy29

They just said it was a bit low but weren't overly concerned. Mine is usually a bit higher than that, thats just that's why I was worrying a bit. They said they would only really be concerned if it was too high.


----------



## Katy Bug

jaymarie1991 said:


> Are BH a tightening of the entire stomach or just the thingy that the baby is in? Cause I will feel like hardening where the baby is but like at the top of my belly like at my ribs its soft so idk?

I read that BH's are a tightening of the whole stomach but I'm with you on this. My stomach has never just gotten real hard all over. It's always where baby seems to be and only on one side of my stomach. It'll be hard on the left and soft on the right. I don't get it and if that's not a BH then I have no idea what one looks or feels like.


----------



## Katy Bug

Just excited so I wanted to post in the September thread that I'm going to the doctor tomorrow to get swabbed!! I'm not excited about that but I am hoping my midwife can tell me if I've dilated at all or for sure what position the baby is in, if he's dropped, etc. Because honestly, I have no idea.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey Izzy, if it's any comfort, I had two scans, three weeks apart, same doc, same machine and my baby "lost" 200g (7oz) apparently... it's highly subjective and even one doc can get it wrong!
As for BP, mine was is normally 100/60 ish, and it seems to raise no concern, just be careful standing up too fast so you don't get light headed!
Katy, hope your MW will have a good "look" :)


----------



## izzy29

holywoodmum said:


> Hey Izzy, if it's any comfort, I had two scans, three weeks apart, same doc, same machine and my baby "lost" 200g (7oz) apparently... it's highly subjective and even one doc can get it wrong!
> As for BP, mine was is normally 100/60 ish, and it seems to raise no concern, just be careful standing up too fast so you don't get light headed!
> Katy, hope your MW will have a good "look" :)

Awh thanks hwm, that's reassuring!! I was getting dizzy standing up too quickly, will have to slow down. Why do they make u worry by the size of baby, the first doc told me it was 4lb 4 but then couldn't find the umbilical cord to listen to the flow cause the machine was rubbish so off to another doctor and the weight was a more reasonable 5lb 6 but I was expecting it to be nearer 7. Hopefully it puts on more in a weeks time. 4 hrs from leaving the house til I got home, and the hosp is only 15 mins away!, that was a diabetic apt too, which went great, but the place was crazy today. Such nice weather I might just treat myself to an ice cream tonight and forget about my sugars for 5 mins. The doc did tell me to have a treat now and again and not check my levels so I might take her advice, I am sure I will still be guilt ridden though!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh, have the icecream and enjoy it! If it's nice weather in NI, you have to seize it with both hands!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Katy Bug said:


> jaymarie1991 said:
> 
> 
> Are BH a tightening of the entire stomach or just the thingy that the baby is in? Cause I will feel like hardening where the baby is but like at the top of my belly like at my ribs its soft so idk?
> 
> I read that BH's are a tightening of the whole stomach but I'm with you on this. My stomach has never just gotten real hard all over. It's always where baby seems to be and only on one side of my stomach. It'll be hard on the left and soft on the right. I don't get it and if that's not a BH then I have no idea what one looks or feels like.Click to expand...


That one side thing happens to me too idk lol


----------



## Smile181c

Apparently with BH only the top half of your uterus hardens. When I get mine my whole belly isn't hard just part of it but the midwife felt one and said it was definitely a BH!


----------



## Clobo

Ah I see *Holywood*, yep our hospital told us long sleeves and legs but to be honest ive packed some short ones too and taking hat and bootie things just in case!! Got a blanket too!! All so complicated!!

*Ljayne*, blimey your poor kitty, glad you got her out ok!

*Izzy*, my BP is always around that level, if the midwife wasn&#8217;t concerned then I wouldn&#8217;t be either to be honest :hugs:

*Jaymarie*, my BH seem to be all round the front of my tummy but some bits are harder than others, mostly round the front and then the bits at the sides are a bit softer.

Hi *Katybug*, good luck at the doctor, let us know what happened!

Hey *Chloe*, how are you doing???

Hope everyone is ok?? *Sally*, how is LO doing now??

*AFM,* best nights sleep ive had in ages, only woke twice to pee in 9 hours!! And only 1 day left at work :comp: yippeeee!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

My BP is also around the 100/60 mark and i go dizzy when standing up to quick and see blck spots so I have to sit down quick. 

Chloe I didn't know that, I thought all your belly went hard during a BH x


----------



## lola_90

Hello my lovlies :flower: I'm in triage again for the third time for reduced movements! Baby has been really quiet today. Hadn't felt him all morning but had a midwife appointment and we heard his heartbeat then and she said it was finebut if no movements call triage. So he moved a little bit this afternoon but not like normal.

These september babies are right little pickles! I called and she asked me if my waters had gone! Gosh really sinking in that I am actually having a baby! Luckily his heartbeat is nice and strong so just on the trace for a bit more and then hopefully I can go home and eat! Have a serious obsession with ciabatta with ham and brie in the oven, soo good!

Actually going to try and get everything sorted that I nned to do like finish unpacking :blush: and finish an essay I need to do for uni! Why do I always put things off??!!! Also need to get some last minute bits like more maternity pads and breast pads, arnica, steriliser, breastpump, bottles, some more blankets, bouncer.

Ashlie - enjoy your long weekend :)


----------



## mummyb1

Oh Lola you have a naughty little man in there :haha: he just likes to keep you on your toes, I can't believe we will all start poping soon for some reason I know feel like I may go overdue after all of this pre-term labour scare I bet she hangs on in there!

Fingers crossed you will be allowed home soon hun and I am glad that everything is okay and his heartbeat is nice and strong :) ummmmm ciabatta I could seriously eat one of these right now with a nice onion salad I hope you manage to get all of your bits soon and get that essay finsihed misses!! haha and thank you :)


----------



## seaweed eater

I definitely feel like I'm going to go overdue too! Always thought it would be early but it doesn't feel like baby is getting ready yet at all. We should all guess what day we're going to give birth and then we can come back later and see how we did! :p I will guess September 17th.

Lola, hope everything is ok :hugs: glad you are being monitored.


----------



## mummyb1

seaweed eater said:


> We should all guess what day we're going to give birth and then we can come back later and see how we did! :p I will guess September 17th.

I think that is a brilliant idea! it will be interesting to see if any of us get it spot on haha I'm going to guess the 9th September as much as I so don't want to still be pregnant then I have a sneaky feeling I may well be


----------



## jaymarie1991

Hmmm I guess september 7 1 week early lol


----------



## smawfl

I guess 29th September.. one week late!


----------



## holywoodmum

Clobo, yay for a good night's sleep! 
Lola, what a naughty little one... hope the trace shows everything's just fine :) I like your list of "last few bits to get" - mine's quite the same, I've bought nothing new, but have most of what we need - aside from small size nappies!
Seaweed eater, I guess 12 Sept, 9 days late (I guessed right with DD2), but I'd really like it to be before 10 Sept, as my mum and dad are coming over to Germany to see us, and dad has to go back home on the 10th!


----------



## suze12

Evening ladies - been having the worst nights sleep this last few nights due to just being uncomfortable and hot. Am so tired, but hate going to bed as I just cant get comfy on my left side anymore - I used always sleep on that side too! :sleep:

My guess for my date is 18th September - 1 week early. Everyone keeps commenting on how I look like my bump has dropped - does this mean anything? :shrug: xx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Mine has definitely dropped I no longer have a bump I have a flat topped stomach with a bulge at the bottom like I had the baby a week ago and my uterus is shrinking lol, I was in a store in pain the other day and couldn't join the line and the guy dared to ask me y? R u sick or something?, no Loser I'm 8 months pregnant and suffering from preterm labor! Lol


----------



## suze12

jaymarie1991 said:


> Mine has definitely dropped I no longer have a bump I have a flat topped stomach with a bulge at the bottom like I had the baby a week ago and my uterus is shrinking lol, I was in a store in pain the other day and couldn't join the line and the guy dared to ask me y? R u sick or something?, no Loser I'm 8 months pregnant and suffering from preterm labor! Lol

Lol, I hope he apologised to you! Some people are so stupid :haha: Hope you are ok and not suffering too much. x


----------



## jaymarie1991

Thanks I'm good, as long as I stay in bed I don't have regular contractions I can't be on my feet for more than 30 mins cause ill start contracting so I was having contractions in the store at the time! But the thing is I don't really have a 8 month bump so people wouldn't generally know that I'm so pregnant but its fine lol


----------



## shantehend

Hello everyone!! I'm wondering why I never saw this thread before. Oh well. I hope you don't mind me dropping in.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi shantehend :wave:


----------



## mysteriouseye

Ladies that are working up till late in pregnancy.. how are you doing it.. im only 33 weeks pregnant working up untill 38 and I am absolutely shattered. :( xx


----------



## Sapphire83

Sorry to hear you're knackered, Hun. Is there any way you could cut back a little or work from home? I will also be working up until 38 weeks, but my job isn't very stressful so I'm positive that I can manage.


----------



## Hellylou

Well, I'm unlikely to make September. Plan is to induce at 38 weeks which would be around 28th August, if not before. Means LO will be one of those poor kids who is the youngest in his/her year at school and with a birthday in the Summer holidays! I will probably get a clearer idea of the date next week.


----------



## mysteriouseye

i've reduced my hours begining from 3rd September up till 14th September I will be working 9-2:30pm instead of 9-5:30pm. but even then I just feel like a giant wimp, I want to be like those women that can work up untill late fine, they seem like superheros to me :) My job isnt stressful at all, I am just struggling to sit at a the desk, the chair I am sitting on is very uncomfortable xx


----------



## Sapphire83

It must be awful being uncomfortable all the time. You may have tried already, but how about a nice pillow for your back and a stool/water bath (or even a foot spa!) for your feet?


----------



## mysteriouseye

I dont know if having sexy time last night might be the reason I am more uncomfortable aswell lol :) Ill just have to stop winging and get over it :) xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm an August baby - Sunday to be infact :) - and I love it, all my friends get old before me :haha:

My best friend turns 22 next month and I'm only just turning 21 :)

Mysteriouseye - I am 35 weeks on sunday and was supposed to be finishing on the 30th August, I moved it forward to finish on the 16th August but have moved it forward again so I actually finish today, there is no way I could carry on. I am absolutely shattered, can you not have a word with HR see if you can move it forward? xx


----------



## Smile181c

I brought mine forward as well cause I couldn't cope. There's no shame in it, everyone is different :) listen to your body! :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Mysterious, I don't think I could have worked that long - 35 weeks last time round for me... saying that, 2 kids at home is quite a full time undertaking! Your work should risk assess you and provide a new chair if required
Lou, as for youngest kids in the year, the cut off in Northern Ireland is June not August, so my DD1 is one of the youngest with her June birthday - she hasn't suffered for it - look at it this way, it's on less year childcare that you have to pay for if you're at work!


----------



## SatansSprite

The whole age cutoff thing you guys have confuses me a little, haha. Around here, as long as the child's birthday is on or before Dec 31 of the same year they can start. So, for instance this year being 2012, when school starts in September, if you have a child turning 4 (for Jr kindergarten) or 5 (for Sr kindergarten) even as late as Dec 31, they are still eligible to start with all the other kids.

This whole way is actually what is allowing my son to start this year. Over there in your system he would have to wait until next year to start since his birthday is Sept 7.


----------



## Sproglett

Hey ladies, sorry i have been awol again with trips to and from the hospital, Jacob is still in hospital at the moment, he has moved from intensive care to high dependency, he is still under his light with his eye mask on for his jaundice (due to ABO incompatibility) his levels actually started rising again Tuesday :(. The last 2 days were hard, I was stopped from holding him, to get the light to him 24/7, and last night he had a temperature, seemed lethargic and they were concerned about his heartbeat and his breathing. Today weve got there and we were allowed another cuddle, were back and forth from the hospital constantly at the moment, were shattered, cant wait to get him well and home, so he wears me out rather than the hospital lol.

Will post my birth story soon, when Jacob is home and settled x x

Thanks for all your support ladies x x

managed to get another couple of piks without his mask on....


----------



## Sapphire83

I can only imagine how hard this must be for you, Sproglett. You are incredibly strong. So is little Jacob. I hope he gets to come home with you very soon. :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw hope he's home soon, it must be draining for you xx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks for all your messages :hugs:

Well was on the trace for over an hour, and it was so bloody uncomfortable sitting there, and i stupidly brought the magazine i read in bed the night before :dohh:

Baby's trace was fine but as it was my 3rd time for reduced movement the registrar came in to see me and scanned me. It was so cute, he looked like a little alien but you could see him trying to grab the cord and he kept reaching out for it! His back was at the front of my bump if that makes sense so she said that his movement would be more on the inside, maybe why i wasn't feeling them as much. 

So she was happy, am booked in to see the consultant next week and have to go to the day assessment unit next week for another trace. The registrar said that she doesn't know why baby isn't moving as much but if it keeps happening then they will talk about inducing me but hopefully not before 37 weeks!

So really need to get my act together! I spoke to my mum this morning and am going home for a few days and she said we can go to mothercare and get the last bits, so am finally relaxing a little bit. Still need to do that essay though, am aiming to leave mine in 40 mins!


----------



## Baby2012

Sproglett thank you for the pics you sound to be in great spirts which is lovely to hear. You're doing so very well and I'm sure you're little soldier will be well and home in your arms soon xxx


----------



## shantehend

holywoodmum said:


> Hi shantehend :wave:

Hello holywoodmum!! :hi:


----------



## holywoodmum

Lola, glad your LO is OK, having their back to your front is the best position for labour, so that's good!


----------



## kasey c

Thanks for the update Sproglett- the photos of Jacob are gorgeous and hope he will be able to come home soon. Take care and thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Clobo

*Lola*, so sorry you have to keep going in but you are doing the right thing my dear. Yes make sure you get yourself sorted and then yo will be ready!!

Mmmmm food, we are having a BBQ later and I cant wait to sit outside in the sun as a little family and spend some time together before baby arrives!!

Im going to guess Ill be a bit late, just because im so impatient and say 2 days after due date at 5th September!!

*Mysterious*, today was my last day at work, I deffo couldn&#8217;t have done another week, partly as all my work was handed over so I would have been mega bored but partly if the weather stays this hot I would have been boiling!! Plus im finding I get knackered really easily now! Going to have to master naps in the day I think!! Good plan to reduce your hours chick.

*Charlottee*, yay for last day for you too, it feels weird doesn&#8217;t it!!!

People have different views on whether Aug or Sept babies are better, I personally don&#8217;t ind, im a September baby and I did ok being the oldest in the year but I don&#8217;t see anything wrong with being a little one in the year either, im guessing I wont have much choice anyway!!

Oh *Sally *he is gorgeous, so glad you got a cuddle my dear and really hope he can come home soon :hugs:

Hi *Shantehend*, how are you doing??

xxx


----------



## lola_90

UK ladies -

Sainsburys have got an offer on at the moment if you buy a pack of their nappies the big packs that cost £8.99 you get a big pack of wipes free

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1344610386891

:flower:


----------



## lola_90

holywoodmum said:


> Lola, glad your LO is OK, having their back to your front is the best position for labour, so that's good!

The registrar and midwife both said that, hope that means that he won't come early though, don't want him to prepared for labour, very unlike me!!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sproglett i think your doing incredibly well. Your little manis so lucky to have you x


----------



## KathrynW

Sproglett, he is absolutely gorgeous! Hope you get to take him home soon. x


----------



## jaymarie1991

U little man is sooo handsome, I love him! Make sure ur telling him about all his adopted mommys here on bnb!


----------



## Baby2012

Lola I'm glad you're being looked after well, these September babies are little monkeys! I was in triage today too for the same reason but good news is my little bubs has finally moved from transverse to 4/5 head down :dance: :dance: :dance: I'm so chuffed! and i feel so much more comfortable. It's amazing how much difference their position can make to your pregnancy.

Soooo I don't think I'll make it to my 13 Sep due date I think she'll come a week early...who knows! Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and Sproglett I hope you and Jacob manage to get a cuddle x


----------



## Charlotteee

Well today I am 21 I was feeling very upset that I couldn't get drunk but baby will be here in 5 or so weeks and I have had some lovely presents off everyone 

But to start my birthday with a bang I was in hospital at half 1 this morning, yipeeeee.

Had sex with OH and then had bright red bleeding so they wanted to check, put me on the monitor and baby was super excited!!! His hear rate was in the 170-190 range so I was on the monitor for an hour and a half as she needed to find out was his baseline was, finally got him to calm down after he had got hiccups lol, you could hear them It was around 140. She asked me if i was having any pains as was having some noticeabele tightenings every 5 or so minutes, I could feel them but they weren't sore so she said probably Braxton Hicks andsaid everything was fine because they don't know where the bleed came from (it was quite a lot aswell)!! She said I have a graze there which is probably because I've just had pessaries or thrush (again)!!! So other than that baby is 3/5ths engaged and is fine and dandy, got to bed at 4am! Have to go back if any more blood but I also have to not have sex until 37 weeks.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## Sapphire83

Happy Birthday, Hun!! Fingers crossed you don't experience any more bleeds.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Charlotteee said:


> Well today I am 21 I was feeling very upset that I couldn't get drunk but baby will be here in 5 or so weeks and I have had some lovely presents off everyone
> 
> But to start my birthday with a bang I was in hospital at half 1 this morning, yipeeeee.
> 
> Had sex with OH and then had bright red bleeding so they wanted to check, put me on the monitor and baby was super excited!!! His hear rate was in the 170-190 range so I was on the monitor for an hour and a half as she needed to find out was his baseline was, finally got him to calm down after he had got hiccups lol, you could hear them It was around 140. She asked me if i was having any pains as was having some noticeabele tightenings every 5 or so minutes, I could feel them but they weren't sore so she said probably Braxton Hicks andsaid everything was fine because they don't know where the bleed came from (it was quite a lot aswell)!! She said I have a graze there which is probably because I've just had pessaries or thrush (again)!!! So other than that baby is 3/5ths engaged and is fine and dandy, got to bed at 4am! Have to go back if any more blood but I also have to not have sex until 37 weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx

I was in hospital a month or so ago for the same thing. Definitely scared me off trying to have sex. They couldn't figure out whether I was bleeding from my cervix or not though :/ 

Not a great start to your day, but happy birthday anyway! :flower:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Aw happy birthday Charlotteee! Sorry you had a rubbish start to the day, glad bubs is fine though! Hope you're not too tired and stressed to celebrate!


----------



## lola_90

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :flower:

I have not finished my essay :blush: went to the library and got the books out, just need to write it! But am off to my parent for the next few days :dohh:

Just ordered my breastpump and steriliser kit!! :happydance:

Bought breastpump from MAM https://mamonlineshop.com/acatalog/Breastfeeding.html and was half price so only £15

Then bought matching steriliser kit from mothercare also half price!!!

https://www.mothercare.com/MAM-Newborn-Essentials-Bottle-and-Steriliser-Set/495939,default,pd.html

Someone I know is a baby blogger and gets sent loads of stuff to review she said they were brilliant for expressing as she breastfeeds and said that its good for breastfed babies! 

So am off to mothercare later with my mum to get the last of my baby bits!

Had a right panic early as kept getting really bad back pain and was terrified that i was going to go into labour! I love my baby so much but want him to come out after 40 weeks and not before!

Will probably regret saying that but just don't feel ready yet!


----------



## SatansSprite

Haha Lola, personally I wouldn't mind if my LO decided to make an appearance sooner rather than later. I already know he'd be a pretty healthy weight and am already past the furthest point I've been in a pregnancy before (my son was born at 36 weeks exactly, so while it may only be by 2 days I AM further this time) and my son was fine health wise, just small (due to IUGR, not gestation).

I won't go into the symptoms since I know a lot of other women have it worse off symptom wise than me, but what I am experiencing is getting rough for me to deal with and I will just be so glad when I can do things at least halfway comfortably again.


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy birthday Charlotte!
My DD2 is two today. She's exhausted from her wee party this morning. 
Sprite, hope you get your wee one here soon so you can get some relief!


----------



## Clobo

*Charlotee*, aw mate how awful, glad they checked you out though and I hope you had a lovely birthday anyway. Plenty of time to drink when the baby is born!!

*Lola*, naughty not doing your essay :haha: well done on the bargains though!! I keep getting a few back spasms and think OMG is this is!!!

I had my photoshoot today, here is one, my friend is going to give me the disc and let me play around as I love photoshopping!!!

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Emma 1.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ljayne

Hi everyone kind of odd day. Had midwife thursday n all was fine baby was still free from pelvis. Panicked this morning woke up to bloody stuff went hospital had speculum n cervix still long n thick but they could see I have had a bloody show and I've lost more through day. Baby head was also 3/5 engaged. Slightly gutted as they brought up my blood results tested at midwife thursday which was a week after iron infusion n was 9.1 I don't get it?! X


----------



## Clobo

Hi Ljayne, aw sorry you have had a wierd day, I guess babys head can engage pretty quickly, so have they said your iron is too low?? Are they going to keep an eye on you now?? xxx


----------



## Ljayne

Yes I know with babys head just made me laugh as I think he started to engaged thursday night bit ironic as was gutted thursday morning he hadn't yet lol then thursday night had lot of pelvis and back pain. I already had the iron infusion which was meant to bring me up to 11 so not sure what will happen now as for some reason its not risen yet. I do have consultant in morning so hopefully a plan for that and the hyperemesis as couldn't take meds they gave me.


----------



## Clobo

Well good luck for tomorro, let us know what they say :hugs:

Ooh maybe ill have engaged by now too then, people keep saying that my bump looks like its dropped!

xxx


----------



## Starstryder

Oh me oh my...have been having some contractions today. Thought it was just BH that had a bit of attitude but no shifting of position has eased them. The only upside is that at this point there is no pattern to them and they don't last longer than 10 - 20 seconds. Tomorrow is my appointment so here's hoping it calms down...


----------



## holywoodmum

Oooh, exciting though! I guess you need to hang on for a few weeks yet though! Hope your appointment goes well1


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh my goodness, I had no idea what everyone was complaining about near term, and then baby went and dropped yesterday. Instead of "lightening" they should call it "most uncomfortable thing ever" :shock:


----------



## Clobo

*Stars*, wow chick hope you hanging there a bit longer, good that yu have a appt tomorrow, let us know what they say!

*Seaweed*, people keep saying ive dropped but head wasnt engaged last Tuesday, feels as high as ever to me! What does it actually feel like??

Wonder which of us is going to be next ...... xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm feeling more of an ache in my back and hips (particularly the left one, I assume because he's on the left side), and downward pressure when I'm standing up. In general just kind of more achy around the bottom of my bump. I think he probably has space to drop further, because I'm not yet at the point where I can't sit down with my legs closed, so I guess that's next!


----------



## cassarita

Babies are so weird. I could have sworn this baby was head down and very low because everytime I walk I feel like she is going to pop out. When I went to my appointment last week she said she was transverse. Silly baby. Hopefully she turned around for my appointment tomorrow


----------



## Clobo

*Seaweed*, Thanks my dear, I think i just have a very long baby then as i cant sit with legs closed and can still feel bum at the top under my boobs!! Husband is 6'3" so its possible!!

*Cassarita*, im sure baby has time to turn still, bouncing on the ball and lying on your left side should help??

xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

Guess what girls?! I just had my last bi-weekly appointment today. Starting now (so for my next appointment) I am on weekly appointments!!! Kind of exciting, and even though this is my 2nd child it's still new for me since I never reached this point with my son.


----------



## jaymarie1991

Guys my back pain is back :( the last time I felt like this I was admitted, been having BH all day too I'm just so tired gonna go to bed and see if I feel better tomorrow


----------



## mummyb1

SatansSprite - That's great news and congratulations for reaching this point :D

Jaymarie - I hope that your back pain goes soon really hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

I'm full term today! :happydance: so so so happy that I have made it after all the worry about pre term labour so proud of my little munchkin but I am more than ready for her now so I bet I now go overdue!


----------



## ShockingB

I think I will go overdue too. It's so frustrating, I wish someone could just tell me the exact date and time she's going to come! I'm trying not to think about it! These last 2 weeks have gone by pretty quick. I'm seeing my midwife in an hour (37 week appointment) and seeing the consultant next week. Thinkin about it, there's not long to go now! Everything is ready for this little princess! I can not wait to meet her! 

I get back pain only when I lay on my back. But I now get hip and leg pains when I sleep on my sides! Anywhooo, I better go and get readyy!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## mummyb1

Shocking B - I know how you feel! I so don't want to go overdue and I am so with you on wishing you knew what day and time she was going to come it's just the not knowing, we could pop anyday now or we could still have 3/4 weeks left I just wish we knew to everything is ready now it's just the waiting game the end is in sight but it just seems so far away at the same time 

Good luck with your midwife appointment today :)

AngleofTroy - I am unfortunately working today :dohh: but on a plus I have tomorrow off :D hope your doing well


----------



## AngelofTroy

Are you doing anything nice with your day off?


----------



## mysteriouseye

Im working today sucky :( but then I am going out for a meal with my fiance after work as it is our 7 year anniversary today :D x


----------



## AngelofTroy

mysteriouseye said:


> Im working today sucky :( but then I am going out for a meal with my fiance after work as it is our 7 year anniversary today :D x

That sounds lovely! Happy anniversary!

We're going to my parents' tonight for a Spanish evening. They've just got back from Barcelona and want to try out some recipes they tried, I'm making a veggie paella and my brother is making a tortilla. My mum is even making me a special non alcoholic sangria! 

I'm going over in a couple of hours to help them get ready and OH is coming after work. I'm quite excited!


----------



## mummyb1

AngelofTroy said:


> Are you doing anything nice with your day off?

Well my friend is bringing over with my crib so I am planning on getting that all set up :) do you have any plans?


----------



## suze12

Hi ladies - hope we are all ok today?

Mysteriouseyes - Happy anniversary
Mummyb1 - congrats on getting to full term, that must be a relief for you! :) 

I have just been to my 34 week midwife appointment - I have seen the same mw all the way through until today, she was nice but I prefer my normal one lol, Im so picky lol. Anyway last time I went my usual mw said baby was back to bak, the one today said it isn't, it is head down and its bum is to my left side, so still not in the correct postition but moved at least :happydance: last time my notes said 3/5 for the relation tobrim coloumn in my notes and today it says free, so babys head must have moved?? I'm really bad and always scrutinize my notes after an appointment lol, where it says the heartbeat she has written MR with a tick next to the heart rate and also written MR above where she has written ceph for the position, does anyone know what MR means??? Sorry for my ramblings, hope this makes sense :shrug:

I have my penultimate NCT class tonight, cant believe how quickly it is going! :kiss: xx


----------



## smawfl

suze12 said:


> Hi ladies - hope we are all ok today?
> 
> Mysteriouseyes - Happy anniversary
> Mummyb1 - congrats on getting to full term, that must be a relief for you! :)
> 
> I have just been to my 34 week midwife appointment - I have seen the same mw all the way through until today, she was nice but I prefer my normal one lol, Im so picky lol. Anyway last time I went my usual mw said baby was back to bak, the one today said it isn't, it is head down and its bum is to my left side, so still not in the correct postition but moved at least :happydance: last time my notes said 3/5 for the relation tobrim coloumn in my notes and today it says free, so babys head must have moved?? I'm really bad and always scrutinize my notes after an appointment lol, where it says the heartbeat she has written MR with a tick next to the heart rate and also written MR above where she has written ceph for the position, does anyone know what MR means??? Sorry for my ramblings, hope this makes sense :shrug:
> 
> I have my penultimate NCT class tonight, cant believe how quickly it is going! :kiss: xx

I do exactly the same after each MW appt!! :haha: Not sure about the MR - does it say in the notes on the page opposite?


----------



## Miss Vintage

AngelofTroy said:


> What is everyone up to today?

Working, and trying to resist the urge to throttle a colleague of mine who keeps calling me 'huge Phoebe'. Why would anyone think it's ok to say that?


----------



## suze12

smawfl said:


> suze12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - hope we are all ok today?
> 
> Mysteriouseyes - Happy anniversary
> Mummyb1 - congrats on getting to full term, that must be a relief for you! :)
> 
> I have just been to my 34 week midwife appointment - I have seen the same mw all the way through until today, she was nice but I prefer my normal one lol, Im so picky lol. Anyway last time I went my usual mw said baby was back to bak, the one today said it isn't, it is head down and its bum is to my left side, so still not in the correct postition but moved at least :happydance: last time my notes said 3/5 for the relation tobrim coloumn in my notes and today it says free, so babys head must have moved?? I'm really bad and always scrutinize my notes after an appointment lol, where it says the heartbeat she has written MR with a tick next to the heart rate and also written MR above where she has written ceph for the position, does anyone know what MR means??? Sorry for my ramblings, hope this makes sense :shrug:
> 
> I have my penultimate NCT class tonight, cant believe how quickly it is going! :kiss: xx
> 
> I do exactly the same after each MW appt!! :haha: Not sure about the MR - does it say in the notes on the page opposite?Click to expand...


No it doesnt mention MR anywhere. She has written at the top of the page MR = but i cant read her writing lol, it looks like Marenal something or maveval something??? the R word starts with req but cant read the rest :dohh:


----------



## Hellylou

Miss Vintage said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone up to today?
> 
> Working, and trying to resist the urge to throttle a colleague of mine who keeps calling me 'huge Phoebe'. Why would anyone think it's ok to say that?Click to expand...

I got called fatty and chunk at work. I didn't mind to be honest. I know it's only because I'm pregnant and they wouldn't say it otherwise. It was said with affection. I am sure it's the same for you. Just laugh along - they wouldn't say it if they thought it was going to upset you, I'm sure.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Maybe they're her initials? If she's not your regular midwife she may have to say who took the notes?

I'm having a ridiculously stressful day. I'm meant to be at my parents' house for lunch right now but I went upstairs and one of our plug sockets is making a weird buzzing noise like there is water in it. We had cavity wall insulation put in on Monday on that outside wall and now it's raining this happens, I think they must've drilled into something they shouldn't have. 

Rang our property manager/landlord contact and she said she'd call an electrician and ring me back. I rang back 2 minutes later to find out when they'd be coming and she'd gone on her lunch break! 

So I rang British Gas who are our electricity provider and the people who did the insulation, and they seemed really helpful. Said I was a priority and that they'd pass my number to the emergency team. That was half an hour ago and I've heard nothing. 

Meanwhile my mum has come to pick me up and I'm going to have to send her away again because I can't leave the house. I'm terrified of touching anything. :'(


----------



## ShockingB

Went to midwife appointment and was told my blood pressure is fine but heart rate is up significantly. She was quite concerned and got a doctor to come in and see me. They dont know whats causing it so im going back in an hour for an ecg, if they are still concerned i will be sent to hospital, if not then they will just investigate what might have caused it. Im not too worried because baby seems to be fine though, its just a case of going and waiting for results.


----------



## SatansSprite

So after I had posted that bit about being happy about things are going, then last night I turned around and had to have a consult with an OB again because of the fact my goal is a VBAC.

Let's just say I walked out there wanting to ring his neck. First off, I've mentioned in here about the extra ultrasounds I've been having to monitor growth. At the last one I discussed this with the midwives and it was agreed that since growth had been steady all along up until that point and I only had a little bit of time left that unless something came up that indicated a concern, then we didn't feel the need for doing any more. OB totally disregarded all that was like "I want you to have another anyways in a couple days, and then again in 10 days." Another part of his recommendation he's sending to the midwives is for weekly NST's. This one I would maybe be willing to do, just cause my son had deceleration issues when I started having my contractions that led to him pooing in the fluid, which led to my emergency c-section. I really don't think anything will show up until labour starts on that, but eh, not a big deal to be checked for the 20 minutes or so it takes.

It was the last thing he did that really baffled me. Yesterday morning I'd been having a bunch of really short, but very close together contractions that weren't really painful but at the same time they did hurt more than regular BH ones. I had an actual appointment with my midwife at noon yesterday (OB one wasn't until 5) where I mentioned them. I though she might have wanted to check me just in case because of my early delivery history. But she explained she didn't want to get in there because she didn't think I was in labour yet and didn't want to check in case she irritated stuff and actually PUT me into labour. I got to the appointment with the OB and one of the first things he says to me "I'm going to examine you!". He then proceeded to shove his hand up there for whatever purpose he had (I THINK it was to check position of baby cause back in his office he had written a -2 on his notes) But still, like WTF?, one wants to be safe about that but the other seems to just not even care?

All this ordering around nonsense is EXACTLY why I chose to go under midwife care rather than OB care. OB's around here are only concerned with getting you in and out as quickly as possible and don't even explain why they want you to get certain things done, they just go "do this" and thats it. The midwives here explain everything including risks of not doing the stuff, but ultimately it's up to their clients whether to proceed with the stuff or not.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey Sprite I can relate to that a bit - I've just moved to Germany so the healthcare system is all new to me here, I'm having a MW do pretty much everything, but that goes against the norm. I went to see the OB so they could do a scan though, as I moved here at 20 weeks, and since the baby measured big she's just got all freaked out about it - I've had two big babies (9lb3-4.2kg, 11lb-5kg) so I'd be more worried if it was small. Anyway, finally my MW just said don't go back to here basically... do you have to see the OB, or can you go purely on MW led care? What would they do if you didn't keep the appointment for your next scan?


----------



## Sproglett

Glad every one is doing well.

Jacob has had the last few days of going back and forth under the phototherapy light, but since Sunday I have been given parent accommodation on the ward and he's in my room, I actually feel like his mummy now rather than his visitor, he so amazing! His levels are lower again now but till his immune system kicks in they will continue to rise (come on immune system)!

Love my little boy so much!!!

So my labour story..... On Friday 3rd August I had some exceuciating back pains in the early hours that woke me from my sleep, I did manage to get back to sleep after but then when I woke at approximately 5:30 I went to the toilet and I had some blood when I wiped, I called the hospital who told me to put on a pad and monitor the bleed, so I did i was told to call back if it continued. I then awoke again at 7:30 and there was blood on the pad and again when I wiped so I called the hospital, they told me to get some breakfast and get to the hospital but not to rush, so I called my husband home. At 8:50 I had sorted some buts in the house and eaten my breakfast, I went to get up from the table and I felt a gush. I ran to the toilet and looked at the maternity pad I had on, I wasn't sure but was pretty convinced my waters had broken. My hubby got home at 9 and we got straight to the hospital. Firstly I wet to triage, they put me on a monitor and checked the pad and confirmed my waters had gone but they were very bloody and they were not sure if they saw maconium too, but it was confirmed not, I had my cervix checked where I was 1cm dialated. I was sent up to delivery suite where i was put on another monitor and to be checked further, on delivery they decided to start me on steroids and to keep an eye on me. So I was sent to ward. Different doctors saw me over the following couple of hours and basically told menu should go into natural labour within 48hrs but if not they'd monitor me till 37 weeks and then induce me. Nothing muc happened from there more of my waters kept gushing away etc but no contractions etc. so I got myself settled and went to sleep feeling disheartened that my baby hadnt come yet. In the night I woke with very mild period pains and thought is this it (got a little excited but tried not to get my hopes up) and went back to sleep, I woke up later and my pains had stopped, so I waited for my dh to get to me and we had a stroll around the hospital grounds (we didn't venture far at all lol). Come 12 o'clock I got what felt like a mild back pain and a tightening, it lasted about 20 seconds, so I told my husband that I thought it might be starting, well at 12:40 after 40 mins of contractions lasting about 30 - 40 seconds and being about 4 mins apart I let the midwife know who gave me some co-codamol, this continued through visiting hours where I entertained my friend from 2:30-3:45 and by 5 the contractions were approx 50 seconds long and every 2-3 mins so we called the midwife who came and put me onto a monitor, after about 10mins they decided to take me to delivery as the monitor was recognising strong contractions. I got to delivery suite and got changed into my delivery nighty, and had an internal check done I was 6cm dialated (at this stage I was still maintaining conversation). Because baby as coming prematurely the midwives wanted to monitor me so I had more monitoring on and different drs nurses and midwives came in to us. The midwife was checking baby's hb and had said the base rate was approx 155bpm which is safe but the dr decided it was 165bpm and said baby was stressed and needed to be got out immediately, the midwife called the head midwife who rolled me onto my side and checked baby again and agreed with the first midwife that it was 155bpm and perfectly safe. I was here for a bit havin different checks etc and started using gas and air for the contractions, after a while I started to get a fever so the midwives and my hunny stripped me and pu me in a really light cotton nighty and my husband was mopping my head with a sponge and running off to get me more water etc. I was now just waiting throug contractions to start feeling an "urge to poo" lol, well all of a sudden I had a crazy urge to wee, the midwife had to lift me onto a bed pan, and I had to basically try to p whilst lying on my back lifting my ass in the air lol, well I managed that. The pain now had started to get unbearable and as much as I had said I didn't want an epidural, I asked for one, but was unable to have it because of my fever so they offered me pethadine, I refused this for ages. By 8/8:30pm ish I decided to have the pethadine as I was in too much pain, I felt this made me drowsy but didn't get rid of the pain at all, I told the midwife that "I'm crap" when she told me I was doing well, and continued to make whale noises on the gas and air. All of a sudden I felt this immense urge to push I looked at Mikey and said I need to push the midwife got excited and went to the bottom end of the bed, with my next contraction I was encouraged to push, I managed 3 pushed and rmthen the urge had gone so I waited the next contraction, this went on for a bit and baby was crowing for a while, my hubby even had a look and saw baby's hair!!! After a few more contractions and pushing my baby was finally here, they lifted him to me whilst my hubby cut the cord, then the midwife told us we had a little boy, it was amazing, I felt such love, I have a son, baby Jacob born at 9:05pm saturday 4th august. The midwife then explains that due to him being do prem, they would need to just check jacob over, when they were doing he checks Jacob pood, there was blood int he poo, the midwife told me she needed to send him to neo natal to get him checked over, he was wrapped in a towel given to my husband for a cuddle and then my husband passed Jacob to me, I had a very quick kiss and a photo and he was taken away, I then lay there on the delivery table to be checked for tears, I had about 5, 2 of which were 2nd degree, so I had to be stitched, once they'd done this my dh and i made some calls and I went for a shower with my husbands supervision, we got back to the delivery room to be greater with a hot drink and were then taken to see our little boy on neo natal where he was in an incubator, about 12:05am I went to ward leaving my baby boy on neonatal to try and get some sleep, I was heart broken I wanted him next to me, I couldn't believe he was not with me. From then Jacob had been traveling thought the severity levels of care and is doing really well, hope to get him home soon.


----------



## holywoodmum

That's so great he's in the room with you now!


----------



## SatansSprite

holywoodmum - I don't actually have the ultrasound appointment set up yet. It would be up to the midwives to book and so I get a chance to discuss it with them first. I am officially under midwife care but since I want a VBAC for this birth I had to have the consultation with the OB basically to make sure I was a good candidate to attempt it. At my last consultation I turned down something the OB had recommended and the midwives were fine with it, they just want to make sure I understand the risks of stuff and such.

Sproglett - Such great news about your little man. Sounds like he's totally on the right track and hopefully not much longer now till you get to take him home!


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations Sproglett!!


----------



## KathrynW

Great news Sproglett! Hope you get to take him home soon! x


----------



## jaymarie1991

Yay sprog congrats told u he will be good, next time ull be saying he's home with u!


----------



## suze12

glad he is in the same rom as you now Sproglett - you will soon both be home xx


----------



## lollypops

I guess 13th, as im sure hoping to be induced by then due to gd and my boy measuring 6.5lb at my 34 wk scan x


----------



## lollypops

Aww thats brilliant news sproglett glad all is well wnt b long till u can take him home, well done :) xx


----------



## Clobo

*Jaymarie*, aw chick sorry you are in so much pain, mine is getting worse too, probably should rest more but with house things to do and the pooch to run around after its not easy!! Can you get someone to give you a nice soft massage to help??

*Mummyb*, happy full term!! Weird feeling isn&#8217;t it, feels like it could happen any day now!!! When do you finish work??

*Shocking*, how did your apt go?? I have my next one next Tuesday, hoping head is engaged!! Im worried about going way overdue too, im hoping for a Full Moon baby on the 31st!!!

*Angel*, LOVE Spanish food, yum!! Hope you got your house sorted, that&#8217;s the last thing you need at the moment.

*Suze*, I was told my baby is in the same position as you and that it was a really good position rather than being completely back to belly.

Hi *MissV*, how are you?? I would say something equally mean back to your colleague and see how they like it!!!

*Satans*, sorry about the awful experience you had, some people just don&#8217;t have a way with people do they, I would explain to your midwife next time you see her how you felt chick.

*Sally*, aw thanks for sharing your story my dear, wow 5 tears, you poor thing. So glad that you and Jacob can be together now and hopefully you can take him home soon xxx


----------



## Starstryder

Blimey, I keep writing a post and then something either crashes or comes up...will catch up with all the posts but before something else happens I just wanted to add an update.

Baby girl is engaged which is why I am getting major pressure and he isn't concerned about the contractions since there is no pattern to them and cervix is closed etc. So yay, seems like she is staying put for a while longer. Estimated weight is now 5.9 lbs lol and an overall two and a half weeks ahead.


----------



## jaymarie1991

I've literally been in bed all day yesterday and feel much better, I can't believe I've come to this, I can't leave the house at all or else ill be in serious pain its really frustrating cause I still have a little more stuff to do and men r men u can't really depend on them for baby stuff!


----------



## Sapphire83

Sproglett- so good to hear that Jacob gets to stay in your room now! Won't be long till you get to take him home.

Starstryder- fingers crossed your LO stays put for a few more weeks.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Great, well the mystery of the weird plug socket buzzy noise is solved, there is now water running down my bedroom wall!


----------



## holywoodmum

did the british gas people show up?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Nope! Their 'emergency' team didn't even get back to me until 24 hours after I rang! Luckily our landlords paid for am electrician yesterday who was helpful, he's made it safe with temporary measures but suspected a leak... then this morning I checked it during the rain and water was running down the wall! Right above the socket! 

The soonest they can send a contractor is tomorrow afternoon and it only leaks when it rains. So until then we have a towel over the socket and are praying for sun! 

I really don't need this stress!


----------



## holywoodmum

AngelofTroy said:


> Nope! Their 'emergency' team didn't even get back to me until 24 hours after I rang! Luckily our landlords paid for am electrician yesterday who was helpful, he's made it safe with temporary measures but suspected a leak... then this morning I checked it during the rain and water was running down the wall! Right above the socket!
> 
> The soonest they can send a contractor is tomorrow afternoon and it only leaks when it rains. So until then we have a towel over the socket and are praying for sun!
> 
> I really don't need this stress!

that's so shit! Hope it stays dry for you til it's sorted


----------



## Agcam

*Sproglett* - Thanks for the birth story. Glad to hear that Jacob is doing well and in the room with you :) Must be awesome. Hope you get to go home with him soon. :hugs:

*AngelofTroy* - Sounds scary! Hope they get it sorted soon. 

*JayMarie* - Hope you are feeling better. Hang in there! :) 

*Miss Vintage* - People love to make remarks like that! I constantly have people telling me that I look large or funny. Someone also very helpfully told me that I look like a mushroom. I don't mind comments from people I know well, because it's usually playfully done, but others? Not so much! :dohh:

*ShockingB * - I hope everything went well with your ECG. Please keep us posted. :hugs: 


Has anyone heard from Laura (lala222)? I hope she is doing okay. Please let me know if you've heard from her. I'd appreciate it very much.


----------



## suze12

Clobo said:


> *Jaymarie*, aw chick sorry you are in so much pain, mine is getting worse too, probably should rest more but with house things to do and the pooch to run around after its not easy!! Can you get someone to give you a nice soft massage to help??
> 
> *Mummyb*, happy full term!! Weird feeling isnt it, feels like it could happen any day now!!! When do you finish work??
> 
> *Shocking*, how did your apt go?? I have my next one next Tuesday, hoping head is engaged!! Im worried about going way overdue too, im hoping for a Full Moon baby on the 31st!!!
> 
> *Angel*, LOVE Spanish food, yum!! Hope you got your house sorted, thats the last thing you need at the moment.
> 
> *Suze*, I was told my baby is in the same position as you and that it was a really good position rather than being completely back to belly.
> 
> Hi *MissV*, how are you?? I would say something equally mean back to your colleague and see how they like it!!!
> 
> *Satans*, sorry about the awful experience you had, some people just dont have a way with people do they, I would explain to your midwife next time you see her how you felt chick.
> 
> *Sally*, aw thanks for sharing your story my dear, wow 5 tears, you poor thing. So glad that you and Jacob can be together now and hopefully you can take him home soon xxx

Thanks clobo that is good to know. 

Angeloftroy hope you got your house sorted out!? 

Well,for ages now people have asked if I have had a bath since I have been pregnant as they say you can see bubs moving from side to side in the water - I think?. Tonight, I decided to get into the bath as I have mild SPD and thought it would help after I can barely walk after a day out shopping! :dohh: 
Before you think I never wash, I usually have a shower rather than the bath :haha: 
Anyway I got in the bath and waited, and waited and didnt see ANY movement from baby. Has anyone noticed this movement when you have been in the bath?? I wonder why my bubs didn't move?? :shrug: Was quite disapointed after all that lol! xx


----------



## lola_90

Suze - My little boy had never moved at all when i have been in the water! I have spent the past few days in the swimming pool for like 2 hours at a time and nothing!


----------



## Ljayne

I had a beautiful boy born 15.8.12 he is lovely so beautiful. Water had broke at 1.30am n went hospital had bleed turned out was 3cm n then everything stopped. Ended up syntoo drip at four. Pain was unreal. Pain relief didn't work couldn't get why. At 7.30 pm was checked as had bleed and was 5cm dilated. Then lost it a bit threw sick bowl screaming n said needed a poo and at 8.04 he was born! I did same with daughter midwife didn't have gloves on coz change over! Had my cousin there as student midwife too so was nice. Then delivered placenta and had major blood coz iron level was 8.9 even after infusion lost a litre of blood and nearly ended up in theatre but drs was brill but so scary as dr was literally scooping bloos out womb to empty it. Had injections and drips galore. Iron now 7.8 and with blood loss I was poorly so I'm currently having a blood transfusion overnight while my sister watches my baby. I miss him he is so lovely and my daughter thinks he is great x


----------



## kasey c

Awww congratulations Ljayne on the birth of your little boy  sorry to hear about bleeding and low iron levels but you should hopefully feel a bit better after your blood transfusion. Take care and congratulations again xxx


----------



## Sapphire83

Huge congrats, Ljayne!! Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery after your scare. :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Ljayne. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## mummyb1

Congratulations Ljayne! hope you feel better soon and make a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Starstryder

Congrats Ljayne! Hope you feel better soon. :)


----------



## Sproglett

Ljayne said:


> I had a beautiful boy born 15.8.12 he is lovely so beautiful. Water had broke at 1.30am n went hospital had bleed turned out was 3cm n then everything stopped. Ended up syntoo drip at four. Pain was unreal. Pain relief didn't work couldn't get why. At 7.30 pm was checked as had bleed and was 5cm dilated. Then lost it a bit threw sick bowl screaming n said needed a poo and at 8.04 he was born! I did same with daughter midwife didn't have gloves on coz change over! Had my cousin there as student midwife too so was nice. Then delivered placenta and had major blood coz iron level was 8.9 even after infusion lost a litre of blood and nearly ended up in theatre but drs was brill but so scary as dr was literally scooping bloos out womb to empty it. Had injections and drips galore. Iron now 7.8 and with blood loss I was poorly so I'm currently having a blood transfusion overnight while my sister watches my baby. I miss him he is so lovely and my daughter thinks he is great x

Congrats on the birth of your baby boy, hope your better soon after your transfusion x x

*Mummyb1* congrats on getting to 37 weeks, I know your probably much more at ease now?

Thanks every one for your kind wishes, I actually got Jacob home yesterday, he is still under hospital care and will be for a while bit they're doing what they can via appointments and fingers crossed his little inmune system kicks in soon so he doesnt have to go back in hospital under his light.


----------



## Starstryder

Sprog ~ Aww congrats! That is fantastic news :) Will keep fingers crossed and thumbs held that he just keeps getting stronger.


----------



## Sapphire83

Aw, great news, Sproglett!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Ljayne! Hope your recovery is swift now you have your transfusion and you'll be back with your wee man soon x
Sproglet, great news that you are home together!


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations Ljayne! Hope you feel better soon. x

That's great news Sproglett. So happy for you! x


----------



## Clobo

*Suze*, perhaps being in the water actually rocks your baby to sleep so he doesn&#8217;t move?? They do say that you can rock your baby to sleep by moving around so I wouldn&#8217;t worry too much, mine mostly moves when I lie down still at night in bed!! Little monkeys!!

*Ljayne *&#8211; congratulations!!! Wow I really hope the transfusions work quickly and you have a fast recovery so you can spend time with your baby boy :baby: 

*Sally*, excellent news that Jacob is home :hugs:

Lots of September babies are impatient and want to be August babies, I wonder how many will be August??

xxx


----------



## suze12

lola_90 said:


> Suze - My little boy had never moved at all when i have been in the water! I have spent the past few days in the swimming pool for like 2 hours at a time and nothing!

*Lola* Oh, I'm glad its not just mine then, was a bit worried there might be something wrong lol. 

Congratulations on your baby boy *LJayne *- hope you are feeling much better soon. :happydance:

*Sproglett *- glad to hear you have been able to take Jacob home! :happydance:

Thanks *Clobo* - I didnt realise that. Mine is also active when I am in bed at night! They are definitly little monkeys lol 

xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Who elses baby is breech here? xx


----------



## SophL

suze12 said:


> Hi ladies - hope we are all ok today?
> 
> Mysteriouseyes - Happy anniversary
> Mummyb1 - congrats on getting to full term, that must be a relief for you! :)
> 
> I have just been to my 34 week midwife appointment - I have seen the same mw all the way through until today, she was nice but I prefer my normal one lol, Im so picky lol. Anyway last time I went my usual mw said baby was back to bak, the one today said it isn't, it is head down and its bum is to my left side, so still not in the correct postition but moved at least :happydance: last time my notes said 3/5 for the relation tobrim coloumn in my notes and today it says free, so babys head must have moved?? I'm really bad and always scrutinize my notes after an appointment lol, where it says the heartbeat she has written MR with a tick next to the heart rate and also written MR above where she has written ceph for the position, does anyone know what MR means??? Sorry for my ramblings, hope this makes sense :shrug:
> 
> I have my penultimate NCT class tonight, cant believe how quickly it is going! :kiss: xx

Hello! I have just found this thread and have been reading back a bit. My name is Sophie and I have a little boy due on 21/09.

MR most likely stands for "maternal request", the newest NICE guidelines state that midwives do not need to listen in to baby at antenatal appointments as is makes no difference to the health of the baby. Midwives still do it because it is nice for the mum-to-be and is what they expect from an appointment, but midwives should only strictly do this under maternal request. It's only written there in case someone looks back at your notes to see how accurate the midwife's record keeping is.


----------



## holywoodmum

Mysteriouseye, my baby was until a few weeks ago (about 34 weeks I think)

Hi Soph, didn't know that about listening to heartbeat, thanks!


----------



## SophL

Oh, and massive congratulations to the ladies with their babies. I hope you are all recovering well xx


----------



## suze12

SophL said:


> suze12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - hope we are all ok today?
> 
> Mysteriouseyes - Happy anniversary
> Mummyb1 - congrats on getting to full term, that must be a relief for you! :)
> 
> I have just been to my 34 week midwife appointment - I have seen the same mw all the way through until today, she was nice but I prefer my normal one lol, Im so picky lol. Anyway last time I went my usual mw said baby was back to bak, the one today said it isn't, it is head down and its bum is to my left side, so still not in the correct postition but moved at least :happydance: last time my notes said 3/5 for the relation tobrim coloumn in my notes and today it says free, so babys head must have moved?? I'm really bad and always scrutinize my notes after an appointment lol, where it says the heartbeat she has written MR with a tick next to the heart rate and also written MR above where she has written ceph for the position, does anyone know what MR means??? Sorry for my ramblings, hope this makes sense :shrug:
> 
> I have my penultimate NCT class tonight, cant believe how quickly it is going! :kiss: xx
> 
> Hello! I have just found this thread and have been reading back a bit. My name is Sophie and I have a little boy due on 21/09.
> 
> MR most likely stands for "maternal request", the newest NICE guidelines state that midwives do not need to listen in to baby at antenatal appointments as is makes no difference to the health of the baby. Midwives still do it because it is nice for the mum-to-be and is what they expect from an appointment, but midwives should only strictly do this under maternal request. It's only written there in case someone looks back at your notes to see how accurate the midwife's record keeping is.Click to expand...

Hi Sophie - thank you for that. My DH said it looked like it said maternal request, and when i think back she did listen to the heartbeat first on one of those plastic 'trumpet' things - not sure that is the medical term lol, then she asked me if I wanted to hear and then showed me the numbers on the doppler - my usual mw normally just does it and deosnt show me the screen. Also where it was written on the position section in my book, I did bring up the position as bubs was back to back last ime - so yes that makes perfect sense - thank you! :flower:


----------



## SophL

No problem :)

Sounds like your midwife the other day was doing everything by the book as you are also always supposed to listen with the trumpet thing (a pinard) before listening with the machine.

Where is everyone hoping to have their baby? I'm trying for a homebirth but given this is my first baby I know that it may not happen! Am I the only one giving it a try for their first baby?


----------



## mummyb1

Woohoo ladies I finally got my date for when I start maternity leave and well my last day is next Friday :happydance: I think I am just about ready to hang up my keyboard now haha


----------



## Baby2012

mysteriouseye said:


> Who elses baby is breech here? xx

Mine little Madame had a day of being head down but has reverted back to being transverse :brat: :brat: so accross my tummy. If she doesn't move next week they'll schedule me in for a cs at 39 weeks but I'm hopeful she'll move. 

Have you got a plan?

Sproglett I'm going to get an ice cream and then read your birth story. 

Mummyb1 well bloody done for working so late!! I finite last week and for me it was a struggle. Friday is nearly here :wohoo:

Sophl if my baby moves head down then I plan to give birth in the birthing unit xxx


----------



## suze12

SophL said:


> No problem :)
> 
> Sounds like your midwife the other day was doing everything by the book as you are also always supposed to listen with the trumpet thing (a pinard) before listening with the machine.
> 
> Where is everyone hoping to have their baby? I'm trying for a homebirth but given this is my first baby I know that it may not happen! Am I the only one giving it a try for their first baby?

Oh really? I didn't realise that. She obviously was doing everything by the book then. :happydance:

I'm hoping to have my baby in the midwife led unit at the hospital - everything being well that is. Good luck with your homebirth! 

congrats mummyb1, that will be nice for you to finish next week. :happydance: I'm a teacher so am the school hols at the moment, then in 2 weeks I go back for 1 week, then Im officially on mat leave too :happydance: xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Sproglett and Ljayne! :)


----------



## Miss Vintage

Hellylou said:


> Miss Vintage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone up to today?
> 
> Working, and trying to resist the urge to throttle a colleague of mine who keeps calling me 'huge Phoebe'. Why would anyone think it's ok to say that?Click to expand...
> 
> I got called fatty and chunk at work. I didn't mind to be honest. I know it's only because I'm pregnant and they wouldn't say it otherwise. It was said with affection. I am sure it's the same for you. Just laugh along - they wouldn't say it if they thought it was going to upset you, I'm sure.Click to expand...

This woman is mad as a box of frogs, so I'm not sure that it's said in affection so much as she doesn't know what is and isn't appropriate. She also asked me if I was 'still with it'. I don't know, maybe she doesn't mean it badly, but I still find it offensive, I'd never think to say the same thing to someone else, especially someone I worked with.


----------



## brummymummy

Due 2nd of september getting so close am so excited can't wait to see her.:happydance:


----------



## AngelofTroy

My roof is fixed!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Miss Vintage

Sally, great to hear you have your little boy home with you.

Ljayne, congratualtions! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## jaymarie1991

Ljayne- congrats on your baby boy and hope u feel better soon!

Sprog- yaaaaay! Congrats

Now let me ask what's up with our september boys? Y r they coming and trying to come early?!


----------



## ShockingB

Ljayne and Sproglet, although I am happy and pleased for you I am also soooo jealouss!!


----------



## jaymarie1991

ShockingB said:


> Ljayne and Sproglet, although I am happy and pleased for you I am also soooo jealouss!!

Tell me about it! Very jealous, shockingb didn't realise u r so far along less than 20 day girl! Ull soon be posting ur story!


----------



## ShockingB

Oh by the way, the exam went ok, my heart rate was up but the doctor said not to worry too much about it since I've not got any other symptoms. I'm seeing the midwife again next week Wednsday and the consultant next week Thrusday! I can honestly say I've had enough of being pregnant! Thinking about it now, the closer it gets to the due date the less patient I become lol


----------



## jaymarie1991

The last few weeks always seem like the busiest with the weekly appointments tests and checks I don't know how people go overdue! We get soo busy !


----------



## ShockingB

jaymarie1991 said:


> Tell me about it! Very jealous, shockingb didn't realise u r so far along less than 20 day girl! Ull soon be posting ur story!

Oh jheez don't get me too excited lol I bet I will go 2 weeks overdue! I can just feel it!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Lol I hope not!


----------



## Clobo

*SophL*, ooh my birthday is the 21/9!! Good birthday to have lol!!! I think you are brave for trying for a home birth, in a good way, if everything is going to plan and you have everything planned then why not!!

*Mummyb*, yay for finishing work next week, it will be such a relief to be done!!

*Kellie*, I keep feeling like my baby is moving back to transverse every now and again, I try and sit/lie to my left side slightly forward to keep the baby in the right position! You still have time for the baby to turn, have your midwives said anything about it??

Hi *Brummy *:wave:

*Angel*, yay for roof fixed, excellent news!!! :yipee:

*Shocking*, im getting more impatient now too!!

Had a lovely preggo massage today, was lovely, weird having bump massaged but think baby liked it!!! xxx


----------



## jaymarie1991

I think I would do great with a massage right now


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oo sounds lovely, I would love a massage!!


----------



## loves_cookies

Congratulations Ljayne and Sproglett, it's good to hear your news :)

UK ladies, does it boggle anyone else's mind that the September babies that arrive in August will be finishing school a whole year earlier than those born in September? I know there has to be a cut off sometime, but just a day or two at this stage can make such a time difference later on!


----------



## AngelofTroy

loves_cookies said:


> Congratulations Ljayne and Sproglett, it's good to hear your news :)
> 
> UK ladies, does it boggle anyone else's mind that the September babies that arrive in August will be finishing school a whole year earlier than those born in September? I know there has to be a cut off sometime, but just a day or two at this stage can make such a time difference later on!

Yes! Especially as those who arrive in August might be slightly behind anyway as they're premature! I think it should go on adjusted age, it seems a bit unfair otherwise.


----------



## Clobo

I have found that people have very strong opinions on the subject when i tell them that im due 3rd september, some tell me to keep my legs crossed and some tell me to try and go early! I guess we cant help what happens so im not fussed either way but it is crazy how small the August babies seem when they toddle off on their first day, bless!!

xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Does anyone mind sharing how much weight they've put on so far? 

I've just weighed myself and I've gone from 74kg to 90kg. That's 16kg or 35lb weight gain. I read on the NHS website that we should aim to gain between 8kg and 14kg (17.5lb to 30lb) so now I'm feeling a bit down. (Although lots of people have told me that they lost weight quickly after birth). 

So, anyone brave enough to share?


----------



## loves_cookies

AngelofTroy said:


> Does anyone mind sharing how much weight they've put on so far?
> 
> I've just weighed myself and I've gone from 74kg to 90kg. That's 16kg or 35lb weight gain. I read on the NHS website that we should aim to gain between 8kg and 14kg (17.5lb to 30lb) so now I'm feeling a bit down. (Although lots of people have told me that they lost weight quickly after birth).
> 
> So, anyone brave enough to share?

I'm brave, I've put on 23 pounds so far. I'm going to be mentioning it to my midwife on Tuesday as I haven't put on any weight for 3 weeks. I'm lucky in some ways that my weight gain has been very slow, but I wasn't expecting it to stop again (didn't gain weight between 24-28 weeks either) at this stage of pregnancy.


----------



## SatansSprite

As of my last appointment which was this past Tuesday, I had put on about 32, maybe 35 I can't remember exactly but it was one of those two though.


----------



## Hellylou

AngelofTroy said:


> loves_cookies said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Ljayne and Sproglett, it's good to hear your news :)
> 
> UK ladies, does it boggle anyone else's mind that the September babies that arrive in August will be finishing school a whole year earlier than those born in September? I know there has to be a cut off sometime, but just a day or two at this stage can make such a time difference later on!
> 
> Yes! Especially as those who arrive in August might be slightly behind anyway as they're premature! I think it should go on adjusted age, it seems a bit unfair otherwise.Click to expand...

Yes. I'm being induced on Thursday 23rd August, so I'm well short of the September cut off, and I'll be 37+2. Wish I could have held on til September at least but ah well.


----------



## mummyb1

Thank you ladies I can't wait to finish now :happydance:

I have had a lot of people telling me to try and keep Laila in there until September to! one so she gets an extra year at school and two if I have her in August she will be one of the youngest in her year, well my birthday is in June so I was always the youngest out of all my friends and I have to say that it really didn't bother me everyone just looked out for me more as I was the baby of the group :haha:

Hellylou - That's really exciting more and more of these September babies are becoming August babies :)


----------



## Hellylou

I'm terrified, to be honest. I know it's technically full term at 37 but it feels so early to me. I hope bubs is going to be ok. Having full blown nightmares now.


----------



## mummyb1

I know what you mean I have been the same since I was under risk of pre term labour from 30 weeks but after everything was explained to me and how well babies progress each week it's amazing and it put my mind at rest slightly now my little madam can come out she's hanging on in there! 

Your little baby will be just fine and I hope that your nightmares stop soon :hugs:


----------



## ShockingB

AngelofTroy said:


> Does anyone mind sharing how much weight they've put on so far?
> 
> I've just weighed myself and I've gone from 74kg to 90kg. That's 16kg or 35lb weight gain. I read on the NHS website that we should aim to gain between 8kg and 14kg (17.5lb to 30lb) so now I'm feeling a bit down. (Although lots of people have told me that they lost weight quickly after birth).
> 
> So, anyone brave enough to share?


No need to feel down about it! I was. 49kgs and im now 70kgs, thats 21 kilos! Duno how much that is in pounds! I put most of my weight on durin the 1st and 2nd trimester, now i feel almost like i should be putting weight on but i just cant! It got to a stage where it went down from 66 to 64 and now its back up again. Im guessing most of it is just baby! My tummy feels very heavy!


Hellylou can i ask y ure being induced? Im jealouuuuus!


----------



## Hellylou

ShockingB said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone mind sharing how much weight they've put on so far?
> 
> I've just weighed myself and I've gone from 74kg to 90kg. That's 16kg or 35lb weight gain. I read on the NHS website that we should aim to gain between 8kg and 14kg (17.5lb to 30lb) so now I'm feeling a bit down. (Although lots of people have told me that they lost weight quickly after birth).
> 
> So, anyone brave enough to share?
> 
> 
> No need to feel down about it! I was. 49kgs and im now 70kgs, thats 21 kilos! Duno how much that is in pounds! I put most of my weight on durin the 1st and 2nd trimester, now i feel almost like i should be putting weight on but i just cant! It got to a stage where it went down from 66 to 64 and now its back up again. Im guessing most of it is just baby! My tummy feels very heavy!
> 
> 
> Hellylou can i ask y ure being induced? Im jealouuuuus!Click to expand...

I have a kidney condition which means I kick out a lot of protein in my water which poses a risk to me as it has been climbing steadily over the last few weeks especially. I did know this was coming but I hoped I'd get a bit further, or go naturally by some miracle. I really really don't like the idea of being induced. I have heard horror stories and I'm not happy about it. I'm worried it will cause stress to the baby and that it wont be ready. I went 9 days over with my 2nd but I'd take that over this any day to be honest if it meant a natural starting labour...


----------



## ShockingB

Aw, dont worry im sure everything will go fine! Is this your first time being induced then?


----------



## Hellylou

Yes - previous labours started naturally so I am a bit apprehensive! I need to find positive induction stories.


----------



## Clobo

*Helly*, sorry to hear you are having to go earlier than you wanted, im sure there are some positive inductions stories, start a thread in 3rd Tri and ask for some. I guess the doctors wouldnt do it if it wasnt what was medically best for you and baby though.

Last week id put on 8kg (18lb), I think thats down to having the puppy at the start of the year, i literally have not sat down in the last 8 months!! Also we generally try to stick to a fairly low GI diet as I did when TTC as I have PCOS and stupidly long cycles. I dont think there is a right or wrong way of doing things though, we are all different and just things like breastfeeding and lifting your baby will help us lose the weight. Bear in mind a lot of that weight is baby/water/blood/placenta/boob etc anyway!!

What is everyone up to this weekend??

xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Hellylou said:


> Yes - previous labours started naturally so I am a bit apprehensive! I need to find positive induction stories.

Look in the labour and birth stories section, youll find many there! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I just had my first cup of raspberry leaf tea, it's really yummy! I can't wait til I'm allowed more than 1 cup a day!


----------



## ShockingB

AngelofTroy said:


> I just had my first cup of raspberry leaf tea, it's really yummy! I can't wait til I'm allowed more than 1 cup a day!

Why what does it do to you?:shrug:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't know really lol! But I keep reading how you should start with 1 cup a day and build up to more over a few weeks. I think because it can cause braxton hicks in some people and if you're susceptible to early labour then it could set things off? So it's best to test how it affects you? Not sure though.


----------



## ShockingB

Oh lol, at least it tastes nice! I might go for a loooong walk today, moving around always makes me feel like I've progressed some, mostly because my BHs increase in both frequency and strength


----------



## izzy29

I think RLT might possibly strengthen your uterus? Could be worng though. Is everyone allowed to drink it? Like if you have had a previous section? Suppose as I am being monitored for GD I may not be if there are sugars in it.


----------



## lola_90

Hello ladies, sorry haven't replied in a while, went to my parents for a few days.

I thought rasperry leaf tea was supposed to soften your cervix and help prepare for birth?

I'm packing my hospital bag but have suddenyl panicked and realised that I have no summer baby clothes :dohh: does everyone else? I suppose at worst I could just put baby in a vest or a sleepsuit with no vest? Gosh I have no idea :(


----------



## Charlotteee

RLT stengthens the muscles of the uterine wall to help with the second stage of labour and possibly make the contractins stronger and more effective so that you don't push for as long xx


----------



## jaymarie1991

I've been running up and down my staircase 2 times a day lol I feel like I'm progressing! But I really want to start the EPO thingy


----------



## lola_90

Packing babies bag is soo confusing!

So far I have

1 pack of newbron nappies
Pack of wipes and cotton wool
Nappy sacks
3 blankets , 2 are cellular
7 muslin cloths
2 pairs of sock and 2 pairs of booties
6 bibs
6 sleepsuits that are newborn, up to 10lb size
6 vests in newborn
3 sleepsuits and 3 vests in up to 1 month
1 sleepsuit and 3 vests in 0-3
Also have a cardigan and pair of soft jogging bottoms and a soft dungaree type thing in up to one month.

Do you think I am missing anything for babies bag? Do you think maybe I should pack a hooded towel for baby or a foldable changing mat? Am planning on breastfeeding so don't want to take any bottles or dummies.

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Ljayne

Hiya everyone, thought introduce Logan properly :)

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd428/ljayne1084/Portsmouth-20120816-00290.jpg

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd428/ljayne1084/Portsmouth-20120816-00280.jpg

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd428/ljayne1084/Portsmouth-20120818-00354.jpg

excuse my roughness that was night id given birth n bled n was very poorly x


----------



## Agcam

Awww. Ljayne, I hope you are better now.

Congratulations! Logan is absolutely lovely :)


----------



## jaymarie1991

Awwwwwww makes me want a little baby too!!! He is sooooooooooooo cute!

Oh yea I got 1 in there ......


----------



## shantehend

Ljayne, Logan is a cutie.


----------



## Baby321

Baby logan is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## lola_90

Congrats Ljayne he is so cute!


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations Ljayne, he's gorgeous! x


----------



## Clobo

Aw Ljayne Logan is so cute!! Don't apologise for looking rough I thought you look really well for just having given birth!

Lola, I think you have plenty in your baby bag my dear, as long as you have a selection of clothes and nappies you will be fine! I agree it is tricky to pack tho isn't it!!

Why can't I sleep this morning, been awake for an hour! Think my body is preparing me for baby!!

X


----------



## Shezza84uk

lola_90 said:


> Packing babies bag is soo confusing!
> 
> So far I have
> 
> 1 pack of newbron nappies
> Pack of wipes and cotton wool
> Nappy sacks
> 3 blankets , 2 are cellular
> 7 muslin cloths
> 2 pairs of sock and 2 pairs of booties
> 6 bibs
> 6 sleepsuits that are newborn, up to 10lb size
> 6 vests in newborn
> 3 sleepsuits and 3 vests in up to 1 month
> 1 sleepsuit and 3 vests in 0-3
> Also have a cardigan and pair of soft jogging bottoms and a soft dungaree type thing in up to one month.
> 
> Do you think I am missing anything for babies bag? Do you think maybe I should pack a hooded towel for baby or a foldable changing mat? Am planning on breastfeeding so don't want to take any bottles or dummies.
> 
> Thanks ladies :)


Hiya hun I would add scratch mittens and a handy must have is olive oil/almond oil for baby's skin as they get a bit dry you can buy from tesco chemist it's milder than Johnson baby oil x


----------



## Hellylou

Add to that list a little hat for coming home x


----------



## MissDimity

Congratulations LJayne- Logan is such a cutie!


----------



## lola_90

Thank you Hellylou and Shezza, have packed 6 pairs of scratch mits and 4 hats, just forgot to write those down :dohh: I think babys bag is done now! Just got to find a bag big enought to pack it in!!!

Still need to pack mine, but will have to add clothes nearer the time otherwise I won't have anything to wear!!! 

Hope everyone is having a good sunday :) its raining here off and on which makes me happy I hated the heat yesterday! I'm just doing a last load of baby washing, I've just put together the bouncer and tried my breastpump out!


----------



## mummyb1

Aww congratulations Logan is such a cutie!

Lola - I think you have covered the main things even though I have had mine packed for ages I still keep going through it to double check that I have everything for some reason I think I am missing something! the only thing that I would say is to take a bottle with you I know your planning on BFding as I am to but my hospital doesn't provide any bottles or forumla if baby doesn't latch for any reason so I have packed one just incase and some ready made formula cartons, your hospital might provide these things but just thought I would put that on there as mine doesn't x


----------



## SatansSprite

So, I thought things were happening for me this morning. Had some pretty bad cramping feelings, not really contractions but bad menstrual style cramps, that had a few BH contractions in there. It was very uncomfortable and I was wishing that the discomfort was actually signs of something happening, I hate the idea of feeling all that pain/discomfort and then it end up being nothing. I want it to be worth something damn it, lol.


----------



## jaymarie1991

Yea that keeps happening to me cramping and a few BH but it keeps going away! I think its our bodies preparing for the real deal


----------



## suze12

aw Logan is beautiful Ljayne - congrats again :)

Lola - I have started packing mine this weekend too, just need to wash the blankets then they can go in the bag :) Did you wash your muslins first?? x


----------



## loves_cookies

I washed my muslin cloths. I think I've washed everything that baby will come into contact with, including the the new stuff I bought for me to wear in hospital.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya :wave:

I washed everything too! :hangwashing:

Satans, I keep getting back spasms and thinking OMG is this the start ... but i dont think so, just think ive overdone it a bit!! Its such a wierd thing waiting for it to start isnt it!!

xxx


----------



## smawfl

I've washed muslins too!


----------



## suze12

Thanks ladies - I dont know why I was wondering about the muslins when I am washing everything else lol. xx


----------



## SatansSprite

I think part of my problem is that I'm wanting it to start so bad that I'm actually getting to the point of going into some sort of a depression because it's not.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I just went swimming, ooo it feels sooooooo nice to be semi-weightless!!!!


----------



## lola_90

I've washed muslins too all 42 of them! My mum went a little overboard and decided i needed more!!!

Only thing I need to wash now is the baby's bouncer covers and the sheet that goes over the mattress in the pram :)


----------



## SatansSprite

Something I didn't add to my last post. Last night was the 2nd time I've had an instance where I thought things might be happening and they didn't and I swear it's getting to me. My mind is getting to a point of "make this be over before I get completely depressed or go insane".


----------



## lola_90

Satans :hugs:

I haven't got to that stage yet! Despite being hot i am more than happy for him to stay in longer so i can sort my unorganised arse out!!!

But i did wake up this morning and look into the moses basket just to check that i was still pregnant :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

lola_90 said:


> Satans :hugs:
> 
> I haven't got to that stage yet! Despite being hot i am more than happy for him to stay in longer so i can sort my unorganised arse out!!!
> 
> But i did wake up this morning and look into the moses basket just to check that i was still pregnant :dohh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cassarita

I... am so freaking miserable!


----------



## suze12

lola_90 said:


> I've washed muslins too all 42 of them! My mum went a little overboard and decided i needed more!!!
> 
> Only thing I need to wash now is the baby's bouncer covers and the sheet that goes over the mattress in the pram :)

ooh thanks I ddnt tink f the bouncer cover. What about the trimming/frily bits round the moses basket, have you washed that? Was thinking I prob should wash it? :thumbup:

:haha: at you checking the moses basket this morning - how cute xx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Next week saturday is septemberrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

jaymarie1991 said:


> next week saturday is septemberrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## jaymarie1991

I knooo right!!!!!! Our Babies will soon start popping out!!! Woooohoooooo


----------



## AngelofTroy

It's unbelievable! It seems like yesterday we were having the 20 week scan and baby still looked kinda like an alien!


----------



## ShockingB

jaymarie1991 said:


> Next week saturday is septemberrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow!! It is!? Jheez, reli not long now then


----------



## ShockingB

Oh next week! Not this week! Lol, ah thats aight then! 2 more weeks for me! Hurry up, baby, time, whoever, whatever!!


----------



## jaymarie1991

B Ur thingy says 14 days Omg super excited for u!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

I think it's about time for all of us to become aware of this link if we're not already:

https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/

:haha:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> I think it's about time for all of us to become aware of this link if we're not already:
> 
> https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/
> 
> :haha:

hahah :haha: Seaweed that's brilliant!!


----------



## Clobo

*Lola*, blimey 42 muslins!!!

*Angel*, I LOVE swimming, its lovely to be able to &#8220;lie on your front&#8221; too!!

*Satans*, its frustrating isn&#8217;t it!! My back does a funny spasm thing every now and again and its done it 3 times today so im wondering about that! It makes our minds go crazy :wacko:

*Cassarita*, whats up chick??

*Seaweed*, :rofl: 

Im booking in a reflexology session for next Tuesday to hopefully kick start things a bit!!!

xxx


----------



## ShockingB

jaymarie1991 said:


> I knooo right!!!!!! Our Babies will soon start popping out!!! Woooohoooooo

I know right? I should be so excited but the closer it gets the more impatient I become!!! :nope: 

So I just try not to count the days!


----------



## ShockingB

AngelofTroy said:


> I just went swimming, ooo it feels sooooooo nice to be semi-weightless!!!!

I'm jealous!!


----------



## KathrynW

I'm not due until the 30th, so I have almost a whole extra month to wait! x


----------



## cassarita

Clobo said:
 

> *Lola*, blimey 42 muslins!!!
> 
> *Angel*, I LOVE swimming, its lovely to be able to lie on your front too!!
> 
> *Satans*, its frustrating isnt it!! My back does a funny spasm thing every now and again and its done it 3 times today so im wondering about that! It makes our minds go crazy :wacko:
> 
> *Cassarita*, whats up chick??
> 
> *Seaweed*, :rofl:
> 
> Im booking in a reflexology session for next Tuesday to hopefully kick start things a bit!!!
> 
> xxx


Uhhh I am just tired of working. I said I would work til the end of the month but I can't even concentrate. I can't sleep anymoore :(


----------



## ShockingB

KathrynW said:


> I'm not due until the 30th, so I have almost a whole extra month to wait! x

Oh dear, I'm telling you - it is best not to count the days or to even think about it!! Are you in Leeds?



My OH's friend's wife's due date was on the 3rd Sep(same as me)and we just heard that she gave birth thiss morning, I'm so jealous I feel bad 'cus I'm not even that happy for them lol I wish it'd been me! Ah well! :dohh:


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee *Shocking *you must be really desperate for baby to come now!! It wont be long!! I really hope i dont go overdue!!

Aw *Cassarita*, can you take holiday or do some reduced hours for the next week chick?? 

ccc


----------



## ShockingB

Clobo said:


> Hee hee *Shocking *you must be really desperate for baby to come now!! It wont be long!! I really hope i dont go overdue!!
> 
> Aw *Cassarita*, can you take holiday or do some reduced hours for the next week chick??
> 
> ccc

Yep, you're damn right I am!! I hope I dont go overdue either cus that would just be the icing on the cake I think I would go mental!! :nope:. Still, make sure you stay in touch, let's see which one of us goes first!! :happydance:


----------



## KathrynW

ShockingB said:


> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> I'm not due until the 30th, so I have almost a whole extra month to wait! x
> 
> Oh dear, I'm telling you - it is best not to count the days or to even think about it!! Are you in Leeds?Click to expand...

Not far off. Dewsbury/Kirklees area. x


----------



## lola_90

suze12 said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> I've washed muslins too all 42 of them! My mum went a little overboard and decided i needed more!!!
> 
> Only thing I need to wash now is the baby's bouncer covers and the sheet that goes over the mattress in the pram :)
> 
> ooh thanks I ddnt tink f the bouncer cover. What about the trimming/frily bits round the moses basket, have you washed that? Was thinking I prob should wash it? :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: at you checking the moses basket this morning - how cute xxClick to expand...

I've washed the moses basket covers, but not the hood as couldn't get it off!!!

i know i checked it after my nap this afternoon as well! :flower:


----------



## ShockingB

lola_90 said:


> :
> 
> 
> I've washed the moses basket covers, but not the hood as couldn't get it off!!!
> 
> i know i checked it after my nap this afternoon as well! :flower:

i nearly broke our moses basket trying to get the bloody hood out :dohh:- i managed to get it out in the end thom:thumbup:


----------



## Clobo

*Lola*, I had to undo little plastic screw things and then slide the hood off the two prong things before i could wash mine!!

*Shocking*, its a race to the finish line, hee hee!! 

I keep getting back spasms that aren't necessarily painful just really uncomfortable and i cant do anything when its happening, googled it and there is such a thing as "back labour" which can happen if baby is back to back and doesnt sound pleasant! Lucky i have MW this morning and can ask her!!!

xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Clobo said:


> *Lola*, I had to undo little plastic screw things and then slide the hood off the two prong things before i could wash mine!!

I'm scared to take the screws off mine in case I can't get it back together! 

I am so hungry today, I'm trying really hard to be healthy since I realised I've gained more weight than I wanted, but I ate a bagel with peanut butter at 8am, a nectarine at 9am, and now at 10.30am I'm desperate for scrambled eggs on toast! I need to do something to distract myself!!!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

AngelofTroy said:


> Clobo said:
> 
> 
> *Lola*, I had to undo little plastic screw things and then slide the hood off the two prong things before i could wash mine!!
> 
> I'm scared to take the screws off mine in case I can't get it back together!
> 
> I am so hungry today, I'm trying really hard to be healthy since I realised I've gained more weight than I wanted, but I ate a bagel with peanut butter at 8am, a nectarine at 9am, and now at 10.30am I'm desperate for scrambled eggs on toast! I need to do something to distract myself!!!Click to expand...

I have gained about 2 stone! I honestly can't stop eating. Worried this baby is going to be humongous!


----------



## AngelofTroy

CoffeePuffin said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clobo said:
> 
> 
> *Lola*, I had to undo little plastic screw things and then slide the hood off the two prong things before i could wash mine!!
> 
> I'm scared to take the screws off mine in case I can't get it back together!
> 
> I am so hungry today, I'm trying really hard to be healthy since I realised I've gained more weight than I wanted, but I ate a bagel with peanut butter at 8am, a nectarine at 9am, and now at 10.30am I'm desperate for scrambled eggs on toast! I need to do something to distract myself!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have gained about 2 stone! I honestly can't stop eating. Worried this baby is going to be humongous!Click to expand...

I've gained 2.5 stone and I'm not as far along as you! I was really shocked as everyone has been telling me I've only put weight on my bump, but I guess they were just being nice to me. I' going to try not to put on too much more, by swimming 3 times a week and making healthy choices.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

AngelofTroy said:


> I've gained 2.5 stone and I'm not as far along as you! I was really shocked as everyone has been telling me I've only put weight on my bump, but I guess they were just being nice to me. I' going to try not to put on too much more, by swimming 3 times a week and making healthy choices.

People are saying the same to me, that it's "all baby" but I know full well it isn't. I've gone up 2 almost 3 dress sizes on my bottom half and can clearly see weight gain on my legs and arse! 

To be honest, I've become quite the chocoholic lately.


----------



## jaymarie1991

I'm enjoying my new ass tho cause it was sooo flat before! Now I look sexy in jeans! 

Anyways I have a memories book for the first 5 years and was wandering how I get the hand and footprint in there? Do I carry it to the hospital?


----------



## mummyb1

Omg Jaymarie I am so jealous if only I could still fit in my jeans! :haha: 

I hope everyone is okay and had a nice weekend :) 

I had my 38 week midwife appointment yesterday and well I am not impressed! Laila has been 4/5th engaged for the passed god knows how many appointments but yesterday she's decided to popped her head back out :dohh: so my next appointment is 2 days before my due date where I will be having a sweep if she hasn't made her appearance before then and if that fails then I will be booked in to be induced 10 days after my due date (which will be the day before her daddy's birthday :haha:) unless my swelling becomes a problem again before then, all I have to say is Laila Rose get a blooming wriggle on!


----------



## tmmommy07

jaymarie1991 said:


> Anyways I have a memories book for the first 5 years and was wandering how I get the hand and footprint in there? Do I carry it to the hospital?

I would take it just in case but when I had my son, I asked them for a few extra of the ink cards for his book. They gave me like 10 of them I swear though. She told me to do a few practice ones and then do the book which worked perfectly! We even had some turn out so nicely that my brother was able to use the ink prints to do my son's feet tattooed on my back/shoulder.


----------



## Clobo

*Angel*, well sounds like you are eating really healthily, all those things are really good for you!! I now want a peanut butter bagel :munch:

*MummyB*, aw noooooo naughty baby!! Have you got a ball, get bouncing :ball:

*Tmmommy*, wow bet that is a cool tattoo!! Someone gave me a kit for my baby shower but haven&#8217;t opened it yet so not sure if it&#8217;s a little clay casting kit or a printing kit!!

So I had my 38 week apt this morning too and all good however she was feeling my belly and looking a bit confused, she said baby isnt engaged yet and only bit of forehead into my pelvis, however she then said that she was 99% sure the baby was head down but sending me for a scan just to make 100% sure on Sunday! Im going to have to look away in case I see any "bits"!!!

xxx


----------



## jaymarie1991

tmmommy07 said:


> jaymarie1991 said:
> 
> 
> Anyways I have a memories book for the first 5 years and was wandering how I get the hand and footprint in there? Do I carry it to the hospital?
> 
> I would take it just in case but when I had my son, I asked them for a few extra of the ink cards for his book. They gave me like 10 of them I swear though. She told me to do a few practice ones and then do the book which worked perfectly! We even had some turn out so nicely that my brother was able to use the ink prints to do my son's feet tattooed on my back/shoulder.Click to expand...

Oh cool I didn't kno they can give me the cards I'm gonna bring the book just in case thanks


----------



## lola_90

i had my consultant appointment today for my boys reduced movements and at first he said they were going to induce me next week! Then he said they won't let me go past 40 weeks!

Then they put me on the monitor and arranged another scan for tomorrow and they will decide then!!!

i really don't want to be induced, If his reduced movements were in the space of a week then yes, but i have had 3 episodes of it and they have all been 3+ weeks apart, after saying that to the conusultant he agreed :dohh:

So not sure now whats happening at all!! will see what they say tomorrow and chat with my midwife on thursday about it.


----------



## SatansSprite

Part of me wishes I could be induced now to just get it over with. However A) my midwives won't since there's nothing to warrant it, and B) since I'm going for a VBAC I'm not allowed to be induced since it increases the risk of uterine rupture. So I've just been trying to convince this kid he'd be happier on the outside where he could stretch out if he wanted and that he'd be making mommy a lot happier too by making her more comfy, haha.


----------



## Sapphire83

SatansSprite said:


> Part of me wishes I could be induced now to just get it over with. However A) my midwives won't since there's nothing to warrant it, and B) since I'm going for a VBAC I'm not allowed to be induced since it increases the risk of uterine rupture. So I've just been trying to convince this kid he'd be happier on the outside where he could stretch out if he wanted and that he'd be making mommy a lot happier too by making her more comfy, haha.

Reasoning with an unborn child makes total sense, I'm sure he's considering his options right this minute. .. :haha: I hope you get to hold him soon, Hun.


----------



## mummyb1

Clobo said:


> *
> 
> MummyB, aw noooooo naughty baby!! Have you got a ball, get bouncing
> *

*

I've been bouncing like a mad woman she just won't budge, naughty little girl  good luck with your scan on Sunday and keep your eyes closed incase you have a flasher! 

Lola - I hope they can make thier mind up with what they are wanting to do soon I really want to try and aviod being induced to I have my fingers crossed for you and hope they let you know soon 

SatansSprite - I know what you mean I have also been trying to convince Laila to come out but she just isn't having any of it these little babies can be so stubborn at times  I really hope your little man makes an arrival soon!*


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

KathrynW said:


> ShockingB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> I'm not due until the 30th, so I have almost a whole extra month to wait! x
> 
> Oh dear, I'm telling you - it is best not to count the days or to even think about it!! Are you in Leeds?Click to expand...
> 
> Not far off. Dewsbury/Kirklees area. xClick to expand...

Im in mirfield! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

ShockingB said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> I've washed the moses basket covers, but not the hood as couldn't get it off!!!
> 
> i know i checked it after my nap this afternoon as well! :flower:
> 
> i nearly broke our moses basket trying to get the bloody hood out :dohh:- i managed to get it out in the end thom:thumbup:Click to expand...

i did break ours! i had just got hood back on and was tightening the screws when one snapped! luckily a nice lady at mothercare gave me some more! x


----------



## ShockingB

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> ShockingB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> I've washed the moses basket covers, but not the hood as couldn't get it off!!!
> 
> i know i checked it after my nap this afternoon as well! :flower:
> 
> i nearly broke our moses basket trying to get the bloody hood out :dohh:- i managed to get it out in the end thom:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i did break ours! i had just got hood back on and was tightening the screws when one snapped! luckily a nice lady at mothercare gave me some more! xClick to expand...

Lol OH told me off for doing it on my own! :dohh:


----------



## ShockingB

The health visitor is coming to visit us today, she should be here in the next 20 minutes! Dont really know what to expect from that! Then seeing the midwife at 12! My bump feels very heavy today!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

ShockingB said:


> The health visitor is coming to visit us today, she should be here in the next 20 minutes! Dont really know what to expect from that! Then seeing the midwife at 12! My bump feels very heavy today!!

Sounds like you have a busy day! I didn't think Health Visitors came until baby was a month old, are they coming for something specific?


----------



## suze12

Hope your appointment goes well shocking. 

TMI WARNING! In the middle of the night I went for my usual 'wee' and when i wiped I noticed a speck of watery coloured blood, I wiped again and nothing then again and saw another speck. 

This morning I have been to the toilet again and there was anotherspeck of blood, but no more when I wiped a few more times?? Should I be worried?? Thanks xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*Suze*, ive had a couple of random spots of blood, literally tiny spots but nothing else, if you are worried then ring your midwife to just to put your mind at rest, thats what they are there for my dear, Im sure all is ok.

xxx


----------



## suze12

Thanks Clobo - did you see your mw when you had it? I have just been to the loo again and there wasn't any so fingers crossed it wont come back - ill keep my eye on it and phone if i get anymore. Thanks love xx


----------



## Clobo

I didnt to be honest, it was so small and then nothing. I guess with all thats going on down there it could well just be a small heammoroid or burst blood vessel in the cervix or something. Do you have a MW appt soon anyway?? xxx


----------



## suze12

yes hopefully its something like that - dont have a mw appointment for another 2 weeks - we are going away tomorrow evening so will def ring if there is anymore or if it gets worse. Hopefully though its just something and nothing xx


----------



## ShockingB

AngelofTroy said:


> ShockingB said:
> 
> 
> The health visitor is coming to visit us today, she should be here in the next 20 minutes! Dont really know what to expect from that! Then seeing the midwife at 12! My bump feels very heavy today!!
> 
> Sounds like you have a busy day! I didn't think Health Visitors came until baby was a month old, are they coming for something specific?Click to expand...

In Leeds they come a couple of weeks before baby is due :shrug:, she judt gave me the biggest ever pile of leaflets and baby's red book! She was lovely too.


----------



## ShockingB

Btw, just got back from seeing midwife, my midwife is away on holiday so saw a different midwife and she was amazing! I was in there for 30 minutes and she spoke more to me in 30 minutes than my midwife has in 7 months!!! I felt like asking her where she worked and if she could be my midwife for the next/last couple of weeks! She even helped me to get out of the bed by moving my legs for me - i didnt ask and she kept asking if i was ok!!! My midwife always just watches me struggle and says and does nothing!

Anyway, last week i was measuring 36cm and baby's head was 3/5s engaged. Today i am 40cm and baby's head is only 1/5th engaged! Boo!! So im going back to see midwife in 2 weeks (if baby hasnt showed up yet) and she offered to do a sweep! Ofcorse my midwife probably wont want to do one cus she cant be bothered but we'll see. Seeing the consultant tomorrow too!

My heartburn is a billion times worse now than its ever been!! Gaviscon doesnt even touch it anymore! Anyone else suffering with this? Just another thing to keep me awake at night!! Bahhh


----------



## Agcam

*Suze* - I agree with what Clobo said. I think that they will tell you to keep an eye on things if you give them a call. Hope everything is well :)

*Shocking* - Can't believe you have only 12 days to go! 
I haven't had a health visitor yet. I don't know whether they even come out before the birth here. :shrug: Sounds like you have some reading to do :) 
I hope baby engages again. I somehow thought they could engage and disengage but I might be making that up.

On this end - At my last MW appointment she told me I was not engaged, but I've certainly dropped since then. I woke up on Sunday and my belly was lower, and since then it's dropped a bit more. There is definitely more pressure below, but also more room up top because I'm getting hungry more often :haha:
Sorry, TMI, but I've also been losing a bit of my plug everyday since Sunday, and BHs have become quite frequent. At least I know that my body is preparing if not for anything else :)

Edit: Just looked at my own ticker. Can't believe I have only 18 days to go!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Hey guys took some pics yesterday, I didn't get them on a cd or anything so I just took a pic of them with my phone
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120822-00847.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG-20120822-00845.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sapphire83

jaymarie1991 said:


> Hey guys took some pics yesterday, I didn't get them on a cd or anything so I just took a pic of them with my phone

You are one gorgeous Mama!


----------



## jaymarie1991

:) *blushing*


----------



## ShockingB

Agcam said:


> *Suze* - I agree with what Clobo said. I think that they will tell you to keep an eye on things if you give them a call. Hope everything is well :)
> 
> *Shocking* - Can't believe you have only 12 days to go!
> I haven't had a health visitor yet. I don't know whether they even come out before the birth here. :shrug: Sounds like you have some reading to do :)
> I hope baby engages again. I somehow thought they could engage and disengage but I might be making that up.
> 
> On this end - At my last MW appointment she told me I was not engaged, but I've certainly dropped since then. I woke up on Sunday and my belly was lower, and since then it's dropped a bit more. There is definitely more pressure below, but also more room up top because I'm getting hungry more often :haha:
> Sorry, TMI, but I've also been losing a bit of my plug everyday since Sunday, and BHs have become quite frequent. At least I know that my body is preparing if not for anything else :)
> 
> Edit: Just looked at my own ticker. Can't believe I have only 18 days to go!


Lol, i was gonna say - youve only got 18 days to go yourself!! I still think you will have your little boy before me! I do think the can disangage by the way! This little girl never ever stops moving so no wonder her heads back up again, if she turns breech tho I will panic! 

Are you off work now then?


----------



## Clobo

Gorgeous pictures Jay xxx

Im worried mine is breech but hopefully a scan on Sunday will reveal otherwise!! :argh:

Almost September xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Jaymarie1991, nice pics, its shame we cant really see them but it shows youve got a very neat bump!


----------



## lola_90

Thanks ashlie :flower: keep bouncing!!!

Had another scan today and baby is estimated at 7lbs2oz!!! Which apparently is only the 50th percentile! I told my dad and he said to only eat veg until baby is here otherwise I will be sitting on a hot water bottle for months!

Saw consultant again and he said everything looks fine and not to worry they aren't planning on inducing me!

Hoping baby comes naturally and soon but pref in sept because of school!

I also had the health visitor over today, she chatted for ages! Asked me if I took dope :dohh: and how much alcohol I was consuming!!!


----------



## Clobo

I havent had a health visitor visit yet, hmmm, wonder why not??

Ooh i forgot if i have a scan on sunday they might be able to tell me an estimated weight, not sure i want to know!!! 

*Lola*, can you see much on a scan this late, will I have to look away most of the time to avoid seeing any "bits"??

xxx


----------



## Agcam

ShockingB said:


> Lol, i was gonna say - youve only got 18 days to go yourself!! I still think you will have your little boy before me! I do think the can disangage by the way! This little girl never ever stops moving so no wonder her heads back up again, if she turns breech tho I will panic!
> 
> Are you off work now then?

Well - I have to do a bit more by computer from home, but no more going in to work. :happydance:

I just hope I don't get really bored in the time before baby arrives. If I start getting bored, I'll probably drive DH up the wall too :haha:


----------



## Clobo

I thought i would be bored so arranged something small to do each day like meeting a friend or swimming or making cakes ... dont think i have ever actually been busier!! Deffo need to start taking it easy now though!! xxx


----------



## KathrynW

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShockingB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> I'm not due until the 30th, so I have almost a whole extra month to wait! x
> 
> Oh dear, I'm telling you - it is best not to count the days or to even think about it!! Are you in Leeds?Click to expand...
> 
> Not far off. Dewsbury/Kirklees area. xClick to expand...
> 
> Im in mirfield! xClick to expand...

Which hospital are you having baby at? x


----------



## Agcam

Jay - those are lovely, and your bump is cute :)


----------



## mummyb1

Jaymarie - your pictures are lovely!


----------



## lola_90

Clobo - I wouldn't worry hun, I could make out the head and that was it! All the legs and arms are all squished together so its difficult to make out what is what. Depends what angle they scan you from, but mention it to the sonographer that you don't want to know. Hope it goes well :)


----------



## mummyb1

Lola - I am glad that everything went well for you today and that they are not going to induce you :happydance: I bet that was a relief, sounds like you also have a very healthy size boy cooking in there.

I have been bouncing like a mad woman and walking miles ect but nothing has or is working so I have decided to just give up and she will come when she is ready, I am kind of preparing myself for being induced now so if she decides to come before then it will be a bonus


----------



## Clobo

Thanks Lola!

MummyB, have you tried :sex: and apparently walking up and down the stairs sideways like a crab is supposed to get the baby moving further downwards!!

Im having "one of those days" today, feel tired, heavy and achey today and pooch was playing me up (now asleep on the sofa looking angelic!!), not a lot to do today apart from the dentist at 12 so am bored for the first time since finishing work, think id better actually try this "relaxing" business people keep telling me about!!

xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

KathrynW said:


> ElmoBumpToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShockingB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> I'm not due until the 30th, so I have almost a whole extra month to wait! x
> 
> Oh dear, I'm telling you - it is best not to count the days or to even think about it!! Are you in Leeds?Click to expand...
> 
> Not far off. Dewsbury/Kirklees area. xClick to expand...
> 
> Im in mirfield! xClick to expand...
> 
> Which hospital are you having baby at? xClick to expand...

Calderdale Halifax hun what about you? i had my first at dewsbury and wouldn't again if u paid me. Huddersfield won't have me because Im high risk. Had my 2nd at Halifax and it was lovely x


----------



## KathrynW

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmoBumpToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShockingB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> I'm not due until the 30th, so I have almost a whole extra month to wait! x
> 
> Oh dear, I'm telling you - it is best not to count the days or to even think about it!! Are you in Leeds?Click to expand...
> 
> Not far off. Dewsbury/Kirklees area. xClick to expand...
> 
> Im in mirfield! xClick to expand...
> 
> Which hospital are you having baby at? xClick to expand...
> 
> Calderdale Halifax hun what about you? i had my first at dewsbury and wouldn't again if u paid me. Huddersfield won't have me because Im high risk. Had my 2nd at Halifax and it was lovely xClick to expand...

Dewsbury. I'm in Heckmondwike so it's only 5 minutes round the corner. Had my other 3 there, and work there too! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

lol hope iv not offended you just for me it was a very bad experience and was treated badly. Except for the lovely midwife who delivered him in the end. Are you a midwife? her name was trish x


----------



## KathrynW

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> lol hope iv not offended you just for me it was a very bad experience and was treated badly. Except for the lovely midwife who delivered him in the end. Are you a midwife? her name was trish x

No, not at all! Yes, I'm a Midwife. I know who you mean. x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Very small world! X


----------



## KathrynW

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Very small world! X

Indeed!

When was it that you had your first there? x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

April 2008 they where exceptionally busy i think. You might know my community midwife Debbie parkin? x


----------



## KathrynW

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> April 2008 they where exceptionally busy i think. You might know my community midwife Debbie parkin? x

I had my daughter in June 2008, can't really remember if I was still there then or not! I recognise the name, don't think I actually know her though. x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just looking at your signature, out of sheer noseyness lol is macie 10 months now or did u put that earlier in pregnancy. I only ask because my youngest is 15 months and i thought blimey you are going to be even busier than me! x


----------



## KathrynW

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Just looking at your signature, out of sheer noseyness lol is macie 10 months now or did u put that earlier in pregnancy. I only ask because my youngest is 15 months and i thought blimey you are going to be even busier than me! x

She's 10 months now! She'll be 1 on 2nd October. x


----------



## Clobo

Very small world!!

I think it depends on personal choice too, Im hoping to have my baby in our small community hospital as i have heard bad stories about the big one but everyone thats actually needed the extra care you get at the big one has raved about it! Guess it does depend who you get, how busy they are etc etc too.

Wow i have a really wriggly bump today, it just went all wonky to the left, so freaky!!!

Boobies are huge now too, when are you ladies planning on shopping for your nursing bras?? :holly:

xxx


----------



## ShockingB

I've got loads of nursing bras already, they're the only ones I feel comfy in, just hope my boobs dont get any bigger with all the milk coming in and stuff! 


Had a sweep this morning! Doc said she could feel baby's head and was really impressed at how much I've progressed to say that this is my first baby! Waiting to see if it works. If not they will do another one next week Thursday...


----------



## smawfl

ShockingB - sorry if you've already said, but how come you're having a sweep so early?


----------



## Sapphire83

Shocking- how exciting! I hope the sweep got things moving for you.


----------



## lola_90

Ashlie - try some cervix bashing sex, it doesn't appeal to me at the moment but might in a week or two! I wish I could walk but can't go far with this spd :( yes am glad am not getting induced and midwife has booked me in for a sweep 2 weeks today and she said if that doesn't work they will induce me the following week if I want!

I had my grandma come over today who said that it looks like I've got four babies in my tummy and that when we stand next to each other its like little and large!!!!

Clobo - stop rubbing your big boobies in my face. Mine still haven't grown :cry: I bought 4 maternity bras last week but bought them in dress size rather then cup size. Got two sleep ones and two sports type, very comfy ones from mothercare but expensive £30 for two! Glad my mum paid!!!


----------



## ShockingB

smawfl said:


> ShockingB - sorry if you've already said, but how come you're having a sweep so early?

Ive just written a thread about this. Basically - SPD, rib flare, sickness, sciatic nerve. Makes me feel guilty because it's not that I want my baby RIGHT NOW, I just can't stand being pregnant anymore!!! I feel incapacitated it's pain everywhere, not being able to sleep, walk, sit up, turn over in bed, keep up with the house work, go out like a normal person, and just be normal. I feel like I'm housebound, and that has defo affected me as much emotionally as it has physically! But hey, this will soon be over! The sooner the better though, I feel emotionally and physically drained and can't imagine what it will be like post partum when I will just want to spend time enjoying my old self back, to able to move around without wanting to cry, to be able to eat food without making sure there is a bin in the room in case I need to be sick - it scares me that I will have a baby then, I want to be fit enough to look after her! Although, I know I can count on my OH 100% so it really isn't that bad!


Sorry this is so long, I guess you can tell I feel like shit just from seeing how much I've written lol, I will stop now. :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Ah :hugs: sorry hope you didn't think I was being nosey or you needed to justify your reasons. Hope things move swiftly for you :hugs: sounds like you've had a really rough time. Lots of luck :thumbup:


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Shocking*, you poor thing, I dont blame you for getting the sweep, really hope things progress nicely for you and that you soon have your baby in your arms and your body can start getting back to normal. Sounds like you will definitely beat me then!

*Lola*, sorry me dear!! i bet yours will POP out when your milk comes in after baby, lots of people say that has happened! You'll deffo be needing those bras!!!

I just dont know which ones to get and in which size, hate ordering things like that online but not sure underwear shopping is the first thing on my list once baby is born!!! Hey ho!!

xxx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Hey guys hope u all are having a good day so far!
Shocking- my mind keeps running on u, I think ur gonna have ur baby soon, I dreamed that u had a this was it post up this morning!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Clobo said:


> Very small world!!
> 
> Boobies are huge now too, when are you ladies planning on shopping for your nursing bras?? :holly:
> 
> xxx

I went to Mothercare and asked to be measured but they won't measure me for a nursing bra til I'm 37/38 weeks! What if I have bubs early though? It's the only thing I don't have so it's annoying me. 

I've spent the last hour or so trying to fit the hood on our moses basket. My SIL-to-be gaveit to us but she has no instructions and can't remember how it worked. It's a Clair de Lune one like this https://www.clair-de-lune.co.uk/buy/butterscotch-moses-basket_429.htm but I seriously cannot figure it out! My mum had a look too and we're stumped!!


----------



## SatansSprite

With my DS when he had his bassinet, I always found that I only used the hood about half the time. Rest of the time it was easier just to leave it down, then if I decided to switch which end his head was laying on (depending on what way I'd been holding him) it was easier. We made the mistake with him of letting him spend more time than we should have in bouncy chairs and such and he developed a preference of which way he liked his head to lay and ended up with a bit of skull misshaping. Thankfully we were able to get one of those bed-roll things for him in time to correct it. But I still don't know if I'm even gonna use the hood on the bassinet this time round either, might just keep it down, not like it really does much unless you're in a sunny room with a beam of light or something coming right across the bassinet.


----------



## Pixie19

Hey everyone....
Does anyone else know how far engaged their babies are?

I had my 38 week appointment with the midwife today, she told me that his head is in the pelvis. She didnt say how far, but after reading my notes, it says 4/5....
I was SO excited when i read that, thinking i was 4/5ths engaged and he only had a little way to go....until i read a few pages back and it says they feel for how much of the head is still OUT of the pelvis...so really he's only JUST dipping in!! :cry: Im SO disappointed now!! 
Especially after yesterday i was having painful and regular Braxton Hicks!!! I really thought things were starting to happen!! :hissy: 

:flow:


----------



## cassarita

Don't worry sometimes babies head don't engage at all until labour. My babies head is still floating around too :)


----------



## loves_cookies

My baby was 3/5ths engaged at my 36 week appointment on Tuesday, it was 4/5ths engaged at 34 weeks. My baby was breech until 32+5 so I think it turned and pretty much started dropping immediately. I haven't had any braxton hicks or twinges though, so it's not an indicator of something about to happen or not. 

As Cassarita said some babies don't engage fully until labour starts. According to my Mum my head was completely free until she went into labour, my sister was the same.


----------



## mummyb1

Lola - I have tried that to and still blooming nothing! :haha: aww bless your grandma my nan keeps telling me I can't get any bigger or I will actually pop they have such a way with words haha

ShockingB - It does sound like your having a hard time during this pregnancy and I don't blame you for wanting it to be over I can't wait for Laila to eventually arrive as I am just so sore now all the time so god only knows how your feeling, I hope everything goes well with your sweep and fingers crossed that gets things going for you :) 

Pixie - When I was 34 weeks my little girl was 4/5th engaged and they told me that meant she was almost fully engaged so I think it does mean he only has a little way to go until he is fully engaged however I have a little madam cooking inside me and at my 38 week check up she had popped her head back out :dohh: naughty little girl but as others have said and my midwife said that some babies don't fully engage until labour and some can be completly free up until then to so don't worry it doesn't mean things can't happen :)


----------



## Agcam

*Pixie* - At my 36 week appointment (36+4), baby was not engaged at all. Don't worry about it. They can engage at the last minute, as everyone has said. :)

*Shocking*- Really hope that sweep gets things going for you! That would be wonderful :) 

*Clobo* - I bought a couple of nursing bras at M&S a couple of weeks back when they had an offer going. Don't know whether they're going to fit afterwards, but at the very least they'll carry me for the first few days.


----------



## Pixie19

Ahhh thanks everyone :thumbup:
At least he's head down and kind of IN there a little....It could be worse, he could be breech! 

:flower:


----------



## SatansSprite

Ugh tonight is gonna be a LONG night. Here I am almost 38 weeks pregnant, so could have things start at any time and now OH isn't feeling well. My guess is some sort of stomach bug cause he's got, erm, "bowel issues".

Wouldn't it just be Murphy's Law for me to go now when he's all like this and not really in the best of states. Let alone it means I'm probably gonna have to take up the slack with kiddo even though I'm not really able to myself cause of being so big and all my own other stuff.

Like I said right off the start, it's gonna be a long night/evening.


----------



## jaymarie1991

Well girls I just came home from the hospital, didn't feel baby move all day then as soon as they hook me up he starts a party in there! But I'm glad he's ok, also found out I'm contracting every 10 or so mins like some really big ones but I feel nothing! Soooo I decided to come home and rape hubby since I'm 37 weeks on friday (ticker is a bit off) lol I'll let u guys know if anything happens


----------



## Clobo

Up far too early today, hips are kiling me!!

Ah that's good to know about head not engaging untill possibly last minute, just need to check not breech on Sunday!!

Good plan, I have one nursing bra altho getting a bit small now so might get a cheap one in h&m then see what happens after!

Good luck Jaymarie, we might have another august baby!

Xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Glad bubs is ok jay! 

Ow ow ow! Sorry if TMI but dtd last night, great at the time but I think OH broke my pelvis lol! Just hobbled down the stairs holding onto the handrail!!


----------



## mummyb1

Glad everything is okay Jay :) 

Angel - I know what you mean haha!

Well today is my last day at work :happydance: can't wait to just chill out and wait for my daughter to make her arrival!


----------



## izzy29

Anyone else starting to feel emotional?i keep crying and the day has hardly started! DD is away to nursery and I think that set me off as I keep thinking about leaving her when I go in to have this baby and really hoping nothing goes terribly bad!!i don't think I have been emotional at all this pregnancy but now the hormones are kicking in. I was given my induction date on wed for 2 weeks time and think it is really hitting home now that it is all very real. I wish time would either slow down or else it as a month down the line and we were all home and r ecovered and safe and healthy.


----------



## Clobo

Yay for last day *MummyB*!! :happydance:

*Izzy*, yep i cried almost all day Tuesday because id dyed 4 of Bens tops yellow with my dress and he was in a strop with me, then i cried in the garden yesterday because Lola pulled up some weeds!! Im going to see if I can get through today with no tears :cry: I think its pretty normal my dear!!

xxx


----------



## mummyb1

Thank you Clobo :) 

Izzy I have been getting upset at everything recently I don't know why my dog fell off the sofa the other night and I was crying my eyes out :dohh: I never knew that maternal instincts could set in with dogs!


----------



## ShockingB

Thanks ladies :), it sure has been hard and I won't be planning on having another one anytime soon(I know, I know, I say that now lol)! 
I woke up at 4am in pain and because I needed the loo, went for a wee wee and then had real bad pain on my back bum and tummy I was soooooo tired I just wanted to sleep but I tossed and turned in bed for about an hour because the pain just would not go away! I managed to fall asleep eventually and when I woke up the pain was gone! Sooo..... I don't know! Right now all I feel is a lot of pressure on the bottom part of my bump, but I will see it anything changes during the day.


*Pixie19* My baby was 3/5s engaged(2/5palpable) at my 37 week appointment. Then on Wednsday(38weeks) she was 1/5 engaged and yesterday she was 2/5 engaged!! She has defo moved down since yesterday's sweep though, because everytime she moves I feel like one of her hands is sticking out of my vajayjay! 

*Jaymarie* keep your fingers crossed for me hopefully she will be here soon and your dream(or our dreams lol) will come true. Plus - wow, cant believe you're having contractions every 10 minutes and not feeling anything? Glad little one is ok though!

*Clobo* haha I don't know about beating you, I'm still convinced nothing will get this baby out, I'm convinced she will be as late as she can!! Like her mummy! -.-'


----------



## lola_90

Shocking -hope baby comes soon for you :hugs:

Ashlie - can't believe your still working!!! You must be exhausted!

I think my grandmas comments are completely justified as I've just managed to eat ALL my chocolate. Crisps, cereal bars and juice that were for my hospital bag :blush:


----------



## ShockingB

lola_90 said:


> Shocking -hope baby comes soon for you :hugs:
> 
> Ashlie - can't believe your still working!!! You must be exhausted!
> 
> I think my grandmas comments are completely justified as I've just managed to eat ALL my chocolate. Crisps, cereal bars and juice that were for my hospital bag :blush:

Thank you lola.

Oh don't mention chocolate :nope: I've been craving chocolate for the last week - Kinder Milk Bars :cloud9:

Good call by the way - I could go into labour at any minute and I havent even packed any snacks in my hospital bag at all :dohh:


----------



## lola_90

I think I'm going to have to buy a lock for my bag if I replace the snacks! Ate a 6 pack of quavers, 3 cartons of juice, 4 pack of kinder bueno, 4 rice krispie cereal bars, pack of chocolate and nut cereal bars, big bag of white choc buttons and a bag of haribo :blush: this is over 2 days though!


----------



## ShockingB

lola_90 said:


> I think I'm going to have to buy a lock for my bag if I replace the snacks! Ate a 6 pack of quavers, 3 cartons of juice, 4 pack of kinder bueno, 4 rice krispie cereal bars, pack of chocolate and nut cereal bars, big bag of white choc buttons and a bag of haribo :blush: this is over 2 days though!

KINDER BUEEEEEEENOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cry: - I said don't mention chocolate :growlmad:!! :haha: 

You bat fastard! :haha:, jokes. I wish my apetite was still as good as that! I ate like an absolute pig in the second trimester - literally to the point where I couldnt see anyone else eating without wanting to eat whatever it was too (got to the point where I actually asked someone for a bit of their food :blush: how embarrassing!!)! My OH went abroad for work and came back with two big things of KinderBuenos (36 in each) I ate them all whitin a week!:dohh:
Now in the third trimester I can't stand food. All I want to do is eat fruit(just reminded me I have watermelon in the fridge yummy yummy) and drink lemonade!! 

But seriously now, how much snacks do we need to take into hospital? Think I'm going to have to go shopping for snacks!! Are we allowed to eat while we're in labour or is just for our partners?


----------



## jaymarie1991

Thanks girls
Mommy- congrats on no more work woo hoo
Izzy-lots of stuff keeps making me cry, I really needed to pee the other day and OH was in the bathroom and I almost had an accident and ended up breaking down in the bathroom OH felt really bad and assured me that it was ok, and I was driving and saw a disabled man fall out his wheelchair and I cried, last night I saw the same guy sleeping on the road and I cried again! So ur not alone 
Clobo&Shockingb- sorry to hear u girls r in pain at least the journey is almost to an end and well have wonderful babies soon!


----------



## Clobo

*Shocking*, oh no, well in that case mine will be early like I always am! Hope so anyway!!

*Lola*, hee hee I put my bags in the car ready so I cant eat any of my food although not all the packets of Opal Fruits made it into the bag in the first place :munch:
Im babysitting for my SIL&#8217;s LO at the moment and as a present she got me 4 snickers bars, she knows me too well!!
xxx


----------



## ShockingB

*Clobo*, 10!!


----------



## Clobo

:argh:


----------



## SatansSprite

I have been tempted many times by the snacks in my bag but thankfully I have managed to resist.

Shocking - I think a lot of times they don't like you to eat during labour in case you need an emergency c-section.

I'm pretty sure I won't be eating while I am in labour since last time I went through labour with my miscarriage I had no appetite at all. However, after I had baby and everything had settled I was STARVING. At midnight the nurses had to go scrounge something (ended up being soup and crackers) because I was literally SO hungry, so that's when my snacks are for - to fill that after labour/delivery major hunger attack. I do have some Powerade bottles though to sip on to keep the electrolytes or energy or whatever up though but we'll see what happens, haha.


----------



## lola_90

Shocking - my snacks are for after the baby, cant be dealing with hospital food! My appetite is back, had rubbish sickness till 22 weeks and since then ive eaten loads! 

Just about to make a tray of brownies as my other half is away for the evening! Perfect tv snack for one! Am going to miss eating loads and just blaming it on the baby!


----------



## AngelofTroy

We've mostly got sweets in our hospital bag! And those lucozade tablets for energy. Other things seemed to take too much room, I have packed LOTS of change though (£15 in £1s, 50ps and 20ps) for vending machines. I saw a few vending machines when we went for my scans and that way we can have cold drinks and whatever I fancy after the birth!


----------



## jaymarie1991

lola_90 said:


> Shocking - my snacks are for after the baby, cant be dealing with hospital food! My appetite is back, had rubbish sickness till 22 weeks and since then ive eaten loads!
> 
> Just about to make a tray of brownies as my other half is away for the evening! Perfect tv snack for one! Am going to miss eating loads and just blaming it on the baby!

Lol I've definitely been eating nowadays and blaming it on the baby, told OH that from this point forward the baby is just gaining fat so that's y I have to eat!


----------



## Fuze

I have bought some brownies for my bag but I ate them all (I have no willpower at all). I struggle with sugars as I had a gastric bypass 3 years ago so I have to buy things made with fruit sugar etc so they can be difficult to get hold of. I really need to buy some more and just pack them away and try to forget they are in the house. I have another week of work then I am on mat leave which means I will be hanging around the house more which in turn means I will eat all the treats in the house :( 
Anyway how are you ladies? I am not on much, I tend to read more than post on here but thought I'd say hi. I'm going for my delivery unit tour tomorrow, can't belive it is all happening so soon, I don't know where the time has gone.


----------



## Agcam

I've raided my hospital snack bag too :blush: I've managed to restock for now. We'll see how long that lasts :haha:

Someone recommended honey to me - quick sugar boost if you need it and doesn't need much digesting. I have to say that my collection of snacks isn't the healthiest. I have a bag of dried fruit and nut and a pack of dates, and then the rest of it is pure junk. Cereal bars sound like a good idea. I should get some of those. 

*Shocking* - I don't know if we're allowed to eat, but if I feel like they'd better not try to stop me in the interest of their well-being :haha: 

What manly snacks is everyone getting for their OH? If we end up in the hospital in the middle of the night, nothing will be open and I don't know what to get for him.


Hope everyone is keeping well. I see that Shocking and Clobo have only 10 days to go! Whoooooo!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Who do u guys think will come first shocking or clobo????we need to put some money down lol!


----------



## SatansSprite

mummyb1 and myself could probably be counted in there as well, we're only 2 and 4 days behind respectively.


----------



## ShockingB

jaymarie1991 said:


> Who do u guys think will come first shocking or clobo????we need to put some money down lol!

:haha::haha: great idea!!! 

My money is on Clobo:haha:!!


----------



## Clobo

I have some apple cereal bars and some Opal Fruits, also some Lucozade Lite waters in the fridge ready to go!! Hopefully im going to the local little hospital and I think you get tea and toast there, yum!! You are too kind thinking of snacks for your men, mine has to fend for himself!!! 

*Fuze*, hi :wave: how are you doing??

Well im hoping ill go middle of next week, got some nice things planned this weekend I don&#8217;t want to miss, plus OH is away tonight, am REALLY uncomfortable at night now, woke at 4.30am and came down to sleep on the sofa with the pooch after a bowl of cereals, cant cope with this for another 3 weeks!!!

xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Just realised there's loads more people due on the 3rd aswell!!

3rd - Becky1987 (Becky) 

Clobo (Cloey) 

Flowerew (Leanne) 

Holywoodmum (Lucy) 

Pixie19 :Blue:

ShockingB (Me:)) 


Where are you all??



BTW - I'm guessing my sweep failed! It has now been 46 hours and nothing has happened! Ah well! Let me at least try and enjoy my weekend!

*Clobo* I know what you mean about not being able to sleep, so uncomfy and pain everywhere!! Do you have one of those maternity pillows?


----------



## Clobo

Ooh lets see who goes first then and how many more August babies we'll have!!!

Yes its a nightmare isnt it, i cant seem to relax in the day or sleep at night and im getting more tired, luckily my BIL is having the pooch tonight and tomorrow while Ben is away so i can try and rest a bit more with a film and some popcorn!!!

I have a Dream Genii pillow, its really good but i have to kind of sleep sitting propped up on my left side with 3 pillows and my bump resting on my DG and the long bit between my legs!! So complicated getting up for the loo and trying to get back into the same position again!!

Need another massage!! xxx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Morning girls I can't seem to get a good nights sleep either, am I supposed to be this darn uncomfotable? I'm extremely hot even tho the AC is on hi and I have a fan running, and my little man is making really weird movement in my lower tummy which has also gone soft like I just feel water there and also down there cramps and hurts when I move, I can barely walk (and a girl laughed at me yesterday behind me cause of it :( ) is all of this normal?


----------



## Clobo

Jay, I feel like that too, its only been the last few days realy so i wonder if baby is more engaged now?? I dont like it, Ive loved being pregnant all the way through and dont want to end being frustrated and uncomfortable!!! :dohh:

Lets hope our babies take pity on us and make their arrival soon!!! xxx


----------



## jaymarie1991

I know what u mean clobo its very uncomfortable


----------



## Clobo

So last night was HIDEOUS!! Went to my sisters for chinese with mum and dad as Ben is away on the stag do and just felt sooooo full and found it hard to breathe, dropped mum and dad off at 10pm and felt awful, managed to find a kind of comfy position and slept for an hour or so but at midnight woke up and just didnt know what to do with myself, i couldnt breathe very well and had what felt like constant braxton hicks across the top of my belly .... rang the midwife who was lovely but said as baby was moving ok to take paracetamol and try and get back to sleep. Which i did manage to do! Feel loads better today though, glad i have scan at 2pm just to check all going ok and I can ask MW again then.

How is everyone else??? xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Glad everything is ok Clobo! Let us know how the scan goes today :)! 

Not doing much today, went to meadowhall yesterday and did loads of walking. Gonna just chill at home today. This wheather is crap!


----------



## lola_90

Hope the scan goes well hun, did they give you an estimated weight?

Am nervous to see how much my chunk weighs, seeing as he was 7lbs2 4 days ago and they suppopsedly put on half a pound a week! I know the scans are just a rough estimate but freaking out if I go to 42 weeks he will be a ten pounder!

Have a bad stomach at the moment and kinda wishing that its a sign that I will go into labour!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Thanks for the well wishes, all is good, head down, facing backwards and engaged with some fuzzy hair!!!! She didnt estimate weight but said s/he seemed a "normal" size and luckily we are still team :yellow:!!!

Sounds like we are all hoping to pop soon then!! Maybe we will all go together??!!

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## ShockingB

Great to hear everything is well with bubba :)


----------



## lola_90

Shocking - just seen a thread from you! Sounds like baby could be here soon! Keep bouncing :)


----------



## Clobo

Ooh whats happening?? Good luck my dear!! xxx


----------



## Remlap

jaymarie1991 said:


> Morning girls I can't seem to get a good nights sleep either, am I supposed to be this darn uncomfotable? I'm extremely hot even tho the AC is on hi and I have a fan running, and my little man is making really weird movement in my lower tummy which has also gone soft like I just feel water there and also down there cramps and hurts when I move, I can barely walk (and a girl laughed at me yesterday behind me cause of it :( ) is all of this normal?


So glad I read this, just said to my dh that my lower bump seems to have gotten fat! It's squidgy now, it been really firm for ages and it really strange, he looked at me like Iv gone mad....how come it goes soft????


----------



## jaymarie1991

Woohoo. U go shocking!


----------



## Agcam

Good luck, Shocking. Hope things are progressing :) 

Clobo - glad to hear that baby is head down and well :) 

Hope everyone else is keeping well :) 

Today, all I can say is "OUCH!". Last night was very uncomfortable and my upper back is so sore right now. Heating pad, here I come! 

I've booked myself in for a pamper session on Wednesday. Well, sort of pamper after the wax :haha: Definitely looking forward to the pedicure!


----------



## Agcam

jaymarie1991 said:


> Morning girls I can't seem to get a good nights sleep either, am I supposed to be this darn uncomfotable? I'm extremely hot even tho the AC is on hi and I have a fan running, and my little man is making really weird movement in my lower tummy which has also gone soft like I just feel water there and also down there cramps and hurts when I move, I can barely walk (and a girl laughed at me yesterday behind me cause of it :( ) is all of this normal?

Jay, I hear you on the sleeplessness. I woke up at 2:30 last night and was up till 7 am. I get cramping and loads of pressure depending on how baby is lying I guess, which makes walking uncomfortable and it shows!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Yup and don't forget the peeing every ten minutes, right as I get in a comfy position I have to get up! But I've been raping hubby trying to get things to move along I'm so glad he's understanding when I have to stop in the middle to go pee lol


----------



## Agcam

jaymarie1991 said:


> Yup and don't forget the peeing every ten minutes, right as I get in a comfy position I have to get up! But I've been raping hubby trying to get things to move along I'm so glad he's understanding when I have to stop in the middle to go pee lol

Oh yes. That's the most annoying bit. Getting in and out of bed these days is a huge production and having to go to the restroom 5 minutes after your last trip only to have 4 drops come out is not funny :haha:
Poor hubby. Everytime I get up these days he wakes up to make sure everything is okay. I think I'm disturbing his sleep as well.


----------



## SatansSprite

So been having some cramping since last night. It faded for a bit and I was able to get some sleep. Had a few contractions when I got up, that faded until about noon. Noon though the cramping came back and started getting the contractions again. Cramping part is gone again, but still got the contractions that are actually feeling a bit stronger. Can't honestly say how far apart at the moment since I've been avoiding timing due to being unsure if it's actually happening or not. Maybe should start though just so I have an idea, haha.


----------



## Agcam

Good luck, Sprite! Hope things progress :)


----------



## Sapphire83

Fingers crossed for you, Sprite!


----------



## ShockingB

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Agcam

ShockingB said:


> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Aww. I was hoping I'd see your "That was it" thread! How are you keeping?


----------



## lola_90

Hoping you don't have to wait too long shocking :hugs:


Anyone else feeling extremely tired? i 'slept' for nine hours, well woke up several times, in loads of pain and couldn't breathe! but did sleep and now am exhausted, after i've eaten breakfast i am definitely going back to bed for a few hours!


----------



## Agcam

lola_90 said:


> Hoping you don't have to wait too long shocking :hugs:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling extremely tired? i 'slept' for nine hours, well woke up several times, in loads of pain and couldn't breathe! but did sleep and now am exhausted, after i've eaten breakfast i am definitely going back to bed for a few hours!

I think the problem for me is that sleep is very interrupted. I usually end up napping during the day these days. 

On another note, my husband is a darling. He went for a walk this morning while I was asleep and decided to buy some pastries. Since he didn't know what I wanted, he bought me a plain croissant, pain au chocolat and an almond croissant. Isn't that just the sweetest? :cloud9:


----------



## ShockingB

No signs of labour!! Terrible tummy ache though im getting worried, not like i need the loo, just painful, baby is moving fine though! Thank you for your text Agcam i didnt read it till this morning that is why i didnt reply, hugs


----------



## Hellylou

Hi ladies - just to let you know my little boy arrived on 24/8/12 by induction at 37+3 weeks. 6lb9oz, healthy and completely beautiful. Labour was very quick once they broke my waters - 2 and 3/4 hours, no stitches or tears, pethidine and gas and air. :happydance:


----------



## izzy29

Congrats hellylou! How come u were induced early? That makes me more positive of being induced at 39 weeks and it not ending in an emergency section which is what I can see happening!


----------



## ShockingB

Hellylou, congrats!! Do we get to see pics?!


----------



## MissDimity

Congrats hellylou!


----------



## kasey c

Congratulations Hellylou! Xxxx


----------



## Baby2012

Congrats Hellylou!!! And good luck shocking b!

Eeekkk this is all getting very real and very exciting xxx


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations Hellylou! x


----------



## Agcam

Congrats, Hellylou! That's wonderful to hear :)


----------



## SatansSprite

So, I decided that I would see what was going on so called MW and was checked out this morning. No progress aside from only a little thinning and only not even barely a fingertip dilated. This whole thing has just been so stressful for me, with the start and stop contractions, all the physical symptoms, all of everything. I broke down and cried when she told me nothing was going on. Last night things had slowed down to be absolutely nothing and I was breaking down/freaking out with a desire for things to progress, even getting into a mental state of being desperate to try ANYTHING (desperate times call for desperate measures type thing). I also think part of it was the uncertainty of if I'd even succeed at a VBAC and not end up in another cesarean anyways. 

So, the MW actually called and got me scheduled for an elective c-section. It's set for Thursday. I have to be there at 11, even if it may not be til later in the afternoon that it actually happens. I can still try to go natural if it happens before then but at least now I have an actual end in sight, a day I won't go past. And to be honest, since I made this choice I feel like a huge weight has been taken off me. So ya, now that we know for sure an actual date, it's time to get the last couple things that need to be set up all set up, haha.


----------



## ShockingB

Aw hun, at least now you've got a firm date must be so exciting!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Fantastic news, Hellyou, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Sapphire83

Hellylou said:


> Hi ladies - just to let you know my little boy arrived on 24/8/12 by induction at 37+3 weeks. 6lb9oz, healthy and completely beautiful. Labour was very quick once they broke my waters - 2 and 3/4 hours, no stitches or tears, pethidine and gas and air. :happydance:


Huge congrats, Girl!!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Congrats hellylou, girls september is just days away I wanna see who is gonna be the first actual september baby! So excited can't wait, hope all of u that r in pain feel great soon, hope all of u with symptoms give birth soon, hope all of u with c-sections have a safe delivery and recovery! 

I just feel like a whole bunch of love today!


----------



## lola_90

Congrats hellylou :)

Agcam - what a babe! wish my oh would get me some pastries!!!!

Satans - glad you feel better, hope you go naturally beforehand though :flower:


----------



## mummyb1

Hellylou a massive congratulations to you! :D

Shocking - How are your pains now, is anything happening? sending lots of luck your way

SatansSprite - Good luck for your section on Thursday it's getting exciting now as we are all starting to pop! I have my fingers crossed that you go naturally before then but if not I shall be waiting to see pictures :flower:

I've not had a good few days was in hospital Friday night due to a number of problems including Laila's heart almost stopping during a very strong BH that lasted around 3 minutes, exsessive itching and swelling I've now come up in a rash everywhere was checked as I was having strong regular contractions but my cervix is still closed :dohh: and high blood pressure, not sleeping at all through the night now I just really can't wait for Laila to get here now although I am scared at how she will react during the real contractions :( I have hospital on Wednesday to have a trace and bp checked then Midwife on Monday if she is still in there which I know she will be to decide how she will be coming out and if we will be waiting 10 days after due date to induce due to these new problems. I can honsetly say that I am so over being pregnant now and I just want my little girl out safley. I hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## ShockingB

Mummyb1 i wondered where youd been! Thats so scary, i hope everything goes well on wednsday, have they given you anything for the pain or to help you sleep?

My tummy still hurts, god only knows why, no contractions though, im begining to believe that this baby is never going to come out! Little bugger! Still, im seeing consultant on thursday for another sweep and gonna ask to be induced on my due date if the sweep is agsin unsuccessful! She cant be late, im in too much pain and discomfort and i have to get things rolling as i will be moving out of the country in october for a placement, so ive got birth certificates, passports and visas to sort out. Also OH is going abroad on the 16th to work for about 7 days and im not looking forward to being on my own whilst recovering! So we will see!

Most of you september mummies have suddenly gone very quiet, i hope everyone is well! Hugs


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hellylou congratulations what a great induction! What was the reason? Cant wait to see a pic! 

ah mummyb1 that sounds awful. I have the exact same worries about labour as my babies don't respond well to my strong contractions and their heart beats always dip :( i feel like "can i be blessed with a 3rd healthy baby or have i pushed my luck?" 

Satansprite glad you have a plan of action and are able to feel more relaxed. 

Well my next scan day has finally arrived. Its today at 11.45. I left the last one 2 weeks ago feeling very much that something may be terribly wrong. The fluid hadn't reduced (polyhydramnios) and growth scan showed his little legs to be 2-3 weeks behind but his head and tummy 2-3 weeks ahead. That's a scary difference of 4-6 weeks. I don't know what's going to come from today. Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.

I hope your all well.

Have you all noticed flowerdrews post?....:) Im sure she is one of our September ladies? 

shocking has not been on yet Im sure something will have happened after her bloody show! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

ah shocking there you are. can't believe it hun i was sure that show would be the real start! sorry chick x


----------



## Starstryder

Helyou ~ Congrats!

SS ~ Good luck! :)

Mummyb1 ~ *hugs* 

Phew, 16 days left to my c-section and every day I think she is showing up today. I also realised that little miss being two weeks ahead is measuring the same size as a 38-weeker. I honestly cannot imagine two more weeks...


----------



## ShockingB

I know elmo :( i lost another bit of what looked like my bloody show yesterday but nothing!!! 

Anyho, keeping my fingers crossed for you, im sure baby is fine and will be measuring right. Hugs


----------



## mummyb1

It was awful and seeing the sheer look of panic on the midwifes face hearing Laila's heart go so slow and having her rush over and push my belly around I then asked the stupid question "is something wrong" to which she replied "yes" :dohh: I broke down after that but she said Laila was recovering herself I just still felt so helpless, they haven't given me anything for the pain or the sleeping they have only given me Piriton for the itching and rashes which isn't really working so I am hoping to get something from the hospital tomorrow.

Aww no that's a pain and don't you worry I know exactly how you feel but your baby will be out very soon, I hope all goes well with the consultant on Thursday and fingers crossed this sweep gets things moving I think they may offer me a sweep on Monday but I doubt that will work these babies are soo stubborn! I hope that she is not late for you for some reason I don't think she will I hope and think it will be soon for you as you do have alot going on to so she really does need to hurry up and come out soon so your OH can help you recover to. 

Really do hope things hurry up for you and please do let me know how you get on Thursday :hugs:


----------



## mummyb1

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> ah mummyb1 that sounds awful. I have the exact same worries about labour as my babies don't respond well to my strong contractions and their heart beats always dip :( i feel like "can i be blessed with a 3rd healthy baby or have i pushed my luck?"

It's such a worry isn't it? I don't know why our babies like to scare us like that but it has just worried me soo much for the real thing I now keep thinking what if it happens again which I have a horrid feeling it will I just can't wait for it all to be over and to be holding my little girl, you haven't pushed your luck at all :hugs: these babies just like to test us sometimes naughty little things.

I hope everything goes well with your scan today and I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ShockingB

Yeah defo sounds scary! They probably will offer you a sweep. When you see them next ask them for something to help you sleep, it is crucial to get loads of rest at this stage before baby comes! Little misd laila will be in your arms before you know it! And youre right, they seem to be v stubborn lol, still just cant wait to meet her!

I will defo let you know how thursday goes, so much to do, so little time!


----------



## suspectpink

Hi Ladies x 

sorry i have missed so much on this thread ! hope your all ok :hugs:

Ive constantly had bh's for weeks now but the last couple of days they are a little bit painful :cry: i have really bad spd so it could be that too but i feel more crampy! The final weeks suck don't they ! With my second Son I niggled like this for about 5 days then had him a week early ...... perfect 4-5 hour labour ....... Fingers crossed the same with this little one..... just need him to stay put another week :hugs:

What are you all doing with your days ? i feel house bound at the mo and soooooooooooooo bored :dohh: xxxxxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi all,
Hope you're feeling a bit more comfortable this morning. 

I have my 36 week midwife appointment later, dreading being weighed for the first time since my booking appointment as I know it's not going to be good!! I'm feeling so impatient now that we have everything ready for baby, I know it's a bit early but I'd be happy for LO to make an arrival now! I have to keep reminding myself that it isn't time yet otherwise the next 4-6 weeks may well drive me insane!!!


----------



## ShockingB

Im just about to jump in the shower, need to get ready to go out, spent all day in the house yesterday thanks to the wheather and by the end of it I was on the verge of being depressed. So today I'm going out, going to buy some last few bits to put in my hospital bag, might stop for a brazillian wax, and just going to go window shopping(Walking ;))! It's sunny today, although not as warm as it looks. I might go to the seaside tomoro just for fun, I can't stand being in the house it just makes me overthink about things and makes me even more impatient! 

What's everyone else doing?

Having paella for lunch then going to stop at costco for a slice of pizza! Gonna ask OH to make a HOT curry for tonight and might try sex too (if im not too tired or in pain). I wanted to last night, but the minute I got into bed I just wanted to sleep! Poor OH we haven't done it for weeks now, and I know how much I miss it even when I feel like crap, so God only knows how much he's missing it! I defo have to put myself together though 'cus I probably won't want to do it for weeks once I've had this water melon come out of my vagina so I should be enjoying this last couple of days, right?


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi everyone, yes also due on the third, can't quite believe it's less than a week away now! 
Clobo how did you scan go? Did I miss that?
Lola, I think the scan weights are very inaccurate - I was told 6lb10 at 31 weeks and then same doc same machine at 34 weeks was down to 6lb! How's your tum now?
SatansSprite how are you feeling? Any sign that you'll go before Thursday? How exciting to have a final date!
Shocking, any progress? It's rubbish to have pain without any gain!
Hellylou congratulations on your little boy! 
Mummyb1, hope your little girl is behaving herself - sounds pretty scary time you had!
Elmo, I hope your scan goes well today - I've been told I've got a lot of fluid too, but no one has mentioned it being a problem, I'm probably going to scare myself now if I go and google it... Hopefully the measurements are a bit more inline with each other today
AngelofTroy, I've been weighed at every appt since we moved to Germany - I don't like it at all! I've gained over 20kg since booking in... nearly 4 stone - yikes! Hope it goes well for you...

As for me, the only problem it seems I have with lots of fluid is space to turn - the wee rascal was breech again as of Friday (after waiting until 34 weeks to go head down at all) so now I have an appointment on Thursday to discuss the options - I think they'll push for a section as they suspect a big baby (both DDs were over the threshold for vaginal breech birth) - so I'm really hoping it turns back head down...


----------



## ShockingB

Yay another mumma to be on the 3rd!! 

So far I know of Becky, Clobo and myself!! Lol. The closer it gets to the 3rd the worse it gets. Oh jheez, I'm sorry to hear your bubba is breech, do lots of walking and bounce on a ball!! 
BTW Im pleased to know that I'm not the only one who's gained more than 20kgs thanks to this pregnancy, phew!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

holywoodmum said:


> Hi everyone, yes also due on the third, can't quite believe it's less than a week away now!
> Clobo how did you scan go? Did I miss that?
> Lola, I think the scan weights are very inaccurate - I was told 6lb10 at 31 weeks and then same doc same machine at 34 weeks was down to 6lb! How's your tum now?
> SatansSprite how are you feeling? Any sign that you'll go before Thursday? How exciting to have a final date!
> Shocking, any progress? It's rubbish to have pain without any gain!
> Hellylou congratulations on your little boy!
> Mummyb1, hope your little girl is behaving herself - sounds pretty scary time you had!
> Elmo, I hope your scan goes well today - I've been told I've got a lot of fluid too, but no one has mentioned it being a problem, I'm probably going to scare myself now if I go and google it... Hopefully the measurements are a bit more inline with each other today
> AngelofTroy, I've been weighed at every appt since we moved to Germany - I don't like it at all! I've gained over 20kg since booking in... nearly 4 stone - yikes! Hope it goes well for you...
> 
> As for me, the only problem it seems I have with lots of fluid is space to turn - the wee rascal was breech again as of Friday (after waiting until 34 weeks to go head down at all) so now I have an appointment on Thursday to discuss the options - I think they'll push for a section as they suspect a big baby (both DDs were over the threshold for vaginal breech birth) - so I'm really hoping it turns back head down...

PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! worst thing i could have done. I will say this though, if your waters go and baby is not engaged, contractions or not, go straight to the hospital to check baby and cord are where they should be xx


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm on my ball now typing :) I've been doing my inversion exercises too - bloody uncomfortable mind you! Due another ten mins with my arse inthe air now...


----------



## AngelofTroy

ShockingB said:


> Yay another mumma to be on the 3rd!!
> 
> So far I know of Becky, Clobo and myself!! Lol. The closer it gets to the 3rd the worse it gets. Oh jheez, I'm sorry to hear your bubba is breech, do lots of walking and bounce on a ball!!
> BTW Im pleased to know that I'm not the only one who's gained more than 20kgs thanks to this pregnancy, phew!

Me too! (Well by my rubbishy home scales I've gained about 16/17kg.. but I still have a month to go!)

holywoodmum - sorry your baby is breech, I suppose at least if there's lots of room to turn then baby is likely to turn back the right way again!

I'm so scared I'll be told bubs is breech at my appointment today. I had a ridiculous amount of movement on Sunday morning and then felt hiccups higher up than I've felt them in the past... gulp!


----------



## Hellylou

Hi ladies - thanks for the kind messages! 

I was induced early because of a kidney issue and my protein levels were rising. I'd been having regular growth scans and we knew he was growing very well, so 37 weeks would be ok. I was a bit nervous but he had no issues at all. He's a strong little fella!

For those worried about induction - I was fortunate in that having had 2 full term labours already my cervix was quite favourable to begin with, but I had 2 lots of proctin pessaries which started off contractions and ripened the cervix ready for waters to be broken. They caused contractions which were painful but nothing like the real full on thing, as I remember them only too well! It was a bit of a slow process for that part. It took about 12 hours to get the cervix favourable but the longer delay after that was waiting for a slot downstairs in the labour ward to actually break the waters. So I was contracting for quite a long time which was quite tiring, even though they weren't huge.

Proctin did make the cervix a bit sore after a few examinations. Once they broke the waters my cervix went from 3cm to 7cm dilated instantly, so it was all systems go. I then reached 8/9 in a few more contractions and bounced on a ball to help things along. I was ready to push very quickly, got back on the table and shot him out in one push. The MW had only managed to get one glove on in time! 

I managed on pethidine and gas and air during contractions. I had been so nervous of induction but in fact everything was fine. I didn't need the extra hormone drip to get contractions started as they started big time once waters went, as I knew they would. Breaking the waters was probably the worst bit - very painful.

If I can give any advice here I would highly recommend breathing techniques, and keep your mouth and lower regions loose and slack. Try not to tense up (very very difficult) but try to 'let go' down below. Relax muscles and use the gas and air for this. I used my yoga breathing and it was fantastic.

x


----------



## ShockingB

Hellylou, what was pethidine like? Did it help at all?


----------



## Agcam

Sprite - You have a date! I saw your post about having a C-sec. As long as you are comfortable and happy, that is all that matters :)

Lola - I enjoyed the pastries, and I imagine my behind is going to be thanking me afterwards :haha:

Mummyb1 - That sounds scary. Please keep us updated. I hope everything goes well with both of you :hugs:

Shocking - Fingers crossed that the second sweep works! If not, and you have to schedule a C-sec, you'll know when baby is arriving!! :hugs:

Elmo - Sending good thoughts your way for your scan today. Please let us know how things are going. :hugs: 

Holywood mum - Hope baby turns head down again! They really like to worry their mummies, don't they? Good luck with the exercises. :)

Angel - Good luck with the appointment. I had a little while where the hiccups felt higher than they normally did, but he was apparently still head down. Not sure why :shrug:

Hellylou - Thanks for the birth story. Always nice to know that an induction can go well :)

On this end... well, the usual aches and pains. Unfortunately everything else seems to have slowed down. I was losing chunks of plug for several days in a row but not for the last couple of days. The BHs which were very regular have also become more erratic. Oh, well. What can you do? :shrug:
I'm still trying not to stress about it or count days. We'll see how long that lasts. :haha:


----------



## mylilcherub

I'm due 26th Sept feels ages away :baby:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Whoop! Still head down (although not engaged yet) and despite nearly running to the midwife's appointment (left late and did the 25 min walk in 15 mins much to the shock of the people I overtook!!) my BP is good! 

I have gone slightly over the recommended weight gain as I feared, I've gained 18kg, but as my BMI is ok (30 at 8 months pregnant is fine according to mw) she isn't worried. 

I told her I'm going to Wolverhampton at 38 weeks for my brother's graduation and she told me to not only pack my hospital bag and notes, but also my car seat! I told her she's getting my hopes up lol!


----------



## lola_90

Ashlie - :hugs: could you not try and get an appointment with a consultant and see if they would consider giving you a sweep?

Elmo - really hope everything is ok at your scan :flower:

Angeloftroy - i wouldn't worry hun, my midwife said she would weigh me but never did, glad it slipped her mind! Hopefully your midwife is as forgetful as mine! Mine has only measured my fundal height once and has never checked or told me if babies head is engaged or not :dohh:

Hollywood mum - Hope baby turns for you :flower: thanks, its better now. Still waiting for this stubborn boy to come out! Just bought 4 pineapples from the shops so hoping he will turn up soon!!!


----------



## Clobo

*Helly*, Congratulations!!! Yay, another August baby!! Thanks for the tip on the breathing, ive been listening to my hypnobirthing cd every day and it always relaxes me and sends me to sleep :sleep:

*Satans*, aw mate its awful just not knowing whats going on isn&#8217;t it, I don&#8217;t blame you for wanting the C-section if you have to go through days and days more of start and stop contractions, hee hee, yes get nesting!!!

*MummyB*, so sorry to hear you had to go to hospital and that Laila doesn&#8217;t like the contractions, it must be so stressful for our babies what they actually have to go through as well as us. So glad they have you in for monitoring though, that&#8217;s really good

*Shocking*, blimey moving country in October that&#8217;s very brave, Im sure by then though you will have had baby and be all sorted :hugs: 

*Elmo*, hope your scan went ok today and that they were able to give you good news??

Hi *SuspectPink*, good luck for another week cooking baby, aw sorry about the SPD, not pleasant at all :hugs:

*Holywood*, aw no turn baby turn. Good luck for your apt on Thursday chick.

*Lola*, hope you aren&#8217;t sick of pineapple yet??!! :munch:

*AFM*, I feel like poop &#8230;. Still got real tightening in my chest and just now I started feeling period type pains &#8230; I really hope this is the start of something which doesn&#8217;t last for days!! Had reflexology this morning so fingers crossed &#8230; and legs WIDE OPEN!!! :baby:

xxx


----------



## Hellylou

ShockingB said:


> Hellylou, what was pethidine like? Did it help at all?

I would say it's lovely and relaxing in between contractions so you do get to rest. I felt very happy and wanted to share the love! During the contractions it's still very painful, so I used gas and air to help along with that too. It definitely takes the edge off, and would have been worse without. I found I could cope more and stay in control. I had diamorphine with my previous two deliveries and although that helps with pain a lot more, it does lose some of the control you need, and it can get through more to the baby and make it a bit sleepy. The other benefit to pethidine is apparently it helps the cervix relax and dilate more.


----------



## holywoodmum

AngelofTroy, glad your appointment went well! Don't think I could have put a spurt on like that to get there quickly, I'd have just had to be late!Hopefully you'll make it back from Wolverhampton with the baby safely inside, but best to be prepared I guess!
Clobo, having stop start pains must be infuriating... hopefully though it's all getting your body nciely prepared for the real thing - which will be along any day now!


----------



## Agcam

*Clobo* - Another hypnobirthing mum! Which CDs are you using? I really hope it works on the day! I'd love to hear how your birthing goes when you have LO :) 

*Lola* - Pineapples sound lovely just about now. I've put a couple on our grocery order for tomorrow :) The other benefit I'm enjoying is a return to spicy food. I love spicy food, but have been staying away just to be on the safe side. Now I'm indulging myself again, using Sriracha instead of ketchup. Yum!

*Angel* - Glad to hear your appointment went well. 
At my last appointment, the midwife said, "Maybe you won't need to come back in a couple of weeks". Hmph.

*Shocking* - Paella sounds lovely. I didn't do much today - a little bit of work and some cleaning around the house. These days it's never clean enough! I have a wax, pedicure and facial booked for tomorrow. Looking forward to it. It's not something I do regularly at all, but I bet it's going to feel good. :)


----------



## Clobo

*Agcam*, yes my friend does hypnotherapy and she has kind of done it with me, most just lent me the cd and the book really. Its the Effective Birth Preparation by Maggie Howell, I LOVE it!! Think ill listen to the cd when im in early labour at home but I have a pop compilation cd for the birthing room and a normal reiki/meditation cd for the hospital so i can just use the breathing and relaxing tecniques!

xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

So, still no signs of nothing happening on their own. It would be totally stressing me out but knowing I have a date set has me still totally relaxed. Still getting random contractions here and there though, however I'm pretty sure they're just BH ones, they don't feel strong enough to be anything more.

Granted, I do feel more overall relaxed and so this may be attributing. I think I felt them more before because of being so tense and so not being tense anymore, they aren't seeming so strong. Still, it's been nice being able to actually plan stuff out, like the care for our son and everything. Much more controlled, and that suits me just fine, since I'm one of those types who likes to know what's happening and when, lol.


----------



## lola_90

Agcam said:


> *Clobo* - Another hypnobirthing mum! Which CDs are you using? I really hope it works on the day! I'd love to hear how your birthing goes when you have LO :)
> 
> *Lola* - Pineapples sound lovely just about now. I've put a couple on our grocery order for tomorrow :) The other benefit I'm enjoying is a return to spicy food. I love spicy food, but have been staying away just to be on the safe side. Now I'm indulging myself again, using Sriracha instead of
> ketchup. Yum!
> 
> *Angel* - Glad to hear your appointment went well.
> At my last appointment, the midwife said, "Maybe you won't need to come back in a couple of weeks". Hmph.
> 
> *Shocking* - Paella sounds lovely. I didn't do much today - a little bit of work and some cleaning around the house. These days it's never clean enough! I have a wax, pedicure and facial booked for tomorrow. Looking forward to it. It's not something I do regularly at all, but I bet it's going to feel good. :)

Yes I am loving the spicy food, we went to this amazing carribean restaurant earlier and I ate a large portion of jerk chicken and rice. It was so good and spicy I am going back for the same tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## jaymarie1991

I love my jerk chicken, supposed to be getting lots this holiday weekend! Saw my doc today said the babys head down and I should deliver in a couple weeks! I hope he's right! 

He said most persons don't loose their water till they r in full blown labor so I shouldn't be watching out for that I should go in when I have contractions every 5 mins for an hour!


----------



## WantaBelly

I realize I havent been in this thread except mostly to lurk but I was wondering if any of you ladies know if you're progressing or not. I'm not sure they actually check you in other countries but I went to the Dr. today and he said I'm dilated to a 4 and estimated the baby to weigh 7lbs based off the ultrasound measurements. Are any of you ladies dilated?


----------



## Clobo

Wow, *wantabelly*, thats early to check you?? I notice in your siggy that you are mom to 7 so im guessing you have given birth several times before, i thought that once you have had a baby your cervix doesnt always completely close?? I havent been checked yet, think i might be next tuesday at 40 weeks though?

*Satans*, yes it must be a relief to know whats going to happen, think thats the worst bit not knowing and if you have things like other kids to plan for then it makes so much sense.

Hope everyone is ok?? I went back to feeling normal again last night, ok this morning so trying to take it easy and hope i dont get that crappy feeling again this avo just the period pains that might mean something is happening!! :argh: getting a bit nervous now!!

xxx


----------



## Agcam

*Wantabelly* - The midwife told me that I won't be checked until 40 weeks, which I think is pretty standard in the UK unless something happens. I sort of wish I knew right now just because it would be nice :) 

*Clobo* - I think I had some cramps last night or early this morning. I vaguely remember waking up and thinking, "Oooh. That feels different" and falling back asleep. Not sure what it was all about :shrug: Maybe baby just moving lower and stretching things out? It seems to have settled down now.

I'm going for my pamper day today. Well, sort of pamper. I don't think waxing counts, but the pedicure and facial will be well appreciated :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Glad you're feeling a bit better today Clobo :) 

I'm working my last overnight shift tonight, a bit sad as I've worked with this boy and his family for 3 years. Back to school (I work in a special school) on Monday for 5 days and then I'm on maternity leave! 

I'm a bit worried about those 5 full days, as I've only been working 19 hours a week over the school holidays, with no early morning starts, and that's suited me fine! Gulp!


----------



## Clobo

*Agcam*, its wierd isnt it to have these feelings and wonder whether "this is it"!! Hopefully its our bodies getting ready!!

*Angel*, it is strange finishing work, its a shame when you love it so much, I was just glad to go!! Im sure you'll be fine this last week, at least you can countdown and everyone knows you are heavily pregnant so hopefully be really nice to you!!!

xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Agcam said:


> I'm going for my pamper day today. Well, sort of pamper. I don't think waxing counts, but the pedicure and facial will be well appreciated :)

I wouldn't call waxing relaxing lol, but I'm very jealous of the rest of it! Have a lovely day!


----------



## Sapphire83

I'm getting a facial in about 90 minutes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Agcam

AngelofTroy said:


> Glad you're feeling a bit better today Clobo :)
> 
> I'm working my last overnight shift tonight, a bit sad as I've worked with this boy and his family for 3 years. Back to school (I work in a special school) on Monday for 5 days and then I'm on maternity leave!
> 
> I'm a bit worried about those 5 full days, as I've only been working 19 hours a week over the school holidays, with no early morning starts, and that's suited me fine! Gulp!

Aww. It sounds like you'll miss work. Are you planning to go back? Good luck with the early morning starts! 

My last few weeks at work were intense. The last two weeks were especially crazy. I love what I do, but in the end it felt good to know that I'd be able to put my feet up, rest and take care of myself. I have to say, though, that I've been working from home on and off since last week :haha: 

I'm glad I made it to the pamper day. I've been saving up for it! When I booked it I told her that I wanted the waxing out of the way first thing so I could enjoy the rest of it without having that hanging over my head: haha:


----------



## Agcam

Clobo said:


> *Agcam*, its wierd isnt it to have these feelings and wonder whether "this is it"!! Hopefully its our bodies getting ready!!
> 
> *Angel*, it is strange finishing work, its a shame when you love it so much, I was just glad to go!! Im sure you'll be fine this last week, at least you can countdown and everyone knows you are heavily pregnant so hopefully be really nice to you!!!
> 
> xxx

I really hope it is our bodies getting ready! I don't know that I was awake enough last night to wonder whether things were starting or not. :haha:

I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

I will miss it! I'm not planning on going back to my main job at school, but I'm hoping to restart my respite/support work when LO is a few months old. 

So I'll be a mostly SAHM who'll work an evening or two a week, when OH can be with LO. I'll work up to doing 1 or 2 overnights a week once baby is a bit older and sleeping through the night. Also my mum works in a school so she's offered to babysit lots in school holidays which will allow me to support children with special needs during the holidays, when parents need the most help.


----------



## jaymarie1991

Hey haven't seen sproglet here wats up with that? 
All u ladies with their ticker saying 5 days I'm so jealous!


----------



## Clobo

*Agcam*, I had my wax before my reflexology yesterday and its good to know all it fresh and bare down there ready :rofl:

*Jay*, it wont be long for you either chick xxx


----------



## KathrynW

jaymarie1991 said:


> Hey haven't seen sproglet here wats up with that?
> All u ladies with their ticker saying 5 days I'm so jealous!

I'm jealous of everyone! Got nearly a whole extra month to wait compared to everyone else! 

Spent the night in hospital due to bleeding. Definitely ready for this baby to get a move on soon! x


----------



## Sproglett

*Hellylou* - Congratulations on your little boy, i've updated the first thread.

*SatansSprite *- OMG c-section tomorrow, wow. good luck.

*mummyb1* - OMG Laila is playing you up again, really hope you have her in your arms soon to relieve some of the pain, stress and worry you've been dealing with

*ElmoBumpToBe *- hey, when i went for a scan at 33w+6 Jacob was showing as on target for leg growth but between 39w & 41w head and belly measurements, its nothing to be too concerned about

*shocking* - it's about time you had your baby now lol

*AngelofTroy* - I gained about 2 1/2 stone from my booking in but approx 3 1/2 from pre pregnancy. Hope you have a nice time in wolverhampton, its where i live, definately make sure you have your hospital bag/car seat with you just incase, and if it helps New Cross is an amazing hospital, obviously you've seen what i went through with Jacob, and they saved his life. They are EXCELLENT.

*jaymarie1991* - Sorry i went awol again, but i'm on as much as i can be.


Jacob is still under neonatal care and will be upto 2 weeks after his due date, generally he seems to be doing really well, except for having really bad wind constantly, but thats a prem baby thing, just wish i could help him :(


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Kathryn*, hope all was ok chick???

*Sally*, good to hear from you my dear. It must be so frustrating not to be able to take him home but he is in the right place, massive hugs to you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## KathrynW

*Clobo* They still don't know what's causing it, so being kept in a while longer. x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sproglett said:


> *AngelofTroy* - I gained about 2 1/2 stone from my booking in but approx 3 1/2 from pre pregnancy. Hope you have a nice time in wolverhampton, its where i live, definately make sure you have your hospital bag/car seat with you just incase, and if it helps New Cross is an amazing hospital, obviously you've seen what i went through with Jacob, and they saved his life. They are EXCELLENT.

Thanks Sproglett, that's really reassuring :) Hope Jacob can come home with you soon :hugs:


----------



## Sproglett

Clobo said:


> Aw *Kathryn*, hope all was ok chick???
> 
> *Sally*, good to hear from you my dear. It must be so frustrating not to be able to take him home but he is in the right place, massive hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> xxx

hey, they've let me take him home now, (2 weeks tomorrow) they're monitoring us from home now, so we're slowly getting into a routine with him :)


----------



## KathrynW

*Sproglett* Glad Jacob is finally home with you and it's all starting to take place. Hope everything's okay! x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sproglett said:


> Clobo said:
> 
> 
> Aw *Kathryn*, hope all was ok chick???
> 
> *Sally*, good to hear from you my dear. It must be so frustrating not to be able to take him home but he is in the right place, massive hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> hey, they've let me take him home now, (2 weeks tomorrow) they're monitoring us from home now, so we're slowly getting into a routine with him :)Click to expand...

That's fantastic! It must be so nice to have him home with you!


----------



## Sproglett

i'm full on smitten lol


----------



## SatansSprite

Just got a call this morning from the office of the OB doing my section tomorrow. Either my time was rescheduled or I got given the wrong one in the first place, but either way instead of having to be into the hospital for 11am I now need to be there for 8am. A few hours less of waiting time, but also less sleep time, haha.

Either way it's kinda exciting, even if I do have to admit to being a little nervous too *but shh, don't tell on me for that part, lol*


----------



## ShockingB

Sproggy youve abandoned us now we've not heard from you for ages! Hows bubba?? id love to see pics of him! And i know!! Please ya'll keep your fingers tightly crossed for me, im having another sweep tomorrow hopefully it work this time!! Ive been feeling really dowm these last couple of days. I guess the wheather isnt helping! We're im August and it just wont stop raining!!

But yeah, sweep tomoro and them possibly induction on Sunday or Monday, will let you know how tomorrow goes! Shud we all post pics of our bumps now that we're reaching the end!

Btw cmarie33 has given birth to her bubba, so jealous but pleased for her at the same time! Come on ladies, who's next?


----------



## ShockingB

SatanSprite, how exciting, bet you wont be able to get any sleep tonight lol! I guess you will be next!! Make sure you post before you set off to hospital tomorrow, let us know how ure feeling n everything!


----------



## Sapphire83

Sproglett said:


> hey, they've let me take him home now, (2 weeks tomorrow) they're monitoring us from home now, so we're slowly getting into a routine with him :)

Aw, fantastic news! Very happy for you, Hun.


----------



## Sproglett

Hey shockingb, I updated on the last page... Will upload some more piks in a bit too x x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi ladies not read the posts yet, just come on to tell you about my scan yesterday.

In some respects it went well. i.e The sonographer was lovely and didnt take any persuading to look all over at baby and check everything. She couldnt see any other signs of abnormalities wich is fantastic. Last time i went the conversation with the consultant actually involved the words "we wont look too much into it at this stage of pregnancy as the termination deadline has passed anyway!!" which as you can imagine was very upsetting for me and she acted sure that something was wrong.

This time it was an OB as my consultant wasnt there, the OB said that despite the little legs stil being 3 weeks behind and his head and tummy stil being 3 weeks in front, she wasnt concerned about the growth as both were stil (just) within my chart. The concern is the fluid which has gone up :-/ and they dont know why but we just have to hope its just one of those things.

I was kind of hoping for some sort of definitive answer on wether or not they will want to induce me, either on due date or early. She said she couldnt answer me and we would just have to see how the next scan went wich is 2 weeks from monday just gone. She did say that if the fluid had gone up any more then yes they probably would but wether that would be early or on or just after due date i have no idea. She did say that a midwife can give a sweep any time after 37 weeks which i am (tomorrow) but iv a feeling my midwife wont want to do one i dont know why. At my next appointment with her i will be a day off 38 weeks. SO....Its just a waiting game. Not much the wiser but it was a MUCH more positive appointment than my last. x


----------



## ShockingB

Sproglett said:


> Hey shockingb, I updated on the last page... Will upload some more piks in a bit too x x

Ah, no wonder you havent been on for a while, bubba keeping u busy? Defo post some pics up, babies change so much, i bet he looks completely different to how he looked when you first saw him!! How are you recovering? :hugs:


----------



## ShockingB

Elmo, im glad it went well. Some doctors say things sometimes without thinking of the effect that it may have on the patient and that sucks! Try asking your midwife to do a sweep, say it was recommended by the consultant! And try not to worry about things, baby will be fine and you'll have him in ur arms before you know it.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Sapphire83

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Hi ladies not read the posts yet, just come on to tell you about my scan yesterday.
> 
> In some respects it went well. i.e The sonographer was lovely and didnt take any persuading to look all over at baby and check everything. She couldnt see any other signs of abnormalities wich is fantastic. Last time i went the conversation with the consultant actually involved the words "we wont look too much into it at this stage of pregnancy as the termination deadline has passed anyway!!" which as you can imagine was very upsetting for me and she acted sure that something was wrong.
> 
> This time it was an OB as my consultant wasnt there, the OB said that despite the little legs stil being 3 weeks behind and his head and tummy stil being 3 weeks in front, she wasnt concerned about the growth as both were stil (just) within my chart. The concern is the fluid which has gone up :-/ and they dont know why but we just have to hope its just one of those things.
> 
> I was kind of hoping for some sort of definitive answer on wether or not they will want to induce me, either on due date or early. She said she couldnt answer me and we would just have to see how the next scan went wich is 2 weeks from monday just gone. She did say that if the fluid had gone up any more then yes they probably would but wether that would be early or on or just after due date i have no idea. She did say that a midwife can give a sweep any time after 37 weeks which i am (tomorrow) but iv a feeling my midwife wont want to do one i dont know why. At my next appointment with her i will be a day off 38 weeks. SO....Its just a waiting game. Not much the wiser but it was a MUCH more positive appointment than my last. x

So good to hear that yesterday's scan went so much better. :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you :D

Only 1 day between us saphire!x


----------



## Sapphire83

Yes, almost bump buddies.


----------



## izzy29

Well I had a sweep today, let's hope it works ts magic.she said my cervix was still closed but soft and something else, can't remember what the other bit was but it was a good sign, long, short, not sure which one is better but it was the better one lol.


----------



## lola_90

I've got some catching up to do on this thread! Hope everyones ok, glad things went well Elmo :)

Only 72 hours ish until september so am hoping baby stays put for school purposes! Both my cousin and brother were born on the 31st and have struggled with school so am hoping I can last until sat!!! 

Ladies are brave for waxing! I had one at 20 something weeks and it was horrific! I've bought some nair removal cream and need to use it asap, can't imagine you could use it when your waters have gone!!!


----------



## Agcam

*Angel* - Your working arrangement sounds lovely. You'll spend lots of time with LO and still be doing work that you enjoy. :)

*Clobo* - I'm not brave enough to go whole hog with the waxing. They stopped at my bikini line. My trusty electric clippers do the rest. :ROFL: 
The rest of it was lovely, though.

*Kathryn* - Hope everything is okay! :hugs:

*Sally* - I'm so glad to hear that Jacob is home with you now. Must be absolutely lovely :) Hope he continues to do well. 

*Sprite* - Good luck for tomorrow! You'll be meeting baby soon :)

*Shocking* - Good luck to you too. Hope the sweep works! :hugs:

*Elmo* - I'm glad you had a better sonographer and that the outcome of the scan is positive. These doctors! It sometimes seems like they don't have a brain-mouth filter.
Fingers crossed for your next scan!

*Izzy* - Hope the sweep working. Soft and short is good :)


----------



## Remlap

Not read through all posts yet, not been on this thread fr ages but just wanted to say good luck for those who have just had/are having sweeps/inductions hope all goes well :)


----------



## Sproglett

Me and Jacob

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j96/salbob87/79254224-A2E0-4C91-A64D-76F994354141-311-0000001E9B62E8F1.jpg


----------



## Agcam

Sally, that is a beautiful picture! You look wonderful and Jacob is just the most precious little darling :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Sally, what a wonderful picture :cloud9:


----------



## Remlap

Aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute!


----------



## MissDimity

Absolutely adorable Sprogett !!!


Is anyone hoping for a fathers day baby?


----------



## lola_90

Bless he is so cute :) still cant believe there is a baby like that in my tummy!


----------



## izzy29

I totally agree with Lola! I can't get my head round it and this is no 2!!!!!


----------



## Baby2012

Sproglett he is just beautiful and YES Lola I know exactly what you mean!!! x


----------



## Clobo

*MissD*, are you in the US?? Fathers Day here is in June!! That would be cool though!!

*Sally*, what a lovely picture, you both look so well chick :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lola_90

I know! I dont think it will sink in until he is a few weeks old!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Aww I just love that baby! Can't believe one of those is inside of me!


----------



## kasey c

Awwww gorgeous photo Sproglett! Jacob is so cute!


----------



## KathrynW

*Sproglett* Such a gorgeous photo!

*Agcam* Thankyou! x


----------



## Sapphire83

Oh, Sproglett- could Jacob be any more adorable? What a cute little face... You look amazing by the way, Hun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissDimity

Clobo- Fathers Day is 2nd September in Australia interesting to hear it's in June on the US


----------



## jaymarie1991

Omg I just ate breakfast for the 3rd time today! That's all I eat, oatmeal eggs bacon and pancakes hot chocolate, so dinner was pancakes and eggs!


----------



## Sapphire83

jaymarie1991 said:


> Omg I just ate breakfast for the 3rd time today! That's all I eat, oatmeal eggs bacon and pancakes hot chocolate, so dinner was pancakes and eggs!

:haha: Are you pregnant or something?!


----------



## seaweed eater

jaymarie1991 said:


> Omg I just ate breakfast for the 3rd time today! That's all I eat, oatmeal eggs bacon and pancakes hot chocolate, so dinner was pancakes and eggs!

OMG. I'm glad I'm not the only one. All I want to eat this week is comfort foods.


----------



## aegle

Pancakes sound amazing. Too bad OH won't go with that for dinner! Perhaps I'll make them for myself for breakfast :)


----------



## Starstryder

Awww what a sweetiepie! And you look great too Sprog :)

Good luck today SS! :)

Anyone else feel like their wee one is planning on being a blue moon baby? This little girl is pushing down so hard I feel everyday that "today is it" and it has been steadily getting worse all week.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Starstryder said:


> Awww what a sweetiepie! And you look great too Sprog :)
> 
> Good luck today SS! :)
> 
> Anyone else feel like their wee one is planning on being a blue moon baby? This little girl is pushing down so hard I feel everyday that "today is it" and it has been steadily getting worse all week.

Yes good luck ss! Hope you have a lovely calm section :)

yep yesterday i thought we were off to be honest. Regular very strong but not painful bh and i kept thinking my waters are leaking but i guess i would have woken wet if they where. It did spur me on to make sure all house work is done today so i can leave a nice clean tidy house when we go! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Lovely pic sprog he is adorable x


----------



## Starstryder

Haha indeed, the housekeeper is here today so my nesting urge is dampened. :( lol I briefly contemplated sending her home but hubby stopped me. And now I have this weird urge to go walking...with SPD, I swear either something is happening or I have gone nuts.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

haha u and me both! Im paranoid Pete at the moment. Baby has gone very quiet and Im wondering if its because ofthe tightenings. I don't know wether or not to go up for monitoring. i never have before and i don't want to waste time but....mmm not sure x


----------



## jaymarie1991

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Starstryder said:
> 
> 
> Awww what a sweetiepie! And you look great too Sprog :)
> 
> Good luck today SS! :)
> 
> Anyone else feel like their wee one is planning on being a blue moon baby? This little girl is pushing down so hard I feel everyday that "today is it" and it has been steadily getting worse all week.
> 
> Yes good luck ss! Hope you have a lovely calm section :)
> 
> yep yesterday i thought we were off to be honest. Regular very strong but not painful bh and i kept thinking my waters are leaking but i guess i would have woken wet if they where. It did spur me on to make sure all house work is done today so i can leave a nice clean tidy house when we go! xClick to expand...

The same thing was happening to me strong bh so I went to the supermarket with OH and raped him but they pretty much stopped I'm just feeling a little crampish now gonna try and sleep and see if the fertilizer worked


----------



## ShockingB

Ahhhhhhhh good luck SatansSprite, hope it goes well, keep us posted please!!

Sprog, my god! He is so big! I can see why youre totally in love! Even ive fallen in love a little bit :)

Jaymarie lolol i hope it works, i wish i had the strength to rape my OH, poor guy :( i miss sex so much but im always too tired,uncomfy or in pain! Boo!

Anyway, im about to get up to get ready to go see the consultant.. 

Have a great day my fellow mothers to be(and alredy mothers, cough cough, sproglet and cmarie and someone i cant remember lol) hugs


----------



## mummyb1

Good luck SatansSprite :hugs:

Sproglett Jacob is beautiful! you must be so proud 

Shocking good luck with you consultant today I hope all goes well, please do let us know how you get on 

Thank you everyone for your messages, after my appointment yesterday my bp is still very high and Laila is now getting a bit stressed in there had some trouble on the ctg again yesterday and there is also protein in my urine which they are not happy with either so they sent me to see a consultant and made the decision that I will be being induced on Wednesday my due date as it's not safe for me to go overdue, I am very nervous and not really looking forward to being induced but I also can't wait to be holding my little girl. They did tell me that I must be paitent as it can be a long process and that she probably won't be here until the Thursday I have all kinds of mixed feelings right now but I can't wait to meet her and I will be a mummy by next weekend :D I have to go in every other day to be monitored until Wednesday to make sure my bp doesn't get to high and to make sure Laila is behaving and happy.

I hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Smile181c

Hope you're ok hun, it's mad to think she'll be here in a week! Lots of resting for you until then? Xx


----------



## izzy29

Mummyb1 I am going in on wed to be induced aswell, but it won't be until the evening but was told it should be by thurs, it's so scary and exciting!!

This baby keeps kicking down I nearly have to close my legs tight with the pain like she is trying to get out, do u think that's a good sign?.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Good luck SS! xx


----------



## ShockingB

Oh wow mummyb1, hope youre ok, i think youll be having your little hirl before me :( soo jealous.

Just left the hospital and they did another sweep, didnt hurt at all this time unlike next week. Basically she said shes very ptimistic bwt this time but that if it doesnt work she will want to do at least another one on my due date! No talks of induction just yet! Boo hoo! I dont feel any difference watsoever at least last weeks sweep hurt and i was sore afterwards, but todays didnt hurt and i feel nada! This baby isnt ever going to come out!


----------



## Starstryder

Elmo ~ Yeah, haven't been for monitoring this pregnancy but I am all for peace of mind. I hope your wee one starts moving around for you though or decides to make an entrance. :D

Jaymarie ~ Haha I have way too much energy today but kidlet is at home so no chance of cornering my hubby. Otherwise he would be in sooo much trouble lol. Will hold thumbs that it worked for you though!

Shocking ~ Good luck with your appointment!

Mummyb1 ~ I hope your bp behaves and wow brilliant that she is almost here now. Awesome!

Went for a walk, convinced hubby to go out for a quick coffee and I actually managed to keep up with him for a change lol. Had a couple of contractions while enjoying my decaf cappuccino that wrapped around my back and belly. Hubby is a bit paranoid atm lol, he told me to stay within shouting distance just in case.


----------



## mummyb1

Chloe thanks hun I know it's crazy I am still trying to get my head around it, yes lots of resting over the next few days and getting the final bits sorted. I hope you and Max are doing well? xx

Izzy our babies could be born on the same day! :) it is very exciting but also very scary I don't know what time I am going in yet I have to call at half 7 on Wednesday morning to get a time but will be thinking of you I hope all goes well for you if baby doesn't come before then!

ShockingB thank you, I would still say your in with a very good chance of having your little girly before me though and if it's not before I bet it's not after I'm glad your sweep didn't hurt this time and I really hope this one gets things going for you I will be stalking for an update

Thank you Starstryder I hope that your walk and cappuccino have helped start something fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Clobo

Sounds like we will have our next batch of babies soon then!! :baby::baby::baby:

Really hope mine is one of them, had the most uncomfortable night again, my belly feels so heavy and tight all the time!!

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've been craving spicy food this week, went for a Caribbean goat curry at lunch time with a spicy beef patty. Just ate umpteen chillies with my crisp and hummus snack! I'm not sure if I'm so desperate for spice because I know it might speed things along, or if it's just a normal craving! Anyone else?


----------



## jaymarie1991

Clobo I agree with u, I thing we r gonna have a bunch just pop out next week! 
Angel- u keep eating my jamaican food! 

Well my activities ended up stopping everything lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

jaymarie1991 said:


> Clobo I agree with u, I thing we r gonna have a bunch just pop out next week!
> Angel- u keep eating my jamaican food!
> 
> Well my activities ended up stopping everything lol

I love caribbean food! I even love plantain despite hating bananas :wacko:


----------



## lola_90

Ashlie - doesn't sound like little Laila is letting you enjoy your mat leave!!!! Really hope she decides to come before then and all is well :flower:

Shocking - hope your sweep works :flower:

I have my sweep next thursday and am hoping it works! Just eaten a whole pineapple including the middle bit! and had some sexy time earlier. But nothing not even bh :(


----------



## ShockingB

No signs yet. :(. Ive given up tho, she can come when she likes!


----------



## Clobo

I just phoned the midwife about my uncomfy BH and chest tightening etc but she said as long as its not painful and baby is moving etc etc then its all normal and i just need to try and make myself as comfy as possible, she said to ...

1. take paracetamol before bed - Done!
2. have a warm bath - running one now!
3. push baby down a bit if it seems baby is poking feet into my lungs- Done!
4. relax - Trying!!!

ARGH!!! Get out :baby: i want to meet you!!

xxx


----------



## Jemma0717

I know this thread has been going on for awhile but wanted to say hi since I will now be having a September baby....didn't think I would make it this far but I sure did. I have cervical ripening scheduled for 6pm next Tuesday and induction on Wednesday


----------



## MommaAlexis

I ditto Jemma , induction Wednesday at 7:30


----------



## Remlap

Wow there should be loads of September babies arriving next week. Good luck to you all! I still have 4 weeks (but think I may v well go over in to October...) it's all becoming q real to me now sept thread girlies are starting to pop!! 

Holy macaroni, I'm going to be a mummy!!!


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks ladies, Jacobs doing so well bless him, can't believe he's nearly 4 weeks old! Wishing everyone good luck with your inductions and sections, can't wait to see all your babies. Jacob is just having his last cuddles before bed, he'll probably be up about 2 & 5, but we'll see.


----------



## jaymarie1991

Clobo said:


> I just phoned the midwife about my uncomfy BH and chest tightening etc but she said as long as its not painful and baby is moving etc etc then its all normal and i just need to try and make myself as comfy as possible, she said to ...
> 
> 1. take paracetamol before bed - Done!
> 2. have a warm bath - running one now!
> 3. push baby down a bit if it seems baby is poking feet into my lungs- Done!
> 4. relax - Trying!!!
> 
> ARGH!!! Get out :baby: i want to meet you!!
> 
> xxx

This is what keeps happening to me, regular uncomfy BH in the afternoons, but when I get them I feel like I can't breathe glad to know its normal


----------



## holywoodmum

Wow, what a lot to catch up on! 
Clobo, I've been listening to the Maggie Howell birth preparation CDs too - love them!
WantaBelly, my doc does internals, but MW not, but she didn't mention anything last time...
Agcam, your pampering sounds lovely. I have Veet at home for down below, not sure I can face a waxing - not sure I can explain what I want in German either! Hopefully getting a pedicure on Monday as a due date treat :)
Angel, hope work goes OK for you next week, I can't imagine working still at this stage!
Sproglett, so plesaed you've got your wee man at home with you
Anyone heard from SatansSprite?
Elmo, glad you had a better appointment :) hopefully the news will be even better when you go back for the next scan - can't believe some doctors are so insensitive!
Izzy, any progress since your sweep? Will you get another one before your induction?
Looks like next Wed will be busy - good luck for your inductions Izzy, mummyb1, Jemma and Alex! Hopefully Jemma and Alex you'll go before then already, since you're already overdue!
Lola, hopefully you make it til tomorrow to keep the school years thing right!
MissDimity, I've had two fathers days this year already having moved to Germany, so not for me!
Starstryder, sounds like your body could be gearing up for birth, any more progress?

As for me, went for my hospital appointment yesterday about baby being breech at 39 weeks, and guess what, it was head down again! Just hope it stays that way now! The doctor was really positive actually, said that even if it's big no reason not to try a breech vaginal birth as I've had two big babies already. This one was estiamted at 4100g/9lb yesterday (the other two were 4170g/9lb3 and 5010g/11lb0.5 - but they were overdue) reckon this one will be somewhere in the middle!


----------



## Clobo

Hi august ladies, we have swapped a few of our September ladies for you, we&#8217;ve had some early ones!! Guess we are all gonna be September now!!

*Holywood*, it&#8217;s a brilliant cd isn&#8217;t it, really lovely and it even helps the pooch go to sleep with me in the afternoons!! Glad baby isn&#8217;t breech chick.

*Jay*, well I tried my plan last night and I didn&#8217;t get that horrible feeling in the night, woke at 5pm to eat my nutella roll and peed a few times but was all good other than that, bath again tonight then!!

xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Clobo said:


> Hi august ladies, we have swapped a few of our September ladies for you, weve had some early ones!! Guess we are all gonna be September now!!

Well.. some of us could go into October :( I'm due the 26th but all being well they wouldn't induce until the 8th October :(

I reeeeally want a September baby!!


----------



## izzy29

holywoodmum said:


> Wow, what a lot to catch up on!
> Clobo, I've been listening to the Maggie Howell birth preparation CDs too - love them!
> WantaBelly, my doc does internals, but MW not, but she didn't mention anything last time...
> Agcam, your pampering sounds lovely. I have Veet at home for down below, not sure I can face a waxing - not sure I can explain what I want in German either! Hopefully getting a pedicure on Monday as a due date treat :)
> Angel, hope work goes OK for you next week, I can't imagine working still at this stage!
> Sproglett, so plesaed you've got your wee man at home with you
> Anyone heard from SatansSprite?
> Elmo, glad you had a better appointment :) hopefully the news will be even better when you go back for the next scan - can't believe some doctors are so insensitive!
> Izzy, any progress since your sweep? Will you get another one before your induction?
> Looks like next Wed will be busy - good luck for your inductions Izzy, mummyb1, Jemma and Alex! Hopefully Jemma and Alex you'll go before then already, since you're already overdue!
> Lola, hopefully you make it til tomorrow to keep the school years thing right!
> MissDimity, I've had two fathers days this year already having moved to Germany, so not for me!
> Starstryder, sounds like your body could be gearing up for birth, any more progress?
> 
> As for me, went for my hospital appointment yesterday about baby being breech at 39 weeks, and guess what, it was head down again! Just hope it stays that way now! The doctor was really positive actually, said that even if it's big no reason not to try a breech vaginal birth as I've had two big babies already. This one was estiamted at 4100g/9lb yesterday (the other two were 4170g/9lb3 and 5010g/11lb0.5 - but they were overdue) reckon this one will be somewhere in the middle!

Nothing, not a thing! No more sweeps before I go in to be induced either so I am thinking my chances of going on my own are slim but suppose u never know. I hope it happens whe. I have a positive mental attitude and not in the middle of having an emotional meltdown thinking I can't do any of this. Was in tesco this morn and they opened another til for me cause it was busy. I must have looked very weary. At first I thought how lovely and the. I started to well up about how nice it was of the guy.
That's great baby is head down hwm, 9lb will be a breeze for you!!


----------



## Starstryder

Nothing much more today :( Still have the urge to walk and while doing so got some back contractions and SPD in high gear but that is it. No pattern yet, but here's hoping. :) I am so knackered, I just want to go sleep...might bribe the kidlet lol and take a long nap.


----------



## Laura80

Hello ladies, I think i'm joining you in here. :(


----------



## ShockingB

Hi Laura, I see you're overdue :(, fingers crossed you might still go into labour today and have a real quick labour and have your baby in your arms before midnight, if not I guess you will be a September mummy like most of us here :), so hey, you're not alone! Any talks of induction yet? You had any sweeps done?


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Clearly Laura your baby can sense that the September babies are where it's at and wants to be part of the gang :D


----------



## sweet83

had my baby girl on Aug-30 @ 11:26am ...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Sapphire83

Congrats, sweet!! :flower:


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations! x


----------



## Shezza84uk

Congratulations to all our September ladies who had their LO's as for the rest of us we are nearly there...:happydance: We can officially say we are due in a few days or weeks as *ITS SEPTEMBER TOMORROW!!! *:yipee::headspin::loopy: xxx


----------



## lola_90

If my waters went now, then i probably wouldn't give birth until sept 1st anyway. 

SOOO BABY GET OUT OF MY TUMMY! I've just given him a little nudge and told him to get out, so will see what happens!!!

Soo over being pregnant, just give me my baby, if i could reach down there then i would attempt to bring him out myself.


----------



## Laura80

ShockingB said:


> Hi Laura, I see you're overdue :(, fingers crossed you might still go into labour today and have a real quick labour and have your baby in your arms before midnight, if not I guess you will be a September mummy like most of us here :), so hey, you're not alone! Any talks of induction yet? You had any sweeps done?

I've had 3 sweeps but nothing has worked, booked for induction on Monday but I really want to avoid being induced.


----------



## sweet83

Thanks all ... wish you all have a happy and healthy babies.. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## jaymarie1991

Yay another little one popped out! Keep them coming!
Anyone having really bad pain in their ribs behind the breast? Doc says I should go in but I'm tired of going to the hospital! 
But I woke up this morning crying cause of the pain :( I don't know what to do


----------



## Starstryder

Congrats! :)

Eugh, all that has happened is that my SPD hurts more than ever. Can hardly move now :( *sob* Little girl stretched so hard earlier I saw a little knee pocking out, freaked the kidlet out and made the hubby boggle...


----------



## ShockingB

Congratulations sweet83! 

Laura ive had 2 sweeps and they didnt work for me either! Have you tried any other methods? I know induction wudnt exactly be my first choice but right now i wud love them to book me an induction, they want to try another sweep first tho. If yoy go ahead with induction Monday is only around the corner and you will soon have your baby in ur arms! Plus dont rule out the possibility of going into labour at any time before then! I have my fingers crossed for you hun, hugs


Jaymarie - rib flare kills i was just laying here thinking about how much it hurts! It gets worse when you sit up and for me sleeping with a pillow supporting my bump helps a lot cus means she doesnt rest her bum on my rubs byt on the pillow instead! Its horrible.


----------



## Sapphire83

jaymarie- Sorry to hear you're in pain. Go get checked out, you don't have to suffer unnecessarily.

Starstryder- Our LO has also been stretching like crazy lately. :cloud9: I can imagine how your DH and kidlet freaked out a bit there... :haha:


----------



## jaymarie1991

I can't sleep on my left side cause of the pain and the pillow no longer helps it just sends the pain in the center of my ribs, feels like there is a permanent stick there just poking me and it literally gets sore then I have to stand up to get relief so I can't sleep or sit :(


----------



## Sproglett

Congrats sweet83, welcome to the impatient August baby club lol x


----------



## AngelofTroy

It's september!!!!!


----------



## Clobo

*Sweet*, yay congratulations!! :baby:

*Lola*, aw mate sounds like lots of us just want our babies out now then!!

*Jay*, Im getting chest tightenings, feels like someone is standing on my chest and I cant breathe too well, I wouldn&#8217;t say it was actually painful but its sooooooo uncomfortable it makes me want to cry! Id go in if I were you my dear

*AFM*, Im debating whether to go into the town 10 miles away with my parents as they are going anyway and I could do with buying a few bits and bobs, going to risk it I think but just hoping I don&#8217;t get any pains or waters breaking before we get back! Cant sit at home all day 

Wonder who is next???

xxx


----------



## SophL

September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Has anyone heard from SatanSprite?


----------



## Liberty8888

Wooohooo its september, I'm finally a watermelon and I'm full term!! Can today get any better???!! Happy September Ladies Lol xxx


----------



## suspectpink

Soooooooooooo happy and exited for us all!! :-D hurry up babies :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ethereal

I can't believe it's september already! It's gonna feel great when people ask when I'm due and i can say "26th of THIS MONTH"!! 

Currently doing a happy dance in bed :haha:


----------



## izzy29

I am so emotional now it's so close, I am crying at the thought of everything!!!!


----------



## Ethereal

Also, it's my birthday on my due date so I'm doubly excited!


----------



## Fuze

I just can't belive how fast it's all gone. At the time it all happened so slowly bug looking back now it seems to have passed in minutes!! It feels like yesterday that we told my DH parents and my family (when we were 11 weeks). I finished for maternity leave yesterday and it all just seemed to get a bit real!! Arrgghhhh!! (don't get me wrong I want to meet little one so much but I don't think I am mentally prepared yet!!)


----------



## pompeyvix

I am joining you ladies here....I am 41 weeks 3 days and no sign of baby. Induction Tuesday. Yellow bump!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi pompeyvix :) good luck!!


----------



## Sproglett

Happy due month ladies, Jacob is 4 weeks old today and is still in tiny baby clothes which hang off him, bless him. 

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j96/salbob87/6455EEC9-8E8B-4FD5-8F9B-F32B587CCA95-444-000000F1C85E7D72.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j96/salbob87/F148B6CC-7AA4-44EE-B954-24D49041A1B6-444-000000F1CF7BB7AC.jpg

Ignore his bruised foot, it's been there over a week from his hospital appointment blood tests


----------



## Jemma0717

I can't believe its September already! I thought for sure id have my baby by now but she wants to stay in there and start school later when she's older haha that's ok with me! Bring on my Sept baby now!


----------



## racheal021106

Ooo I'm due in 6 days but I think baba will be late :/ its deffo not as ready as its sister, she nicely came a weeks early :D 

Can't believe its september already, come baby we want to know what colour you are :D :happydance:


----------



## katix333

Well I can now say I'm due TOMORROW !! Xx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Jacob is so cute!! That photo made me so broody! (even though I'm already preggers haha)


----------



## x Helen x

39 weeks today.... arrggghhh! How exciting!!

I keep going backwards and forwards between "please let her come now, I'm so ready!" and "oh my god I could potentially have a baby this week... I am so not ready for this, can I have a couple more months please?!" :haha: please tell me I'm not the only one?!


----------



## Sapphire83

Sproglett- Aaaaaawwww...

Helen- I'm totally with you on this one! Can't win, ey?


----------



## lola_90

Sally he is adorable!!!!

Helen am so with you on that one! I really want him out, but at the same time still can't believe i'm pregnant!!!


----------



## Starstryder

Sprog ~ Aawww! Sweet little boy. 

*sigh* all signs have stopped, she dropped even further and my poor pelvic bone hurts crazy bad. But she seems settled, I keep thinking only 12 days till my c-section. Honestly though I am hurting so much at this moment I feel like I can't go on any further. Classic drama queen moment of course, because what else is there to do lol.

Tomorrow will be better! :D


----------



## Clobo

*Sally*, Jacob is sooooo cute, how much does he weigh now?? Bless him :hugs:

I am soooooo ready now, debating whether to go and have a nice hot curry tonight to help things along??

xxx


----------



## Bec L

Happy September ladies!!! I never in a million years thought I would get this close to my due date, and had resigned myself to having an August baby who would go to school when they were still so little.

So am totally celebrating going so far AND getting to September and now can't wait for our little yellow bean to arrive :) Good luck everyone xx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Awwww look at my little man sprog!

Clobo- I went in and they admitted me so I'm chillin in the hosp. For now, the baby wasn't really active last night as well so they checked the fluids which he said was barely there they almost delivered me last night! They ordered a full scan so that's what I'm waiting on, as far as what I went in for (chest pain) they say it seems as if the muscles at my 6th rib is tender they don't know y tho just offered me a pain patch which is kinda working, what a night!

Thank god the best month ever is here! My baby is gonna be my bday present!( A few days early but who cares) Couldn't ask for anything more!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Oh and my activities with hubby turned me from closed to 1 in a couple of days! Lol


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Sproglett said:


> Happy due month ladies, Jacob is 4 weeks old today and is still in tiny baby clothes which hang off him, bless him.
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j96/salbob87/6455EEC9-8E8B-4FD5-8F9B-F32B587CCA95-444-000000F1C85E7D72.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j96/salbob87/F148B6CC-7AA4-44EE-B954-24D49041A1B6-444-000000F1CF7BB7AC.jpg
> 
> Ignore his bruised foot, it's been there over a week from his hospital appointment blood tests

D'awwwww, his legs are so little! He is lovely. 
I'm due in ten days but have a feeling our little one will keep us waiting.


----------



## lola_90

Clobo - definitely hit up the spicy food! I've had a lot of jerk chicken and rice this week. Am lucky as my fiance is nigerian and most of our food has to have scotch bonnet chillis in it!

Jaymarie - :hugs: maybe that why your having lots of rib pain if you don't have enough fluid to cushion you? Really hope everything is ok. Glad bedroom activites paid off!! We managed to induce some painful braxton hicks last night!

Hope everyones having a good weekend. I'm currently baking lots of cakes and pastries with apples in them! Got an apple tree so supply is neverending! Anyone got any good apple recipes?

Wonder who will be the first 'september baby' my money is on Clobo or Jaymarie at the moment!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

lola_90 said:


> Clobo - definitely hit up the spicy food! I've had a lot of jerk chicken and rice this week. Am lucky as my fiance is nigerian and most of our food has to have scotch bonnet chillis

I've tried eating spicy food but I just can't handle it! I had a tikka masala the other day and my mouth was on fire!


----------



## Jemma0717

lola_90 said:


> Wonder who will be the first 'september baby' my money is on Clobo or Jaymarie at the moment!

I know you ladies don't really know me but can it be me pleeeeeeaasse?! :flower:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've been having jalapenos and spicy mexican all week, with a RLT and EPO cocktail to boot. I went on a hike up a mountain with my mum and dog, and had a ton of baths. She's way too content.


----------



## Jemma0717

MommaAlexis said:


> I've been having jalapenos and spicy mexican all week, with a RLT and EPO cocktail to boot. I went on a hike up a mountain with my mum and dog, and had a ton of baths. She's way too content.

I walked 9 hours at our state fair yesterday....pulling my 6yo in a wagon. NOTHING. :dohh:


----------



## Clobo

*Jemma*, aw bless you for walking that much, will you be induced if nothing happens 
soon??

*Jay*, aw hope you are ok, you are in the best place and good news that they have given you something to sort out the rib pain chick. When is your proper scan??

Im just fed up now, my friends arent going out for indian till 8.30 tonight which is too late for me, grrr, Ben has come home and now gone out to look at lampshades which I told him to but now would rather him be at home and now I have cabin fever!!

We are definitely going out for a nice roast dinner and a walk tomorrow, need somethings to take my mind off it all!! 

Labour :dust: to all xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Jemma0717 said:


> MommaAlexis said:
> 
> 
> I've been having jalapenos and spicy mexican all week, with a RLT and EPO cocktail to boot. I went on a hike up a mountain with my mum and dog, and had a ton of baths. She's way too content.
> 
> I walked 9 hours at our state fair yesterday....pulling my 6yo in a wagon. NOTHING. :dohh:Click to expand...

Omg this made me laugh out loud LOL 9 hours lololol


----------



## Sproglett

Clobo said:


> *Sally*, Jacob is sooooo cute, how much does he weigh now?? Bless him :hugs:
> 
> I am soooooo ready now, debating whether to go and have a nice hot curry tonight to help things along??
> 
> xxx


he was 6lbs 2 on wed, and i think defo go for a curry lol


----------



## Ethereal

So frustrating to know I've still got 25 days to go, and theres no guarantee she will even come then. I might be an October mummy :cry:

I'm so ready to meet her right now argh!


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, PMA is good, had to laugh at you starting to cry at the new checkout being opened though!
Laura, which hospital are you at? I was induced just over 4 years ago at the Royal - hope it happens before Monday for you though...
Congratulations sweet83 :)
Lola, you could try a DIY sweep?
Jaymarie, I'm glad you went in, I've had intercostal muscle pain before (when not pregnant) and it was agony, so can't imagine that with a bump in the way as well... hope your detailed scan goes well 
Liberty, happy 37 weeks!
Pompeyvix, hi! Hope your yellow bump arrives for you before Tuesday
Sproglett Jacob's photos are gorgeous
Katix, happy due date for tomorrow!
Helen, I know what you mean about being ready and not ready at the same time - in labour with DD1 (transition) I told them I'd changed my mind and could I actually just go home again please!
Starstryder, not too long to go now til your section... hang in there!
Jemma and Alex and Laura and all the other overdue August mums, I really do hope you are all next!!


I had hot curry last night. Nothing. Climbed a mammoth flight of steps coming home today (I hate the hills in my city some days!) - all 83 steps - and all I got was out of breath... I don't know why I'm being impatient yet, this one's not allowed out until Monday when my parents get here to look after the girls!


----------



## ShockingB

Lola_90 i have a nigerian friend, first time i went to her house for a meal i nearly died lolol mo joke, the food was soooo spicy i could not believe it, but she is used to it! Lol they sure use a lot of chillis haha, the second time i went there i went prepared lol, defo knew what to expect and had a glass of water ready in my hand. Im used to it now though and love it! Its a shame shes moved to london! I need some nigerian food!!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Just to update, they still don't like how much fluids is surrounding the baby its lower than average for his age so I have another scan tuesday cause monday is a holiday here, then they'll decide on if they will have to deliver me then


----------



## Sproglett

Keep us informed jaymarie x x


----------



## erinlena

*update* Baby Tanner Liam will be here on monday! =) they booked my ceserean for 7:30 am on labor day. =) i cant wait!


----------



## SatansSprite

I'm home now with LO. I'm gonna do a separate thread with birth story cause things got a little more interesting than just a straight forward c-section, in a good way though. Needless to say though, my little Jackson Klaas is here

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/553853_517691748257885_595149272_n.jpg


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Gorgeous! What a superb name ;) that's my one year olds name name :) can't wait to hear all about it. Congratulations xx


----------



## SatansSprite

Thread is located here: Birth Story

And thanks Elmo, I've noticed in your siggy in your posts and kept meaning to mention something but kept getting distracted, haha.


----------



## lola_90

Shocking - at first i was like wow! with the heat but now i am used to it! 

jaymarie - hoping little one is ok :flower:

satans - congratulations :flower:


----------



## Sproglett

Congrats SatansSprite, He's gorgeous x x


----------



## jaymarie1991

SatansSprite-What a beautiful baby boy! 


Thanks girls ill keep u updated!


----------



## Jemma0717

ShockingB said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommaAlexis said:
> 
> 
> I've been having jalapenos and spicy mexican all week, with a RLT and EPO cocktail to boot. I went on a hike up a mountain with my mum and dog, and had a ton of baths. She's way too content.
> 
> I walked 9 hours at our state fair yesterday....pulling my 6yo in a wagon. NOTHING. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg this made me laugh out loud LOL 9 hours lolololClick to expand...

Lol I was quite shocked myself that I made it all day! Can't believe nothing happened?!



Clobo said:


> *Jemma*, aw bless you for walking that much, will you be induced if nothing happens
> soon??
> 
> *Jay*, aw hope you are ok, you are in the best place and good news that they have given you something to sort out the rib pain chick. When is your proper scan??
> 
> Im just fed up now, my friends arent going out for indian till 8.30 tonight which is too late for me, grrr, Ben has come home and now gone out to look at lampshades which I told him to but now would rather him be at home and now I have cabin fever!!
> 
> We are definitely going out for a nice roast dinner and a walk tomorrow, need somethings to take my mind off it all!!
> 
> Labour :dust: to all xxx

Yes, induction set to start Tuesday night. Sept 4th


----------



## Starstryder

SS ~ Congrats! Sweet little man :)

Eugh, contractions all night went from 10 - 15 min apart and then suddenly at 6am they just stopped. :(


----------



## Clobo

*Satans*, *Congratulations* and what a cute little thing he is! Lovely story and well done fo pressin on and going au naturale in the end!!

I cant wait for things to start, every day i wake up and wonder if today will be the day!!

xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

Actually I didn't go natural, I had the c-section. The doc was trying to encourage it and I almost got persuaded but the eagerness or whatever of the anesthesiologist being ready for me at that moment is what made me decide to go forward with it since it's what I had gone into the hospital with the intent of getting.


----------



## jaymarie1991

I'm here at 5am because I'm literally hurting right now, and not in labor:( the top of my bump between my ribs gets so sore when I lay down that it starts to hurt when I breathe and the pain wakes me up, I keep thinking its the babys butt but I don't think I'm supposed to be having so much discomfort that I can't sleep! I prop up with a pillow and everything I'm in so much pain I don't know what to do :(


----------



## ShockingB

Congrats SS, im going to read your birth story now. How is bubba and how are you recovering? Hugs


----------



## ShockingB

Jay,arie hun im sorry youre in pain im exactly the same and it is babys butt right under my ribs i keep pushing it down but i think she is a long baby and there isnt enuf space for her to put her cute little ass anywhere else. So for me, pain killers, ice and my pregnancy pillow helped, with the pain. I dont know what to suggest other than try those things. Im also very sore on my ribs, even just touching it hurts. Crap isnt it. Soon b over!


----------



## ShockingB

Clobo said:


> I cant wait for things to start, every day i wake up and wonder if today will be the day!!
> 
> xxx

me too!! :coffee:


----------



## Ethereal

Good luck to all you ladies who are really close, hopefully todays the day!

As for me, I suppose it's still too early to be hoping she'll come along. :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ethereal said:


> Good luck to all you ladies who are really close, hopefully todays the day!
> 
> As for me, I suppose it's still too early to be hoping she'll come along. :(

I'm already hoping lol! We went out for dinner with friends last night at a South American restaurant and my friend kept saying to me, "nothing spicy! we don't want an early arrival!" I gave her my most frustrated look and said "I'm full term on Wednesday!" Wonder what she'd say to the huge amounts of chillies, curries, walking, RLT, EPO etc I've been eating/drinking/doing for the last week or so! Ha ha. 

She's organising my baby shower for in a couple of weeks so I think she's worried that I'll go into labour before we get to have it, personally if baby wants to come to the baby shower then that's fine with me.. he/she is coming to the Wedding after all! :rofl:


----------



## Ethereal

AngelofTroy said:


> Ethereal said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies who are really close, hopefully todays the day!
> 
> As for me, I suppose it's still too early to be hoping she'll come along. :(
> 
> I'm already hoping lol! We went out for dinner with friends last night at a South American restaurant and my friend kept saying to me, "nothing spicy! we don't want an early arrival!" I gave her my most frustrated look and said "I'm full term on Wednesday!" Wonder what she'd say to the huge amounts of chillies, curries, walking, RLT, EPO etc I've been eating/drinking/doing for the last week or so! Ha ha.
> 
> She's organising my baby shower for in a couple of weeks so I think she's worried that I'll go into labour before we get to have it, personally if baby wants to come to the baby shower then that's fine with me.. he/she is coming to the Wedding after all! :rofl:Click to expand...

Hehe yes i forgot we are full term on Wednesday! I will be trying everything to help her get a wiggle on, but I'm trying to prepare for a late arrival to avoid disappointment! 

I've not had a baby shower, none of my friends or family live here so it's been quite a lonely experience. :(

I was thinking Angel, wouldn't it be so great if we had our LOs on the same day seeing as we both have the same due date! :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Jay, aw mate thats the sort of pains i have been getting .... mine arent always at night when i lie down though, they last for a few hours at a time and i havent yet figured out what makes it go away, tried some gaviscon last night and that seemed to help a bit! Big hugs xxx


----------



## Courtfrog

Yay! My little man is here!!!


----------



## Clobo

Pictures and story please Courtfrog - *congratulations*!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ethereal said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethereal said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies who are really close, hopefully todays the day!
> 
> As for me, I suppose it's still too early to be hoping she'll come along. :(
> 
> I'm already hoping lol! We went out for dinner with friends last night at a South American restaurant and my friend kept saying to me, "nothing spicy! we don't want an early arrival!" I gave her my most frustrated look and said "I'm full term on Wednesday!" Wonder what she'd say to the huge amounts of chillies, curries, walking, RLT, EPO etc I've been eating/drinking/doing for the last week or so! Ha ha.
> 
> She's organising my baby shower for in a couple of weeks so I think she's worried that I'll go into labour before we get to have it, personally if baby wants to come to the baby shower then that's fine with me.. he/she is coming to the Wedding after all! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe yes i forgot we are full term on Wednesday! I will be trying everything to help her get a wiggle on, but I'm trying to prepare for a late arrival to avoid disappointment!
> 
> I've not had a baby shower, none of my friends or family live here so it's been quite a lonely experience. :(
> 
> I was thinking Angel, wouldn't it be so great if we had our LOs on the same day seeing as we both have the same due date! :haha:Click to expand...

That'd be brilliant! 
I'm trying to mentally prepare for a late arrival too but it's so hard isn't it? I kind of don't mind up to the end of September but October sounds sooo much further away even if it's only a matter of days, don't you think? 

It's a shame you don't have family and friends nearby, did you move to be with your OH? My baby shower is just an excuse to see people really, not worried about presents as we have everything now!! I can't get used to someone planning a party for me though, I keep worrying that the right people have been invited etc, I don't even know when it is!


----------



## Sapphire83

Congratulations, Courtfrog!! :happydance:


----------



## Sproglett

Congratulations Courtfrog x x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Still here..


----------



## Jemma0717

MommaAlexis said:


> Still here..

Me too....


----------



## lola_90

Congratulations courtfrog :flower: birth story and pics please!!!!

Anyone else fed up of people staring? Went to asda and literally felt like a walking freak show this old lady came up to me in the bakery aisle (were else would i be?) and started stroking my arm saying in a patronising voice 'does the baby want doughnuts, does he, thats it you eat all the doughnuts'!!!!!

Then the checkout man said he hoped there was a doctor nearby as i looked like i was fit to burst! So over it, i don't care what people think but would prefer if they kept it to themselves!

Am stuck at home as my oh has gone to the pub to watch the football, he told me not to worry as i have the baby to keep me company :dohh: and i've just eaten the last packet of biscuits in the house, thats two packs in less than 24 hours! :blush:

RANT OVER!!!!


----------



## racheal021106

And me . . . 

i think i'll be here for a while :brat::rofl:


----------



## Baby2012

Courtfrog said:


> Yay! My little man is here!!!

Congratulations!!!! 

Ladies she has a birth story in the third tri board, it's a this is it thread. Would post link but I'm on my phone. 

Ladies still hanging on overdue my thoughts are with you but not long to go until your babies are here :dance: :yipee: :cloud9: xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

We are doing well, and my recovery is going well too. This is my 2nd child but man this whole being a mom to a teeny tiny newborn AT HOME is new to me. My older son had weight issues and was in hospital for 4 weeks, about 2 of those in an incubator so we were only allowed short holds - just for feeds really, before being told to put him back in the warm. So this LO's major cuddlebug tendencies have been something unexpected, cause this boy won't settle in his bed - he will only settle if being held.


----------



## holywoodmum

Jaymarie, can they not give you some safe pain relief? you need your rest now!
Erinlena, all the very best for your caesarean tomorrow!
SatansSprite, congratulations! That must have thrown you getting to hospital and being 5cm already! Glad you're home now to recover and have lots of cuddles! Have you tried using a sling?
Congratulations courtfrog!
Alex and Jemma, sorry to hear you're still hanging on - I feel your pain - I'm hoping I don't go 11-12 days overdue agian but given that it's happened twice, I reckon it's likely!
Lola, I'm trying to be proud of my bump - it's more that it keeps getting stuck! all the cafe loos in Germany seem to be tiny, so I'm forever getting stuck round doors! I got asked yesterday if I was having twins...
As for me, well my plug has started coming away :happydance: never happened in two previous pregnancies - not holding my breath that it's a sign of anything imminent though!


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations Courtfrog!

Definitely ready for my bed! Spent the day judging a Majorettes competition. Worth it to see my little girl dance too though! x


----------



## jaymarie1991

I'm jealous of all u girls who can sleep, the pain is not from indigestion its the baby pushing on something he shouldn't be pushing on, I'm back at the hospital cause my doctor says its not normal to feel that much pain, Tylenol doesn't help I just wish they could give me something to knock me out, have some more ultrasounds tomorrow, but I think I'm getting depressed

Sorry for being so annoying about my issues:(


----------



## holywoodmum

You're not being annoying hun, if getting it off your chest (excuse the pun!) helps at all, then it's got to be worth it... I've always taken cocodamol when I've had bad back pain while pregnant (Tylenol 3?) would they prescribe you that?


----------



## lola_90

Think i may be having contractions!!!!!

They are coming every 10 mins :happydance:

My fiance isn't convinced that anything is happening though, maybe in denial :dohh:

Just bought a contraction app on my blackberry so will see how long they are lasting etc

Will keep you updated :flower:


----------



## KathrynW

lola_90 said:


> Think i may be having contractions!!!!!
> 
> They are coming every 10 mins :happydance:
> 
> My fiance isn't convinced that anything is happening though, maybe in denial :dohh:
> 
> Just bought a contraction app on my blackberry so will see how long they are lasting etc
> 
> Will keep you updated :flower:

Good Luck! Hope this is it for you! :hugs: x


----------



## lola_90

Last one lasted for 2 mins :shrug:

And don't understand the stupid contraction app i've just bought!!!!

Ahh, and my fiance is convinced that nothing will happen until my water breaks and at the moment i am just being dramatic!


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Are the contractions coming closer together? You are due the same day as me! I'm really hoping something happens for you but if not we've still got time :)


----------



## Remlap

Good luck Lola!


----------



## lola_90

Still every 10 mins!, if my spd wasn't so bad then i would be walking up the stairs like a mad woman!

Will see what happens! Not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Ethereal

Ooh fingers crossed something's happening Lola!


----------



## Sproglett

Tell ur fiancé not everyone's waters break first, fingers crosse this is it for you x x


----------



## lola_90

Sally - have told him that already! Silly men! Last one was 15 mins apart :cry:

Really hope they aren't going to slow down anymore :(


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Well I will keep my hopes up for you. If one of us can go early I'd be happy as larry living vicariously through you xD

Wait and see what happens within the hour, you never know. Maybe the contractions will become more frequent and stronger. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you :D

(and if it doesn't happen we can sob together lol)


----------



## lola_90

Am soo pissed off with my stupid body :cry:

They have slowed down, still getting them but they aren't as strong and don't hurt as much, but stomach still goes rock hard :shrug:

Am off to have a shower and shave my legs and everything else, need to be prepared now!

Hoping that if they do slow down that my sweep on thursday will be productive :thumbup:

Thanks everyone, you guys are more supportive than my oh at the moment! He's in bed now! :flower:


----------



## jaymarie1991

My platelets keep dropping, my placenta is attacking me, I'm being induced within the hour wish me luck girls


----------



## Sapphire83

Good luck, jay!! Update when you can. :hugs:


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Good luck :)


----------



## MissDimity

jaymarie1991 said:


> My platelets keep dropping, my placenta is attacking me, I'm being induced within the hour wish me luck girls

Good luck!


----------



## Shezza84uk

jaymarie1991 said:


> My platelets keep dropping, my placenta is attacking me, I'm being induced within the hour wish me luck girls

good luck hun!! xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I am done done done!!


----------



## Sproglett

Good luck jay x x


----------



## campost006

Anyone dilated yet? I'm 1cm due on the 12th....impatiently waiting lol


----------



## Fuze

Ooo good luck with the induction xx


----------



## Starstryder

Good luck Jay! :)

Lola, we are in the same boat....contractions all day 10 min apart but then I went to bed and they are gone again. *sigh*


----------



## AngelofTroy

New term and I'm off to work, gulp! Really not looking forward to all the comments on my size after 6 weeks away.. I am feeling rather sensitive and night cry if someone tells me I look like a whale! 

Good luck to the ladies making progress!


----------



## AngelofTroy

ARGH!! just missed the bus by literally seconds, F***ing bus driver saw me, heavily pregnant, waving madly at him literally 20 seconds away from the stop, I even started running, he looked right at me!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Good luck Jay! Waiting for an update!! x


----------



## ShockingB

Omg jay!!! Good luck! Praying for you n bubba


----------



## CoffeePuffin

AngelofTroy said:


> ARGH!! just missed the bus by literally seconds, F***ing bus driver saw me, heavily pregnant, waving madly at him literally 20 seconds away from the stop, I even started running, he looked right at me!

What an arse! I find a lot of bus drivers do this though, some of them are just impatient.


----------



## Ethereal

How is everyone feeling today ladies? :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm sick of being pregnant now. :( blahhhh


----------



## SophL

I have stopped sleeping, but am otherwise well. Maybe it's my body's way of preparing for motherhood, haha.


----------



## Jemma0717

I feel like I can't breathe! Anytime I get a contraction, it feels like my lungs are being squished! Come on I'm so ready to be done........


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh yeah its also 4am.....I guess this is the new time for my body to wake up. What the hell


----------



## MommaAlexis

5am here lol! I've had no contractions or anything at all.


----------



## Jemma0717

MommaAlexis said:


> 5am here lol! I've had no contractions or anything at all.


I've had loads of random ones that amount to absolutely nothing. Last Wednesday I had a lot of painful ones for about 2 hours straight so I figured I dilated more....haha what a joke. Went to the dr Thursday to find out I was back at 1cm when I WAS 2 cm.


----------



## MommaAlexis

My OB doesn't believe in checking dilation >.< I hate being in the dark. He won't be the one inducing me, the one that is does check so I'll find out Wednesday.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

How frustrating Jemma! I remember being told i had gone "backwards" when being induced with my first. The night before they told me i was 3cm, the next morning a different mw said nope your 2cm! I cried lol x


----------



## Jemma0717

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> How frustrating Jemma! I remember being told i had gone "backwards" when being induced with my first. The night before they told me i was 3cm, the next morning a different mw said nope your 2cm! I cried lol x


Oh man I sure hope it doesn't happen to me again. I go in tomorrow night for cervical ripening and then induction Wednesday morning. I hope I don't go backwards because I can't start the drip until 3cm


----------



## Baby2012

Good luck Lola and jay! How exciting to wake up to action!!!!


----------



## Pixie19

ITS MY DUE DATE!!!!!!!!!! :shock: Where has the last 9/10 months gone?!! Cant believe its nearly over :cry:


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone :wave:

Aw *Jay*, I don&#8217;t think mine is indigestion either but I think its not helping my cause much. Don&#8217;t be sorry, that&#8217;s what we are here for chick :hugs: .... ooh just read on .... hope everything is ok my dear and that you now have your :baby: in your arms.

*Lola*, exciting, maybe the donuts worked?? Not the rude people though!! Ben thinks nothing will happen till waters break then ill be at home in the bath for 24 hours before going to hospital &#8230;. Where do they get these things from??

*Angel*, how are some people so insensitive?? Hope you got to work ok and that everyone was nice to you??

Hey Due Date buddies, *Pixie *and *Shocking *&#8230; I feel like shit today, so grotty and still have a tight chest, definitely asking for some help tomorrow at MW apt, though they don&#8217;t generally sweep till 41 weeks, im going to beg!!

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Jaymarie - good luck hun :fingers:

Starstryder - it sucks doesn't it :(

Angeloftroy - that is ridiculous, I would complain to the bus company, stupid arsehole!

Shocking - happy due date, hope baby comes soon :)

Well no luck here. I'm still pregnant, no contractions now. My oh is being a pain in the bum and is annoyed with me because I am frustrated :( he said that I should just get a c-section and stop complaining :cry:


----------



## Pixie19

I get a sweep tomorrow. 
Im quite sure it wont work, im only having it done so midwife can check my cervix and see if im dilated :thumbup: 

Hope everyones baby's get a wiggle on for them :hugs:


----------



## ShockingB

Boo i see we're all still waiting!! Had my THiRD sweep today! Gosh ive seriously had enough! Theyve booked me in for an induction though so at least thats something to look forward to! 

Pixie i hope your sweep works!! Ive been very unlucky up to now! 

Clobo, tell me about it, i feel a bit depressed too, just dont quite know what to do with myself!! I hope they give you a sweep sooner rather than later, these September 3rd babies seem to be very stubborn! 

Thank you lola :), how are you feeling? Ive been having a lot of tightenings since friday, quite intense and coming ever 7-10 minutes, i thought it could be the start of something but then it just stops on its own - totally annoying!


----------



## ShockingB

Arghhh, why does it say 1 day to go??! Today IS the day (or is supposed to be anyway)


----------



## Clobo

Hope today is the day for us!! 

I dont know what to do with myself either, today is the LONGEST day of my life!!!! :grr:

Im hoping to avoid induction as it means I have to go to the big hospital not the local one but what will be will be i guess!!

Labour :dust: for everyone that wants it xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Tell me about it!! Literally sat at home trying to think of something to do to keep my mind off things! Going out later for a meal with my parents in law which have come up to see us, but honestly? I just wanna go to bed and not wake up until i start contracting lol, sad i know!


----------



## Jemma0717

Its hard for me to believe that tonight will be my last night home without a baby! Getting soo excited


----------



## ShockingB

Im excited for you Gemma. What time are you going in to be induced?


----------



## Jemma0717

ShockingB said:


> Im excited for you Gemma. What time are you going in to be induced?

I have to call labor and delivery tomorrow night at 6pm and they will tell me to come in between then and 10pm for cervical ripening....I will stay overnight and once I'm at 3cm they will start inducing :)


----------



## Sapphire83

Jemma0717 said:


> Its hard for me to believe that tonight will be my last night home without a baby! Getting soo excited

So exciting!! You will be holding your LO in no time.


----------



## ShockingB

Jemma0717 said:


> ShockingB said:
> 
> 
> Im excited for you Gemma. What time are you going in to be induced?
> 
> I have to call labor and delivery tomorrow night at 6pm and they will tell me to come in between then and 10pm for cervical ripening....I will stay overnight and once I'm at 3cm they will start inducing :)Click to expand...

:happydance: make sure you keep posting on here while youre in hospital


----------



## MommaAlexis

I really hope I can avoid the oxytocin. I wonder why they're putting you on it no matter what at 3cm? It's like a last resort here if nothing else works. If I were to get to 3cm, they'd break my waters and then wait 24 hours for oxytocin.


----------



## Jemma0717

ShockingB said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShockingB said:
> 
> 
> Im excited for you Gemma. What time are you going in to be induced?
> 
> I have to call labor and delivery tomorrow night at 6pm and they will tell me to come in between then and 10pm for cervical ripening....I will stay overnight and once I'm at 3cm they will start inducing :)Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: make sure you keep posting on here while youre in hospitalClick to expand...


Oh I will!


----------



## Jemma0717

MommaAlexis said:


> I really hope I can avoid the oxytocin. I wonder why they're putting you on it no matter what at 3cm? It's like a last resort here if nothing else works. If I were to get to 3cm, they'd break my waters and then wait 24 hours for oxytocin.

If you haven't noticed, the US does everything backasswards. As far as I know, this is the way they always do it


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lmao apparently! I guess it's more money based there.


----------



## Clobo

Good luck *Jemma*!!! xxx

*Shocking*, i feel exactly the same way chick!! xxx


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Jealous of you ladies who are at your due date. Mine is so close yet still feels like ages away.


----------



## Charlotteee

I thought I was gonna have him yesterday :(

Contractions were every 5 minutes lasting about a minute and a half from 9.30pm to 5.30am! I rang the birth centre twice and they were ready to let me go in but then everything went irregular again, got back ache and cramps again today, think I've had my clear out, and I lost my plug saturday and had pink blood sunday morning. Seen the MW today, Jenson is measuring 41 weeks on the fundal height :shock: - he's always been a few weeks ahead though - is fully engaged and she said she doesn't think she will be seeing me at my appointment next week, so come on out baby!!!!! xx


----------



## Sapphire83

Charlotteee said:


> I thought I was gonna have him yesterday :(
> 
> Contractions were every 5 minutes lasting about a minute and a half from 9.30pm to 5.30am! I rang the birth centre twice and they were ready to let me go in but then everything went irregular again, got back ache and cramps again today, think I've had my clear out, and I lost my plug saturday and had pink blood sunday morning. Seen the MW today, Jenson is measuring 41 weeks on the fundal height :shock: - he's always been a few weeks ahead though - is fully engaged and she said she doesn't think she will be seeing me at my appointment next week, so come on out baby!!!!! xx

Sounds very promising, Hun! Fingers crossed your little man makes an appearance very soon.


----------



## Charlotteee

Hoping all the overdue girls get their babies soon :hugs: xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I am sooooo tired. I hope I have the energy for labour, I'm really worried about it cause I can't even go a day without like two naps..


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hiya everyone :) Work was OK in the end, although I'm thinking of hanging a sign around my neck that says:

- Due 26th September
- We don't know if it's a boy or a girl
- YES there is definitely only one in there! 

:rofl:


----------



## Clobo

*Alexis*, I know what you mean, if id gone into labour today i know i wouldnt have had the energy!! We need our sleep but cant get it, not fair!!!

*Angel*, i know we need signs or cards we can give out to people!!

xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Maybe I could go into business making personalised pregnancy signs/T-shirts!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Argh, took my bra off as it's a bit tight now and I was getting too hot cooking.. looked down and I have a big damp patch on my left boob :dohh: forgot all about leaking as normally the slightly padded bra must disguise it!


----------



## Clobo

I was sat in bed the other morning in the nuddy and felt a drop of wet on my belly, twas my boob leaking, only had a teeny bit of wetness before but this was full on droplet and when i squeezed more some white came out!! Sorry if TMI but i thought it was amazing, hopefully good signs for our milk coming in on time!!

xxx


----------



## Pixie19

When would you ring MW with regular braxton hicks? 
Im having braxton hicks between every 3-6 minutes...they're not painful though....tried walking around because everything i've read says moving around should stop them but it makes them get slightly painful and last longer....:/ a couple i've had lasted over 2 minutes!! 
Should i keep timing them? This happened before a week or 2 ago they were painful in my back, but then trailed off after i went to bed...:/ 

OH is freaking out, but i feel pretty calm and normal...apart from having a little backache i feel fine :/


----------



## AngelofTroy

Clobo said:


> I was sat in bed the other morning in the nuddy and felt a drop of wet on my belly, twas my boob leaking, only had a teeny bit of wetness before but this was full on droplet and when i squeezed more some white came out!! Sorry if TMI but i thought it was amazing, hopefully good signs for our milk coming in on time!!
> 
> xxx

Yeah I'm hoping it's a good sign we'll do well with BF! 

I've soaked patches through my pajama top every night since about 28 weeks! It is amazing isn't it! I thought it was just at night though, because of squishing my boobs by lying on my side, it's only just occurred to me that my bra has probably been protecting my tops during the day!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Pixie19 said:


> When would you ring MW with regular braxton hicks?
> Im having braxton hicks between every 3-6 minutes...they're not painful though....tried walking around because everything i've read says moving around should stop them but it makes them get slightly painful and last longer....:/ a couple i've had lasted over 2 minutes!!
> Should i keep timing them? This happened before a week or 2 ago they were painful in my back, but then trailed off after i went to bed...:/
> 
> OH is freaking out, but i feel pretty calm and normal...apart from having a little backache i feel fine :/

I think they say to ring if you get 5 in an hour so I'd definitely ring and check! You never know, it could be the start of something!


----------



## Clobo

Pixie i wouldnt be agraid of ringing the MW with anything like this to be honest, you can explain to them whats going on and then they can let you know whether they think you need to go in. Hopefully if they are becoming more painful from moving around then they are actual contractions and not just BH .... still time for a due date baby!!!

Good luck my dear, keep us posted xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

HAPPY 40 WEEKS to Becky, Cloey, Leanne, Lucy, Pixie19, and Daniela!! :happydance:

Pixie, I don't think there's ever any harm in calling if you want to. Personally, I wouldn't, since my doctor said there's no need at this point unless it's hard to walk or talk through them. But he knows I want to labor at home. Hope it's the start of something for you either way. :hugs:


----------



## Pixie19

I just had one that was 5 minutes long!!! :shock: 

My midwifes coming out in the morning to do my sweep so i think i'll just leave it until then.......
OH has texted her, coz he's freaking out bless him :) 
I keep saying its probably not it yet because im not in pain, but he keeps saying 'yeah but babe, you have a high pain threshold' :haha:

They seem to be getting further apart now, they went down to around every 3 minutes but now have gone to 5 minutes....

Booooo :(


----------



## mummyb1

Well ladies just an update from me Laia Rose was born last night 2nd September 2012 at 21:42 via emergency ceserian section weighing 7lbs 2, we are both in hospital still after a very traumatic delivery but we are both doing really well I am so in love she is just perfect I will update with a full story and pictures when we are home but for now just thought I would let you all know :)


----------



## KathrynW

mummyb1 said:


> Well ladies just an update from me Laia Rose was born last night 2nd September 2012 at 21:42 via emergency ceserian section weighing 7lbs 2, we are both in hospital still after a very traumatic delivery but we are both doing really well I am so in love she is just perfect I will update with a full story and pictures when we are home but for now just thought I would let you all know :)

Congratulations! Glad you're both well. x


----------



## AngelofTroy

mummyb1 said:


> Well ladies just an update from me Laia Rose was born last night 2nd September 2012 at 21:42 via emergency ceserian section weighing 7lbs 2, we are both in hospital still after a very traumatic delivery but we are both doing really well I am so in love she is just perfect I will update with a full story and pictures when we are home but for now just thought I would let you all know :)

Eeeee! Congratulations! :D Can't wait to see pictures! xx


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Congratulations mummyb1 :)


----------



## Sproglett

mummyb1 said:


> Well ladies just an update from me Laia Rose was born last night 2nd September 2012 at 21:42 via emergency ceserian section weighing 7lbs 2, we are both in hospital still after a very traumatic delivery but we are both doing really well I am so in love she is just perfect I will update with a full story and pictures when we are home but for now just thought I would let you all know :)

Congratulations hunny, so happy she's finally here and that she waited from the original scares you had, cant wait to read your story and see piks


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats mummyb1!! Glad you are both doing well now. :hugs:


----------



## Shezza84uk

Congratulations!! hope you recover quickly xx


----------



## Remlap

Huge congrats mummyb1! Gorgeous name too!


----------



## Baby2012

mummyb1 said:


> Well ladies just an update from me Laia Rose was born last night 2nd September 2012 at 21:42 via emergency ceserian section weighing 7lbs 2, we are both in hospital still after a very traumatic delivery but we are both doing really well I am so in love she is just perfect I will update with a full story and pictures when we are home but for now just thought I would let you all know :)


Congrats!!!! Can't wait to hear all, glad you're both ok xxx


----------



## izzy29

Congrats mummyb1!!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## lola_90

Clobo - I know what you mean about the boobs! I always smile when I leak and feel all proud that my body knows what to do :)

Ashlie :happydance: baby is here! Hope you are both ok and recover quickly :flower: Can't wait to read your birth story and see pics


----------



## pandn

Ethan was born at 37w3d via c-section on 31st August at 4:41pm weighing 2.47kg. We both came home yesterday morning(2nd September) and are doing well. Can't believe how inlove I am, his perfect in every way.


----------



## Sapphire83

mummyb1 and pandn- Huge congrats on the arrival of your LOs!! :hugs:


----------



## Sproglett

Congrats pandn


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations pandn! x


----------



## Starstryder

Welcome to the world Laila! :) Congrats


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations ladies! :D x

Was hoping to have heard something from jayMarie? :(

Hope all you overdue ladies are coping ok! 

I was having some strong bh again last night, it will take a while for me to realize its actually labour when the time comes lol 

My eldest had his first day at school today! I cant believe it x


----------



## Baby2012

pandn said:


> Ethan was born at 37w3d via c-section on 31st August at 4:41pm weighing 2.47kg. We both came home yesterday morning(2nd September) and are doing well. Can't believe how inlove I am, his perfect in every way.

:happydance: another baby! Congrats x


----------



## Pixie19

Congratulations to the new Mummy's!! 

I ended up going to the hospial last night, realised i hadn't felt my little boy moving the whole time i was timing the contractions so i started to freak out that something was wrong!! 
They hooked me up to the machine to monitor baby's heartbeat etc. which was fine, and he finally started having a wiggle about 15-20 minutes later!! 
Midwife said the machine was picking up a few tightenings, but because i didnt seem to be in any pain, she was happy to send me home and didnt feel she needed to examine me...
Felt like a right drama queen when i got home! But glad my little boy is okay! 

Continued having the tightenings throughout the night, some got quite painful and wouldn't let me get back to sleep, and have woke this morning with a bad diarroeah bellyache :( 
Having a sweep this morning when Midwife finally decides to get here....Not been told an appointment time so im hoping she's not forgot about me!! 

Hope everyone else is okay :flower:


----------



## Jemma0717

Was hoping i would have went into labor on my own in the middle of the night like i did with LO#1 @ 41 weeks but nope Im still here. induction starts tonight


----------



## ShockingB

Congratulations ladies!! I hpe you and your babies are doing well! We want birth stories and pictures pleaaaase!

Im also worried bwt jaymarie? Hope youre alright hun, let us know!!

Pixie i had a lot of intense tightenings on saturday they were comin every 7-10 minutes for hours then just stopped! Its annoying cus it always feels like this could be it and then nufin happens! Anyway fingers crossed that your sweep will work for you, ive had 3 done and nothing :( 

Clobo i hope youre ok, any symptoms or signs? 

Thank you seaweed eater!

I feel less desperate now i know im going in for induction next week. Gonna spend as much time as possible trying to enjoy myself because next week i will be a busy mummy! :) 

Have a good day ladies


----------



## ShockingB

Jemma0717 said:


> Was hoping i would have went into labor on my own in the middle of the night like i did with LO#1 @ 41 weeks but nope Im still here. induction starts tonight

Jemma wat tym is it there now? Wow, how excited myst u be? Did u get any sleep last nyt? I know i wuda been up all night with excitment about today lol


----------



## Sapphire83

pixie- Good to hear your LO is okay, hope your sweep is successful.

Jemma- Best of luck!! Update when you can.


----------



## Jemma0717

ShockingB said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Was hoping i would have went into labor on my own in the middle of the night like i did with LO#1 @ 41 weeks but nope Im still here. induction starts tonight
> 
> Jemma wat tym is it there now? Wow, how excited myst u be? Did u get any sleep last nyt? I know i wuda been up all night with excitment about today lolClick to expand...

Its only 5:30am. i actually slept better than most nights which surprises me. 

i have to call them at 6pm for them to tell me when to come in. Ladies, keep your fingers crossed they don't become overly booked and make me wait another day. I was supposed to start yesterday but they were too busy


----------



## ShockingB

Fingers crossed!! 

One of the girls had the brilliant idea to put up her facebook page link so that whoever wanted to could add her. I think it would be a great a idea to do that here since we all sort of 'know' each other lol. So if youre interested, put up the link to your facebook and whoever wants to can add you :) I will defo be adding, I just don't know what the link to my facebook page is? I know, I know, I'm a bit slow!! I swear I wasnt like this before I got pregnant lol!


----------



## Remlap

ShockingB said:


> Fingers crossed!!
> 
> One of the girls had the brilliant idea to put up her facebook page link so that whoever wanted to could add her. I think it would be a great a idea to do that here since we all sort of 'know' each other lol. So if youre interested, put up the link to your facebook and whoever wants to can add you :) I will defo be adding, I just don't know what the link to my facebook page is? I know, I know, I'm a bit slow!! I swear I wasnt like this before I got pregnant lol!

I'm the same. Thick now, never used to be. Honestly the stuff I come out with, dh just looks at me in horror...

Hope You progress soon shocking, feel bad for you being overdue!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Oo, good luck Gemma. Hope they don't keep you waiting.


----------



## Clobo

Congratulations *MummyB*, cant wait to hear your story and meet Laila! :happydance:

Wonderful news *Pandn *:yippee:

*Elmo*, same here chick, im having such strong BH and back pains that im wondering if labour will creep up on me quickly &#8230;. Heres hoping!!

Good luck *Pixie*, how did the sweep go??

I had an internal check this morning, cervix still high but nice and soft, another booked for Friday and pineapple for lunch!! Wasn&#8217;t going to bother but Midwife suggested it and I like it so thought why not!!!

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Clobo - did you have a sweep today then? Hope the pineapple works! I finished the last one yesterday so need to stock up!!! Doesn't seem to be working but healthier than chocolate!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine :)


----------



## SatansSprite

Elmo - like you my oldest started school today too, it's so weird to see them grow up so quickly, isn't it?


----------



## KathrynW

SatansSprite said:


> Elmo - like you my oldest started school today too, it's so weird to see them grow up so quickly, isn't it?

My oldest daughter started today too. It's quite scary how quickly they grow up! Rosie was in tears this morning though! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

oh bless her! Tyler is far too independent lol soon as the doors opened he ran in and i had to fight my way through to go find him and get a kiss goodbye! Doesn't seem like over 4 years since i waiting for his arrival. Its crazy how fast it goes ladies! x


----------



## KathrynW

I was expecting it really. We were at a Majorettes competition in Dewsbury on Sunday, I was judging when she'd finished dancing, but she just wanted to cling to me for the rest of the day! So I had a feeling going to school for the day wasn't going to go down well! x


----------



## SatansSprite

My little guy only seemed nervous while in the line outside, once they got in and I helped him put everything in his cubby and on his hook he went in with everyone else and just went along with it, haha.


----------



## Starstryder

Last appointment today and wee girl is not so wee lol. Estimate weight is 3.4kg/7 lbs 4 oz. *boggle* And despite all those darn contractions she isn't engaged anymore :( The doc thinks she will stay put until next Thursday. Still two weeks ahead as well which is why I am so sore apparently. Fluid levels are still perfect and blood pressure ok, so the doc is happy that I am having such a "normal" pregnancy lol.

Me, I am just tired and cranky and so ready for her to be here now...


----------



## KathrynW

My son was fine when he started school, and Rosie's not as shy as him. Apparently she was upset most of the day, but Luke tried to cheer her up when they went out to play! She definitely seems glad to be home anyway! x

*Starstryder* I know the feeling! x


----------



## racheal021106

i had my baby :D

my yellow bump turned pink at 6:55 this morning i'll be posting my 'that was in' in a min

good luck fellow september ladies :hugs:


----------



## KathrynW

racheal021106 said:


> i had my baby :D
> 
> my yellow bump turned pink at 6:55 this morning i'll be posting my 'that was in' in a min
> 
> good luck fellow september ladies :hugs:

Congratulations! x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Definitely just loss a bunch of mucous plug, I'd be excited if I weren't getting induced in less then 24 hours either way lol. Plus side is my hospital bags and car seat are in the car for tomorrow anyways


----------



## Fuze

Just got back from my 37 week appointment with the Doctor and midwives. (I'm currently 37+2). They had trouble trying to find which way up it was (breech or was down) so they sent me for a scan and they found I have increased fluid levels around baby (polyhydromnios), other than that and baby measuring 7.5lb already every thing else looked good (blood flow to baby, movements etc). Just really worried that this has come up now. I have had loads of other scans to check on growth and everything has always been very normal. Eughhhhh I was just starting to relax nOw I'm on maternity leave and seeing as though I'm so close to the end and now I just can't stop thinking something is wrong. Sorry to rant ladies I have had a difficult afternoon. My DH was not with me at the appointment as he was at work but as soon as I phoned him and he heard how upset I was he came straight home.


----------



## Sproglett

Congrats Rachael.

Fuze, hope everything is ok, site it will be. Our babies just like to keep us on our toes x x


----------



## Pixie19

For those that asked about my sweep it went good thanks! 
Im 1-2cm dilated, my cervix is VERY soft and 1cm long?! She said she could feel the baby's head!!! :shock: Im also now 3/5ths engaged :) 
The only part i dont understand is the 1cm long part? What does that mean?

Had a nice long walk after midwife went and my hips are killing! Dont know if its my SPD or if the sweep has worked a bit? My whole pelvis is achy! 

Tightenings are still happening, one happened just before midwife examined me and she said 'Oh that DOES feel tight!' Lol! So not just my imagination  

Midwife came downstairs and told OH he needs to have sex with me to get things going, but after she told him she poked the baby's head, he totally freaked out and told me no sex until baby's here! :dohh: Gutted :( 

Hope everyone else is good :) 
:dust:


----------



## tmmommy07

Pixie19 said:


> For those that asked about my sweep it went good thanks!
> Im 1-2cm dilated, my cervix is VERY soft and 1cm long?! She said she could feel the baby's head!!! :shock: Im also now 3/5ths engaged :)
> The only part i dont understand is the 1cm long part? What does that mean?
> 
> Had a nice long walk after midwife went and my hips are killing! Dont know if its my SPD or if the sweep has worked a bit? My whole pelvis is achy!
> 
> Tightenings are still happening, one happened just before midwife examined me and she said 'Oh that DOES feel tight!' Lol! So not just my imagination
> 
> Midwife came downstairs and told OH he needs to have sex with me to get things going, but after she told him she poked the baby's head, he totally freaked out and told me no sex until baby's here! :dohh: Gutted :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is good :)
> :dust:

Found this for you...this is how it was explained to me during my last pregnancy.

What is Cervical Effacement? 
When a woman isnt pregnant, and during most of a pregnancy as well, her cervix is long and thick. In actual measurements, a normal cervix is not really very long, just 3-5 centimeters (1-2) in length. In the final weeks of pregnancy, as the lower part of the uterus gets ready for the baby to come out, the cervix starts to get shorter and thinner. This process is called effacement. As the cervix becomes more and more effaced, it gets shorter and shorter and increasingly pulled up, eventually seeming to become part of the lower uterus (the cervix itself almost seems to disappear). Effacement is also sometimes referred to as ripening or thinning out. 

As the due date nears, the babys head drops down and the mothers uterus begins to contract; this, combined with effacement and dilation, can cause pressure and cramp-like pains. Women, especially those experiencing their first pregnancy, might think this means theyre going into active labor, but these false labor or Braxton Hicks contractions are just early signs that the process has begun. It usually takes several weeks for the cervix to become fully effaced. (If a woman is having her first baby, her cervix will probably efface before it dilates; in subsequent pregnancies the cervix may dilate first, then efface.)

During the final weeks of pregnancy, your health care provider will examine the cervix and can report on these changes. Cervical effacement is measured in percentages  e.g., no changes means 0% effaced, when the cervix is half its normal thickness, its 50% effaced. When the cervix is 100% effaced, that means its completely thinned out, leaving just the opening at the bottom of the uterus for the baby to come out.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Fuze said:


> Just got back from my 37 week appointment with the Doctor and midwives. (I'm currently 37+2). They had trouble trying to find which way up it was (breech or was down) so they sent me for a scan and they found I have increased fluid levels around baby (polyhydromnios), other than that and baby measuring 7.5lb already every thing else looked good (blood flow to baby, movements etc). Just really worried that this has come up now. I have had loads of other scans to check on growth and everything has always been very normal. Eughhhhh I was just starting to relax nOw I'm on maternity leave and seeing as though I'm so close to the end and now I just can't stop thinking something is wrong. Sorry to rant ladies I have had a difficult afternoon. My DH was not with me at the appointment as he was at work but as soon as I phoned him and he heard how upset I was he came straight home.

Hi hun do try not to worry, the later that extra fluid shows up the better so im told. I have poly too. Did they tell you how much extra fluid? An AFI or depth of deepest pocket / pool? It might be in your notes. I have scans every 14 days to check mine. Also at my last scan my babies head and tummy where 3 & half weeks ahead and measuring nearly 40 weeks! But his femurs are 3 weeks behind! At 36+4 estimated weight was i think....6.5bls plus they told me his femurs will significantly have brought that estimated weight down so in reality he is probably even bigger if that makes sense? I have another scan on monday. She said they wont induce me because of his size but might induce (i dont know if early or at 40 weeks) if the fluid has increased. Did they say anything like this to you? Im 37+5 x


----------



## Pixie19

Ahhh thankyou tmmommy07! 
Kinda explains it a little, although i dont know what 1cm in % would be? Like 60-80% effaced? Depending on how long it was before?! 

She said i was very favourable. Im hoping it starts things off, but im not counting on it...
:flower:


----------



## tmmommy07

Pixie19 said:


> Ahhh thankyou tmmommy07!
> Kinda explains it a little, although i dont know what 1cm in % would be? Like 60-80% effaced? Depending on how long it was before?!
> 
> She said i was very favourable. Im hoping it starts things off, but im not counting on it...
> :flower:

Well, I had an "extremely long cervix" when they did all 3 of my ultrasounds. I was measuring at 5 cm. Currently, I'm estimated at 2 cm effaced so, for me, I'm 60% effaced. Because 60% of my cervix has thinned out. It all really depends on where you started. They knew mine so well because I'd had some procedures done on my cervix so they wanted to make sure my length was sufficient which turned out better than most!


----------



## Pixie19

Ahh right, i dont know what mine started out as....but if i assume it was 2cm to begin with then that would be 50% effaced?! 

Pregnancy is so complicated lol!


----------



## jaymarie1991

After 12 hours of labor at 3cm Jayden was born via c-section on september 4 2012 at 2am weigfhing 6lbs 15oz and 21INCHES TALL(henceforth the rib pain)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120904-00898.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Pixie19

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## lola_90

jaymarie1991 said:


> After 12 hours of labor at 3cm Jayden was born via c-section on september 4 2012 at 2am weigfhing 6lbs 15oz and 21INCHES TALL(henceforth the rib pain)

CONGRATULATIONS 

He is adorable hun :cloud9:

Hope you recover quickly from your section, enjoy being a mummy :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

He's beautiful, Jay, congratulations!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Jaymarie!! He's gorgeous!! :) How are you feeling now?


----------



## ShockingB

Ahhhh Jaymarie babyy congratsss!!! So happy for you!!! Hes such a cutiee bless him! How are you feeling?

Blimey i guess i can expect to have a long baby - my ribs r so so sore!! 

I know you will be busy recovering and taking care of your little prince but keep us posted please, been worrying about you!!

P.s. cant believe youve had your baby before me, told you you would!!! 

Hugs and give jayden a hug from me too :)


----------



## Fuze

Thanks for your reply elmo. My AFI was 204mm (I think thats the same as 20.4cm. They have taken blood for some viruses (toxoplasmosis -which was on BBc news today as its related to animals and CMV)and I have to have to do my blood sugars fr a week again to make sure they are not high (I can't have the GTT as I had a gastric bypass and will get really ill if I have too much glucose orally ). Anyway I have to go back to see the consultant next Tuesday. The registrar I saw today said that if I get really uncomfortable or if other things change (like blod flow to baby etc) then they will think about induction. She also said that if my waters break I need to phone delivery ASAP and let them know I have poly and they will probably take me in straight away to make sure the cord does not get trapped under babies head etc. She warned me against googling poly as it can be very misleading and also cause more worry, so I have been trying to stay away from it all. 
How have you been coping with it all? Are they thinking of inducing you?


----------



## Fuze

Congrats Jay!!! Soooo cute! Xx


----------



## holywoodmum

I can barely keep up with this thread! 
Lola, sorry to hear the contractions died off :) Did you suss the app in the end?
Alex, losing some plug is good, even if induction is tomorrow - the more ready your body is, the smoother the induction should go! Good luck :)
Jemma, I hope you get in tonight so they can start you tomorrow too!
Angel, glad work wasn't too bad - is it just this week you're in?
Clobo, did you get your sweep? My MW refused at term appt yesterday, have to wait til the weekend :)
Mummyb1, pandn racheal and jaymarie, congratulations to you all on your new arrivals!
Pixie how did sweep go?
Fuze, I've got a lot of fluid too apparently, but no one seems to worried about it - the only hassle is it means my baby keeps turning!

Saw the MW yesterday for 40 week appt, CTG all fine - she won't "help" me evict the baby though until the weekend! Going back every other day now until the baby comes... Only sign I've had is losing loads of plug now


----------



## KathrynW

jaymarie1991 said:


> After 12 hours of labor at 3cm Jayden was born via c-section on september 4 2012 at 2am weigfhing 6lbs 15oz and 21INCHES TALL(henceforth the rib pain)

Congratulations! x


----------



## ShockingB

Jemma, good luck! Keeps us posted please!


----------



## Wandering

Even though Im not due for another two months I love having a nosy at this thread and seeing how you're all getting on. So exciting! Good luck ladies, Hope you all have brilliant labours!


----------



## Sproglett

Jaumarie - congratulations hunny Jayden is stunning, hope u recover soon. X


----------



## AngelofTroy

holywoodmum said:


> Angel, glad work wasn't too bad - is it just this week you're in?

Yup, finish on Friday! I had to go back or I wouldn't have fully appreciated my maternity leave! I'll really miss it but I'm already so tired, glad I didn't agree to work any longer. 

Anyone else still working?


----------



## KathrynW

AngelofTroy said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Angel, glad work wasn't too bad - is it just this week you're in?
> 
> Yup, finish on Friday! I had to go back or I wouldn't have fully appreciated my maternity leave! I'll really miss it but I'm already so tired, glad I didn't agree to work any longer.
> 
> Anyone else still working?Click to expand...

I'm working until 38 weeks! x


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Congrats jaymarie he is a beautiful boy :)


----------



## Clobo

*Jay*, wow congratulations, hope all is well with you all and what a (tall) cutie!!

Wonder whether thats why im getting the chest pains too, Ben is 6'3" and even though head is 3/5 engaged i can still feel bum up under my boobs!! :argh:

MW tried to do sweep but cervix still high ... soft though so thats good and she will try again on Friday afternoon!! More pineapple tomorrow and a hot curry for tea i think!

Ben isnt interested in :sex: either as he doesnt want to poke the baby in the face!!!!

xxx


----------



## KathrynW

Clobo said:


> *Jay*, wow congratulations, hope all is well with you all and what a (tall) cutie!!
> 
> Wonder whether thats why im getting the chest pains too, Ben is 6'3" and even though head is 3/5 engaged i can still feel bum up under my boobs!! :argh:
> 
> MW tried to do sweep but cervix still high ... soft though so thats good and she will try again on Friday afternoon!! More pineapple tomorrow and a hot curry for tea i think!
> 
> Ben isnt interested in :sex: either as he doesnt want to poke the baby in the face!!!!
> 
> xxx

Don't know what my reason is then! I'm 5'3" ish and Ben's under 6 foot! x


----------



## Jemma0717

ShockingB said:


> Jemma, good luck! Keeps us posted please!

I will! I call them in about 2.5 hours. I'm praying so hard they let me in. Our hospitals here can be rude!


----------



## Baby2012

Omg congratulations jaymarie!!! He's beautiful x


----------



## suze12

Hi ladies, 
I haven't been around for a week or so as we went away on holiday. Have been trying to catch up on what i have missed! 
Congratulations jaymarie and mummy1 :happydance: hope you and your little bundles are doing well.

I went to the midwife yesterday and baby is still back to back eeek!! She said the head is starting to engage :happydance: but hopefully baby will stay there for a while longer lol!


----------



## tmmommy07

AngelofTroy said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Angel, glad work wasn't too bad - is it just this week you're in?
> 
> Yup, finish on Friday! I had to go back or I wouldn't have fully appreciated my maternity leave! I'll really miss it but I'm already so tired, glad I didn't agree to work any longer.
> 
> Anyone else still working?Click to expand...

I'm working until the day I have little miss. Then I'll be working from home on a part time basis until I go back full time.


----------



## lola_90

holywoodmum said:


> I can barely keep up with this thread!
> Lola, sorry to hear the contractions died off :) Did you suss the app in the end?
> Alex, losing some plug is good, even if induction is tomorrow - the more ready your body is, the smoother the induction should go! Good luck :)
> Jemma, I hope you get in tonight so they can start you tomorrow too!
> Angel, glad work wasn't too bad - is it just this week you're in?
> Clobo, did you get your sweep? My MW refused at term appt yesterday, have to wait til the weekend :)
> Mummyb1, pandn racheal and jaymarie, congratulations to you all on your new arrivals!
> Pixie how did sweep go?
> Fuze, I've got a lot of fluid too apparently, but no one seems to worried about it - the only hassle is it means my baby keeps turning!
> 
> Saw the MW yesterday for 40 week appt, CTG all fine - she won't "help" me evict the baby though until the weekend! Going back every other day now until the baby comes... Only sign I've had is losing loads of plug now

Thanks hun, had none since and no other signs :growlmad: App is still confusing as it has a funny bar chart that i don't understand :dohh:

Really hoping that my sweep on thursday will work, but am trying to prepare myself if it doesn't. 

Losing your plug is a really good sign hun, hope your midwife will give you a sweep soon :flower:


----------



## Jemma0717

Not tonight now...all rooms "full"...I give up. I knew it!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Congratulations Jaymarie!! Jayden is a cutie.. XX


----------



## Sapphire83

Jay- Huge congrats on your gorgeous little man!! :flower:

Angel- Like you, I will finish work this Friday. :happydance:

Jemma- How frustrating... :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ouu Jemma are you going in the morning then? Same day!!! Woop


----------



## jaymarie1991

mummyb1 and pandn- congratulations
Good luck to all those still waiting
As for me I'm feeling good for someone who just did surgery! Hope I'm not talking too early! But I'm trying to get the hang of feeding. The surgery itself went fine with no complications, kept asking them for a tummy tuck as well lol. But I'm just here bonding with my little man thanks all for your well wishes


----------



## Jemma0717

MommaAlexis said:


> Ouu Jemma are you going in the morning then? Same day!!! Woop

Not even guaranteed. I have to call at 8am and see if I can go in...who knows...they may be all full again! :nope: :wacko:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hopefully we both get in! I'm calling in at 7. :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Fingers crossed...I am so ready to be done. I was told to try one more time tonight at 9pm but only a 0.02% chance there would be a room. Not sure why I should even call but I guess it can't hurt right?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey, if they were fast labours, even if they only have one room available.. :) do it!! What time is it there now?


----------



## Jemma0717

It's 8:27pm


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm only an hour ahead of you, race ya to the finish line lol.


----------



## Jemma0717

LOL you will win. I haven't had much luck at all the past few weeks so like I said last week, I will be the last one out of me, you, and Shadowy Lady.....she beat us so now it's all you girl!


----------



## Jemma0717

Just got a call from the hospital...apparently it hasn't slowed down so tonight is a no go for sure but I have to call at 7am now instead of 8.


----------



## Courtfrog

i was due on the 13th but went into labor and had him 9/1


----------



## Starstryder

Congrats Jay! He is beautiful :)


----------



## Clobo

Wow we might have to August rollover babies soon then, Jemma im sorry you are having to wait for a bed, its ridiculous isnt it.

Kathryn, maybe there is a throwback gene in the there somewhere, Bens sister and her OH are shorter but their baby takes after Ben i think in the tall stakes!!

Im feeling better today, so dentist then cake making then hypno cd and then BBQ in the garden, might make something spicy!!

xxx


----------



## KathrynW

I hope not! My other 3 are small for their ages, so I can cope with that. There's enough people towering over me as it is! x


----------



## lola_90

Jemma :hugs: Really hope you get a bed soon, can't imagine how frustrated you are :flower:

Clobo - sounds like a busy day!!! Hopefully it will get baby moving!

I am just doing bits and bobs around the house that i should of done ages ago! Sweep tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

I have to call in 1.5 hours. If they tell me no again I don't even know what I'm going to say/do. I understand you normally can't predict when labor will happen but since we were able to make a "plan", people took off work today to be with me...and now it probably was a waste :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have to go in either way to get checked/monitored, no idea if I'll be induced yet. *shrug*


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm in :) using cervadil. Nap time


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Hope all goes well for you Alexis :)


----------



## izzy29

Going in for induction at dinner time! Can't wait til it's all over and so worried we will both be ok. Feel a lot more pressure this time with DD at home waiting on me


----------



## lola_90

Jemma go in and demand to be monitored and say that if they can't do it today then they must to it tomorrow. 

Have you spoken to your doctor?

Hope you get a bed hun :flower:


----------



## Sapphire83

Lola- Hope the sweep works for you!

Alexis- Fingers crossed!

Izzy- Eeeeekkk! Good luck!!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Just popping on to say that my yellow bump turned pink on 30th August 2012 instead of 8th September! 

x


----------



## Sproglett

Sunnie1984 said:


> Just popping on to say that my yellow bump turned pink on 30th August 2012 instead of 8th September!
> 
> x

Congratulations him, hope your both well x


----------



## KathrynW

Sunnie1984 said:


> Just popping on to say that my yellow bump turned pink on 30th August 2012 instead of 8th September!
> 
> x

Congratulations! x


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Sunnie1984 said:


> Just popping on to say that my yellow bump turned pink on 30th August 2012 instead of 8th September!
> 
> x

Great news! Congratulations on your little girl :flower:

Izzy: Hope all goes well with your induction, keep us updated x


----------



## Sapphire83

Shocking's been awfully quiet today... :-k Anybody heard anything?


----------



## lola_90

Sapphire83 said:


> Shocking's been awfully quiet today... :-k Anybody heard anything?

True! Hopefully this means something!!!!!!


----------



## ShockingB

Hey ladies, sorry I've been busy today and feel exhausted! Just want to go to bed and sleep. 

*Sapphire* unfortunately no news yet!! Getting desperately bored now but looking forward to being induced next week.

*Jemma* I hope you were able to get a bed! Ridiculous!

*Lola* you had your sweep yet? Or is it tomorrow? I'm a bit lost, sorry I know I should know this! 

*Alexis* - good luck!

I'm super jealous of all your mamas who have had your babies!! 

What's everyone up to today? 

Yawn..


----------



## Sapphire83

Shocking- I was hoping to be reading your 'That was it' thread next. Do you have a date for yor induction yet?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Pixie19 said:


> For those that asked about my sweep it went good thanks!
> Im 1-2cm dilated, my cervix is VERY soft and 1cm long?! She said she could feel the baby's head!!! :shock: Im also now 3/5ths engaged :)
> :dust:

Glad sweep went well for you, hope it starts something! x



jaymarie1991 said:


> After 12 hours of labor at 3cm Jayden was born via c-section on september 4 2012 at 2am weigfhing 6lbs 15oz and 21INCHES TALL(henceforth the rib pain)

He is beautiful hun well done!! :happydance:



Fuze said:


> Thanks for your reply elmo. My AFI was 204mm (I think thats the same as 20.4cm. They have taken blood for some viruses (toxoplasmosis -which was on BBc news today as its related to animals and CMV)and I have to have to do my blood sugars fr a week again to make sure they are not high (I can't have the GTT as I had a gastric bypass and will get really ill if I have too much glucose orally ). Anyway I have to go back to see the consultant next Tuesday. The registrar I saw today said that if I get really uncomfortable or if other things change (like blod flow to baby etc) then they will think about induction. She also said that if my waters break I need to phone delivery ASAP and let them know I have poly and they will probably take me in straight away to make sure the cord does not get trapped under babies head etc. She warned me against googling poly as it can be very misleading and also cause more worry, so I have been trying to stay away from it all.
> How have you been coping with it all? Are they thinking of inducing you?

Hmm obviously im no doctor but do try not to worry too much hun as your AFI doesnt sound very high at all,im sure anything below 24 is considered normal? Its very true if your waters go we need to rush straight in because of the cord prolapse risk :( i had all the same tests as you and all came back normal. My consultant has scared me saying there could be something wrong but then the OB i saw wasnt concerned, just worried about the fluid levels. So who knows who is right, but remember google is not your friend on this one! I was crying and worried sick for weeks, now i have calmed down. I'll get to todays update below after i make my way through these quotes :) x

Lola i hope that sweep works hun!! x

Jemma you must be feeling so shit hun, are you being induced yet?? x



MommaAlexis said:


> I'm in :) using cervadil. Nap time

Yaay shouldnt be long for you now :) 



izzy29 said:


> Going in for induction at dinner time! Can't wait til it's all over and so worried we will both be ok. Feel a lot more pressure this time with DD at home waiting on me

Good luck hun!



Sunnie1984 said:


> Just popping on to say that my yellow bump turned pink on 30th August 2012 instead of 8th September!

Congratulations! x



lola_90 said:


> Sapphire83 said:
> 
> 
> Shocking's been awfully quiet today... :-k Anybody heard anything?
> 
> Ooh you never know, hope somethings happening for her!
> 
> Soooo as for me. I had my mw appointment today (38 weeks tomoro) at my last appointment at the hospital, the OB (not my usual consultant) said that my midwife could give me a sweep any time after 37 weeks so maybe i could get started on my own without induction. She said this without feeling my bump. Anyway the midwife said she would do it but only if he was engaged as if he wasnt engaged, she could potentially acidentally break my waters (because of the poly) and if this happened it would mean a trip to the hospital in an ambulance whilst she kept her hand up there holding the baby up off the cord, so as she found that in fact he isnt engaged she couldnt do it (nor would i want her to!) She said that if at my appointment at the hospital on monday it turns out that baby has engaged, then she will do sweep on tuesday!! However she said that if the scan on monday shows that fluid has increased then she thinks they are going to induce me!
> 
> So i have no idea what is going to happen really but i guess now i know he stil isnt engaged then for once i hope labour doesnt start. I need that baby fixed in my pelvis when the time comes, unless im safe at the hospital and being induced.
> 
> So will see what monday brings xClick to expand...


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah shocking sorry, i keep expecting news every day, soon hopefully hun! Least you have your induction date, when is it? x


----------



## KathrynW

Kathryn's husband here, she's in hospital. She was having braxton hicks around every 4 minutes, and baby wasn't moving. So she's just getting checked out.

-Ben.


----------



## ShockingB

Yep I've got a date - next Monday at 9am!! So I'm trying to keep busy this week!! Any tips/ideas on what I could do to keep busy?

OH is going away on the 15th for 10 days :( so I wish she would just come out now, he's only going to get to stay with his little girl for 5 days(and that's if she's born on Monday which is highly unlikely) then he won't be back until the 24th and even then he will only be back for about a week and half before he has to fly half way around the world again! Boo! 

I should clean the house really, but I'm just so tired all the time!! Don't know if I should be cleaning to be ready in case baby comes or if I should be resting in so I'm not too tired for when baby comes lol! I will defo do some cleaning tomorrow though(being saying that for days now). 

Hey ho, I'm hoping to have a THIS IS IT post for you all soon! 

Jaymarie, Mummyb1 and all the other ladies, I'm waiting to hear your birth stories and to see piccies of your little stars! You all must be so busy, in love, and recovering. I hope you are all well. 


*Kathryn* - or Ben :), I hope this is it for you!!! Thank you for letting us know Ben, you're an awesome husband, I think if I was in labour my OH would be too freaked out to even be able to remember that internet exists! Haha! Send her big hugs from me and good luck!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Jemma, hope you got a bed today hun... 
Alex, hope it's going well!!
Izzy good luck for tonight - what a lot of inductions!
Sunnie congratulations!
Kathryn hope you're all well hun x
Shocking that's shit your hubby has to be away so much :(

Sawthe mw today for second lot of "overdue" monitoring - had a contraction on the CTG and everything! Had more throughout the day, totally irregular though. Not doing well with the pain when there's no end in sight - she said it could be tonight, or it could be next week!


----------



## lola_90

Sweep is tomorrow ladies at 11.30!!!!! :happydance:

It better bloody work otherwise i am going to be majorly pissed off! I've eaten 3 packs of biscuits today too :blush: this is what happens when i am bored!

Hope baby comes soon hollywood.

I am getting fed up already of friends and family calling and asking if there is 'any news'

EUGH

Rant over!


----------



## cassarita

Still here :( Monday can't come fast enough. Hoping my doctor might be able to stir something up tomorrow at my appointment.


----------



## Sproglett

KathrynW said:


> Kathryn's husband here, she's in hospital. She was having braxton hicks around every 4 minutes, and baby wasn't moving. So she's just getting checked out.
> 
> -Ben.

Thanks for letting us know, hope everythin is ok. Love to kathryn


----------



## Rachel89

Hey ladies! I haven't really been active, but I just wanted to say good luck to you all waiting for your beautiful babies <3


----------



## KathrynW

ShockingB said:


> *Kathryn* - or Ben :), I hope this is it for you!!! Thank you for letting us know Ben, you're an awesome husband, I think if I was in labour my OH would be too freaked out to even be able to remember that internet exists! Haha! Send her big hugs from me and good luck!!

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like this is it for us!



holywoodmum said:


> Kathryn hope you're all well hun x




Sproglett said:


> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> Kathryn's husband here, she's in hospital. She was having braxton hicks around every 4 minutes, and baby wasn't moving. So she's just getting checked out.
> 
> -Ben.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know, hope everythin is ok. Love to kathrynClick to expand...

Thankyou all for the messages.

-Ben.


----------



## Jemma0717

Just sitting at the hospital being induced. Hurts like hell but I'm getting through it. Can talk...and just typed through a contraction lol


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies, and *Ben *- hope kathryn is ok send her our love :hugs:

*Shocking*, aw no my dear thats rubbish is OH in the army??

*Jemma*, good luck chick hopefully we will wake up tomorrow to another September baby!!

*Lola*, im fed up too, come on out babies!!!

xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Clobo said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> *Shocking*, aw no my dear thats rubbish is OH in the army??
> 
> xxx

I know :nope: no he's not in the army but we're moving out of the country in November so he's trying to sort everything out there so things are ready for when we go. I know it needs to be done but it still upsets me :nope:


BTW, any signs?


----------



## ShockingB

cassarita said:


> Still here :( Monday can't come fast enough. Hoping my doctor might be able to stir something up tomorrow at my appointment.

Whats happening on Monday? :dohh: sorry I should know this, duno whats wrong with me today! In fact, dunno wats been wrong with me for the last 9 months lol :haha: 

C section? 

:hugs:


----------



## cassarita

Yes. My vbac is slowing going out the window :(


----------



## susannah14

Just dropping in to say hi ladies and good luck to all you Septembers. 

Tomorrow is my due date but baby isnt going anywhere! I hope all you ladies who are due or overdue get your babies soon :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

C section now :(


----------



## Shezza84uk

MommaAlexis said:


> C section now :(

Awww try not to worry hun it till all be find! keep us posted once you are able to sending hugs xxx


----------



## Jemma0717

MommaAlexis said:


> C section now :(

I must have missed something....how come a csection?


----------



## jaymarie1991

Jemma0717 said:


> Just sitting at the hospital being induced. Hurts like hell but I'm getting through it. Can talk...and just typed through a contraction lol

Tell me about the hurting like hell, I only lasted 1hr after they broke my water! Epidural (sp) was a god sent but then I couldn't feel my legs which was weird, don't worry about the c-section, they just have to do whaterver is best for you two, I was really scared but everything turned out fine good luck, I'm waitng to hear bk from you!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Sprog- hats off to you, I don't know how you did it when ur little man was in the nicu, they took jayden cause he has jaundice and he is in the regular nursery, but him not being here beside me makes me so sad I'm here about ready to cry


----------



## mummyb1

I hope everyone is doing well I haven't read through many of the posts on here as this is the first time I have been on since being in hospital but this is just to post a picture of my princess Laila as I said I would I will do a birth story as soon as I get a chance although it's not a very nice one lol 

Here is our perfect girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 12









Laila.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 10









Laila 3.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8









Laila 1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jemma0717

The contractions without pain meds hurt me very bad. Now with the epidural I feel great. At this point, no csection


----------



## Sapphire83

Jemma- Good to hear you've finally been induced! Not long now!

Elmo- Hope your LO engages over the weekend.

mummyb1- Aw, what a precious little girl you have.

Alexis- What's the reason for the c-section? Good luck, Hun!

jay- Hope LO gets better very soon.


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Jemma: Can't wait to see your baby, won't be long now :D

Mummyb1: oh my goodness she is adorable! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Sproglett

jaymarie1991 said:


> Sprog- hats off to you, I don't know how you did it when ur little man was in the nicu, they took jayden cause he has jaundice and he is in the regular nursery, but him not being here beside me makes me so sad I'm here about ready to cry

Aww hunny, I know it is so hard, hope that Jayden is back with you soon, be strong for him. You can do it, I know you can!!!



mummyb1 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well I haven't read through many of the posts on here as this is the first time I have been on since being in hospital but this is just to post a picture of my princess Laila as I said I would I will do a birth story as soon as I get a chance although it's not a very nice one lol
> 
> Here is our perfect girl :cloud9:

Hunny she really is so perfect, congratulations again, can't believe laila stayed put for so long after the scares you had x x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Her heartrate was dropping and then.spiking, going from 100 to 200 at some points. They warned me that I may need a c section. I was put on cervadil which did absolutely nothing. Completely closed and posterior. They didn't want to wait for natural labour, but they tried seeing uf I had a cold, an infection, they tried putting me on an IV, no changes. Only got worse. So they sent for (biophysical??) Ultrasound and found out her fluid was very low, which means the heart rate erraticness may be caused by umbilical cord. Was given the.choice between booking one for next week and seeing if it gets better, or do it today. Got prepped and rushed in within a half hour, Lara ray came out! Woo. Totally healthy except her cord WAS actually around her throat, going into labour could have killed her :( thankfully I decided not to wait! I'm now snuggled up bfing. Pictures are in my journal 2. :) xoo


----------



## Starstryder

Alexis ~ Gosh, glad it worked out well and she is safe in your arms. 

Jemma ~ Good luck!

mummyb1 ~ Aww, cutiepatootie! And so much hair, very pretty little girl. :)

And yay, one week exactly left. :) Although I would love for her to show up today lol, but I think we all feel like that.


----------



## Sproglett

Congrats alexis. Lara is gorgeous x x


----------



## KathrynW

*mummyb1* Comgratulations, she's gorgeous! x


----------



## jaymarie1991

Awwww the girls r coming now congrats alexis 


what a cutie pie mummyb


----------



## Sapphire83

Huge congrats, Alexis!! :flower: Glad to hear your girly arrived safely.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations new mummies! 

I am so tired today, stupidly agreed to go to the cinema with OH last night, didn't get home til 10 which is WAY past my bedtime now lol!

I slept even worse than usual with so much pain in my hips and legs, I'm on my 4th full day at work, I'm so glad I had the summer holidays where I worked less until now. I'd never have made it otherwise, even working today and tomorrow is seeming an impossible task right now!

I actually feel like I have a hangover! Obviously I wasn't drinking, but it's that feeling of a headache and heavy limbs and a bit woozy, it makes me wonder how much of a hangover is just tiredness. 

Oh and I managed to get into an argument with OH this morning too. He came upstairs and started moaning about the housework, I told him he could do it too and I'm not home this week and he called me a b*tch for raising my voice.. I was upset that he called me that so he started singing a song about me being one! 

I was so peed off but looking back at it we acted about 12! You can see the tiredness is getting to us!


----------



## holywoodmum

Patrick, born 7.10am this morning. 11lb 4oz. Got my waterbirth :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

She won't let me put her down, had been skin to skin for about 9 hours now! Lol


----------



## Sapphire83

Congrats on your blue bundle, holywoodmum!! :flower:


----------



## Sproglett

Holywoodmom congrats on the birth of Patrick, and getting your water birth, bet it was amazing. What a big boy too 11lbs 4pz WOW!!!

AngelOfTroy sorry you and your oh had a row... All I could think when you said he was singing about you being a b*tch was south park and no I don't watch it anymore, but it's an episode I remember from when I was about 16.... "kyle's moms a b*tch"


----------



## jaymarie1991

Congrats holywoodmum, but did u just say u naturally delivered an 11lbs baby?! Omg! U r strong girl! Congrats again


----------



## katix333

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies !

4 days over now!! Somebody please tell my baby it's time to come out !! Had a sweep yday morning lost loads of bloody show all day but still nothing :( xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Our baby girl (haven't completely decided a name yet) was born sept 5th at 9:57pm weighing 8lbs exactly and 19.7inches long. I had an amazing induction and only pushed for 5 minutes. The cord was around her neck but very loose. She's absolutely beautiful


----------



## Sproglett

Congratulations jemma x x


----------



## Sapphire83

Very happy for you, Jemma! Congrats!


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Shocking*, ah I see, well I guess it has to be done chick. Then you can start your new life together once baby is born, it wont be long!

Aw *MummyB*, those pics are sooooooo cute!!!! Look at all that hair!

*Alexis*, congratulations! Love the name Lara Ray too!! :happydance:

*Angel*, only 1 day left after today my dear, you can do it!! I feel you on the hangover feeling, that&#8217;s what I had all last week, seems to have cleared up a bit now though, hope you feel better soon!

*Holywood*, wow that&#8217;s a chunky monkey you had there!! Congratulations :yippee:

*Jemma*, wow lots of baby news today, congratulations :wohoo: Good to hear a good induction story too.

*AFM*, Im back to feeling fine now, cant wait to start those contractions though, been eating pineapple, walking around and gave in to the raspberry leaf tablets today too just in case they help!!!

xxx


----------



## lola_90

WOWZA 

Look at all these babies!!

Massive congratulations Alexis, Jemma + Hollywood mum (11lbs) OUCH!!!!

Lets hope all the overdue ladies get to meet their babies soon :hugs:

and fingers crossed my sweep works!!!! Leaving in 25mins!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## ShockingB

WOWZA indeed!! 3 new babies in less than 24 hours!! They're all just popping out now arent they!! I'm so happy for you all! 

I was having contractions last night - not painful, but made it hard for me to breathe, just ignored them and went to sleep, this morning woke up with terrible back pain(feels like my back is on fire) and tummy pains!! I'm also very windy lol!! 


Good luck today *Lola* hope your sweep works! 

Looking forward to reading birth stories from you all :D!

*Jemma* you seem to have had a very quick labour, hope I'm as lucky as you!! 

*Alexis* lol bless your littlun, better start getting used to it! 

*Jaymarie* how are you recovering? Sorry your bubba is not well, he will be next to you before you know it, and you will have him for the rest of your life :) 

*Mummyb* Oh gosh I am so jealous. Can't believe she is 4 days old already!!! How are you doing?? 

*Holywood * Oh my Jesus - pictures please!!!! 

*AngelOfTroy* LOL, he started singing asong about you being a b*tch? You gotta laugh at that lol! Me and OH are also bickering all the time, we're both tired bored and impatient, but in the end we just end up laughing at each other cus we really do sound like two 6years olds when we argue lol! 

*Clobo *, I know it sucks though!! How are you feeling today anyway?

Anyway gonna get up(yes yes I am still in bed) and start doing some cleaning!! My back is very painful and feels very uncomfy but what can I do!! 

Have a good day ladies :)


----------



## baby5hopeful

hi im sorry i forgot to update, little Harry James was born on the 10th aug at 34 weeks weighing 5lb 4oz he is doing grt xxxx


----------



## Sapphire83

Shocking- definitely sounds like your LO is getting a move on. :thumbup: Now, clean the house, will ya?! :haha:


----------



## Sapphire83

baby5hopeful said:


> hi im sorry i forgot to update, little Harry James was born on the 10th aug at 34 weeks weighing 5lb 4oz he is doing grt xxxx

Aw, more baby news! He is so precious, huge congrats!! :flower: Lovely to hear he's doing so well.


----------



## Pixie19

My little boy Logan was born yesterday at 11:03am weighing 7lbs5oz! 
He's absolutely perfect :cloud9: 
Guna do a birth story in the Birth Story section
Good luck everyone else whos waiting, and congratulations to anyone thats given birth recently :flower:


----------



## Sapphire83

Oh my goodness- another one!! Must be something in the air... :baby: Welcome to the world, Logan!!


----------



## ShockingB

Sapphire83 said:


> Now, clean the house, will ya?! :haha:

:haha: yes mum, been sat doing nothing for the last hour but I'm finally UP!! And I've stripped the bed, about to start hoovering now :winkwink:


----------



## ShockingB

Pixie19 said:


> My little boy Logan was born yesterday at 11:03am weighing 7lbs5oz!
> He's absolutely perfect :cloud9:
> Guna do a birth story in the Birth Story section
> Good luck everyone else whos waiting, and congratulations to anyone thats given birth recently :flower:

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS 
You beat us!!! Cloboo!!! She beat us! Lol!! 

Congratulations hun!!!! Post the link to ur birth story on here so we can all read it!! :hugs:
:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## ShockingB

Sapphire83 said:


> Oh my goodness- another one!! Must be something in the air... :baby: Welcome to the world, Logan!!

Send some of that air my way!!! :shrug:


----------



## mumsince2010

Yay had my stretch and sweep. was already 3 cms dilated.... booked for another tuesday and then ill be induced on thursday 13th


----------



## MissDimity

Congratulations Pixie!


----------



## mumsince2010

Can you still DTD after a stretch and sweep??


----------



## Starstryder

Congrats Jemma, Hollywoodmum and Pixie! Welcome to the world wee ones. :)

Been on a massive nesting spree today...urge to walk and set up the Angelcare monitor and sorted out the last bits around the house. My hubby keeps giving me amused looks lol, I am sure he thinks I am going nuts. :D


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations Jemma, Hollywoodmum and Pixie! x


----------



## Sapphire83

mumsince2010 said:


> Can you still DTD after a stretch and sweep??

I understand it's safe unless your waters have gone.


----------



## Fuze

Congratulations everyone who has had their little ones!!


----------



## Clobo

Aw Pixie, congratulations my dear!!! :baby:

Today has been awash with baby news, hope thats a good sign for some more starting??!!

Ive been nesting too, need to start taking it a bit easy though i think, ive been getting the backache too, boo!!

xxx


----------



## Baby2012

Omg it's raining babies!!! :cloud9: Massive congrats to all the new mums and their beautiful arrivals. 

Shocking, Clo you ladies are are doing so well, so patient :hugs:

I've started to have regular period like pains and back ache and I've had a few bloody shows so I'm really hoping my baby is on her way. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting :flower: x


----------



## lola_90

Well she couldn't do the sweep :( but she said his head was really low down and my cervix was progressing nicely! (whatever that means!) she said that she had a good 'play around' and may have some pink discharge and period pains.

I've had a few shooting pains since but nothing major, trying to persuade my oh to dtd but he said its too hot :cry:


----------



## mumzie2b

10 days to go :D nearly single digit count down, and a sweep booked for my due date :D 

so excited! xx


----------



## CoffeePuffin

5 days to go but I don't think this little one is shifting anytime soon :( 
So uncomfortable.


----------



## loves_cookies

Hello Ladies :)

Congratulations to all those that have had their babies! And I hope all those who are still pregnant are doing as well as you can be. :)

Sorry I've been MIA, I keep up with the thread all the time with my phone, but I hate typing out replies using it, so I tend to only use it to reply when I can keep my answers short, but I've left it so long to give my update on this thread that it's going to be a bit mammoth, so I apologise for the essay in advance!

I spent 2 hours in maternity assessment a week ago Tuesday 28th for reduced movement. They kept me on trace for ages because transpired that I was getting tightenings every 3 minutes, and was completely unaware. They sent me home then since Baby was happy to see what happened, but they did think that I could be starting to labour. I struggled to feel the tightenings once I got home, I had to be sat in a certain position in order to feel them, when I could feel them they seemed to be the same frequency as they were when I was in the hospital. Nothing happened then until the early hours to Sunday morning when I woke up to contractions which started at every 3 minutes lasting about 40 seconds, but then they got further apart and weaker until they stopped after about 2 hours. 

I had to have another spell in assessment at the hospital Monday evening for lack of movement. Had to wait two and half hours to be seen and during the wait I started to notice the tightenings again and they started to become a little uncomfortable. Once they hooked me up, the machine was detecting some reasonable contractions I had about 6 during the 45 minute monitoring session. So the midwife did an internal, cervix was low and forward, fully effaced and about 2cm dilated. I had some bloody discharge when I got home from where the midwife was poking about. The midwife was hopeful that things would continue to progress overnight, but wanted me to have a scan the following day if I wasn't downstairs labouring because of the two instances of no movement. I continued to contract until 2.30am, some of which were quite painful when they suddenly stopped! Went for my scan on Tuesday and everything was perfect. Baby nice and happy, blood flow good and I have a nice amount of fluid and all baby's measurements are on track!

Saw my midwife Tuesday afternoon who said she doesn't think she will see me next week (although if she does she will do a sweep since I already seem to be favourable) but will instead be visiting me and baby at home before then! I lost my plug yesterday, and I've been having irregular contractions some of which are painful, some aren't. 

I hope the midwife is right, i'm extremely lucky because I'm not uncomfortable or anything and my body is clearly doing a lot of work without me being in any pain, but I have no idea how long this could last for and now my plug has gone I'm scared to leave the house in case my waters go! Although I have a feeling the contractions will be like this until my waters go now. I'm quite desperate for it not to be tomorrow though, it's already my Nan's and Aunt's birthday tomorrow but it was also my Grandfather's (different side of family) who died last November, and my Dad is concerned that my other Nan won't cope if the baby is born tomorrow, especially if it's a boy. On top of that I really want my LO to have their own birthday. Although I think I also have 5 other dates I need to miss between now and what would be my induction date if I was to go overdue, so maybe the odds aren't on my side!

Right I feel better now, Thank you if anyone is still reading!


----------



## Sproglett

Loves_cookies I know the whole wanting baby to have their own birthday I have 18 family birthdays this month, but guess as Jacob came so early he obviously wanted his own birthday too. Really hope things progress for you x x


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations to all those who have had their babies!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm SO TIRED :cry: :sleep:

I feel so sad and stressed about leaving work tomorrow, I can't be bothered to do anything tonight and I keep tearing up :cry: I love my job, and also they don't know that I'm not coming back so noone realises how sad it is. :cry:

I'm so hungry and OH is only on his way home now so it'll be ages til I get to eat. :cry:


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Angel*, its lovely that you love your job and will miss it but you are moving on to the next phase of your life now, will you still be able to visit and see people?? I cant remember what it is that you do.

Ive been eating small meals throughout the day, i even have a bowl of cereals before bedtime and a cereal bar halfway through the night as i feel sick when im hungry. Maybe just have something small to keep you going, dont get hungry chick :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Shezza84uk

Congratulations on your bundles ladies.. its officially baby Thursday!! im keeping my legs closed lol need to make it to 39+3.. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Yay jemma and pixie congrats! 

I'm doing pretty good from what I heard, my scar is invisible, I'm walking around like I didn't have surgery 2 days ago, pain level is a 1, 0 at times
Bleeding is extremely minimal (like the last few days of period)
But 1 thing is that my body shape looks completely different and I don't know if its gonna go back and 2 my tummy is numb from the waist down (Its totally normal cause they cut a lot of nerves but its a very weird feeling)

I got jayden back and realized that he cries when he misses me and just wants to lay on my breast :)


----------



## Clobo

Well since Baby Thursday its been very quiet!!! Hopefully that means more babies are on their way!! :baby:

*Jay*, Im so glad you are feeling ok chick, make sure you still take it easy though :hugs:

Hopefully having my sweep later at 5pm .... come on out into the sunshine baby C!!!

xxx


----------



## Sapphire83

Fingers crossed you'll get your sweep, Clobo!


----------



## SophL

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE NEW MUMMIES!

I'm loving all of the baby announcements, keep them coming!


----------



## Sproglett

Fx for your sweep x


----------



## loves_cookies

Keeping my legs crossed today, only 12 hours and 50 minutes to go!


----------



## Laurenj22

Congratulations to all the new mummies xx


----------



## Sapphire83

loves_cookies said:


> Keeping my legs crossed today, only 12 hours and 50 minutes to go!

Why do you not want LO to come today?


----------



## lola_90

Clobo - hope your sweep works a treat :)

Shocking - where are you???

So my internal yesterday did NOTHING!!! didn't even have any discharge! Dtd but that hasn't done anything either!

I don't like the waiting game!!!!


----------



## Sapphire83

Lola- I hope your LO gets a move on soon. My LO hasn't given me any signs yet whatsoever...


----------



## loves_cookies

Sapphire83 said:


> loves_cookies said:
> 
> 
> Keeping my legs crossed today, only 12 hours and 50 minutes to go!
> 
> Why do you not want LO to come today?Click to expand...

On my Mum's side of the family it's my Nan's and Aunt's birthday today, then on my Dad's it was my grandfather's birthday today, but he died last November. My Dad is concerned that if LO is born today and it's a boy then my Nan won't cope with it very well since she's still struggling with my grandfather's death. I also would really like my LO to have their own birthday, but since my due date is also my Mum's birthday perhaps the odds have never been on my side. Thankfully all seems calm in there at the moment.


----------



## loves_cookies

lola_90 said:


> I don't like the waiting game!!!!

Me neither! I've had so many signs all week that LO was going to put in an appearance that I was convinced that it wasn't going to be much longer, today though it feels like it's never going to happen and I'm going to go overdue and be pregnant forever!


----------



## MissDimity

loves_cookies said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> I don't like the waiting game!!!!
> 
> Me neither! I've had so many signs all week that LO was going to put in an appearance that I was convinced that it wasn't going to be much longer, today though it feels like it's never going to happen and I'm going to go overdue and be pregnant forever!Click to expand...

I am playing the waiting game too but have had no signs at all which is quite frustrating and my next appointment is not for another week when I'll be 2 days overdue !


----------



## loves_cookies

MissDimity said:


> loves_cookies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> I don't like the waiting game!!!!
> 
> Me neither! I've had so many signs all week that LO was going to put in an appearance that I was convinced that it wasn't going to be much longer, today though it feels like it's never going to happen and I'm going to go overdue and be pregnant forever!Click to expand...
> 
> I am playing the waiting game too but have had no signs at all which is quite frustrating and my next appointment is not for another week when I'll be 2 days overdue !Click to expand...

My next appointment is on Tuesday with my midwife, she said she will to a sweep then because she doesn't think I'll last that long anyway! At a hospital visit on Monday I was examined and was fully effaced and 2cm dilated. Baby was 2/5's engaged then too. Lost my plug then on Wednesday. I've been having loads of tightenings all week, but their not regular or particularly painful. They are getting stronger though, and now I can feel pressure pushing down during them. I'm guessing I'm stuck in limbo land until my waters break, which freaks me out hugely. I'm dying to know if I'm dilated anymore too.


----------



## cassarita

I had a sweep done yesterday and my doctor said I'll definitely have spotting from it. Nothing at all! I had more spotting last week from a regular internal exam. :(


----------



## MissDimity

loves_cookies: gee sounds like you are at least progressing. At my 39 week midwife appointment she said I wasn't engaged yet!! 

Good to know if your LO doesn't come over weekend that theyll do a sweep.

At my next appointment (40 + 2) they said they'll only discuss doing a sweep/ induction.


----------



## Clobo

*MissDimity*, they told me that too but when i went for my 40 week appt i told her i felt so grotty that she actually suggested trying a sweep, she didnt manage it but was good to be checked anyway. Might be worth asking??

I feel the same way, like its never going to happen and in 20 years time ill still be pregnant!!!!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Starstryder

Loves_cookies ~ Don't blame you, my mom passed away on the 9th of September and I sincerely hope she doesn't decide to show up then.


----------



## MissDimity

Clobo - good to know. I might ask about having a sweep.
How are you going? Any exciting signs? I keep checking the first page of this thread to see if all the early sept due dates have had babies and yours is one I anxiously anticipate will be updated


----------



## Clobo

Thanks my dear, i dont mind being late so much, especially now im not feeling so ill like last week, but i really want a water birth at the local hospital and not have to go to the big one to be induced!!!

Right more pineapple now i think followed by cake and a bounce on the ball :holly: xxx


----------



## MissDimity

Clobo - what date is your induction? But if you go into labor now you can still have water birth ?


----------



## Clobo

I wont be unduced until 12 days over so thats not till next weekend, untill then i can still go local and water birth if the pool is free!! Hope so!!

xxx


----------



## MissDimity

Clobo- hope that 12 day post inductiOn doesn't occur! And baby arrives before 41 weeks for u!


----------



## Becky1987

My yellow bump turned blue on the 06.09.12 at 4;14 am after 8 hours of natural established labour! Baby Haaris arrived three days after 40 weeks. Good luck to everyone X


----------



## Shezza84uk

Becky1987 said:


> My yellow bump turned blue on the 06.09.12 at 4;14 am after 8 hours of natural established labour! Baby Haaris arrived three days after 40 weeks. Good luck to everyone X

Congratulations Becky xx


----------



## loves_cookies

Congratulations :)


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Becky1987 said:


> My yellow bump turned blue on the 06.09.12 at 4;14 am after 8 hours of natural established labour! Baby Haaris arrived three days after 40 weeks. Good luck to everyone X

Congratulations.


----------



## Starstryder

Congrats on baby boy Becky! :)

Anyone know if starting Fenugreek now would cause labour to start? It seems conflicting on Google, big surprise there. Anyone use it before?


----------



## lola_90

Starstryder said:


> Congrats on baby boy Becky! :)
> 
> Anyone know if starting Fenugreek now would cause labour to start? It seems conflicting on Google, big surprise there. Anyone use it before?

I thought it increased your milk supply? :shrug:

I think shocking is having a baby!!!! :baby:

Hope your sweep works clobo :flower:


----------



## Starstryder

Ah sorry, silly preggie brain kicked in there...

Yeah, I want to take it to help assure milk supply but started finding bits on how it can cause contractions but then some places state it is rumour. Where are all the facts lol...


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

i wouldn't mess with your milk supply hun before you need to. Could lead to mastitus, over supply etc. I used it when my milk started to dwindle but i wouldn't bother until your supply settled down xx


----------



## Starstryder

Ah kk, thanks :) I am paranoid lol because the last week or so there has been zero leaking where before I had to wear breast pads to avoid embarrassment.


----------



## Agcam

Oh, wow. So much to catch up on! So many babies :happydance:

Congratulations to all the new mummies :) 

*Jay* - Jayden is a cutie. Hope you're continuing to do well :) 

*Alexis* - Glad everything turned out okay. Hope both of you are keeping well. I'm going to head to your journal to see pictures :) 

*Mummyb1* - Laila is gorgeous. 

*Jemma* - Congratulations on your baby girl. As always, it's nice to hear about an induction going well so thank you for that :) 

*Kathryn * - Hope everything is going well on your end. 

*Angel* - I'm sorry you're sad about leaving work. :hugs: You obviously have good reasons for doing so, and that's not to say that you won't go back at some point in the future! 

*Elmo* - Good luck! Hope everything is going well. 

*Lola* - That must be frustrating. Our babies like to test our patience, hmm? 

*Clobo* Good luck on avoiding an induction. I'm hoping to do the same, although I have a few more days before that happens. I really want a water birth, and know that an induction can interfere with that. Fingers crossed!


Clobo said:


> I feel the same way, like its never going to happen and in 20 years time ill still be pregnant!!!!! :rofl:
> xxx

I was joking about this to my husband yesterday. I've taken up crocheting to pass the time and I told him he'd come by in 2 years and I'd still be sitting there with the big belly and rolls of yarn all around. :haha:


----------



## Agcam

Well, two days till due date and still waiting. I think I'm officially out of patience now :haha: 
I've had three different days when I thought for sure that I was going to go into labour because I had tightenings every 10 minutes or so for hours before they stopped. My body is playing tricks on me. Boooo.

I'll have my first sweep next week if nothing happens by then. I guess baby boy is so comfortable inside that he's not ready to come out yet. 

Fingers crossed for everyone who is still waiting!

On another note - my brain is officially on vacation. I've misplaced my phone, the only advantage to that being that my family can now only reach me on one phone :haha:. I'm reading things wrong all the time - for instance the news article about Romney's campaign adopting a hard massage (instead of hard message). I put salt in the cookies the other day instead of sugar (yup - they were disgusting). I hope this stops soon! :dohh:


----------



## KathrynW

Becky1987 said:


> My yellow bump turned blue on the 06.09.12 at 4;14 am after 8 hours of natural established labour! Baby Haaris arrived three days after 40 weeks. Good luck to everyone X

Congratulations! x

*Agcam* - Thankyou. We're getting there! x


----------



## AngelofTroy

I got so much amazing baby stuff from work!!! People have even crocheted and knitted things for baby!!


----------



## Clobo

Conratulations *Becky *:yipee:

Had sweep, well she had a rummage anyway, cervix still soft but not open so could only get a fingertip in, she saidbaby isnt uite low enough anyway so lots of walking and bouncing!! As if i actually sit down anyway!! So just went or walk with Ben and pooch and now im knackered :sleep: Try again Monday at 3pm!!

Yes where is Shocking?? Hopefully having her baby!!! xxx


----------



## lola_90

Sorry clobo, looks like both our cervixes aren't ready!

I think my boys coming down more as i've been having a lot more pains today, nothing too exciting though! Doubt I will be going into labour anytime soon!

I just want to meet my little boy so bad, i want to see his chubby little cheeks!


----------



## Clobo

Aw Lola, we need to bounce more, i did think this morning i wasnt feeling as much pressure as before but after my walk i am struggling to get off the sofa without feeling like everything will drop out, going to go again in the morning!! Waiting for pizza to go down so i can bounce a bit then going to bed sitting up!!!

xxx


----------



## lola_90

I don't have a ball :(

Can't believe how horrific these last few weeks are!


----------



## Clobo

I know, time is going slow but fast at the same time!!! :dohh:

I shouldnt be surprised really, it was a struggle to get the baby in there in the first place so no doubt it will be a struggle to get him/her out!!

I think you can get a gym ball from Tescos for about a tenner!!

xxx


----------



## shingie

hey ladies. Im so glad i found this post. Im 37wks today and i have been having lower back pain that comes and goes since morning. I wonder if labor will start soon. Hope you all are doing great :happydance:


----------



## katix333

Well as of 12 o clock I will be 6 days over....blah !!!!! Xx


----------



## lola_90

Clobo said:


> I know, time is going slow but fast at the same time!!! :dohh:
> 
> I shouldnt be surprised really, it was a struggle to get the baby in there in the first place so no doubt it will be a struggle to get him/her out!!
> 
> I think you can get a gym ball from Tescos for about a tenner!!
> 
> xxx

True, how long were you ttc for?

Yeh have seen some on argos's website, my parents are coming to see me on sun and they have one at home so will get them to bring it. 

This might be really weird but are any of you waking up in the night to be sick? It has happened to me a few times over the past week or so and i literally wake up gagging. It's really annoying and makes my throat hurts and also freaks my fiance out too! 

Not sure what it could be though? :shrug:

Also have been getting pins and needles in my right hand on and off, don't know what it is or if preggo related?

:flower:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Pins and needles sounds like carpal tunnel syndrome, is the sickness from heartburn do you think?


----------



## Agcam

lola_90 said:


> True, how long were you ttc for?
> 
> Yeh have seen some on argos's website, my parents are coming to see me on sun and they have one at home so will get them to bring it.
> 
> This might be really weird but are any of you waking up in the night to be sick? It has happened to me a few times over the past week or so and i literally wake up gagging. It's really annoying and makes my throat hurts and also freaks my fiance out too!
> 
> Not sure what it could be though? :shrug:
> 
> Also have been getting pins and needles in my right hand on and off, don't know what it is or if preggo related?
> 
> :flower:

I used to wake up at night with reflux. It would leave a horrible taste in my mouth and my throat would burn, but I was never actually sick. 
I'm feeling really nauseous these days. Not sure why. It doesn't happen only in the middle of the night, but it has kept me from eating properly the last couple of days. :shrug:
The pins and needles sounds like pregnancy carpal tunnel. I definitely have that. 

Is anyone else suddenly having a huge acne explosion? I can't stand to touch my shoulders and the back of my neck because they're covered in bumps. They're not responding to my usual remedies either.


----------



## lola_90

Angel of troy + agcam

Could be heartburn, reflux, i often eat dinner quite late like 10ish but normally go to bed around 12/1 and then normally wake up at 2ish gagging. Really should eat earlier!

Ooh will goggle carpal tunnel another delightful pregnancy symptom!

Oh agcam, my skin has been horrific all pregnancy! I never got the glow! My skin used to flare up before i got my period and my skin is like that all the time now! Nothing works, it sucks!


----------



## Agcam

lola_90 said:


> Angel of troy + agcam
> 
> Could be heartburn, reflux, i often eat dinner quite late like 10ish but normally go to bed around 12/1 and then normally wake up at 2ish gagging. Really should eat earlier!
> 
> Ooh will goggle carpal tunnel another delightful pregnancy symptom!
> 
> Oh agcam, my skin has been horrific all pregnancy! I never got the glow! My skin used to flare up before i got my period and my skin is like that all the time now! Nothing works, it sucks!

My hands are really swollen, Lola. I can't grip anymore, the joints are quite painful and I haven't been able to bend my left thumb for weeks. Now a couple of my other joints are locking as well. Add pins and needles to that :dohh: It varies during the day so I'm just trying to drink as much water as possible which seems to help. The midwife said it should all subside after the delivery.

I had acne early on and into the second tri. It settled down when I hit third tri, but somehow in the last couple of days has come back with a vengeance. 
Whenever anyone talks about the pregnancy "glow" to me, I usually say that it's the light reflecting off all the oil on my skin and hair :haha:. Funnily enough - my scalp is really greasy and at the same time I have dandruff. How on Earth does that work? :shrug:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Water retention has gone waaaay down and heartburn is gone! officially two days pp :) I'm so happy to eat tomatoes and not worry about the raging heartburn monster waiting to get me hahaha. Due to c section, I haven't been able to sleep on stomach but I can lay on my back which is way more convenient then I ever remember it being lol :)


----------



## Sapphire83

Becky- Huge congrats on your blue bundle!! :happydance:

shingie- Hi, Hun! Hope you're feeling good. 

Agcam- Gotta love baby brain! :haha:


----------



## jaymarie1991

Alexis how's ur recovery going are u walking around yet?

Its surprising how after 1 second heartburn just disappears! And I can finally sleep on my back without my arms getting numb, my uterus is way down two fingers below my bellybutton I'm feeling good! Not being pregnant anymore is just what I imagined it to be!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I cant wait to be able to sleep comfortably! My hips are killing me at the moment so having to lie on my side seem like a cruel joke! 

What's everyone up to today? We're going to the beach to make the most of the last of the sun, just waiting for the morning mist to clear. I feel like a zombie though, OH is running round getting his stuff together and I'm still slobbed on the sofa trying to will myself to stand up and make a cup of coffee! I only drink one cup every few days now so hopefully it'll perk me up a bit!


----------



## Sapphire83

A trip to the beach sounds lovely, Angel. Not much on my agenda today- been doing LO's laundry this morning, followed by a nap, headed to the supermarket later. Boring, I know but I can't be arsed to do anything else right now.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations to all new mummys! Hope all of you stil waiting with me are coping ok.

Sorry its a rubbish post just on my phone. 

Starstryder don't give that a seconds thought chick, honestly iv never leaked a drop in pregnancy and have been able to feed both my babies with my milk coming in after a few days of feeding (they stil get the construm in that time) xx


----------



## ShockingB

Good morning ladies! Im still here lol. Ive no plans for today. I do need to do the washing up though. Then might just go out to the shops, dnt want to stay in today! 

Hows everyone coping?


----------



## ShockingB

Are any of you on facebook?


----------



## Clobo

*Lola*, TTC for just over 2 years with a MC last year :cry: so desperate for baby to come out and finally be a little happy family!!

Yep, ive been waking in the night, feel sicky but im eating a cereal bar to stop me actually being sick!! Pins and needles in hands can be Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, common in pregnancy and should stop when baby is here!! :hugs:

Im the opposite with my skin, when I came off the pill my skin was horrendous and when I got preggo its been clear as you like, dreading it going back to how it was!!

I cant wait to be able to lie on my back and stomache again!!

*Angel*, have a lovely day at the beach, mist is still here, hoping for BBQ for lunch in the garden!!

Aw *Shocking*, I was sure you were having your baby!!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Clobo - nope, still here!! Oh bbq lunch in the garden sounds like a great idea :)


----------



## Clobo

It will be our turn soon chick!! Do you have sweep or appt or anything booked now???

Yup, Ben is home all day for a change and im going to make him look after me!!

xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Clobo said:


> It will be our turn soon chick!! Do you have sweep or appt or anything booked now???
> 
> Yup, Ben is home all day for a change and im going to make him look after me!!
> 
> xxx

Induction on monday!!! :shhh::argh:


----------



## ShockingB

Anyone else really constipated???


----------



## AngelofTroy

ShockingB said:


> Are any of you on facebook?

Yup and I'm in the baby and bump mummies group now :)


----------



## Clobo

Oh wow, good luck my dear, i have to wait till Thursday or Friday for that, though im hoping to go naturally before that!!

Im not constipated, in fact the oppposite :blush: think i go about 3 times a day!!

Hope you are having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## ShockingB

AngelofTroy said:


> ShockingB said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you on facebook?
> 
> Yup and I'm in the baby and bump mummies group now :)Click to expand...

Oh i dint knw there was a baby n bump mumies group :dohh::shrug: if you privatemessage me d link to ur facebook page I'll add you :thumbup::)


----------



## ShockingB

Clobo said:


> Oh wow, good luck my dear, i have to wait till Thursday or Friday for that, though im hoping to go naturally before that!!
> 
> Im not constipated, in fact the oppposite :blush: think i go about 3 times a day!!
> 
> Hope you are having a nice weekend xxx

Yes i was the opposite last week, now this week has been awful! Windy and constipated :nope: duno wat to do, feels like her head is so low down that its actually stopping anything from going fru!


----------



## Baby2012

Hello ladies! Just letting you know I had my baby Friday 7 September. Baby Layla was born weighing 6lb 5oz with gas and air. We're in love. 

Good luck ladies still waiting, your babies are so worth the wait xxx

Ps, will post a birth story, I loved labour!


----------



## Sapphire83

Baby2012 said:


> Hello ladies! Just letting you know I had my baby Friday 7 September. Baby Layla was born weighing 6lb 5oz with gas and air. We're in love.
> 
> Good luck ladies still waiting, your babies are so worth the wait xxx

Great news, congrats on your little girl!! So many babies this week...


----------



## Sproglett

Congrats baby2012


----------



## ShockingB

Congratulations!!!


----------



## lola_90

Angel - beach sounds lovely! We are in brighton but rarely go to the beach, its always so packed and i hate the stones!

Clobo - sorry about your loss hun, bet you can't wait for your little one to hurry up!

Shocking - Naughty naughty for teasing us! I am definitely not constipated! I luckily haven't had that problem during pregnancy, definitely with you on the wind thing though! Oooh induction on monday! How are you feeling about it? Hopefully you will go naturally before then :flower:

Congratulations Baby2012 :flower:

Sapphire - I know hoping it won't be too long now for the rest of us!

I am definitely ready for my little man to get a move on! Am fed up already of people calling/texting me asking for updates and if he's here yet. Even my fiance is getting bombarded with calls from his friends wanting to know! Feel like switching my phone of for the next 3 weeks!

I'm off to the supermarket in a bit to get some bits for a bbq tomorrow, my parents and brothers are coming down for the afternoon which will be nice, i'm personally more looking forward to the food! Love bbq food!


----------



## MissDimity

Congrats baby2012!


----------



## ShockingB

Lola, hw ru doing? Sorry hehe, i was busy doing nothing yesterday - so uncomfortable i dont know what to do with myself! I think shes going to be a very long baby my ribs are so sore and shes pushing everything up mAking it hard for me to breathe!

Also the pressure on my bum and vajayjay is seriously no fun! Feels like shes gonna drop any minute!! 

Jealous.com tho, i wish i lived near the sea i absolutely love it, although i know what u mean, must be absolutley chokablock on a day like this! 

How am i feeling? Im not going to get any sleep on Sunday night lol cus i just cant wait for monday to come! I really ought to get some sleep though as it might be the last time i get any propper sleep for months lol! But yes, im so looking forward to it. I honestly think that labour is the most exciting thing about pregnancy, i think its amazing what our bodies can do and meeting baby for the first time must be something out of this world! Oh i just can not wait! Ive been having irregular contractions which are very uncomfortable and intense, although not necessarily painful but then they just stop! Grr, so i dont think it will happen naturally! So glad ive an induction booked cus it feels like baby could stay in my tummy forever!

Btw i bought my ball from tk max and paid about 7pounds for it but if you can get one from family members then do, theres no point in buying it really, im taking mine to hospital but i know i will never use it after labour!

I wanted to bbq today too after Clobo gave me the brilliant ideia to do so, but OH had already taken meat out of the freezer to do a curry for tonight so we had soup and nd breadrolls for lunch nd hes going to make a nice curry for us both tonight! 

Im sat in baby's room, i love it in here it just feel very peaceful and serene, its weird to think that there will be a baby in here by next week! Scary really!

Anyone else dying to see what their little one is going to look like? Lol im so excited! Ive put both of my cameras in my hospital bag, want to take loads of pictures in hospital! Im also taking a small/medium sized mirror, i want to see everything that goes in and out of my vajayjay when im in labour, i want to see her head crowning etc! Im a bit of a weirdo but hey ho!

Oh Lola, i have to say, having snacks in the house really isnt a good idea, we bought cashew nuts, flapajacks, maltesers, m&ms to take to the hospital and its all GONE, lol so i totally understand what you been going fru lolol! 

Anywho, this post is getting to long!! So i'll stop typing now. 

Once again, congratulations to those who had their babies this week! So many of you! Becky and the other lady(sorry cant remember the name from the top of my head) congratulations for beating me and clobo! :) 

Jaymarie, im so glad youre recovering well! Ive not read a birth story from you yet!? Although Jayden is a babe :) 

Mummyb1 has gone very quite, i hope you and Layla are doing well!

Everyone else, have a great day!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

recovering well, I walk around a lot. We had some major issues to get over to be able to bf. Post mature suck, inverted nipples, mucous from c section and low blood sugar. We.ve made a lot of progress and she is now latching on my boob and sucking fine, our last hurdle is her distractedness. She is constantly pulling off to look around or flailing her arms. So going to try swaddling her and drinking chamomile tea when feeding her. As soon as she gets a good feed or two in we're going home!!


----------



## Sapphire83

Good to hear you've already made a lot of progress. How are you feeling, Hun?


----------



## lola_90

I'm alright hun, just fed up! Can't imagine how you and clobo must be feeling though! The days just drag, am in so much pain its a joke, i hate spd so much :( Am hoping that on thursday the midwife will be able to give me a sweep, otherwise i will be so pissed off! Fed up of seeing posts from people who are like 32 weeks complaining! I just want to say it only gets worse!!! Also a little bit nervous at the thought of having a c-section a lot of ladies seem to be having them recently and i really don't want one :(

You are forgiven but i did get all excited as i thought you were having a baby! Try and get some sleep if you can. Must be a massive relief knowing that you will go into labour on monday! Sorry about your ribs hun, i've been very lucky and have only had about 4 kicks in the ribs this entire time! 

Yeh i just spoke to my dad and he said he will bring the ball but he said that i should check the weight limit!!!! I was bloody livid! I do not appreciate fat humour!

I love going into his room, i literally just walk in and open all of his drawers, pick something up, smell it and put it back, can't wait till he finally gets to use it! I know what you mean, i just want to know what he looks like! Also a teeny bit worried that he is going to be ugly! Sounds awful i know. blame the hormones!

Yeh labour snacks are a bitch, i've given up replacing them! Have started to drink my labour drinks that i bought too! I literally have no will power at all!

My oh has decided to come to the supermarket with me which means i won't be able to buy loads of biscuits :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I really wanted to avoid c section, I'm a single mum and I move in three weeks. But it came down to not knowing if she was safe in there, with hints pointing that she may not be. I was given the choice to keep going with the induction or c section. I just felt like it needed to be done. After surgery I found out cord was wrapped around ger neck. Waiting for labour may have gotten her in serious trouble. Thank goodness I went with my gut. I don't mind the pain so much, knowing it probably saved her life changes your views a bit haha.


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Baby2012! :happydance: How awesome to hear that you loved labor! Can't wait to read more details.


----------



## Starstryder

Baby2012 ~ Congrats! :)

Elmo ~ Thanks a lot :) With first kiddo I never had much milk but I think the stress of him being 7 weeks early had more to do with that than anything else.

Shocking ~ I can so relate to the pressure today, usually I get relief when lying down but not doing anything today. :( Big little girl lol is pushing for early release but not apparently willing to do so.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Im still here!! Been up and about today lots and about to bounce more on the ball!! Yep Im giving advice to all the pregnant ladies I know to make sure they keep their legs and backs nice and strong throughout just to be able to cope with these last few weeks!!!

Ben bought a 7lb joint of pork today to do on the BBQ tomorrow and I made him hold it and said thats what ive been carrying around on my belly for the last few weeks if not more and it really shocked him, it surprised me too to be honest!! No wonder we ache!!!

Hope for some more baby news soon ... me please??!!!!

xxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Clobo said:


> Ben bought a 7lb joint of pork today to do on the BBQ tomorrow and I made him hold it and said thats what ive been carrying around on my belly for the last few weeks if not more and it really shocked him, it surprised me too to be honest!! No wonder we ache!!!

:haha: My doula suggested this exercise https://www.spinningbabies.com/techniques/activities-for-fetal-positioning/rebozo-sifting to help the baby engage. I had DH do it for me and he was amazed at how heavy it was to lift my belly. I was like...yep! :rofl:


----------



## KathrynW

Baby2012 said:


> Hello ladies! Just letting you know I had my baby Friday 7 September. Baby Layla was born weighing 6lb 5oz with gas and air. We're in love.
> 
> Good luck ladies still waiting, your babies are so worth the wait xxx
> 
> Ps, will post a birth story, I loved labour!

Congratulations! x


----------



## kasey c

Many congratulations to all the new mummies! I also gave birth on Friday 7th September at 12:07am. Baby Jack weighed in at 8lb 12oz, no pain relief whatsoever (very unusual in a US hospital!). We were discharged from hospital today and is so nice to be back at home! :) xx


----------



## Shezza84uk

kasey c said:


> Many congratulations to all the new mummies! I also gave birth on Friday 7th September at 12:07am. Baby Jack weighed in at 8lb 12oz, no pain relief whatsoever (very unusual in a US hospital!). We were discharged from hospital today and is so nice to be back at home! :) xx

Congratulations Kasey xx


----------



## erinlena

had my baby Tanner Liam on labor day (sept 3rd) via ceserean at 8:16am. He weighed in at 8lbs 12 ounces and 20 1/2 inches long =) heres a pic of my little guy =) https://https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx121/erinlenaskat/my%20megapregobelly%20and%20baby/301214_388050977928257_897816231_n.jpg


----------



## Sapphire83

kasey and erinlena- Congratulations on your blue bundles!! :flower:


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations Kasey and erinlena! x


----------



## Sproglett

erinlena said:


> had my baby Tanner Liam on labor day (sept 3rd) via ceserean at 8:16am. He weighed in at 8lbs 12 ounces and 20 1/2 inches long =) heres a pic of my little guy =) https://https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx121/erinlenaskat/my%20megapregobelly%20and%20baby/301214_388050977928257_897816231_n.jpg

Hey hun what was ur due date? Can't find u on the front page to update, congrats to you and congrats to kacey too.


----------



## lollypops

Congrats to all the new mummies :) im well jell lol, 10 days till my induction date, cant wait :) x


----------



## Clobo

*Kasey *and *Erin*, congratulations, love the little picture, so cute!!! :baby: :baby:

Im still here, feeling ok today although ideally id like things to &#8220;start&#8221; later and have baby tomorrow on my late granddads birthday!!

Do you hear that baby??!!! xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Congrats ladies!!! :) Soo many October babies already!!!

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Clobo

Hi Shocking ... seems we are destined to be pregnant forever!!! :coffee:

Ive been doing nothing all day, sitting in the garden while Ben cleans his bikes and Lola sleeps in the sun and reading :book: (me not Lola!!!). Need to walk around like the MW said but its so hot, been bouncing a bit and will go for a walk with Ben later i think .... id like a 10th September baby please!!!

How are you?? xxx


----------



## Agcam

Kasey and Erinlena - Congratulations on your babies! Hope both of you are doing well :)

Today is my due date. Whoop-de-doo! So much for baby arriving early. 

I had a lovely South Indian dinner last night with left-overs for lunch. Yummm. Apparently spicy food makes not the least bit of difference, because I've been downing the tom yum and spicy stuff like crazy :haha: At least I'm enjoying it. I've missed spicy food the past months. 

No other plans for today - need to clean again, and I'm thinking of baking some sweet cheese danish if I can work up the motivation.


----------



## ShockingB

Agcam welcome to the club haha! Hopefully you will have bubba soon!

Clobo tell me about it! Cant believe im being induced tomorrow - trying not to think about it!

Ive also been doing nothing today! Lasy morning and now just watching tv with hubby, myt sit on my ball and do the ironing - its the only thing that needs doing the rest of the house is super duper clean! We were going to go out just for a walk but dont think we're going to anymore! The wheather has been lovely this weekend but ive just not felt like doing anything, though we did go out last night to an awards ceremony and yes i did wear my heels lolol surprisingly it wasnt hard to walk in them not even with SPD! I just felt a lot heavier! 

Some of you ladies have gone very quiet! Hope you are all well. I guess a lot of you are busy with your newborns!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Two days from due date and baby is showing no signs of coming anytime soon. Some days I feel like she's going to be in there forever!


----------



## fidget

Went into maternity centre earlier. Have been having contractions on and off all week and kept feeling trickling bad having wet knickers (yummy). Turned out to not be my waters leaking after all and all free all the contractions I'm still only 50% effaced and two cms dilated. Having cramps and a backache but I think that's just because of the examination. After having stop start labour all week I'm not getting excited!!! I can see myself going over :-( so fed up now. 

Should be doing my housework but I'm having a cuddle with my bigger baby on the sofa. His sleepy mummy cuddles always cheer me up


----------



## Sapphire83

fidget said:


> Went into maternity centre earlier. Have been having contractions on and off all week and kept feeling trickling bad having wet knickers (yummy). Turned out to not be my waters leaking after all and all free all the contractions I'm still only 50% effaced and two cms dilated. Having cramps and a backache but I think that's just because of the examination. After having stop start labour all week I'm not getting excited!!! I can see myself going over :-( so fed up now.
> 
> Should be doing my housework but I'm having a cuddle with my bigger baby on the sofa. His sleepy mummy cuddles always cheer me up

Can't blame you for being frustrated, Hun. Hope your LO makes an appearance very soon. :hugs: By the way- I love your avatar (not just saying that to make you feel better :winkwink:)!!


----------



## katix333

Well officially a week over!! Having contractions on and off but all over the place and not lasting Long enough!! Home visit off midwife tomorrow for another sweep and to book induction :( anyone else who doesn't want to have baby September 11th?! Xx


----------



## ShockingB

katix333 said:


> Well officially a week over!! Having contractions on and off but all over the place and not lasting Long enough!! Home visit off midwife tomorrow for another sweep and to book induction :( anyone else who doesn't want to have baby September 11th?! Xx

Me!!:nope: i go in for induction tomorrow and jope she comes tomorrow not Tuesday!


----------



## seaweed eater

I guess I'd rather he come on the 10th or the 12th, but I would take the 11th too...


----------



## holywoodmum

Becky1987 said:


> My yellow bump turned blue on the 06.09.12 at 4;14 am after 8 hours of natural established labour! Baby Haaris arrived three days after 40 weeks. Good luck to everyone X

Congratulations Becky!



Baby2012 said:


> Hello ladies! Just letting you know I had my baby Friday 7 September. Baby Layla was born weighing 6lb 5oz with gas and air. We're in love.
> 
> Good luck ladies still waiting, your babies are so worth the wait xxx
> 
> Ps, will post a birth story, I loved labour!

Congratulations Baby2012!



jaymarie1991 said:


> Congrats holywoodmum, but did u just say u naturally delivered an 11lbs baby?! Omg! U r strong girl! Congrats again

Yep, that's the 2nd time. His sis was over 11lb too... even with no gas and air this time, it wa So much better in the water!


----------



## lola_90

Don't panic ladies im still pregnant!

Due date tomorrow, really doubt anything will happen though. Had a nice day with my family we popped out to get some flowers for the garden and was getting so angry with people staring at me!!! My mum said she has got a really busy couple of days so I need to cross my legs until thursday lunchtime!!

Just eaten a yummy bbq and I made a really nice apple cake that has now been demolished!

Congrats to all the new mummys, and for us ladies still waiting I am sending lots of labour :dust:


----------



## loves_cookies

Quick update ladies - my yellow bump turned pink! Amelie Sarah was born at 12:39 by emergency c-section weighing 6lb 12oz. I will post more when I'm home in a few days time.


----------



## KathrynW

loves_cookies said:


> Quick update ladies - my yellow bump turned pink! Amelie Sarah was born at 12:39 by emergency c-section weighing 6lb 12oz. I will post more when I'm home in a few days time.

Congratulations! x


----------



## Sproglett

katix333 said:


> Well officially a week over!! Having contractions on and off but all over the place and not lasting Long enough!! Home visit off midwife tomorrow for another sweep and to book induction :( anyone else who doesn't want to have baby September 11th?! Xx

. 

Just noticed your from wolves too, are you having your little one at new x?



loves_cookies said:


> Quick update ladies - my yellow bump turned pink! Amelie Sarah was born at 12:39 by emergency c-section weighing 6lb 12oz. I will post more when I'm home in a few days time.

 Congrats hunny, can't wait to see piks


----------



## ShockingB

Welcome to the world Amelie Sarah!!! :) 


Sproglet, how is Jacob doing??


----------



## fidget

Sapphire83 said:


> fidget said:
> 
> 
> Went into maternity centre earlier. Have been having contractions on and off all week and kept feeling trickling bad having wet knickers (yummy). Turned out to not be my waters leaking after all and all free all the contractions I'm still only 50% effaced and two cms dilated. Having cramps and a backache but I think that's just because of the examination. After having stop start labour all week I'm not getting excited!!! I can see myself going over :-( so fed up now.
> 
> Should be doing my housework but I'm having a cuddle with my bigger baby on the sofa. His sleepy mummy cuddles always cheer me up
> 
> Can't blame you for being frustrated, Hun. Hope your LO makes an appearance very soon. :hugs: By the way- I love your avatar (not just saying that to make you feel better :winkwink:)!!Click to expand...

Hehe it's old but I love it!!! Such a cute pic
Well hopefully I spoke too soon! Had a backache all day, at about 7 was getting little one ready for bed and felt a little gush. Sighed and went and put a pad in after this mornings fiasco.... Then started getting pains every eight mins, and each time get a bit more pink fluid on my pad! Pains are getting stronger just got mum to pick my bubba up and I'm waiting on midwife to call now. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

lola_90 said:


> My mum said she has got a really busy couple of days so I need to cross my legs until thursday lunchtime!!

:haha: I'm in a similar situation. My mom is still working on a big project that was supposed to be done on the 4th, so she told me to keep him baking until then, but it will probably still be another day or two. I've been telling her that it's her fault he's not here yet and she needs to finish up! :p


----------



## Sapphire83

loves_cookies said:


> Quick update ladies - my yellow bump turned pink! Amelie Sarah was born at 12:39 by emergency c-section weighing 6lb 12oz. I will post more when I'm home in a few days time.

Congrats, Mama! :flower: I love the name you picked for her! 

fidget- How exciting! Update when you can.


----------



## MissDimity

Shocking - Its Monday afternoon in Australia, and I know today is your induction day- wishing you all the best!!


----------



## Starstryder

Congratulations Kasey, Erin, loves-cookies! :)


----------



## izzy29

Congrats to all the new mummy's, it's really happening for the sept mummy's now! 
We are calling our little bundle Pippa.


----------



## teazle

Coming a little late to this but congratulations to all the new mums! I was due last Thurs. Induction booked for 18th if he doesn't arrive by then on his own. Still confused about names - I like Toby but hubby doesn't. Got a shortlist of 5 that we agree on and going to hope one 'fits' once he's here! Good luck to everyone on here, hope it goes well!


----------



## ShockingB

MissDimity said:


> Shocking - Its Monday afternoon in Australia, and I know today is your induction day- wishing you all the best!!

Thank you missdimity i have to admit im very nervous about becoming a mum now lol! Its only just hit me :dohh:

I am at the hospital now, they are monitoring babys heartbeat for 30 minutes then they will break my waters! :coffee: just chillin now lol OH has left me on my own for an hour he had 2 appointments today which he couldnt miss sohere i am ladies, THIS IS IT! :happydance:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thinking of you Shocking!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ShockingB

Thank you, lady in next bay just had her waters broken and made it sound like its really painfull! Oh dear


----------



## Sapphire83

You'll be fine, Hun! So exited for you!


----------



## MommaAlexis

5 days pp, finally getting into something resembling a schedule. I even had time to call my best friend. Weeeooo


----------



## MissDimity

Hoping everything is under way now Shocking! Looking forward to reading your updates x


----------



## fidget

Was in labour last night, baby was born at 1.24 this morning. Exhausted but on cloud 9!!!


----------



## Sproglett

ShockingB said:


> Welcome to the world Amelie Sarah!!! :)
> Sproglet, how is Jacob doing??

Hey Daniela, Jacob is doing really well, he was 6lbs 8oz on Wednesday last week, he'll be being weighed again this coming Wednesday, I'm still breast feeding and it's going really well, he tends to wake every 3hours for a feed . Good luck today x x


----------



## Sproglett

Fidget congrats cant wait for your birth story and piks, have you chose a name yet? X x


----------



## Laurenj22

Congrats Fidget

Sproglett good to hear Jacob is doing well

Good luck to anyone else who may be about to meet their LO's xx


----------



## suze12

Hey ladies, not been on her for a while, had my last week at work last week and am now officially on mat leave :happydance:
still got a few things to sort out in the house so am hoping baby hangs on in there for another week or 2 :baby:

congratulations on all the new arrivals how exciting!!! :baby:

xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Loves_cookies! Hope you're recovering well
Shocking, hope your induction is going well now!
Alex, glad you're enjoying mummy life!
fidget, congratulations! Get some rest!
Suze enjoy your mat leave hun!

P is asleep, so I've finally posted a birth story if anyone wants a read...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...l-5-1kg-11lb-4oz-born-water.html#post21151957


----------



## holly2012

Just realised that people have updated the first page with their deliveries.

I had my little boy on friday 7th Sept at 2.23am. He was a healthy 9Ib 11oz. we are both well just a little tired out lol. xx


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulations Holly!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi everyone, it's my first day of maternity leave and I'm exhausted today because I had a really busy week at work and then a manically busy weekend. I went to the beach with OH on Sat, then we went for a meal with my best friend and her partner in the evening and my friend from Northern Ireland showed up to surprise me with a balloon and baby gifts!!! 

Then yesterday we all had brunch with another 2 friends who'd come down to see us from out of town! All followed by a hot curry for my Dad's birthday (lots of jokes but it did nothing lol), today I was going to sort the house out but I'm barely up to leaving the sofa!

So many September babies already and it's only the 10th, this is getting so real!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh, just relax and enjoy your first day off!! Sounds like you've had good fun over the weekend though!


----------



## Sapphire83

Holly and fidget- Massive congrats on your little bundles!! :flower:


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations Holly and fidget! x


----------



## lola_90

Happy due date to me! Happy due date to me :)

Dear baby, I would like you to come today please!

Woke up with a message from my cousin 'are you having contraction right now? I dreamt you were' :dohh: 

Congrats fidget and holly :flower:

Sally - glad to hear little Jacob is doing so well, that's amazing that your still breastfeeding it must of been so hard to do in the beginning. 

Shocking - good luck :)

Clobo - where are you????!!!!


----------



## lola_90

Angel - enjoy your mat leave!

I am sooooo glad (not) that my next door neighbours have started their building work today! Music to my ears!!!!!!!


----------



## Clobo

*Shocking*, hope all is going well today chick, thinking of you and hoping it&#8217;s a quick and successful induction!! Well done on going out and wearing the heels, im not venturing far from the house at all and living in my granny leggings at the moment!!

*Katix*, yes I wanted baby today so it was my Grandads birthday, not overly keen on having a 9/11 baby but if it happens then I wont have to have an induction so not all bad! 

*Lola*, aw mate hope it happens for you soon!! Did you get that ball?? Happy due date, expect lots of texts asking how its going &#8230; ive had loads, its lovely that people care but im getting tired of saying that nothing is happening :dohh:

Congratulations *Cookies*!! :yippee: Hope all is ok after EMCS!

*Fidget*, *Holly*, congratulations :yippee:

*Hollywood*, wow what an amazing birth story, did you make notes or just remember it all?? Think Im going to have to get Ben to write it as we go!!! Sounds like the water really helped and jaffa cakes are on my shopping list now!!!

*AFM*, Im still here, just had 3rd attempt at sweep but no change since Friday, cervix soft but not open and still high up, normal 41 week apt tomorrow so they will put me on the induction list for Friday/Saturday!! In the meantime I need to get on my ball and get walking &#8230;. Im so tired!!!!

xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Clobo, mental notes only... And looking back Ar contraction timer app! Wrote it all down as soon as I could after, asked the time lots (that was annoying everyone else!), and asking DH to fill me in! I think cos It was so quick there was less to remember!
Hope you get something from sweep!


----------



## AngelofTroy

holywoodmum said:


> Oh, just relax and enjoy your first day off!! Sounds like you've had good fun over the weekend though!

Yep! Need to remember to take it easier over the next few weeks though I think!


----------



## suze12

AngelofTroy said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Oh, just relax and enjoy your first day off!! Sounds like you've had good fun over the weekend though!
> 
> Yep! Need to remember to take it easier over the next few weeks though I think!Click to expand...

Angeloftroy - Its my first day of mat leave too, and your due date is the day after mine :happydance: I too have loads to do, have just ironed all baby clothes and put away in the chest of drawers hubby but yesterday :flower:

Congrats Holywood mum I have just read your amazing birth story. I want to try and be in the water, have heard its more relaxing?


----------



## lola_90

Hope baby comes for you soon clobo :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Wow *Hollywood *well done for remembering it all chick!! I guess its one of the more memorable moments in our lives :rofl:!!!

Thanks Lola, just been for a 40 minute walk, totally cream crackered now, if i do end up being induced its not for the want of trying!!!

xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey ladies congratulations so many babies! 

Im 38+4 today. Had scan and consultant. Fluid was stil raised but gone down. Babes estimated weight is 8lb 2oz so were looking at a 9lber if he's term! 

Consultant left it up to me if and when i wanted to be induced. She was lovely (wasn't my usual today) i could have been induced soon but she examined me and said i was 2cm but stil high so we decided to wait until due date next Thursday to make induction easier. I did get a sweep though x


----------



## Agcam

*Holly* and *Fidget* - Congratulations on your little bundles! Hope everything is going well :) 

So many September babies already! I guess Shocking is next. 



lola_90 said:


> Woke up with a message from my cousin 'are you having contraction right now? I dreamt you were' :dohh:

*Lola* - I had the exact same conversation with my aunt a couple of days ago. She said that she and my mom woke up in the morning convinced that I was having the baby, which would explain the multiple missed calls from both of them on that day. Unfortunately they seem to be thinking the same thing pretty much every day. :haha:

*Angel* - Hope you enjoy your mat leave! I actually found it a huge relief when I stopped working. I spend an inordinate amount of time asleep these days, and have found other things to keep me occupied :) 

*Clobo* - Hope the third sweep starts things off for you!

*Elmo* - Glad to hear that fluid levels are down. Good luck!


----------



## Sapphire83

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Hey ladies congratulations so many babies!
> 
> Im 38+4 today. Had scan and consultant. Fluid was stil raised but gone down. Babes estimated weight is 8lb 2oz so were looking at a 9lber if he's term!
> 
> Consultant left it up to me if and when i wanted to be induced. She was lovely (wasn't my usual today) i could have been induced soon but she examined me and said i was 2cm but stil high so we decided to wait until due date next Thursday to make induction easier. I did get a sweep though x

That's great news, Hun! :hugs:


----------



## ShockingB

She's here :)


----------



## KathrynW

ShockingB said:


> She's here :)

Just posted on your thread too, congratulations! x


----------



## MissDimity

ShockingB said:


> She's here :)

Congratulations Shocking ! I've been stalking your other thread for an update!
Welcome baby girl!


----------



## Starstryder

Congrats Shocking :)


----------



## Sproglett

Woo hoo congratulations Daniela xx


----------



## Sapphire83

ShockingB said:


> She's here :)

Once again, huge congrats!! How are you feeling?


----------



## ShockingB

Thanks ladies! I feel really well surprisingly!! Only a but of pain in my bum when i walk but other than that nothing!! And Maya is such a good girl shes doing well, although she is very very lazy!! I will write birth story soon while its still fresh in my mind lol. Right now, im having skin to skin time with my little lazy legs! She hasnt cried once! Although she dint like the midwife waking her up at 5am to check her temperature lo!


----------



## Sproglett

Bless her, well done hun, can't wait to see piks. X


----------



## Clobo

*Shocking*, *congratulations*!! Love the name Maya, that&#8217;s so cute!! Im so pleased for you chick, look forward to hearing all about it xxx

Im still hanging on, walking last night seemed to move the baby downwards as I felt more pressure and have had a bit of show but MW this morning said that I need to keep walking and bouncing!! Im knackered!!! On the list for induction at the end of the week!!

xxx


----------



## Agcam

*Shocking* - Congratulations! That's wonderful news. You must be so thrilled. Will wait to hear your birth story. :hugs: 

:happydance:

*Clobo* - I always thought I was a patient person, but it feels like someone is showing me right now that I'm really not. I'm planning on a long walk today as well. :)


----------



## Clobo

I am the most impatient person in the world in general so this is killing me!!!! Not sure how im getting through the days to be honest, luckily they dont seem to be dragging too much!!

xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Shocking!!!


----------



## suze12

congratulations Shocking - what a beautiful name too :) 

Clobo and Agcam - hope you are not waiting too much longer - good luck to you both! 

Yesterday and today I have found that my legs really ache when I stand up and so does my lower back, last night when I walked I felt an immense pressure that made me need to pee (tmi sorry) could this be the start of things??? or is baby just on a nerve?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations shocking :) can't wait for birth story x

Ladies my phone won't let me thank you but thanks everyone.

Well after yesterday's sweep i was contracting all evening, quite intense. Lots of pains in my cervix and then had a huge bloody show. loads of plug with alot of blood in it. So i really thought we were off but then....a good nights sleep and today just pinky discharge. Got midwife today though so maybe another sweep will set things Bk off? To be honest Im just interested to see if cervix is stil fairly high and 2cm or if things have improved with yesterday's sweep. Will let u know how i get on x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

suze i get that when baby is on a nerve but it could mean baby has moved down you never know :)


----------



## Clobo

*Suze*, i generally feel like that when ive been walking around a lot and im taking as a good sign so think you can too, means babys head is pressing down!!

Good luck with your sweep *Elmo *xxx


----------



## suze12

Thanks Elmo and good luck with the midwife today. Hope it happens soon for you. 

Wow all the September ladies and babies are going for it! :happydance:

xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Suze, the water was certainly more relaxing than being on a bed or "dry land", but I think the main thing was being able to change position so freely :)


Congratulations Shocking! Love her name :)


----------



## suze12

holywoodmum said:


> Suze, the water was certainly more relaxing than being on a bed or "dry land", but I think the main thing was being able to change position so freely :)
> 
> 
> Congratulations Shocking! Love her name :)


thanks Holywood mum - will hopefully be able to give it a try when the time comes :happydance:


----------



## Fuze

Congratulations shocking!! 

I have just got back from seeing the doctor and midwife. I am 38+2 at the moment and I was diagnosed with polyhydromnios last week. All the way through I have also had about 5 episodes of reduced movements which I have had to go and be monitored for. Anyway they said today that at next weeks appointment 39+2 they are going to do a sweep if they are able and then if nothing happens they will get me in for induction just after my due date. We all (me and the medical team) want to avoid a c-section if at all possible so they want to leave induction until at least my due date. Arrgghhhh its all happening. Oh and they said I'm 3/5ths engaged today so loads of walking and bouncing on my ball!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

That's good that they have a plan for you fuze. Im in same boat as you know. Did u ever see my reply to u on this thread about all that? it will be a fair few pages back now!

So iv just been to mw she did me another sweep that i shouldn't really have had bless her. She said stil 2cm and not totally thinned out but
baby has moved way down and is fixed in pelvis and my waters are bulging so at least i know they should easily be able to break them if nothing happens before induction next week! x


----------



## Sapphire83

OMG Elmo, sounds like you'll have your baby very soon! :happydance:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks hun! Im not sure sure but Im trying to relax about it knowing if not now then next Thursday! She said to try have sex tonight lol ill give it a go x


----------



## Sapphire83

So you will be induced on your due date if your LO hasn't made an appearance by then? Enjoy the sexy time with your hubby. :winkwink:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yep hun i could have been induced sooner but i resisted the temptation in the hope that it will make labour quicker and less likely to end in section etc. So if it doesn't happen before then its due date next Thursday! i will do my very best to enjoy lol x


----------



## Fuze

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Yep hun i could have been induced sooner but i resisted the temptation in the hope that it will make labour quicker and less likely to end in section etc. So if it doesn't happen before then its due date next Thursday! i will do my very best to enjoy lol x

Thanks for the reply elmo. They said exactly the same to me about induction. They could do it next week but said 'less' chance of c-section at due date onwards. My due date is a Sunday so they would get me in the following Monday or Tuesday. 
Good luck, I hope the sweep works for you!!


----------



## Baby2012

ShockingB said:


> She's here :)

Yay!!! Congrats xx


----------



## cassarita

Had Belle yesterday at 1:06pm she is 7lbs and 7 ounces 20 inches long.


----------



## KathrynW

cassarita said:


> Had Belle yesterday at 1:06pm she is 7lbs and 7 ounces 20 inches long.

Congratulations! x


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Congratulations Cassarita! And also to all the new mummies, I've had a lot of catching up to do reading this thread but I 'liked' all the posts that I could. Hope you're all doing well with your new bubbies :flower:

So I am still here also, 1 day overdue. I was having stop/start labour at the end of last week and through the weekend. Ended up visiting the midwives unit twice but to no avail! Baby was still snuggled up in there.

I had my first sweep today at 12 and all is looking well. Dialated 1cm, cervix is 1.5cm long, bubba is still only 4/5 engaged but she could feel his head and he is very low in the birth canal (+1 station). Thinned out and soft as well so the midwife said something should start happening soon. Fingers crossed!

Been on the birthing ball ever since bouncing and rolling around, have had some mild contractions/back pain but nothing else. Next few days I'm hoping things get moving or I'm in for another sweep on Friday.

Hope everyone is doing well :) x


----------



## Agcam

*Clobo* - We need to find that labour dust fairy! I just don't want an induction, and hope the sweeps that I will be having before that will work. Need to educate myself a bit more about inductions and the pros and cons of them.

*Suze* - Thanks very much :) Wouldn't mind him making an appearance any time now. I'd agree with what everyone says about the pressure. I'm generally assuming that it means he's lower in my pelvis, and feel it more when I've been walking a lot. 

*Elmo* - Good luck with your sweep. Hope it kicks things off for real. I've been offered one tomorrow, and hope they will be able to do one. Fingers crossed! 

*Fuze* - Good luck to you too. Hope the sweep makes things happen. 

*Cassarita* - Congratulations! What a lovely name. Hope both of you are doing well :) 

*Jessica* - Good luck to you too. It's somewhat nerve-wracking, isn't it? Everytime something happens I'm wondering if things are starting off. 


Sending labour dust to everyone who is waiting! :dust:


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

It is nerve-wracking, at this point you just want to meet the baby already. Even the prospect of labour doesn't scare me anymore >_< It's like my midwife said though, babies are like cherries - they'll drop when they're ready.


----------



## Sapphire83

cassarita said:


> Had Belle yesterday at 1:06pm she is 7lbs and 7 ounces 20 inches long.

Aw, huge congrats!!


----------



## lola_90

:hi:

Congrats to all the new mummies, I am very jealous!

I am still pregnant, no signs, no nothing :(

Really fed up today and just generally grumpy, so over being pregnant, my spd seems to be getting worse each day. I really hope the sweep works on saturday!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've had such a pooey day! Sounds like lots of us are uncomfortable and fed up, so how are you all cheering yourselves up? 

My treat today has been my mum's carrot cake and some real coffee :) mmmmmmmmm

How are you all keeping smiles on your faces?


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Agcam *, *Angel *and *Lola*, our turn soon my dears ... come on babies :baby:

Im just keeping busy to pass the time to be honest, getting pretty bored and fed up!!

*Cassarita*, congratulations :yipee:

xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Shocking and Cassarita! So pleased for both of you, and such beautiful names :cloud9:


----------



## Shezza84uk

Congratulations on the additional September babies, I am in no hurry despite being really uncomfortable I am still decorating my flat!! Carpet getting fitted on Friday and hopefully I can set up cot by then ahhh i'm so unprepared and csection is booked for 24th!!


----------



## lola_90

C'mon babies!

I have filled my day with moaning and chocolate digestives! Am cooking chicken katsu curry at the moment nom nom nom!

Which is taking my mind of all the annoying people who are trying to get in touch! One of my friends has text me 4 times today and called me twice!!! why why why? I told her i was grumpy and not up for chats yet she still perseveres :dohh:


----------



## Fuze

Eating two chocolate brownies and having a very large chocolate frappuchino helps with the discomfort (a little anyway). I have put more weight in this last 10 days since finishing for maternity leave than I have the whole pregnancy (not quite but that's how it feels), I think it's a combination of too much time on my hands so I am boredom eating and not walking the 5+ miles I used to walk at work each day up and down the corridors. 

Hohum.......


----------



## Agcam

jessicaR4bbit said:


> It is nerve-wracking, at this point you just want to meet the baby already. Even the prospect of labour doesn't scare me anymore >_< It's like my midwife said though, babies are like cherries - they'll drop when they're ready.

Haha. I'll have to remember that midwife quote. 

*Angel* - I've been getting really bored recently, so have taken up a couple of old hobbies. I generally spend a lot of time on the net and sleeping. Today I've also done some baking. I was supposed to go for a long walk today but didn't. Oops. 
I'll be getting my walking in tomorrow, though. It's 40 minutes to the midwife appointment and I hope to walk both ways, depending on how I feel after the sweep. 

*Lola* - I'm sorry the SPD is bothering you, hun. :( Good luck with the sweep! 

Come on babies, time to get moving! :baby:


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

My lower back is friggen killing me! I wonder if that has anything to do with the sweep. Has anybody else had a sweep lately?


----------



## Clobo

My back and hips are killing me, booked a massage tomorrow to try and ease it a little bit!!

xxx


----------



## SophL

My waters have gone but no contractions yet. Hopefully I get going soon and can have my lovely homebirth, but failing that I will be being induced tomorrow afternoon. 

Labour PLEASE start!


----------



## Clobo

Aw come on baby Soph, come on out!!! Good luck my dear, have they checked you out?? xxx


----------



## SophL

Yes I have been in to be checked out, baby is happy :). My husband and I will be enjoying a takeaway and our last evening at home just the two of us. Hopefully our little man gets a wiggle on.


----------



## lola_90

SophL said:


> My waters have gone but no contractions yet. Hopefully I get going soon and can have my lovely homebirth, but failing that I will be being induced tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Labour PLEASE start!

Hope your contractions start soon, get bouncing!


----------



## lola_90

I felt really nauseous earlier and got all excited as dr google said it can happen before labour! 

Feeling fine now and my delightful fiance said it was probably down to the packet of chocolate digestives I've polished off today :( 

Hope everyone else is having more luck than moi!


----------



## Sapphire83

SophL said:


> Yes I have been in to be checked out, baby is happy :). My husband and I will be enjoying a takeaway and our last evening at home just the two of us. Hopefully our little man gets a wiggle on.

Sending labour dust your way, Hun!! 


lola- Pfffftt!! Don't listen to your husband... 

jessica- I had a sweep on Monday- NADA!! :coffee:


----------



## SophL

Thank you very much, but it doesn't seem to be working! 

Lola, I'm sure it won't be long. Chocolate digestives are an important labour preparation...


----------



## Charlotteee

I saw my midwife on Monday, she has booked me in for a sweep a week tomorrow so I'll be 4 days overdue, I asked why not one day over and she said they find the sweeps are more successful and only have to do one when they wait a few days past due date xx


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies

Im still here today!! Just tryin to pass the time quickly to be honest now and trying to stay positive although ive been told by a friend that was due to be induced in the same hospital as me that they have 5 people on the waiting list and no room at the moment :cry:

I want my baby!!! 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## lola_90

Charlotte - that has made me feel better! I have a sweep tomorrow so hoping it works.

Clobo - Sweet, your little bundle will be hear soon :hugs:


----------



## teazle

6 days overdue now :(. Come on baby!!!


----------



## Charlotteee

lola_90 said:


> Charlotte - that has made me feel better! I have a sweep tomorrow so hoping it works.
> 
> Clobo - Sweet, your little bundle will be hear soon :hugs:

Hope it works hun xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Any other ladies here having a c-section? I am scared xx


----------



## ShockingB

Oh no Clobo! I been thinkin about yyou so much wondering if you'd had your baby yet! Little one will b here before you know it - don't you worry, although I know how frustratin it is!!

I'm home, finally! Just had a shower and going to sleep for a couple of hours now. Maya has been asleep all day. No hard work at all. Hopefully I will have time to write my birth story tonight :) still doesn't feel real!

To all those still waiting, don't stress about it - I know its hard but just try to enjoy these last couple of days as much as possible!! 

Agcam, any news?

Big hugs to evverybody


----------



## Clobo

*Shocking*, make sure you put a link up here to your birth story chick!! Glad you are home and love that Maya is a good girl and all is going well so far!! Yay!!! :hugs:

Thanks ladies, Ive been told the place where ill go to be induced is very busy this week so im ringing in the morning to make sure im on the list and see what happens if they dont quieten down, in the meantime going out for a pub dinner, cant sit around here all day!!!

We are due another lot of baby news soon surely!! xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

On my way to Wolverhampton with my parents and brother for my brother's graduation tomorrow. 

I'm getting so anxious now, I've had more twinges and braxton hicks today than other days, and some back ache (although maybe I'm just noticing it more because I'm paranoid) and I'm dreading being far from OH and something starting :o 

I know it's probably just paranoia. Any other day I'd be thrilled!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Aw chick im sure you will be fine, you'll still be with your family so they will look after you. Perhaps being anxious is causing a few extra twinges, try and relax tonight and get some good sleep and just look forward to a nice day out tomorrow :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Agcam

*Clobo* - Hang in there, hun. I hope they fit you in soon! I met a lovely woman today while waiting to see the midwife. She went 9 days over before having her baby. She said that once she passed her due date, she felt like she was never going to have the baby, but the wait is worth it in the end. :hugs: 

*Shocking* - I'm glad you're back home. Sounds like Maya is a lovely baby :) Will wait to read your birth story!

*Angel* - Hope you enjoy your brother's graduation! I'm sure you'll be fine. 


I had my sweep today. She said my cervix is central, 2 cm long and about 2cm dilated and I've lost my plug. Still a ways to go, though, and I'm not sure the sweep has done much because although I've had lots of (TMI!) brown discharge, the tightenings are not any more frequent than they've been the last few days. 
I'll have a second sweep on Sunday, and the midwife was pushing for me to have an induction next Friday though I'd like to give my body a few more days to try to get it to do its own thing before going in for an induction. We'll see what happens. I really want a water birth, but I guess will have to take things as they come. 

I just had a big argument with my sister. She's annoyed at me for not keeping in touch with my parents every day. She thinks I'm being unreasonable because I don't want to discuss all the details with them (none of them know I had a sweep today) and told me that "normal people" inform everybody when they go into labour. She told me that I am obviously not normal, then said that she didn't want to argue about it and hung up. I don't think they realise that we're under enough pressure already without them adding to it. :cry:

DH is such a darling. He found me crying and offered to talk to my family for me. :cloud9: I'm not going to ask him to, and do not plan to budge on my opinions, but it's nice to have his support.


----------



## Sproglett

Awwwww *agcam* not everyone tells everyone everything... I was the same, even when Jacob was first born, my MIL expected me to update her 3 times a day, so my messages said - "doing ok, still on treatment" - "same as earlier" - "same as earlier"..... People dont seem to understand you don't wanna update them every 3 seconds as it gets you down. Hope ur did realises she's being unreasonable x x


----------



## Clobo

Aw Agcam, its hard isnt it, especially when there is nothing to report, whats the point in getting in contact to say nothing is happening. So sweet of your OH, as long as he is there for you thats all that matters.

Funny how some people are pushed for inductions and then others have to wait, our small country differs so much from place to place its madness!!

Just had a walk and a spicy chinese!! xxx


----------



## Agcam

Thanks *Sproglett* :) One day at a time! How are you and Jacob doing? 

*Clobo* - Thank you and yes, his support makes all the difference!
Talking about differences - when I had my MW appointment last week, they told me to go back today for a sweep. It was a different MW today. She said that they wouldn't normally offer sweeps this early, that they would usually do two at 40+7 and 40+10. :shrug: The only reason she gave me one was because I had been offered one last week. 

I've been bouncing on my ball, and have very spicy Indian!

*Soph* - Hope things are progressing. Will keep an eye out for updates.

*Charlotte* and *Teazle* - Good luck, ladies. Hope things get moving soon for both of you. 

*Mysteriouseye* - I'm sorry you're worrying about the C-section. I'm a FTM, so I can't give you any positive feedback. :hugs: There is a very positive thread on the boards right now about caesareans. It might help you a bit :)


----------



## SatansSprite

I can't believe my little man is 2 weeks old today. He had his check up and now weighs 6 pounds 14 ounces - 10 ounces over his birth weight!


----------



## lola_90

Aww agcam - your oh sounds like a babe! 

I know I am having the same problems, the same people texting at least once a day sometimes more asking if there is any news!!!!!!! So frustrating, I take it your sister doesn't have kids!

Clobo - enjoy your dinner :) 

I have got my sweep tomorrow! I am actually looking forward to it :dohh:


----------



## jaymarie1991

Congrats shockingb woo hoo, who's next?! 


I posted my story in birth stories and announcements if anyone is interested


----------



## MissDimity

OMG just had my first sweep- wasn't very comfortable and was surprised by how much I bled. Apparently my cervix is favorable however if baby doesn't arrived I'm booked in for induction on the 19th.

Good luck to all Sept mums to be !


----------



## Baby2012

Clobo :hugs: enjoy these last few days, so cliche but so true. 

Shocking & all new mums congrats again! I know what you mean about it not seeming real. I really want to post my birth story soon too but some quick advice listen to your body, I ended up having a really quick second stage labour despite going in with contractions only 8 muns apart. Focus on each contraction at a time. For me they bloody hurt but the respite in between albeit short makes the pain manageable. I got so many well dones on my breathing. In through the nose and out though the mouth with each contraction. I found this really worked. Gas was horrible at first then it was my best friend!!!!

Finally pushing feels like doing a massive shit. I pushed in 25 mins and when the said pant I panted like a bitch!!! Ring if fire for me was bad!!!! but I just tried to focus on the panting and relax, I also really tried to listen to my body and mw. 

I had a natural birth with gas and air an ended up with no tears or cut, I can't beleive it. I laboured at home for 48 hours and called at 8 mins apart. Told i can come in but that as a ftm I'd prob be sent home!? I'm shocked at how fast things progresses. I went in at 1am at 2cm with a paper thin cervix as bulging waters. I had Layla 3 hours later. I cried when they said I was only 2cm but the mw said the the effacement (??) of your cervix is more important an they kept me in. 

Sorry for the gibberish but this thread has been great and I wanted to give some advice to the ladies still waiting. It doesn't matter how your baby gets here, emc, tears and so forth the main thing is that they healthy so enjoy your babies bday ladies! I really enjoyed giving birth and meeting my lo
after waiting for so long. I just stare at her in awe.

Good luck all and I will post and proper story soon. Sorry for typos I'm typing with one hand while bf!! Shocking I'm jealous of your LO Layla is a little diva!!

Layla - born 39w1d 6lb 5oz :cloud9: :cloud9: cloud9: xxxxx

Ps; I borrowed a friends tens machine and it was soooooo worth it. Also hot baths helped when labour at home. Early labour for me felt like really bad period pains and I think we started labour by dtd going for a long walk xxxx


----------



## Clobo

*Baby*, thanks for the info, ive been listening to a hypnobirthing cd and thats really good for breathing and visualising so hopefully that will help too!! Panting ... will definitely remember that one!!!

*Jay*, im going to find your story now chick :hugs:

*Lola*, good luck for your sweep today! 

Im ringing in a mo to see if they can have a rummage around again, would be nice to get in there and speak to a MW as i have some questions about induction and what they will do if Bath is realy busy!!

xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congrats to all you new mummys. jay Marie glad your doing well going to read your story later! x

Hope all your sweeps work. 

Im feeling pretty rough. Had pains every 5 minutes lasting one minute like clockwork for over 5 hours last night then they stopped. The ridiculous amount of discharge etc still coming out since my sweeps earlier in the week is beginning to worry me a bit and Im not positive that my waters arnt leaking a trickle. my knickers are always wet. Iv put a pad on. Got no transport though so its a right farce. x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

let us know what they say clobo x


----------



## Sapphire83

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Im feeling pretty rough. Had pains every 5 minutes lasting one minute like clockwork for over 5 hours last night then they stopped. The ridiculous amount of discharge etc still coming out since my sweeps earlier in the week is beginning to worry me a bit and Im not positive that my waters arnt leaking a trickle. my knickers are always wet. Iv put a pad on. Got no transport though so its a right farce. x

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. :hugs: I can relate to the wet knickers... Have you been soaking the pad within an hour or so? If so, get a cab to the hospital, Hun.


----------



## Agcam

*Clobo* - Please let us know what they say! Fingers crossed :)

*Baby2012* - Thanks for the info. What you say about LO getting here is right - in the end the means don't matter, but I still can't help hoping he comes out before they want to induce. Fingers crossed! :) 

*Lola* - Good luck with your sweep. Hope it kicks things off!

*MissDimity* - Had a sweep yesterday too. Hope things have started for you :)

*Elmo* - I second what Sapphire says. If you're not sure whether it's yours waters it's best to go get checked out. :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Well the whole world and his dog are at the local hospital having babies it seems so I have to ring back at tea time to see if they can fit me in for a sweep, was the nice lady i saw on monday and she remembered me so hopefully they can give it a go!!

I rang the big hospital and they said i should ring in saturday afternoon to go in for induction if thehy dont ring me before!!

So tomorrow im going to wash bed covers, dye my grey hairs and repack mine and Bens bags for overnight stays and make the most of my last (hopefully!!) day at home!!!

Hope everyone else is ok??? :hugs: xxx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks for your messages, I'm off for my sweep in half an hour! Let's hope it works! Still no signs!

Hope your sweep works clobo :hugs:


----------



## Sapphire83

Clobo- I hope you get your sweep today.

Lola- Fingers and toes crossed for you!!


Just got back from hospital, went to get checked as LO has had a rather quiet day today (during last Monday's appointment we found out that my fluid levels had significantly dropped due to my placenta no longer functioning 100%). Sure enough, she went straight into party mode as soon as I got hooked up to the NST... :wacko: Glad she's okay, better safe than sorry.


----------



## ShockingB

Hello ladies.

Congrats *Baby*

I keep checkin to see if we have any new babies!! :) Clobo can't wait to hear good news from you, are you trying to enjoy these last couple of days? Do try. 

I'm going to write my birth story now :) then I will post the link on here so you all can read it :)


----------



## ShockingB

Here it is :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...0487-shockingbs-birth-story.html#post21250287


----------



## seaweed eater

:wave: Shoutout to my September 13th girls who are still pregnant! Happy due date!


----------



## suze12

Shocking - I will read your birth story in a moment - hope your little bundle is doing well? 

Just a quick but probably stupid question - At what age would you use your playmat/gym and bouncy chair? Both mine need batteries and OH asled me when we would use it and actually I wasn't sure??? Just wondered when people have started to use theres - so I know if I need batteries ready now lol. 

I have had such bad pelvic pain today at the front that I can barely walk - could this be a sign??? 
xx


----------



## suze12

great birth story shocking - well done xxx


----------



## Shezza84uk

What a day ive had, I went in for a growth scan only to be told baby is now oblique transverse!! He has been head down for 4 weeks, luckily I had a Csection scheduled for 24th now I will be admitted tomorrow for steroids.. I didnt think baby needed steroids at 38wks?? thought this was odd!!I will be in the hospital from tomorrow at 9am I will be given steroids tomorrow and Saturday and baby will be delivered by C section on Monday. 

He is now presenting hand first and they are worried if my water breaks it will result in cord prolapse, just when I think I have a while yet.. 

sighs


----------



## Sproglett

*Agcam* - Jacob is doing really well, was weighed yesterday and is now 7lbs 1oz, he's been signed off neonatal care, I still have to take him to hospital though to children's ward out patients for the odd check up. I've got one next Wednesday (I'll get them to weigh him again whilst I'm there too) 

*Lola_90* - good luck for your sweep tomorrow hope it brings your little one on


----------



## Sapphire83

Shezza- I also find steroids at 38weeks very confusing... Did you not get an explanation as to why this is necessary?

Sproglett- Lovely to hear that Jacob is thriving.


----------



## lola_90

Hello lovlies, we need some more september babies!

So midwife said she gave my cervix a good stretch, she said his head is a lot lower than last week and that my cervix has shortened loads but it is still firmly shut :dohh:

Went for a walk, but not had any pains or any discharge :shrug:

No space for me to get induced on mon or tues so have an appointment on wed at 2pm for a pessary to be put in, and then i get sent home to hopefully labour. But she said i should call on sunday night and see if they have space for me to have a sweep on mon

Fingers crossed i go before then!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Sapphire83 said:


> Shezza- I also find steroids at 38weeks very confusing... Did you not get an explanation as to why this is necessary?
> 
> Sproglett- Lovely to hear that Jacob is thriving.


I asked but was told its routine:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

No space for a sweep for me today, seems the local hospital was really busy today with babies being born so i probably couldnt have gone there even if i was in labour!!!

:dohh:

*Shocking*, sounds like you were very entertaining in labour, bless you at being sat in Costa with your waters gushing!! What a brilliant story, just shows that you know your own body and what it can do and is doing! Well done my dear, you look so well in your picture!! xxx


----------



## Sapphire83

Shezza84uk said:


> Sapphire83 said:
> 
> 
> Shezza- I also find steroids at 38weeks very confusing... Did you not get an explanation as to why this is necessary?
> 
> Sproglett- Lovely to hear that Jacob is thriving.
> 
> 
> I asked but was told its routine:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Weird... :-k I would definitely ask again tomorrow.

Lola- Though you're not yet dilated you're making progress, let's hope LO makes a move soon.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

After a very fast very traumatic delivery my "huge" baby boy was born tonight at 7lb 4oz at 39 weeks. xx


----------



## loves_cookies

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> After a very fast very traumatic delivery my "huge" baby boy was born tonight at 7lb 4oz at 39 weeks. xx

Congratulations


----------



## Sproglett

Congratulations Danielle x x


----------



## Sapphire83

OMG, Elmo... Massive congrats!! :flower: How are you feeling?


----------



## Shezza84uk

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> After a very fast very traumatic delivery my "huge" baby boy was born tonight at 7lb 4oz at 39 weeks. xx

Congratulations xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Im in shock hun. Thanks everyone. sorry iv not read through yet. Will have a proper birth story for you at some point.

My waters went at around 6.30 and less than 4 hours later he was here! They took him straight to special care which was devastating but he's Bk with me now.

Ladies who are over due. I know there is just no justice when others go early so i do understand, iv been there before. Hang in there and the day will be here before u know it xxx


----------



## Sapphire83

Wow... He was certainly eager to meet his Mum and the rest of the family. I take it your little man is happy and healthy?


----------



## Sproglett

It's horrid when they take your baby from you, why was he taken to special care? Glad he's back with you now. X x


----------



## KathrynW

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> After a very fast very traumatic delivery my "huge" baby boy was born tonight at 7lb 4oz at 39 weeks. xx

Congratulations! x


----------



## Fuze

Congratulations elmo!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Elmo! Can't wait to read more! Are you both ok now?

I got back from my brother's graduation without having the baby! Much to the relief of everyone. I'd be happy with any time now though lol! 

I've got my 38 week midwife appointment in an hour or so, no idea what to ask her, I feel so unprepared for labour! It's hit me that this could be my last appointment!! 

I finally have my first antenatal class on Tuesday, I can't wait to feel a bit more prepared!


----------



## Clobo

*Elmo*, congratulations! Sorry things were traumatic for you but hope you are all ok?? :hugs:

*Angel*, glad you got through your day ok, I had loads of days like that, or where Ben was going away and its typical nothing happens!! I still don&#8217;t feel prepared for labour chick, don&#8217;t worry, I don&#8217;t really think there is much preparing. 

Who is next? Please be me?? Hopefully ill get a call today or tomorrow &#8230;. Or something happens naturally &#8230;.. I think the next 48 hours are going to be the longest of my entire life!!!

xxx


----------



## lollypops

Congrats to all the new mummies :) xx anyone being induced next wk?.x


----------



## Clobo

Ill be induced this weekend!! Not looking forward to it, after a struggle to get pregnant I then had a really brilliant pregnancy and wanted a nice local birthing centre water birth but baby is being naughty and doesnt want to come out!!

How about you Lollypops???

xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Cassarita and Elmo!
Spout, how are you getting on?
Agcam, I would have rather told no one I was in labour, had to tell my parents though, they were looking after the girls! 
Clobo, really hope something happens for you today and you get to birthing centre. Took me three babies to finally get a water birth (induced first time, no time second time!), they've been three v different deliveries, but all special :)
Labour vibes for all the overdue mummies...
I'm waiting for my first visitor since p was born, he's 8 days now. It's weird being in a new country when I can't see all the friends I want to see...


----------



## suze12

congrats Elmo - hope you and baby are well. 

Clobo - Hope you get your induction this weekend or it starts to happen naturally for you - I too want a water birth in the midwife led unit, fingers crossed for you! 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## lollypops

Clobo said:


> Ill be induced this weekend!! Not looking forward to it, after a struggle to get pregnant I then had a really brilliant pregnancy and wanted a nice local birthing centre water birth but baby is being naughty and doesnt want to come out!!
> 
> How about you Lollypops???
> 
> xxx

Im being induced on wednesday, been advised my boy could be 10lb! Got controlled GD too, getting scared now x


----------



## lola_90

Huge congratulations Elmo :flower:

Clobo - You have to be next!!!! 

Hope you and Patrick are ok :)

My stretch at the midwife yesterday seems to have done bugger all, no cramps, no plug nothing! I even went for a walk! Never to late some ante-natal exercise!!!!!!

Anyone scared about how much their baby will weigh? At 37+2 he was estimated at 7lbs2oz, if they put on half a pound a week then surely now he is around 9 1/2lbs? Really hope he doesn't stay in my tummy much longer don't want to him to be 10lb! Really hope that scan wasn't accurate!


----------



## Clobo

Hi Lola, so they were able to do a proper sweep?? Do you have another booked??

Im scared my baby is going to be huge, Ben is 6'3" and baby feels like a long one!! I guess its the size of the head and shoulders that creates the most pain!! I think ill have a 9 lb-er :argh:

Good luck chick, keep walking xxx


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

I think they can never be truly accurate with sizing the baby up. Elmo (congrats by the way! :D) was told she'd have a big baby and had a 7 pounder. So who knows? My midwife says that I am likely to have a big boy also, by feeling around my tummy at my checkups. But she also said not to worry and that often birthing bigger babies is easier than smaller ones (gravity, no room to move so hands don't get up next to the face etc). I don't know how accurate that is but it was reassuring if anything else :D x


----------



## MissDimity

Congrats Elmo!

Our son, Alexander Nicholas was born today (14th Sept) weighing in at 7lb 15 oz and 51.5cm in length. He is absolutely adorable.

I had my first stretch and sweep on thurs 9am and started having contractions at 3am Friday morn. Arrived at hospital at 9 am - 8cm dilated however was declined an epidural ( due to being 8cm) and so was placed on gas + air until he was born at 1.58pm.

It was incredible painful and my uterus fatigued- they then assisted with an episonny requiring lots of stitches (I was trying to beg for a c- section)but was too late and he was too far down.

I am so glad he is here- and can't stop looking at him.


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Congratulations Miss! And that's a lovely name too :flower: x


----------



## KathrynW

MissDimity said:


> Congrats Elmo!
> 
> Our son, Alexander Nicholas was born today (14th Sept) weighing in at 7lb 15 oz and 51.5cm in length. He is absolutely adorable.
> 
> I had my first stretch and sweep on thurs 9am and started having contractions at 3am Friday morn. Arrived at hospital at 9 am - 8cm dilated however was declined an epidural ( due to being 8cm) and so was placed on gas + air until he was born at 1.58pm.
> 
> It was incredible painful and my uterus fatigued- they then assisted with an episonny requiring lots of stitches (I was trying to beg for a c- section)but was too late and he was too far down.
> 
> I am so glad he is here- and can't stop looking at him.

Congratulations! x


----------



## lola_90

Clobo said:


> Hi Lola, so they were able to do a proper sweep?? Do you have another booked??
> 
> Im scared my baby is going to be huge, Ben is 6'3" and baby feels like a long one!! I guess its the size of the head and shoulders that creates the most pain!! I think ill have a 9 lb-er :argh:
> 
> Good luck chick, keep walking xxx

Well she said she gave it a good stretch so not sure :shrug:

No haven't got another booked as my clinic only has midwife appointments on thursday! So she said to call hospital on sunday to see if they have any space for a sweep on mon/tues but at the moment they are fully booked :growlmad: 

So grumpy spent the morning in tears, in so much pain with this stupid spd :( 

Wow that's tall! On the scans his femur is on the 95th percentile and everything else is on the 50th so this boy has got long legs which he did not get from me!!!

Might go for a walk but am still in my pj's and really not feeling like it, might have to go out later to buy some chocolate though!

Really hope things happen for you soon hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Congratulations to everyone who has safely delivered their little ones!

I had a little ( or not so little! ) baby boy named Max on the 12th of September. A boy after 3 girls...it was an amazing surprise (we didn't know the gender). 

He was 4.7kg born...or 10lb 6oz, and 54cm long.

I was truly shocked at his size when they weighed him. My biggest baby had previously been 8lb 5oz. I was thinking around 9lb, but nowhere near what he was! 

Labour time from first twinge was 4 hours....my previous 3 births have been very fast. My 2nd girl was nearly born in the hospital carpark. No drugs, but not without a bit of drama, as we had to deal with shoulder dystocia (shoulders were stuck) and the cord was around his neck. Thankfully my OB managed to deliver him safely. They took him away to get him breathing, but he was fine within 1 minute, and he is perfectly healthy. I have some stitches, but I've had them with all of my girls and I don't feel any worse for wear.

I'm typing this from my hospital bed...going home tomorrow. I feel truly blessed to have the opportunity to have a son. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy and tube removal right before I conceived him, so I feel that it was meant to be.

All the best to the rest of you ladies in waiting. I will keep reading the thread to see how you all are.

Pink x


----------



## Sapphire83

MissDimity and Pink- Congratulations on your blue bundles!! :flower:

Keep'em September babies coming!


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Babies, babies everywhere! Congrats on your boy Pink :) x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Well my midwife said baby is starting to engage (4/5 palpable) :happydance: and she is pleased with how we're getting on. She has booked me in for a sweep on the 28th (40+2) if I've not had baby by then, and officially prescribed sex!!

And I quote, "Sex is the only scientifically proven method of bringing on labour, so let Dave know how he can help" !!!! I sent him a txt right away and he is looking forward to the weekend now! 

I'm not sure my hips are up to it but I guess it's worth a try!


----------



## KathrynW

Pink Ribbons said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has safely delivered their little ones!
> 
> I had a little ( or not so little! ) baby boy named Max on the 12th of September. A boy after 3 girls...it was an amazing surprise (we didn't know the gender).
> 
> He was 4.7kg born...or 10lb 6oz, and 54cm long.
> 
> I was truly shocked at his size when they weighed him. My biggest baby had previously been 8lb 5oz. I was thinking around 9lb, but nowhere near what he was!
> 
> Labour time from first twinge was 4 hours....my previous 3 births have been very fast. My 2nd girl was nearly born in the hospital carpark. No drugs, but not without a bit of drama, as we had to deal with shoulder dystocia (shoulders were stuck) and the cord was around his neck. Thankfully my OB managed to deliver him safely. They took him away to get him breathing, but he was fine within 1 minute, and he is perfectly healthy. I have some stitches, but I've had them with all of my girls and I don't feel any worse for wear.
> 
> I'm typing this from my hospital bed...going home tomorrow. I feel truly blessed to have the opportunity to have a son. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy and tube removal right before I conceived him, so I feel that it was meant to be.
> 
> All the best to the rest of you ladies in waiting. I will keep reading the thread to see how you all are.
> Pink x

Congratulations! x


----------



## Clobo

*MissD*, congratulations, wow things happened fast for you then, glad all is ok and I love the name too! :yippee:

*Lola*, I stayed in my PJs till I went out at 2pm too today, I feel you on the fed up stakes, its soul destroying isn&#8217;t it :hugs:

*PinkR*, congratulations :happydance:

*Angel*, that&#8217;s the only thing we haven&#8217;t tried, neither of us fancy it at all!! Hope you have more luck :sex:

Just had my 4th attempt at sweep and nothing has changed since Monday :grr: so guess im waiting for the call into Bath now!! :cry:

xxx


----------



## Sapphire83

Clobo- :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Lollypops and Lola and clobo please don't be put off by the idea of a big baby! Patrick was 11lb 4oz and by far the easiest of my three babies (dd1 was 9lb 4, dd2 was 11lb 0.5) I had no pain relief and not even a graze, and he's such a sturdy wee thing..l love him to bits!

Congratulations Miss Dimity and Pink Ribbon :)


----------



## Clobo

Thanks Sapphire and Holywood :hugs: xxx


----------



## suze12

congrats miss dimity and pink ribbon - wow it's all happening isn't it!? 

Good luck clobo and everyone else who is waiting for or has had a sweep xxxx


----------



## lola_90

Clobo said:


> *MissD*, congratulations, wow things happened fast for you then, glad all is ok and I love the name too! :yippee:
> 
> *Lola*, I stayed in my PJs till I went out at 2pm too today, I feel you on the fed up stakes, its soul destroying isnt it :hugs:
> 
> *PinkR*, congratulations :happydance:
> 
> *Angel*, thats the only thing we havent tried, neither of us fancy it at all!! Hope you have more luck :sex:
> 
> Just had my 4th attempt at sweep and nothing has changed since Monday :grr: so guess im waiting for the call into Bath now!! :cry:
> 
> xxx

Oh hun, sending you :hugs: I know nothing i can say will make you feel better!

I'm fed up of the 'enjoy your last few days' 'sleep as much as you can now' 'he will be here soon'!!! 

Sex is overrated tbh and doesn't seem to be working for us! So much effort to get into a position that is comfortable and i just find the whole thing quite funny! Last time i burst out laughing half way through and just said wouldn't it be funny if my waters break!!! I'm a mood killer!!!! :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Yep i can see it going that way with us to be honest!!!

I get so many texts every day and people do keep saying make the most of this time ..... i dont want to I want my baby here!!!!!

:hugs: for you too xxx


----------



## Darkest

Didn't realise there was another Sept babies thread, i am a bit late joining lol.

My due date is tomorrow (15/09/12) and baby is showing NO signs whatsoever of wanting to leave my comfy womb.

Next mw apt on Weds if baby not turned up by then. 

I have a yellow bump.

Congrats to those who have had their babies already (quite a few i see!) and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## freddie

Well I am due today and so far NO BABY!! Lol, I've been eating pineapple, bouncing on my ball and am off out to eat spicy food tonight... I'm too impatient I don't wanna wait any longer!!!

MW has booked me in for a sweep on Tuesday if nothing happens by then - are these really as hit and miss as I have heard?!


----------



## jaydensmommy9

hi i had my baby girl she was born sept. 10th so almost 2 weeks early :) she was 7lbs 1oz and 19in long, birth story is up in the birth stories section


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

rachelkt said:


> Well I am due today and so far NO BABY!! Lol, I've been eating pineapple, bouncing on my ball and am off out to eat spicy food tonight... I'm too impatient I don't wanna wait any longer!!!
> 
> MW has booked me in for a sweep on Tuesday if nothing happens by then - are these really as hit and miss as I have heard?!

Definitely hit and miss. I had first sweep on Tuesday and no baby still :dohh:

However! I am starting to lose bits of my mucus plug FINALLY! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Nothing bloody or brown or anything yet, just a yellowish white mucus. So friggen happy that I am actually showing some signs of something happening. Hopefully my sweep tomorrow will have more of an effect and I have baby soon :baby:

Oh and congrats Jaydensmommy on your baby! :flower:


----------



## MissDimity

rachelkt said:


> Well I am due today and so far NO BABY!! Lol, I've been eating pineapple, bouncing on my ball and am off out to eat spicy food tonight... I'm too impatient I don't wanna wait any longer!!!
> 
> MW has booked me in for a sweep on Tuesday if nothing happens by then - are these really as hit and miss as I have heard?!

Apparently if a sweep is going to be effective labor will start in the 48 hours post.
I had a sweep on thursday at 40+2 and gave birth to my son the next day


----------



## lola_90

rachelkt said:


> Well I am due today and so far NO BABY!! Lol, I've been eating pineapple, bouncing on my ball and am off out to eat spicy food tonight... I'm too impatient I don't wanna wait any longer!!!
> 
> MW has booked me in for a sweep on Tuesday if nothing happens by then - are these really as hit and miss as I have heard?!

Yep i've had two and they haven't done anything, no plug no cramps etc. It really depends!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Congratulation jaydensmommy, I'm now a mommy to a jayden too!


----------



## jaydensmommy9

jaymarie1991 said:


> Congratulation jaydensmommy, I'm now a mommy to a jayden too!

thank you and congrats to you too


----------



## Sapphire83

jaydensmommy- Congrats on your baby girl!!

rachel- It's hit and miss, I'm afraid. I lost part of my mucus plug (not bloody) after mine, nothing else happened though... 

Darkest- Welcome!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Karen :)

Congratulations jaydensmummy


----------



## Sproglett

Welcome to the thread darkest, I've updated the list and congrats jaydensmommy x x


----------



## Darkest

Thanks for the welcome's Sapphire and Lucy! :thumbup::hugs:



Sproglett said:


> Welcome to the thread darkest, I've updated the list and congrats jaydensmommy x x

Thanks Sproglett, seems i have a few due date buddies! Not for long though as today is the day and baby is showing no signs of budging. :haha:


Congrats Jaydensmommy!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi and welcome to September babies Darkest! 

I wonder who'll be next! 

No signs here :( I'm convinced I'll be having an October baby. 

Ethereal looks like she might be getting somewhere soon!


----------



## lola_90

I hope Clobo is next :flower: 

Then I am quite happy for it to be me!!!! Still no signs here!


----------



## Clobo

Thanks *Lola*, :hugs: im going to ring Bath in an hour and hope they say i can go in!! Im getting really nervous now like im waiting for exam results or something!!

Hope you are next, come on babys xxx


----------



## Sapphire83

Fingers crossed for you, Clobo!! About time you get to meet your LO.


----------



## Clobo

Just rang the hospital to see if i could go in and they have taken my numbers to call me back as they are quite busy at the moment .... this is just torture :cry: ... im going to wait for Ben to get back from work and make him take me and Lola for lunch somewhere nice, this is just getting silly now!

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Clobo said:


> Just rang the hospital to see if i could go in and they have taken my numbers to call me back as they are quite busy at the moment .... this is just torture :cry: ... im going to wait for Ben to get back from work and make him take me and Lola for lunch somewhere nice, this is just getting silly now!
> 
> xxx

:hugs: oh hun, definitely make him take you out for lunch! Food always help! 

I'm feeling more positive today, still in a lot of pain and bloody uncomfortable but hey! Got a friend coming around later which will be nice :thumbup: Have resigned myself to the fact that he won't be here until next week and at least i know he will be instead of everyday being 'he's coming today' if that makes sense?


----------



## ShockingB

Aw Clobo!!! Do they not book you in for an induction?? I didn;t have to ring anyone, they booked me in for one so I just went in. Big hugs honey, you're doing so well. Do go out for a meal and enjoy yourself, try not to think too much!! Bubba will be here soon!!


----------



## Clobo

Went for a meal and then to friends now back home watching a film.

Nope, they vaguely say you have to ring in at 40+12 but they are busy so now have to wait for them to ring me to go in!

So fed up and bored of waiting now :coffee: xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

That's really shit, what happens if you get to like 15 days over and they still haven't got space?! Really hope you're on your way today x


----------



## Starstryder

Will catch up with all the posts in a bit, just wanted to say Mika is here and a sweet sweet little girl. :) 7lbs 5oz and 20.47 inches. 

Sleeps like a champ, feeds well and is absolutely mellow. C-section was great, pain is very manageable. Big brother is smitten and she has Daddy wrapped around her little finger lol. Truth be told she has everyone wrapped firmly, she is so easy I almost keep expecting the other shoe to drop. :D


----------



## KathrynW

Starstryder said:


> Will catch up with all the posts in a bit, just wanted to say Mika is here and a sweet sweet little girl. :) 7lbs 5oz and 20.47 inches.
> 
> Sleeps like a champ, feeds well and is absolutely mellow. C-section was great, pain is very manageable. Big brother is smitten and she has Daddy wrapped around her little finger lol. Truth be told she has everyone wrapped firmly, she is so easy I almost keep expecting the other shoe to drop. :D

Congratulations! x


----------



## wantingno.2

Just to update, I had a girl 10th sept Arabella Ann 6lb 12oz xxx


----------



## Fuze

Oooo more September babies!! Congratulations ladies!! Xxx


----------



## Agcam

Oh, wow. Lots more babies! 

Congratulations, *Elmo*. I hope you and baby are doing well :)

Congratulations to *MissDimity*, *PinkRibbons*, *Jaydensmommy*, *Starstryder*, *WantingNo2*. :happydance:

*Clobo*- Hope you get in soon, hon. It doesn't seem fair to make you wait like that! I hear you on the induction - I'm still hoping that things get going naturally so I can be in the midwife unit with a birthing pool. I have one more week to make that happen. :hugs:

*Lola* - Sorry the sweep didn't work. I'm still here, so neither did mine though I thought it had a few times. I'm having another one tomorrow. 

*Shocking* - Just read your birth story. You made me chuckle quite a bit. You go, girl! I'm glad you enjoyed it despite the pain. I love the photo :) 

*Sproglett* - Thanks for the update :) Glad to hear Jacob is doing well and gaining weight as he should. 

*Lollypop* - Good luck with the induction on Wednesday! Will be waiting for updates. 

*Angel* - Definitely not trying to DTD. Too uncomfortable! 

*Darkest* - Welcome, and hope you're not waiting too long! 


How long can this go on? I'm really out of patience now. I'm having contractions every day for hours, and wake up every morning thinking "Is today it?", but they never progress. Yesterday they were coming every 5-6 minutes and then just stopped. Today they're back to every 10 minutes or so. I hope when I go for my sweep tomorrow that things have at least progressed since last time. Otherwise I'm going to be hopping mad. :grr:

On top of all that, my throat is suddenly horribly sore and I have a cold. I'm not sure how that happened. This is the first time this pregnancy that I've caught something. I managed to avoid picking up any of the bugs that were going around when I was still working. How do I catch something now, when I'm not in contact with a lot of people? :dohh:

Okay. Enough moaning. I'm going to go drown my sorrows in hot lemon ginger tea. :haha:

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## Sapphire83

Starstryder and wantingno.2- Congrats on your little girlies!! :flower:

Agcam- Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

So worth the wait.


----------



## lollypops

Woop woop congrats to the new mummies :) hope uz are all well xxx


----------



## Sproglett

*starstryder* what date did u have ur lo? Congrats to you and also congrats to *Wantingno.2 *


----------



## AngelofTroy

Agcam said:


> *Angel* - Definitely not trying to DTD. Too uncomfortable!

Possible TMI: 

Well with some contortion on his part and a few cushions keeping me in the right position... we managed to :sex: this morning!! I didn't orgasm, (I think I was too tense) but hopefully the prostaglandins and nipple stimulation will have helped. I'll keep you ladies informed of any changes.. I'm off to eat some fresh pineapple for breakfast lol!x


----------



## Starstryder

Thanks ladies. :)

Sorry Sproglett, porridge brain prevails apparently lol. She was born 13 September at 14:30.


----------



## Sapphire83

Starstryder said:


> Thanks ladies. :)
> 
> Sorry Sproglett, *porridge brain* prevails apparently lol. She was born 13 September at 14:30.

:rofl: That made me laugh! How are you feeling, Hun?


----------



## Clobo

*Holywood*, I have no idea, I actually think its really bad that no one has rung me to give me a plan of action or find out how I am!!

*Star*, congratulations!! :yippee: So glad she is easy so far, long may it continue!!

Good luck *Angel*, hope all your efforts pay off!!! :sex:

*Wanting*, congratulations!!

I rang Bath this morning but they were changing over teams so I have to wait for them to ring me back, ill ring again at 10 though if I haven&#8217;t heard anything this isn&#8217;t funny anymore!!

xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hugs Clobo, I think it's really rubbish that they still haven't booked you in. I hope they sort things out for you soon! How are you feeling?


----------



## Clobo

Thanks Angel :hugs:

I feel ok really, the usual aches and pains that ive more or less gotton used to now but just mentally quite broken, i really loved being pregnant and this is starting to ruin it for me now. 

Phone please ring :telephone:xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Starstryder and Wantingno2!
Angel, hope dtd gets things going!
Clobo, can't believe they're leaving you hanging like that - so unprofessional! Hope you've heard back from them now or been back in touch x


----------



## Sproglett

Starstryder said:


> Thanks ladies. :)
> 
> Sorry Sproglett, porridge brain prevails apparently lol. She was born 13 September at 14:30.

:rofl: at porridge brain. I looks at the front screen and saw that ur section was actually booked for the 13th so it's me being a bit slow lol x x


----------



## Starstryder

lol I am totally knackered for some reason. Well I think it is partially the pain killers but the hormones from breastfeeding makes me sleepy. :D It is so bizarre, I feed her and I practically want to fall asleep right after. My hubby asked me this morning what sort of porridge my brain is...oatmeal or corn flakes. LOL Cheeky man.

Congratulations Elmo, MissDimity, PinkRibbons, Jaydensmummy, WantingNo2 :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

My nose wpuld go numb every time I BF the first week, I fell asleep on my pump a couple times lol. Weeeeird hormones.


----------



## Sproglett

:rofl: I was told by the breast feeding nursery expect to go tired when feeding, it's useful for the night feeds unless your not very awake when you begin the feed lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

No one told me that lol!! I fell ssleep midsentence


----------



## Fuze

Just got back from the hospital. Went in for reduced movements again (6th time now). I am 39 weeks today and they decided to give me a sweep then and there and they have said there is no point just hanging around now and they have booked me for induction on WEDNESDAY!! I'm not ready, I am so so so popping myself right now. I was suppose to wait till Tuesday for my sweep and then decide on induction but it seems they have other ideas!! Arrgghhh


----------



## Starstryder

LOL ah, they never warned me. I never managed to breastfeed my son so had no idea what to actually expect. 

Fuze ~ Good luck, hope it gets things started! It will be great :)


----------



## lola_90

Clobo - any news? Its ridiculous they have left it this long, on my induction sheet the induction sheet i have is 41-41+5 :shrug: 

They will have to do something tomorrow though, i would just go in and explain and refuse to leave!

I've managed to blag a sweep at the hospital tomorrow, hoping my cervix isn't closed and they can actually do it!!

Congrats to all the new mummies!


----------



## lollypops

Fuze said:


> Just got back from the hospital. Went in for reduced movements again (6th time now). I am 39 weeks today and they decided to give me a sweep then and there and they have said there is no point just hanging around now and they have booked me for induction on WEDNESDAY!! I'm not ready, I am so so so popping myself right now. I was suppose to wait till Tuesday for my sweep and then decide on induction but it seems they have other ideas!! Arrgghhh

Thats me and u both im also booked to go in for my induction on wednesday!! Good luck :) xx


----------



## Sproglett

Lola & clobo & lollypops - really hope things get moving soon for you all x x

Fuze - you'll be fine, I was taken by suprise with Jacob and I've managed pretty well I think... You'll be great hunny x x


----------



## Fuze

Oooo good luck lollipops. I am so nervous. I really wanted to go on my own as I have heard it can be more painful with induction and a higher risk of interventions but I suppose whatever is best for baby. 

No signs of anything from my stretch / sweep just the same braxton hicks nothing else. Oh well at least we know baby will be here by the weekend.


----------



## lollypops

Yip im aiming to be home for friday fingers crossed, im booked in for 8pm on wednesday wat abt u? X


----------



## Clobo

I was called in yesterday afternoon but contracting on my own now after sweep! Trying to get to sleep but I'm wide awake :dohh:

I'll keep you posted!! Good luck everyone :dust:

Xxx


----------



## Fuze

lollypops said:


> Yip im aiming to be home for friday fingers crossed, im booked in for 8pm on wednesday wat abt u? X

I have to be at the hospital for 9am on Wednesday and they will monitor me for 30mins, put the pessary thing in, monitor another 30mins then I can go for a wander around. If waters still there or no proper contractions after 24 hours they will see if they can break my waters if not there is anOther pessary thing they put in and we go from there. Arrrgghhhh it's all getting very real! Can I ask why they are inducing you before your due date? (don't mean to be nosy sorry) 

Ooo good luck Clobo hope the contractions turn into the real thing for you! Keep us updated, I am wide awake unable to sleep so I'm here for moral support if you need it!! Xx


----------



## Agcam

Good luck with all of your inductions/sweeps, ladies!

Clobo - hope this turns into the real thing for you. :dust:

Sapphire - Thanks :hugs:. It was good to get the rant off my chest :haha:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Well....looks like I'm gonna be joining the overdue club :( Getting fed up with being pregnant now! My first DS was born at 39+1, I thought second births came earlier! What gives?!?!


----------



## Sproglett

Good luck clobo. 

Meandmyshadow... I hope when I have another he/she doesn't come earlier, 34+6 was rather scary! Lol

X x X


----------



## holywoodmum

Fuze, I take it everything was OK when you were being monitored? Anything happening after the sweep? You might well go on your own by Wednesday ;)
Lola, hope the sweep goes well!
Clobo, yay :happydance: contractions!! Never had pain been so good :) Maybe it's fate that they didn't call you in so your body could go in to labour when it was ready :)
MeAndMyShadow, hope you're not waiting too much longer - my 3 got progressively earlier (although all still beyond 40 weeks) so I can imagine it must be hard to be more pregnant than you've ever been before!
As for me, just getting ready to take P for his checkup at the paediatricians - it's weird getting used to a whole new healthcare system in Germany after having two babies in the UK!


----------



## Charlotteee

I brought my sweep forward to today, it's in an hour! What are the chances that it will be succesful if on Friday my cervix was short soft and thin?? xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Keep us updated *Clobo*, and good luck with your sweep *Charlotteee*!

I hate weekdays, I've had a busy weekend with friends and OH, and a busy week last week with my family. But now it's Monday again and everyone is at work, and I'm back to symptom spotting and just waiting for my mum to finish work at 4 so she can pop round for a coffee. I've got a couple of chores to do but basically my house is cleaner than it ever is when we're both working!! I just can't motivate myself to do things like sort the freezer out or organise bills into folders. :dohh: 

Most days I make sure I go out and do something, but I figured I needed the rest today.. I'm sure I do but I'm boooored!! lol

What are you all doing to keep busy?


----------



## Charlotteee

Sweep done, not even kidding i'm cramping like a biatch now.

I'm 1cm dilated. Cervix is 0.5cm long and soft. She said sex and curry tonight :) And she's hopeful it will work. She felt belly and said oooo there's not much room in here, no shit that's why I asked to bring it forward lol! Had two tightenings so far, thinking they are just BH's but hoping they turn into something more :D xx


----------



## lola_90

My cervix was actually open for them to give me a sweep :) she said that she was tickiling the babies head and that my waters were bulging. Hoping he will come before induction on wed! 

Hope your having your baby clobo :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Lola when did you have your sweep? xx


----------



## suze12

Hey ladies, good luck with the sweeps - hope they are successful. 
I have just been to the midwife and she said the baby is measuring at 36 weeks but apparently that is ok? When I asked if she thought it might come before next week as Im due next Tuesday, she said no and that 87% of first time mums go overdue - I don't know why but I feel really deflated now even though I have 8 days to go. After all the pains I have had over the last few days I think I thought she was going to say it was almost here lol. Never mind hey! My next appointment is next Friday when I will be 40+3 as they were fully booked for next mon and wed! :( xx


----------



## lola_90

Charlotte - had mine at 2ish, having a few cramps but nothing major. Am off to do some last minute shaving and wash my hair!

I checked my notes and I'm 3/5ths palpable and -2 anyone know what that means? Said my cervix was thick but soft and am 1cm dilated. So at least I have made progress since thursdays app.


----------



## MommaAlexis

It means you're 2/5ths engaged


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh so envious of those of you who have had sweeps! :wacko: My last chance is tomorrow and I haven't had any real contractions so I'm not very hopeful that I've progressed enough to have one...


----------



## Charlotteee

Back ache and cramping now quite bad, and getting tightenings on and off, really really hope it works!! xx


----------



## lollypops

Fuze said:


> lollypops said:
> 
> 
> Yip im aiming to be home for friday fingers crossed, im booked in for 8pm on wednesday wat abt u? X
> 
> I have to be at the hospital for 9am on Wednesday and they will monitor me for 30mins, put the pessary thing in, monitor another 30mins then I can go for a wander around. If waters still there or no proper contractions after 24 hours they will see if they can break my waters if not there is anOther pessary thing they put in and we go from there. Arrrgghhhh it's all getting very real! Can I ask why they are inducing you before your due date? (don't mean to be nosy sorry)
> 
> Ooo good luck Clobo hope the contractions turn into the real thing for you! Keep us updated, I am wide awake unable to sleep so I'm here for moral support if you need it!! XxClick to expand...

Hey im being induced due to having big baby, had extra scans which showed him to be above the 95th percentile, they think he may b near 10lbs! :$ I have controlled gestational diabetes and a high bmi, I also had a previous 3rd degree tear aswell so they wanted me in for safety reasons so I could b monitored, all ive been told is that ive to be in at 8pm and that it will probably b prostaglandin gel, il find out if ive dilated any there as not had any internal examinations so fingers crossed xx


----------



## lollypops

Fingers crossed clobo :) goodluck to everyone who has had a sweep xx


----------



## Starstryder

Fingers crossed ladies! :)


----------



## suspectpink

Good luck ladies :) xxxxxx


----------



## Agcam

Good luck, *Charlotte!*. Hope this is it for you.

*Lola* - Hope things progress.

I hope Clobo is having her baby right now! She hasn't been on all day. 

I'm not sure that my 2nd sweep has done anything. I had it last morning, and it hasn't made my contractions any more frequent. The midwife said that my cervix is very favourable and thinks I will go into labour soon, but that's what they said the first time too. Baby seems perfectly content to stay right where he is. I'll have an induction at the end of the week/early next week if nothing happens by then.

Question for everyone - if you've had two unsuccessful sweeps, would you opt for a third? I don't know if it will make a difference.


----------



## MissDimity

suze12 said:


> Hey ladies, good luck with the sweeps - hope they are successful.
> I have just been to the midwife and she said the baby is measuring at 36 weeks but apparently that is ok? When I asked if she thought it might come before next week as Im due next Tuesday, she said no and that 87% of first time mums go overdue - I don't know why but I feel really deflated now even though I have 8 days to go. After all the pains I have had over the last few days I think I thought she was going to say it was almost here lol. Never mind hey! My next appointment is next Friday when I will be 40+3 as they were fully booked for next mon and wed! :( xx

Hi Suze,

I was told the same thing. Also at 39 weeks I was measuring 34. But it was explained that the neasurment was lower due to baby moving down into the pelvis.

I also felt the same when told most first time mums go overdue- however I did go overdue and had my little man the day after my 40 + 2 appointment ( they conducted a sweep at that appointment).

But you don't have long to go even if you were to go overdue : )


----------



## Fuze

lollypops said:


> Fuze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lollypops said:
> 
> 
> Yip im aiming to be home for friday fingers crossed, im booked in for 8pm on wednesday wat abt u? X
> 
> I have to be at the hospital for 9am on Wednesday and they will monitor me for 30mins, put the pessary thing in, monitor another 30mins then I can go for a wander around. If waters still there or no proper contractions after 24 hours they will see if they can break my waters if not there is anOther pessary thing they put in and we go from there. Arrrgghhhh it's all getting very real! Can I ask why they are inducing you before your due date? (don't mean to be nosy sorry)
> 
> Ooo good luck Clobo hope the contractions turn into the real thing for you! Keep us updated, I am wide awake unable to sleep so I'm here for moral support if you need it!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey im being induced due to having big baby, had extra scans which showed him to be above the 95th percentile, they think he may b near 10lbs! :$ I have controlled gestational diabetes and a high bmi, I also had a previous 3rd degree tear aswell so they wanted me in for safety reasons so I could b monitored, all ive been told is that ive to be in at 8pm and that it will probably b prostaglandin gel, il find out if ive dilated any there as not had any internal examinations so fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

We should keep in contact when we go in! 
Had a scan today to check dopplers and blood flow all good but they said that babies growth is tailing off now so another reason for the induction! Arrghhhh tomorrow is my last day of freedom.


----------



## Charlotteee

Just had clear out and bloody show, getting some pains now :) come on baby xx


----------



## suze12

MissDimity said:


> suze12 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, good luck with the sweeps - hope they are successful.
> I have just been to the midwife and she said the baby is measuring at 36 weeks but apparently that is ok? When I asked if she thought it might come before next week as Im due next Tuesday, she said no and that 87% of first time mums go overdue - I don't know why but I feel really deflated now even though I have 8 days to go. After all the pains I have had over the last few days I think I thought she was going to say it was almost here lol. Never mind hey! My next appointment is next Friday when I will be 40+3 as they were fully booked for next mon and wed! :( xx
> 
> Hi Suze,
> 
> I was told the same thing. Also at 39 weeks I was measuring 34. But it was explained that the neasurment was lower due to baby moving down into the pelvis.
> 
> I also felt the same when told most first time mums go overdue- however I did go overdue and had my little man the day after my 40 + 2 appointment ( they conducted a sweep at that appointment).
> 
> But you don't have long to go even if you were to go overdue : )Click to expand...

Thanks MissDimity - she didnt explain that to me, I have looked on my notes and the last 3 times they have been lower measurements so that probably explains it. xx


----------



## lola_90

Charlotteee said:


> Just had clear out and bloody show, getting some pains now :) come on baby xx

Soo jealous!!! I've had a few pains and some tightenings but nothing to get excited about!

Hope our babies come soon!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

It feels like a million years have passed since I was in here wow. I loooove the mum life, for once in my life I'm not bored!!


----------



## Clobo

Hey everyone

You were right, at 14 days overdue Danny Charles Clinch was born last night by managed c-Section. He is 8lb 12oz and very long!!

I'll post a proper story but the jist of it is that I went in for induction, contracted with the drip all day yesterday with epidural but not progressing do decided got c-section before it hot to am emergency stage a baby heart rate kept dropping.

Bit disappointed it got that far but it was a struggle getting him in and a struggle getting him out!!

Good luck ladies, Lola hope that sweep works xcx


----------



## seaweed eater

Ahhh Clobo, congrats on your little man! :cloud9: What a little troublemaker, making you wait so long!


----------



## Fuze

Congratulations clobo!!!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Clobo said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> You were right, at 14 days overdue Danny Charles Clinch was born last night by managed c-Section. He is 8lb 12oz and very long!!
> 
> I'll post a proper story but the jist of it is that I went in for induction, contracted with the drip all day yesterday with epidural but not progressing do decided got c-section before it hot to am emergency stage a baby heart rate kept dropping.
> 
> Bit disappointed it got that far but it was a struggle getting him in and a struggle getting him out!!
> 
> Good luck ladies, Lola hope that sweep works xcx


Congratulations x


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Congratulations Clobo on your healthy boy :flower: x


----------



## AngelofTroy

YAY!! Such good news Clobo! So happy you finally have your little boy in your arms! Xxx


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations Clobo! x


----------



## Darkest

Congratulations Clobo!


----------



## Starstryder

Congrats Clobo, welcome to the world Danny! :)

Phew, so tired...my milk only came in on Monday morning and Mika cluster fed the whole night Sunday. Slept maybe for an hour in total, but now all systems are go and she is feeding well. I have forgotten so much of what it is like to have a newborn in the house, massive learning curve.


----------



## suze12

congratulations Clobo! xxx


----------



## ShockingB

Congratulations Clobo :) !!!


----------



## lola_90

Congratulations Clobo :flower: 

I'm still here :dohh: had some cramps from my sweep yesterday but nothing that is regular. Going out for a long walk with oh later so hoping that will set me off before i go in to get induced tomorrow! Nervous!!!!

Come on baby!!!!


----------



## lollypops

Fuze said:


> lollypops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lollypops said:
> 
> 
> Yip im aiming to be home for friday fingers crossed, im booked in for 8pm on wednesday wat abt u? X
> 
> I have to be at the hospital for 9am on Wednesday and they will monitor me for 30mins, put the pessary thing in, monitor another 30mins then I can go for a wander around. If waters still there or no proper contractions after 24 hours they will see if they can break my waters if not there is anOther pessary thing they put in and we go from there. Arrrgghhhh it's all getting very real! Can I ask why they are inducing you before your due date? (don't mean to be nosy sorry)
> 
> Ooo good luck Clobo hope the contractions turn into the real thing for you! Keep us updated, I am wide awake unable to sleep so I'm here for moral support if you need it!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey im being induced due to having big baby, had extra scans which showed him to be above the 95th percentile, they think he may b near 10lbs! :$ I have controlled gestational diabetes and a high bmi, I also had a previous 3rd degree tear aswell so they wanted me in for safety reasons so I could b monitored, all ive been told is that ive to be in at 8pm and that it will probably b prostaglandin gel, il find out if ive dilated any there as not had any internal examinations so fingers crossed xxClick to expand...
> 
> We should keep in contact when we go in!
> Had a scan today to check dopplers and blood flow all good but they said that babies growth is tailing off now so another reason for the induction! Arrghhhh tomorrow is my last day of freedom.Click to expand...

I havent been seen since my 38 wk appointment I cnt wait till tomorrow im excited and scared at the same time x


----------



## Laurenj22

Congratulations clobo x


----------



## Fuze

Lola are you being induced tomorrow too if you don't go on your own today?


----------



## lola_90

Fuze - yes I am :)

Soo over being pregnant! Going in at 2 for a propess induction. So have a pessary put in and then sent home to hopefully go into labour. If it doesn't work within 24 they repeat and try and break my waters.

Really doubt I will go into labour naturally! 

What about you?


----------



## Fuze

Im in at 9am and Having the same type of induction but thy won't let me go home, once I'm in that's it I'm not alowed to come home till baby is here (I HATE hospitals-even though I work in one so I am taking lots to entertain me).


----------



## jaymarie1991

Clobo said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> You were right, at 14 days overdue Danny Charles Clinch was born last night by managed c-Section. He is 8lb 12oz and very long!!
> 
> I'll post a proper story but the jist of it is that I went in for induction, contracted with the drip all day yesterday with epidural but not progressing do decided got c-section before it hot to am emergency stage a baby heart rate kept dropping.
> 
> Bit disappointed it got that far but it was a struggle getting him in and a struggle getting him out!!
> 
> Good luck ladies, Lola hope that sweep works xcx



woohoo clobo yay! congrats the same exact senario happened to me


----------



## lola_90

Fuze that sucks! I was googiling propress inductions, and I think it varies depending on hospital. 

Keep us updated hun, hope you progress quickly. I know I hate hospitals, just hoping I dont have to have a c-section. 

Been having cramps and tightenings but its not regular :(


----------



## Fuze

Thanks Lola i hope all the cramps you are having are actually having some effect down there. I am getting nervous now. Baby is going a little nuts tonight I think it knows something is happening! 
I will keep you all updated as things happen, I will start a thread if I can get Internet access and then all of us having inductions tomorrow can let each other know how things are progressing! 

I have downloaded all season 7 of greys anatomy on my iPad in anticipation of ring bored!


----------



## lola_90

Ooh I should probably charge my ipod, I am so disorganised. Still cant believe it is happening tomorrow! Yeh I had a sweep on monday and midwife said my waters were bulging so hoping they go soon. 

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Fuze

I have my iPhone fully loaded with music and my iPad loaded with greys anatomy (18hours worth!!) and I have a reading book. 
Arrgghhhh I just put my suitcase downstairs ready..... It is all a bit surreal to be honest!


----------



## izzy29

Hey girls good luck with the inductions! And out of interest how did u download greys to your iPad, through iTunes just?n


----------



## Fuze

Just through iTunes, boight it yesterday, It was like £27 but I figured if it keeps me entertained and distracted for a while then it will be so worth it. If you buy it you can also put it on your iPhone. I have alot of tv series on iTunes so I also have a couple of Tv episodes on my iPhone (I think I have 30 rock on my phone- don't know if you have seen any of them but they are hilarious!!)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Is anyone else convinced they're going to go overdue? I just can't imagine labour starting on it's own or any time soon. I'm resigning myself lo an October baby :(


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Good luck on your inductions today Lola and Fuze! :hugs:

Angel: You really never know, statistically speaking first time babies take a little longer but it's just over half of all births. I hope you have your baby soon :) x


----------



## loves_cookies

AngelofTroy said:


> Is anyone else convinced they're going to go overdue? I just can't imagine labour starting on it's own or any time soon. I'm resigning myself lo an October baby :(

I was convinced I was going to be overdue. I didn't have any outward signs my body was ready to go into labour (although 2 hospital trips for lack of movement showed I was contracting regularly, I just couldn't feel them.) I just woke up the morning she was born with painful contractions 5 minutes apart. 

I think it's better to be convinced you're going to be overdue is better than thinking you're going to go early and then get disappointed. The downside if you then go early is that you may feel completely unprepared, as I did!


----------



## Clobo

Lola and Fuze good luck for today and your inductions, really hope they are successful and I did the same as you and brought loads of things to do but I found time passed really quickly do hourly you don't find it too bad!! Thinking of you both!

Jay, aw chick funny how we had similar experiences, weird how things can happen isn't it, I don't think one thing i'm my birth plan actually happened!!

Good luck everyone else, can't wait for you to experience the love you will feel for you new baby xxx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks everyone :flower:

I have stupidly left loads of stuff to the last minute so need to organise loads of paperwork and finish packing my hospital bag, do a food shop, clean bathroom and kitchen!!! 

Feeling so nervous and sick it is unreal! 

Gutted that i didn't go into labour naturally, feel like i should postpone my induction for a few more days, to give him a chance :shrug: hmmmm


----------



## Sapphire83

Our little girl Liliana Marlene was born via emcs on Monday, 17th September- 6.6 lbs of utter cuteness!! :kiss:


----------



## Darkest

Congrats Sapphire!!!

My induction/sweep is booked for Sunday morning. Not sure if i will go for induction, if cervix is favourable for sweep i will probably just go for that. But if cervix showing no signs then my sensible head is saying induction seems the only way. I reallllllly don't want one though.

*sigh*. Please come soon baby. I don't want to have to make that decision.


----------



## MissDimity

Congrats Clobo and Saphire !

It's been so long since I've been on here after having bub last Friday - still feels quite surreal- and I can't stop looking at him and smiling !


----------



## KathrynW

Sapphire83 said:


> Our little girl Liliana Marlene was born via emcs on Monday, 17th September- 6.6 lbs of utter cuteness!! :kiss:

Congratulations! x


----------



## lola_90

Beyond pissed off, went into hospital for induction and told that i can't have the propess induction and leave as higher risk due to spd and reduced movements!

So now at home in a manic rush to get things together before i get admitted :cry: i hate my midwife!!!

BOO will update later at hospital x


----------



## Fuze

Hey guys. So I am here having my induction. They did a check this morning and after my sweep on Sunday I was quite favourable and 1cm dilated (midwife said she had her finger on babies head!!!) anyway I have had the propes in about 5 hours and I am getting tightenings every 10 mins, not painful but uncomfortable down below (lots of pressure and weird sensations going on). I have no Internet access on the ward do can only update when I go for a wander.


----------



## jaymarie1991

Congrats dimity and sapphire! Lola and fuze good luck I remember my induction like it was yesterday I know what ur going through! Just remember your baby will be here sooner than u think!


----------



## Starstryder

Congrats Sapphire and Dimity! :)

Good luck Lola and Fuze, can't wait to see more cute baby piccies.


----------



## lola_90

Thanks girls, in the hospital now, had a pessary in at 5 and having another one at 11. Having contractions but they are not in a regular pattern, some every 7, others every 10 or 13 mins. Starting to get quite uncomfortable so am going to have a hot bath soon and have some codiene before I sleep tonight!

Midwife totally depressed me buy saying it could take up to 3-4 days!!!! Really hoping I have him tomorrow!


----------



## ShockingB

lola_90 said:


> Thanks girls, in the hospital now, had a pessary in at 5 and having another one at 11. Having contractions but they are not in a regular pattern, some every 7, others every 10 or 13 mins. Starting to get quite uncomfortable so am going to have a hot bath soon and have some codiene before I sleep tonight!
> 
> Midwife totally depressed me buy saying it could take up to 3-4 days!!!! Really hoping I have him tomorrow!

yay, good luck hun, thinkin of u :hugs:


----------



## ShockingB

Sapphire83 said:


> Our little girl Liliana Marlene was born via emcs on Monday, 17th September- 6.6 lbs of utter cuteness!! :kiss:

Love the name, a bit portuguese :thumbup:. congratsssss:happydance:


----------



## jaymarie1991

dont worry lola thats what they told me and he was here less than 24 hours after that was said


----------



## lola_90

Having contractions every 5 mins now, with bad back ache. So they have decided not to give me another pessary tonight as they don't want to overstimulate me.

Just been monitored and baby is fine, had some codiene and paracetamol so am going to try and get some sleep :thumbup:

Also just written my birth plan :dohh:


----------



## seaweed eater

Sounds like they are taking it nice and slow :thumbup: hope it is a smooth ride from here!


----------



## Sproglett

Yay Lola x x


----------



## lola_90

Having a shit nights sleep! Woke up at 2.15 with contractions and back ache, then dozed in between contractions till 3. Saw the midwife but couldn't get any more pain releif so had a bath, but didn't fill it with enough hot water, so was pretty cold! Had some more pain meds at 4, managed to sleep for 30 mins and am awake now with painful contractions. 

The woman next to me had two pessaries and her waters went naturally and she is getting transferred up to the labour ward now. So am hoping I will follow :)


----------



## Sproglett

Awwww Lola, so excited for you... Come on baby boy, get ur wiggle on!!! x x


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Clobo ans Sapphire!
Lola, sounds like goes progress. Fuze, hope your induction going well...
Agcam, 3rd sweep worked for me with dd2.
Alex, sounds like you're living motherhood 
As for me, nothing strange or unusual. DH back to work today though, and the wee man is two weeks old... Still nite quite back up to birth weight though :(


----------



## lola_90

Thanks ladies :flower:

Am contracting every 3 mins and ouchie they hurt!

Just been examined and am 3cm but she said baby is still quite high up. She said in a bit I will go up to the labour ward and they will try and break my waters!

So wish I had slept yesterday evening am knackered already :(


----------



## holywoodmum

Not long now though


----------



## Clobo

Congratulations Sapphire and MissD :yipee:

Lola, keep going my dear you are so cloe, I'm sure it won't be 3-4 days, iwas 24 hours start to finish! Just listen to the midwives, mine were absolute stars, making me well up thinking about how amazing they were!!

I'm home now and so frustrated not to hsve much mobility, Ben makes a fantastic housewife tho and our pooch is being very good! Waiting for midwife visit now having cuddles in bed!

Xxx


----------



## Darkest

So i'm finally having some show and very infrequent contractions. Maybe 4 or 5 since 3am. (I may have slept through others).

My inductions was booked for Sunday, looks like i beat the docs lol!

Don't get me wrong, i was contracting on and off for 6 days with DD but my body is finally heading in the right direction! Happy bunny here!


----------



## lola_90

Still waiting for a bed on the labour ward. Finding the contractions really painful but so far have just had paracetamol and codiene. 

My fiance will be here in a bit with a pillow so am looking forward to that!

Have been on the monitor all morning and am off it now, makes contractions more bearable being able to move around :)

Will update later on xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I've just been for my second sweep and they couldn't do it, she could only just "tip" my cervix, although it was more painful than the first time and she has made me bleed which the other one didn't.

Booked in for another on Tuesday x


----------



## lola_90

Still waiting for a bloody bed! Apparently the labour ward is full, but I am next on the list!

Haven't been examined since last time but midwife said no point as they can't do anything till a bed free!

Just spent an hour in ahot bath, which helped. 

Hopefully there will be a bed free soon :)


----------



## Darkest

lola_90 said:


> Still waiting for a bloody bed! Apparently the labour ward is full, but I am next on the list!
> 
> Haven't been examined since last time but midwife said no point as they can't do anything till a bed free!
> 
> Just spent an hour in ahot bath, which helped.
> 
> Hopefully there will be a bed free soon :)

Awww poor you, stuck in limbo as such. Hope you're not waiting much longer!


----------



## lola_90

Hating this hospital!

Haven't been examined since 6.30 am when she said I was 3cm and that she could break my waters! Haven't been on the monitor since 11 and haven't been any painkillers since 1.

They are so busy and I have just been given a bed on the labour ward, the labour ward is full and the are re-directing people! Don't think I will be having him tonight :(


----------



## Sproglett

Awes hunny, really hope things improve and they get u on labour ward. Fingers crossed x x


----------



## lola_90

Am on the ward now. They can't break my waters until a scan confirms that he is engaged. If he isn't and they do it then the cord could fall out resulting in emcs. And the registrar is in theatre atm. 

They might try and do one person breaking my waters whilst the other pushes down on my stomach. But won't know anymore until scan :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Lola, you're not on pitocin, are you? Sorry if you've said, I can't remember...

I hope they are able to break your waters...I've heard things can progress really quickly from there!


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw hun, hope things got moving overnight x


----------



## Fuze

Olivia was born yesterday at 1158am weighing 8lb 1oz following a very traumatic induction. I will post my story a little later when I'm home but still in hospital for a few days. Baby is all good mum has alot of healing to do!


----------



## Starstryder

Fuze ~ Congrats on Olivia being born, sending loads of healing vibes! 

Lola ~ Hope your wee one has shown up by now! Holding thumbs.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Fuze!!!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Baby Joshua was born on Tuesday 18th weighing 7lbs via csection we are both recovering well and he's feeding like a trooper. 

Congrats to all the ladies who's had their babies and sending labour vibes to those still yet to meet their little bundles xxx


----------



## suze12

congratulations Shezza and Fuze! Hope you are both healing well. xx


----------



## Mrs M

Hi ladies, fantastic news on everyones new arrivals. We are still waiting on the arrival of our little one. I had a show this morning so hoping my body is getting ready. I have the midwife coming out tomorrow to do a sweep so keeping everything crossed that works. I havent posted alot on here but keep up to date reading everyones posts. x


----------



## Clobo

Congratulations to all the ladies that have had their babies :yipee:

*Lola*, hoping that they found a bed for you and that you and baby are all ok chick :hugs:

xxx


----------



## babyblueskye

oh I forgot to update!! I had my baby girl on the 13th sep :happydance: heres a pic i took of her on her due date she was 4 days old :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0037 copy.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lara's over two weeks old now! Good luck mums!:baby:
 



Attached Files:







68761_430132583690770_2002146345_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations babybluesky


----------



## Mrs M

Well, our team yellow bump turned pink tonight. We had a little girl born at 10.22pm weighing 6lbs 6ozs. My waters broke about 8pm and started having strong contractions. Got to hospital about 9-9.30pm and i was checked. I was already 7cm. Got into the birthing pool about 9.45/10pm and she was born at 10.22pm. Couldnt believe how quick. My first dd arrived at 36+3 and from start to finish her labour was 7 hours. We are both doing well and stopping in for the night. I cant sleep but should really try and get some. Good luck to all the other mummies out there waiting for your little ones to arrive. x


----------



## ace28

Congrats to everyone on their babies! I can't wait until its my turn... still 5 days out from due date.


----------



## suspectpink

Awwww congratulations everyone :) x x x I'm 5 days away too !! Exciting :) x x x x


----------



## lola_90

Finally had my baby boy :happydance: will try and do a birth story this weekend, but he is exactly 10lb of utter perfection <3


----------



## izzy29

Congrats lola! That's a big blue bundle. I am sure u r glad its all over x


----------



## suspectpink

Massive Confratulations Lola xxxxxxxx


----------



## broodyhen

I had my baby! He was due 5th September but came 17th! Team blue now. He 9lb 11.5 oz! Xxx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Its about time lola lol congratulations!


----------



## Darkest

My yellow bump turned ..........PINK!! :pink:

Bethan Paige arrived at 8.22am yesterday (21st) 6 days overdue weighing 8lb 1.5oz and was delivered by my friend who is doing her midwifery training!

She is doing fab and i got the 'perfect' birth i had wanted with my other 2 but never got. It's the first time i had gotten home in the same day. :thumbup:
A bit sore and very very tired but all in all we're both doing great and the big kids are totallllllly smitten with her!


----------



## Flutterly

Please may I jump over here?!! My EDD was the 2nd October but I'm going in for a c-section next week as he's breech!! So it's looking like I'm having a September baby unless he suddenly turns which I doubt as he's very comfy with his head in my ribs!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Argh, had what I think were contractions and was shaky and weird all last night, I was convinced LO was on his or her way but now that it's morning I'm just exhausted and apart from feeling a bit tender in tho bump all other symptoms are gone :(


----------



## Laurenj22

Congrats to all the new mummies. Sending lots of labour vibes to you Angel xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks Lauren! :) Congratulations to all the new mums!!xx


----------



## Sproglett

lola_90 said:


> Finally had my baby boy :happydance: will try and do a birth story this weekend, but he is exactly 10lb of utter perfection <3

Yay so glad he's finally here, what day did you have him? As your update was at 3am x x


----------



## Darkest

Thanks for updating the front page sproglett.:hugs:

Congrats to all the other new mummies, labour :dust: to those still waiting and hi to any newbies! :wave:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Speaking of, can you add me to front page?


----------



## suze12

Congrats Lola and all the other new mummies:happydance:

Hoping I don't have to wait too much longer!! :flower: xxx


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Hope all you ladies are doing well. I haven't been on in a while. I gave birth to our daughter, Amelia Evelyn Lawrence on the 10th of September at 21.21. She was due the next day. She weighed 7lbs 10lbs and had a full head of hair. On the second day it was discovered that she has a cleft palate and can't create adequate suction to breastfeed or use normal bottles. Luckily, thanks to Clapa; a cleft charity, we have special bottles that we can squeeze to help Amelia feed. It's really hard work for her but she is doing really well and has actually gained weight. 

I am exhausted, but she is so worth it.


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm still here, congrats to all the new mummies xxx


----------



## Sproglett

MommaAlexis said:


> Speaking of, can you add me to front page?

Yeah sorry Hun, what was ur due date and when did you have your baby girl (can't remember the date) x


----------



## Ethereal

:cry: i don't want to be pregnant anymore.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Was due august 28th, had her the fifth


----------



## Charlotteee

I don't want to be pregnant anymore either!! 1 Week overdue now :( in so much pain x


----------



## Jemma0717

Congrats to all the new mommies and good luck to the rest :) My little girl is 2weeks and 4 days old now. I'm pretty sleep deprived but things are gettng better. She's such a good little girl though!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've lucked out, she mostly sttn already. She only woke up once last night lol.


----------



## magnacarta

Ooops forgot to update! Had my little girl on 9/13/12 

Good luck to all the mamas still waiting!


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Adding another baby to the list of Septembers, finally had my little BIG boy Dexter last night 22nd of September 2012 at 9.39pm via EMCS and weighing a whopping 10lbs 10 ounces! His head was jammed after dialting to 5cm when my waters broke naturally. Am very sore today but couldn't be happier and so glad he's finally here :D

Also congrats to all the new mummies and for those still waiting I hope things move along for you soon.

Here he is <3
https://tinypic.com/r/ohjy21/6


----------



## seaweed eater

Anyone else starting an induction today?


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Good luck on your induction Seaweed :hugs: x


----------



## seaweed eater

Thank you hon! Congratulations on your absolutely gorgeous boy :cloud9: hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Sapphire83

Best of luck, seaweed eater!


----------



## MamaHix1409

Forgot to update! My boy arrived on 14th sept. was due on the 13th. X


----------



## xHaylesx

awwwww massive massive congrats ladies...it's crazy because i can remember most of you from first tri, now you're all announcing birth news. Hopefully my turn soon, due in 3 days xxxxxxxx :happydance:


P.S Will you add me to the front please xxxxxxx


----------



## Numero_uno

Aww it's so nice hearing about all these babies being born. I'm 4 days overdue, booooo! I can't wait to meet my baby now, hope it doesn't leave us waiting too long!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Can I just sleep now until baby arrives?


----------



## Numero_uno

AngelofTroy said:


> Can I just sleep now until baby arrives?

Only if I can but then I can sleep cos I can't get comfy in bed! Grr!


----------



## Sproglett

xHaylesx said:


> awwwww massive massive congrats ladies...it's crazy because i can remember most of you from first tri, now you're all announcing birth news. Hopefully my turn soon, due in 3 days xxxxxxxx :happydance:
> 
> 
> P.S Will you add me to the front please xxxxxxx

Do you know what your having?



AngelofTroy said:


> Can I just sleep now until baby arrives?

Lol it's a damn good idea, but don't think you'd be able to. X


----------



## Shezza84uk

AngelofTroy said:


> Can I just sleep now until baby arrives?

You could attempt it lol baby will be here in no time sending labour dusts to you and all who are still waiting xx


----------



## jaymarie1991

Babies are just dropping out like the leaves off the trees! Congratulations to all and the rest to come!


----------



## suze12

Congratulations to the new arrivals!  It's my due date tomorrow!!!! :happydance: Not feeling as if i will go into labour though, actually, is there even a feeling that you get or does it just happen?? Have done all the cleaning, that phase and rush of energy seems to have been and gone lol xx


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm not due until Sunday but I'm being induced on Thursday. I get to go in at 6am!


----------



## Sproglett

*suze12* I didn't have the feeling I'd go into labour, although I had gushing waters for 27hrs before Jacob arrived which kinda gave it away a little lol x x

Labour dust to all of you  

I've updated the front page again too x x


----------



## Clobo

Lola, congratulations, cant wait to hear all about it!! :yipee: and to all the other new mummies!!

Angel, Seaweed and everyone else still waiting, good luck my dears! :dust:

:kiss: xxx


----------



## Sproglett

Would anyone mind checking my parenting journal link in my signature works please x x


----------



## KathrynW

Sproglett said:


> Would anyone mind checking my parenting journal link in my signature works please x x

Yes, it works hun! x


----------



## seaweed eater

Our son arrived today. I went into labor spontaneously 3 hours before my induction :wacko: was still induced with Cervidil but never needed Pitocin. It was an awesome but challenging birth and I'm pretty proud of myself and of Munchkin!


----------



## izzy29

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Laurenj22

Congratulations to all the lucky ladies who recently had their LO's. Hopefully I won't be far behind 40+4 and no signs of anything happening x


----------



## Shezza84uk

Congratulations seaweed eater! X


----------



## Bababall

Congratulations. My due date is fri 28th but I'm beginning to think ill have an October baby :-(


----------



## holywoodmum

Congrats MrsM, what a quick labour! 
Lola, yay, congratulations! 10lb on the dot, very cool baby :)
Congrats broodyhen, another big one!
Karen, congrats again!
Congratulations CoffeePuffin :)
Magnacarta, congratultaions!
Jessicar4bbit, congratulations on your big boy, I'm loving all the big babies!
Emmipez, congratulations!
Flutterby hope your section goes well :) What happens if you go in to 
labour before?
Suze, happy due date!
seaweedeater how cool you missed your induction! Congratulations!

My big wee man is being a bit of a grump the last few days - grissling and grumbling unless he's eating, and won't settle for a nap :( Also had my older daughter at home yseterday sick - exhausted. He's back over his birthweight though, 11lb 7oz at 15 days - phew!


----------



## suze12

Congratulations Seaweed eater :) 

Thank you Holywood mum, hope yur little man settles for you soon! :)

Well it's finally my due date today and I don't feel like anything is going to happen!! :shrug:

Any tips or should I wait it out for a couple of days yet?? xxx


----------



## Agcam

Sorry for the delayed update, ladies. LO arrived on the 19th of September. I had my third sweep that morning and she told me I was fully effaced and 3cm dilated when she did the sweep. 
By the time I got home 30 minutes later, I was having more intense contractions than normal. Since they were 4-6 minutes apart, the hospital asked me not to go in just yet. I had a bit of a nap and was woken up when I felt a pop-pop-gush. 
Baby was born under 7 hours after that. The birth pool was lovely, and I asked for gas and air, although I didn't use it towards the end. Hypnobirthing made a huge difference to me, and DH was very impressed by the way everything went. 
I had some issues after everything was over, which required a two day hospital stay. Everything is fine now and we're enjoying him so much despite the lack of sleep which is turning me into a zombie :) 
We're so in love with him :cloud9:

I'll write up my birth story and post a link to it soon.


----------



## izzy29

Congrats Agcam!!!


----------



## Agcam

*Holywood mum* - Apparently third time was the charm for me :) 

Congratulations to all of the new mommies. Hope all of you are doing well. 

*Lola* - Massive congrats. He is a big boy!

*CoffeePuffin* - I hope you and Amelia are doing well. :hugs:

Good luck to everyone still waiting. I know it's been said before, and you probably don't want to hear it again, but it's so worth the wait! :dust:


----------



## suspectpink

Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies :) its so lovely!! X I gave birth to a beautiful boy Sebastian at 5:37am this morning! Weighing 8lb 1oz :) we had a pretty tough time :( but on a positive note he's perfect and healthy and I'd do it all again in a second !! :) good luck all you mummies to be x x x x


----------



## Numero_uno

suspectpink said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies :) its so lovely!! X I gave birth to a beautiful boy Sebastian at 5:37am this morning! Weighing 8lb 1oz :) we had a pretty tough time :( but on a positive note he's perfect and healthy and I'd do it all again in a second !! :) good luck all you mummies to be x x x x

Congratulations!


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations to all the ladies with your babies! x


----------



## Shezza84uk

Congratulations agcam and suspect pink! How many ladies are still waiting? angel of troy and ethereal havnt been on today hopefully they're making progress!

Labour dust to all xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Good luck mums to be!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm still here, had some irregular contractions earlier but I slept and they've gone. :(


----------



## suze12

I'm still waiting too! Had pains on and off last night, but they have gone now!!! Come on babies!!! 



xxx:dust:


----------



## Numero_uno

I'm here, had attempted sweep yesterday but cervix still too high so couldn't do it :-( induction booked for 4th oct when I'll be 42 weeks if baby isn't here by then. I reckon I'll be n October mum!


----------



## Clobo

Congratulations *Seaweed*, *Agcam *and *Suspect *:happydance: :baby::baby::baby:

*Angel*, big hugs chick, wont be long now :hugs:

Here is a link to my Parenting Journal with my birth story ....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1200687-clobos-monkey-finally-here.html


----------



## AngelofTroy

Is it easy to feel your own cervix? I think I'll be devastated if my midwife can't do my sweep on Friday, but it'd be better if I was prepared. 

Do any of you ladies know how low it needs to be and what it feels like? I'll wash my hands well of course, and not poke around or anything, just see if it's there!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks Clobo! Really enjoying your parenting journal :) thanks for posting your experiences! 

Can I ask did you decide on Danny's name beforehand or did you 'just know' when you saw him? It's a lovely name by the way!


----------



## Clobo

Hmmm not sure on the cervix thing im afraid, although im sure its ok to have a little poke as one thing the midwives said to me to help baby come out was :sex: and thats usually more than a little poke!!

Ben suggested Danny ages ago, we had originally had the name George but so many of them now including two of my friends babies! To start with i wasnt too keen but it grew on me and when he was born I said to Ben that I wanted to go with the name Danny and think its nice that he chose his sons name. Also its not that common at the moment and it goes with all our friends names that he will hopefully be friends with when he grows up. He can be called Dan if he wants when he is older so all good all round i think!!

Do you have names??? xxx


----------



## Numero_uno

AngelofTroy said:


> Is it easy to feel your own cervix? I think I'll be devastated if my midwife can't do my sweep on Friday, but it'd be better if I was prepared.
> 
> Do any of you ladies know how low it needs to be and what it feels like? I'll wash my hands well of course, and not poke around or anything, just see if it's there!

Don't have a clue but I know the mw had to go up really far on me, or it felt really far anyway! I came home from my app yesterday devastated!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lara seemed off for me, because I was used to callinh my bump lara, so had a hard time "transferrinh" the name to her. But three weeks in, totally suits her!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Clobo said:


> Hmmm not sure on the cervix thing im afraid, although im sure its ok to have a little poke as one thing the midwives said to me to help baby come out was :sex: and thats usually more than a little poke!!
> 
> Ben suggested Danny ages ago, we had originally had the name George but so many of them now including two of my friends babies! To start with i wasnt too keen but it grew on me and when he was born I said to Ben that I wanted to go with the name Danny and think its nice that he chose his sons name. Also its not that common at the moment and it goes with all our friends names that he will hopefully be friends with when he grows up. He can be called Dan if he wants when he is older so all good all round i think!!
> 
> Do you have names??? xxx

That's nice that he picked it :) we have about 3 possibles for each, but OH is convinced we'll 'just know' when baby is born. I hate the idea that we might have a nameless baby for a while, don't know why! So I'm keen to pick one of each beforehand.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry if TMI but I had a go at finding my cervix. I think I felt it (like a squidgy lump with a dip in it?) about the length of my index finger up and quite soft. I got a fair bit of white thicker discharge after. Does the midwife just put a finger up or 2? or her hand?


----------



## Agcam

Thank you, *Izzy*, *Shezza* and *Clobo*. He is so worth the waiting and frustration. He's a week today and I still can't believe that he's here. A week ago, I was feeling him moving around inside me and sticking his little feet out. I also love watching my DH interact with him. He's so wonderful it moves me every time. :cloud9:



AngelofTroy said:


> Sorry if TMI but I had a go at finding my cervix. I think I felt it (like a squidgy lump with a dip in it?) about the length of my index finger up and quite soft. I got a fair bit of white thicker discharge after. Does the midwife just put a finger up or 2? or her hand?

I believe they just use fingers, Angel. I didn't really feel my first sweep at all - it was about as uncomfortable as having a smear done.
Regarding your irregular contractions - I was having these for a while before going into actual labour. I think that they had gotten the process started because I was already a little dilated and effaced before my first sweep. I now attribute my relatively quick labour to these contractions. I hope it's the same for you. :hugs:


----------



## KathrynW

AngelofTroy said:


> Sorry if TMI but I had a go at finding my cervix. I think I felt it (like a squidgy lump with a dip in it?) about the length of my index finger up and quite soft. I got a fair bit of white thicker discharge after. Does the midwife just put a finger up or 2? or her hand?

Yes, it's just fingers. I'm a Midwife! x


----------



## jaymarie1991

Hey girls haven't been here for a while just letting you know that jayden is growing really good and too fast :( I miss when he was born, and now I have to go to work in a few weeks and I feel like I'm gonna miss everything, on top of that he stopped breast feeding so I just feel like he won't know who I am if he's spending 40hrs a week with someone else and we don't have something I do to make him know the difference sorry for the rant just don't know who else to tell my husband doesn't seem to understand

How long after a c-section can you work ? Cause I got called for an interview monday and they are gonna ask when I can start

Anyways here is my little man
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120921-01067.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shezza84uk

jaymarie1991 said:


> Hey girls haven't been here for a while just letting you know that jayden is growing really good and too fast :( I miss when he was born, and now I have to go to work in a few weeks and I feel like I'm gonna miss everything, on top of that he stopped breast feeding so I just feel like he won't know who I am if he's spending 40hrs a week with someone else and we don't have something I do to make him know the difference sorry for the rant just don't know who else to tell my husband doesn't seem to understand
> 
> How long after a c-section can you work ? Cause I got called for an interview monday and they are gonna ask when I can start
> 
> Anyways here is my little man


He's gorgeous!! He wont forget you maybe you can get him into a routine and find something special that only you do with him like at bedtime you have a snuggle and read him a story. With my DD I played music and danced about with her until she fell asleep, its recommended you wait for 8-12 weeks before working or doing anything straneous after a csection xx


----------



## Sproglett

Aww jay he's so gorgeous, can't relieve how much he's changed already. I heard it was 8-12 weeks too before you return to work, also like Shezza said, find something you and Jayden can do together just the 2 of you, my dh feels a little "redundant" so now he's doing bath time with Jacob every day.
Really sorry that Jayden's stopped breast feeding.
x x


----------



## jaymarie1991

Thanks girls I do sing to him at nights I hope that will work, and as for the job I didn't think they would call me so soon I'm feeling very well but I honestly don't want to leave my baby so ill work with 12 weeks and see if they still give me the job if not, I still have my baby! I just love him soo much I don't want to miss anything I wish I could be a stay at home mom


----------



## Remlap

Awwwwww jaymarie love that you have your singing routine with him already that's so lovely! 

Pretty sure I'll be an October mummy but would love it if she snuck in at end of September.unfortunately, no signs :0(

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## rockys-mumma

Any other overdue mummies? Come on babies get a wriggle on, all of you!!!!


----------



## Sproglett

I got a call yesterday off the hospital, Jacob's blood results have come back from last Wednesday and his haemoglobin levels are low and his jaundice is still present, so they have requested I take him for more blood tests today, poor little man. Hopefully the low haemoglobin is due to him being run down with his cold, after all it has been a week since the bloods and a lot can change in a week, really hoping it&#8217;s nothing serious.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Aw Sproglett, I hope Jacob's ok. I'm sure they're just being extra cautious after his difficult start. 

I am in a better mood today, I'm officially past my due date and have to accept that baby is comfy in there! 

We went to a pub quiz last night with my family to distract ourselves and won!! We won £42 for the highest score AND a packet of haribo for the best team name, "I think you should let us win because it's my due date!" :D

I even slept ok! 6 hours and only woke to go pee twice!


----------



## seaweed eater

Lots of :hugs: to the overdue moms...having the baby on the outside brings a new set of challenges (obviously) but I sure don't miss the stress and the trying CONSTANTLY to induce labor! Hang in there ladies, it is almost over, and even if it seems impossible your LOs will be here soon!!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Sproglett said:


> I got a call yesterday off the hospital, Jacob's blood results have come back from last Wednesday and his haemoglobin levels are low and his jaundice is still present, so they have requested I take him for more blood tests today, poor little man. Hopefully the low haemoglobin is due to him being run down with his cold, after all it has been a week since the bloods and a lot can change in a week, really hoping its nothing serious.


I hope all is well with Jacob hun xx 

Angel what was the name of your team lol I hope they gave everyone their own packet of haribo! xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Shezza84uk said:


> Angel what was the name of your team lol I hope they gave everyone their own packet of haribo! xx

The team name was: "I think you should let us win because it's my due date!" !!! 

Only one pack of Haribo but it was a big packet of Tangfastics :happydance:


----------



## Numero_uno

I'm in labour! Waters broke last night, but no contractions so chose to come home, had about 4 hours sleep and contractions are about 6 mins apart up to now, got to go back hospital later on today. Eek!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Numero_uno said:


> I'm in labour! Waters broke last night, but no contractions so chose to come home, had about 4 hours sleep and contractions are about 6 mins apart up to now, got to go back hospital later on today. Eek!

Yays! :happydance:


----------



## suze12

Numero_uno said:


> I'm in labour! Waters broke last night, but no contractions so chose to come home, had about 4 hours sleep and contractions are about 6 mins apart up to now, got to go back hospital later on today. Eek!

Good luck!! How exciting! :thumbup:

I didn't sleep very well last night, I could feel like a pushing down, roght down into my 'V' :haha: it was doing it for ages on and off and I had slight period type pains underneath my bump! Nothing this morning though! :wacko:

Hope all the other overdue mummies are well!!??


----------



## Clobo

Good luck *Numerouno*!

*Sally*, aw mate im sorry to hear Jacob needs to go back in but its really good they are monitoring him and will be able to sort him out, let us know how it goes :hugs:

*Angel*, sounds like the pub quiz was well worth it then!!

*Jay*, sorry you have to go back to work .... make sure you dont push yourself too early, its not worth it. You arent supposed to drive for 6 weeks so im guessing thats the least you should stay off work for my dear. Dont feel bad, you need to provide for your son and you will still have plenty of time with him ... you are his mummy and noone can take that away from you :hugs:

I registered Danny this morning, yay!! xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm off walking up a big hill to meet my friend for lunch! Sweep tomorrow and I want to do everything I can to make my cervix low and favourable.


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks for the support ladies, Jacob ha his bloods done with not too much upset, he's gone back down to 7lbs 3oz (he's lost 7oz in a week) but that could be down to his cold, he's still snuffly bless him. Here his is with his sore eyes etc from his cold...
https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j96/salbob87/B1FAAA5F-49A6-43BF-AFC4-9B4683C158E8-3644-00000389D846E1B4.jpg


----------



## Clobo

Aaaaaaaaw he is soooooo cute!!! Bless his cotton socks xxx


----------



## suze12

Aww sproglet he is so cute! Hope he feels better soon! xx
Clobo - I loved reading your journal! Danny sounds adorable xx


----------



## KathrynW

Sproglett, he's gorgeous! x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Owwwwww, walked 45 minutes up a big hill, had lunch with my friend and then walked back again... now my back is killing me! This is what happens when I insist on carrying my hospital notes, spare trousers, make up, pads, money, a bottle of water and an umbrella with me everywhere I go!


----------



## Darkest

Awww Sproglett, your son is gorgeous! 
Hope his blood work comes back ok.


----------



## jaymarie1991

Awww I love jacob soo much sprog! 
I agree that when the babies r out it a different set of issues I found myself wishing that he was back inside my belly when he wouldn't go to sleep last night! But I wouldn't trade having him here for the world!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yepp. My LO has been screaming for 3days straight. But I hated being pregnant. Right now she tired herself out and is cuddling me asleep. She's so cute when she's asleep


----------



## AngelofTroy

How many of us 'September' mums are left? Is there any chance do you think that any more babies will arrive before October? I've given up hope!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

dont really post here, but wanted to let you know i had my boys 8/20/12, vaginal delivery. they were 5'6 & 5'9 weights, born at 9:28 & 10:43 pm. will be 6 wks on Monday, heres a pic at 5 wks


----------



## Shezza84uk

FloridaGirl21 said:


> dont really post here, but wanted to let you know i had my boys 8/20/12, vaginal delivery. they were 5'6 & 5'9 weights, born at 9:28 & 10:43 pm. will be 6 wks on Monday, heres a pic at 5 wks
> 
> 
> View attachment 485773

Congratulations hun they're gorgeous!! its amazing how different they look, I have twin cousins and they are so different in so many ways many wouldnt believe they are twins xx 




AngelofTroy said:


> How many of us 'September' mums are left? Is there any chance do you think that any more babies will arrive before October? I've given up hope!

I think there is a few September mums left, although I must say October is a great month the maximum you will go over is the 8th so there is hope hang in there!


----------



## Annabel

Hi ladies, had my little boy on the 28 sept! :)


----------



## suze12

AngelofTroy said:


> How many of us 'September' mums are left? Is there any chance do you think that any more babies will arrive before October? I've given up hope!

I'm still here!! Hoping something happens this weekend! :wacko:


----------



## momof2tobe

I'm still here too, and i shouldn't be... Come on baby!


----------



## AngelofTroy

It's a full moon in the UK tomorrow if you believe that makes a difference! I've read lots of anecdotal evidence from midwives and nurses that L&D is busier on a full moon! Apparently the same effect that it has on the tides can affect our waters?!


----------



## ace28

i'm still here too. grrrr!


----------



## momof2tobe

It's a stupid question but is the full moon here in us too?


----------



## mumto5

Im still here too :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

momof2tobe said:


> It's a stupid question but is the full moon here in us too?

Good question, I wasn't sure so I looked up US full moon dates and they seem to almost correlate. It actually says tonight, but has precise times for different countries. I think the exact moment when it's 'fullest' is within 24 hours all around the world. Which I never knew before!


----------



## Numero_uno

I had my little boy yesterday at 2.59am. All doing well but soooooo tired!,,


----------



## ace28

AngelofTroy said:


> momof2tobe said:
> 
> 
> It's a stupid question but is the full moon here in us too?
> 
> Good question, I wasn't sure so I looked up US full moon dates and they seem to almost correlate. It actually says tonight, but has precise times for different countries. I think the exact moment when it's 'fullest' is within 24 hours all around the world. Which I never knew before!Click to expand...

I had that same question! :blush: I'm glad someone was brave enough to ask. :haha:



Numero_uno said:


> I had my little boy yesterday at 2.59am. All doing well but soooooo tired!,,

Awwww congratulations!!!

Am I all alone or are there still people left with me? I had a lot of energy tonight suddenly after being tired all day long- thought I was coming home to take a nap but as soon as I got home all I wanted to do was clean and organize! Nesting, much? Hopefully that was the "famous burst of energy" that preceeds labor.... that plus the full moon means I'm hopeful! Weeeee'll seeeeee.


----------



## AngelofTroy

ace28 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momof2tobe said:
> 
> 
> It's a stupid question but is the full moon here in us too?
> 
> Good question, I wasn't sure so I looked up US full moon dates and they seem to almost correlate. It actually says tonight, but has precise times for different countries. I think the exact moment when it's 'fullest' is within 24 hours all around the world. Which I never knew before!Click to expand...
> 
> I had that same question! :blush: I'm glad someone was brave enough to ask. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Numero_uno said:
> 
> 
> I had my little boy yesterday at 2.59am. All doing well but soooooo tired!,,Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww congratulations!!!
> 
> Am I all alone or are there still people left with me? I had a lot of energy tonight suddenly after being tired all day long- thought I was coming home to take a nap but as soon as I got home all I wanted to do was clean and organize! Nesting, much? Hopefully that was the "famous burst of energy" that preceeds labor.... that plus the full moon means I'm hopeful! Weeeee'll seeeeee.Click to expand...

I'm still here!xx


----------



## ace28

AngelofTroy said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momof2tobe said:
> 
> 
> It's a stupid question but is the full moon here in us too?
> 
> Good question, I wasn't sure so I looked up US full moon dates and they seem to almost correlate. It actually says tonight, but has precise times for different countries. I think the exact moment when it's 'fullest' is within 24 hours all around the world. Which I never knew before!Click to expand...
> 
> I had that same question! :blush: I'm glad someone was brave enough to ask. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Numero_uno said:
> 
> 
> I had my little boy yesterday at 2.59am. All doing well but soooooo tired!,,Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww congratulations!!!
> 
> Am I all alone or are there still people left with me? I had a lot of energy tonight suddenly after being tired all day long- thought I was coming home to take a nap but as soon as I got home all I wanted to do was clean and organize! Nesting, much? Hopefully that was the "famous burst of energy" that preceeds labor.... that plus the full moon means I'm hopeful! Weeeee'll seeeeee.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still here!xxClick to expand...

Yaaaaay, I'm glad I'm not alone! I mean... I'm sorry I'm not alone, I'm sorry you haven't had your baby yet either... but.... I'm glad I'm not alone! LOL :haha:

Are you getting a million phone calls/text messages/facebooks a day asking if you've gone yet? Cause I am and it's seriously starting to annoy me! The lady who said she would watch our kids for us while I'm in labor even asked me today if there was a baby here yet... I was like, ummmm considering you said you'd babysit the kids, I think you would KNOW if there was a baby already!!!! :dohh:

Come on, babies. Come OUT!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ha ha, yes! So many txts and calls, I feel like I'm letting them down by not popping baby out for their amusement! :dohh: I'm up at 3am now for no reason. Stupid body!


----------



## 17thy

Im still here at 41 weeks 2 days....3 days in 2 hours.. :( was hoping the full moon would do, well, anything to help lol. Im so ready to have my baby now, everyone due around me, even after me has had their baby. When is it my turn? I have been whining all day about it but its really starting to wear me down.


----------



## momof2tobe

O yes It's annoying. My mom calls a few times a day asking if i have any contractions. Other than my mom, I'm not really picking up my phone. We let everybody know not to bother me and if they need something to call my husband. That solved the problem a little. 
No, you are not alone. I'm here too, waiting impatiently for the baby. Hopefully the full moon will have some impact on us.


----------



## 17thy

We get about a million calls/texts/messages every type of way people can find to bug us about "is he here yet?" "hows brandi doing?" "how is the baby?" "any contractions?" "have you had him yet?" 

YES we had him, we just forgot to tell everyone. :rolleyes:


----------



## ace28

17thy said:


> We get about a million calls/texts/messages every type of way people can find to bug us about "is he here yet?" "hows brandi doing?" "how is the baby?" "any contractions?" "have you had him yet?"
> 
> YES we had him, we just forgot to tell everyone. :rolleyes:

hahaha this made me laugh out loud!!! Next time someone asks (particularly any close friends/family who will KNOW when the baby gets here), I'm going to tell them that and see what they say!!! 

My favorite is when they ask how I'm feeling... "Still fat, still pregnant!" What the hell else do they expect me to say???

Anyways, I'm glad I'm not the only one left. It's comforting to have overdue buddies! I'm going to try to get some sleep (friggin blasted heartburn!) and who knows... maybe the magic labor fairies will come in the middle of the night and I'll wake up to baby being here!!! :rolleyes:

wishing you all labor dust!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## doodles999

I'm also still here. 40 + 4 now. I've been having prodromal labor for over a week now...regular contractions for hours on end, and then they stop. Fail. 

I put up a snarky FB status telling people that I'm still pregnant and will be sure to notify people when that changes. That seemed to have stopped the calls and messages.


----------



## Darkest

Numero_uno said:


> I had my little boy yesterday at 2.59am. All doing well but soooooo tired!,,

Congratulations!

I see there are going to be quite a few Oct mummies from this group as well as Aug and Sept mummies! Labour :dust: to those of you still waiting patiently!


----------



## Agcam

jaymarie1991 said:


> Thanks girls I do sing to him at nights I hope that will work, and as for the job I didn't think they would call me so soon I'm feeling very well but I honestly don't want to leave my baby so ill work with 12 weeks and see if they still give me the job if not, I still have my baby!* I just love him soo much I don't want to miss anything* I wish I could be a stay at home mom

That rings such a bell, Jay. It feels like time is whizzing past, and despite feeling like a zombie I just want to capture every moment. I wouldn't mind a bit more sleep, though. :)

*Sally* - Hope Jacob is doing better. He is soooo cute. 

*Florida Girl* - Congratulations! That is one gorgeous photo :)

*Numero Uno* - Congratulations :) 

Good luck to all of you still waiting. :dust:
I went ten days overdue, so know the feeling! Hope your little ones arrive soon.


----------



## Numero_uno

I was 6 days (8 by the time he was born) over due and had no symptoms that i was going to go into labour at all, had my tea at half 5 and felt fine and then got up and walking into living room and my waters went!


----------



## Jemma0717

17thy said:


> We get about a million calls/texts/messages every type of way people can find to bug us about "is he here yet?" "hows brandi doing?" "how is the baby?" "any contractions?" "have you had him yet?"
> 
> YES we had him, we just forgot to tell everyone. :rolleyes:

Congrats again Brandi!


----------



## ace28

okay, nightly check in. Who's left?!?!?!

I'm here still. Guess this is officially going to be an October baby!


----------



## momof2tobe

I'm here! Im 41 weeks tomorrow, and having a c-section on Tuesday, so saying good bye to the idea of Vbac.
How are you feeling?


----------



## ace28

feeling... okayish? LOL. Besides the aches and pains and fatness and the pregnant-ness...

YAY for your scheduled csec. I bet you're excited to, at the very least. have a date where it WILL be over by... Sorry about your VBAC dreams though. Darn babies just don't cooperate sometimes, do they?

I'm waiting to see if my own dreams come true or not. If this kid doesn't get here soon, I'm afraid my planned home birth might be off the table. :( Guess we'll see!

Any labor signs/symptoms to report?


----------



## suspectpink

Aww good luck ladies! X hope you get your babies soon xxxx


----------



## momof2tobe

Yes, I think i had everything. Was loosing big chunks of my plug. Had bloody show, contractions, cramps. I mean, what else is there? Come on baby! And of course everything stopped. I guess my body is preparing for labor but i don't think It's gonna make it in time before c section. It sucks.


----------



## Sproglett

hey ladies, sorry i've not been on over the weekend, congrats to the new mommies, and labour :dust: to everyone that hasnt had their babies yet... Jacob's cold seems to have prevented him wanting his feeds so yesterday we took him up a&e to see if there was anything we could do for him, after spending 3 1/2 hours there we were referred upto the paediatric care unit as the dr was concerned about jacob's breathing. (Jacob's breathing has always been quite deep and quick, but the dr wasn't happy). When in paediatrics Jacob was weighed (8lbs10oz - we think the scales must have been faulty at his last appointment) and examined, the examination brought up concerns about Jacob's heart rate (between 180 & 200 bpm) so the drs arranged a chest X-ray at 10:00pm Jacob had the X-ray which showed his heart as being slightly large, a second doctor came and also listened to Jacob's heart and informed us there is a murmur. Now this could be one of a few things, it could be due to Jacob's haemoglobin being low and his heart having to work that bit headset to get oxygen around the body, it could be down to his cold and being run down or it could be an early sign of a heart condition (my dh has heart disease) we've got an echo booked to scan his heart anyway to look for early signs of the disease but now it is going to be more thorough.


----------



## Ethereal

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 
That is all.


----------



## xHaylesx

Hi ladies...just thought i would update you all on my lovely experience, Mine is a very straight forward birth story. I didn't have any signs that i was going into labour at all, then at around 22:00 on this Friday night (28.09.12) i started with some niggles (just like period pains and backache but didn't think much of it at all by 22:30 they were defo contractions coming every 2 mins straight away and bloody intense. By 23:00 my waters went in the bath and at this point it was bloody agony but i still managed to breath through them (nice clear waters when they went). Rang labour suite and told them i was coming, i literally live around the corner, by the time i got there i was losing it a bit and ran through the doors to grab some gas and air ;0). wanted to push when my backside hit the bed hahaha and he was born at 23:39...intact perineum, no stitches just a couple of grazes and 8lb 4oz. He screamed his head off for about 40 mins and boy has he got a bloody scream, but he's breastfeeding really well and i can't stop looking at his gorgeous scrummy face. I can't believe he's here Baby Mac xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Really hope the overdue babies get a wriggle on for you...i was only 1 day over and it felt a lifetime xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Mac first born pic.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Remlap

Omg Hayles, I want your birth story!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Clobo

Sally, aw chick, im sorry you are having to go through all this, I really hope there is some good news for you when Jacob has his tests :hugs:

Good luck to everyone still waiting, i went 14 days overdue and totally feel what you are going through :hugs:

xxx


----------



## suze12

aww I hope little Jacob is ok Sproglet so sorry to hear what you are going through! xxx

Hayles - congratulations what an amazing birth story - Is Mac your first? 

I'm having my sweep tomorrow so hoping things start to happen! xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

My september baby is almost a month old!! Wowwww!!:cry:
Good luck mums! I was 8 days overdue, and man do I feel for you!! I'll take the recovery from my c section any day instead of being that pregnant again!!! I couldn't even walk, stand or sit up for too long. Horrible.
 



Attached Files:







c8fcffd80bfe11e292a722000a1e8b14_7.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummyb1

Hello ladies :hi:

Sorry I haven't been on for a while our internet has been playing up and have only just got it fixed finally! 

I hope everyone is well big congrats to everyone who has now had there babies and wishing everyone luck who is still to have there little ones.

Laila Rose is now a month old! I can't believe how quickly it's gone she's changing everyday and she's such a good baby she's suffering badly at the moment with colic :( but she's still a very happy girl and I am so in love with her it's unreal, I never thought I would say this but I actually do miss being pregnant which I really didn't think I would ever hear myself say haha!

Hope everyone is well and hope all babies are doing well to :)

I have attached a couple of pictures of my girly :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Laila 4 weeks x.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









laila x.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sproglett

OMG - Jacob has got his 8week check up and jabs today, he's still got a cold so hoping they'll be able to do them still. Wish me luck.... 

Who's gonna be our first October September baby? X x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Good luck to you and Jacob, Sproglett. I hope he feels better soon. I can't believe he's 8 weeks already!!!!


----------



## Sproglett

I know yeah, only seems like 2 minutes ago he was stuck in his incubator, love him so much x x


----------



## ace28

so fun seeing all the pictures and reading the birth stories and updates. Now I want MY baby, dammit!!!!

I feel like I'm the only Septemby left!


----------



## AngelofTroy

ace28 said:


> so fun seeing all the pictures and reading the birth stories and updates. Now I want MY baby, dammit!!!!
> 
> I feel like I'm the only Septemby left!

You aren't! There are quite a few of us left, have you been on the sweep thread I posted? Come say hi even if you haven't got a sweep today, we're all overdue and fed up, misery loves company!


----------



## Jemma0717

How many left now? i feel the pain ladies! i was due in august and went into Sept.....8 days over!


----------



## 17thy

It'll happen soon ladies! Obviously I posted my desperation on the last day and we went to 41 weeks 3 days! He was only 7lbs 3oz at that gestation so they could just need some more time to cook <3 You will have your beautiful babes in your arms veryyyy soon.


----------



## smawfl

Hi All

Just to let you know my yellow September bump turned pink!! :pink: Baby Smawfl was born on 25th September at 1:23am weighing 7lbs 2oz!


----------



## ace28

smawfl said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just to let you know my yellow September bump turned pink!! :pink: Baby Smawfl was born on 25th September at 1:23am weighing 7lbs 2oz!

congratulations!


----------



## HPmum2B

Hi, sorry to be so late with my update but my yellow bump turned pink on the 21st September! :)


----------



## suze12

Jemma0717 said:


> How many left now? i feel the pain ladies! i was due in august and went into Sept.....8 days over!

I'll be 9 days over tomorrow!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## ace28

suze12 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> How many left now? i feel the pain ladies! i was due in august and went into Sept.....8 days over!
> 
> I'll be 9 days over tomorrow!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

I'll be seven, just a few days behind you. I'm actually now hoping he holds off a few days... my seven year old has strep throat! And I think I'm getting it. :cry: I never imagined I might be sick and in labor at the same time... so I'm hoping he doesn't come for a few days to give the virus time to clear the household!


----------



## suze12

ace28 said:


> suze12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> How many left now? i feel the pain ladies! i was due in august and went into Sept.....8 days over!
> 
> I'll be 9 days over tomorrow!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be seven, just a few days behind you. I'm actually now hoping he holds off a few days... my seven year old has strep throat! And I think I'm getting it. :cry: I never imagined I might be sick and in labor at the same time... so I'm hoping he doesn't come for a few days to give the virus time to clear the household!Click to expand...

Oh no hope he feels better soon and that you do too!!! Hopefully baby will hang on in there for you!! xx


----------



## ace28

Is anyone still here? I am... still pregnant. Ugh. :( :( :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

Awww :( soon!!


----------



## ace28

suze12 are you still around? or did you get bitten by the labor bug too?!?!?!


----------



## Charlotteee

I had my little boy on the 27th September at 02.25 am weighing 8lb 11oz. He is still in NICU as he didn't breath for 6 minutes when he was born so was having seizures, we are now waiting the results of his MRI scan to see if there is any brain damage, we will also have to see specialists throughout his life to monitor brain activity. He is doing really well though and should be home today if the consultant agrees xxx


----------



## Shezza84uk

Charlotteee said:


> I had my little boy on the 27th September at 02.25 am weighing 8lb 11oz. He is still in NICU as he didn't breath for 6 minutes when he was born so was having seizures, we are now waiting the results of his MRI scan to see if there is any brain damage, we will also have to see specialists throughout his life to monitor brain activity. He is doing really well though and should be home today if the consultant agrees xxx


Congratulations Charlotte, I hope your little man recovers well and all results will be all clear! Xxx


----------



## KathrynW

Charlotteee said:


> I had my little boy on the 27th September at 02.25 am weighing 8lb 11oz. He is still in NICU as he didn't breath for 6 minutes when he was born so was having seizures, we are now waiting the results of his MRI scan to see if there is any brain damage, we will also have to see specialists throughout his life to monitor brain activity. He is doing really well though and should be home today if the consultant agrees xxx

Congratulations! Hope everything is okay. x



ace28 said:


> Is anyone still here? I am... still pregnant. Ugh. :( :( :(

I'm still here. x


----------



## suze12

ace28 said:


> suze12 are you still around? or did you get bitten by the labor bug too?!?!?!

yep still here! :growlmad: had second sweep yesterday and contractions all night that were 7 mins apart, this morning I wole up and NOTHING! 

How are you getting on? x


----------



## ShockingB

I hope you're all ok ladies!!!


----------



## ace28

suze12 said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> suze12 are you still around? or did you get bitten by the labor bug too?!?!?!
> 
> yep still here! :growlmad: had second sweep yesterday and contractions all night that were 7 mins apart, this morning I wole up and NOTHING!
> 
> How are you getting on? xClick to expand...

Ugh that's so frustrating! I've had basically nothing! I had maybe two contractions last night and that was it. I was so frustrated I stayed up super late cleaning, trying to get SOMETHING going... but nope. Today I am going to the supermarket, going for a walk, and staying otherwise active. This kid needs to come out!!!!


----------



## ace28

Charlotteee said:


> I had my little boy on the 27th September at 02.25 am weighing 8lb 11oz. He is still in NICU as he didn't breath for 6 minutes when he was born so was having seizures, we are now waiting the results of his MRI scan to see if there is any brain damage, we will also have to see specialists throughout his life to monitor brain activity. He is doing really well though and should be home today if the consultant agrees xxx

Oh my gosh that must have been so scary... I hope he's okay!!! I hope the consultant lets him come home today.


----------



## Sproglett

Omg - sorry been AWOL again, Charlotteee congratulations on the arrival of your little man, I hope he is out of NICU very soon I know how scary it can be there, were similar with Jacob, appointments to check his heart at least till his early 20's (even if no problems show up)


----------



## AngelofTroy

My yellow bump turned :blue: at 11.34am on Saturday 6th October!!!

Welcome to the world, Micah! :cloud9:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/DSC00328.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMAG1385.jpg

My birth story is in Birth Announcements, I don't know how to link sorry!


----------



## suze12

congrats Angel he is beautiful. 

Am going in for induction today eek! xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

suze12 said:


> congrats Angel he is beautiful.
> 
> Am going in for induction today eek! xx

Oo best of luck Suze!! Don't let people scare you about induction, mine was fine the only thing was they tried to keep me on the bed a lot, once I found a midwife who gave me the confidence to stand my ground and go on my ball it all happened much quicker and more naturally! 

You'll be holding your baby soon!!!! :happydance:


----------



## suze12

AngelofTroy said:


> suze12 said:
> 
> 
> congrats Angel he is beautiful.
> 
> Am going in for induction today eek! xx
> 
> Oo best of luck Suze!! Don't let people scare you about induction, mine was fine the only thing was they tried to keep me on the bed a lot, once I found a midwife who gave me the confidence to stand my ground and go on my ball it all happened much quicker and more naturally!
> 
> You'll be holding your baby soon!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Angel, yep am feeling quite scared now after being calm all day, im going in at 6.30pm. I think its just nerves about the unexpected. I read your birth story, well done for standing your ground, I will have to remember to do that, being confined to the bed is not what I want at all.


----------



## Ethereal

My September baby came on October 6th.

My birth story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1242823-my-story.html#post21943563


----------



## Jemma0717

Congrats on all the new babies! My LO is already a month old...jeesh time flies!


----------



## Darkest

Ethereal said:


> My September baby came on October 6th.
> 
> My birth story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1242823-my-story.html#post21943563




AngelofTroy said:


> My yellow bump turned :blue: at 11.34am on Saturday 6th October!!!
> 
> Welcome to the world, Micah Charlie Joseph Sloan! :cloud9:
> 
> My birth story is in Birth Announcements, I don't know how to link sorry!




Charlotteee said:


> I had my little boy on the 27th September at 02.25 am weighing 8lb 11oz. He is still in NICU as he didn't breath for 6 minutes when he was born so was having seizures, we are now waiting the results of his MRI scan to see if there is any brain damage, we will also have to see specialists throughout his life to monitor brain activity. He is doing really well though and should be home today if the consultant agrees xxx

Congratulations ladies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sproglett

Ethereal and Angeloftroy congratulations both, will catch up on birth stories soon. X x


----------



## Clobo

Angel, Charlotee and Ethereal, *CONGRATULATIONS*!!! xxx


----------



## 17thy

Congrats all you ladies who's babies decided to show up in October! :D


----------



## Sproglett

My little man has his echo today. This could be interesting.... 
Oh an Jacob at 9w3d
https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j96/salbob87/4EF19D1D-7595-44AA-BF60-503BF549AC2C-317-000000D1A14AB179.jpg


----------



## KathrynW

Sproglett, he's absolutely gorgeous! x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Jemma & Ethereal, LOVE the names!!


----------



## 17thy

Here is my little guy Onyx


----------



## MommaAlexis

My LO is five weeks today!

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j36/myangelus/IMG_20121009_140131.jpg


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Just wanted to add that I had my son, Sean Orion McManus, on 21st of September and he is perfectly beautiful! Can't believe it will be 3 weeks on Friday, but yet, feels so long ago. We are starting to adjust and his big brother(20 months old) just adores him. I love my family xx


----------



## Shezza84uk

17thy said:


> Here is my little guy Onyx

Congratulations!! 



MommaAlexis said:


> My LO is five weeks today!
> 
> 
> 
> https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j36/myangelus/IMG_20121009_140131.jpg

Aww beautiful picture



MeAndMyShadow said:


> Just wanted to add that I had my son, Sean Orion McManus, on 21st of September and he is perfectly beautiful! Can't believe it will be 3 weeks on Friday, but yet, feels so long ago. We are starting to adjust and his big brother(20 months old) just adores him. I love my family xx

Congratulations xx


----------



## Darkest

MeAndMyShadow said:


> Just wanted to add that I had my son, Sean Orion McManus, on 21st of September and he is perfectly beautiful! Can't believe it will be 3 weeks on Friday, but yet, feels so long ago. We are starting to adjust and his big brother(20 months old) just adores him. I love my family xx

Congratulations!!!
I had my 2nd DD on 21st Sept also. So hard to believe she is growing so fast!


----------



## Sproglett

Not the greatest echo, they think Jacob has a heart murmur and also might have a hole in between his aorta / pulmary artery and a fast heart rate, due to the heart speed, can't be sure, had another chest xray and being referred to Birmingham children's hospital, gotta stay at new cross till Birmingham have a bed for us so will probably be here the night now.


----------



## KathrynW

Sproglett said:


> Not the greatest echo, they think Jacob has a heart murmur and also might have a hole in between his aorta / pulmary artery and a fast heart rate, due to the heart speed, can't be sure, had another chest xray and being referred to Birmingham children's hospital, gotta stay at new cross till Birmingham have a bed for us so will probably be here the night now.

Oh, Sproglett. I hope everything turns out okay. :hugs: x


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks hun, fingers crossed for a better result x


----------



## Jemma0717

Here is my 5 week old (today!)


----------



## Clobo

*Sally*, :hugs: im so sorry you have to go through all this, Jacob is so handsome, give him some squeezes for me. Hugs to you too chick, you are such a strong lady xxx


----------



## Sproglett

well sat in hospital all day, didn't get taken to Birmingham as they have decided after his scan they wanna monitor him over night and there are no beds available, new cross have offered to do the over night observation here so I just litterally get taken have the echo and get brought back but Birmingham said no = wasted day!!!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Sorry your going through this Sally Jacob is such a cutie I hope everything comes back normal and NAD( no abnormality detected) sending positivity your way xx


----------



## ShockingB

Sending you BIG hugs Sprogs


----------



## Darkest

:hugs: sproglett. Hope your little Jacob will be fighting fit in no time. xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Thinking of you and Jacob, Sally. :hugs:


----------



## 17thy

You're in my thoughts Sprog! :hug:


----------



## Sproglett

we got to Birmingham at about 5:20pm yesterday (taken by ambulance, sirens on etc) as soon as we walked through the doors onto the ward the cardiologist took us for Jacob's scan. There is no ap window (hole in the artery) YAY, but there is a pinched in bit of artery they want to monitor, also the wall of his heart is thick which could suggest that he has the heart disease his daddy has (not diagnosed but consultant is very suspicious). We were told they wanted to transfer us back to new cross but unfortunately there were no beds there! They then wanted to keep us at Birmingham they even said to us if we'd have just gobe for the scan with a bed kept at new cross for us we wouldnt have to stay there (this after 48hrs of bew cross trying to do exactly that and being told no) At this we were that annoyed that we pusheded for all the obs to be done and had Jacob's bloods and urine samples done and managed to get the staff to discharge us at 11:50pm with a prescription to collect from our local pharmacy.


----------



## KathrynW

Finally, 13 days late, I had my baby girl, Heidi Clare last night at 23:18, and weighed 7lb 8oz.


----------



## Agcam

Sproglett, sending massive :hugs: your way. Hope little Jacob is okay, and keeping you in my thoughts. 

Kathryn - huge congratulations. Must be amazing to finally have your baby here! 

I've finally typed up my birth story, for those interested in reading :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ositive-arrival-19-09-212-a.html#post22136439


----------



## Darkest

Congrats Kathryn!


----------



## KathrynW

Agcam said:


> Kathryn - huge congratulations. Must be amazing to finally have your baby here!




Darkest said:


> Congrats Kathryn!

Thankyou! x


----------



## Sapphire83

Sproglett- sending massive hugs and positive thoughts your and Jacob's way!

Kathryn- congrats on your pink bundle!


----------



## Sproglett

Thanks sapphire x x


----------



## suze12

Sproglett - Hope you and Jacob are ok?!

I finally had my beautiful baby boy 15 days late, Harrison was born on 10th October weighing 8lb 11oz, was in labour for almost 3 days! Will write my birth story when i get a bit more time xx


----------



## Sproglett

Hey hunny, Jacob is doing ok, ha more bloods last Tuesday and was weighed at 9lbs 8oz, we've got to go to hospital for more bloods again next wednesday for his anaemia, also he has his 12 week jabs booked for Tuesday. Can't believe he's 12 weeks tomorrow he's on iron medication that he hates and he's still on his multi vits. He's also slept through the night for about the last 1 1/2 weeks, so he's doing really well


----------



## mysteriouseye

how are all the september ladies? I miss being in this part of the forum miss my bump so much nearly 6 weeks on xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I do notttttt miss being pregnant!


----------



## izzy29

I miss my bump, and my sleep!!!


----------



## Fuze

I so so miss my bump. Don't get me wrong I love LO so much and I'm enjoying getting to know her but I miss her little kicks inside.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I sleep way better now lol. She only gets up a couple times whereas before I had killer heartburn and sore everything so never slept


----------



## Sproglett

Jacob is 12 weeks old today :shock: I can't believe it. I loved being pregnant, but adore being a mummy, even with the constant hospital appointments etc.
I had a really easy pregnancy, I was huge but comfortable, never had heartburn or anything but on the negative side, Jacob didn't move much and scared us a couple of times, I was so paranoid I'd lose him after losing our first 3, I wanted a window installed lol.


----------



## suze12

sproglett, i cant believe Jacob is 12 weeks already!! I'm glad he is getting on ok, it must be scary for you though hving all these hospital appointments. 
I can't believe my baby should officially be over a month old now but he is only 17 days old cos he was so late bless him. xxx


----------



## Shezza84uk

Congratulations suze, can't believe Jacob is 3 months already! I'm not sure how I'm feeling its almost as if I've not had time to process what's happening and just automatically getting on with it! 

Hope everyone is well, Joshua is almost 6 weeks now! Time is going quickly xx


----------



## Fuze

I can't belive he is 12 weeks already! Saying that I can't belive Olivia is 5weeks already. Time seems to just be going so fast, I too feel like I'm on automatic pilot and just getting on with it. I am really trying to savour every moment as I know she is going to grow up so fast and I will not remember her being so small, but it's hard when you are so tired all the time. I think part of it is I'm also not healed from the birth, I'm on my second lot of antibiotics for an infection in my episiotomy and i am still anaemic following my haemorrhage. I am hoping when I am more recovered that I will be able to enjoy just being a mum. It does not help that I have my return to work in just 12 weeks and at the moment she just seems so so small.

Anyway I hope all you September ladies are doing ok and your LOs are doing well. keep us updated on how things are going x


----------



## Charlotteee

Jenson is one month old now! I too miss being pregnant mainly because he was safe in there and hadn't had all the stuff that happened when he was born xxx


----------



## lola_90

Can't believe Jacob is 12 weeks! 

Hope everyone is getting on ok 

Here is a link to my birth story 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...on-story-natural-delivery-my-10lb-prince.html


----------



## Sproglett

Just over 13 now, thanks for the link, heading over there now! X x


----------



## ShockingB

Maya is 8 weeks today :)! Hope youre all well!!!


----------



## Sproglett

Hey ya hun, yeah doing great how about you?


----------



## Ethereal

My little miss was 1 month old yesterday. Time is flying by! I'm totally zombified but i absolutely love being a mum. She's my world. I forgot what life was like without her!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Imogen is my favourite name!!


----------



## Sproglett

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1740357-september-2012-ish-mummies.html


----------



## Darkest

So how is everyone?? How are all the babies doing?
B is 10 months today (how the hell did that happen!?). Still not walking or standing properly unaided but she does hover for a second or so. She can walk really well holding two hands or with torso support but she is reluctant to do things on her own. 
She has 6 teeth now, talks a LOT! (Muma, dada, dog/doggy, nug(no idea what that is but she shouts it lol) ta, I think we're even getting a 'dank ooo' now.). 
She was 24lb at 9 months so up on the 98th centile. She is tall though so not out of proportion. 
Hope everyone is well. Looking forward to some updates. :-D


----------



## mysteriouseye

That&#8217;s one healthy baby Esmee got weight last week and she is 18lb 2 :) your little one sounds like she is doing similar to my little one she holds on to things (the sofa etc) and when you put her standing up holding onto nothing she does stand a little bit but then falls.. they will get there in the end :)


----------



## stickylizard

error


----------



## exoticsiren

Due sept1 with my second baby girl... :) cant wait!!!!


----------



## DragonTamer

I just saw we weren't updated on the due date list...lol my blue bump was due September 23, 2012 and was born September 18, 2012


----------



## freddie

Aw my little man was born September 18th too!


----------



## babyhopes2010

edit


----------



## suze12

wow not been on here for soooooooo long (9 months actually lol) My Lo was born 10 Ocotber (due 25th September) he is pulling himself up and walking along the furniture holding on. I cant believe he is nearly 10 months old! xx


----------



## Sproglett

Well ladies I've had a little update on the front page. Hope you and your babies are all doing well?

I'm due to return to work in September (It's an agency though so who know what will happen lol)

Jacob is doing well, he'll be 1 on Sunday, can't believe how quickly it has gone. He has started to pull himself up to standing now bless him and is trying to get into everything; he is doing really well with his finger food, as well as with his spooned food, he eats pretty much anything I put in front of him. He says dad, mum, ta, doh (dog)

Other than that Jacob...

 has had a cpnfirmed diagnosis of hypertrophic cardiomyopathy so we have to go to the hospital for scans every couple of months, he also has to have 24 hour heart monitors fitted every 6-12monts and we record everything he does during that time.
 has a hospital appointment on 2nd September with a paediatric surgeon to look at his testis that has still not come down.

BCH (Birmingham children's hospital) have also requested to see gis CT scan results on his brain due to his HC being on 98th centile while his height is below 0.4 and his weight is approx 25th; they have alsp requested that my local hospital screen Jacob for noonans syndrome (not a clue what it is can only find the symptoms and basic info on the net about this condition)


----------

